# (TEAM) Aphrodite - delivering Tigers in 2010



## Devi#1

https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9549/mybannerglitter79738026.gif 
Hi Mama's 
:blue:
Inspired by the goddess of Love and Fertility, we are now journeying together in our pregnancies !
2010 is the Chinese Year of the Tiger & 2011 is the Year of Rabbit and we wish our tiger & rabbit mama's lots of H&H in the 9months ahead.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​
Let me know your due dates and I will keep updating.. :cloud9:
Rabbit MAMA's 2011
Britt .......................... 1 July 2011

Tiger MAMA's 2010
2016 ....................... 31 Dec 2010 :blue: -----------------------------> Its a Boy 25 November 2010 6lb 6oz - 20 inch
Mumma2b2010 ............... 4 Dec 2010
Nicole .......... 24 Nov 2010 :blue: -----------------------------> Its a Boy - Daniel !! 5 November 2010
GossipGirly .......... 12 Nov 2010 :pink: -----------------------------> Its a Girl - Libby !!
Ladybird28 .......... 10 Nov 2010 :blue: -----------------------------> Its a Boy - Zachary!! 9lb 10oz
Joli .............. 3 Nov 2010 :blue: -----------------------------> Its a Boy - Harrison !! 18 October 2010 - 7lbs 1oz 
Hibuscus07 ................... 25 Oct 2010 :blue: -----------------------------> Its a Boy - Jack !! 20 October 2010 - 8lb 11oz - 21 inch
ClaireNicole ..... 24 Oct 2010 :pink: ----------------------------------> Its a GIRL - Payson !! 20 October 2010 - 7lbs 11oz - 19 inch
MommyMichele............. 10 Oct 2010 - C/S 22 Sept 2010 :blue: --------------------------> Its a BOY - Charles!! 22 September 2010 - 4lb 14oz
iwanta8a8y ................. 7 Oct 2010 :yellow: --------------------------> Its a BOY - 7 October 2010 - 7lb 9oz
Devi#1 ......... 18 Sept 2010 :yellow: --------------------------> Its a BOY - Arjun!! 26 September 2010 - 8lb 6oz - 20 inch
Tinkerbell ........... 15 Sept 2010 :blue: --------------------------> Its a BOY - Theo!! 23 September 2010 - 8lb 10oz
LittleAurora ......... 3 Sept 2010 :yellow: -------------------------> Its a GIRL - Amelia !! 5 August 2010 - 5lbs 7oz
Ryder.................. 22 Aug 2010 :blue:
Csunshine013 ............16 Aug 2010 :blue: -------------------------> Its a BOY - Oaklee !! 27th July 2010 - 7lbs 6oz


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh....Due 3rd sept! but im sure they will want to change it after the scan! THANKS! X


----------



## Devi#1

LittleAurora said:


> ohhh....Due 3rd sept! but im sure they will want to change it after the scan! THANKS! X

When is your first scan? I called up my OB & they set my 1st, 8 week scan on 11 FEB.. OHHH.. cant wait.. :cloud9:

How are u feeling now?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ohhh add me please..... 15 Setember 2010! Xx


----------



## ryder

cool! Aug 22nd for me!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

You girls better reserve a space for me and Jo here! LOL Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Devi#1

LOL.. MM u better get here reaaall FAST!! lots of :dust: to you


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> LOL.. MM u better get here reaaall FAST!! lots of :dust: to you

I'm working on it! lol It's just about O time here!

How are you girlies feeling? You can ask me anything seeing as I've 5 already!


----------



## 2016

LOVE the new preggo Tiger thread! :thumbup:
I am trying to put a link to it in the badge on the first page of the TTC thread but I am being a dunce :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele.... I have a question for you. Seeing as you have had 5 babies and a mixture if girls and boys, did you find the pregnancies different for the genders? I have 2 boys and would love a girl this time. I have noticed that I was super hot even early on with my boys but this time I'm really cold even with heating on but especially in the evenings! Not sure if there's any correlation there....


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Mommymichele.... I have a question for you. Seeing as you have had 5 babies and a mixture if girls and boys, did you find the pregnancies different for the genders? I have 2 boys and would love a girl this time. I have noticed that I was super hot even early on with my boys but this time I'm really cold even with heating on but especially in the evenings! Not sure if there's any correlation there....

It's a possibility! I do remember sweating loads more with my boys BUT I can break it down kinda. Anthony was born in October, was still pretty warm then BUT I did sweat a lot in early pregnancy when the snow was still on the ground. The other 2, well, Travis was born in May and Jeramiah was born in July but I still was sweating BAD! I vaguely remember being cold a lot during my girls pregnancies.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks Mommymichele! Guess it must be a positive sign! Thanks for your feedback! 

How's it going your end..... Having fun catching that eggy! Lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Thanks Mommymichele! Guess it must be a positive sign! Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> How's it going your end..... Having fun catching that eggy! Lol ;)

Send me all your spare eggy dust! Not sure what my problem is but I feel so BLAH about the whole thing this time. :shrug: Not depressed but it's like eh....:coffee:


----------



## Csunshine013

My EDD from my last scan in Aug 17th but according to my chart it's Aug 22nd so use that one and if I go earlier than yeah! LOL I get another scan on Monday and will be better to tell you were I'm at.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Funnily enough hun that's probably the best way to feel about it and exactly how I felt last month what with all the stress of the kids being ill, my heart wasn't in it and I really felt my chances were slim and bingo! It WAS my month after all! Good luck to you. What age are your kiddies?




MommyMichele said:


> Tinkerbell500 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mommymichele! Guess it must be a positive sign! Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> How's it going your end..... Having fun catching that eggy! Lol ;)
> 
> Send me all your spare eggy dust! Not sure what my problem is but I feel so BLAH about the whole thing this time. :shrug: Not depressed but it's like eh....:coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## Devi#1

Csunshine013 said:


> My EDD from my last scan in Aug 17th but according to my chart it's Aug 22nd so use that one and if I go earlier than yeah! LOL I get another scan on Monday and will be better to tell you were I'm at.

Great stuff.. I will use 22 aug then.. when was the first one? 

Ladies what really happens in the first scan? mine is at 8 weeks.. the doc told me no need to come in before then


----------



## Devi#1

sunshine & ryder are due same DATE.. WHOOOHOO


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Funnily enough hun that's probably the best way to feel about it and exactly how I felt last month what with all the stress of the kids being ill, my heart wasn't in it and I really felt my chances were slim and bingo! It WAS my month after all! Good luck to you. What age are your kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell500 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mommymichele! Guess it must be a positive sign! Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> How's it going your end..... Having fun catching that eggy! Lol ;)
> 
> Send me all your spare eggy dust! Not sure what my problem is but I feel so BLAH about the whole thing this time. :shrug: Not depressed but it's like eh....:coffee:Click to expand...Click to expand...

As of right now 13,12,10,9, and 7

Congrats to Csunshine!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey, dont know when my scan is yet :( I have to see the midwife on Tuesday, who will give me a better idea!!

how is every one feeling today?


----------



## Devi#1

LittleAurora said:


> hey, dont know when my scan is yet :( I have to see the midwife on Tuesday, who will give me a better idea!!
> 
> how is every one feeling today?

i am actually feeling better now than the 2ww..


----------



## LittleAurora

the 2ww is not nice is it! lol...altho i have been quite nervous, I'm actually starting to settle down now.I feel disgustingly ill tonight :( my sickness always come with a vengeance in the evening just before tea time, but i cant complain too much its all for a good cause!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Littleaurora.... Do you have mixed gender children already? If so did you notice if you were colder when pregnant with a girl? How are you doing?:)


----------



## LittleAurora

nope! i have 2 boys! sorry!! We would really love a girl! so my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck! Both of us want a pink one then! Lol ;)



LittleAurora said:


> nope! i have 2 boys! sorry!! We would really love a girl! so my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed!!! But we wont be finding out untill its born!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hiya ladies!

How are you all? The tiredness has kicked in for me now..... Every night I fall asleep on the sofa! also had nausia the last 2 nights so think things are kicking in for me! ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

AHHH so tired!! I went for a late nap yesterday and was still ready for bed after tea! I feel ill as well!

But i have to say I am feeling alot more at ease with the pregnancy.

how is every one else?


----------



## Devi#1

tiredness kicked in for me too.. Been falling asleep on sofa everyday at 9pm, poor dh. This weekend was pretty nauseous too. Dh has been so sweet since he started reading what to expect for men. Taking me on long walks feeding me food.. Ahh this is the life.. LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!!! I am tired and sick too, but I havnt actually thrown up!! Its just that horrible wishy washy feeling, like im on the verge of being sick all the time.

Midwife later today tho. xx


----------



## Devi#1

hehe ya I know what u mean by the wishy-washy feeling .. Let us know how the midwife appt was


----------



## LittleAurora

I am getting a scan tomorrow at 2!!! WHOO HOO I CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Great news littleaurora! Let us know how you get on and if there are any pics, please post them here! Good luck! :)


----------



## 2016

Hello tiger mummies! :wave:
Still working on joining you really soon :hugs:

LittleAurora...all the best for your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see piccies :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!! im am hoping she wil gove us LOADS of photos!!! Im so excited! I dont know how im going to put the time in! .....best go shave my legs actually lol...


----------



## Devi#1

LittleAurora said:


> thanks!! im am hoping she wil gove us LOADS of photos!!! Im so excited! I dont know how im going to put the time in! .....best go shave my legs actually lol...

haha . Post pics when u get them. What did the midwife do yesterday? Just wanted to know for curiosity sake.. All the best Hun. 

How are u other ladies doing. Any updates?


----------



## LittleAurora

midwife did bloodpressure and felt my tum told me what i could and could not eat! 

The scan went well! baby is about right for the dates and had a lovely strong heart beat!!!


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/ABCD0004-1.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

I know its says 7wks1day on but baby moved and she was able to get a better measure ment but no pic :(


----------



## Devi#1

awww so cute. Yay that the baby is great.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats littleaurora! Very cute little baby beanie! :)


----------



## 2016

Loving the beanie pic LittleAurora! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora - Happy 8 weeks! :wohoo:
Tink - Happy 6 weeks! :dance:

Let's hope as of today I am 2w3d pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Fingers x 2016! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

How are you mommies doing?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi Michele! I'm fine thanks.... Just blimmin cold all the time! Not really sick at all at the mo but have really sore nipples! How are you? Some good signs I see from the other Aphrodite thread? Do you feel different this month?

Think my youngest boy Jack has an ear infection as he was hot and grumpy this morning and has not been himself today. Calpol helped to reduce his temp though.


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hi Michele! I'm fine thanks.... Just blimmin cold all the time! Not really sick at all at the mo but have really sore nipples! How are you? Some good signs I see from the other Aphrodite thread? Do you feel different this month?

Not really. I'm not bummed or anything, just blah. Not really a bad thing though, I got pregnant with 2 of my kids when I wasn't really feeling it or feeling like I am now. I'm finding tons of veins all over me though, good sign. If I am, good, if I'm not, it's not that big of deal I guess.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! 

I got my next scan date thru! ....10th FEb!! whoop!!

how is every one?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi lovely ladies! How are you all? I'm feeling really sick at the mo! : ( Have just found out that there has been a slap cheek disease outbreak at my stepson's school with 3 or 4 children in his class having the virus. It means if I come into contact with the virus and am not immune, I have a 9% risk of miscarriage upto 20 weeks or pregnancy. So now I am really panicing! I will be phoning the midwife on Monday.


----------



## LittleAurora

9% is a really really low percent! I hope that its ok....but try no to get too worked up!


----------



## Devi#1

eek virus! Oh no. Well I hope u dont catch it Hun. 

I'm ok. Been so nauseous and dizzy. And just blah. Ok ladies I got a question. After bd yesterday & 2 weeks ago I had 3-4 tiny pin size pink spots on the toilet paper when I wiped. Nothing after that. Should I be worried? Should I call the doctor?


----------



## 2016

Happy 6 weeks Devi...I think the pink spots 2 weeks ago could be af time? I have heard it's common to get up to light flow at that time. The other was probably just from your blood rich cervix being bumped while BD. I wouldn't worry but best call the docs if you are concerned.


----------



## LittleAurora

if its not bright red/pain then im sure things should be fine. If you are overly worried just call the midwife/Dr for a chat.

hope all is wellwith every one else x


----------



## Devi#1

no pain at all. And just very little pink. I think things should be fine. I hope


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi... I agree with the others. Let us know how you get on. *hugs*


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant beleive im over the 8week mark! wow! time flys!


----------



## Devi#1

aurora time is not flying. I want to fly to September & have my lil baby in my arms hehe.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm grinning like a Cheshire cat right now. Check out the gallery.


----------



## Devi#1

mm - fx for u Hun! I posted on your thread. Hope u will be joining us soon!

Well I called the doctors office & spoke to the triage nurse & explained the situation. She said it happens and there is no reason to be worried. Only worry if it Is bright red flow. Yay!! & she also booked me in for my 2nd appointment on 16th march.


----------



## LittleAurora

aww i know i want it to be sept as well! lol...or at least 25 weeks gone lol

Fingers crossed MM


----------



## MommyMichele

oh my! go look again! new test from this AM!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm still very nervous/cautious right now. It's been a long 31 cycles, so many chemicals, and one early loss. I'm praying for a super sticky bean!

I'm getting the normal pregnancy cramps and have been for a few days now, so that's promising. They are different from AF cramps, can't explain how though.

I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Devi#1

Congrats mm. I hope this lil bean sticks. 

Oh gosh I am soo sick for the first waking hour in the morning for the past 2 days. Yesterday when dh heard me get sick in the loo. He comes running out of the other one with his face half shaved and totally worried saying , what happened what happened are u ok?! LOL bless him.


----------



## MommyMichele

Clinic 10:30 am central time! Not my OBGYN but my GP. Better than nothing. The nurse that I have to deal with at the OBGYN is an idiot. So, HA HA HA I'm still getting checked out!


----------



## Devi#1

yippy. Let us know how it went


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies. I spoke to my midwife yesterday about the slapped cheek disease outbreak at my stepson's school and she said if I am not immune and come into contact with the disease I have an increased risk of miscarriage or congenital deformities! So now have to go have blood taken at 11:20 this morning so they can check to see if I am immune or not. Please let me be immune! I'm petrified now! My stepson isn't showing any signs of the disease but apparently it is only contagious before the symptoms occur! Nasty virus! It can take 1 to 2 weeks incubation too.

I am hoping the blood test results will be back early next week.


----------



## Devi#1

Tink I'm praying for u.


----------



## Devi#1

michele welcome to the thread! I've added you to the front page. Let me know if the date changes.


----------



## MommyMichele

Back from the clinic! Beta drawn, will get the results in the morning.


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome!! bet your glad to be here!! take of your shoes and put your feet up! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> welcome!! bet your glad to be here!! take of your shoes and put your feet up! xx

I'm high risk, I'll be doing that a lot come 20 weeks!


----------



## Devi#1

MommyMichele said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> welcome!! bet your glad to be here!! take of your shoes and put your feet up! xx
> 
> I'm high risk, I'll be doing that a lot come 20 weeks!Click to expand...

why are you high risk ?


----------



## MommyMichele

risk of preterm labor and 5 prior c-sections. I have a fused pelvis and there is no way a baby is coming out from there!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh your maternity ward is just going to love seeing you come in the door then! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> oh your maternity ward is just going to love seeing you come in the door then! lol

LOL Hopefully they won't get to know me that well.

I know the drill. Rest, water, repeat. I'm not under as much stress this time around. I don't see foresee any problems.

I'm a little scared today. I think my mind is playing tricks on me. I got a positive test, and my body is telling I'm pregnant, but why am I doubting it? I'm scared the nurse its going to call me and tell me I'm not pregnant. :cry:
My heart and soul say yes, my logical side says no. I'll be scared to answer the phone.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have you tested again today Michele? I'm sure everything will be ok. How long now til you get results?

When I had blood taken yesterday to test for slapped cheek they said I should hear back by the end of next week! So I'm gonna be panicing until then now! Grrrr!


----------



## MommyMichele

What the heck is slap cheek?

They should be calling me this morning. Once they tell me I'm pregnant, I'm going for a digi! I hope to hear something within 3 hours.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Have you tested again today Michele? I'm sure everything will be ok. How long now til you get results?

When I had blood taken yesterday to test for slapped cheek they said I should hear back by the end of next week! So I'm gonna be panicing until then now! Grrrr!


----------



## MommyMichele

WTF?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope it's the answer you want to hear cos there's nothing like seeing pregnant in words is there? ;)

Slapped cheek disease mainly affects children and causes a red rash to the face along with a temperature and cold like symptoms. It is contagious before any symptoms are visible and if I am not immune it could cause miscarriage or possible congenital deformities of the fetus. It's about a 10% risk if I am not immune so I am praying that I am! But have to wait on blood test results.


----------



## LittleAurora

MM....I think that so normal!! dont worry i was scared that they would tell me there was no baby!! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hope it's the answer you want to hear cos there's nothing like seeing pregnant in words is there? ;)
> 
> Slapped cheek disease mainly affects children and causes a red rash to the face along with a temperature and cold like symptoms. It is contagious before any symptoms are visible and if I am not immune it could cause miscarriage or possible congenital deformities of the fetus. It's about a 10% risk if I am not immune so I am praying that I am! But have to wait on blood test results.

Oh. It's what we call 5th Disease. I got ya now and I pray your immune to it! That's not good and it's very scary!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yes definitely scary! My stepson hasn't shown any signs yet so am praying he doesn't get it as it is in his class, although no other children seem to have it at the moment.


----------



## nicole3108

Hello ladies! I thought I would pop in and say hello. I hope to be joining you in the next few days!

Devi: sorry you're feeling so sick and I bet you've heard this a million times but you will start feeling better soon! I hope you're getting lots of rest. Can't wait to see your little bean! :hugs:

Michele: I missed my morning buddy! we're always online around the same time. Although today I was late because the power was out. As Aurora said it's normal to worry about the test being negative. I was convinced mine would be as well. Love your signature!! I got giddy like a school girl when I saw it. :)


----------



## nicole3108

tinkerbell: I meant to wish you good luck, must be so stressful for you! I hope you get good news next week! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

dont worry mm. The results will cone out fine


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> Michele: I missed my morning buddy! we're always online around the same time. Although today I was late because the power was out. As Aurora said it's normal to worry about the test being negative. I was convinced mine would be as well. Love your signature!! I got giddy like a school girl when I saw it. :)

I was kinda busy yelling at DH. No particular reason, just needed to yell at him. For an hour.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> nicole3108 said:
> 
> 
> Michele: I missed my morning buddy! we're always online around the same time. Although today I was late because the power was out. As Aurora said it's normal to worry about the test being negative. I was convinced mine would be as well. Love your signature!! I got giddy like a school girl when I saw it. :)
> 
> I was kinda busy yelling at DH. No particular reason, just needed to yell at him. For an hour.Click to expand...

Ha ha! You sound like me and my DH!! Lol

Any news yet???!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Results are in!

at 3 weeks and 3 days (drawn yesterday) I have a beta of 25! I'M OFFICIALLY PREGNANT! Now I can relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

huge congrats again mm. 

Wow 3 new aphrodite ladies this week.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> Results are in!
> 
> at 3 weeks and 3 days (drawn yesterday) I have a beta of 25! I'M OFFICIALLY PREGNANT! Now I can relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YIPPEEEE!!!!! congrats Michele that's ace news! Now go do that digi! Lol ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

yay!! Thats great MM!!!!! **does happy dance!**


----------



## MommyMichele

OH! Forgot to get a Digi! I will tomorrow if the weather isn't bad!

I've been getting some pinching on my right side, anyone else getting that? I wonder if it's not my scar tissue acting up again.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> OH! Forgot to get a Digi! I will tomorrow if the weather isn't bad!
> 
> I've been getting some pinching on my right side, anyone else getting that? I wonder if it's not my scar tissue acting up again.


I didn't get pinching but did feel crampy! 5 c sections is a lot! Does your scar hurt?


----------



## MommyMichele

No, my scar has never really hurt during the next pregnancy. I'm thinking it's my scar tissue bugging me, a little heat made it stop. Now, I'm wondering it the Dr that delivered my last baby did a hack job.


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Can I relax now? I don't think it's sunk in just yet!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/jan302010-1.gif


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> lol Can I relax now? I don't think it's sunk in just yet!
> 
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/jan302010-1.gif


Yay Michele! You can officially relax now hun! It's great seeing it in words isn't it? :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> lol Can I relax now? I don't think it's sunk in just yet!
> 
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/jan302010-1.gif
> 
> 
> Yay Michele! You can officially relax now hun! It's great seeing it in words isn't it? :)Click to expand...

Yup, I really believe it now!


----------



## Devi#1

relax now Hun. Wow wonderful names u have picked out already.


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> relax now Hun. Wow wonderful names u have picked out already.

We've had those picked out for a long time, just had to wait for our little soul to pick us!


----------



## 2016

Happy 6 weeks Devi!

Happy 4 weeks Michele!

I am trying my best to join you guys....but the tests aren't playing the game :dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thats a great digi test!!! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hiya fellow pregnant ones! ;)

How are you all feeling? I am constantly knackered at the mo.... Not sleeping soundly (happened in previous pregnancies too) and am even tired when I wake up in the morning! Have been feeling wishy washy on and off but not exactly nausious ifkwim! My hair is greasier and I have spots which I don't normally get. Can't go through the night without needing to get up and wee and I look about 4 mnths pregnant I am so bloated! Got a thing about oranges too and sweet stuff! Lol

Anyone else got any similar symptoms?


----------



## MommyMichele

bloated, lots of acne on my shoulders and back, and low grade fever today.


----------



## Devi#1

oh I am loving the organges too. Also getting up to wee at night. No ms this weekend only nausea. Yay! Maybe Because I have only been getting up in the afternoon. LOL.


----------



## MommyMichele

Fever peaked out at 101 last night, no sign of it this morning! I even slept in!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! I got booked in today! yay! 

Also had my gyne appointment and got to see lego again!! yay!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I can belch and pass gas like a champ right now lol! Scared the dog with a loud belch. Just wait till I rip a good one I told the dog! He stunk me out, pay back is coming!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> I can belch and pass gas like a champ right now lol! Scared the dog with a loud belch. Just wait till I rip a good one I told the dog! He stunk me out, pay back is coming!

Ha ha that's sooooo funny!! I had bad wind last night and DH decided he would rather sleep on the sofa than share a bed with me!!! Lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!! I got booked in today! yay!
> 
> Also had my gyne appointment and got to see lego again!! yay!!

Congrats on the booking in today littleaurora! I have my booking in appointment next Thursday!


----------



## Devi#1

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!! I got booked in today! yay!
> 
> Also had my gyne appointment and got to see lego again!! yay!!

WOWWWWW.. hun u so lucky to see bub AGAIN!! gosh I got to wait till next friday to see bub & the doc the very very first time.. Im gna go :wacko: till then.. hahah.. 

Oh ya.. even i got the whole gas issue.. DH just looks at me from the corner of the eye & I am sure he is thinking "did i marry a oger?" .. hahaha. .:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GOOD NEWS!!!!!! Just got call from doctors to say I'm immune to the parvovirus that causes slapped cheek so there's no risk to baby! Thank goodness! Was getting worried as my stepson had pink cheeks last night and this morning so was wondering if he was coming down with it. Hope he doesn't get it either!

How are you ladies?


----------



## MommyMichele

Good morning ladies!

I'm good, a little tired, got to sleep in again today! Getting our taxes (aka baby money) done today and I also have to deal with my landlord about getting things fixed around here. He's a nice guy though. Our front door needs to be fixed, the plate over the lock was busted this morning, I think the cold cracked it. My toilet rocks, and that needs to be fixed again. Cheap housing.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Brad has no sign of pink cheeks now so hoping he's not going to get it! :)


----------



## Devi#1

That is great news about the virus Tink.. glad everyone is safe

This MS is really taking a toll on me.. its a real shame that DH cannot cook anything (even to save his life) .. mornings are hard!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Know what you mean about the MS.... today I've had it the worst get both this morning and later on this afternoon! Yuk! Also had seriously sore nipples in the shower this morning! At least I 'feel' pregnant now! 

I bought a Hi Bebe LCD and sound fetal doppler off eBay so am looking forward to using that from about 9/10 weeks!


----------



## Devi#1

anyone else feeling that their pants are really really tight now? or is it just me.. 

I first thought it might be bloating again (it was there at week5 then disappeared) but I have been sooo sick the lil bump is still there (DH noticed it too last night) .. so i dont think it is bloating. 

i was flat like a ironing board before, size 2, 5'4, 115lb.. I read some place that smaller women dont show that early .. or is it the other way around.. ??


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi#1 said:


> anyone else feeling that their pants are really really tight now? or is it just me..
> 
> I first thought it might be bloating again (it was there at week5 then disappeared) but I have been sooo sick the lil bump is still there (DH noticed it too last night) .. so i dont think it is bloating.
> 
> i was flat like a ironing board before, size 2, 5'4, 115lb.. I read some place that smaller women dont show that early .. or is it the other way around.. ??

Yep! I look 4 months gone already! Lol I was the same with my previous 2 pregnancies! I just bloat out around 7 weeks and then it just grows and grows! Lol

Am feeling really nausious today and knackered! Could sleep for England!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I haven't fit my jeans since 3 weeks and 2 days. Getting more and more tired each day and hello boobies!


----------



## LittleAurora

4 days untill my next scan!! yay!!! cant wait!!

im in maternity jeans already i look further gone than i am! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

omg I think I'm more than a DD now! I got porno boobies now lol!

OB Nurse appointment on Wednesday the 9th! Going to call on Monday and ask when can I get a scan.

Everybody knows I'm pregnant but DH's family, want to get a scan first. MIL was wanting to take a trip in October with her senior friends and uh, we would like her up here!


----------



## 2016

Happy 5 weeks Michele! :yipee:

Happy 8 weeks Devi! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Thanks 2016 !! YAY 8 weeks! feeling ok, except for the ms!


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you 2016!

Tuesday the 9th is my appointment! Sorry about that! I WANT A SCAN!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - you lucky fish you.. How come all u ladies get such early appointments?? My first one is on friday the 12th!!! OMG .. I will be 8+5 then.. 

Lucky thing with the growing boobies.. Mine are just fuller.. (look bigger though) but i doubt that they are a different size.. I am a B.. soo cant wait for the drastic change.


----------



## MommyMichele

I dunno, I called in right away. I'll find out tomorrow when I get a scan, was told it was at my first actual Dr's appointment. What hell is this stupid nurse going to tell me that I already know? Waste of my time. I want to see my Dr not a nurse that's just going to tell me "Your pregnant."


----------



## LittleAurora

Tomorrow!!! its tomorrow ITS TOMORRROW!!!!! yay I get to see lego again! whopp whoop!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

hour and a half till first official prenatal appointment! Why am I so nervous?


----------



## Devi#1

All the best MM - let us know how it was!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck Mommymichele.... How did you get on hun?

I am very envious littleaurora! Hope it goes well and don't forget to post the piccies for us to look at! 

Woooohooooo!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hello everyone, sorry i didnt realise there was this thread for graduates, How are all you ladies feeling? I will have to sit and read through this thread tonight as Ii am at work at the mo, but will certainly be back to see all you ladies later xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Scan went so well!!! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time! lol....The midwife was even able to show us the cord! and she made a coment on how nice and thick it was! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg


----------



## Devi#1

great pics aurora.. 

MM - where are you how was the appt?

I am so paranoid, no vomiting (had some gagging) this morning (sorry tmi) only shooting pains in bb's .. I am so nervous for the scan on Friday.. I hope LO is still there and Fine.. reading all those threads about MMC is getting me totally NUTS!!! Someone HELP ME!


----------



## 2016

Aurora...lovely pics...I am still learning which way is up on these things :blush:

Devi...it is only natural to worry. You don't need to vomit every day for things to be fine! :rofl: My BF had cramps every day for the first 4-6 weeks and was petrified (having had a mmc before). She kept saying that she wished they would just stop so she could relax. Then one day the cramps stopped and she was like OMG the cramps have stopped something is wrong! Shes just had her 14w scan and all is perfect :thumbup:
Everything is going to be tickety boo and you are gonna get to have your first glimps of your little bubba :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely scan pics littleaurora! Am soooo jealous! Lol ;)

mommymichele .......... What's going on with you? You ok hun?!

Devi....... Hun try not to fret I think it's normal to wonder if things are ok or not until you have your first scan. I am just as paranoid and I'm on my 3rd!!! Fx'd for us all and hopefully our scan dates will come round sooner than we realise! ;)

Welcome iwanta8a8y!!!! How are things with you?

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon...... Woooohooooo!!!! :)


----------



## 2016

Michele....I keep checking on here for any news...hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Sorry! Just been really tired!

The appointment went well, even DH (who doesn't like Dr's) was impressed. This appointment was pretty much just an intake/evaluation thing. We went over medical history for both sides of our families and then set up the official Dr visit and ultrasound for March 9th. I'll be 9 weeks then! Got to speak to the billing department and once the baby is born all we owe the hospital is less that $900 after insurance kicks in. I think that's what DH liked the most!

Did not have to deal with the bitch nurse! The intake nurse we had to see (my Dr's nurse) was absolutely wonderful!

I ended up getting a flu shot in in arm and the h1n1 shot in the other, so I couldn't type well for 2 days! The regular flu shot HURT!!! Wish she had given me the shot 1/2 an in lower!

We're doing good, just really tired. I don't remember ever being this tired with the kids.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Glad you are well Mommymichele...... Know what you mean about the tiredness!!! I could hiberate I think! And MS is an all day thing now...... yuk!!!

Saw midwife today and all is well..... Am seeing her again in 2 weeks time and hopefully will get a scan date soon!!! Yay!!!!! :)


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls

MM - glad you are great & everything went well! 

Tink - I know I am so tired too.. I can sleep forever if no1 wakes me up! 

I'm not stressed out anymore! YAY!! because I had a serious bout of vomiting this morning - it was a killer. YUUUCCKK!! lol.. 

I cant wait till appt & scan TOMORROW MORNING 10am !! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Out for a lovely dinner with DH! V day is too busy in town so doing it today kinda. I still better gets treats on Sunday!


----------



## 2016

Michele...glad all is well with you :hugs:

Devi...best of luck for tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck for tomorrow Devi!! Not long to wait now..... Please post piccies of beanie! :)


----------



## Devi#1

THanks girls.. I will post asap.


----------



## MommyMichele

Anyone else taking 4 HOUR naps?!?!?!


----------



## 2016

Happy 11w Aurora! :yipee:

Happy 9w Tinkerbell! :wohoo:

Happy 5w GennaLynne! :flower: (not sure if you have officially joined the grads?)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hope everything goes well with the scan Devi can't wait to see pics aurora your pics are wonderful can't wait til I have a scan!

I haven't had any symptoms really - no vomitting - just REALLY sore boobs...!

Will check back later for your pics devi - have a great day everyone! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh cant wait to see the pics!! 

and 11 weeks!! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
Looks like I'm joining you. Woot!

I'll be active members of both rooms for now, just because I'm scared of having another MC. If I can make it past 8 weeks, I'll relax a little...

I'll have to go back and read everyone's posts to see what I've missed.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats hibiscus and welcome! ;) lots of sticky baby dust coming your way! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> Morning, all!
> Looks like I'm joining you. Woot!
> 
> I'll be active members of both rooms for now, just because I'm scared of having another MC. If I can make it past 8 weeks, I'll relax a little...
> 
> I'll have to go back and read everyone's posts to see what I've missed.

WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats mommy! When are you due?


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning, all!
> Looks like I'm joining you. Woot!
> 
> I'll be active members of both rooms for now, just because I'm scared of having another MC. If I can make it past 8 weeks, I'll relax a little...
> 
> I'll have to go back and read everyone's posts to see what I've missed.
> 
> WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats mommy! When are you due?Click to expand...

Thanks!!
I guess it would be October 25. Perfect time of year :)


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning, all!
> Looks like I'm joining you. Woot!
> 
> I'll be active members of both rooms for now, just because I'm scared of having another MC. If I can make it past 8 weeks, I'll relax a little...
> 
> I'll have to go back and read everyone's posts to see what I've missed.
> 
> WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats mommy! When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!
> I guess it would be October 25. Perfect time of year :)Click to expand...


roflmao!! That was Anthony's due date!! He wanted to come out on the 9th though, I really wanted a Halloween baby! Little stinker is 13 this year.


----------



## MommyMichele

For those of us that worry about risk, I took this from another post.

At 6 weeks we can see the gestation sac and yolk sac in the womb. Risk for miscarriage is about 10% at this stage.

At 7 weeks we can see a heart beat. Risk for miscarriage is now 5%

At 8 weeks if the heartbeat is present your risk of miscarriage is now only 2%

At 10 weeks if the heart beat is present and the baby measures appropriately for your dates, the risk for miscarriage is now 1%

Every week is a gain with the bub's! This kinda helped easy my fears a little.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> For those of us that worry about risk, I took this from another post.
> 
> At 6 weeks we can see the gestation sac and yolk sac in the womb. Risk for miscarriage is about 10% at this stage.
> 
> At 7 weeks we can see a heart beat. Risk for miscarriage is now 5%
> 
> At 8 weeks if the heartbeat is present your risk of miscarriage is now only 2%
> 
> At 10 weeks if the heart beat is present and the baby measures appropriately for your dates, the risk for miscarriage is now 1%
> 
> Every week is a gain with the bub's! This kinda helped easy my fears a little.

That is helpful...... Thanks mommymichele it has helped ease my mind a bit!! :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Congrats hibiscus xx


----------



## Devi#1

WHHOOOOHHOOO!!! Hiya ladies!! 

Back from the appointment.. and everything is just perfect!! ;) I am smiling ear to ear!!! got to see my lil PANDU.. with the lil heart beating away.. they pushed me 2 days forward so today is exactly 9 weeks!! YAY!! I will post a pic soon too. 

I was in there for awefully long though, they did all the tests in the world i think.

PAP, thyroid, breast, pelvic, H1N1 shot (it hurts like hell), urine took almost 7 viles of blood for routine tests, then last was the scan!! it was so much fun.. hahah.. YAY YAY YAY!! & lil Pandu was wriggiling around saw the heart thumping away! 

We are finally going to call our parents and tell them today.. YAY! both sets of parents live thousands of miles away from us on different continents .. they are gna be soooo happy.. :)

YAY Hibiscus!!! welcome mama!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

Congrats hibiscus and devi!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Woooooohoooo Devi!!! How exciting and great news about lil panda! Got any pics you can post??? :)


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh yes pics please!!


----------



## MommyMichele

6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> WHHOOOOHHOOO!!! Hiya ladies!!
> 
> Back from the appointment.. and everything is just perfect!! ;) I am smiling ear to ear!!! got to see my lil PANDU.. with the lil heart beating away.. they pushed me 2 days forward so today is exactly 9 weeks!! YAY!! I will post a pic soon too.
> 
> I was in there for awefully long though, they did all the tests in the world i think.
> 
> PAP, thyroid, breast, pelvic, H1N1 shot (it hurts like hell), urine took almost 7 viles of blood for routine tests, then last was the scan!! it was so much fun.. hahah.. YAY YAY YAY!! & lil Pandu was wriggiling around saw the heart thumping away!
> 
> We are finally going to call our parents and tell them today.. YAY! both sets of parents live thousands of miles away from us on different continents .. they are gna be soooo happy.. :)
> 
> YAY Hibiscus!!! welcome mama!! :happydance:

Yay!! Congrats, Devi! This is so exciting. I want to see pics :)


----------



## hibiscus07

I took another walgreens test and FRER this AM for good measure. The lines were definitely darker--phew. I'm so scared they're gonna go away and AF will arrive. I gotta chill a bit! I still can't believe I'm really pregnant. 
Trying to be optimistic here...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hibiscus... Glad to hear your tests are getting darker!!! Wooohoooo!!! Hope this little beanie sticks for you. :)


----------



## LittleAurora

good news with the test getting darker!! xx


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, all, for the good wishes! And thanks, MommyMichele, for posting that MC risk chart.

Temp still really high here, darker BFP again this AM (yay), sore boobs, but I did have a tiny bit of very faint brown spotting this AM. Also, I had pretty intense AF-like cramps when I was in bed. I had the AF-type cramps with my previous pregnancies, but never had spotting around AF time. I'm taking baby aspirin, so it might be from that. It's super light, too, so I can't say I feel _too_ concerned.

Did any of you have spotting around expected AF time??


----------



## hibiscus07

So, I just went to the BR again and I had a whole ton of brown gooey CM. Sorry for TMI, but I'm a tad worried about it. I wonder if it's some sort of left-over implantation blood or if this is a pseudo-AF, or (god forbid) a chemical pregnancy. 
I would be surprised if I'm miscarrying since my temp was way up today.
This is annoying...


----------



## 2016

hibiscus.....:hugs: hun. I know this must be frustrating for you, but as you say in the face of a darker test and good temp I wouldn't worry (easier said than done). It is very very very common to get brown CM/discharge/spotting around AF and this is precisely AF time for you.
The only times it might need investigating (imho :blush:) is if it is bright red with severe cramps just like :af: or if it is purple like prune juice (you would know what I mean the instant you have ever had that).
I reckon it's just your little beany snuggling nice and tight for a lovely long ride :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus.....:hugs: hun. I know this must be frustrating for you, but as you say in the face of a darker test and good temp I wouldn't worry (easier said than done). It is very very very common to get brown CM/discharge/spotting around AF and this is precisely AF time for you.
> The only times it might need investigating (imho :blush:) is if it is bright red with severe cramps just like :af: or if it is purple like prune juice (you would know what I mean the instant you have ever had that).
> I reckon it's just your little beany snuggling nice and tight for a lovely long ride :thumbup:

Thanks, 2016.
I'm just gonna chill (if I can). I actually have been having AF-like cramps today but I had this last time, as well. 
I hope you're right about the baby just digging deeper.
OMG, I just had a thought. What if it's ectopic?? OK, deep breath, I have to erase that from my head.


----------



## 2016

After I said about the cramps I thought to myself I wasn't specific enough. My BF had cramps (some of which woke her from sleep) just about every day for the first 4 weeks! She had a mmc before at 6w2d so was very afraid it was happening again. She is now almost 16 weeks :thumbup: 

For ectopic, the two things that stood out for me were that I had faint tests...only showed up at 16dpo...and they never really got darker. And the purple spotting - not brown, black, dark red but proper purple.

Hang in there another day or two and hopefully all will settle soon. If you are really worried about pain and such then call the docs :hugs:
I will be thinking of you. x


----------



## LittleAurora

I didnt spot at all but I did have af type back pain for ages! 

fingers crossed its just your baby getting comfy!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## Devi#1

I didnt spot either.. but i got mild cramps.

iwanta8ba8ay & hibiscus - what are your due dates by the way.. so I can put u on page 1..


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> I didnt spot either.. but i got mild cramps.
> 
> iwanta8ba8ay & hibiscus - what are your due dates by the way.. so I can put u on page 1..

I'm just wondering if it's from the darn baby aspirin. Spotting stopped last evening, and I have a faint little bit this AM again. Hmm...I'll see if the NP tells me tomorrow to stop taking the aspirin.

I believe the due date would be Oct 25.
Thanks!


----------



## Devi#1

why were you taking the asprin in the first place?


----------



## Devi#1

just a quick question ladies.. how many of you are going to be getting a NT scan at 12 weeks? 

My OB said that the probabilty for me is really really low, as I am 24 years old & no history of any problem in both mine & dh family.. It is truely up to us if we want to go for it, just for the heck of it. 

Intially Dh was not intrested, because he didnt want me to be exposed to unnecessary ultrasounds .. but now we are doing it .. just to see the baby again & just for extra reassurance..


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> why were you taking the asprin in the first place?

It can apparently act not only as anti-clotting but also to help with autoimmune factors. I already have 1 autoimmune disease so am worried about others. My OB/GYN tested for ANA (antinuclear antibodies), which was borderline (whatever that means) and lupus coagulant, which was negative. She didn't think the borderline ANA was enough to warrant further investigation.
Apparently, all they would do is prescribe baby aspirin and heparin, anyway. I'm hoping this will help. I'll talk to her tomorrow to see if it could possible be harmful to be on it.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm suffering from a nasty sickness and diahorrea bug along with my youngest at the mo and it's proper pants! Yuk!!

I paid privately to have the Downs NT scan with both my boys but this time it's on the NHS and part of my 12 week dating scan. It's a very personal choice but I am a natural worrier so it helped to ease my mind considerably.

Hibiscus..... So long as the spotting is pink or brown it should not be anything to be concerned about. But if it eases your mind, I would seek professional advice for reassurance. It's quite possible the baby asprin could have caused the spotting.

I reckon Ive lost some weight with all the puking and everything! This wouldn't be a bad thing as I am a size 16 bottom and 14 top!! Nibbling on ginger biccies helps. Hope my son is better tomorrow as he's had it for 4 days now and he's fed up bless him! He's only 11 mnths! Took him to docs today but there's nothing they can give him. Just need to keep fluids up and keep him warm. I hate it when the kids are ill! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! 

Its so cold here!!

My legs really hurt from all the walking I have been doing over the past few days! 

Plus I have to say my sex drive is officially back!! WHOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Tinkerbell500 said:


> I'm suffering from a nasty sickness and diahorrea bug along with my youngest at the mo and it's proper pants! Yuk!!
> 
> I paid privately to have the Downs NT scan with both my boys but this time it's on the NHS and part of my 12 week dating scan. It's a very personal choice but I am a natural worrier so it helped to ease my mind considerably.
> 
> Hibiscus..... So long as the spotting is pink or brown it should not be anything to be concerned about. But if it eases your mind, I would seek professional advice for reassurance. It's quite possible the baby asprin could have caused the spotting.
> 
> I reckon Ive lost some weight with all the puking and everything! This wouldn't be a bad thing as I am a size 16 bottom and 14 top!! Nibbling on ginger biccies helps. Hope my son is better tomorrow as he's had it for 4 days now and he's fed up bless him! He's only 11 mnths! Took him to docs today but there's nothing they can give him. Just need to keep fluids up and keep him warm. I hate it when the kids are ill! :(

Yuck--sorry to hear about the illness going around your family :(
Feel better soon!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! I want a big mac!!!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, All!

LittleAurora--you should go get one! That sounds yummy...mmm

Any news with anyone?
Nothing here, really. No more spotting, had a blood test at the OB/GYN today. Should have results back for hCG and progesterone tomorrow AM.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck with the blood test results hibiscus!

Jack is still poorly today and my stepson was sick in his bed too so we are still full of sickness bug here! Yuck! :(

Good news though..... Got my NT and dating scan date through for 10 March at 3pm!!! Yay! Can't wait!!!

Littleaurora..... Sex drive???!!! What's that? I lost mine throughout my entire pregnancy for both my boys and I'm not fussed again this time! I used to be an every day girl iykwim! Lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> just a quick question ladies.. how many of you are going to be getting a NT scan at 12 weeks?
> 
> My OB said that the probabilty for me is really really low, as I am 24 years old & no history of any problem in both mine & dh family.. It is truely up to us if we want to go for it, just for the heck of it.
> 
> Intially Dh was not intrested, because he didnt want me to be exposed to unnecessary ultrasounds .. but now we are doing it .. just to see the baby again & just for extra reassurance..

um hun, does DH know that an ultrasound is just sound waves? There is no risk to the baby what so ever and that it is 100 times safer than an x-ray? It's basically sonar, like submarine sonar. Sound waves just bounce off the baby and project an image on to the screen.

Personally what ever they offer you to help with the baby's health and well being, I'd go for it.


----------



## Devi#1

We finally decided to go for the NT scan - made Dh read a few of the threads about it. 
Its on 5th March. I'll be exactly 12 weeks. 

I got no sex drive too.. I'm usually jumping DH all the time.. Last night I cried for no reason what so ever.. DH was "why are u crying!?!?!?!" poor thing was so worried.. 

Tink - I hope every1 feels better soon.. 

Hibuscus - good to know spotting stopped & things are going good...


----------



## 2016

Morning girls? Can I join you....oh wait I am still waiting to bloody ovulate - AGAIN! :rofl:

Happy 7 weeks iwanta8a8y! :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I hope everyone is doing well.

I want to run the results of my first blood test by you. Yesterday, at 15 dpo, my progesterone was 29.4, which sounds good, and my hCG was 102. The NP said that number is great, but I don't think it is. It is slightly below the avg on betabase, which is fine, but I'm concerned that it's not higher since I got a + test on 10 dpo.
What do you guys think???
Next test will be March 1. Long time to wait, but I'll be on vacation, at least, to pass the time.


----------



## 2016

Happy end-of-1st-tri to CSunshine and ryder (wherever you are)! The first 2nd tri tiger mummies.

Little Aurora - you're next! :yipee:

Also Happy DOUBLE DIGTS to Tinkerbelle. You girls are all doing so well! 

Think my eggy is on her way - major EWCM in da house!


----------



## LittleAurora

cant believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow thats amazing!!! 

my appetite has gone thru the roof I'm going to put on so much weight if I'm not careful! lol


----------



## Devi#1

Wow.. time is really flying now!! 
2016 - I'm gna be double digits too tomorrow!! YAY!!! 10 weeks

YAY aurora.. 12 weeks!! how you feeling ? is the MS gone? 

Yesterday was too funny.. DH wants me to EAT EAT EAT.. so he decides that we need to get COSTCO membership.. so we went and bought all the fruits and veggies in the world in bulk.. and he in charge of making me fresh juice everyday.. how nice!! my poor lil fridge is overflowing though. haha..


----------



## 2016

Devi...yay! I did see that and I wad going to pop back and wish you specially tomorrow : hugs:

I am 2w3d today :rofl:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 whoohoo!! YAY... to you too!!


----------



## 2016

Devi#1 said:


> 2016 whoohoo!! YAY... to you too!!

:rofl: sorry Devi, I shouldn't be silly and confuse people. I was saying 2w3d because I was joking and counting the days from my LMP. I've not even ovd yet! :rofl:

While I am here...

Happy 12w LittleAurora!!!! :wohoo:

Happy double digit 10 Devi!!! :headspin:

Happyy 6w GennaLynne.


----------



## LittleAurora

i cant belevie im so close to 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

aurora.. eeeek!! 2nd tri .. already .. are u officially 2nd tri at 13 weeks / 13+3 ??

Seems just like the other day we all were on ttc thread.. before you know it September will be here and we all would have pop'd babies out..


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## LittleAurora

before coming on here I thought that 2nd tri was at 12 weeks. So I am classing my self as 2nd tri as of yesterday!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...in that case HAPPY 2ND TRI!!! :headspin:

Also very happy 7 weeks to you Michele :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you Jo!

2 weeks and 2 days till my ultrasound. It's taking FOREVER! I wanna know if there is one or two in there!


----------



## 2016

Happy 5w hibiscus! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Can I join the fun? I'm due octonber 24th?!? Looking for a group of ladies to help me sort out this crazy ride were calling pregnancy!


----------



## MommyMichele

Anybody else have a stuff nose? It's driving me batty!


----------



## Devi#1

I do I do.. sneezing alot too at random times thou..


----------



## Devi#1

ClaireNicole - sure you can join.. how are u feeling.. I'm gna put your due date on page1.. Is this your first pregnancy? Give us a little history..

All of us are "graduates" from the Aphrodite ttc thread.

I am Devi, 24, married to dh for 2 years this March, first pregnancy, concieved 2nd cycle. Due 18 Sept. Currently living in Seattle, but I have lived in NorthCarolina, Zimbabwe, SouthAfrica, India & Malaysia.


----------



## hibiscus07

I am on vacation and came down with a cold last night. And diarrhea. At the same time. Ugh.
To top it off I have had a little bit of light brown cm this morning. Wonderful. I really hope its nothing but it makes me nervous.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi#1 said:


> ClaireNicole - sure you can join.. how are u feeling.. I'm gna put your due date on page1.. Is this your first pregnancy? Give us a little history..
> 
> All of us are "graduates" from the Aphrodite ttc thread.
> 
> I am Devi, 24, married to dh for 2 years this March, first pregnancy, concieved 2nd cycle. Due 18 Sept. Currently living in Seattle, but I have lived in NorthCarolina, Zimbabwe, SouthAfrica, India & Malaysia.



Thanks!!! I was so worried I was interrupting! lol I'd come back and there would be a big CLOSED :) I'm 22 and been married for a year in Jan. But weve been together forever (5 years in may) We started TTC in Jan! We decided that he would have Tricare in March so we could start ttc begining of the year! I think I'm due October 24th! Thats the date I'm going with untill I get my first scan anyhow! I live in Wisconsin (feel free to feel sorry for me lol) and my DH is in the National Guard Full time so we travel a lot. We just moved to Hayward which you've heard about if you cross country ski... if not... then there would be NO OTHER REASON TO COME HERE lmao!

This is not my first pregnancy but it is MY first baby. When I was 16 I got preggers and put the baby up for adoption to a family who couldn't have their own. I was very young! And I didn't find out I was preggers untill like month 5 so I don't remember all this first Tri stuff!!! 

Congrats to everyone on their bumps!!! I know I'm :happydance:
I bought a fetal doppler today!!! lol even though I won't be able to hear the HB untill like week 8 :D I couldn't help it , it was at walmart lol


----------



## Joli

Hey everyone! I'm not sure if any of you are still following the Aphrodite undergrad thread, but I've just graduated!! :) I got my bloods confirmed yesterday, at 10dpo (beta was 62)! I know it's still very early stages yet, and a lot can go wrong, but I'm sooooooo excited!!! I will need some time to read the thread to catch up with all of you (though I had been checking in periodically). According to FF, my due date will be 6 Nov, but I guess I'll find out more in a few weeks after the doc can do a scan. :)


----------



## Joli

PS - for ClaireNicole's benefit, I just turned 30 the day before I got my BFP, DH is also 30. We met in London, UK, but we live in Hong Kong (both lawyers). We have been ttc for 10 months, I was not O after coming off the pill, and DH's spermys had poor motility (4%). I was on clomid for 2 cycles, then went onto Gonal-F, and we had our first IUI whilst on holiday in South Africa (which also happens to be where we got engaged 2 years ago!), and we got our BFP! I honestly still can't believe IUI worked the first time round! ok... will do some reading to catch up on the thread now! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats on your BFP!!!! Its so exciting when you try so hard and it finally happens!!! 

How are you feeling?!? Its still early but I'll send up a few prayers for some sticky buds!!


----------



## Joli

Thanks ClaireNicole! I'm only 3.5 weeks (only 11dpo!) but I'm totally feeling symptoms, sore bb's, nausea for about an hour in the morning, and have started getting some cramps today. That really worried me for a bit, but I googled cramping in early pregnancy, and read that it's quite normal, as the uterus is preparing to expand, so no need to worry as long as there's no blood. How about you?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh yeah.. the sore boobs were actually why I tested... I was sure I wasn't preggers this month...December I was SURE I was preggers... and turned out not to be and this month turned out to be... isn't that WEIRD?!? but anyyyyyway lol. I'm getting a lot of the cramping!! I keep thinking its AF... and then I get worried and I'm running to the bathroom to make sure i'm not bleeding! I'm not too nautious unless I come into contact with chicken!!! Chicken makes me sick... just to see it and god forbid smell it... except walmart popcorn chicken... which is way weird! I am VERY tired though! VERY TIRED! All the time! and I am peeing a LOT more which I thought only happened in your last tri when the baby sat on your bladder. Oh and I cry a lot! Not full on weeping but I get teary every time I see a baby or anything that reminds me of a baby... or just anytime my hormones feel like it! lol. Can't wait for 2nd tri!!! I just got my :bfp: Last week so its still early for us too. Trying not to panic!!!!!


----------



## Joli

Hey ClaireNicole - you're so cute, I love that you can still walmart popcorn chicken! I'm glad that cramping seems to be normal - I totally know what you mean when you talk about running to the bathroom to check about blood. I'm not tired yet, and don't feel any nausea regarding food, but I have been peeing like mad today!


----------



## ClaireNicole

And I still take tests :| lmao I have a vacation coming up next week (march 1st-14th) and I'm not going to the doc untill after that. So I take a test every few days lmao! Just need to see it say preggers! and I bought a fetal doppler! lmao a little early!


----------



## Joli

haha - I'm still doing tests every day as well!! The first day I found out, I did 5 tests! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hows the hubby with that? Mine is going NUTS! lol He thinks I should just pee on some money and flush it down the toilet :rofl: But It really only took 1 hormonal outbreak from me to make him rethink almost everything he says... I feel so bad :blush: I don't mean to be a momzilla!!


----------



## Joli

haha, DH is quite happy to see the lines get darker and darker every day - I felt him sigh a huge relief when I did the digi! I have lots of tests leftover, so I figure I might as well use them up!


----------



## Devi#1

YAY joli.. welcome to the group.. I am sure most of us have been reading up on the undergrad thread time to time.. (i'm totally up todate) CONGRATS hun.. It seems now that Cape town is your luckiest place in the world.. Wooohoo!! 

Oh even I have been a cry baby past week or so.. Even I used to pee on sticks thou not every day but every week till I went to the 9week appt. haha.. need consistant confirmation..

Now the only symptoms i have is sore bb's & vomiting 1'ce a day.. sleepy at 9pm & just lazy. lol.. the joys of motherhood!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I think the hormones might kill me lmao and if they don't DH might! lmao! 

Is there anything we can do about the sore bbs?!?!? Sports bra? anything???


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi! Thanks for the warm welcome :) Cape Town is a really special place for us now, for sure! You're nearly at the end of your first tri, so hopefully the vomiting will go away! 

ClareNicole, I don't think there's anything we can do about sore bb's... maybe just keep warm? Don't know about you, but I seem to be super sensitive to the cold! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, congrats momma! So happy for you! Lots of sticky dust headed your way!

Claire, I can't feel sorry for you being in Wisconsin. I live in Iowa, it gets much worse down here! I'll be getting that same doppler at walmart this week. BTW try using it late next week hun, you might be surprised on what you find! I heard all my babies heart beats around 6+ weeks.

I'm Michele, mom of 5, married to my DH for nearly 4 years now, this is his first baby and my 6th. We've been together 6 years come August and live in a small town in the middle of no where! My kids currently live with their dad, not what we want, but that's what works for us. Currently I'm a housewife, there are no jobs here at all. One of the packing plants here closed, 1450 people out of work, can't go to school either because of that. There is now a waiting list to go to school. DH works at Tyson Foods across the river in Nebraska, and I try and sell my handmade goods online. Baby blankets, layette sets, doilies, afghans, etc.

Here are a couple pics of what I've made
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301354.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301356.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301107.jpg

Welcome to the group!


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol You sure its coler in Iowa Mommymichele?!?! My besties name is Michele (Chell for short) and were going on this awesome road trip and we'll be driving through Iowa and I'm going to get out and "feel" the air lol 

I already opened the doppler!!! lol going to try it every day jsut in case I'm early in my datings! I wasn't TTC hard enough to know when I Ovulated or anything!

You'll have to send us a link to where we can buy your stuff!!!! DO you have like an e-bay store or anything? I love buying things from online friends lol it helps us all out! 

Joli- I'm way friggin cold!


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant beleive that there are Nov. babies already!! congrats!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> lol You sure its coler in Iowa Mommymichele?!?! My besties name is Michele (Chell for short) and were going on this awesome road trip and we'll be driving through Iowa and I'm going to get out and "feel" the air lol
> 
> I already opened the doppler!!! lol going to try it every day jsut in case I'm early in my datings! I wasn't TTC hard enough to know when I Ovulated or anything!
> 
> You'll have to send us a link to where we can buy your stuff!!!! DO you have like an e-bay store or anything? I love buying things from online friends lol it helps us all out!
> 
> Joli- I'm way friggin cold!

Hun it's 10 degrees here, it was -20 last night. Where in Iowa are you going?

When I get my site/store set up, I'll let you all know. Normally, it's just by word of mouth. Can even ship to Canada and the UK but have to add more for shipping.

As for your doppler, was informed to try it 2 different ways. Try it with a full bladder first and then an empty bladder. Some get better results with one or the other.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I'M IN WISCONSIN! 10 degrees is SUMMER lmao! 

Thanks for the doppler advice!!! Will let you know how it goes! If I can hear anything I'll record it and post!


----------



## Devi#1

wow.. hope all u ladies are enjoying the freezing weather! I'm in Seattle and its beautiful 50degrees and sunny.. 

clairenicole - sore bb ? try not to jump around & wear a bra as much as possible.. nothing much you can do really ..


----------



## Joli

Michele and Clare - you poor things in the cold! I'm such a wimp when it comes to cold weather - it's about 70' fahrenheit here (about 21 celsius), and everyone's walking around in coats! lol. 

Devi, could you add me to the front page when you get a spare minute? Thanks hon! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Got my first weird craving!!! I was at work today and I was like man Justin isn't going to want to go out when I get off (cause 9 is late for him) so I'm going to have to cook :( and i was going through what I had in the house... and I was like i have tacos, and eggs, and blah blah blah... 2 minutes later I was like if I don't have an egg salad sandwitch I'm going to DIE! lmao So its cooking!


----------



## Joli

haha, that's so cute - I have cravings even when I'm not pregnant, so the next few months should be interesting!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli -- oops.. thanks for reminding me.. let me know the due date (or approx) when you get a chance.. 

Its so strange.. I will be craving for one thing for days.. or hours.. and when I finally get to eat it.. It totally disgusts me.. I just wont be able to eat it.. DH gets so confused..


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - thanks!! Feels very official now :) According to FF, my due date is 6 Nov, but I guess I'll have a better idea in a few weeks time! That's so funny about the cravings - it's so nice that DH is being so supportive though. Mine actually asked me yesterday if I would buy him a book so he knows what he can do!

I have a question for you ladies - DH is starting to lose his hair, and he was considering going onto propetia and monoxidal (might have spelt that wrong - I think it's the same stuff they put in rogaine), but I know that monoxidal or propetia is a huge no-no for pregnant women to even touch because it cause cause deformaties. Anyone know if DH goes on monoxidal/propetia, will it get into his spermys (and hence into me when we BD?). The doc didn't seem to know and thought it would be ok, but I am dubious...!


----------



## Joli

Hi Lovley Ladies... I was totally freaking out for the last 45mins. I went to my gyno, just to check a suspicious growth (which she says is just an ingrown hair!) lol. She did a scan, and said that I had 3 big follicles, like 3cm each (which I think is what they classify as a cyst at this size). I asked if that was cause for concern, but she didn't seem to think so (meanwhile, I'm still freaking out, cause that can't be a good thing right!?!?). So I've been googling like mad...apparently, it's not so unusual in early pregnancy and has something to do with the corpus luteum... but it gets serious if it keeps growing and there's a risk of rupturing... Anyone know anything about this? I think it's ok for now, but what a heart attack! Gyno has also given me progesterone pessaries, and was surprised FS didn't give me any. For those of you who have used them... can you tell me how far up they're supposed to go? I'm not sure why she gave them to me, she said they help prevent mc (although I think my progesterone levels are normal...). Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh man Joli! I WISH I could help! I don't even know half the words you put IN your post! But I hope someone else knows a little more then me!!!


You could however try the first tri forums! SOMEONE in there knows your answer because between the lot of us I think were smarter then most doctors!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, put it up as far as you can comfortably, it'll kinda move around anyway, nothing for it to hold onto. It's like the ones for yeast infections kinda. Put it in there and forget about it.

The corpus luteum cyst will go away on it's own, ask your Dr if you have concerns.

*STAY OFF GOOGLE!*


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - regarding DH and hair.. I would advise not to take in too many meds/chemicals in the body (thats just me) .. my Dh is obsessed with not goin bald.. so he applys coconut oil on his head & gives himself a head massage the night before he is going to shampoo his hair (3 times a week) - there was this lady i knew she used coconut and guava oil on her daughter(3 years old) who was bald since birth and never sprouted hair, used it everyday and voila.. head full of hair..

My Dh logic is, dry scalp leads to hair falling out.. oh by the way he also uses Johnsons Baby Shampoo (very mild shampoo) - because my uncle is 50 and his secret to not greying is he is using Baby shampoo since his 20's .. the man doesnt even have one grey hair.. 

and I got no clue abt the follies.. just use the pessaries, like a tampon i think, it couldnt do any harm..


----------



## Joli

Thanks Michele! That's really helpful - my gyno didn't tell me anything, and the packaging came with no directions!! No more googling for today...it's distracted me far too much! lol. How are you feeling now?


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm so glad someone could answer your ??S Joli!!! 

My DH is going bald... and he doesn't care... and the more hair he loses on his head the more he gains in his nose.. and he doesn't care about that EITHER! I have to MAKE him trim them! lol. My DH would walk around naked if no one would care for all he cares about clothes! Hes a very big nerd!! But hes my nerd! And I <3 him! 


and I LOVE GOOGLE!!!


----------



## Joli

lol, you're funny ClaireNicole - my DH is totally paranoid about losing his hair... he says he doesn't like the shape of his head! Plus he's 6'7", and he's worried that without any hair, he'll look like a thug! How are you feeling today?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Like I just worked my rear off for 9 hours!! Which of course I did! I'm on my way out to dinner with DH! Hes really the funny one... I was talking to a friend and told her some things DH has been doing and saying and she told me she thinks I should write a blog about my pregnancy and charge people to read it and it will pay for my new mini van (To which I replied PFFT you mean my babys LV shoes!) and I told her the truth... the DH would stop being funny if he knew I told people about it lmao! :D

Tell your DH that at 6'7 No one can see the top of his head anyway!!! SO WHO CARES!


----------



## Joli

haha - yes, I do try to tell DH about no one being about to see the top of his head anyways - but I guess I'd be pretty freaked out if I started to lose all my hair! Has anyone's partner's been on a man-thread of any kind to chat about this sort of stuff, or do they just keep it all to themselves?


----------



## ClaireNicole

My hubby plays cribbage online in a league on Pogo sometimes. But other then that... he hasn't blogged in a long time. He USED to blog when I met him.. has a HUGE diary online thats fun to browse through sometimes! But I don't think he talks about it much to other people. I think its against guy code to be like "dude, what do YOU do to keep your hair" "Well dude, I put coconut oil on it and then wash it out with some redkin color treating shampooh" "Oh yeah dude? I've been meaning to try that! You think I should get it"..... See! Its just weird to think about right?!?!?! plus I really think men are a tad more simple then us... My hubby doesn't think about what would happen if I MCed because to him its not even an option... he doesn't think about it because its probably not going to happen. and I'm like :O Oh yeah it could... and he thinks I'm on here and googleing so much that I've talked myself into it :| I think guys that don't have firtility problems or previous mcs don't even know about the risks or think about it! Just BOOM pregger, 9 months, baby. 

PLUS they don't have 100000000000000000 extra hormones coursing through their bodies making them hungry and have to pee and making their balls hurt and making them cry every 10 minutes!


----------



## Devi#1

Guys are simple creatures.. 
Joli wow.. your DH is TALLLLL.. how tall are you? 

Vomiting is gone for 2 days now! Lil bit of nausea sometimes but nothing worth writing about.. YAY!!! DH is happy too.. he was so amused with the whole vomiting daily becoming part of the routine thing.. LOL..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hello everyone!!!! Sorry I haven't been posting much lately. 

Devi my nausia has gone now too since about the end of last week. Not quite as tired as before mostly but feel knackered today as my youngest had me up 3 times last night! Like having a newborn all over again! Lol

Also feel like I can eat more foods than before but still need to stick to what I fancy iykwim!

How is everyone else? Mommymichele..... Haven't heard from you in ages?

I have a fetal Doppler but as yet, have been unable to detect anything other than my own heart beat! I get a kinda whooshing sound too which I am told is probably the placenta??! Anyone got any tips on how best I might detect it?


----------



## ClaireNicole

My symptoms seem to be getting WORSE! earlier this week I finally thought my bbs were going to go down to a dull ache and now today they are twice as bad as they were last week! And I made Tacos for lunch because I had a friend coming over and i got them all made and everything set out and pretty and realized that if I kept looking at them I was going to be sick! No tacos for me!! :cry: how sad is that? Now I'm eating Pineapple chunks! but I'm still hungry. I had half a turkey sandwitch! Melissa (my friend) says that I seem to be having a problem with protein! lmao how sucky is that! Good thing I think I could be a carbatarian if I had too and who gets sick eating bread?!?! NOT ME!

I'm glad your symptoms are getting better Devi and Tink!!!! Yay for you! 

I have a few questions! 

helpfull, harmfull or neither:

Hot showers, hair spray, scented lotions, steaks that are still pink in the center, cleaners that don't have bleach in them, Pools that have chlorine in them, and sex! (I'm way worried about the sex!)

Obgyn vs. family practitioner (i'm in a small town... and we don't have a lot of options as far as obgyns)

Seat belts!!! Is anyone else freaking out that seatbelts cross right over your babys?!?!?!? NOT WORTH IT if its a fender bender! I'll take the dang ticket!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clarenicole..... None of the things you have listed are dangerous so long as the shower isn't scolding hot and you don't breathe the fumes of cleanng products and hairspray etc into your lungs too deeply. Keep rooms well ventilated whist usng them. Sex should be fine so long as it's not too rough! Lol However, my sex drive is non-existent ATM! But I do have an assortment of sexy dreams! Lol

With regard to the seatbelt question.... Google it as there are sme great products on the Market at reasonable prices which reposition the seat belt so t does not cut into your lower abdomen.

Hope this helps! Bloody steak is fine as far as I am aware!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

EEKS!!! I finally got my doc appt set up! My hubby and I have been waiting for Tricare to kick in because he got dropped from his orders for a day and then he has to start his 30 days all over again so as of March 5th we'll have tricare! So he talked to the women in his unit that have kids and they told him who and what and where so My appt is March 23rd at 3pm and its with Dr. Susan (get ready for this) Dunlap :lmao: DUNLAP! My Obgyn is going to be dr. dunlap!!! LMAO Like my belly Dunlapped my pants! I think I could pee myself i'm laughing so hard about it! But apparently shes the best and she was booked all the way through the end of April untill I told the receptionist I was army wife and preggers then she found a cancelation for me! YAY! So thats exciting! I think she'll prob do a scan too because she'll want to know how far I am and since I wasn't keeping good track of my numbers... I think i can talk her into it! lmao! YAY!


----------



## Joli

Hey Tink and Devi, so glad that the nausea has gone away - now you can really enjoy being pregnant! 

ClaireNicole - those are some really good questions. I would go with obgyn rather than a GP if it's possible, I think they specialise more in deliveries, but having said that, I've never lived in the USA, so I could be wrong!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> helpfull, harmfull or neither:
> 
> Hot showers, hair spray, scented lotions, steaks that are still pink in the center, cleaners that don't have bleach in them, Pools that have chlorine in them, and sex! (I'm way worried about the sex!)
> 
> Obgyn vs. family practitioner (i'm in a small town... and we don't have a lot of options as far as obgyns)
> 
> Seat belts!!! Is anyone else freaking out that seatbelts cross right over your babys?!?!?!? NOT WORTH IT if its a fender bender! I'll take the dang ticket!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!

Everything on there is fine. Eat a rare steak if you want one! You kill the nutrients if you cook it all the way through.
Sex is ok but if it's uncomfortable, stop. Don't be surprised if you spot after. Some do, some don't. Your cervix is very soft right now.
Cleaners, get a steamer. Haan hand held you can order from walmart.com and a shark steam mop you can pick up at walmart. Get both.

Pools are fine. Hot tubs, hot showers, and tanning beds are a big NO! they raise your body temp.

Seat belts. *WEAR IT!* It is not going to hurt you or your baby. Don't care if you like this or not but personally, you don't wear one, your an idiot. That's pretty much like not putting your baby in a car seat. 

We tell the girls to stay off google because they go look up everything under the sun and then freak out about every little thing. If you have a question or a concern, it's best to ask your Dr, not google.


----------



## 2016

Good advice Michele :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks for that advice!!!


----------



## Joli

I went to the bookstore today and bought "What to Expect When Expecting" - so excited :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli said:


> I went to the bookstore today and bought "What to Expect When Expecting" - so excited :)

I've got that application on my iPhone. I love buying all the pregnancy magazines too! :)


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> I went to the bookstore today and bought "What to Expect When Expecting" - so excited :)

I bought that at the airport because I found out the day I was going on hols. Read the whole thing on the plane!!! Now its shoved in a bottom drawer waiting for my next chance...:thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

OMG 8 weeks today!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Mommymichele!

I'm thinking about picking up what to expect!!! But I can get a week by week overview online lol so Im not sure... Worth it??

I'm going on vacation tomorrow! YAY. Everyone pray that Florida is warm! I want to introduce my baby to the sun!!!


----------



## Joli

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> I went to the bookstore today and bought "What to Expect When Expecting" - so excited :)
> 
> I've got that application on my iPhone. I love buying all the pregnancy magazines too! :)Click to expand...

ooohh - I didn't know you could get it for your iphone! I'm totally going to take a look now! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> I went to the bookstore today and bought "What to Expect When Expecting" - so excited :)
> 
> I bought that at the airport because I found out the day I was going on hols. Read the whole thing on the plane!!! Now its shoved in a bottom drawer waiting for my next chance...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hon, don't you worry, you'll be cracking that book out soon!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

My Dr gave me that book, most do now, it's a courtesy thing.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats something to look forward too!


----------



## Joli

wow, Michele, that's nice your doc gave you the book, I think that's quite unusual! Here you get a print out of basics, but that's it. Congrats on the 8 weeks!


----------



## ClaireNicole

So I sould totally buy it?!


----------



## Joli

yes I would, it's a great baby bible - it costs about US$20. I've just downloaded the iphone free app as well, very cool!


----------



## ClaireNicole

OoOo I'm going to get it too then!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls

well morning sickness is not totally gone.. I have my Nt scan on the 5th . so excited I will be 12 weeks.. eek. Can you believe it is MARCH already!!?? this year is just flying by..

I read a book called "belly laughs" it was funny, fun book.. I got it from the library.. Not informative enough to buy though.. just a good laugh about some1's experiance. 

clairenicole.. have fun in florida!


----------



## MommyMichele

I am very happy February is OVER! That means it will start warming up soon! I hope it's not too hot this summer though, I get cranky when I'm over heated.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I see a couple of us are nearing the end of first trimester--woohoo! That's such a relief, I'm sure. 2nd trimester should be a breeze compared to 1st :D

Congrats to MommyMichele for reaching 8 weeks, too! Yay! That's another great milestone for reduced risk of miscarriages. I will be thrilled when I get there!

Nothing too exciting to report here. I had blood drawn this AM for hCG, and will get the result tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes.
I'm having worse symptoms over the last week, just as far as nausea and sore boobs, so I take those as good signs. 
Additionally, I am having night sweats. I think I've woken up 3 nights in the last week totally soaked, with the sheets soaked. Not fun! I looked it up on Google just now and it seems like it's pretty common. Anyone else have that??

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Devi#1

yea even i wake up really hot & sweaty.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies I hope your all well - joli huge congrats it's great to see you got you bfp!

How is everyone doing? Sorry not been in for a while, thought I would pop in to say hi xx


----------



## Joli

Devi - really happy for you reaching your 12 week mark! You must be so overjoyed. For me, time can't go quickly enough until 12 weeks!

Hibiscus - that's such a great sign that your symptoms are getting worse. I haven't been getting night sweats, but I've been waking up in the morning totally drenched in sweat, and I get hot flushes during the day as well!

Hi iwanta8a8y - I haven't heard from you in ages!! How's everything going? How are you feeling? How have your check-ups been? When's your due date? lots of questions for you :)


----------



## Devi#1

ahhhhh... MS sucks soo bad.. excited that I am gna be 12 weeks soon..

hibuscus - HCG results ok?

aurora .. where are u?


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> ahhhhh... MS sucks soo bad.. excited that I am gna be 12 weeks soon..
> 
> hibuscus - HCG results ok?
> 
> aurora .. where are u?

I'm sorry you're still feeling badly! I would have thought the MS would go away by now. 

As for my hCG results, the number came back really high! At 6w0d, it was 27,000!!! The level was at 102 on 15 dpo, so that is a pretty quick rise!
Last time, at 6 weeks, it was only 2,000. I really can't believe it.

I'm also getting some MS, but I haven't had much in the early AM. I'm just nauseated the entire rest of the day. It seems to get worse when I lie on my back ugh.
All I want to eat is fat and carbs, specifically kraft mac and cheese. That's the only thing that sounds good to me. So much for healthful eating!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli--any updates?? How are you feeling?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Things are good with me thanks apart from being really sick from 6+3, I'm now about 8+6 I believe but not had my scan yet so not 100%. Haven't actually been sick which is a blessing but just feel so sick most of the time and dizzy and just generally crap haha I'm not complaint though I just keep thinking what we will get at the end of this and it makes it all worthwhile. So far only had an midwife app last week at 8 weeks got some documentation and had bloods done etc but no scan date yet, still waiting for that to come through...

Good to speak to you all again x


----------



## MommyMichele

Very tired of having a stuffy nose! Can't go to sleep when I want to, can't stay awake when I should. I give up! I'll crash when I'll crash.


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone 

Devi - congrats on nearly reaching that 12 week mark!! 

Hibiscus - I'm soooooooo happy for you with your super high HCG! That's so fantastic! I'm thinking about getting my hcg tested about 6 weeks too...though tempted to go at 5 weeks just to see what's going on! lol. Have you only had your 2 hcg tests? You're too cute with your mac and cheese! I've been trying so hard to eat healthy, but I totally have a sweet tooth, and am finding it hard to cut back on the little sweeties I have in my handbag! My main addiction - mentos chewy sweets! haha

Iwanta8a8y - good to hear that you've not been sick, though I'm sure the nausea can be just as bad at times! I'm still pretty early, so I just have the sore bbs, and I have about 15mins of nausea in the morning, but am fine and dandy after my shower. 

Michele - hope you get some R&R soon!

I have 2 questions for you ladies:

1. Did all of you start feeling most of your sickness around the 6 week mark? 
2. When is the earliest any of you got a scan? 

Thanks!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello!! 

sorry I keep forgetting to come in here!!

How is ever one?? 

My ms is still there :( altho I am hopingthat means I am having a girl cause I was no where near as sick with the boys!! Fingers crosses!!!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Aurora - great to hear from you! Sorry to hear that you still have ms - but it'll all be soooo worth it in the end! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay!!!! Just heard my baby's heart beat using my Doppler for the first time! It was about 156 bpm!!!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MS kicked in for me around 6/7 weeks but gone now!! It was at it's worst during week 9/10 then went!

As for earliest scan ..... My first scan is next Weds!!!! But that's uk nhs for ya! ;)



Joli said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Devi - congrats on nearly reaching that 12 week mark!!
> 
> Hibiscus - I'm soooooooo happy for you with your super high HCG! That's so fantastic! I'm thinking about getting my hcg tested about 6 weeks too...though tempted to go at 5 weeks just to see what's going on! lol. Have you only had your 2 hcg tests? You're too cute with your mac and cheese! I've been trying so hard to eat healthy, but I totally have a sweet tooth, and am finding it hard to cut back on the little sweeties I have in my handbag! My main addiction - mentos chewy sweets! haha
> 
> Iwanta8a8y - good to hear that you've not been sick, though I'm sure the nausea can be just as bad at times! I'm still pretty early, so I just have the sore bbs, and I have about 15mins of nausea in the morning, but am fine and dandy after my shower.
> 
> Michele - hope you get some R&R soon!
> 
> I have 2 questions for you ladies:
> 
> 1. Did all of you start feeling most of your sickness around the 6 week mark?
> 2. When is the earliest any of you got a scan?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Joli

Yeah! How exciting Tink! Very happy for you :)


----------



## Joli

Thanks for sharing Tink - that's really helpful to know. Are you going to find out the sex of the babe?


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh im so jelous!! I still have not heard my babies heart! I have seen it 3times! but never heard it!! still only 2 weeks left and then im back with the midwife!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yes, we will find out the baby's sex (position willing!)! I have zero patience and we are both hoping for a girl this time round!

It took me about half an hour to detect the heart beat as think little beanie was in hiding! Also only heard it for about 1 minute and then beanie hid away again! I do recommend getting a fetal Doppler if you can afford one.... So reassuring and other family members can hear baby too! ;)


----------



## Joli

That's awesome Tink! How wonderful! I think I will order one - do you know how early you can start hearing the heartbeat? I can't wait to hear if you have a girl!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli said:


> That's awesome Tink! How wonderful! I think I will order one - do you know how early you can start hearing the heartbeat? I can't wait to hear if you have a girl!

I've got a Hi Bebe Doppler with LCD display for bpm and claims you can use as early as 10 weeks but today at 11+6 was first time I managed to detect it. 

I so hope I'm having a girl!!! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Dh and I were thinking not to find out the sex.. just keep it a surprise since its our first.. but DH is still on the fence abt that..

Joli - did u manage to get a Ultrasound yet.. I want to know if u have 1 or 2 in there!! ;)

buying Doppler sounds intresting..


----------



## 2016

Thought you girls might find this interesting if you have not seen it before. :hugs:

1 = 1dpo
2 = 3dpo
3 = 4dpo
7 = 4w1d to 4w3d
8 = 4w3d to 4w5d
9 = 4w5d to 5w
10 = 5w to 5w2d
11 = 5w2d to 5w5d
12 = 5w5d to 6w2d
13 = 6w to 6w4d
14 = 6w3d to 7w
15 = 7w to 7w3d
16 = 7w2d to 8w
17 = 8w to 8w2d
18 = 8w2d to 8w6d
19 = 8w6d to 9w2d
20 = 9w2d to 9w5d
21 = 9w5d to 9w6d
22 = 9w6d to 10w2d
23 = 10w2d to 10w4d
 



Attached Files:







baby stages.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2016

Also for those of you with the Baby Gaga ticker, the box moves happen on these milestones:

*Box...Milestone*
2...&#8230;4+4
3&#8230;...9
4&#8230;...13+3
5...&#8230;17+6
6&#8230;...22+2
7&#8230;...26+5
8&#8230;...31+1
9&#8230;...35+3


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - what awesome info!! It really is a miracle that those little cells become a beautiful baby. That really is an incredible development chart. I'm sure I'm going to be looking back to this page frequently! Thanks for the info on the baby gaga ticker too - I wasn't sure whether to use this ticker, cause the baby looks a bit creepy, but I find it so fascinating, and thought it was a useful guide! It's good to know how much longer I have to wait before I can move onto box 3... come on 9 weeks!!

Hey Tink, the dopplar with LCD screen sounds cool - if i reach the 6 week mark, I think I'll get myself one! It's not long now before you can find out if you have a girl right??

Devi - My DH wouldn't mind it being a surprise on whether I have a boy or girl, but I'm such a control freak that i just have to know, the sooner the better! lol. I think it's admirable when a couple can wait for it to be a surprise, I have no self control! haha. I haven't had an ultrasound yet - I think I'll be having one between 5.5 - 6 weeks, it would be very interesting if there were 2 in there!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Should be able to find out baby's sex at the 20 week scan so another 8 week wait!!

I'M 12 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!! :) <3


----------



## Joli

Yeah!! Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Tink!!!! How wonderful!! I can't believe you don't find out the sex until 20 weeks! - I thought it was way sooner then that! oh the anticipation.... ! :)


----------



## Devi#1

congrats tink 12weeks!! YAY!! 

Some people find out during the NT scans too.. around 12 weeks.. but I am sure that it is not 100% sure at that stage.. 

2016 - thanks for the fab info.. 

I have this book.. your pregancy week by week.. in that it has actual size pitures of the baby, so right now my baby is about 1 1/2 -2 inches the size of a large lime.. I showed the pic to DH and I think he went into dreamland for a few mins.. tomorrow is NT scan.. I get to see PANDU again!! YAHOOO!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi#1 said:


> congrats tink 12weeks!! YAY!!
> 
> Some people find out during the NT scans too.. around 12 weeks.. but I am sure that it is not 100% sure at that stage..
> 
> 2016 - thanks for the fab info..
> 
> I have this book.. your pregancy week by week.. in that it has actual size pitures of the baby, so right now my baby is about 1 1/2 -2 inches the size of a large lime.. I showed the pic to DH and I think he went into dreamland for a few mins.. tomorrow is NT scan.. I get to see PANDU again!! YAHOOO!!

Good luck tomorrow hun!! Post pics and let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Buying a doppler TODAY!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

MommyMichele said:


> Buying a doppler TODAY!!!

Yay!!!! Let us know how you get on with it and how many bpm you get!!! How are you hunni? :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Buying a doppler TODAY!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! Let us know how you get on with it and how many bpm you get!!! How are you hunni? :)Click to expand...

eh, a little tired and stuffy yet. Nausea is pretty much gone but it wasn't that much of a bother anyway. Ultrasound is set for next Tuesday but I forgot what time lol!

Getting some baby shopping done today. Cloth diapers and our cradle.

Here's the cradle I want
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/GlidingCradle-new-lmed.jpg

It converts into a little love seat when Baumy outgrows it.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

That's lovely Mommymichele!!! :)


----------



## Joli

Happy 12 weeks devi! :)


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I tried to go on the betabase.info site that you suggested, but the site still seems to be down, do you or anyone else know of any similar sites?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - I tried to go on the betabase.info site that you suggested, but the site still seems to be down, do you or anyone else know of any similar sites?

Yeah, it's frustrating! I keep trying and it's still down.
I've looked for other sites with similar info and haven't found any. I've found a few with average levels and ranges per dpo or week, but nothing like betabase. The site is just a database for people to report their beta hCG and then they provide statistics for each dpo. Pretty interesting....


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Tinkerbell500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Buying a doppler TODAY!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! Let us know how you get on with it and how many bpm you get!!! How are you hunni? :)Click to expand...
> 
> eh, a little tired and stuffy yet. Nausea is pretty much gone but it wasn't that much of a bother anyway. Ultrasound is set for next Tuesday but I forgot what time lol!
> 
> Getting some baby shopping done today. Cloth diapers and our cradle.
> 
> Here's the cradle I want
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/GlidingCradle-new-lmed.jpg
> 
> It converts into a little love seat when Baumy outgrows it.Click to expand...

Ooh that's nice! I want one :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Aurora--I just saw you're still sick at 14 weeks. Ugh! I was hoping that this stuff goes away by like week 9 or 10.

I feel sooo sick now. I can't stand it. It's become pretty much 24 hours a day now. On Wednesday, I felt so bad that I made myself throw up and that helped for a bit. Then, yesterday was a little better for the first half of the day and it came back in full force last night.
This morning, I feel the worst yet. This is awful. It's been really hard to get anything done at work and I have several deadlines today (uh oh!).

Anyone have any suggestions for making it lessen a bit??
I have ginger tea at home--I should have brought it to work. Oh well...


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...have you tried sea bands? They work wonders for MS :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone! I'm on vacation in Florida! I'm loving the sun and the ocean! Thats where I have been! I'll be back home on the 14th. everything seems to be ok with the bump! except that witht he added humidity I feel like a tomatoe with the bloating!!! Which SUCKS! will try and update soon but computer access is slim pickings here!


----------



## Devi#1

YAY 12 weeks today!! 

Hibiscus - I didnt try the whole ginger thing myself.. but make sure your stomach doesnt get empty, thats what makes u feel quesy.. have a few nuts/ small yoghurt(will help with the constipation too) in btwn meals. 
My MS is coming and going - since beginning of last week, some days i have it some days i dont.. so i think it will come to an end soon.. YAY!!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Hibiscus...have you tried sea bands? They work wonders for MS :hugs:

Ooh, no, I haven't tried them. Thanks for the advice! I'll see if they have them at the drug store. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for making it lessen a bit??
> I have ginger tea at home--I should have brought it to work. Oh well...

Try Ginger Ale, ginger snaps, or peppermint tea. I have some nausea now and then and those have worked for me. Chemo patients stock up on the ginger snaps.


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> YAY 12 weeks today!!
> 
> Hibiscus - I didnt try the whole ginger thing myself.. but make sure your stomach doesnt get empty, thats what makes u feel quesy.. have a few nuts/ small yoghurt(will help with the constipation too) in btwn meals.
> My MS is coming and going - since beginning of last week, some days i have it some days i dont.. so i think it will come to an end soon.. YAY!!

Woohoo! Congrats on reaching 12 weeks :)

Thanks for the input. I've been eating plain yogurt for breakfast, which is my normal routine, but it has been tasting pretty disgusting. I might get some fruity-sweet stuff. Maybe that will help.

Fingers crossed that your MS ends soon!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for making it lessen a bit??
> I have ginger tea at home--I should have brought it to work. Oh well...
> 
> Try Ginger Ale, ginger snaps, or peppermint tea. I have some nausea now and then and those have worked for me. Chemo patients stock up on the ginger snaps.Click to expand...

Mmmm ginger snaps. I'll have to get some...and then I'll probably eat so many that I make myself even sicker haha


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Devi! Whoop whoop! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Got my doppler today! Will play around with it later and see what happens!


----------



## LittleAurora

comgrats to all the 12 week girls!!


----------



## Joli

Hi ClaireNicole - glad to hear that you're having an awesome time in Florida! When are you back?

Michele - how are you finding the dopplar? Did you manage to hear your babe's heartbeat? 

Hibiscus - how are you feeling? I'm so sorry you're feeling so ill - how are you coping with work (if you have to work?)


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hi ClaireNicole - glad to hear that you're having an awesome time in Florida! When are you back?
> 
> Michele - how are you finding the dopplar? Did you manage to hear your babe's heartbeat?
> 
> Hibiscus - how are you feeling? I'm so sorry you're feeling so ill - how are you coping with work (if you have to work?)

Congrats on reaching 5 weeks! Woohoo!

I'm feeling the same, which is pretty much 24 hour nausea. Not so much fun. On one hand, it's reassuring, but at this stage I'd rather not have it. It has made my productivity level at work a bit less than normal, but I've noticed if I can distract myself from thinking about feeling yucky, I can get through work much better.

How are you feeling now? Any nausea? I think it hit me at about 5w3d, just in waves, but got more constant at 6w0d.


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I have been getting waves for about 15 mins every morning, but I'm generally ok by the time I get out of the shower. I guess I had a wave or two of nausea during the day today, but they're very mild and not enough to cause any real discomfort. We'll see what I'm like in 3 days time! I hope all the ginger and sickness bands the girls were suggesting are effective for you. That's good that you're able to distract yourself at work, I've heard of some girls who are so sick, they are totally unable to work, which of course makes it difficult if you're trying to keep it from them!

Out of curiosity, for those of you who are working, when are you going to tell your boss? I was thinking of not telling mine until I'm showing, as I think it's going to have a negative impact on my career...they're not so keen on me having a baby, and have said this to me in the past... I know it's not their business, and there's nothing they can do about it, but I'm hoping I won't have to tell them for a while...


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - I have been getting waves for about 15 mins every morning, but I'm generally ok by the time I get out of the shower. I guess I had a wave or two of nausea during the day today, but they're very mild and not enough to cause any real discomfort. We'll see what I'm like in 3 days time! I hope all the ginger and sickness bands the girls were suggesting are effective for you. That's good that you're able to distract yourself at work, I've heard of some girls who are so sick, they are totally unable to work, which of course makes it difficult if you're trying to keep it from them!
> 
> Out of curiosity, for those of you who are working, when are you going to tell your boss? I was thinking of not telling mine until I'm showing, as I think it's going to have a negative impact on my career...they're not so keen on me having a baby, and have said this to me in the past... I know it's not their business, and there's nothing they can do about it, but I'm hoping I won't have to tell them for a while...

I can't believe they would openly say to you that they wouldn't be happy about you having a baby! I guess that means there aren't any discrimination laws there!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 5 weeks Joli!!!! :) As for work, I was lucky before in that the organisation I worked for were family orientated. However, when I was pregnant with Finlay (my first), it jeopardised my chances of getting a much needed promotion (I was already doing the job but actng into the role so not getting paid for it). I was very disgruntled and lost faith in my career at this point. I'm currently on career break for 5 years to raise my brood but have no intention of going back there. I want to re-train when my kids are school age to become a midwife!!!!!! I was an admin manager before. What I am trying to say in a higgledipiggledy way is my view of life changed after having my baby..... My career no longer seemed so important..... All I cared about was my family. I hope you won't be mistreated in any way by your employers for being pregnant Joli..... It's discrimination in essence and against the law! Keep focussed on your little beanie x :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Eeeks Joli!!! My company is being yucky about it too! But I hope its not going to ruin anything! Luckily I don't care about my job at all and don't plan to return after the baby!! I'm sorry your feeling persecuted!! You shouldn't have to at all! 

Waiting to see how the doppler goes michele!!!!

So far I have almost gotten a tattoo... untill someone reminded me it was bad for the baby, and I was going to jump in the ocean today and my grandmas friend who is a nurse told me not to because its so cold and it could cause my uterus to contract... so my beaner is grounded lol. For taking my vacation fun down a notch :) But they are sacrafices I make happily!

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Michele - how are you finding the dopplar? Did you manage to hear your babe's heartbeat?

Nope! All I heard was my gassy self! :haha: I tried for 3 hours lol oh well!


----------



## Devi#1

HI girls! just a quick one.. 

went to the nt scan friday.. was great.. measurement was 1mm - they did a blood test (results after a week or so) baby had hiccups and was playing around & it was FUN!!!!

wil write more soon


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi I want to give you warning about that blood test! A lot of girls have gotten a bad result, my sister included twice! Turns out nothing was wrong with either baby. My Dr says they don't even bother with that test, they can get better results with the ultrasound. That test has a very high fail rate.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Thanks for sharing your work experiences. I'm a lawyer, and have been climbing up the career ladder pretty quickly for my age, and I know they have big plans for me, but it was really hard after I got married, my boss must have said to me (including in front of clients) at least 5 times in the last year that he hopes I'm not going to get pregnant soon, and that I should focus on getting higher into my career before I had kids. I have never known what to say, so I just nod and agree. He is from Australia, and is other then that, a really lovely, easy-going guy. I think he's worried that I'll have a baby then I'll leave work. There are discrimination laws here, but I guess he's a typical Aussie and just seems to speak his mind. We get 3 months off work fully paid, and that's it, so I think it's going to be pretty tough. I would loooovvvee to put work on hold for at least a year, but I earn more than DH, and Hong Kong is now the most expensive place in the world to live, so I have to keep working. <sigh> ! I guess the only good thing is that I only live a 10min commute from work, so I'll be able to spend every lunchtime at home once I start back at work. Here I am rambling! Sorry! Anyways, bottom line is that I'm not going to say a word until they start going on about how fat I'm becoming (I'm sure they will guess, cause I'm usually pretty sporty!). 

Tink, how exciting that you want to train to be a midwife! What a rewarding career :) 

Michele, I hope you get to hear your babe's little heartbeat soon! Let us know how it goes!!

ClaireNicole - def DO NOT get a tattoo whilst pregnant! DH and I got small Tahitian tattoos whilst on our honeymoon in Tahiti, but that was a year ago now. It takes up a lot of zinc and iron in your body to heal, and that should all be going to your beanie. 

Devi - apologies for my ignorance, but what is the 1mm measurement for your NT?


----------



## MommyMichele

I go on Tuesday for my first ultrasound, so I know we'll hear it then!


----------



## 2016

That's great Michelle...happy 9 weeks too! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 9 weeks Michele!!!!! Gosh that's gone fast! Don't worry about the Doppler...... I was trying from 9 weeks and only finally found it at almost 12 weeks. Even now the little monkey likes to hide away from me! ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

my ms is going!! yay!! and little lego is moving around its magicial!!


----------



## Joli

Happy 9 weeks Michele!!! Aurora, I'm glad MS is finally going away - you must be relieved!


----------



## Devi#1

Happy nine weeks michele!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - they assesses the amount of fluid behind the neck of the baby. I think around 3mm is high risk..


----------



## 2016

Devi...didnt you have a scan recently? Any pics?


----------



## MommyMichele

Aw ty ladies!

Anyone having a hard time getting to sleep?


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it going? I ate too much dinner now im sick! lol...my tummy hurts :(


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - they assesses the amount of fluid behind the neck of the baby. I think around 3mm is high risk.. It is a test for down syndrome.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Michele...... I don't have trouble getting off to sleep but do wake once a night for a wee and then have loads of weird dreams and am awake early like 5/6 am. Dreamt my teeth were falling out last night!!! Lol

LittleAurora...... Can you actually feel baby moving around now? I think I'm usually around the 17/18 week mark before I can feel movements.

Joli.... seems so in advance but have you considered childcare options when returning to work? Look forward to hearing about your hcg results! Good luck hun! ;)

Yesterday I went for a lovely ride on my horse Parsley and today took the family on a 4 mile walk which I haven't been on since childhood which was lovely. It was blue skies and sunny but cold today..... Perfect walking weather! Both younger boys fell asleep in the double buggy! I am eager for Wednesday to come this week as I have my NT scan at 3 pm...... Whoop whoop!!! :) I've got a little bump now too!


----------



## MommyMichele

I challenge you all to the cabbage test!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lts-included-fun-gender-test.html#post4645136


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Devi - thanks for the info on the fluid, I had no idea that's how they tested for downs syndrome - I'm so glad that everything is looking good for you!

Tink - That's wonderful that you were able to go horseriding and walking - what great exercise too! I'm missing doing workouts, I was told not to do anything for the first 12 weeks, so I feel myself slowly becoming a blob! haha. Luckily, my parents are here with me, and we've had a helper who has been with us since I was born, so I will have lots of support around me by the time I have to get back to work. If I was still working at my law firm in England, they would have given us 6 months off fully paid, and other 6 months off half paid! In Hong Kong, the statutory period for maternity leave is only 10 weeks, and you have to take 2 of those weeks before the baby is due, which means you only get 8 weeks with your baby. Terrible isn't it!?? Oh well, I guess we'll do the best that we can! PS - how lovely that you have a bump now :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Your boss could surprise you and be supportive. He may just be nervous at the prospect of covering your workload during your maternity leave? Some people think and act so differently. I'm sure things will work out alright in the end. I'll keep my fingers x for you! ;)

Happy 7 week Hibiscus!! Yay! ;)


----------



## Joli

You're really sweet Tink, thanks :) I hope you're right!! You must be so excited about your scan on Wed, I'm sure everything is going to go perfectly! I'm glad your MS has pretty much stopped - when did you first start having it, was it around the 6 week mark?


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - I got my MS exactly on 6 week mark.. so textbook.

Aurora - glad u can feel the baby.. During the Nt scan the doctor told me that my placenta was on the back wall of the uterus, so I should be able to feel the baby very soon .. what does it feel like? I sometimes feel little tickles .. is this it????

I was actually quite impressed with the Ultrasound . It was in a fancy room with big screen LCD tv's all around. they even told me that I ovulated from my left side to make the baby.. How cool!! lol.. 

Oh and TINK - for before the Nt scan I asked the receptionist where the loo was as I needed to go pretty bad, she told me to hold it.. and then the doc said good that I have a full bladder, they can see the baby better apparently .


----------



## MommyMichele

Dr appointment/ultrasound today!


----------



## LittleAurora

ya it started of as wee tickles and i thought maybe it was wind lol...sometimes like a butterfly inside you or a little goldfish swishing its tail against you. then it gradually gets more and more defined.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

LittleAurora said:


> ya it started of as wee tickles and i thought maybe it was wind lol...sometimes like a butterfly inside you or a little goldfish swishing its tail against you. then it gradually gets more and more defined.

Wow!!!! That's super early hun! Congrats! Can't wait to feel mine! ;)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... MS kicked in for me around the 6 week mark but only mildly. It got to worst by weeks 9/10.

Devi.... Whoop whoop on scan!!!! Where's piccies hunni? :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Meet Baby Baumy!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/0309102.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/030910.jpg


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Meet Baby Baumy!
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/0309102.jpg
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/030910.jpg

Awww yay!! That's so exciting. Congrats. Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

Awwww what a perfect mini-a-tuuure buba! Can I ask where you got the name "baby baumy" it sounds cute :thumbup:

Devi....I know it's early days for me but please can you add me to the first page - due date 14th November :happydance: Can't frikkin believe I am saying that!!!!! :wohoo:
Now just to wait it out until I see if my bean is in the right place. :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Michele.... Great pics of baby Baumy! Congrats hun! :)

2016.... Welcome to the graduate thread hun! Hope beanie has nestled deep into your uterus and is making him/herself very comfy for the longhaul! ;) lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Baum is part of our last name.

BTW I don't have a due date anymore. I have a goal date of September 5th. I will not make it to my due date and my Dr says its safer for me to deliver earlier. I'm praying for no NICU time, I've done that before, I really don't want to do that again!


----------



## Joli

Michele - what fab pics!! Thanks for sharing!

2016 - we're super excited to have you on this thread!! So if you're due 14th Nov, you're only 8 days after me (Nov 6th)!! :)

Tink - looking forward to seeing your scan pics tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Aahhhhhhh! So excited and nervous!!! Scan in 2 hours! Yay!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Joli

Good luck Tink!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Just a quicky to say the scan went really well and will update with piccies later! :)


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Just a quicky to say the scan went really well and will update with piccies later! :)

That's lovely Tink! Can't wait to see the piccies!


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - Yes I shall definatly add you to front page..yippi! Good to see on the other thread that your blood test results are positive .. I hope the bleeding stops soon.. FX

MM - thats the cutest lil baba pics.. congrats!!

Tink - cant wait to see your pics

I am going to add mine too. .dont worry.


----------



## 2016

Devi...I would wait a bit before adding me. My gut says beanie doesn't want to stick around :nope:


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh cant wait to see pics!


----------



## hibiscus07

I'd like to run something by y'all. For the last day or so, I've been having an occasional light shooting pain just to the right of my belly button, maybe a little lower. It almost seems like a small zapping feeling. It doesn't feel like a muscle pulling.
Anyone else have this? Maybe it's just from the uterus growing and pulling on everything in the "region"? What do you think?


----------



## Devi#1

hibiscus07 said:


> I'd like to run something by y'all. For the last day or so, I've been having an occasional light shooting pain just to the right of my belly button, maybe a little lower. It almost seems like a small zapping feeling. It doesn't feel like a muscle pulling.
> Anyone else have this? Maybe it's just from the uterus growing and pulling on everything in the "region"? What do you think?

I had some random pains too when I was that far along .. apparently it is growing pains.. your uterus is growing hunny.. congrats!! lol..:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi all!

Right then...... Scan went well and I am officially 13 weeks pregnant and due on 15 September now! Whoop whoop! Little monkey would not get into a very good position for the NT part of the scan so had to go for a walk about and come back again! It was better then and the NT measurement was 1.3mm so low risk I believe.

Anyway.... Here are a couple of piccies - am so relieved all is well! Will also add a "bump" shot - I look about 6 months gone already! lol :happydance::baby:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









002.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbell500

And bump piccy! lol :)
 



Attached Files:







004.JPG
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi Devi, could you add me to the list pls, now I've hit 5 weeks I've decided to venture over here. My due date is 10/11/2010, thanks.

Tink, the scan pics are great, so nice to see little beanie. Ps cracking bump!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Right then...... Scan went well and I am officially 13 weeks pregnant and due on 15 September now! Whoop whoop! Little monkey would not get into a very good position for the NT part of the scan so had to go for a walk about and come back again! It was better then and the NT measurement was 1.3mm so low risk I believe.
> 
> Anyway.... Here are a couple of piccies - am so relieved all is well! Will also add a "bump" shot - I look about 6 months gone already! lol :happydance::baby:

Yay! Congrats! That must be so exciting to see!


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, Devi, I just noticed my due date hasn't been entered yet. As it stands now, I'm due October 25. I'm having an U/S Friday so I guess it might change...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Welcome Ladybird! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Welcome Ladybird! :)

thanks hun, saw yr post bout scan pics on the other thread so thought I'd come on over n have a look. Bout time I joined here.
Your pics are cute! X


----------



## Devi#1

Ladybird - welcome hun!! you are on front page

hibuscus - I added your date. ;)

How are you all feeling?

2016 ,Ladybird, Hibuscus - how did you girls tell your OH that you were pregnant?? fill us in! ;)


----------



## Joli

Tink - what beautiful pics! And I love your little bump too, how lovely!!

Devi - how are you doing? I'm looking forward to seeing your pics too! BTW, my preliminary date for the front page is 6 Nov :)

Hibiscus - how's the MS coming along? I feel a very slight steady sense of nausea today, sort of like I've been in a car for long ride, and have just gotten out and feeling a little queezy, but not enough to be upsetting...!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Tink - what beautiful pics! And I love your little bump too, how lovely!!
> 
> Devi - how are you doing? I'm looking forward to seeing your pics too! BTW, my preliminary date for the front page is 6 Nov :)
> 
> Hibiscus - how's the MS coming along? I feel a very slight steady sense of nausea today, sort of like I've been in a car for long ride, and have just gotten out and feeling a little queezy, but not enough to be upsetting...!

That's how mine started, just mild. When it's worse, it feels more like seasickness that I can't escape. Today it has come in waves. I've been really busy with a proposal for work so it's been somewhat distracting, but in any down moments, I've been feeling it. Tonight, it comes and goes.

No other issues still? Headache, huge sore boobs, etc? :wacko:


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus, my boobs are bigger, and feel swollen! They are sore as well! Lots of weeing and finding it hard to do my number 2's (sorry, tmi!). I hope yours eases up soon, it must be a total distraction, especially when you're trying to get work done! Have you managed a way to help with the sickness?


----------



## Joli

I met with my gyno today for a check up. My 6 week scan was scheduled for Mon with FS, but gyno was checking my ovaries and she took a peak at my little bean! I thought I was 5w5d today, but it already has a heartbeat (103bpm) and she said based on its size, she is moving me up to 6w1d today, and my new due date is 3 Nov! I know it only looks like a blob on the ultrasound, but I'm so excited, so I've attached a pic - only a mama could love a little blob like that! :rofl: It's a bad pic cause I took it with my phone, but you get the idea!
 



Attached Files:







6w1d.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Joli! How cute?! Wonderful news on your beanie! So pleased for you hun x :)


----------



## Joli

Thanks Tink! I can't wait until it somewhat resembles a human being! :rofl: But am very happy in the meantime! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

morning ladies


----------



## Ladybird28

Devi#1 said:


> Ladybird - welcome hun!! you are on front page
> 
> hibuscus - I added your date. ;)
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> 2016 ,Ladybird, Hibuscus - how did you girls tell your OH that you were pregnant?? fill us in! ;)

thanks Devi! When I got my bfp I waited until I got a positive on a digi and then took a picture and sent it to his phone with a message saying "hello daddy!"

I haven't had many symptoms yet, just feel exhausted all the time. Bbs just starting to get a little sore and last couple of days had very slight nausea on and off. Just hoping I don't get ms too bad as I didnt get it with my other 2, just sort of went off things like coffee. Mind you, if I do get diff symptoms this time I'm hoping that it could mean it's a girl as I have 2 boys xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Ps Joli your scan pic is great, fab news bout moving you forward and you seeing the heartbeat. Least now you know there's only 1 in there!! X


----------



## 2016

Sorry to be a downer girls but Devi can you take me off the list please, my bean is not going to make it :cry:


----------



## Joli

Thanks Ladybird! That's so sweet how you told your DH. I went and bought mine a pair of cute little baby shoes (cause we always talk about having little feet one day), and I gift wrapped them and came home and said I had a present for him. He opened it up, and I didn't even say a word, he looked at the cute baby shoes, and tears welled up in his eyes. How about the rest of you ladies? x


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus, my boobs are bigger, and feel swollen! They are sore as well! Lots of weeing and finding it hard to do my number 2's (sorry, tmi!). I hope yours eases up soon, it must be a total distraction, especially when you're trying to get work done! Have you managed a way to help with the sickness?

So far, the ginger tea seems to help a bit. Also, I've noticed that when I take Tylenol PM to go to sleep, which is just tylenol plus benadryl, it actually takes away the nausea. Maybe it's the antihistamine that does it. I think that's what you take for sea sickness. Who knows? Unfortunately, I can't take it during the day or else I'd be asleep all day!

Yay for the sore boobs! Not pleasant, I know, but can be reassuring hehe


----------



## Joli

Thanks Hibiscus - I'll remember that if my MS gets worse!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Sorry to hear your news. :( thinking of you Hun xx *hugs*


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> I met with my gyno today for a check up. My 6 week scan was scheduled for Mon with FS, but gyno was checking my ovaries and she took a peak at my little bean! I thought I was 5w5d today, but it already has a heartbeat (103bpm) and she said based on its size, she is moving me up to 6w1d today, and my new due date is 3 Nov! I know it only looks like a blob on the ultrasound, but I'm so excited, so I've attached a pic - only a mama could love a little blob like that! :rofl: It's a bad pic cause I took it with my phone, but you get the idea!

ahhh too cute, love the little blob!! :thumbup:

thanks for sharing, great news hon

2016- I just saw your post, really sorry hon, we are all here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Thanks Britt :) haha - I told DH that I'm calling my bean 'little blob' and he said 'no way, it's called 'dumpling'! lol I told him maybe it will look more like a dumpling next week, but for today, it honestly looks like a cute little blob! :rofl:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - so sorry.. still praying for ya.


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - lil tip for the number 2 problem - eat yoghurt & bananas - they help with digestion and will make you more .. lets say regular .. lol 
Great news about the scan .. BLOB is sooo cute!!

ladybird - sweet story - I tested on 15DPO and my Dh was getting ready for work.. when I saw the 2 lines on the test I started crying in the bathroom & then ran to DH still crying .. he was like what happened?? ??? !! why are you crying ??!?!? I handed the test to him.. he didn't understand what the two lines meant & thought I was crying because it was negative. lol.. then I said I'm pregnant! he was sooo happy and said "GOOD JOB!! " lol.. hahaha.. hugs and kisses all around.. 
I had thought that if I got pregnant that cycle I would wait to tell DH because on the 15 Jan was his 30th Birthday (would have made one hell of a present) I got my BFP on 11th .. I couldn't control myself ..


----------



## LittleAurora

2016 whats happened? m so sorry


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora said:


> 2016 whats happened? m so sorry

Thanks hun :hugs:
Thought I was home and dry having passed :af: time but started spotting and have ended up losing my bean :cry:
These things happen and I will feel much better once it is all over and I can get back to TTC again. It probably sounds heartless to say that but I have cried enough tears over the last 2 days so it's time to pick up and keep going.
Having my repeat betas done tomorrow (first one was 34 at 17dpo which is pretty low already) and I expect to see a drop on tomorrows test.

Thankfully all you lovely Aphrodites on both threads have been keeping me sane with loads of love and showing your scan pics and poas antics. :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lots of love 2016! Thinking of you...... I had a mc the first time I conceived and I lost my bean at 12 weeks. You will feel better but for now I know it's tough for you.... Take care hun


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I hope you're sleeping right now and getting some well-needed R&R. It's not heartless in the slightest to have the strength to pick it back up and ttc again - you are being so brave and inspiring to so many girls who might be out there reading our threads x

Devi - thanks for the no.2 tips! I had some yoghurt this morning, so I'm on the hunt now for a banana! lol Your story on how your told DH is so sweet - typical man to say "good job"! lol - I'm sure he is just over the moon!


----------



## LittleAurora

big hugs hon! great attitude!! we willsee you back here before your seat gets cold!


----------



## LittleAurora

my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg


----------



## Joli

Aurora - what a beautiful bump!!! Aww, you've made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside! Thanks so much for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bump pics LittleAurora x :)


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!! im worried about the size! its huge already! lol


----------



## nicole3108

aurora: your bump is wonderful, nothing more beautiful than a baby bump!

michele: meant to write earlier but I'm forgetful lovely scan pics! great to see your little one! Do you have much of a bump yet?

devi: hurry and post yours! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg

That's such a great bump! I want one!


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, I had my ultrasound today. Everything went really well--yay!!

Heartrate was 149 BPM. CRL was 0.99 cm, which they said dates to 7w1d, but it can be +/- a few days. I'll just leave it at 7w4d (I can't go backwards!).

Pics are below! Woohoo
 



Attached Files:







US 7w4d.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Joli

yeah!!! I'm so pleased things are going so well Hibiscus, what precious photos!


----------



## Devi#1

lovely bump - aurora.. I am trying to get my pics on the comp to upload having a hard time..

Last night the most embarrassing thing happened.. Dh & I were out on our 2nd Anniversary dinner to a Japanese restaurant.. Now, I can wear my pants, but for the past 3 weeks or so i have to do the rubber-band trick as the buttons wont close.. & for the last 2 weeks the zipper wont go up all the way either. I wear long tops so it hides. Now at the restaurant, the rubber-band decides to snap!! and my zip feels like it has the need to come un-done. ITS A SIGN!! I need to go shopping today.. lol.


----------



## Joli

Devi, that's so funny but it's totally awesome as well! - can't wait until we get a photo of the little bump!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

H


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hibiscus.... Lovely scan piccies Hun! Congrats! :)

Devi..... Hun, you defo need to go get some maternity pants!!! Lol :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Hibiscus your scan pics are great, it's so great that everything is going well.

Devi the trouser story is so funny like tink says, time to go shopping girl!!

Little aurora your bump is lovely, the pics are fab.

Just wondered girls, when did you start noticing that your clothes were tight and you struggled to fasten them. It's just that I'm really struggling to fasten a couple of pairs of jeans already, they cripple me when I sit down. I'm just curious cause Im only 5 + 2 and didn't think my clothes would be like this yet!!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird, I'm not having trouble buttoning my jeans up yet, but I definitely feel bloated and my bb's are bigger! My mom said she didn't show until 5 months, but I know that I'm going to be popping out so much sooner based on how bloated I already feel!


----------



## MommyMichele

Ladybird28 said:


> Hibiscus your scan pics are great, it's so great that everything is going well.
> 
> Devi the trouser story is so funny like tink says, time to go shopping girl!!
> 
> Little aurora your bump is lovely, the pics are fab.
> 
> Just wondered girls, when did you start noticing that your clothes were tight and you struggled to fasten them. It's just that I'm really struggling to fasten a couple of pairs of jeans already, they cripple me when I sit down. I'm just curious cause Im only 5 + 2 and didn't think my clothes would be like this yet!!!

Hun, I haven't been able to wear my jeans not rigged with a hair tie since 5 weeks! Can't even do that now. I have to go shopping and I HATE shopping!

Belly shots!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/95wks2.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/95wks.jpg


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks guys, cracking pics michele that's a good 9 wk bump!
Looks like a may have to go shopping, could be bloating but even if it is I think I need to get something comfier to wear. Suppose I will show earlier though with it being my third.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Michele.... Lovely neat bump! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Those pants I have on are too tight! AND I have the waist band rolled down! CRAP! I never had a bump this early!

I miss my jeans!


----------



## 2016

The more bubbas you have the earlier it will come :rofl:
I must say that you have a wonderful figure after 5 children :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 said:


> I must say that you have a wonderful figure after 5 children :thumbup:

I know MM - thats a fantastic belly after 5 babies!!! Wats your secret??:winkwink:


I went shopping yesterday!! bought a pair of cargo pants that convert into capris, a pair of shorts, & JEANS!! all have the secret fit belly .. the damn things are so comfortable I dont know why we dont wear them even when we are not pregnant?!

Oh by the way.. Gap has this promotion going on this weekend, If you bring your old denim you get 30% off the denim you buy in store.


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, if I knew that secret, I'd be one rich bitch! lol

Photobucket deleted my other pic!!! WTF!! I fired them off an email about it since I did NOT violate any of their rules.


----------



## MommyMichele

omg, I'm 10 weeks today! One minute, I'm so used to this, I'm happy, the next I'm still in total disbelief!

Morning ladies!


----------



## LittleAurora

I know that feeling!! It seems like only last week i got my BFP. Its hard to beleive that xmas eve was 15 whole weeks ago! lol I dont know where the time has gone!!! soon ill be half way thru!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm back from vacation!!! I'm so glad I'm home! Hope everyone is doing well! I gained 4 lbs in my vacation!!!! Crazy I think. My family is NUTS! Thats what I've decided!!!!! but it was fun! Did I mention its good to be back home?!?!


----------



## Joli

Happy 10 weeks Michele!!! How are things going with the dopplar? Lovely bump :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Yay happy 10 weeks michele! how is everyone? Ive finally been shopping and bought some jeans that actually fit me today so thats a bit of a relief. Dont have to worry bout someone noticing my button wasnt fastened :blush:

We have decided that we arent going to tell anyone bout beanie until Ive had my 12 week scan and tests so that we know every thing is ok but its proving a bit difficult. My friend asked me to do a charity moonlight walk with her which is 13.5 miles, before I got my bfp. The walk is in June and now Im preggo I really dont think Im gonna be up to doing it. Trouble is ive gotta give her a def answer soon so im gonna have to make up an excuse which I really dont like to do. Plus my youngest son is a bit rough sometimes and yesterday he jumped on me while I was in bed and landed full on my stomach which hurt. Cant wait till I can explain to him why its not a good idea to do that!!
Roll on 12 weeks.


----------



## ClaireNicole

that stinks ladybird!!! You hate to lie to your friends! I know how that is. DH wanted to wait to tell everyone but my mouth is HUGE so I just couldn't. I wanted to share all of this with my parents and friends. So were just hoping that everything works out! So far so good! That 12 week mark is coming up soon! And any excuse to go shopping right?!?!?

Michele I'm very interested to hear how the dopplers going too!!! Mine is hard to hear anything lol. I'm going to fiddle more with it today so if I hear anything I'll update everyone.


----------



## GossipGirly

Can I officially join u girls :) dd 13/11 iv plucked up the courage to move over xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Welcome GossipGirly!!!! :)

Happy 10 weeks Michele!!! My goodness that's gone fast hasn't it?! You feeling less tired yet? :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Yay GossipGirly! Excited to see you here!

...and congrats on reaching 10 weeks, MommyMichele!!

:bunny:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, i have accidently told most people and its so early on I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> thanks, i have accidently told most people and its so early on I hope everything is ok xx

I did that, too, with the first 2 pregnancies and felt stupid afterward, wishing I hadn't told anyone. This time I swore I would keep it quiet until 14 weeks, but it's been impossible!! I haven't told _quite_ as many people this time, but I definitely haven't been as quiet about it as I hoped to be.

Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## GossipGirly

i just cant keep my mouth shut x


----------



## Devi#1

Welcome GG!! I'll put u up on page1 

I am 2nd tri today!! YAY.. 13 weeks 3 days!! whoohoo!! lol.. Last night went to a dinner party at someone's home. Among the total 4 women there, 2 were pregnant excl me. We havn't told that group of friends yet. They were getting ROYAL treatment by the hosts .. LOL in my head I was like "I AM PREGNANT TOOO YOU KNOW" .. too bad i missed out on the royal treatment.. 

Oh and I got what is supposed to be a Yeast Infection (apparently very common in pregnancy) I suffered on Friday (thinking must be something that will go away by itself, since i have never had a YI before) called the doc on Saturday, told me to get monistat-3 -- OMG when I applied it.. it was the worst pain I have felt in my life.. my vajayjay was on FIREEE! I was crying that's how bad it was.. But I decided to be a trooper and deal with it. YI gone today. YAY!!


----------



## Joli

Happy 2nd Tri Devi!! You must feel like such a weight has been lifted off your shoulders! 

Ladybird - we've decided not to tell people either, well, our parents know and we have told 2 couples here who we are close with, but that's it... we're not going to tell anyone else until we've passed the 12 week mark, and I'm certainly not going to tell work until I'm full on showing! lol

ClaireN - welcome back! Hope you had a lovely holiday :)


----------



## MommyMichele

No I'm still pretty tired. I think it's because I'm not eating enough calories through the day, so I'm going to try harder today.

I did manage did hear the baby with the doppler for a split second and then it ran away from me! I think I heard it kicking the doppler and I may have felt movement in the past few days! I know as soon as I feel a solid kick, I won't be in disbelief anymore!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls well im pretty worried as I just took a digi and it said 3+ weeks but it also said not pregnant with a * underneath and the timer is still there ......im gonna ring cb in a bit when it opens


----------



## Joli

Michele - are you choosing not to eat too much, or are you feeling nauseas? I have already put on 3 pounds! According to my book, you're supposed to put on 2-4 pounds during the first 12 weeks, but I'm practicaly there already!

GossipG - I wouldn't worry, it sounds like your digi has had an error - if you can afford it, I would do another test...since you're already past 5 weeks, you don't need to use first morning urine, you can test any time of day!


----------



## GossipGirly

I had really orange wee this morning I wonder if that broke it, it doesnt say anything about this on the test errors on the instructions...im gonna ring cb x


----------



## 2016

GG.....definitely sound faulty! It does say that using it over a certain stage can give "unpredictable results". I know you are still within their advertised limits but maybe your hCG is so nice and high it melted the test :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

lol but it said 2-3 on sat... maybe its the prgesterone cream peeing out of me xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Michele - are you choosing not to eat too much, or are you feeling nauseas? I have already put on 3 pounds! According to my book, you're supposed to put on 2-4 pounds during the first 12 weeks, but I'm practicaly there already!
> 
> GossipG - I wouldn't worry, it sounds like your digi has had an error - if you can afford it, I would do another test...since you're already past 5 weeks, you don't need to use first morning urine, you can test any time of day!

lol Just too lazy to get up and feed myself! Gotta stop that. I've already put on the recommended weight for the first tri hun lol!

Gossip, get another test hun.

I got up and made myself have an Ensure and a bagel with butter. What the whole deal is, is I have to change my mind set. I was on a super strict healthy diet because all the women in my family are obese and I refuse to end up like them. Now, I'm trying to still eat healthy but increase my calories. I'm not a carb person so trying to fit 9-11 servings of carbs a day into my diet is not easy for me. 1 piece of bread is a serving, so my bagel this morning counts as 2 servings. Not sure how I'm going to get the rest in today.


----------



## Joli

Bananas, carrots and corn are pretty high in carbs, but are all very good for your babe, so it might be a nice alternative to bread/rice/potatos if you're not into them...?


----------



## GossipGirly

eee i just booked an early scan :) my drs dont do bloods so I couldnt wait till 12w not knowing so I hope everything is ok, we lose the £30 deposit if anything does but i dont care I wanted something to focus on :) 27th March at 4pm will be 7w exactly then x


----------



## Joli

yeah! - GG you'll be able to see the heartbeat by then, it's amazing!! x


----------



## GossipGirly

:D xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Bananas, carrots and corn are pretty high in carbs, but are all very good for your babe, so it might be a nice alternative to bread/rice/potatos if you're not into them...?

I love potatoes, I've got to eat more of them now, which is fine. Rice, I cannot get enough rice, I love rice!

Cannot eat bananas right now, I am not a fruit person, but maybe I can manage a banana smoothie? I like smoothies.

Love me some carrots!!!! Carrots and peanut butter, YUMMY!

I think I need to sit down today and write myself new guidelines for healthy eating.


----------



## Joli

yum - sounds like you should be able to get enough carb servings :) Tonight I'm going to cook terriyaki salmon on brown rice, with roasted medditeranean veg and red pesto! I have been having smoothies every morning...I wonder if that's the reason I've been putting on weight! I'm normally a really sporty active person, but I've done zero exercise in nearly 2 months now - but FS just gave me the green light today to start exercising again, so I think I'm going to take up some swimming to try to keep the bad weight off!


----------



## GossipGirly

im going to swim to keep fit, might tone my arms for my wedding day lol x


----------



## MommyMichele

Ah ha!! https://www.buzzle.com/articles/complex-carbohydrates-list.html

I'm good now!

I do need to get off my butt more but it's not nice out yet. Going to have to break out my yoga DVD's again!

I need to go shopping today. I has no pants! LOL or any bras! I think I'm in trouble!


----------



## Joli

I had a 6w4d scan today! Everything is looking good, my beanie is in the right place, its heartbeat is around 150bpm. The FS said that there's still a 20% chance of MC, but so far things look good. Attached is a pic of the scan! Apparently the waiting list for the good hospitals here are really long, so our doc has already signed us up! I just hope everything goes along well! 

Michele - I was inspired by your post and bought a prenatal yoga dvd just now!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 6w4d.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ClaireNicole

I know how ya'll feel! With the vacation I feel like a big cow! How do you do anything when your driving 28 hours but grab fast food and eat it on the road IE: on your butt!!! So I'm going to try and watch what I eat from now on... and not just watch it enter my mouth lol. I'm breaking out the wii fit!!! there is nothing on the wii fit that is too hard on my body that will hurt the baby so yay!!! Its about time anyway... weve been using excuses about not taking it out since we moved lol. 

In other news my MS seems to be getting worse... only its more like DHS. Everytime he comes near me it makes me sick... the smell of his skin makes me sick... kissing makes me sick... last night I was cuddling him in bed and I had to get up and RUN to the bathroom to get sick! So now he has to cuddle me so I can't smell him. I don't even know why but sex sounds about as interesting to me as roadkill!!!! Hes so cofused and I'm like well.... its not my fault the baby doesn't want you poking him! But it does stink!!!

Welcome Gossipgirly!!!! And congrats on your BFP!! My first dr. appt is on the 23rd! I almost can't wait!!!! 

Good luck with the carbs girls! I'm a carbatarian.... so I need to lay off them probably lmao mmmmm bread and rice and potatoes... I could live off that stuff!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh Joli!!!!! What a beautiful little beaner!!!!!! Congrats hun! Let us know what you think about prenatal yoga!


----------



## 2016

What a cute beanie Joli. Nice of your FS to give you silly stats. Your bubba is going to be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Thanks Claire and 2016! I really hope everything will turn out ok :flower:

Claire, sorry your MS is so bad! You poor thing! Mine is hardly there, it seems to come every 2 days, and it's mild and is just there, more annoying than anything else! I hope there's something that you can do or take to make you feel better!


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol Joli! Its the husband I feel bad for! How would you feel if ever tim eyour hunny got close to you he had to go barf LMAO


----------



## Joli

awww, maybe it's his shampoo or aftershave or something?


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, try 50 mgs of B6 hun, works wonders. I've banned DH from the cologne I normally love, so I understand.

Joli, cute bub hun! You'll love yoga!


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
ClaireNicole--congrats on reaching 8 weeks! Same as me! Quite the milestone. phew.
Joli--you're so lucky that your MS is still only mild and occasional, Maybe you won't have a problem with it! Fingers crossed for you :)
GossipGirly--I wouldn't worry about the test! I'm sure the level varies with each time you pee.

As for me, my OB NP just called and said that the ultrasound results just came across her desk. She said everything looks "gorgeous" (yay!) except that I have a tiny, 1 cm peri-gestational bleed, which is basically just a bruise where the placenta attaches. She just didn't want me to freak out if I have any bleeding. That's good to know, just in case. No bleeding yet and it's possible I won't have any. She said it should resolve on its own. I told her about the brown-tinged CM at 4-5.5 weeks and she said it could easily have been from that. One more thing to worry about, I guess, although I'll try not to! I'm going to go look this up online, which might be a terrible idea.

Has anyone else ever had one of these tiny bleeds??


----------



## Joli

Thanks Michele :)

Hibiscus - Happy 8 weeks!!!! :flower: sometimes I do wish the MS would get worse so that i would know my hcg was on the rise, but I guess I'm having scans frequently enough to keep me updated! I'm supposed to go back for another scan around 8/9 weeks. I'm sorry, I've never heard about the type of bruising you're referring to, but that's amazing that they can pick that up from the ultrasound! Have you and DH decided whether you're going to ask what gender your beanie is? 

For those of you with kitty cats, our vet told us that I should get tested for toxoplasmosis, which FS will do during my 8/9 week scan - have any of you ever tested for this, and if so, did any of you test positive with you having build up an immunity resistance to it? I am quite nervous that I could have it...I've not been ill, but I think you can have toxoplasmosis without even knowing it. FS said that it usually will cause an MC, and if not, then it will cause birth defects. He said it was unusual in HK for mothers to test positive for this, since the cats are usually house-cats, and don't roam around, so I think I should be ok, but it's still a bit nerve-wrecking!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Thanks Michele :)
> 
> Hibiscus - Happy 8 weeks!!!! :flower: sometimes I do wish the MS would get worse so that i would know my hcg was on the rise, but I guess I'm having scans frequently enough to keep me updated! I'm supposed to go back for another scan around 8/9 weeks. I'm sorry, I've never heard about the type of bruising you're referring to, but that's amazing that they can pick that up from the ultrasound! Have you and DH decided whether you're going to ask what gender your beanie is?
> 
> For those of you with kitty cats, our vet told us that I should get tested for toxoplasmosis, which FS will do during my 8/9 week scan - have any of you ever tested for this, and if so, did any of you test positive with you having build up an immunity resistance to it? I am quite nervous that I could have it...I've not been ill, but I think you can have toxoplasmosis without even knowing it. FS said that it usually will cause an MC, and if not, then it will cause birth defects. He said it was unusual in HK for mothers to test positive for this, since the cats are usually house-cats, and don't roam around, so I think I should be ok, but it's still a bit nerve-wrecking!


We haven't decided whether we're going to find out the gender, but I have a feeling we will. It will be really hard to resist!
I just did some research on the bleeding issue and I shouldn't have done that! Sounds like most of the time, it is OK, but it can cause the blood supply to the placenta to get cut off! I wish I hadn't read that. I'll just keep taking my baby aspirin and try not to worry about it.

Re: the kitties, I've never gotten tested for toxoplasmosis because I had already had my cats a long time by the time I ever got pregnant. I think you do build an immunity and only new infections are of concern.
I really don't think you need to worry about it with indoor cats. I think it's not that common. 
Do you know what they will do if you test positive? Can you treat it?


----------



## Joli

I don't think toxoplasmosis is treatable...I think if I test positive, then they'll tell me to expect a MC. We've had our first cat for 2 years, but we've only had our kitten for 1 month. DH is doing all the litter cleaning, but I know the cats are all over our pillows and stuff when we're not home. Our kitties wouldn't have caught it since they were with us, the only time they could have was when they were in the pet store...but I think toxoplasmosis is from mice/rats, and I can't imagine they would be chasing those in the pet store!? Oh well...couple more weeks and I'll find out. Fx'd everything is ok!

I know it's hard not to google stuff - I'm a total google whore, but be selective on what you read - I think if the info says that most of the time you'll be ok, then I think you'll just have to trust that they will be. I've heard taking baby asprin is good for the blood flow...did your doc ask you to take it? I forgot, I was goin to ask FS today whether I should take it or not. I was taken off the protesterone last week, so I've gone 5 days without it now, and I guess things are ok...what about you?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I don't think toxoplasmosis is treatable...I think if I test positive, then they'll tell me to expect a MC. We've had our first cat for 2 years, but we've only had our kitten for 1 month. DH is doing all the litter cleaning, but I know the cats are all over our pillows and stuff when we're not home. Our kitties wouldn't have caught it since they were with us, the only time they could have was when they were in the pet store...but I think toxoplasmosis is from mice/rats, and I can't imagine they would be chasing those in the pet store!? Oh well...couple more weeks and I'll find out. Fx'd everything is ok!
> 
> I know it's hard not to google stuff - I'm a total google whore, but be selective on what you read - I think if the info says that most of the time you'll be ok, then I think you'll just have to trust that they will be. I've heard taking baby asprin is good for the blood flow...did your doc ask you to take it? I forgot, I was goin to ask FS today whether I should take it or not. I was taken off the protesterone last week, so I've gone 5 days without it now, and I guess things are ok...what about you?

Well, I just asked the NP about the baby aspirin and she said it's fine. I wasn't sure if I should stop taking it. She didn't give me any advice either way, unfortunately. Based on what I just read, it might be better to keep taking it so it can help resolve the clot. I hope it works.
Oh, good luck about the progesterone. It will probably be totally OK! You don't have any reason to think you have a deficiency, do you?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh my! You girls give me tons to worry about! fx'ed for all of you!!! I'm a google whore too!! and so is DH! I don't have any pets so HOPEFULLY there aren't any of those problems! I just can't wait for my dr appt next week!!! a week away is far to long! How am I going to cope!!! the only thing I think I have to worry about is gestational dibetes and I don't even think I have to worry about that but since I'm bigger they'll test for it!! 

We 1000% want to know the sex!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Beautiful scan pic Joli! Makes it seem real when there's a tiny heartbeat. Fingers x all goes well for you. 

Hibiscus.... Hope the little bleed heals up for you.... I've heard of it but not experienced it myself. Good luck hun :)


----------



## Devi#1

GossipGirly said:


> I had really orange wee this morning I wonder if that broke it, it doesnt say anything about this on the test errors on the instructions...im gonna ring cb x

Drink more water love.. orange wee means you are dehydrated! drink alot of water ..


----------



## Devi#1

GG - yay for the scan!! & funny story abt Dh.. You could grab him in the bath/shower (im sure he wont stink then.. lol)

MM - even I think i need to start gaining more weight.. at my 9 week appt I had only gained 1lb ( I was 115lb to start off with ) but now on my home scale I weigh the same.. but my waist has increased by 2inches.. so I should have gained.. will see tomorrow at the doc office scale, maybe mine is faulty..

Joli -aww beani is cuteee!! Pre-natal yoga dvd.. interesting I'm gna look for some too .

Hibuscus - Glad ultrasound is well.. No clue about the bleed & bruise

My SIL (DH sis) had G.Diabetes & High BP & swelling & MS throughout, I was like OMG that must have been tough!! .. I'm sure that the BP & diabetes tests are routine.


----------



## Devi#1

Picture time!!

belly shot at 9 weeks
Pandu at 9 weeks and 12 weeks..

Will update with latest belly shot soon
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3409.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCN3413.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCN3411.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2016

You girls are going to drive yourself nuts :rofl:

Joli...I think toxoplasmosis is quite rare to get do you should be just fine. Don't think I would even get tested for that, and I used to work in a cat shelter with 100s of cats. 
As for the progesterone, I think it is common to be given that in "medicated cycles" to help your bean bed in nicely. They prob decided from bloods and scan that your corpus luteum is doing a good enough job on it's own :thumbup: if something was going to happen when you stopped it, it would probably have been in the first 2 days of stopping so you are well in the clear. 
As for symptoms, my one friend on here (SarahMelissa) has had no symptoms whatsoever and she is now 25 weeks pregnant! Some ppl are just lucky!

hibiscus...I have heard if this bleeding, also called subchorionic hematoma. They don't cause too many problems and, the fact they have seen it and are monitoring is great. And it gives you extra reason not to worry if you do spot....but I still hope you don't ever :flower: 

Saying all this, I'm normally the paranoid type so just wait until I am pregnant again. 
Guess it is healthy and natural to worry about your :baby:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely scan pics Devi! So cute! :) think you've got a really neat little bump too... What a lovely figure you have! Congrats hun!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi!!! What a cute little bump!!! And way cute scan pictures!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Picture time!!
> 
> belly shot at 9 weeks
> Pandu at 9 weeks and 12 weeks..
> 
> Will update with latest belly shot soon

Great pics, Devi!! Thanks for posting :)


----------



## nicole3108

Yay you posted them! Love that you can see the baby so well! and your bump is so cute! Are people noticing you're pregnant yet?


----------



## 2016

Loving the pics Devi :yipee: You can see a cute ickle face on the 12w scan and everything! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Thanks girls.. Not really noticeable to others yet.. but If I am wearing yoga pants and a fitted tee .. I guess some1 could make out. 

My current bump 13+4.. excuse the PJ's.. I don't think it has grown too much..
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3415.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I had a 6w4d scan today! Everything is looking good, my beanie is in the right place, its heartbeat is around 150bpm. The FS said that there's still a 20% chance of MC, but so far things look good. Attached is a pic of the scan! Apparently the waiting list for the good hospitals here are really long, so our doc has already signed us up! I just hope everything goes along well!
> 
> Michele - I was inspired by your post and bought a prenatal yoga dvd just now!

I just realized I never commented on this!!

Congrats! :happydance: SO exciting to see your little one doing so well. The heartrate is perfect!


----------



## Ladybird28

Gotta agree with 2016 your scan pics are so cute Devi and you've got a lovely neat bump. Congrats on now being 2nd tri!

Joli - your pics are so sweet, little bubs is doing well.

Hibiscus - congrats on 8 weeks, I'm sure everything will be fine and the bleed won't cause any problems. It's good that they spotted it n can keep an eye on 
it.
Hope everyone is doing well. Is anyone else finding that time seems to be dragging I just can't wait until it's 12 weeks so I can have a scan and tests but it seems like so far away at the moment x


----------



## Ladybird28

Gotta agree with 2016 your scan pics are so cute Devi and you've got a lovely neat bump. Congrats on now being 2nd tri!

Joli - your pics are so sweet, little bubs is doing well.

Hibiscus - congrats on 8 weeks, I'm sure everything will be fine and the bleed won't cause any problems. It's good that they spotted it n can keep an eye on 
it.
Hope everyone is doing well. Is anyone else finding that time seems to be dragging I just can't wait until it's 12 weeks so I can have a scan and tests but it seems like so far away at the moment x


----------



## Ladybird28

Gotta agree with 2016 your scan pics are so cute Devi and you've got a lovely neat bump. Congrats on now being 2nd tri!

Joli - your pics are so sweet, little bubs is doing well.

Hibiscus - congrats on 8 weeks, I'm sure everything will be fine and the bleed won't cause any problems. It's good that they spotted it n can keep an eye on 
it.
Hope everyone is doing well. Is anyone else finding that time seems to be dragging I just can't wait until it's 12 weeks so I can have a scan and tests but it seems like so far away at the moment x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi- You hve such a cute little figure! If I were skinny lol I'd be taking all kinds of pictures!!! As it is the only real difference in my whole body (on the outside anyway) is that one of my boobs is bigger then the other... and I think my nipples doubled in size in the last 3 days :| I'm on little tyrant about that and the hubby doesn't seem to mind but since he can't get close lol how can he notice!

I told him about the shower thing :D He said to tell ya'll our shower is a stand up that can barely fit one of us lol... he doesn't think its possible... or believe me we'd be trying it!

Lady- I'm on the fence with the time thing... I totally want to be 2nd tri so that I can breath a little easier! However... I know what this birthing thing feels like... and i'm in no hurry for that!!!!!! owwwwwieeeee


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

2016 - thanks for all the info on toxoplasmosis - we're a right bunch on this thread, aren't we! :rofl: 

Devi - lovely lovely pics! Keep them coming! DH has been taking 1 photo of me a week since 4 weeks, I've only noticed this week I seem to be really bloated rather than having any real bump. I can't believe you only put on 1lb! I have put on 3 already, so since I've had the green light from FS to start exercising again, I'm hitting the gym during my lunch break! 

Ladybird - I totally feel the same way as you, I can't wait for 12 weeks to pass! 

Claire - I want to find out the gender of our little beany as well! I wonder if the 12 week scan is too early to find out...!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls my digi was 3+ this morning...woop, feeling a bit relivied now xx


----------



## Joli

yeah! Congrats GG - sounds like your beta must be spot on!


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoops bout the triple posting, did it via my phone and it played up a bit! :blush:


----------



## MommyMichele

Heartburn at 3 am SUCKS! Especially when you already have a hard time sleeping from hip and back pain!


----------



## GossipGirly

im absolutly freezing all the time is this a sign? also was lying in bed and could smell something that was making me feel sick, i just clicked its a moisturiser that is about 2m away that I could never smell from bed before blergh.. woop for hightened sense of smell, I am actually pregnant! x


----------



## MommyMichele

I banned DH's cologne (I'm normally ga-ga over it) and Alfredo sauce from the house. I do not like those smells right now. DH calls his cologne his 'get lucky' cologne.... I don't think so!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies.
Devi you are so darn cute! love the little bump!! 
hugs,


----------



## LittleAurora

Mw went well!!! heard the little heart beat!! 140! There was a tense few seconds where she couldn't find it so she pushed down on half of my tum to push baby over under the Doppler! lol..lego then kicked it! lol it was sooo loud and clear! 
Sid and i just looked at each other in amazement!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

what brilliant pics ladies!!!


----------



## Joli

That's amazing Aurora - it's so lovely to hear the heartbeat! :)


----------



## Devi#1

I heard the Heartbeat for the first time today!!! Had a docs appt this morning & everything is great! YAY!! Just a routine appt with BP, urine test, weight ect.. 

I have been told from now on to gain approx 1lb a WEEK!! I am just freaking out thinking about the weight gain I have to do.. GOSH! Time to crack open those chips! 

Just wanted to know who all is taking DHA? My doc says its overrated and it has proven scientific benefits of vision only on animals, no real benefits for humans.. so says no need for supplements instead eat Fish like salmon with good fish oils & omega 3-eggs & spinach.


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, if there's not one thing to worry about, there's another. I have hypothyroidism, so I have to have my TSH monitored frequently. I just found out from my endocrinologist that it's already jumped way up. They're increasing my dose but I'm still worried about it. I posted a thread on the first trimester board to see if anyone else has had similar results. 
My TSH is up to 4.34; it was under 1.0 prior to pregnancy. It should be kept under 3.0. Argh!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> I heard the Heartbeat for the first time today!!! Had a docs appt this morning & everything is great! YAY!! Just a routine appt with BP, urine test, weight ect..
> 
> I have been told from now on to gain approx 1lb a WEEK!! I am just freaking out thinking about the weight gain I have to do.. GOSH! Time to crack open those chips!
> 
> Just wanted to know who all is taking DHA? My doc says its overrated and it has proven scientific benefits of vision only on animals, no real benefits for humans.. so says no need for supplements instead eat Fish like salmon with good fish oils & omega 3-eggs & spinach.

Ooh, congrats Devi!! Thanks for the info about DHA. I bought some supplements but I haven't started taking them. I hear everyone talk about them but that seems like a pretty new requirement.


----------



## Joli

Devi - that's fantastic news!!! Congrats! I'm not sure about DHA, but I am eating salmon twice a week to get the good omega 3s!


----------



## MommyMichele

They tell us to eat Salmon and all that but then they go and restrict how much we can actually eat, which is unfair.

I have high cholesterol anyway (it gets naturally high when pregnant for everyone) so if I can take something that might help me in the long run, I'll take it. I've also heard breastfeeding mom's taking the prenatal with DHA after baby arrives and it's 'improved' the quality of the milk. Something to look into.


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoo hoo thought I might as well use my final digi this morning and it says 3+, yay!!! Xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls woohoo congrats on 3+ ladybird
How is everyone else?

Im really worried about this progesterone thing, im gutted my dr didnt take bloods to see if everything is ok with it instead she just told me to stop the cream and I dont know...if thats what it helping baby stay there do I really want to stop it? It says its a safe natural supplement but what if it does harm the baby? I didnt apply it last nigh and i took my temp and it was 97.83 or something this morning which is around my highs but then i let the dogs out and came back to bed and it was 97.33! so i put some on... im so worried about this esp after using our friend google xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks GG, it's such a relief when you see it increase isn't it.
I don't really know anything about progesterone but hope things keep going well for you and bubs stays super glued in there! X


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks GG, it's such a relief when you see it increase isn't it.
I don't really know anything about progesterone but hope things keep going well for you and bubs stays super glued in there! X


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks I should of also explained that I had low progesterone in ovulation and was due to see a fs in april but i used the cream cd 25 - 28 and then started it again when i found out i was preg 20 dpo xx


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - I didn't take progesterone for very long after my bfp, the doc said I didn't need it, though if you wanted to take it, I don't think it hurts. 

Congrats on the Digi Ladybird - it really makes it all sink in seeing those words doesn't it! Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops it's done it again, don't know why it keeps double posting when I do it on my phone, sorry guys!


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks joli i think i might wait till iv had this scan next week then stop x


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks joli, it just makes things slightly more real. I've still got ic's that I'm gonna use up. I'm still a poas addict!  x


----------



## Joli

hmmm - GG I didn't realise you had low progesterone - did you tell your dr about this before they told you to stop using the cream?


----------



## GossipGirly

yes she just brushed me off and said oh that was only in ovulation... yeah but what if it transfers into pregnancy !!! grrr x


----------



## 2016

GG....Low progesterone before or in ovulation is normal. It needs to be more than 5, but preferably more than 10 mid luteal phase (in a non pregnant cycle). When pregnant these numbers rise hugely. What day did they do your test?
As far as i know the cream is quite mild and can't hurt...burning am not a doctor. My friend (mrsJD, you might have seen in my journal) used it for the first few months of her pregnancy.


----------



## GossipGirly

i cant remember what it was now, thanks...i think il put it on once a day and speak to midwife on tuesday and maybe if everything is ok with scan next saturday just stop it xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

I think it's almost nap time for me! 10 am? Yea, I can lay down for a couple hours.

Anyone else in nap phase yet?


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
I just wanted to let y'all know I found this AMAZING website on prenatal development. They actually have snapshots and videos of the fetuses as they're developing, even in the first month or two! Really crazy.

Here are the links:
Photos: https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images-index.php 
Videos: https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php


----------



## Devi#1

Ladybird28 said:


> Whoo hoo thought I might as well use my final digi this morning and it says 3+, yay!!! Xx

YAY! Congrats! The clearblue ones in the US don't have the weeks on them.. :winkwink:

GG- the temps will drop / rise the moment you stand up or are awake for a few mins.. it becomes your normal body temp.. so I wouldnt take into account the temp after you let out the dogs.. I got no clue about the progesterone I never took it. Each pregnancy and body is different you should take the advise of your doctor, as she knows your body's mechanics better than all of us here. :thumbup:

Joli - how u doing?

MM - I am out of that sleepy phase earlier i used to be fast asleep at 8:30pm - now i can stay awake much longer! YAY! Enjoy your nap..


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - great to hear from you! I'm feeling good! I've had MS for about 1 hour each morning, but it's usually fine by the time I get to work, and it isn't too bad. When did all your food cravings start? I haven't had any, and I haven't been emotional or anything either... I wonder when all that will kick in! 

Hibiscus - thanks for the site, I'll take a look at it for sure! I love it when people share good sites online, from what you said it sounds awesome!


----------



## Ladybird28

MommyMichele said:


> I think it's almost nap time for me! 10 am? Yea, I can lay down for a couple hours.
> 
> Anyone else in nap phase yet?

me!! I just feel soo tired but I'm at work all day so just flake out on the sofa when I get home. I'm usually a bit of a nightowl but not anymore!

Hibiscus that website is great, just had a quick peek. The photo's are fascinating x


----------



## ClaireNicole

joli- Maybe your just lucky!!!! My frist pregnancy went by like nothing with no problems no craving and no MS!!! now i have ADS (all day sickness) lol and its pretty bad! But i'm living... 

I went back to work yesterday! :( I am pretty sad about it! I didn't get a chance to get on here cause I was exhausted by the time I got home!!!! they have me working 2-10s and its killing me!!! 

Congrats on the 3+!!! I want to have a CBD with the conception indicator shipped over just so i can take one lol but believe it or not thats not cheap and the dh said no!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - no food cravings yet.. I sometimes wish for cake / kebabs - but not bad craving like I HAVE TO HAVE IT NOW!!! Not everyone has craving apparently. 
Your MS seems to be just like mine.. I would be sick only in the morning.. and rest of the day I was great!
I was emotional some days tho.. DH was like feels like you are PMSing but the only diff is you are not gna get your period & that made me more emotional!! Ahh hormones... ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

Well got my first midwife appt at the antenatal clinic tomorrow. Really looking forward to it but I'm nervous bout it too. Not sure what they'll do though cause I'm only 6 weeks x


----------



## Joli

Morning ladies!

Hibiscus - I went on the websites that you posted, what incredible pictures!! That's amazing that they were able to capture all that!

Devi - it's good to know my MS is pretty normal! I was worried that it isn't particularly bad...that being said, it was pretty severe for about 10 mins first thing this morning, and then it eased up as usual. 

Ladybird - good luck with your appointment!! I had a scan at 6w1d, and they just did a vaginal ultrasound, and it's amazing - you can see your beanie's heartbeat!! So maybe you'll get a scan? If you do, they will also measure it's length to see if you're at 6w1d. 

Claire - sorry to hear that you've got pretty bad MS! - I think Hibiscus' was quite bad as well.


----------



## MommyMichele

my sleep patterns are still messed up. A 2 hour nap turned into sleeping all day, so guess what? I'm going to be up all night again!


----------



## Joli

Hey Michele - as long as you're getting enough zzz's, and you don't need to be up in the morning for anything in particular, I guess it's ok to be up this late! Enjoy some late night movies! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hibiscus - I went on the websites that you posted, what incredible pictures!! That's amazing that they were able to capture all that!
> 
> Devi - it's good to know my MS is pretty normal! I was worried that it isn't particularly bad...that being said, it was pretty severe for about 10 mins first thing this morning, and then it eased up as usual.
> 
> Ladybird - good luck with your appointment!! I had a scan at 6w1d, and they just did a vaginal ultrasound, and it's amazing - you can see your beanie's heartbeat!! So maybe you'll get a scan? If you do, they will also measure it's length to see if you're at 6w1d.
> 
> Claire - sorry to hear that you've got pretty bad MS! - I think Hibiscus' was quite bad as well.


Thanks joli, I will post after I've had the appt with an update of what happened.
And happy 7 weeks!!:happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Hey Michele - as long as you're getting enough zzz's, and you don't need to be up in the morning for anything in particular, I guess it's ok to be up this late! Enjoy some late night movies! :)

DH gave me some new movies to watch, some I haven't seen yet. It's not that I need to be up for anything during the day but I would like to join the church down the street from us!

Another new symptom! I AM HOT!!! Seriously! I'm in shorts and a cami and still sweating my ass off! No, I don't have a fever but if I remember correctly I was like this with one of the boys. hhmm.

I can finally eat now, I've been waking up hungry and that's a great thing! Trying to eat every couple of hours so I don't stuff myself and get indigestion or crash!

Been busy working on a crochet diaper cover, it's almost done and I'll post a pic later. It's way too cute!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 7 weeks Joli!! :)

I tried the red cabbage gender test and liquid turned redish purple! Not convincing enough to say for certain if it's a girl or boy result! I did the BestBaby Gender Test and that was clear girl result. I'm waiting on the Intelligender Test to arrive but I posted my US pics on ingender.com and got mainly boy guesses on the angle of the nub.... I sooooo hope it's a girl as I have 2 DS and 1 stepDS!!!!! Not knowing the gender yet is killing me!!!!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Tink! When are you going to have your next scan to find out the gender? I'm dying to know as well!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Not until 4 May, so quite a wait yet unfortunately! :( As much as I want a girl, I'm convinced it's another boy and that DH only produces male sperm! lol I would be totally dumb-struck if it's a girl!!!!!

Anyone else have an incling as to what they are having? ;)


----------



## Joli

My DH would love to have a girl too, but since this is our first, I'll happily take whatever comes! Everyone seems to think I will have a boy... I can't wait to find out! I wonder when's the earliest you can have a scan for gender...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I think they don't recommend a gender scan before about 16 weeks but there is a theory on nub shots taken at around 12-14 weeks which can sometimes accurately predict the sex..... However, not foolproof at all! I thought my baby's nub looked girly but one pic also looks a bit boyish so not sure!!! Still think it'll be another boy! Lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol You girls are funny!!! I want to know too! But for now i'm just saying hes a boy! My dh doesn't care at all... hes just ready for me to go to the doc on tuesday so that we can make sure everything is fine! I'm the one who said I could wait to go to the doc if we got preggers in Jan.! Since we didn't get insurance untill early this month... and then It takes forever to get an appt! I just want to go into the er and be like SHOW ME MY BABY lol! 

Michele- eeeks on the 1 hour nap! I feel that way a lot too! Really tired! Do you really think Hot=boy? That would be exciting for you! I totally agree on the church thing too... were trying to find one around here to join!


----------



## 2016

One girl on here had a very early egnder scan done at 16 weeks but then had a panic at the following scan because they thought they had it wrong. I would say rather wait until 18-20 weeks and be more certain.


----------



## Ladybird28

Evening folks, midwife appt all done. Was in and out in 20 mins. All she did was weigh me, took my blood pressure, filled out the paperwork for my proper booking appt and scan and also my exemption Cert and that was it. Gotta go for appointment at between 8-9 weeks for blood tests and full midwife check then my scan is at 12 weeks.
Just feel soooo impatient can't wait to see little beanie.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Ladies-
Back from the first OB appointment. Everything went well--yay! She rolled out her mobile ultrasound machine, and we saw baby. Phew. Even though I only saw "it" 6 days ago, was nice to see that everything is still OK. She couldn't get her zoom to work so we could capture the heartrate but we could see it flashing on the screen.
Took a TON of blood--looked like 8-10 vials, set up all of my appointments through August. Actually, that's kind of scary to do that. I'm still so nervous something will go wrong in the meantime. 
She set me up for 2 appts with the perinatologist, as well. I will meet with him at the 12 week early risk assessment U/S and again at an 18 week U/S. With my history of 2 MCs and the inverted chromosome, she felt the fancy U/S at 18 weeks was justified. I can't wait!


----------



## Devi#1

Ladybird & hibiscus - YAY glad the appts went well.. 

Just wanted to let u guys know I am going on vacation for 10 days tomorrow to sunny Calafornia!! YAY.. so I am going to be Missing In Action till 29th..

Take care girls!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Ladybird & hibiscus - YAY glad the appts went well..
> 
> Just wanted to let u guys know I am going on vacation for 10 days tomorrow to sunny Calafornia!! YAY.. so I am going to be Missing In Action till 29th..
> 
> Take care girls!!

Ooh have an excellent trip! See you in a couple weeks...


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - I can totaly understand your anxiousness - I've seen my beanie twice, but I'm already eager to see it again!!

Hibiscus - it sounds like you're really being taken care of, that's fantastic! Can I ask what type of doctor is a perinatologist? 

Devi - have a great vacation!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Ladybird - I can totaly understand your anxiousness - I've seen my beanie twice, but I'm already eager to see it again!!
> 
> Hibiscus - it sounds like you're really being taken care of, that's fantastic! Can I ask what type of doctor is a perinatologist?
> 
> Devi - have a great vacation!!

I think they specialize in high risk pregnancies. She also referred to him as a maternal-fetal medicine specialist. I think for women over 35, they can automatically get to see one without a prior history of problems.


----------



## Joli

Wow, that's fantastic! I had no idea there were specialists in high risk pregnancies - I love that you're being so well looked after! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

I keep having dreams that I'm having a boy and I'm wide awake! Going to be up again for a very long today but I think I can reset my body clock this time!

BIL and DH went out to dinner to a steak place that I love (was mad about not going) but when I woke up there are 4 very large containers in my fridge for me. A 10 oz ribeye steak, sweet potato, steamed veggies in one, a baked potato in another, cheese fries in another (won't eat them) and the last container is full of BBQ ribs! GEEZ!!! At least some of it's healthy but I think they are trying to fatten me up!

As for John waking me up yesterday, he brought home roses for me to say sorry.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awwww Michele your DH sounds like a sweetie! :)

Hibiscus and Ladybird.... Glad your appointments went well. I know what's it's like being so anxious to see beanie but I found having a fetal Doppler really helps as you can at least have a listen to babe's heart! They sell really well on eBay too (that's where I got mine and I got a bargain!) :)

Devi..... Have a wonderful time in sunny California!!! Yay! I am very jealous! Trying to persuade DH to book up for us to spend a long weekend in Barcelona (minus kids) as we won't be able to go on holidays like that for a bit once baby is here!


----------



## Ladybird28

Glad yr appt went well hibiscus, sounds like they are really taking care of you which is great news.

Have a great holiday Devi!

I might just have a look on eBay for those dopplers, didn't think of looking on there, even though I get loads of other stuff off it! Thanks tink x

michele your dh sounds wonderful, how thoughtful of him to do that for you


----------



## ClaireNicole

Good Morning! I took off work yesterday because I just felt crappy! DH and I just went to breakfast and I feel crappy all over again! lol. Today I work 11am-8pm and THEN 11pm-1am because New Moon is coming out tonight! They needed extra people to work the rush so then I was like well I'm going to buy the movie and that translated into me volunteering!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRrr.

Have a grea vacation Devi!!! It was warm here last week but now snowing again today! soak up some sund for me and the beaner!

Lady- I got my doppler at walmart for like 20 dollars!!! so thats an option too!


----------



## Ladybird28

Evening all, well it seems ms is now starting for me. Felt nauseaous since this aft and it's got worse through the evening. Thought I might have escaped as I didn't suffer with my last 2. Hope it's not too bad as I'll struggle to make excuses at work if I need to dash as the ladies are as far away from my desk as they could possibly be. Going to get peppermint and Ginger tea tomorrow.
Hope you are all well, this is the first time I've been able to get on here today xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm so excited for my doctors appt tuesday!!! Tomorrow is going to fly because I have it off work and then its dr. appt time!!!!! I don't think I'm going to get to see my bub! but you can hope right?!?! Can everyone shoot up a quick prayer I got a healthy beaner thats sticky with a LOUD hb!

Lady- I'm so sorry for the ms!!!! I hateeeeee it! I will cross my fingers that you don't get it at all... just a little nausia and thats it!


----------



## Ladybird28

ClaireNicole said:


> I'm so excited for my doctors appt tuesday!!! Tomorrow is going to fly because I have it off work and then its dr. appt time!!!!! I don't think I'm going to get to see my bub! but you can hope right?!?! Can everyone shoot up a quick prayer I got a healthy beaner thats sticky with a LOUD hb!
> 
> Lady- I'm so sorry for the ms!!!! I hateeeeee it! I will cross my fingers that you don't get it at all... just a little nausia and thats it!

Best of luck for your appt clare I hope everything goes brilliantly and beanie is super sticky and healthy.

P.s I'll update you on the ms later! Xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls im really worried my temp dropped to 97.45 last night and this morning it was lower still :( i keep randomly taking it all the time and I know I shouldnt! :( hope everything is ok xx


----------



## nicole3108

Hey, I do the same thing! Normally it's around 99 but the last two days it's been lower during the day and in the morning. 98.2 yesterday when I woke up,thought it was low so I retook it and 97.9...did freak me out since my temps have been steadily dropping. Back up this morning to 98.6 so I would try not to worry! Maybe you were a bit cold and I looked at your chart, that's still above coverline. I think there can be quiet a variation of temps, might have been flucuating occasionally the whole time, you weren't temping all the time? Was it still above coverline this morning? Sorry about the length just woke up and can't be at all concise.


----------



## 2016

You two ladies....STOP TEMPING!! :grr: I have seen lots of preggo charts past 4 weeks and temps can fluctuate wildly as your body copes with a growing bubba. You are just going to freak yourselves out more. If you have no severe cramps or bleeding just try enjoy being preggo. :hugs:
lecture over lol
ps. I will probably be the same when I get preggo again. :rofl:


----------



## Ladybird28

Gotta agree with 2016 on this one, I kept temping for a while and worried myself sick when it dropped. Now I've stopped I feel far more chilled and don't have to wake up at 7.30 everyday to take it!
GG - hope yr infection clears up soon and yr fighting fit again x


----------



## nicole3108

2016: you're so funny! I blame you actually, you encouraged me to temp and now I can't stop!! I do agree with you and ladybird though, have to...you raise a good point. :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Yeah, stop temping!! I was doing it, too, and then finally made myself stop. It was lower after week 6 than it was around time of missed AF. 
So...STOP! It will make you insane! haha

Ladybird--Sorry, you're feeling nauseated. It's so yucky feeling, but at least lets you know that things are probably on the right track. I noticed mine gets worse through the day, too. Almost nothing in the AM. Mine had gone away for the most part recently, but yesterday it was back with a vengeance. I'm hoping it was a one-day thing only.

Joli--congrats on the new house!! That's really exciting. We're still renting, unfortunately. Such a pain in the butt. I just saw you're 7w4d now--woohoo! Time flies :thumbup:

Nicole--so happy to see you over here in these parts! I can't believe you're almost 5 weeks! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - I didn't realise you were 9 weeks!!! WOW! Congrats!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - I didn't realise you were 9 weeks!!! WOW! Congrats!!!

Thanks! I can't believe it, either. Next week will be double digits! Eek


----------



## Joli

hibiscus07 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hibiscus - I didn't realise you were 9 weeks!!! WOW! Congrats!!!
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe it, either. Next week will be double digits! EekClick to expand...

woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very excited for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: yay!! 9 weeks already, seems so quick, double digits are exciting, almost out of first tri then! I'm good, have a lot of stomach acid...threw up most of what I ate yesterday but I'm pleased to be puking so far, makes me hopeful. :happydance: How are you feeling now?


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: yay!! 9 weeks already, seems so quick, double digits are exciting, almost out of first tri then! I'm good, have a lot of stomach acid...threw up most of what I ate yesterday but I'm pleased to be puking so far, makes me hopeful. :happydance: How are you feeling now?

Only mildly nauseated today, don't have much of an appetite for anything healthful. I tried eating lunch and couldn't stomach it, so I ended up eating a piece of red velvet cake and some strawberries. I actually feel pretty good now! Haha
The major symptoms I've been having over the last few days are complete and utter exhaustion, nasal stuffiness (like 24 hours a day), and I get out of breath quickly. My OB NP called Friday and reported that I'm mildly anemic, which is not a surprise since I have been before, so I started iron supplements over the weekend. I'm hoping that will help with the breathless feeling. Even just talking with people, I notice I feel like I'm out of breath. Not very pleasant. I'm not sure how long it will take for iron supplements to actually start creating new red blood cells, though. I looked online and I saw estimates from a week to 120 days! That's a big range. I hope it's not 120 days.

I'm sorry you're throwing up, but you're right that it does make you feel like things are going OK. I bet your hCG is rising quite rapidly. Did you get your latest hCG result yet?


----------



## nicole3108

I hope the iron takes effect quickly for you, 120 days does seem far too long. I think it will probably help a bit with your tiredness as well. Is breathlessness a common symptom of anemia? I haven't gotten the results back from friday...getting quite impatient and I've run out of people to phone about them. when did the exhaustion set in for you?


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> I hope the iron takes effect quickly for you, 120 days does seem far too long. I think it will probably help a bit with your tiredness as well. Is breathlessness a common symptom of anemia? I haven't gotten the results back from friday...getting quite impatient and I've run out of people to phone about them. when did the exhaustion set in for you?

I hope so, too! I believe the breathlessness _could_ be related to the anemia, or I guess it could just be because I think our blood volume increases so much during this time, our lungs and heart might have a hard time keeping up. I guess I'll found out soon whether it's having an effect.

I actually didn't start feeling super tired until about the last week. I mostly just felt nauseated from 6-7.5, and then right at 8, the exhaustion became the most prominent issue. Are you feeling tired yet? I think some people feel tired from the very beginning.


----------



## Ladybird28

hibiscus07 said:


> Yeah, stop temping!! I was doing it, too, and then finally made myself stop. It was lower after week 6 than it was around time of missed AF.
> So...STOP! It will make you insane! haha
> 
> Ladybird--Sorry, you're feeling nauseated. It's so yucky feeling, but at least lets you know that things are probably on the right track. I noticed mine gets worse through the day, too. Almost nothing in the AM. Mine had gone away for the most part recently, but yesterday it was back with a vengeance. I'm hoping it was a one-day thing only.
> 
> Joli--congrats on the new house!! That's really exciting. We're still renting, unfortunately. Such a pain in the butt. I just saw you're 7w4d now--woohoo! Time flies :thumbup:
> 
> Nicole--so happy to see you over here in these parts! I can't believe you're
> almost 5 weeks! How are you feeling so far?

Thanks hibiscus, it's seems to be the same pattern again today, ok in the morning and worse as the day goes on. Oh well, like you say it's a good sign that bubs is nestled in well so that's good. Sorry u feel rotten today hope it eases tomorrow

joli- congrats on the house!! Hope things go well x

nicole - im sure yr blood results will be fine and the sickness should be a good sign


----------



## ClaireNicole

Afternoon ladies! 

Nicole- Welcome! I don't know if I've seen you before!!!! Its easy to miss sometimes! Congrats on your bump!

I don't know what this temp thing is! What are we temping and what should it be at!!!!??? I wanna drive me nuts too with it!

If being sick is a good sign then I'm a GREAT FLASHING sign! Making hte dh take me out for pizza! I was going to make shephards pie but its making me sick to think about. I've lost my 5ish lbs I gained on my vacation!!! Half of that is because I can't eat a whole lot of things and half because I throw up the other half lol. 

I started BAWLING watching the princess and the frog today! Just thinking about little bub watching disney movies!!!! I'm going to get beauty and the beast when it comes out!!!! 

hibiscus- I'm gonna cross my fingers that your anemia stops immediately! lol Let that iron work its way through your system QUICK! lol You should get your blood pumping! Jumping jacks or something lol. 

Tomorrows the big day!!!! Will have lots to update this time tomorrow!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I read in my book that lots of pregnant women get breathlessness because your heart is working much harder....they recommend doing some light exercise to get the blood flowing and to improve your oxygen levels in your blood, which will help take the strain off your heart. Just doing some brisk walking should do the trick! I know what you mean about totally not craving healthy food - before I felt any nausea, I was doing great with pumping myself with fruits and veg, but now, though the nausea isn't bad, I just feel like eating carbs! 

Nicole - your being sick is a good sign!! But make sure you're taking your vitamins if you're throwing up! 

Ladybird - I find it fascinating that your MS gets worse as the day goes on - that must make work pretty difficult! Any other new symptoms for you? I started getting emotional at 7 weeks - I didn't realise I was emotional, until I thought about how angry or upset I was at certain things for no rational reason! lol

Claire - a lot of us were taking our temperatures whilst ttc, cause it can show you when you O and if you're pregnant, cause your temps go higher after O, and then they stay high if you're pregnant. There's no particular temp you should be at, cause every single girl has a different temp range. I stopped temping when I reached 7 weeks, which is longer than most - but that's my control-freak nature coming out! haha. Good luck on your scan! Send us pics!


----------



## Joli

PS - Claire, happy 9 weeks!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli said:


> PS - Claire, happy 9 weeks!!



Thanks so much!!!!!!!! And thanks for explaining the temp thing! I'm going to take my temp now lol... and google it :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all sorry I have been away!! Cant beleive im 16+4 already!! scary!

glad to see your all happy! STOP TEMPING THO!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!

NICOLE!!! woooohooo mama! Congrats!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 5 weeks Nicole! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

:happydance: :bunny: Happy 5 weeks, Nicole!! :bunny: :happydance:


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello folks 

Joli- my sickness has now become all day as from today. Started as soon as I got up this morning, uurgh. Only good thing is that I'm not actually being sick, just nausea so I hope it just stays like this. Trouble is I just want to keep eating carbs n savoury stuff so I'm prob gonna put loads of weight on :nope: I'm feeling exhausted and slightly irritable/emotional, oh and my bbs are sore and larger. Nearly shot through the roof when DH made a quick grab for them the other day!:wacko:
how's your ms at the mo?

Claire - hope everything goes well, can't wait to see scan pics!!
Aurora - 16+4 already, wow time flies!
Hibiscus - I'm suffering with breathlessness too, I'm too knackered to exercise though!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Ladybird, try 50mgs of B6 hun.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - my MS is strange, it's there some days and totally absent other days - I'm like you, it's not enough to make me physically sick, but it's just irritating. Last night before I left work, I decided I really wanted to eat pancakes, so I bought some mix, and by the time I got home and took out the box, I just didn't want them any more. It's very confusing!! Suffice to say that I'm totally craving carbs as well, my fruit and veg plan has gone out the window this last week! My bb's are clearly a cup size bigger, and sore - they just feel very full. DH loves it - I keep telling him not to enjoy it too much, cause they'll deflate in less than a year's time!


----------



## Ladybird28

MommyMichele said:


> Ladybird, try 50mgs of B6 hun.

Thanks michele I'll give it a go x


----------



## MommyMichele

Guess who woke up with a full blown cold!


----------



## nicole3108

I wrote a whole post earlier and it went away, I hate when I do that. My mouse has a mind of its own. I feel like I can offically post in here now. Not sure if you all still read the other thread so I'll update here as well. Had my ultrasound yesterday and my bean is in my uterus this time! :) I got to see the gestational sac and will be having another one to see the heartbeat in 1-2 weeks. :yipee:

mommymichele: hope you feel better very soon!! I really can't believe you're already 11 weeks, that's gone by so quickly!

hibiscus: I forgot to reply the other day :doh: No tiredness yet, but I remember it very well and am hoping to escape it this time. Probably a silly notion. How are you doing? breathlessness getting any better?

clairenicole: Hi! I haven't posted on this thread before, I've been on the other thread for a few months though. How did your scan go? hope it went well and you got a picture of your bean! Looking forward to your update.

ladybird: happy 7 weeks!! hope your sickness goes away soon! at least eases up a bit. 

devi: hope you're having a good vacation. When you get back can you add me to the front page? my due date based on my ov date is novemeber 23rd, could change when I have a dating ultrasound.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm feeling better, I forgot to run my humidifier last night and suffered. Silly me! I do have a sinus infection and am calling for a script today.

Yes, Nicole, I can't believe I'm over 11 weeks now! This is going by pretty fast!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hi girly!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ok here is my dr. appt update!!!

I get there and they ask me if I've taken a pregnancy test :dohh: NO... my psychic told me I was preggers and I decided to make an appt! So I pee in the cup and get escorted to my room and guess what! Its was :bfp:! Who would have guessed lol. So I went in and the nurse tells me that the dr. isn't even going to do an exam!!! I was like.... are we going to wait untill I'm 4 months preggers to check my blood work and vajayjay or what... so I was already a little disappointed. Then my Dr. comes in. She is AMAZING! I couldn't even be upset! Shes funny and smart and she seemed honestly just as excited about me being pregnant as I was! She got a full verbal medical history and asked about all my symptoms and then... I heard the babys HB!!!!! Just for a minute because he was squirming all over!!! But it was :cloud9: amazing! THEN she asks if I want an early unltrasound just because we didn't know exactlyyyyy how far along I am, I'm saying 9 weeks 2 days shes saying 9 weeks 5 days, which is a total bs reason to have an early ultrasound but I think she just knew I wanted to see the baby SO Tomorrow I go in for an ultrasound!!!!! She rescheduled me for about a month to do the whole work up thing, which I think is a bit late but thats how it goes I guess.

Oooh and she told me if my migrains are bad she would perscribe me flexerol (sp?) does anyone know anything about that?

anyway :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for the baby!!!


----------



## nicole3108

yay!! that's so exciting!! I read it wrong, thought you had an ultrasound today :dohh: It is hard to keep track on here! Wonderful that you heard the heartbeat. Can't wait to see your little bean! Sounds like a great appointment as well, nice that she was so excited for you. Congratulations since I don't think I said it before and you're already 9 weeks!


----------



## Joli

Hey Claire - really happy for you that everything went well! omg, reading "vajayjay" made me LOL! :rofl: - sorry, I know that's totally immature of me! :) I'm really excited for you to have your scan tomorrow!!! Make sure you send us a pic! 

GG - how are you feeling?


----------



## GossipGirly

im ok thanks joli im just quiet as I have nothing to say lol no change with me, looking forward to scan on saturday! x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh cant wait to see all these scans!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ok I JUST woke up!!!! Is it normal to sleep 13 hours a night? lol Its 2 hours before my doc appt and I can't remember if she said I could eat... I know Ihave to drink a bunch of water!!!!

joli- Love that I made you lol :)

nicole- Thank you!!!! 

and aurora- I'm so hoping I'll be having a picture today for everyone!!!!!! Then I can obsess about the nub theory lmao!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I'm feeling kinda freaked out because I feel like I can't get enough oxygen or something. I've been getting out of breath really easily for the last week or 10 days, and with my stuffy nose, I can only breathe through my mouth. And it feels like I need to take super deep breaths to get enough oxygen. I've heard this can happen a bit, but I wonder if I'm feeling panicky about it and it makes it worse. 
Anyone else have this sensation in first trimester??

I'm also having serious problems with constipation. I tried some metamucil and that helped me go a little bit, but not much, so it seems like all the food I've eaten in the last week is just sitting inside of me. It's really gross. My belly is all distended. I bought some prunes, too, which I really should take but I've been nauseated at the thought of eating them (and I normally think they taste pretty good).
Any advice?

Sorry to sound so complain-y, but I'm feeling a bit freaked out!

Hope you all are doing well :)


----------



## nicole3108

1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups high fibre bran cereal (original all-bran)
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 tbsp cinnamon
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup of grated carrots
1 cup of canned crushed pineapple
1 3/4 cup of buttermilk
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 egg lightly beaten
grated orange rind (optional)

1. lg bowl stir together flour, cereal sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, salt, pineapple, carrots
2.add buttermilk, oil, egg, stirring until just combined
3. spoon into greased muffin non stick muffin pans
4. bake at 400 degrees for 20 minutes

Hibiscus: I make these muffins when I'm really constipated. They clean me out like nothing else! I imagine it has a lot to do with the all bran but if I just eat all bran it's not the same for some reason. You can substitute for any fruits or nuts same amount but I found carrot and pineapple work well for pooping. I've also used grated apple with carrot and that worked too. You should get the breathing problem checked out, have you ever had asthma or allergies? I've heard it can get better or worse during pregnancy. Maybe there's something that can help you breathe a bit better. Hope you can breathe easier soon and have a good poop! I don't know what else to suggest for the constipation though, I'm all about the muffins!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> 1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
> 1 1/2 cups high fibre bran cereal (original all-bran)
> 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
> 1 tbsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 1 cup of grated carrots
> 1 cup of canned crushed pineapple
> 1 3/4 cup of buttermilk
> 1/4 cup vegetable oil
> 1 egg lightly beaten
> grated orange rind (optional)
> 
> 1. lg bowl stir together flour, cereal sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, salt, pineapple, carrots
> 2.add buttermilk, oil, egg, stirring until just combined
> 3. spoon into greased muffin non stick muffin pans
> 4. bake at 400 degrees for 20 minutes
> 
> Hibiscus: I make these muffins when I'm really constipated. They clean me out like nothing else! I imagine it has a lot to do with the all bran but if I just eat all bran it's not the same for some reason. You can substitute for any fruits or nuts same amount but I found carrot and pineapple work well for pooping. I've also used grated apple with carrot and that worked too. You should get the breathing problem checked out, have you ever had asthma or allergies? I've heard it can get better or worse during pregnancy. Maybe there's something that can help you breathe a bit better. Hope you can breathe easier soon and have a good poop! I don't know what else to suggest for the constipation though, I'm all about the muffins!

Thank you! I'm going to make these. They sound really yummy.

I do actually have a history of allergies and asthma, which I've been getting allergy shots for, over the last 2 years. The allergies have come back and I have had to use my inhaler a couple of times recently. The out-of-breath feeling doesn't feel much like asthma, oddly. My chest isn't tight or anything. I wonder if it's just from having more blood to pump or something. I probably just need to chill a bit about it.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Just got back from my scan and I'm having an ALIEN! EDD 10/24/2010 which would make me 9+4 weeks... right now I thought I was 9+3 weeks so I'm going to change that but its awesome that I was so close!!! HB is 168.05 bpm and hes 2.71 cm which is like an 1.06 inches which she said is the size of a gummy bear!!! A GUMMY BEAR! How cute is that?!?!? I have pics that i'm going to try and get on here asap!!! My little alien/gummy bear/baby is so freakin cute!! and hes SQUIRMY! Just would NOT sit still!!! So i'm going to have my hands full SOON

I'm going to post this in first tri too!! I'm so excited!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Just got back from my scan and I'm having an ALIEN! EDD 10/24/2010 which would make me 9+4 weeks... right now I thought I was 9+3 weeks so I'm going to change that but its awesome that I was so close!!! HB is 168.05 bpm and hes 2.71 cm which is like an 1.06 inches which she said is the size of a gummy bear!!! A GUMMY BEAR! How cute is that?!?!? I have pics that i'm going to try and get on here asap!!! My little alien/gummy bear/baby is so freakin cute!! and hes SQUIRMY! Just would NOT sit still!!! So i'm going to have my hands full SOON
> 
> I'm going to post this in first tri too!! I'm so excited!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!! Please post the pics soon. I can't wait to see!
I'm just one day behind you so I'll be curious to see what my bean looks like right now, too! :happydance:

When's your next scan?


----------



## 2016

That is wonderful news about your Gummi BEars ClaireNicole! Look forward to the pics...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRTSZZgCUik&feature=related


----------



## nicole3108

aww a gummy bear so cute!! Glad you got to see your bean!! looking forward to pics!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies! Got my meds for sinus infection yesterday and am feeling much better now. I've also gotten my sleep patterns better established! No more insomnia! Used to get up at 2-3 am and stay up for the day but now I just get up to potty and I can go back to be till 6. 

I've had some serious pig outs lately too! So happy I can stuff myself now.


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208341&id=772731039&l=1fb5e729de

some things i bought for lego!


----------



## hibiscus07

Nicole---
I made your muffins last night! The only difference is that I replaced the carrots with unsweetened applesauce. SOOO yummy! I had two last night and one this morning.
And guess what....
I pooped!!! I never thought I would be so excited in my life. Those muffins are a Christmas (or springtime :) ) miracle!

I highly recommend your recipe to everyone on here if any of you run into...similar problems. :happydance:


----------



## nicole3108

yay!! you pooped!!! I was giddy that you went, everday I think I say something a little bit stranger. I'm going to try them with applesauce next time, never thought of that.:thumbup: My uncle gave me the recipe from one of his heart health cookbooks. I am so happy they worked for you too!


----------



## ClaireNicole

HEREEEEEEE THEY ARE!!!!!!! this is my little alien!:happydance: I <3 him so freakin much already!!!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_1571.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









100_1570.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> HEREEEEEEE THEY ARE!!!!!!! this is my little alien!:happydance: I <3 him so freakin much already!!!!! :cloud9:

Awww! So cute! It actually even looks like a baby by now--who woulda thought?? :shrug: haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats what your baby looks like too!!!! Cause our dates are so close!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Thats what your baby looks like too!!!! Cause our dates are so close!

Woohoo! I hope it looks like that. For all I know, it looks like a pulsating gelatinous blob. I shouldn't even joke about that, but I kind of have to, so I don't go crazy worrying about it!
3 more weeks from today is the Early Risk Assessment scan!! Eek!


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol I've been joking about mine being an Alien!!! Someone told me I was a mean mom lol I'm like Did you SEE the picture!!! As long as your blob is pulsating... then there is a Hb and he/she will soon TURN into a baby! lol I hope... or else i'm having an alien and your having a horror movie star!!!!


----------



## Joli

Claire - what awesome photos!!! They are fantastic!! Stong heartbeat too!

Hibiscus - I'm glad you raised the constipation point... I've been feeling it bad as well! I even asked the doc about it the other week - he said there was stuff he could give me, but he'd prefer if I just tried to deal with it naturally. Nicole - I love muffins, so I'm going to try your recipie!! It's awful - usually I'm like clockwork, but this is making me feel so bloated and icky.


----------



## GossipGirly

claire what lovely scan pics :) congrats... my baby will proberbly only be a pulsating gelatinus blob today hib lol as im only 7 weeks! but as long as its pulsating i dont mind :) we have actually been calling it blob hahah :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Good morning ladies!

How are we all feeling?


----------



## GossipGirly

back from scan all is well it was so good to see our little blob, apparantly im 7w 1d so will have to change my ticker, blob is 10.72mm and has a strong heartbeat, everything looks as it should, worth every penny imo will put pics on when i can be bothered to go and scan them as im pooped! xxx


----------



## nicole3108

aww so happy everything is great! looking forward to seeing your little blob!! Is 7+1 more or less than you thought? I can't remember.


----------



## GossipGirly

a day further than we thought x


----------



## GossipGirly

blob at 7w+1 :)

View attachment 71891


View attachment 71892


:thumbup:

:cloud9:


----------



## ClaireNicole

What beautiful scan pics gg!


----------



## GossipGirly

i no one of them actually looks like it might have lifted its head :D xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol wish you had 3D scans!!


----------



## 2016

GG....as I said in your journal I am loving your blob :flower:

hibiscus....wohoo mama! Look at you in the double digits!
:bunny: La cucaracha la cu-ca-raaaa-cha HEY! La la la la la la laaaaaaaaaa! :yipee:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all hows it going?
Great scan pic!!

I cant beleive my ticker is nearly in the middle!! scary and exciting!


----------



## nicole3108

gossipgirly: love the scan pics!! Great to see your little blob!! :yipee:

hibiscus: happy 10 weeks!!!! How are you doing?

little aurora: I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going!! Hope mine goes that fast! How's the bump coming along?

mommymichele: happy 12 weeks!! a day late :blush: hope you're feeling great this week!

clairenicole: hope you're feeling less sick!!

joli: having joli withdrawl...hope you had a great weekend!!

tinkerbell: Haven't seen you in a bit, hope everything is going well. I was wondering if your pregnancies with your boys were very similiar? Just being obsessive and trying to figure out the gender based on how sick I am etc.


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks girls, hope your all well xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nicole- Thanks! I actually do feel a little better... even had a bacon double from A&W this weekend and didn't throw it up! yay!

aurora- I can't believe your in the middle either!!!! I wanna be in the middle! or done lol I just can't wait to meet my little gummy bear!

I'm having joli withdrawls too!!!

I'm still cramping really bad! I saw the bubba and he was movin a LOT so I know hes healthy... but my cramping gets bad sometimes! Its been like that from the get go. Does anyone know if I should worry or if it stops? Cause it hurts! (no bleeding ever so thats good)


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you Nicole! I'm fine, was busy getting the house cleaned for my BIL's birthday lunch party here. Went over very well.

I've been sleeping much better lately. Having issues with dairy but I knew that was coming.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> GG....as I said in your journal I am loving your blob :flower:
> 
> hibiscus....wohoo mama! Look at you in the double digits!
> :bunny: La cucaracha la cu-ca-raaaa-cha HEY! La la la la la la laaaaaaaaaa! :yipee:

Woohoo!! Thanks!
It's hard to believe. I was driving to work this morning and was thinking that I don't "feel" pregnant at the moment, but I wondered if it's just because I'm acclimating to it. Kind of had me worried for a minute. Then I remembered that I'm totally exhausted and my nose is stuffy 24 hours a day, and my skin is breaking out, so I felt reassured hahaha

How are you doing??


----------



## ClaireNicole

michele-its awesome that your sleeping better!! Whats with the dairy!~ That would kill me because i LOVE milk! Glad your party went well!

Hibiscus- Yay on the feeling ok! My mom said she just got used to being sick lol. I'm feeling better too! But hate the acne! Why is a stuffy nose a preggers symptom? were almost to second tri!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## nicole3108

clairenicole: I think if you've been having pretty bad cramps all along then it's probably fine. I had round ligament pain starting around 11 weeks with ds, went to the er because it scared me so much and all was fine. So I would think it's proably that or just the uterus growing. I worry about it too though, whenever I don't have any cramps I think something's wrong and right when I start having them again I think something's wrong. It's hard not to be paranoid!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> michele-its awesome that your sleeping better!! Whats with the dairy!~ That would kill me because i LOVE milk! Glad your party went well!
> 
> Hibiscus- Yay on the feeling ok! My mom said she just got used to being sick lol. I'm feeling better too! But hate the acne! Why is a stuffy nose a preggers symptom? were almost to second tri!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!

Thanks!
Yeah, apparently stuffiness is pretty common due to swollen blood vessels plus increased sensitivity to allergies. I think it's a combo of both in my case. I've been taking antihistamines and I can't say they've been helping too much, which is making me crazy! And my cat allergies are especially bad! I've been on allergy shots for a while, which got rid of my kitty allergies...until now. So frustrating!

Congrats to you on reaching 10 weeks, as well!! Second tri is so close, I can taste it haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nicole- Thanks! I try not to worry! but you know how that goes!!! Were gonna be fine! (chant, repeat, then start over lol)

hibiscus- I'm pretty stuffy too! thank god we don't have cats!


----------



## Joli

I'm bbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkk!! I had an awesome anniversay weekend, and I'm feeling thoroughly spoiled!! ....though not feeling particularly pregnant!?!? Apart from the big bb's, which are only a little sore...my MS seems to be gone!? Very strange... but no spotting or anything, so I assume everything is ok...am anxiously waiting for my scan next week.

Happy 10 weeks Hibiscus!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!! DH is allergic to cats, and he hasn't started his immuno-therapy yet, so I know where you're coming from! Our kitten boy has not yet been neutered, so apparently that's making DH's allergies worse. 

GG - what awesome scans! That's great that your beanie is growing so quickly :)

Nicole - How are you feeling mama?

Claire - sorry you're feeling all stuffy - make sure you take enough vitamins!

Aurora - I can't believe you're half way through already, it doesn't feel like that long ago when you got your BFP!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I'm bbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkk!! I had an awesome anniversay weekend, and I'm feeling thoroughly spoiled!! ....though not feeling particularly pregnant!?!? Apart from the big bb's, which are only a little sore...my MS seems to be gone!? Very strange... but no spotting or anything, so I assume everything is ok...am anxiously waiting for my scan next week.
> 
> Happy 10 weeks Hibiscus!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!! DH is allergic to cats, and he hasn't started his immuno-therapy yet, so I know where you're coming from! Our kitten boy has not yet been neutered, so apparently that's making DH's allergies worse.
> 
> GG - what awesome scans! That's great that your beanie is growing so quickly :)
> 
> Nicole - How are you feeling mama?
> 
> Claire - sorry you're feeling all stuffy - make sure you take enough vitamins!
> 
> Aurora - I can't believe you're half way through already, it doesn't feel like that long ago when you got your BFP!

Ooh congrats on the anniversary!! I read your updates on the other thread. Sounds awesome!
Glad to hear you have no MS right now. I noticed my nausea was worst from 6-8w, and I've had a couple of bouts in the last week, but nothing that wasn't remedied by lying down.
That's interesting about the neutering and the allergies. I had no idea that makes it worse! I hate that my snuggling with the kitties has become so irritating! I really should kick them off the bed at night, but I just suffer through it haha


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg
:o


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg
> :o

OMG great bump!! I want one! :thumbup:
Since this is not your first pregnancy, are you showing earlier than you did with previous pregnancies? About the same?


----------



## ClaireNicole

LittleAurora said:


> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg
> :o

AWESOME BUMP!!!! :happydance: I love it!


----------



## Devi#1

Hi Ladies!! 

I am BACKK!! Yay! Had an awesome 10day vacation! Everything was good, Got sick only one day.. Will write more soon..


----------



## Devi#1

Hi Ladies!! 

I am BACKK!! Yay! Had an awesome 10day vacation! Everything was good, Got sick only one day.. Will write more soon..


----------



## nicole3108

welcome back devi!! glad you had a good trip, thanks for adding me to the front page!! :) 

mommymichele: good to hear you're doing well, sleeping well makes a big difference! Do you still have your blog? 

little aurora: love the bump!!! so glad you posted it! keep them coming! :)


----------



## Joli

Aurora - what an awesome bump!!! We love the pics!! 

Devi - welcome back! How's your bump coming along - can we see pics??

Hibiscus - I know exactly how you feel about your kitties, I love it when mine come to snuggle in bed, but poor DH's eyes have started watering from the allergies, so I think he'll have to start getting some treatment soon!

I have a question to ask you gals - I'm a bit worried because I currently have zero MS, no moodiness or tiredness, the bloating is much less as well... my bb's are still feeling full and tender, but I'm worried that all the other symptoms aren't there any more. I've had no spotting, which is a good thing...but I have had an increase in watery cm. Anyone have any idea what could be going on? My MS was never bad, but it was definitely there, and now no more! My next scan isn't until next Wed, so I'm sure I'm going to be anxious until then!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

joli hun I really say that if your not spotting at all then there isn't much to worry about! Wert going to have a fluxuation in cm! But if your really worried why not call your dr and see if you can move up your scan! You might just be out of the ms range! and yay for that!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Def, showing earlier!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello everyone, I'm still here, not been on for a while as had allsorts going on. I've got my booking appointment through but it's only for the 20th April which means il be 10+6 then. Midwife told me it'd be between 8-9 weeks. I've queried it but they insist it's correct. I'll then have to wait until I'm between 12-13 weeks for a scan. I'm just a bit fed up about it as it all seems so long off and everyone else seems to get earlier scans n appointments :shrug:

I'm still suffering with terrible nausea, it's 24 hours a day and debilitating. I'm really struggling to get through work, although my mum has given me a homeopathic remedy called Ipecac which slightly helps, I'm also taking 50mg of vit b6 but isn't helping much. Just can't wait for this to subside so I can feel myself again. Oh and to top it all off we are going through an equal pay review at work and I've lost £2000 a year off my salary!! :growlmad:

on a good note I'm now an auntie as my sister in law had her baby girl - Nikita, on Sunday so I'm going to see her tonight, can't wait!

Sorry if this is a bit of a moany post girls, just needed to vent! X


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli I don't have any symptoms except increased CM and peeing more. Boobs dont hurt anymore, not nauseated anymore. Nothing.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - I know exactly how you feel about your kitties, I love it when mine come to snuggle in bed, but poor DH's eyes have started watering from the allergies, so I think he'll have to start getting some treatment soon!
> 
> I have a question to ask you gals - I'm a bit worried because I currently have zero MS, no moodiness or tiredness, the bloating is much less as well... my bb's are still feeling full and tender, but I'm worried that all the other symptoms aren't there any more. I've had no spotting, which is a good thing...but I have had an increase in watery cm. Anyone have any idea what could be going on? My MS was never bad, but it was definitely there, and now no more! My next scan isn't until next Wed, so I'm sure I'm going to be anxious until then!!

Hi Joli--I really would try not to worry about it. I think symptoms come and go. Mine have certainly been MIA for the last day or so. I actually have had an increase in watery CM, too. I think this can be normal since you're developing a mucus plug.


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - I wouldnt worry too much.. I too had alot of CM.. still do. BB's were sore too.. Dont worry abt no MS. you are lucky.. Dont stress too much, it affects the baby u know. 

Ladybird - congrats aunty!! Hope your MS eases off in time.. 

I got a lil bump now.. it is noticeable to others when I wear very fitted clothes.. Yahoo!! I guess I will really POP in the next few weeks.. cant believe its gna be 16 weeks this week!! OMG !!!! There is going to be a baby here in the next 6 months !! totally freeaaaking out!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Joli - I wouldnt worry too much.. I too had alot of CM.. still do. BB's were sore too.. Dont worry abt no MS. you are lucky.. Dont stress too much, it affects the baby u know.
> 
> Ladybird - congrats aunty!! Hope your MS eases off in time..
> 
> I got a lil bump now.. it is noticeable to others when I wear very fitted clothes.. Yahoo!! I guess I will really POP in the next few weeks.. cant believe its gna be 16 weeks this week!! OMG !!!! There is going to be a baby here in the next 6 months !! totally freeaaaking out!

Woohoo for your little bump! 16 weeks--wow! That's so exciting.
Are you able to wear your pre-pregnancy pants at this point, or weary stretchy clothes now?
My pants are getting tight, but I'm not sure if this is due to growing uterus or from eating too much!!


----------



## Britt11

hey girls!!
new bump pictures please! you guys are soo cute
hugs, Britt


----------



## Devi#1

I cannot wear most of my old pants.. Some that I still wear I rubber-band close them.. But it still is very uncomfortable.. I bought maternity jeans and pants 2 weeks ago.. so comfortable OMG..


----------



## nicole3108

devi: that's so cute you have a bump now! There's nothing like maternity pants I'm so excited. Was it you who got the comfort fit ones? I wore those for as long as I could after I had Ben. You're getting so close to halfway already! :yipee:

hibiscus: I think old navy has in between pants in the maternity section if you get sick of tight pants. Glad you're not feeling too bad these days. Did your breathing get any better?

ladybird: I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy, I was that way with ds and it's so hard, can't imagine doing it when you have other children. I hope you start feeling better very soon! :hugs: 

joli: meant to say in the other thread that I'm glad you enjoyed your anniversary so much. Missed posting to you yesterday. A man came to the door from direct energy and wanted to see my hydro bill and I got so nervous I posted what I had written and left :blush: Is your ultrasound this wednesday? I've confused myself I think. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I might have missed people again!


----------



## Devi#1

I got the full panel jeans from gap. & yoga pants from gap too - both are amazing!! I fold the panel down in the full panel jeans for now. & I got demi panel shorts & full panel cargo pants from motherhood - both are good too.. I prefer the quality of gap clothes thou..

hibiscus - I had the short of breath feeling too, so at my doc appt at 9 weeks I asked if it was normal.. she said it was normal as our hearts are pumping more blood & faster. So you need to take a break & sit down & breath deeply.. I would feel this way esp after showers & standing for long. It's your body's sign to tell you to chill out and take a breather..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been posting much recently. Life seems to have been so hectic!!! I have been reading both threads regularly. I hope you are all well.

I've been totally obsessing about whether my baby is a boy or girl this time and don't have anomaly scan with nhs until 4 May and I can't wait til then so am off to Cardiff on 8 April for a private gender scan. It will be our 4th wedding anniversary and I'll be 17+1 weeks so hopefully we will find out. Still feeling nausious on and off and very tired with headaches. But I'm much smaller this time round so hopefully!!!! My last 2 boy pregnancies were similar but sickness and tiredness was worse 2nd time and stopped at 12 weeks whereas with my first it stopped at 16 weeks but wasn't anywhere near as bad. I was much bigger with my second too. My MIL thinks I am carrying different this time. 

Not long to wait now! Can't believe I'm 16 weeks already!!! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

hi im the same sorry been mia but been reorganising our wedding for 23rd may its nearly all confirmed just need to know if my dress will be here on time :) i wont be a whale on my wedding day xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all-

Devi, Nicole--Yeah, I still have the shortness of breath and I have just been stopping to take a couple of extra deep breaths. I started taking a daily antihistamine, which helped a bit with the allergy-related breathing issues, fortunately.

I'm feeling OK these days, except for complete and utter exhaustion. So frustrating!
Devi--is yours any better now? or still pretty tired?
Nicole--has any MS kicked in for you yet?

BTW, I noticed I'm getting that linea nigra below my belly button. This seems a bit early to me! Anyone else??

re: maternity wear, I can't wait! My pants are feeling pretty tight and uncomfortable at this point, and I bet it will be pretty bad in a couple of weeks. I looked at Motherhood.com and they have a bunch of cute stuff, but the prices add up quickly! You basically need a whole new wardrobe--ugh
I will check Old Navy, too.


----------



## hibiscus07

I forgot to mention that I've been feeling pretty unattractive with the disappearing waistline. I expected to develop a bump, which I know I will, but at this stage, it just looks like I'm getting pretty thick around the waist. :(


----------



## Devi#1

GG - YAAAY!! 23 May is really really close.. wow u must be really busy now! Enjoy your time as a not yet married woman! ;)

Tink - WHy is the next scan all the way in May?? My doc is going to schedule mine after the 18 week appt. I'm sure u cant wait till then.. good thing u are going in a week!! YAY!! U must be sooo excited. 

Aurora - did u find out the bump color yet?

hibiscus - Yup the short of breath feeling went away around 13 weeks.. all better now.. But somedays when I get really tired its there. 

I have the line on my belly too!!


----------



## Joli

Thanks so much for all the advice on the lack of symptoms I'm feeling, it made me feel so much better (and Ladybird, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so ill on the other extreme, you poor thing!). I worried more because I had symptoms and then they went away. I've gotta love the medical system in HK, I called them this morning and asked if I could have my scan today rather than next week Wed, and they said, no prob - so I went in, and got a scan done for my ease of mind, cause I just know I'd be worried for a whole week with my symptoms dissapeared. Wonderfully, everything is peachy, and the doc says I'm 9 weeks today. Attached is a pic of my scan - I love that it looks like a heart shape!

Hibiscus - I've got a friend who put on more weight in her waist before lower down, and she's having a boy... I wonder if that has anything to do with it?

Devi - I've love to see your bump, send us a pic!!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 9w.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone! joli I'm so glad your scan turned out okay! I haven't been here much mostly because all day yesterday I was too busy dry heaving and being too sick to move! Seriously I went to work and made it a whole hour! Today I feel a smidge better... but not much so I called in again! The only think I could even stomache thinking about yesterday was chicken nuggets and fries from McDonalds because it was the most flavorless food I could think of! So thats all I kept down and today I haven't even tried to eat yet... but I am feeling pretty yucky so I might wait a while longer to try food. I missed a few days of my prenatals and I'm wondering if thats what drove me into this sickness coma! DH is in Chippewa Falls today :( He probably won't be home till late but hes being really good about this whole me not working thing! Considering I haven't left the bed in 3 days :( Except of course to go be :sick:! hope everyone else is feeling much better then me! Love the pic Joli!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice on the lack of symptoms I'm feeling, it made me feel so much better (and Ladybird, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so ill on the other extreme, you poor thing!). I worried more because I had symptoms and then they went away. I've gotta love the medical system in HK, I called them this morning and asked if I could have my scan today rather than next week Wed, and they said, no prob - so I went in, and got a scan done for my ease of mind, cause I just know I'd be worried for a whole week with my symptoms dissapeared. Wonderfully, everything is peachy, and the doc says I'm 9 weeks today. Attached is a pic of my scan - I love that it looks like a heart shape!
> 
> Hibiscus - I've got a friend who put on more weight in her waist before lower down, and she's having a boy... I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> Devi - I've love to see your bump, send us a pic!!

The first thing I noticed is that your sac is heart-shaped! Aww


----------



## 2016

Joli.....I am sooooo pleased they moved up you appointment to reassure you. Imagine you would have been stressing for a week over nothing! hibiscus is right about the heart shape sac. How adorable! Your bubba is growing so fast - jumped forward another day! :yipee: I have updated you on the TTC thread. :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

cute lil beannie Joli!! true it is a heart shaped sac - Well if its a lil boy, then looks like this one is going to be breaking alot of hearts Joli.. lol.. congrats!

claire - so sorry u are feeling so terrible.. you should eat as it makes alot of people feel so much better to their surprise.


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - thanks for being so sweet about my little heart! :) 

Claire, I'm sorry you're feeling so ill! I wouldn't have thought missing your prenatals would make you sick - but you better make sure you take them, particularly when you're sick so that baby has all the nutrients it needs. Have any of the remedies the girls have talked about like ginger or seasick bands helped you?

Hibiscus - I went on the weighing scale this morning, and I have put on a whopping 6lbs! I think it's spread evenly cause I can't identify exactly where the weight is, but I've had to go down a beltloop ... I honestly didn't realise the weight would come on so quickly!

2016 - Thanks for doing the update :) Have you been told when your FS appointment will be?

Devi - I can't believe you're fast approach 16 weeks already, and Tink is already had 16 weeks! So incredible! :flower:


----------



## LittleAurora

such a brill pic!!!


I am just sitting with te lap top and i dont know what baby did but it fely like a massive turn and my belly moved and i had a funny pulling feeling in my left side as she moved! lol it was so wierd!!!


----------



## Joli

awww, Aurora, that's so adorable! How wonderful to actually feel your babe! Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

woohoo check out my new wedding ticker :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Baumy has been moving a little bit, more and more each day. Kicks the doppler! Silly baby!

I have been in a very cranky mood all day long, every little thing bothers me.


----------



## Joli

oohh, so awesome that you can tell your babe's moving Michele - how wonderful!

GG - love the wedding ticker! Now much longer now!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

wow every one is moving along so quickly! 

I cant believe how time flys!!!! I thought that it would go so slow waiting for baby but its only 2 weeks untill Im half way thru!!!! AHHH!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I am done with the 1st tri tomorrow!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

OHH scary!! LOL

any more bump pics or scan pics??


----------



## nicole3108

Hope everyone is have a great easter!! Just on my way to bed, lots of visiting tomorrow. :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Happy Easter to every one and happy 2nd trimester to me!!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Michele!!!! How exciting for you!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Joli

Happy 2nd Tri Michele!!! And happy 11 weeks Claire!!! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

woop 2nd tri!! :D congrats


----------



## GossipGirly

the joke ticker is so true when it said mummy is realises she needs to clean to toilet when i was throwing up last night i thought god this toilet needs cleaning so have done it today haha 

but now its changed !! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh my god I found that out too!!! I got a little obsessive about our toilet being clean!!! Course I was in it a lot! Well... still am :( Oh well! Mom swears its all worth it lol. 

Thanks Joli!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Happy 2nd tri, Michelle!

Sorry I haven't stopped in much lately. I will have to catch up with everyon'es happenings soon.

I hope you all had a great Easter!


----------



## Devi#1

Happy 2nd tri Michele.. wow.. u can feel the baby already?? awesome.. I have a goldfish swimming around inside me feeling now.. lol.. its so hard to explain to DH what it feels like he is so felt out sometimes.. cant wait for baby to Kick him.. haha..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> Happy 2nd tri Michele.. wow.. u can feel the baby already?? awesome.. I have a goldfish swimming around inside me feeling now.. lol.. its so hard to explain to DH what it feels like he is so felt out sometimes.. cant wait for baby to Kick him.. haha..

when the baby starts kicking hard, make him put his head on your belly!:haha:

I have a very bad intense craving for coconut. I have never craved coconut in my life!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hope everyone had a great Easter! Sorry haven't been on for a while, I need to catch up with what's been happening here.
Happy 2nd tri michele!!


----------



## LittleAurora

wow 2nd tri already!! seems like no time at all!!


----------



## LittleAurora

go on girls.... Ask me anything https://formspring.me/AuroraLucky13 

have a go


----------



## Devi#1

I have recently found out that we are now supposed to sleep on our sides.. I am a side sleeper normally - however now days I find myself waking up on my back .. 

Last night was a night from hell.. tossing and turning which was impossible, and I had leg cramps and hip & lower back pain.. I barely slept 15 mins at a time and at one point when I did sleep for longer I woke up on my back & short of breath, which scared the living daylights out of me!!

I have decided I need a pregnancy pillow for better posture when I sleep & to keep me on my side.

Help me decide: Back & Belly / Snoogle 

https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Back...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1270573506&sr=8-3

or

https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1270573506&sr=8-2


----------



## 2016

Devi....I like the dual-purpose of the first one, but my first thought with that was - how would my DH fit in our bed if I had such a HUGE pillow :rofl:
The second one looks just as comfy but not quite as cumbersome. Just my personal preference :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Don't know if they sell these in the US but I thought this one looked pretty cool because it could bend into various shapes and isn't huge...
https://www.dreamgenii.com/?section=shop&product_category=pregnancy_support_pillow

...the site does list some US stockists...


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - thanks .. I have read reviews both pillows fit well with 2 people on a queen bed (thats what we have)


----------



## 2016

There are so many mini-versaries today I had to copy and past from the TTC thread :rofl: Sorry if I miss anyone!

Tinkerbell500.....Happy 17 weeks! :flower:

iwanta8a8y....14 weeks already! :happydance:

Joli.....Double digits day for you! :yipee: 10 weeks!!!! :wohoo: 

Ladybird28.....9 weeks - seems to have gone so fast! :thumbup:

nicole3108.....7 weeks with your beautiful beating bean! :bunny:


----------



## GossipGirly

:( u missed me, hapy 8 weeks and 5 days! haha x


----------



## 2016

GG...happy 8w5d....would have wished you at 9 weeks. :hugs:
I wad just so amazed at how many girls were exact weeks apart and celebrating mini-versaries on the same day! :)

Also congrats to the girls who made 2nd tri recently! :yipee:


----------



## nicole3108

wow there are a lot of mini-versaries today (very cute way to put it 2016!) Congrats to everyone!! :yipee: Haven't posted on here in awhile, had my ultrasound and saw/heard the heartbeat! Although when I was pregnant with ds they said it wasn't safe to let me hear it on the ultrasound so I don't know why she did it but I loved hearing it anyway. :)

devi: not sure which one I like better and the one 2016 posted looks good because it's also a nursing pillow. Hope you enjoy whichever one you decide on. Can you put my due date as November 24th? The ultrasound put me back a day. 

gossipgirly: forgot to reply to you on the other thread! I can't believe people thought it was silly that you got an early ultrasound, I find it quite reassuring. How's the sickness for you now? You made me laugh with the toliet comment! 

clairenicole: How are you doing? Hopefully feeling better! Are you back at work now?

hibiscus: haven't seen you post in awhile, hope everything is going well! 

mommymichele: happy 2nd tri!!! :yipee: 

hope everyone else is doing well! I know I missed a lot of people! There's quite a few now!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Everyone!
Nicole--Yeah, I stop by to check the happs on occasion but haven't been feeling very internet-y lately. I'm sure it will come back soon! I'm so happy to hear you had your U/S. So exciting! Any pics to share? AND Happy 7 weeks!

Joli--happy 10 weeks!! Woohoo! Making double digits feels really great. My next milestone is 13 weeks. Eek! So soon.

So, I have my 12 week appt a week from today. Hoping to hear the HB on Doppler, but am kind of scared. What if something's wrong?? Argh
Two days later, next Friday, we have our early risk assessment US, and a visit with the maternal fetal medicine specialist. It will be such a relief to have it over! (If everything is OK, of course...)

2016--glad to see things seem back on track for you! Looks like O is right around the corner :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi nicole sickness isnt too bad comes and goes mainly when i need food lol.. been to bridal shop today girls got a whole new dress the woman is a star only £50 more and she is selling the old one for me, new one is just as good, already in the shop and a bigger size with room for me to grow! :D xx


----------



## Devi#1

Happy Mini anniversary girls!! lol.. 

time is flying!! DH was like OMG we are almost half way there! 

Oh by the way.. Pandu started punching / kicking!! YAY.. still have the goldfish swimming around feeling too, but yesterday it was like some1 flicked me in my belly.. it was awesome!! kinda a popcorn popping effect.. couple of times !! the first few times I yelled with joy!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Good Morning!! well its not really morning anymoer but hey.... who cares I just woke up lol! After all I'm sleeping for 2 now lmao!!!!! I feeeel FANTASTIC! For the last few days I feel all human again and stuff!! YAY FOR ME! 

Nicole- I'm totally back to work... just working 5 hour shifts instead of 8 hour ones!


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, just go get yourself a really good body pillow hun, you don't need anything more than that. Tossing and turning is normal at this point in pregnancy. Sucks big time.

I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow, don't think much is going to happen but I'll let you know how it goes. When I leave, I should (fingers crossed) be getting the date for our gender scan!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all,
just wantedto share my news....I felt the baby kickingfrom the outside last night!! Shewas doing some 'dance moves' and I put my hand on my bell and she kicked it 3 times!! 

Altho, sadly she fell asleep before hubby got out of the shower! He had hi hand on my tum for nearly the rest of the night, but she only wriggled! lol 

But im so pleased! It felt amazing!


----------



## MommyMichele

Aurora when do you find out the gender if you are going to find out?


----------



## LittleAurora

I have my 20 weeks scan on the 21st April. Our hospital dont tell you the sex, but im going to ask her to show us the babies bits! lol...maybe get a pic so we can all guess. But unless its really REALLY obvious we wont know untill its born!

And TBH I only want to know if its a girl cause im desperate for a daughter after having 2 sons! lol. Not that we will be disappointed if its a boy.


----------



## MommyMichele

My Belly Bump! 

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/13wks4days.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/13wks4days3.jpg

I'm FREAKING massive lol!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> My Belly Bump!
> 
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/13wks4days.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/13wks4days3.jpg
> 
> I'm FREAKING massive lol!

Ooh wow!! At 13 weeks?!? 
I want a bump! I just feel super fat right now. Tight pants, gross squishiness, but no bump :(


----------



## MommyMichele

lol I think I'm just fat, not really a baby bump yet. Maybe I should lay off the cake? roflmao


----------



## Devi#1

MM - how was the appointment? awesome bumpage by the way.. I am still amazed at how gorgeous your belly is - i cant get over that u have delivered 5 kids already!!!!!!!!! you'd never know looking at that belly.. How did you keep away the stretch marks? share the secret!!

aurora - fantastic news abt baby and kicking !! cant wait for it to happen to me!! I am joining you on team yellow! We are not finding out the sex of the baby too..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> MM - how was the appointment? awesome bumpage by the way.. I am still amazed at how gorgeous your belly is - i cant get over that u have delivered 5 kids already!!!!!!!!! you'd never know looking at that belly.. How did you keep away the stretch marks? share the secret!!

Ty hun! If I knew, I wouldn't be on a budget!! :haha: I do put Vitamin E lotion on daily though

Great appointment! Mostly a gab session to answer any questions, no internal exams which it totally fine with me!

Here's the run down.

I've gained 16 pounds already!
Not anemic! I'm at 14! GOOD!
Baby's HR is at 150
I have to wear a splint now for my carpel tunnel and I hate it!
I have to suffer with my runny/stuffy nose.
I will (supposedly) deliver between 35-37 weeks (Sept 5-20) BUT
She wants to do an amniocentesis at 28 weeks (I think) WHICH
is the day we make a date for the c-section AND
our hospital walk though.

*Not a bad appointment! Now for the really good news!

Our next appointment is in 6 weeks. It's been pushed back by 2 weeks so we have one appointment that includes OUR GENDER SCAN!!! So on May 26th at 10 AM (2 days before our 4th wedding anniversary) we will find out if we have a Diva or a Bubba!* :happydance::happydance:

I think I got all the info right! All in all a great appointment!

I will officially deliver in September.


----------



## 2016

Hi Michele :wave:

So pleased you appointment went well and I love your smooth bump :thumbup:

Out of (nosey) interest...why are you delivering a bit early?
Do you have any hunches whether you are having a boy or girl?

~~*~~

Thought we chould play a game and guess what each of you girls is having! :happydance: (ps. please don't hate me if I guess the opposite of what you wanted :rofl:)

michele.....:blue:
hibiscus......:pink:
aurora.....:blue:
clairenicole......:pink:
joli......:pink:
devi......:blue:
GG......:pink:
nicole.....:pink:
ladybird.....:blue:
iwanta8a8y....:blue:

....and we know CSunshine and ryder are both :blue:

Did I miss anyone? There are so many of you :haha:


----------



## MommyMichele

6th c-section hun, she's concerned about my internal scar and all that. History of preterm labor and early delivery.
I think girl, he thinks boy. Why do you think boy for me hun?


----------



## MommyMichele

double post


----------



## 2016

Oh that would make sense about the prev c-sections! Just curious how these things work. You are one experienced momma!

I have no idea why I think boy for you or why I think any particular gender for anyone :shrug:
I just looked at the name, thought for a minute about the person (who I know only from words on a forum) and just picked. A hunch, guess, intuition. I am normally wrong! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

MommyMichele said:


> 6th c-section hun, she's concerned about my internal scar and all that. History of preterm labor and early delivery.
> I think girl, he thinks boy. Why do you think boy for me hun?

Lovely bump Michelle
I guess boy for you Michelle and girl for Joli....thats all thats coming to me right now
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - EVERYONE I meet says I am going to have a lil boy.. incl you.. LOL.... its soo weird.. guess we will only find out in September..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> 2016 - EVERYONE I meet says I am going to have a lil boy.. incl you.. LOL.... its soo weird..

Same here! 6 weeks till we find out. Also being told this one will be an 8+ pounder.


----------



## hibiscus07

Good evening, all :)

2016--I like your guess about a girl. I've always wanted a boy, but I have a weird feeling this is a girl. I will be happy either way, honestly. I've noticed we are having a much easier time picking girl names than boy names, interestingly!

I just noticed tonight that I'm now officially below the "200 days left" mark! I think it was 266 days at Ovulation day. Today is 199! Woohoo! I really can't believe 1st trimester is almost done. What a relief. Actually, I will feel relieved if all is well at our two appts next week.

I'm still feeling freaked out at my pounding/racing heart and the out of breath feeling. I will ask about it at the appt next week. Everything I've read indicates that it is normal for this time, but I HATE the feeling. It's kind of scary to feel like I'm not getting enough oxygen. I'm guessing the anemia might have something to do with it, too. I've been on the iron supplements for 3 weeks. I wonder when the benefits will kick in.

Michelle--you've inspired me to post a pic of my bump. Maybe I should started posting one every couple of weeks. I mostly just feel fat right now, but it will be interesting to see the progression. I will post a pic as soon as I can. Maybe tomorrow. BTW, am I correct in thinking I see NO stretch marks on your belly?? That's impressive! :thumbup:

Aurora--congrats on feeling baby kicking! That's so exciting :hugs:

Where are Joli and Nicole??


----------



## 2016

Britt11 said:


> Lovely bump Michelle
> I guess boy for you Michelle and girl for Joli....thats all thats coming to me right now
> :hugs:


That's all that's coming to me right now made me lol :rofl:
I just imagined you sitting there with a crystal ball of baby gender prediction...hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :wacko:


hibiscus....you should TOTALLY post your bumpage :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

*LittleAurora*.....19 weeks! - one away from halfway....I am so excited for you :hugs:

*Devi*....18 weeks - not long for you either. You girls are growing up so fast :cry: :rofl:

*GennaLynne*....13 weeks - do we count this end of first tri? :wohoo:

*GossipGirly*.....9 weeks already. I think getting your bfp late has made the time fly by (I must remember that trick) :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

I know def cos i tested late i think, everyone thinks im having a girl..inc u 2016 lol 

michelle just out of interest why do u need to have an amneocentisis (prob spelt it wrong!) sorry if u have posted something earlier and iv missed it x


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Gals!

Here are my belly pics from today, 11w4d. I took the pics in my office at work. Great use of work time, I know.
Please don't laugh at my squishiness! I feel pretty gross right now :cry:

I weighed myself this AM and it looks like I haven't gained any weight since my last appt 3 weeks ago! At least that is good. I think I gained 5-7 lbs right away from 4-8 weeks, and since then I've had a constant amount of bloating, water retention, and constipation. Very sexy, I know.
 



Attached Files:







belly 11w4d.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6









belly 11w4d-2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireNicole

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi Gals!
> 
> Here are my belly pics from today, 11w4d. I took the pics in my office at work. Great use of work time, I know.
> Please don't laugh at my squishiness! I feel pretty gross right now :cry:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You do NOT look gross! ITs a beautiful bump! We can't all be skinny minnies like SOME of the girls here :winkwink: I also think its an excellent use of work time!!
> 
> I'd post my pics but I'm not showing yet! Which is almost starting to worry me!:dohh:


----------



## MommyMichele

GossipGirly said:


> I know def cos i tested late i think, everyone thinks im having a girl..inc u 2016 lol
> 
> michelle just out of interest why do u need to have an amneocentisis (prob spelt it wrong!) sorry if u have posted something earlier and iv missed it x

It's to check lung maturity. Dr is just being cautious. No worries.


----------



## Devi#1

hibuscus - you look great!!!

2016 - its Happy 17 weeks to me!! not 18.. lol.. hheheeh

I wish the weather in seattle would get sunny already.. its been overcast & raining almost everyda since NOVEMBER last year.. gosh.. cant wait for summer..


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hibuscus - you look great!!!
> 
> 2016 - its Happy 17 weeks to me!! not 18.. lol.. hheheeh
> 
> I wish the weather in seattle would get sunny already.. its been overcast & raining almost everyda since NOVEMBER last year.. gosh.. cant wait for summer..

Thanks, Devi! 
Happy 17 weeks to you! Where are your belly pics?? You must have a good bump by now


----------



## 2016

Devi.....:dohh:

hibiscus....I really like your bump all smooth and round and an EXCELLENT use of work time :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!

2016 I hope you wrong about the gender lol!!


----------



## Devi#1

Just got a call from the doc office & the results for the 2nd tri quad screening tests (spina bifida, anencephaly, Down syndrome (trisomy 21) & Edwards syndrome (trisomy 18)) are back.. 

They are Negative!! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> Just got a call from the doc office & the results for the 2nd tri quad screening tests (spina bifida, anencephaly, Down syndrome (trisomy 21) & Edwards syndrome (trisomy 18)) are back..
> 
> They are Negative!! :happydance:

Woohoo!! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Well, I couldn't resist and I took an intelligender test that I saw at Walgreens. I have no idea how accurate those things are supposed to be.

Anyway, it says it will be smoky green if a boy and yellow/orange if a girl. The test results are ready at 10 minutes. It turned dark olive green-grey immediately and stayed that color. I guess that means boy! We shall see... :D


----------



## LittleAurora

I wish we had those tests here!!!


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry for the radio silence - I've just had the toughest few days at work - we had a massive case go to court in China today and we were literally working all hours of the day or night last week and all throughout the weekend. I didn't have a second to get online. I'm loving all the pics!! 

Michele - I know everyone's commented on this already, but what a lovely bump and no stretch marks!! What was the weight of your other babies when they came out? 

Hibiscus - happy 12 weeks! you have a lovely bump too!! I'm trying to put together a progression of pics - I started taking them at 4.5 weeks, and took one each week (except for last week because of work madness!). I'll post them when I'm at 12 weeks! 

Aurora - that's wonderful that you can feel your little babe, I can't imagine how that must feel yet!

Devi - I'm so happy for you that all your tests came out clear. :)

2016 and Britt - I love that you guessed me having a girl! Everyone around me is convinced that I'm going to have a boy, but I honestly have no idea. DH would love to have a little girl! Of couse we'd be happy with whatever came along. 

Claire - that's amazing that you're not showing at all. I've already put on 6-7 pounds. All the books I've read say that you're only supposed to put on 3-5 pounds during the first tri, I can't understand why I'm packing on the pounds so quickly! I went to the gym during my lunch break today. I don't mind my tummy getting bigger, but I feel like I'm just getting rounder everywhere - especially my bum! :rofl:

As for me, still no MS, or tiredness!? I feel generally very good, just fat! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli- You are probably very NOT fat! lol. I wish I felt fat! I'm READY to feel fat!!! I just feel like cleaning the toilet while I feel okay so that when my heads in it later I'm not going "ohhh nooo I missed a spot" lmao! Eeeeks on the busy work weeks!! Don't let yourself get too stressed! Way excited to see your montage of pictures!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli--thanks! Can't wait to see your pics. I'll post my next one at 13.5 weeks. I'll try to do every other week.

Glad to hear things are going well for you--I can't believe no tiredness! Lucky! I only had 2 weeks of heavy duty nausea, and only mild and occasional since then. My friend that is 2 weeks ahead of me is _still_ really sick, even vomiting, so that makes 7 weeks of it for her. I feel so lucky to not have to deal with that.

This thread has been so quiet! Where is everyone??
We need updates stat! :D


----------



## MommyMichele

I have small babies. All were between 5.5 pounds and 6.7 pounds. I've 5'1" and there are only 3 inches between my lowest rib and my hip. Not much room for them to grow. I don't carry high or low, I carry out!

Some people are wishing me an 8+ pounder with this one!


----------



## ClaireNicole

EEEEEEEKS to the 8 lber!!!


----------



## nicole3108

Happy 12 weeks Hibiscus! I'm late but didn't get on much yesterday. I love your bump!!! so cute! I don't think we have those tests here but I wish we did, sounds fun. I've seen quite a few people on here talk about the breathlessness and anemia, I hope the iron works so you can breathe easier, must be awful.

devi: great to hear about the test results!! Congrats! :) 

gossipgirly: hope you're doing well, going to pop by your journal to see what's new :thumbup: 

mommymichele: you've had such tiny babies! Excited to see the gender, do you have any predictions?

I have very few symptoms for the last few days, the only thing that worries me a little is that my nipples were really sore and now they're just a little sore. So far having a good first tri though. Not really that tired or sick as long as I eat small regular meals. I realized yesterday I still haven't posted my scan pic, :dohh: 

The only predictions I have so far is girl for Joli and boy for clairenicole.


----------



## LittleAurora

I need to know my babies gender but I dont want to pay for a gender scan lol. Im getting so excited for my 20 week scan in 8days! But the wont tell us the sex either lol!


----------



## Joli

Hey Claire - I'm not fat by any means, I'm just not used to how tight all my clothes feel, and all the cellulite that is nicely building up in my bum! :rofl: You're lucky you don't feel fat!! It's a yucky feeling!

Hibiscus - I'm already looking forward to your next photo! My belly seems to have jumped betwee 8-10 weeks. Your friend sounds like she's in a tough situation being so sick! poor thing! Glad you're feeling better though, I remember how ill you felt in the early weeks. 

MommyMichele - you're so lucky having such little babies! I'm sure my baby is going to be a giant (I'm 5'8" and DH is 6'7"!) eek! 

Aurora - how much is it to get a gender scan? I didn't realise that they had to use a different kind of scan for that.


----------



## LittleAurora

over here its nearly £300!!


----------



## Joli

eeek! - Wow, that's so expensive Aurora! I can totally understand your reservations about paying that! Honestly I thought they could just tell by doing a normal scan - just goes to show how little I know!


----------



## Devi#1

wowie!! that is a expensive scan!! 

MM - I hope u have a good size one this time.. not little & not huge either.. 

glad to know none of us are really "suffering" with this pregnancy.. YAY!!

I have my next appt at 18 weeks.. this friday..


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol I wassss suffering! Now i'm just happy i'm NOT suffering! Still having headache problems :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

nicole3108 said:


> Happy 12 weeks Hibiscus! I'm late but didn't get on much yesterday. I love your bump!!! so cute! I don't think we have those tests here but I wish we did, sounds fun. I've seen quite a few people on here talk about the breathlessness and anemia, I hope the iron works so you can breathe easier, must be awful.
> 
> devi: great to hear about the test results!! Congrats! :)
> 
> gossipgirly: hope you're doing well, going to pop by your journal to see what's new :thumbup:
> 
> mommymichele: you've had such tiny babies! Excited to see the gender, do you have any predictions?
> 
> I have very few symptoms for the last few days, the only thing that worries me a little is that my nipples were really sore and now they're just a little sore. So far having a good first tri though. Not really that tired or sick as long as I eat small regular meals. I realized yesterday I still haven't posted my scan pic, :dohh:
> 
> The only predictions I have so far is girl for Joli and boy for clairenicole.

I totally WANT a boy too!!!


----------



## nicole3108

little aurora: That's a crazy amount of money for a scan...here it is less than $100 if you just want a gender assesment. Is there any way that you can get them to hint? Here they ask if you want to know at your 20 week scan, seems just plain unfair that they won't tell you. Hopefully you can see the baby's bits well enough to get an idea. Either way excited to see pics of your little one. :)

clairenicole: Your pregnancy reminds me of mine with DS! Not sure if there is anything to that but hopefully since you want a boy anyway! Glad you're feeling better now though, have you asked your doctor about the headaches? Maybe there is something you could take?

devi: are you going to take an 18 week bump pic? I really can't believe how close you are to halfway. I feel like everyone's pregnancies are going so fast!


----------



## MommyMichele

My cabbage test and placenta placement suggest girl. If you go by the old wives tales (which I don't believe in) acne and craving sweets, it's a girl. The Chinese Gender thing says boy but that was wrong for 3 of my kids including my mothers pregnancy with me.

Joli, just because your tall, doesn't mean you'll get a giant baby hun. My babies were growth restricted because of my size. My cousin how is your height had smaller babies. All babies are different.

Can anyone get to the front page of b'n'b? I can't get to it at all!


----------



## hibiscus07

I don't even want to _think_ about baby size! I was 8 lbs and DH was 10 lbs. That sounds painful. I guess we'll just wait and see.

I started wearing maternity clothes yesterday. They're so comfy! 
It's crazy. My belly, all of a sudden, looks way bigger than it did even a week or two ago. It's more likely just fat and bloat than it is baby at this point, but it does look kinda round. Hmm. 12 weeks seems early, yeah??

Happy (almost) 8 weeks, Nicole!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> My cabbage test and placenta placement suggest girl. If you go by the old wives tales (which I don't believe in) acne and craving sweets, it's a girl. The Chinese Gender thing says boy but that was wrong for 3 of my kids including my mothers pregnancy with me.
> 
> Joli, just because your tall, doesn't mean you'll get a giant baby hun. My babies were growth restricted because of my size. My cousin how is your height had smaller babies. All babies are different.
> 
> Can anyone get to the front page of b'n'b? I can't get to it at all!

No problems with the front page for me. Maybe it's OK now, or your connection is screwy?


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone get to the front page of b'n'b? I can't get to it at all!
> 
> No problems with the front page for me. Maybe it's OK now, or your connection is screwy?Click to expand...

connection is fine, still can't get to the front page, even after clearing. :shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

nm, got it!


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora....its such a shame they won't tell you the gender. I think my local hospital says the same but somehow everyone finds out. Maybe it just depends if you get one of the nice sonographers they might just let slip :haha:

I noticed another thread on BnB about someone in N.Ireland looking for private gender scans https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...dies-northern-ireland-re-private-scans-2.html

The one lady seems to have found a cheap place https://www.babyscan.ie/prices-special-offers which is only 130 euros/115 pounds which is much cheaper :thumbup:

Of course, waiting and having a suprise is free....for everything else theres Mastercard :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

nicole3108 said:


> clairenicole: Your pregnancy reminds me of mine with DS! Not sure if there is anything to that but hopefully since you want a boy anyway! Glad you're feeling better now though, have you asked your doctor about the headaches? Maybe there is something you could take?

Theres Flexeril (sp) but Oh and i are a little intimidated by it... I'm a bit of a pill popper so I don't usually take prescription drugs like that... but I might have to take them and just make sure i'm uber responsible with them because i'm in some head pain!!!

Cross your fingers for a boy! lol

Oh and i haven't had any problems with the BNB front page!


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
I had my 12w checkup today. Everything is great!! Woohoo--what a relief! I heard little bean's HB on the doppler. It is 160-yay!
I got the results of all the blood tests from 8 weeks. Except for the anemia, everything was fine. Found out I'm not a cystic fibrosis carrier, which I didn't suspect, but it's still nice to know.
Uterus is measuring 13+ weeks, which is interesting. We have our ultrasound on Friday, so should be able to get an updated measurement then. I'll def post pics.

How is everyone? Any news??


----------



## Devi#1

I cant believe time is flying so fast!! 18 weeks soon.. EEEEEKkKKKK!!! I shall post a belly pic.. I have a nice bump going.. its soo cute! lol.. now the mission is to keep it stretch mark free! Rubbing Vitamin E oil on belly, butt, boobs, after shower & olive oil on belly at night when i finish in the kitchen (lol) 

Got a regular doc appt on Friday.. cant wait to hear the heartbeat .. I am so attached to Pandu!! Gosh I love Him/Her so much!! 

Hibiscus - glad everything is well.. & have fun at the ultrasound!! make sure u get pics..


----------



## Devi#1

When I first felt your hand on mamma's belly.
I knew right away that you must be my daddy.
So gently at first-for fear I'd somehow burst,
then a little firmer-aren't I a little squirmer?
When I first heard your voice through mamma's belly,
I knew right away you'd be such a loving daddy.
Momma said, speak a little louder,so I could hear,
but how could she know? I heard you loud and clear!

-----------------------------

So cute!!


----------



## Devi#1

From the Beginning...

Mothers give the greatest gift,
that we on earth can receive.
A life to live and love to give;
the day she does conceive.

She carries me close, inside her.
Her heartbeat I do hear.
Her voice sounds like Angels singing-
The first sweet sound I hear.

Her touch is; Oh so gentle.
So secure I feel inside.
Only wondering how much longer,
in her womb I must abide.

Then the day comes,
when I no longer need to stay.
I only want to be outside-
in her arms I wish to lay.

I twist I turn, 
I push I shove,
I open my eyes 
and look above.

So scared I feel,
I just want to hide,
then her voice I hear,
so close by my side.

Then I see her-
The most Beautiful sight I've seen,
reaching out for me- her eyes full of tears,
yet still a happy gleam.

I snuggle and cuddle,
as close as I can.
As she kisses me gently,
and then takes me by my little hand.

I love her instantly,
as much as my small heart can bare.
Bundled up in her arms;
I grasp a strand of her soft hair.

I wrap it in my hand,
So, so very tight.
wanting to make sure that-
she is with me throughout the night.

I settle in quickly,
and slowly drift off to sleep.
As my mother carefully watches over me,
and counts each toe on my feet.

I see her in my dreams,
I feel her in my heart.
And I know this feeling will be here, in life,
even if we are apart.

So Mother, when you think of me,
know that this is true;
When I think of Undying Love,
Mother I am thinking of YOU!


----------



## Joli

MM - thanks for making me feel better about not having a giant baby! haha :)

Hibiscus - don't worry about being on maternity clothes already, I'm just over a week behind you, and my clothes are so tight! I swear my work trousers were near ripping today every time I went to sit down! :rofl: I'm so glad that your scan went so well!! I can't wait to see your pic! :) 

Claire - sorry you're having headaches, make sure you drink enough cause dehydration can cause headaches. 

Devi - post a pic! post a pic! <pretty please??? > :) :flower: - your bump sounds lovely! And what a beautiful poem! It brought tears to my eyes!

Nicole - how are you feeling hon? I forgot to mention, I think you said on this thread or the other one that your bb's were less sore and you were a bit worried - just about all my symptoms went away and I got really worried, but everything was just fine! So try not to worry :)


----------



## Devi#1

Well the latest is a pic of me 16+4

my bump looks bigger than my boobs.. lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3878.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute bump Devi!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! how are you? Cant wait to see some scan pics soon!! 

I am 20 weeks tomorrow!1 HALF WAY!! WHOOP!!!! and my scan is next week!! cant wait!


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Morning!


----------



## Devi#1

Good morning everyone

aurora - whoohoo.. half way!! wow.. time flies!!! yay.. before you know it the lil baby will be here..


----------



## ClaireNicole

all our little babys will be here before we know it! And there will be a new set of girls here lol... we'll need a team Aphrodite tigers thread in mom forums lol


----------



## hibiscus07

Great bump, Devi! Can't wait to see it grow :thumbup:

Joli--haven't had the scan yet. That will be tomorrow--woohoo! Yesterday was just "our" 12 week checkup. I will post pics as soon as I have em. 

BTW, I officially came out of the pregnancy closet at work yesterday. Just hearing the HB was enough to make me feel confident that things will be OK. There are SO many women at my work who are pregnant. It looks like our maternity leaves will be staggered, though, fortunately. 
Does everyone in this forum, other than those of us in the US, live in a country with mandatory paid maternity leave? The US is so far behind with that. There is mandatory 3 months _unpaid_ leave here--boo! Fortunately I can get short-term disability for 6 weeks of it, which will be 60% of my pay, and I can use sick/vacation time for about 4 weeks of it, but that will leave a couple of weeks unpaid. Argh


----------



## ClaireNicole

oOoOo I never thought of short term disability! I'm going to have to look into that! I'm not at a place with paid leave either... but since i'm not sure I'm going back... i'm not 100% worried about it!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - looking forward to your scan tomorrow! In HK we have 10 weeks fully paid which is statutory. My lawfirm gives me 12 weeks fully paid, and an optional 4 weeks unpaid. If I was still living in the UK, the big lawfiems there give you 6 months off, fully paid!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - looking forward to your scan tomorrow! In HK we have 10 weeks fully paid which is statutory. My lawfirm gives me 12 weeks fully paid, and an optional 4 weeks unpaid. If I was still living in the UK, the big lawfiems there give you 6 months off, fully paid!!

I'm so jealous of that!
There is so much talk in this country about "family values", but it's BS because there's basically no support for parents, imo. 
I can't imagine being a single mother working a job for like 10 bucks an hour. I have no idea what I would do. We can barely afford it as-is!


----------



## GossipGirly

im not sure about hear in UK but I think they are pretty on the ball i think we have quite a good maternity package and we even get a maternity grant after 24 weeks :) a one off payment to put towards the baby x


----------



## ClaireNicole

What I hate is that OH doesn't get a drop of PATERNITY leave! Like he doesn't need to be home with the baby or be helping me recover form my c-section!!! Hes going to take some time off though anyway. Vacation time :| some vacation lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, 2 things. How do you know you're having a c-section already? and I saw your question about cloth diapers. I just ordered from https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/index.htm but this will be my first go around with cloth.

Luckily my DH has 3 weeks of vacation to use once the baby comes, no paternity leave. He does qualify for FMLA (family medical leave act) but that's unpaid. Not sure how much we are actually going to use for 'baby leave' but 3 weeks is more than plenty. It's going to be more like 10 days or less because he'll just drive me batty. He can turn into a hovering mother hen very quickly!


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM- I'm electing to have a C-Section! I'm very excited about it. Having a vaginal birth didn't work out so well for me the first time so now I'm trying the other way. I'm totally going to get some cloth and see what we think about them! My OH refuses to use them.... but I don't care what he thinks... even if we just use 10 or 20 and only during the day... were still saving sooooo much landfill space!

In other news... I went to the doc today to get a script for Flexoril.... and he tried to find the HB and couldn't... cause hes stupid :( grrr. Hes not an OB doc and he warned me of that before hand... but then why offer huh? Just like men to offer you something they can't deliver on! Stupid. My OB wasn't in today and I just wasn't spending another day with a migraine. Its now been 45 minutes or so since I took the stupid pill and i'm like..... come on kick in already!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can I be added here? I'm on the TTC thread! I just got a BFP today on a first response! I'll be due December 24!


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> Can I be added here? I'm on the TTC thread! I just got a BFP today on a first response! I'll be due December 24!

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats on you :bfp:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Devi#1

sweetmama!! YAY!! congrats.. I will add you to the front page.. I been still silently following the ttc thread .. although I dont post.. I know u from there.. lol..

claire - are u sure insurance will cover the elective c-section? 

My DH doesnt get paternity leave either.. he too is going to take off a week or so.. but my mom is coming from overseas to help out for 2 weeks after & then my in-laws will come for 2 weeks - so I will have plenty help.. DH is very eager to help out .. he has been educating himself.. 

Did you know in Canada they get up to a year off most of it paid!!! how cool is that!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats so awesome that you have a CJ because I have a CJ lol! well my sister does but hes still my favorite Nephew! He's Corbin James. Whats your CJ stand for?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi- my doctor and I are on the same page a lot! She'll make sure its covered! Plus we have Tricare... if the army can take up my husbands life then I can have a csection!!! Its good you'll have help! I think my mom would probably come help too but my dad might be here. Not sure if I've mentioned it, my dad lost his job and he might want to spend a few months with us :| we don't really know how to feel about that... but I would never dream of saying he couldn't stay here. He needs to be close to his grandbaby anyhow! 


Update on the Felxeril... Took one today, passed out, went to work, threw up, came home, been in bed feeling like crap ever since. Me+ downers= bad bad bad :( So no more of that for me!


----------



## Devi#1

24 dec .. due date already.. .wow.. the closing time is coming for conceiving 2010 babies.. 

Next year is the year of the RABBIT!! cute!!


----------



## Devi#1

Oh ohhh.. hope u feel better claire..


----------



## ClaireNicole

It seems like a never ending cycle lol baby doesn't want me to be healthy!! one of my bosses told me today he were concerned with my attendance... I was like i'm pregnant. He was like, Oh. lol yeah OH you butt head. Fire me for being pregnant I DARE you :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

ClaireNicole said:


> Thats so awesome that you have a CJ because I have a CJ lol! well my sister does but hes still my favorite Nephew! He's Corbin James. Whats your CJ stand for?



LOL that's too funny! It stands for Corbyn-Jaxxon! Corbyn pronounced the same way as Corbin!

As a word of advice from someone whose been there I would NOT recommend a elective c-section, they are sooooo hard on the body and have a very rough recovery, at least for me they did.

Thanks for the congrats ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Devi#1 said:


> sweetmama!! YAY!! congrats.. I will add you to the front page.. I been still silently following the ttc thread .. although I dont post.. I know u from there.. lol..
> 
> claire - are u sure insurance will cover the elective c-section?
> 
> My DH doesnt get paternity leave either.. he too is going to take off a week or so.. but my mom is coming from overseas to help out for 2 weeks after & then my in-laws will come for 2 weeks - so I will have plenty help.. DH is very eager to help out .. he has been educating himself..
> 
> Did you know in Canada they get up to a year off most of it paid!!! how cool is that!!

We do get a year and its all paid and fathers or mothers can take it.


----------



## ClaireNicole

thats so lucky! I'd have 10 kids lmao OH wouldn't though lmao hes already thinking abouy smothering me in my sleep I think :rofl:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Moody eh? I've already been moody too!


----------



## ClaireNicole

moody is a very nice way to say legally freakin nuts lol Even I know I'm crazy... but I can't help it the words and tears just fall out of me! Wish I had some brain to mouth constipation instead of the other kind lmao


----------



## Sweetmama26

LMAO, haven't had that yet but I know she's comin!


----------



## Britt11

ClaireNicole said:


> It seems like a never ending cycle lol baby doesn't want me to be healthy!! one of my bosses told me today he were concerned with my attendance... I was like i'm pregnant. He was like, Oh. lol yeah OH you butt head. Fire me for being pregnant I DARE you :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

you crack me up hon! lol...thanks for the laugh- I am declaring that I am offiically joining you guys this cycle!! :) I better get that BFP
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

lmao i'm just ready to have my baby here and to stop feeling like a crazy ,zitty, sick, has to pee all the time, bag lady lol Plus I see other babies and i'm like OHHHHHHHHH I'm so impatient!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Britt11 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> It seems like a never ending cycle lol baby doesn't want me to be healthy!! one of my bosses told me today he were concerned with my attendance... I was like i'm pregnant. He was like, Oh. lol yeah OH you butt head. Fire me for being pregnant I DARE you :D
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> you crack me up hon! lol...thanks for the laugh- I am declaring that I am offiically joining you guys this cycle!! :) I better get that BFP
> :hugs:Click to expand...


:dust::dust::dust: You can borrow some of my future baby eggs because i only want to do this one more time!!!! Good luck hun!!!!! I'll cross my fingers for a big fat :bfp:


----------



## Sweetmama26

LMAO Britt I'm betting you'll get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## MommyMichele

Clair of you explain how much money you save with cloth diapers, he might go for it a little better. That's how I got John on board. *$20 or so a week versus $20 a month.* They care more about $ than they do being green. Oh and then show him the thread about the new pampers causing massive diaper rash.


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol he cares more about the laundry and having to scrape poo! Hes an easier is better type of guy!


----------



## Sweetmama26

My reasoning for CDing has been that its cheaper and that's what got DF to agree lol. And my son had horrible diaper rashes from pampers


----------



## ClaireNicole

OoOo what kind do you use?!?!?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I use Beuble bums currently, I'm waiting for BG Flips, BG AIOs and another one that I can't remember the name of now lol. From franklin goose to come in.


----------



## 2016

Happy half way day LittleAurora!!!!! :yipee:

Happy double digits GG!!!! :bunny::bunny:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay!! half way today!! WHOOP!!! and only 5 days untill our scan! 

I cant beleive there are Dec babies! It actually makes me feel like I am so much further along! lol


----------



## Devi#1

hhaaha.. Claire u are too funny.. 

Happy 20 weeks aurora! 

Happy 18 weeks to ME!! lol.. 

Britt - good luck love


----------



## ClaireNicole

Woot Woot half way!!! I'm in 2nd tri soon!! So I'm ALMOST halfway lmao!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey all-
So, I'm happy to report that everything at the ultrasound appt went great!
Baby was so active! Hopping and rolling around like crazy. They could barely get him/her to sit still.
The neck thickness looked perfect. Baby size dated to 12w6d, which is two days ahead of schedule. Heartrate was 176. I wonder if it's because I ate a chocolate chip muffin beforehand, so it got all hyped up.

I love the third pic, with his/her hand to the face. Aww so cute.
Sorry the resolution on the pics isn't better. I couldn't get the scanner any better.

How is everyone doing today? Any news?
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12w4d.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Hibiscus

Happy half way day little aurora

Happy 18 weeks Devi

Happy 12 weeks clairenicole

and Happy 4 weeks to me lol


----------



## Devi#1

YAY hibiscus.. congrats.. lovely pics..


----------



## GossipGirly

oh wow hib thats lovely scan congrats..cant wait for mine x


----------



## Sweetmama26

My doc is booking me in 4 weeks for an 8 week scan!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I want another scan!!!!!! They don't do 12 week scans here :( But I'm hoping when I go see my doctor again she'll find a reason to take some more pictures!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> I want another scan!!!!!! They don't do 12 week scans here :( But I'm hoping when I go see my doctor again she'll find a reason to take some more pictures!!!

Technically, they do it to check for down syndrome or other abnormalities. And they need to do it between 11 and 14 weeks. I'm surprised they wouldn't offer it to you! Have you asked about it?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh Morning sickness has officially reared its ugly head but on the brightside it means that things are healthy!


----------



## ClaireNicole

hibiscus07 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> I want another scan!!!!!! They don't do 12 week scans here :( But I'm hoping when I go see my doctor again she'll find a reason to take some more pictures!!!
> 
> Technically, they do it to check for down syndrome or other abnormalities. And they need to do it between 11 and 14 weeks. I'm surprised they wouldn't offer it to you! Have you asked about it?Click to expand...

Yeah I said... don't we do a 12 weeks scan and dr. dick face (thats the one I went to the other day for the flexeril) said umm no... so I have to talk to My doctor because she is awesome and will know as opposed to dr. dick face!:dohh:


----------



## Sweetmama26

LOL Claire you don't like Dr. Dickface I take it!


----------



## ClaireNicole

he Offered to find the HB for me, then couldn't, then was like Oh well I'm not an OB... WELL WTF!!! So now i'm totally worried!!! What kind of doctor does that???


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! I love how chatty you've all been - it's great to catch up with all of you! 

Welcome Sweetmama!!! :hugs:

Claire - sorry you're still feeling so rotten with your headaches - that's so ridiculous about your doc, sorry you couldn't hear your babe's hb. I really do hope your headaches clear up soon!!

Britt - I'm loving the PMA - you're going to be here real soon hon!! 

Nicole - how have you been?

Hibiscus - I love your scan pics!!! How wonderful! You'll have to put that in your family album :)


----------



## LittleAurora

20 weeks 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies! I love how chatty you've all been - it's great to catch up with all of you!
> 
> Welcome Sweetmama!!! :hugs:
> 
> Claire - sorry you're still feeling so rotten with your headaches - that's so ridiculous about your doc, sorry you couldn't hear your babe's hb. I really do hope your headaches clear up soon!!
> 
> Britt - I'm loving the PMA - you're going to be here real soon hon!!
> 
> Nicole - how have you been?
> 
> Hibiscus - I love your scan pics!!! How wonderful! You'll have to put that in your family album :)

Thanks, I'm excited to be here. 

ClaireNicole - That really sucks, I've been told its safe to take Amnitryptaline in pregnancy so maybe ask for a prescrip of that for your migraines, that's what I take. Its also called elavil.

Cute belly lil aurora!


----------



## Devi#1

Lovely pic aurora 

clarie - you should as for the NT scan .. for down syndrome .. I got it @ 12 weeks - go to your OB im sure he/she will know better than the other doctor..

sweetmama - yay for the scan in a month.. glad the doctor is taking care of you.. Morning sickneesss.... EEKK!! All i can say is ... enjoy .. lol.. & eat well, so the baby is getting nutrition! 

Joli - how are u feeling??

I had my doctor appt yesterday .. everything went well .. listen to the baby hb .. urine test neg, bp normal.. I have the BIG ultrasound next week .. YAY!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Devi - I'm trying to eat as healthy as possible, so far the MS is only nausea but I feel like I'm gonna vomit ALL the time unless I am laying down.


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, how are we all? I know I've been absent for quite a while but lots been happening. The worst is I've now got my left wrist in plaster as I've fractured it so had lots of trips to the hospital. I've got my booking appt and bloods on Tuesday and I finally received my scan appointment today, it's onthe 28th april so I'll be just 12 weeks then. I can't wait for it, think seeing bubs on screen will make it more real. I still feel nauseous n knackered 24/7 though.
I'll have to try n catch up with what's been happening with you all xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oo a day after mine i cant wait wait either x


----------



## Devi#1

ladybird - how did you manage to break your wrist?? 

sweetmama - glad its only nausea.. some pple have it real bad when they cant even keep water down..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Devi#1 said:


> ladybird - how did you manage to break your wrist??
> 
> sweetmama - glad its only nausea.. some pple have it real bad when they cant even keep water down..

Honestly I'm glad its only nausea, I had the real bad couldn't keep anything down with my first 2 boys I gave up for adoption and it lasted all 9 months


----------



## 2016

ladybird....just a thought about your wrist - make sure/ask your doc about taking extra calcium while your wrist heals. My gran broke her ankle while pregnant with my aunt and her buba became calcium deficient because her body was using extra to heal the bone. I guess you could just drink extra milk/yoghurt/cheese which would work just as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks 2016 I hadn't thought of that. I'll start having a bit extra milk/yoghurt etc and mention it at the hospital on Thursday.

Devi - it sounds really silly but my 11 yr old son fell on me and bent my wrist double. He felt very guilty but it was an accident


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird - it's great to hear from you! I hope your wrist heals quickly!

Aurora - that is the most beautiful photo! I love it!!! :)

Devi - glad to hear that the scan went well, and the hb is doing ok! Can you send us a bump pic soon? :flower:

Nicole - how's your cold? Make sure you are taking lots of vitamin C :hugs:

I'm feeling great - although it's starting to get hard to hide my slight bump now... I can still wear my jeans, but everything is tight, and I feel larger everywhere, which I think some people might be noticing now... oh, and I'm totally craving pancakes... for days!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

15 weeks today! lol and yes I still can't believe it some days but now and then I get a kick that reminds me!


----------



## GossipGirly

wow congrats mm 15w :) x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all I cant beleive how fast all these pregnancies are going!! joli 11 weeks already!! a couple more days and your in 2nd tri!! whoop!!!

I have had a very wriggly baby today never had so many kicks!! its been amazing! and so high up. past my belly button now!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats on 15 weeks MM.

AFM: I bought some Green Ginger Tea today so hopefully that helps the MS I'm getting


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies...... Sorry it's been so long in between my posts. I found out a couple of weeks ago I'm having another boy which I've struggled to come to terms with as I felt sure this time it was a baby girl and I so desperately want one! I know I'll love the baby no matter what but it was a shock. Have NHS scan on 4 May so will get gender clarification again. 

Also DH and I had short break away in Barcelona last week and we got stranded in Spain due to the volcano in Iceland. My DS's were staying with my parents but I missed them terribly! We ended up hiring a car and driving to Calais and then getting the ferry back to Dover but it was an epic journey which left us jaded for the past couple of days.

However I'm back to normal now thankfully and am loving being home with my babies again! :)

Hope you are all well.... Can't believe how much further on you all are now! A special welcome to 2016..... Looking much more positive this time that beanie is in the right place! Congrats hun, you really deserve it this time! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks Joli, just want to get out of plaster tbh.

Aurora - what a brilliant photo of you and yr boys, it's lovely. Ps fab bump!

Welcome sweetmama and congrats on the bfp!

Tinkerbell- sorry to bout not getting the result you wanted. I know exactly what you mean. I'm praying mine is a little girl, but I'm not getting my hopes up. We won't love our babies any less for being boys but I can totally sympathise with you. Ps sorry to hear bout yr trek to get home. My friend is stuck in lanzarote and doesn't know when she'll get home. It's a nightmare isn't it.

Hibiscus - loving the scan photo's

gg - our dates are so close aren't they, looking forward to seeing the scan pics nxt week

mm - 15 weeks, yay!


----------



## LittleAurora

tink I cant completely understand where your coming from. I have 2 boys and am desperately hoping that this wee one is a girl!!
don't feel bad for feeling disappointed . (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Devi#1

ladybird - take care of yourself

Joli - looks like it is time for maternity pants!! ;)

MM - happy 15 weeks!! wowie!! congrats on the kicks!

aurora - I have a wriggley baby too.. heheh.. no strong kicks yet.. but I can feel nudges.. 

Tink - congrats on the baby boy!! sorry is not what u wanted.. Im sure you are happy regardless.. Ohhh.. must be terrible getting stuck like that.. glad you are at home & safe..

I just started a container garden on my balcony.. planted veggies.. tomatoes, chillies, peppers, strawberry's.. Cant wait for them to grow.. YAY!!


----------



## MommyMichele

woohoo 2016!!!! Lots of sticky in the right place dust coming your way!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Ladybird.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm back!!! Had a blast this weekend!!!

Welcome back 2016!!! YAY! :dust:


----------



## Joli

Big warm special welcome to 2016!!! This was totally looks like a sticky! Your tests are looking great for 9/10dpo!

Happy 15 weeks MM! - I can't believe you can already feel little kicks! I had no idea they started that early! 

Devi - yes, it looks like I'm going to have to do some shopping soon! haha. 

Tink - don't feel bad about wanting a girl, especially when you've already got your boys, it's totally understandable! I'm sure that you'll be bonding even closer with your baby boy though, now that you know what gender he is :)

Devi - your veg garden sounds fantastic! I love growing home veggies - we're moving into a new house towards the end of the year, and I have my heart set on growing a Pineapple tree! I've had friends tell me that if you cut off the top of a pineapple, and plant it, then it grows into a tree really easily (certainly out here with the tropical climate).


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks for your support ladies! :) Think I've come to terms with the fact that baby no 3 is another boy..... Even managed to find a name I think we both like (that's a first btw! Lol). Thought of Theo! 

I know I'll love him to bits despite him not being the daughter I really wanted! :)


----------



## 2016

Tink...Theo is a great name :thumbup: What are your other son's names? One of my friend has just given birth to her 4th boy and another friend to her 3rd. Some women are just destined to me mother's of sons. Both my friends are so incredibly looked after and blessed my their boys! :hugs:

Thanks for the welcome girls! Forgive me if I don't feel too confident to cross over here properly yet. Call it once bitten twice shy :blush:
I have given myself a little preggo ticker and have put myself on the Aphrodite graduate list....first time in both cases.....so it feels like progress I think! :thumbup:

Got bloods done today and they were hCG 50, Progesterone 90! Getting more done on Wednesday.
As hibiscus kindly pointed out on the TTC thread, the average hCG at 11dpo according to Betabase is 23 and progesterone should range between 9 & 47 in first tri. So I am on track/ahead of the game. Of course this means nothing if the numbers don't rise properly. The hCG needs to go up by 66% or more (so to 83 or greater) by then otherwise I am at risk for another ectopic :nope:

Please cross everything for me and hope and pray my luck has turned!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sent up a prayer for you 2016!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My bump.... ok so OH said he could tell it was there... So I'ma gonna put a pic up! But I feel so fat! So no laughing!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_1572.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Devi#1

cute lil bump claire!!

2016 - sounds good!! my fingers, legs, arms & everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - I'm praying for you and have everything crossed for you.

Claire - cute belly!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks! I feel like its just getting bigger! GRR


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole....thanks for the prayers. And that's not fat - THAT'S BABY!!!! :yipee:


----------



## 2016

hibiscus....13+3? Are you counting that as the end of 1st tri??? :wohoo: So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

yeah!!!! 13 weeks = 2nd tri!!


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole said:


> yeah!!!! 13 weeks = 2nd tri!!

Cool....I think 13+3 is when the Baby-Gaga ticker moves a box :thumbup:

In that case - happy 2nd tri to you too! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thank you! I'm way excited!


----------



## LittleAurora

2016!! WHOOP!! WB! 

I have my scan tomorrow...just for fun...what do you think girl or boy bump??

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

i vote girl! 

here is my 10w4day bump :blush: im still carrying xmas weight but its def bigger than 8w

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/th_DSC06410.jpg https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/th_DSC06440.jpg


excuse the crap tattoo i was very young x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I reckon that's a girl bump littleaurora. Are you going to find out at the scan? Good luck! :)

This is my 3rd pregnancy and I'm loads smaller this time bump-wise! Which is why I thought girl for me. 

2016.... My stepson is called Bradley and my other 2 sons are called Finlay and Jack so we thought Theo would fit in nicely with the other names. Still secretly hoping to hear girl at 20 week scan but not holding out too much hope! Lol

Cute bump coming on there GG! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladies, I'm very sorry and sad to annouce that my time with you is over, I'm miscarrying. I've had severe cramping and lots of clotting.


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry and sad to annouce that my time with you is over, I'm miscarrying. I've had severe cramping and lots of clotting.

Aww, noo! I'm so sorry :cry:

I've been there several times and I know how difficult it is. It's almost certainly something that was unavoidable and had nothing to do with anything you did or didn't do. :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus....13+3? Are you counting that as the end of 1st tri??? :wohoo: So happy for you! :hugs:

I'm not sure when the box moves. Today, I'm actually only 13+1. Even though my last US dated it two days ahead, I'm going to stay where I am, I think, since my OB/GYN is keeping the same due date for me.

Thanks for pointing that out. I have another milestone to look forward to in 2 days--yay!!

As far as first tri vs second tri, I consider 13 weeks the beginning of 2nd tri. I saw a couple of places say it's 14 weeks, but I'm too impatient to wait for that!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry and sad to annouce that my time with you is over, I'm miscarrying. I've had severe cramping and lots of clotting.

Sorry to hear your news. Hope you get your sticky bean soon. *hugs*


----------



## GossipGirly

just echoing what other girls have said, so sad, hope u get a sticky bean soon xxxx


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, 13+ weeks is too early to feel baby kicking, right?? That wouldn't make sense.
I am having some odd sensations in my lower tummy today that don't feel familiar to me.
Could always be gas or something.
Thoughts??


----------



## hibiscus07

Here are my latest belly pics from 13w1d. Trying to feel less gross but it's hard. At this stage, it still seems like it's mostly just fat being pushed out. It does feel a tad bit firmer than it did a couple of weeks ago, though.
 



Attached Files:







belly 13w1d-a.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6









belly 13w1d-b.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, Claire, I never commented on your bump!
Very cute! :thumbup: Since we're basically at the same stage, it will be neat to track the "belly race", see who can get the biggest the fastest. I'll let you win :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

omg i just did a side by side look to compare today's pic with one from about 11 days ago. my belly is so much bigger. Mostly squish :cry:


----------



## Devi#1

sweetmama - OH NO!! I am so sorry.. wishing you a sticky one soon.. get some rest love. 

aurora - I got no clue!! I cant tell diff btwn girl & boy bumps.. hahha.. I got to learn how to do that.. awesome bump regardless

claire - 

gg - cute bump.. u look lovely .. how u feeling?

Tink - I love the name Theo .. when is the scan??

hibiscus - that is a bump!! gorgeous !! 13 weeks may be too early to feel, but you never know, at your last Ultrasound did they tell you where the placenta was?? I started feeling FAINT tickling at around 14 weeks, got stronger & noticeable at 15 weeks, 16 weeks there was mild tapping / popping sensation, got stronger at 18 weeks... I can feel the baby moving and tapping / nudging alot now.. 


Last night DH felt the baby MOVE & KICK !! YAY!!! 

Poor thing was feeling so left out .. we went for a walk & I was telling him how all day long baby was moving and kicking away.. he was like "how come I cannot feel it" I said maybe in another 2 weeks .. then later at home baby was active and I told him to put his hand on belly and there was a big kick, HE FELT IT ALL>> HE WAS BEAMING from ear to ear....
i myself hadnt felt baby from outside yet, (I didnt try) -- -SOOOOO HAPPY!! 

I got my BIG ultrasound this Friday 23rd.. YAY.. cant wait to see Pandu again!! Still on team YELLOW!!


----------



## Devi#1

oops forgot claire - bellys are supposed to get bigger u know.. lol.. Happy 2nd tri!!

Happy 2nd tri Hibiscus!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hey devi im ok thanks, still nauseas but other than that fine :) ooo not long for your scan :) xxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

sweetmama- I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: I hope you have a sticky one soon!!!

Aurora- Boy! 

Think- I LOVE theo!!!

Dev- Awesome that he felt it too! YAY!

I knowwwww tummys are supposed to get bigger when your pregnant.. as long as the rest of me doesn't I'm going to be okay I think lol. I should fit into most of my clothes soon and since i just lost some weight all my pants are big on me so I'm not even growing INTO them yet. I'm hoping not to be in maternity clothes at all... By the time I'm too big for a belly band (or hair tie) I'm not going to be working anymore I don't think and then I can be in pj pants! On that note! I need some work advice!
My doctor put me on 5 hour shifts at work and she told me that the cramping I'm feeling and the round ligament pain is the baby telling me to slow down. Now work is scheduling me 5 or 6 days a week in a row which I know is nothing to you full timers but I'm a part timer and cashiering is realllllly hard on my body! I'm thinking about asking for every other day off... in stead of work 5 have 1 day off then work 5 :( Oh thinks thats not a good idea but I think he thinks pregnancy symptoms are over dramatized! And I am a drama mama so I'm sure that doesn't help. What do ya'll think?
Oh and walmart..... so mean to pregnant women!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hibiscus - that is a bump!! gorgeous !! 13 weeks may be too early to feel, but you never know, at your last Ultrasound did they tell you where the placenta was?? I started feeling FAINT tickling at around 14 weeks, got stronger & noticeable at 15 weeks, 16 weeks there was mild tapping / popping sensation, got stronger at 18 weeks... I can feel the baby moving and tapping / nudging alot now..
> 
> 
> Last night DH felt the baby MOVE & KICK !! YAY!!!
> 
> Poor thing was feeling so left out .. we went for a walk & I was telling him how all day long baby was moving and kicking away.. he was like "how come I cannot feel it" I said maybe in another 2 weeks .. then later at home baby was active and I told him to put his hand on belly and there was a big kick, HE FELT IT ALL>> HE WAS BEAMING from ear to ear....
> i myself hadnt felt baby from outside yet, (I didnt try) -- -SOOOOO HAPPY!!
> 
> I got my BIG ultrasound this Friday 23rd.. YAY.. cant wait to see Pandu again!! Still on team YELLOW!!

Yay! Thanks for the info. I'm guessing it's too early to feel anything, esp since this is baby #1. Maybe in a couple of weeks?

That's awesome that your hubby felt the baby move last night! I can't wait for DH to feel. Even after seeing the baby on the US last week, it still doesn't seem real to him, which I totally understand. It barely seems real to me.

We ordered a fetal doppler from Amazon. Only 60 bucks. how could I resist?? haha. Once he hears the HB, maybe it will seem more real.

Can't wait to see your US from this week!! Baby should be huge by now


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for your sympathies ladies!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Can I ask a question that might totally sound insensitive... but itsn't ment that way?

If you wern't TTC and you had a MC at 4 weeks and never knew you were pregnant, would you know the difference between the MC and AF?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Devi! Can't believe you DH could feel baby! How cool! :) I've only had the odd flutter so far, nothing like with my 2 DS's! You and I are close in gestation too aren't we? How's your bump coming on now? Mine is so much smaller than with my previous pregnancies. Must try to post pics soon.

My NHS scan is scheduled for 4 May so 2 weeks time and then we will know if it really is a boy for sure. Can't wait! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

ClaireNicole said:


> Can I ask a question that might totally sound insensitive... but itsn't ment that way?
> 
> If you wern't TTC and you had a MC at 4 weeks and never knew you were pregnant, would you know the difference between the MC and AF?

If you went ttc and not peeing on a stick all the time around AF time.. then you wouldnt know that you were pregnant.. 

If u MC at 4 weeks, it would be roughly the same time / few days later AF would be due.. soo it would seem like a heavier AF with perhaps more cramps.. SOOO>>. you wouldnt know if it was a MC


----------



## Devi#1

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hey Devi! Can't believe you DH could feel baby! How cool! :) I've only had the odd flutter so far, nothing like with my 2 DS's! You and I are close in gestation too aren't we? How's your bump coming on now? Mine is so much smaller than with my previous pregnancies. Must try to post pics soon.
> 
> My NHS scan is scheduled for 4 May so 2 weeks time and then we will know if it really is a boy for sure. Can't wait! ;)

Yup we are pretty close in gestation.. Bump is coming along great! getting bigger.. I got my scan this friday..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Devi#1 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question that might totally sound insensitive... but itsn't ment that way?
> 
> If you wern't TTC and you had a MC at 4 weeks and never knew you were pregnant, would you know the difference between the MC and AF?
> 
> If you went ttc and not peeing on a stick all the time around AF time.. then you wouldnt know that you were pregnant..
> 
> If u MC at 4 weeks, it would be roughly the same time / few days later AF would be due.. soo it would seem like a heavier AF with perhaps more cramps.. SOOO>>. you wouldnt know if it was a MCClick to expand...

Yes this most women don't know they are pregnant when they miscarry. Its a lot more common then people would think.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks guys! I think this might have happened to me in December... but I'd prefer to say it didn't because I never knew. I didn't know anything about MCs before I started here. I just can't imagine what going through that feels like and :hugs: to everyone that has been through it.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

So many lovely lovely bump pics!!! 

Claire - I love how you can see how much bigger your bump has gotten! I have taken 1 photo a week since 5 weeks, so I'm going to put them altogether this weekend and will post my progression!

Hibiscus - your bump is lovely too! It's clearly not fat, especially if you say it's feeling more solid! 

Aurora - do they say if it's a girl, your bump hangs lower than if it's a boy?

2016 - don't be shy to post on this thread hon! Your hcg and progesterone results are fantastic, and it sounds like this one is going to be a sticky!! :hugs:

GG - I'm going to go over to your journal to take a look at your bump pic! :)

Sweetmama - I'm so so sorry that you're going through this...I can't imagine how awful this feels for you - but you know that we're all here for you :flower:

I had my 12 week scan today! They did an NT scan, which looked fine (though I'm not sure how accurate it is!) I had a blood test too, so I guess I'll find out tomorrow. The baby was so active, it was wiggling and doing rolly-pollys, and waving its hand in the air - such a squermer! Then about 5 mins later, it zonked out fast asleep and we couldn't wake it back up! So cute!! attached are some pics...
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Joli

GG - I'm such a dunce! I just went back on the thread and say your bump pic! I got it muddles with Claire's... sorry Claire!! Lovely bump...and btw, awesome tat! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Lively scan pics! Now beanie looks like a proper little baby! Yay! :)


----------



## Mumma2B2010

4th December for me :D


----------



## nicole3108

Love seeing all of the bump pics!!! :) 

hibiscus: Definately a bump, very round!! Happy 2nd tri!

Clairenicole: happy 2nd tri to you as well! cute bump! Have you talked to your manager about how often you're scheduled? I had that happen when I was pregnant with ds, they kept scheduling me for 9 hour shifts and only giving a day off in between, awful when you feel like crap! 

devi: Your scan is so soon! yay! Can't wait for pics!! :) So sweet that your dh felt the baby!!! Must be so much more real to both of you.

2016: so happy you're here! :)

Mommymichele: haven't heard from you in a bit, any news or bump pics? 

tink: I'm sorry that you were disappointed,:hugs: looking forward to hearing about the next scan though. It could be wrong, one family I know ended up having a girl after going with a firefighter scheme after the 20 week scan said boy! I know this isn't always the case but everyone I know that had only girls or only boys ended up being very happy with how it turned out once their family was complete and wouldn't change it for the world. I was wondering if you are planning on having more, just out of curiosity (I'm quite nosy I guess) I always wonder when we'll stop, hopefully at least one more for us (or several) I'm rather longwinded today!

little aurora: I can never tell between boy and girls bumps! Do you have a feeling at all? cute bump btw :)

joli, gg already posted in the other thread about your pics!


----------



## nicole3108

mumma2b: Hello! Haven't seen you here before! Congrats on your bfp and welcome!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> I had my 12 week scan today! They did an NT scan, which looked fine (though I'm not sure how accurate it is!) I had a blood test too, so I guess I'll find out tomorrow. The baby was so active, it was wiggling and doing rolly-pollys, and waving its hand in the air - such a squermer! Then about 5 mins later, it zonked out fast asleep and we couldn't wake it back up! So cute!! attached are some pics...

Aww sooo cute!!
Congrats! Isn't it great to see that everything is doing OK?

edit: I forgot to say happy 12 weeks! That's a big milestone :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Happy 9 weeks, Nicole!! Woohoo! :bunny:

DH and I have some exciting news. We put in an offer on a condo and, after going back and forth with the seller a couple of times, we have a deal! It's the first floor of a 3 floor Victorian. I'm so excited. It's pretty much exactly what we had wanted.
Now, we just have to hope that the inspection goes well and we don't have any trouble with the financing. Fingers crossed...

Thanks, everyone, for the nice words about my "bump". DH is trying to reassure me, too. I can't wait for the day when it really does feel more like a bump to me than a roll haha


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So many lovely lovely bump pics!!!
> 
> Claire - I love how you can see how much bigger your bump has gotten! I have taken 1 photo a week since 5 weeks, so I'm going to put them altogether this weekend and will post my progression!
> 
> Hibiscus - your bump is lovely too! It's clearly not fat, especially if you say it's feeling more solid!
> 
> Aurora - do they say if it's a girl, your bump hangs lower than if it's a boy?
> 
> 2016 - don't be shy to post on this thread hon! Your hcg and progesterone results are fantastic, and it sounds like this one is going to be a sticky!! :hugs:
> 
> GG - I'm going to go over to your journal to take a look at your bump pic! :)
> 
> Sweetmama - I'm so so sorry that you're going through this...I can't imagine how awful this feels for you - but you know that we're all here for you :flower:
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today! They did an NT scan, which looked fine (though I'm not sure how accurate it is!) I had a blood test too, so I guess I'll find out tomorrow. The baby was so active, it was wiggling and doing rolly-pollys, and waving its hand in the air - such a squermer! Then about 5 mins later, it zonked out fast asleep and we couldn't wake it back up! So cute!! attached are some pics...

Oh my gosh Joli, bub is gorgeous!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I think my favorite would have to be of her/him sucking its thumb...what a little cutie :cloud9:
off to work
hugs


----------



## LittleAurora

I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg

baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!! 
*what do you think tho???*


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe so sweet Joli! Congrats on a happy healthy lil bub


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - Lovely pics.... its so much fun to see the LO moving and all in the scan.. hahah.. wow..

Nicole - yes it is so much more real to HIM now.. for me its been real all the time.. lol

mumma2b - welcome.. i will add you to the front page.. please share a short story about yourself.. so we can get to know you better.. 

hibiscus - YAY for the condo!! thats awesome news.. congrats love..

aurora - AWESOME baby pic.. is the baby sucking the thumb in the first one?? so cute!! gosh the baby is so big now.. wowie!! 

2016 - where are you??


----------



## Joli

Aurora - what a fantastic scan!! I've heard that if you haven't put on much weight elsewhere other than your tummy, and you have that healthy glow, it's a girl, and if you're all bloated and don't look quite like yourself, it's a boy, because of all the testosterone... how do you feel?

Hibiscus - that's great news about the condo! When is your completion date?

Britt - I just noticed you add 'clomid' to your signature - I'm soooo keeping my fx'd for you!! I think clomid is going to have a really positive effect on you!

Devi - how are you feeling hon? I honestly can't believe how far along you have gotten!

Tink - it does feel fantastic that the bub looks like a baby now rather than a little bean! DH was in shock when it moved, and he says he hasn't been able to concentrate at work all day, and every time he closes his eyes he can see the little babe doing its summersaults!

Sweetmama - how are you coping now? We're with you! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

joli i love your scan pics!!!


With my 2 boys i was bloated and put on weight everwhere. This time its all bump!!!


----------



## Joli

ooohh - Aurora, sounds like a girl!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - that's great news about the condo! When is your completion date?

If all goes well, we will close June 4. We're trying to qualify for the federal government's first time homebuyers' tax credit, which expires June 30. Hope we make it!


----------



## Joli

That's awesome Hibiscus - how exciting! new baby and new house :)


----------



## GossipGirly

boohoo i cant find heartbeat on doppler i got today :( x


----------



## nicole3108

littleaurora: Love the scan pics, you got really good pics! So cute! I gained weight all over with my DS too. I think it's a good sign that you're just getting a bump this time! Did you ever find a cheaper gender scan?

gg: what kind of dopplar did you get? that's exciting, hopefully you'll be able to find it soon. It's really early to hear on the dopplar, my friend found if she had an empty stomach she could find it more easily. 

hibiscus: very exciting about the condo! Congrats! You'll have a nice new home for your little one. How are you doing? First tri symptoms going away yet?

devi: That's great that it's been so real to you the whole time, I couldn't wrap my head around the fact that there was actually a baby in there for a long time as silly as that seems!


----------



## Britt11

LittleAurora said:


> I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg
> 
> baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!!
> *what do you think tho???*

absolutely breath taking!! gorgeous- that is a cute little person in there.
I have no guesses on gender based on U/S sorry...but I hope that you have what you want.....However.....If I had to pick one or the other today for you it would be girl
xx


----------



## GossipGirly

its an angelsounds one nicole, i know its early il keep trying iv just ate a steak dinner so no empty stomach for me anymore! 
p.s baby really likes steak! xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GG.... I didn't hear my baby's heartbeat with the Doppler until I was almost 12 weeks.... Think that's quite normal tbh so don't worry! :)

Nicole.... DH won't let me have any more babies after this one so looks like this is it for me. I just want to be able to chill and enjoy my pregnancy but can't relax until I've had that next scan on 4 May!!

Devi.... Good luck with your scan on Friday.... Looking forward to piccies! Yay! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm around, just been busy here at home. I will be MIA till Monday, BIL needs his laptop and our desktop has to go to the shop, can't do anything on it.

Everything here is going pretty well. STILL having sinus issues, been having them since October, nothing works, I give up. DH's birthday is on Monday and I'm kidnapping him!


----------



## Ladybird28

hello folks

Just thought I'd post a pic of my 11 week bump taken this morning. I feel big already and have to wear maternity jeans or a size larger in trousers.
Joli and Aurora - loving the scan pics girls, they are sooo beautiful.

A big hello to everyone else, im still trying to catch up with everything so please bear with me! x
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GossipGirly

aww cute bump xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks gg, just wanna get past the "just feel fat" stage now! X


----------



## Devi#1

great bump ladybird!! 

GG - hope you ended up finding bean on the doppler.. dont worry if you dont.. beanie is still small and could be hiding..


----------



## ClaireNicole

So i've been feeling soooo bad! which is okay... I guess thats the price you pay. HOWEVER I went to Walmart today to pick up some paperwork and came home with 2 things that are making me feel like a whole new freakin person... still crappy but a LESS crappy person! 

My new survival kit: Puffs plus with lotion and Peah Herbal hot tea caffine free of course:cloud9: I feel so good when I'm drinking it! crappy the second i'm not but soooooo good when I am :coffee: <-- my new life lol

Ladybird- I LOVE YOUR BUMP! You look soo preggers and SO NOT FAT! I'm so jealous! 

GG- I bought a cheap doppler.. and I have yet to hear a thing... OH won't let me get a nice one... so I'm not but it works more like a stethascope then a doppler... so I'm giving it awhile before I start trying again... it just frusterates and worries me! then I get to thinking must not be preggers anymore, but I still feel like crap and thats not reassuring enough??:shrug: IDK what were gonna do with me. (please don't let my OH smother me when I'm sleeping!)

Don't know what I'd do without you girls!:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Loving the bumpage Ladybird :yipee:


----------



## Joli

What a lovely round bump Ladybird!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe devi no bean is till hiding! I tried talking him/her out but to no avail...

claire/nicole id be a hypercrite if i said dont worry as I am lol but im sure everything is ok with us as you say they are cheap dopplers and as devi said baby is small and v good at playing hide and seek :) il tell oh il hunt him down if u dissapear off the boards lol xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Aww thanks for the bump compliments girls. 

2016- hoping u get your blood results before they close. I'm sure they'll be great.

GG - beany is prob just hiding until he makes an appearance at yr scan nxt week 

claire - survival kit sounds good to me Hun, what ever gets you through the day.

Something terrible seems to have happened to me.......i've gone off chocolate!!!!!
I'm a bit of a choco-holic so this is a bit of a shock for me. I now want crisps instead! It's just a shame I haven't developed a fancy for something healthier like salads but never mind  x


----------



## Devi#1

GG - just one month till the wedding!!!! how does it feel?


----------



## GossipGirly

sooo excited! we have been paying things off today spent a fortune but can relax a bit more knowing its been paid and start to look forward to it more! 

its all falling into place :) i really really really cant wait to bring mrs cain xxxx


----------



## 2016

Ladybird28 said:


> Aww thanks for the bump compliments girls.
> 
> 2016- hoping u get your blood results before they close. I'm sure they'll be great.

Got them at lunchtime! Sorry but I posted in my journal and TTC thread and forgot to put on here :dohh: Keep forgetting I'm a graduate!!!

hcg went up from 50 to 195 (so more than doubled) and progesterone went from 90 to 115! :happydance:
I am over the mooooooon! :wohoo:


----------



## Devi#1

That is fantastic news love!!!! YAY!!!

:hugs::happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::baby::crib::mail::blue::pink::yellow::dance:
:yipee::headspin::football::loopy::wohoo:

Now stop with all the analyzing and start enjoying the next 2-3 weeks before you get hit with the morning sickness... LOL .. :sick:

happy 4 weeks


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats 2016! That's great news hun! :) yay!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Way to go 2016!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Ladybird28 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks for the bump compliments girls.
> 
> 2016- hoping u get your blood results before they close. I'm sure they'll be great.
> 
> Got them at lunchtime! Sorry but I posted in my journal and TTC thread and forgot to put on here :dohh: Keep forgetting I'm a graduate!!!
> 
> hcg went up from 50 to 195 (so more than doubled) and progesterone went from 90 to 115! :happydance:
> I am over the mooooooon! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yay!! SOOO happy for you! I can't believe it happened so quickly!!


----------



## 2016

Thanks hibiscus! Me neither! NTNP and no progesterone worked!


----------



## hibiscus07

OMG--I just realized I moved over to the 4th box in my ticker. Yay!
Not that it's an actual, real life, milestone BUT I'll take it! haha :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Happy 2nd ti!!!!! Or at least Ticker 2nd tri!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Don't you think box 4 looks WAYYYYYY farther along then box 3?? I mean Were almost half way!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Don't you think box 4 looks WAYYYYYY farther along then box 3?? I mean Were almost half way!

Yes! It definitely does. Almost scary how far along it looks. I'm not ready for a baby yet! haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

well you better GET ready! Cause were gonna be MAMAS!


----------



## Devi#1

whoohoo!! happy 2nd tri hibiscus!!


----------



## Devi#1

check this out!! 

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-here/exhibits/you/the-exhibit/your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/
how cool is that!?


----------



## GossipGirly

oh wow devi thanks thats amazing!


----------



## ClaireNicole

That was WAY COOL!


----------



## Ladybird28

Woohoo!!! fantastic results 2016, you certainly deserve it. So so pleased for you :hugs: :cloud9:

happy 2nd tri hibiscus x


----------



## MommyMichele

Just a reminder that I will be MIA till Monday which is also DH's birthday.


----------



## 2016

MommyMichele said:


> Just a reminder that I will be MIA till Monday which is also DH's birthday.

Enjoy! And a very happy birthday to DH! :flower:


----------



## 2016

ps. Just got my first ever 2-3 on a Digi today :yipee: Roll on 3+


----------



## LittleAurora

whhooopp!!! great news!!! When are you due?


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora said:


> whhooopp!!! great news!!! When are you due?

Hospital says 31st December but will know more after an early scan (don't know when that will be).


----------



## LittleAurora

oh wow!!! you just made it into 2010!! brilliant!!! so so happy for you!!



afm...I had a fall :( I tripped and fell bumped my bump on the ground, but lucky my hands and knees took most of the impact! But still scary and upsetting


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora....awww sorry about your fall :hugs: I can only imagine how scary that must be. Sure your bubs is so well cushioned it probably didn't feel nearly as bad to her as it did to you. :kiss:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone :) just finished work, its very quiet in here today 

sorry to hear about ur fall aurora x


----------



## hibiscus07

Aurora, sorry to hear about your fall! That's scary. I'm worried about something like that happening all the time :(

2016--congrats on the 2-3 weeks test. woohoo!

As for me, I got my home doppler yesterday and was able to find the bean's heartbeat after about 5 minutes of looking for it. It was about 158 BPM. Yay! The gel was such a mess, though, that I'm thinking I won't do it more than once a week (if I can restrain myself)


----------



## Devi#1

Oh oh.. sorry abt the fall aurora.. hope u & baby is ok.. 

2016 - yay for digi.. I see you finally got a grad ticker for your sign ;) 

Happy birthday MM's DH!!

Yup it is very quite in here!! where is everyone???!?!

Today is the BIG ultrasound!! whoohoo.. its at 5pm thou.. and its just 7:20am now.. all day to kill time..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> Oh oh.. sorry abt the fall aurora.. hope u & baby is ok..
> 
> 2016 - yay for digi.. I see you finally got a grad ticker for your sign ;)
> 
> Happy birthday MM's DH!!
> 
> Yup it is very quite in here!! where is everyone???!?!
> 
> Today is the BIG ultrasound!! whoohoo.. its at 5pm thou.. and its just 7:20am now.. all day to kill time..

Yay for you! But I have to wait till Monday to hear your news, I have to drop the laptop off in about 3 hours.


----------



## Ladybird28

:hugs:Hope everything is ok aurora, that happened to me with my first son, fell right on my bump. Luckily everything was ok so I'm sure your bubs will be fine

whayy heyy 2-3 weeks 2016, so chuffed for you. Can't wait to see the 3+!

Good luck with the scan Devi, can't wait to hear which team you are on! X


----------



## 2016

Devi....can't remember what I guessed for you last time, but you are giving off :pink: vibes today! :hugs: So looking forward to hearing about the scan and seeing piccies! :yipee:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh me 2 come on devi! x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no its not a great weekend for me!! 

first the fall now my oven! 

My poor oven is broken I had a roast chicken dinner all ready to go!!! Now what?! Wont be able to get it fixed until Monday now! BOO HISS!!!!!

So its honey and mustard sausages with mash tonight and spag bol tomorrow.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Def don't go buying lottery tickets aurora lol


----------



## Devi#1

Well scan went awesome!! I AM ON TEAM .......................
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..

YELLOW!!!

Hahahahaha.. DH & I had decided from before that we weren't gna find out the sex.. & keep it a surprise.. But we were tempted.. but stood our ground! The tech made us close our eyes when she was checking if the "bits" were ok.. hehe.. They dont write the sex on the file (since we didnt find out), so my OB-GYN wont know & there will be no slip-ups.. but the ultrasound was awesome & pretty long (abt 40mins or so).. PANDU is just fine.. & so big.. The baby is measuring right for the number of weeks too..


----------



## 2016

Devi#1 said:


> Well scan went awesome!! I AM ON TEAM .......................
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 
> YELLOW!!!
> 
> Hahahahaha.. DH & I had decided from before that we weren't gna find out the sex.. & keep it a surprise.. But we were tempted.. but stood our ground! The tech made us close our eyes when she was checking if the "bits" were ok.. hehe.. They dont write the sex on the file (since we didnt find out), so my OB-GYN wont know & there will be no slip-ups.. but the ultrasound was awesome & pretty long (abt 40mins or so).. PANDU is just fine.. & so big.. The baby is measuring right for the number of weeks too..

Team Yellow???? Oh you little rotter keeping up in suspense like that. It will be an awesome surprise when your little one makes his/her appearance and you have that "IT'S A................WHATEVER" moment :hugs:

So pleased all went well. Do you have any new pics of Pandu to share?
xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - That's awesome that the scan went so well!! I'm impressed that you and DH were able to stay away from temptation - I am dying to know, the sooner the better! haha.

As promised ladies, here is my 12 week bump collage! I'll do another one at 24 weeks! :)
 



Attached Files:







First Trimester.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LittleAurora

21+2

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-2.jpg


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0013-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-4.jpg


----------



## Joli

Lovely lovely bump Aurora! x


----------



## Devi#1

joli!! awesome pics.. your lil beanie is soon going to make an appearance 

aurora - your bump is awesome!! I see in one of them.. cant see your feet under your bump!! 

I do have some pics - will post on monday


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute pics girls!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Love the bump pics Joli and Littleaurora! :) I must add some of mine soon too! Looking forward to seeing your scan pics Devi! ;)


----------



## 2016

Loving the bumpage!


----------



## Ladybird28

Loving the pics Joli and Aurora, they're fab.

Devi - so glad that everything went well with the scan and I am sooo impressed with your willpower at not finding out what team you're on (apart from yellow!) x


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: love the bump collage! You have such a cute little bump! 

littleaurora: your bump is so round!! love it! 

devi: Excited for the scan pictures, and am also impressed with your willpower. :thumbup: I'm so excited to find out what you have.


----------



## LittleAurora

JOLI!!! how did I miss your bump!!! Its so lovely!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli- Honestly... I kinda hate how skinny you are :D We so can't be friends anymore :rofl: That being said I really do love your bumps!!! I can't wait untill I have enough pictures for one of those! But i just started last week. 

aurora- I love your bump too!!!!! I can't wait to be that big! 

I think MM said her oh's birthday was today but thats just simply NOT possible... because theres only room for one birthday on MY birthday and I don't share well!!! So Sorry MM's oh! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!!!!!! I'm going to lunch with a friend and then she has a brand new pack and play and baby swing that were going to pick up and then the second I get home OH is taking off work and were going to canoodle all day! YAY FOR BIRTHDAYS!


----------



## nicole3108

I think I'm having some round ligament pain but wasn't sure if it's too early? I have my first prenatal tomorrow so I hope to hear the heartbeat, was just a bit worried because I didn't have it until after 11 weeks with ds.


----------



## nicole3108

Happy Birthday ClaireNicole!!! :) Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Happyyyy Birthday Claire !!! I wish you the buckets of happiness & all the best for the new year!! & eat lots of CAKE!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Happy Birthday ClaireNicole, hope you have a fantastic day!!


----------



## Devi#1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...onvertable-vs-infant-carseat.html#post5168502


----------



## Joli

Happy birthday Claire!! :) I'm honestly not a skinny girl, I'm thin from side-ways, but wide built front-on! (well, at least my hips are - they were built for babies!! haha). Can't wait to see your bump pic collection!

Nicole - good luck with your prenatal tomorrow!! I have a feeling you're gonna hear your beanie's heartbeat! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Baby is totally not getting Christmas!!!! Hes being so mean to me today! I'm wondering if all this pain means I'm going to pop or I'm gonna end up at the doctors tomorrow! Either way... this baby is in BIG trouble for being mean to his mama on her birthday!

Oh and I don't have any cake :( I HAVE CHEESECAKE :D:D:D:d


----------



## GossipGirly

i hope its made from one of those soft cheese's we can have lol xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

Best of luck with the scan today GG. Hope all goes well, can't wait to see pics! x


----------



## GossipGirly

1 hour and 15mins to go! x


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh similar time to mine. Mine's at 3.30pm tomorrow. God knows how I'll manage to drink 1 and 1/2 pints of water without going to the loo though! 
Best of luck x


----------



## Devi#1

All the best for the scans girls!! ENjoy!!


----------



## GossipGirly

i can breathe again! babe is fine, gave us a little wave and saw hb :) measuring my exact date 11 weeks 4 days..:happydance:

Im A- tho so will need anti D injections.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats GG!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Joli- Honestly... I kinda hate how skinny you are :D We so can't be friends anymore :rofl: That being said I really do love your bumps!!! I can't wait untill I have enough pictures for one of those! But i just started last week.
> 
> aurora- I love your bump too!!!!! I can't wait to be that big!
> 
> I think MM said her oh's birthday was today but thats just simply NOT possible... because theres only room for one birthday on MY birthday and I don't share well!!! So Sorry MM's oh! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!!!!!! I'm going to lunch with a friend and then she has a brand new pack and play and baby swing that were going to pick up and then the second I get home OH is taking off work and were going to canoodle all day! YAY FOR BIRTHDAYS!

Happy belated birthday. UH, it's been his birthday for 47 years and it's also the same day as his mom's, she turned 71. Sorry you have to share but SHE had it before he did.

Sucked big time not having internet for about 5 days but I'm back and have a lot of reading to catch up on. :coffee:

Everything is fine here, I can feel the baby stretching out, no solid kicks just just but I'm fine with that. I know those kicks are coming soon enough.


----------



## LittleAurora

what a cute scan!!! he looks so sweet!


----------



## Ladybird28

GossipGirly said:


> i can breathe again! babe is fine, gave us a little wave and saw hb :) measuring my exact date 11 weeks 4 days..:happydance:
> 
> Im A- tho so will need anti D injections.

so glad everything went well for you, it's such a relief isn't it, pic is so cute. I'm in the same boat as you with the anti D, I'm rhesus negative too. X


----------



## Devi#1

Yay GG.. glad bubs is fine.. 

MM - welcome bk


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol thats okay MM I moved my birthday to Wed... because I felt so bad yesterday that it couldn't possibly have been my birthday!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely scan pic GG.... Looks like a lil girlie to me! :) I'm rhesus negative too!


----------



## 2016

GG...I have said it twice and I will say it again. Lovely scan!

Tink...I have been very confused about the whole Anti-D thing. My doc said it only mattered if the father was positive blood group and the mother was negative because if both are neg then there is no way the baby can inherit the "opposite" blood to their mum and therefore no problem? :shrug: I don't fancy that many injections so I am going to insist DH is tested so I can avoid them if at all possible.
On a much lovelier note - HAPPY 20 WEEKS!!!!

ClaireNicole....sorry you felt rubbish on your birthday :hugs: perhaps your LO just wanted to let you know it was very well as a birthday present! :thumbup:

Joli....A very happy 13 weeks to you! :yipee: Do you find it sometimes you have a running total how long its been since you last had a holiday? :rofl:

Ladybird....Woohoo!  12 weeks. Nice you and Joli are so close in weeks! :friends:

Nicole....and, of course, DOUBLE DIGITS is one of my favourite mini-versaries! Huge congrats hun! :bunny:

Me?....I had a pretty bad night. Woke up at 1am feeling like I was on a ship being tossed about a rough sea. Also had a stabbing/burning backache and some cramps (all of which I keep getting told is normal). Got up and my body, which had previously decided to be coy on the number 2 front these last few days, thought the middle of the night was a good time! Not nice when you are half-asleep! TMI! lol

Managed to get back to sleep until now at 5.30 when I have had to go grab some breadsticks to stave off the nausea....really feels like I might puke this time. Hate to say I am slightly pleased as it gives me some confidence ahead of my blood test today but I am sure the novelty of gagging will wear off soon :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

hey everyone! 

tink happy 20 weeks
joli happy second tri!

no point in posting everything over here? i think we all ready the conceiving tigers thread anyway done we? hehe xxx


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - I love your scan!! sooo sweet!

Happy 12 weeks Ladybird - 12 weeks feels like a milestone right? And happy 9 weeks Nicole!!

2016 - you made me LOL - I didn't think about 13 weeks being that long since I last had a holiday, but now that you've put the idea in my mind, I can't get it out of my mind! haha Sorry you've not been feeling that great - I totally have the same number 2 problems!


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks for the congrats folks, 12 weeks does feel like a good milestone I must admit. I've still got the nausea though so hope that clears off soon. I'm really excited bout this afternoons scan though. I'll post pics later if I can.

Happy 13 weeks Joli!! X

2016 - totally sympathise bout the nausea, it's horrible. Eating little n often helps me and breadsticks are really handy to nibble on. It's a good sign that you are getting nausea though. Best of luck with the blood test too x

happy double figures nicole! X


----------



## GossipGirly

whoopy dans got another graduate surveyer interview at a firm in steavenage just north of london! x


----------



## nicole3108

Ladybird: happy 12 weeks!!! :yipee: Hope the nausea leaves soon!! You're getting so close to 2nd tri, so exciting! Can't wait to see the scan pics!!

tink: Happy 20 weeks!!! Yay!!! halfway already!! 

joli, gg: already replied in the other thread, never sure where I should post, probably here I guess! 

Mommymichele: Welcome back!!! :)

Hibiscus: How are you doing? Haven't seen you in awhile, hope you're doing well! 

I had my first prenatal yesterday, just a lot of questions, weight and blood pressure check. He didn't try to find the heartbeat, have to wait until may 25th! I'm not seeing an ob-gyn until after 28 weeks, just my family dr. Does anyone know if that is common? Just wondering because with ds I saw a gyno for my whole pregnancy. Hope everyone else is doing great!! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Got my free bestbaby test in the mail yesterday and took it and it says I'm having a boy! So I'm excited about that lol I have a 50% chance of having a boy now! :) I really wanna be team :blue: 

Don't worry we're not painting the nursery but it was fun and now we'll see in a few weeks if its right!


----------



## Joli

Hey Claire - what's a bestbaby test? I want one!


----------



## ClaireNicole

here is the site hun https://bestbabygender.com/survey/index.php?sid=68766&lang=en

you just pay for shipping!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Claire! That's pretty neat! I wonder how accurate it is. How annoying that it takes a week for the results though! haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

no it takes a week to ship... in the US... it takes 2 minutes for the results... I'll post my result pictures lol
 



Attached Files:







100_1604.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









100_1605.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Joli

oh really? Not sure why I read something about leaving it at room temperature for a week! eww - lol! It will be amazing if it's right! I'm hoping I'll find out the gender at my 16 week scan... 3 more weeks!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm hoping it is because I want a little boy so bad!!!!!


----------



## Joli

awww, fx'd for you hon! DH hopes we have a girl! I think I'm leaning that way slightly, but honestly I'd be happy with anything - I just want to know!!


----------



## nicole3108

clairenicole...So you pee in the cup and does your urine change colour? I'm just confused, tried to find more about it and ended up finding one where you use your own blood...not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## ClaireNicole

yeah this one you pee in cup... and pour in liquid and it turns colors


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi girls! I took a Best Baby Gender test and an Intelligender test and both gave clear girl results but I'm having a boy so not very reliable!! I've heard they are little more than a urine pH test but there are lots of women it's been wrong for. You've still got 50/50 chance though! Lol

Cant believe I'm half way through already!!! Eeeekkk! 

How's everyone else? So who plans on finding out gender and who plans on sticking to team yellow?! Does anyone have a preference for gender? I desperately wanted a girl this time as I already have 2 boys and a stepson so need some pink in the house!!! Lol But looks like I'm breeding a 5 aside football team! Hahaha ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

im finding out gender ! im far too impatient to wait till november! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh man me too!!! I needt oknow NOW


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - Happy 2nd TRI!! whoo hoo.. !!! wow.. how time flys

Tink - Happy 20 weeks.. gosh already half way there.. YAY!!

To the ladies with the number 2 problems - EAT YOGHURT!! ;)

claire - hope the ultrasound and the babytest match & u get your lil boy!!

nicole - isnt it up to you to choose to see a family gp / a obgyn?? 

2016 - Im glad the baby is troubling you!! hehe.. good luck for the bloods today. 

now here is the pic I promised the baby at 19 weeks.. the 2nd pic is the collage of the baby ultrasounds.. look at the difference!! its so kool!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







19 week.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









ult collage.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi- LOVE THE PICS!! what a cute bubba! and thanks! I hope so too! Come on teammmmmmmm :blue:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww devi it has such a cute button nose!

im toying with the idea of booking an early private gender scan at 16w its £79 what do u think? i know the nhs ones wont search for gender so may wait until end of june only to be told cant see, wheras early private scan they search until they find it? xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I say BOOOOOOO because we don't have them here!!! I can't find a pricate scan in the whole friggin country! HOWEVER! If we did have them I WOULD TOTALLY GO!

I can't wait to find out what your having too GG!


----------



## GossipGirly

u think i should book it then? lol ! means i would see baby again in 4 weeks instead of over 8 weeks :) x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I would book it for sure! I wish I COULD book it! Its so nice I've heard and they spend extra time looking and more time explaining... and its so much more personal then a normal scan because thats all they are there to do is let you see bubs and find out the gender... So you get to spend like a half hour or more just looking at bubs!!! To me thats worth a billion dollars (but since i'd have 79 ... and you did just start a job you DIDN'T want to do... and OH is super interview stud now) I say go for it!


----------



## GossipGirly

havnt started job just yet going to see them about it tomorrow lol I do have a part time job tho... and it would be a week after wedding :) 29th may and its my nephews birthday! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Well all very good reasons! lol


----------



## Devi#1

GG - i would wait until you are 17 weeks to go in for a private scan.. the baby would be more developed.. & the gender will be confirmed.. if you go too early they may say not 100% sure..


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, just dropping by to say hi. Devi, your baby is so freagin cute!! What a difference from last scan...so much more developed now. You must be really showing now
hugs,


----------



## Ladybird28

Well here's my scan pic from this afternoon. Bubs was wriggling like mad but finally managed to keep still so we could get a picture. The machine at the hospital that you use to pay for the pics was broken so I got the pics for free!! would have cost me £10 otherwise.
Everything was fine, ive got to have my quad test bloods at 16 wks, my glucose tolerance test at 28 wks (cause im old apparently :-( ) and my 20 week scan is booked for 23rd June.

I definately want to find out the gender, my 20 week scan seems so far off. Ive toyed with the idea of a private gender scan like you GG but I also want a 4D scan in the last few months so my head is telling me to wait until the 20 wk one to see if I can find out and then if not, book the private one.

Devi -your scan pics are lovely, such a cute profile on the 19 wk one x
 



Attached Files:







12 wk scan pic.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nicole3108

devi: you have such a cute baby!! he/she has the sweetest little nose!! :) My family dr. didn't give me the option of getting a referral before 28 weeks, I'm not sure why. I really do like him so it's not that bad, I've just never known anyone that went to their family dr for that long and thought it was weird. 

GG: I would definitely pay for the private scan!! That would be so exciting to find out early! 

To answer Tink's question I'm finding out the sex for sure as well! I'm so excited to know!


----------



## nicole3108

ladybird: you must have posted while I was typing, love the pic, I can never believe how all of a sudden they are just a little baby! Here the glucose tolerance test is just standard, have you had it before?


----------



## Ladybird28

We must have posted at the same time Nicole! no I've never had the glucose test before because over here they say they only do it when you are over 35. Not exactly looking forward to it but the good thing is I've got the 20 wk scan to look forward to first though.
Im so impatient that I think I might have a sneaky look on google and see how much private scans are round here, just in case of course :winkwink:


----------



## Devi#1

lady bird.. awesome pic!! 

I think in the US the glucose test is also mandatory.. everyone gets it..


----------



## GossipGirly

awww how cute tink! your 20 week scan is 2 days before mine !! i love how we are so close! xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi.... Lovely profile of pandu! Cute lil button nose babe has! ;)

Ladybird.... Great scan pic!!! I reckon you've got a lil girl on board (judging by the angle of the nub)!

GG and other interested in private gender scans particularly in England... I went to one of the Babybond scan centres where a gender scan in 2D costs £79. They say you can go from 16 weeks and I went at 17 weeks. Beware of going before 17 weeks as girls genitals can be swollen still and mistaken for boys genitals!!!! I defo saw a protrusion between baby's legs but could not and still cannot see a scrotum so am hoping mine is a girl with swollen labia! But I know it's a long shot! The tech performing the ultrasound seemed certain it was a boy but you do hear stories of people being told the wrong gender etc! I just soooo want a girl and know hubby won't let me have anymore if this one is a boy! Unless...... I use a pin and sabbotage some condoms!!!! Lol Only joking there!!!!! ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

hahaha why not eh! ;) x


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks tink, I so hope your right bout a lil girl! Mind you I don't know what to look for or where the nub is (how useless am I eh!)

I hope your right about your little one having swollen bits, Ive got everything crossed that you do get yr little girl x


----------



## MommyMichele

None of the tests here in the states are mandatory, they are highly suggested though. You can say no to any procedure. GD testing I would do though, you don't want to mess with that and it can be dangerous.

I have a suspicion that I have SPD. inner thighs and lady bits hurt daily. Just wonder if my Dr can correctly diagnose it, she is kind of a ditz.


----------



## Devi#1

MM what is SPD?


----------



## MommyMichele

Pelvis Girdle Pain. The entire area down there feels bruised and walking makes it worse. I'm still checking into it before I call in.


----------



## 2016

Happy 5 weeks to me today! Not much at all but means the world to me! :cloud9:

Blood results back before lunch - can't wait! :yipee: Anyone want to hazard a guess what they might be? :shrug: They were 50 at 11dpo, 195 at 13dpo. Last bloods were taken 7 days later at 20dpo. Come on! Place your bets!

ps. No guesses under 1500 because that's the threshold for ectopic. :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Whoop whoop 2016..... Happy 5 weeks!!! I'm really over the moon for you.

Btw.... I reckon your bloods will come back between 12,000 and 13,000!!! Fingers x!! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Happy 5 weeks 2016!! I'll guess at 12500 for your bloods(even though I haven't got a clue!) x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all you chatty girls!!!


Tinkerbell...I feel your pain! lol. I want a girl so badly and this is our last baby and I'm kinda freaking out about it. I'm trying to organize everything so its perfect, just incase on the day its a boy (I'm team yellow) and i feel disappointed. Not disappointed in my son, just disappointed that ill never have a daughter. And believe me I have thought about pricking holes in condoms! Lol!!
Our scan at 20 weeks told us nothing! the baby kept its legs so tightly closed! Lol


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - been loving reading all the chat!

Devi - I have to say that your baby pic is just amazing! I can't believe how detailed the profile of the face is - so incredibly cute!

Ladybird - I love that your little one was a wriggler too at the 12 week mark - last week when had our scan ours wouldn't stop doing rollie-pollies :) Have you got a bump yet?

2016 - Happy 5 weeks!! Every week is a milestone, and it does mean a lot! :hugs:

GG, Nicole andClaire - That's so funny how much we're dying to find out about the gender of our little babes!! I'm almost more excited about trying to find out on the 16 week scan than my 12 week scan!

Tink and Aurora - I can't believe how far along you both are now! It really is such a miracle when you look back and not that long ago we were all writing on the ttc thread, imagining and praying that this day would come along where we'd all be chatting about our babes and bumps!

Britt - Yeah! it's good to hear from you! You're always welcome here! :flower:


----------



## 2016

Thanks fir your guesses. I think 12000 is a bit optimistic :rofl:

Results just in 20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:

Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:


----------



## Ladybird28

Told you I didn't have a clue!! But whoo hoo for 4650!! Things are looking good girl, hope all goes well at the scan x


----------



## LittleAurora

brilliant numbers!!! Whoop!


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016- I have NO IDEA what your numbers SHOULD be at.... or whats good or whats bad HOWEVER... your numbers came with a smiley face lol so I don't suppose you :happydance: for nothing! Congrats! I hope so hard that this one is sticky and healthy and perfect!!! and I'm excited to see pictures from your scan lol even though it'll just be blobs :)


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - WHOO HOO!!! :flower: yay!! happy 5 weeks !! and the numbers look awesome.. good job mama!! now just take it easy and relax.. 

Its going to be 20 weeks from me tomorrow!! hehehehe.. gosh! It does seem like just yesterday we all were in the TTC thread and talking about EWCM & booing AF away!! :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls! :kiss:

ClaireNicole...well according to Betabase (the hcg results database) average for 20dpo is 841. I LOVE being way above average :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Thanks girls! :kiss:
> 
> ClaireNicole...well according to Betabase (the hcg results database) average for 20dpo is 841. I LOVE being way above average :yipee:

triplets perhaps?..... :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay 2016!!!!! Great numbers! You can chill a bit more now hun.

Littleaurora.... I do hope you get your lil girl too!!! 

I can't wait until my scan next Tues but am fully expecting to hear BOY!!!! Lol I know I'll love him all the same but just like Littleaurora.... I sooooo want to experience having a daughter too! Think I'll have to consider poking holes in the condoms in the future!!!! Lol

Glad to hear the rest of you are well and can't believe how time is flying! :)


----------



## 2016

Happy 20 weeks Devi!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 20 weeks Devi!!!! Welcome to the hal way marker! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

2016--congrats on the hCG results!! That's amazing. Yay!! :bunny:
Devi, Ladybird--awesome scan pics. Super cute! Be sure to put them in your baby book. 

I will try to catch up with what everyone's been up to here. Sorry I've been MIA. I've just been tired (as I'm sure we all are!) and working on getting our condo purchase worked out. All is well so far.
I think I've felt baby move a few times but I can't be sure. It's so early! 14.5 weeks now but I swear it feels like it. Either that or some sort of muscle twitch haha

TTYS!


----------



## Devi#1

HI girls!!

YAYYY!!! :yipee::happydance:Happy 20 weeks to me!!! :happydance::yipee:

hehe...

I put together a collage of the pics I have taken (thank you Joli for the inspiration) - Do I look pregnant?? DH & I feel I really POPPED around 18 weeks.. so do you see a noticeable difference btwn the 17 week & the 20 week photo? the latest one was from today.. 

I still dont look that pregnant to strangers, I went to shop yesterday at Macys (as they had a 25% off sale) in the baby section for some Unisex clothes for Pandu.. and the lady asked if I was buying for a friend, so I said "NOO.. Its for my own baby" & she said "then why are u buying neutral", so I said "because I am 20 weeks pregnant & we are keeping it a surprise" so she said "WHAT!?!?!?!? you dont look 20 weeks pregnant from anywhere", so I pat my lil bump then she said "Ohhh Now I see it, well take it as a compliment" 

WTF?!? I wannnna look more pregnant!!! Come to think of it all the ladies (not that many might I add) I have met in the last 3 years who were 20 weeks pregnant at the time I met them were WAY WAY more pregnant looking than I am now, especially my 2 friends who are in their 9th month now.. GOSHH!!!! 

Sorry for the rant.. but I guess I will get HUGE one day.. heheh :happydance:
View attachment 79127
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hibiscus07

Ooh, Devi, great collage! Keep em coming. I want to see the whole series as it happens. This reminds me--it might be time for another belly pic. I'll see if I can get one


----------



## hibiscus07

OK y'all. Time for another belly update. It seems bigger to me, but I really need to do a side by side with a previous pic. I like Devi's collage idea.
 



Attached Files:







belly 14w4d-b.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









belly 14w4d.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Joli

Devi - Happy 20 weeks! and what an awesome collage!! I love it! You are tiny for 20 weeks, but you're such a skinny-minnie, I'm not surprised. Your bump is lovely, and you can clearly see growth between the 17th and 20th week photo! Can i ask you a personal question and ask how many pounds you've put on? I have a girlfriend who is 23 weeks now, and she's put on 14 pounds and is freaking out - but I'm trying to tell her it's totally normal!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - that's clearly a perfect round bump! Beautiful hon! I'm loving the idea of the collages - it makes it so much easier to see little bumps growing!


----------



## Devi#1

Baby is kicking me!! And I can SEE it!!! First time I can see the baby AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... I am totally smiling ear to ear & so happy.. and I wish I could jumping up and down ( I want baby to keep kicking me so I wont & am sitting still) 

OMG this is the cooooolest thing EVER!!:wohoo:

thanks for the bump reviews ladies..

Joli - thanks. I am afraid I havnt gained much, only 5lb, I think need to gain more for 20 weeks.. I am eating way more than normal but still not gaining alot.. I started off 115lb, 5'4 height. 

hibiscus - you have a bump!! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybird28

Happy 20 weeks Devi, what lovely bump pics and how fab that you can see baby moving.

Cracking bump too hibiscus!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - that's clearly a perfect round bump! Beautiful hon! I'm loving the idea of the collages - it makes it so much easier to see little bumps growing!

Have any bump updates for us?


----------



## 2016

Devi........WOOWWEEEEEEEE!!!! Outside kicks? Amazing!!! That must be so awesome to watch :hugs: Make sure you take a little video so you can always remember it.
Loved the bump collage. It is such a nice shape. I started taking some of my own but all there is is wobble and bloat :blush:

Joli....Happy Baby Gaga box move day! :yipee:

Hibiscus....Your bump is such a lovely shape. Looks like it was still done at work - I am impressed! :thumbup: And happy 15 weeks!

GG...Happy 12 weeks - one more week and you are in 2nd tri can you believe it???? :wohoo:

Ladybird....Just realised you only have 4 days to go until 2nd tri!!! Excited?

I tell you girls, this pregoo stuff aint easy. Woke up at 1am again in such pain, couldn't tell in my dazed state if it was ominous cramps, bowel cramps, back pain, heartburn or all of the above. Felt like I needed to poop urgently but there was nothing there! :blush:
Also felt so so sick and still feel sick now. After fighting it for an hour I ended up taking one paracetamol even though I really don't want to take anything. Pain eased a little and I was able to go back to sleep.
I only took comfort with the fact that Squiggle was just letting me know she is here and well :happydance:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Its so wonderful that all of you are doing so well!!!

2016- Pregnancy is HARDDDDD isn't it!!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

OOOOOOOOkay so I made a guessing game!!!! Everyone needs to guess the sex of the baby!!! This is the link!

You have to create an account I think but its way easy... just your e-mail no personal information! Your going to SO want one for your bumps!


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 said:


> Devi........WOOWWEEEEEEEE!!!! Outside kicks? Amazing!!! That must be so awesome to watch :hugs: Make sure you take a little video so you can always remember it.
> Loved the bump collage. It is such a nice shape. I started taking some of my own but all there is is wobble and bloat :blush:
> 
> Joli....Happy Baby Gaga box move day! :yipee:
> 
> Hibiscus....Your bump is such a lovely shape. Looks like it was still done at work - I am impressed! :thumbup: And happy 15 weeks!
> 
> GG...Happy 12 weeks - one more week and you are in 2nd tri can you believe it???? :wohoo:
> 
> Ladybird....Just realised you only have 4 days to go until 2nd tri!!! Excited?
> 
> I tell you girls, this pregoo stuff aint easy. Woke up at 1am again in such pain, couldn't tell in my dazed state if it was ominous cramps, bowel cramps, back pain, heartburn or all of the above. Felt like I needed to poop urgently but there was nothing there! :blush:
> Also felt so so sick and still feel sick now. After fighting it for an hour I ended up taking one paracetamol even though I really don't want to take anything. Pain eased a little and I was able to go back to sleep.
> I only took comfort with the fact that Squiggle was just letting me know she is here and well :happydance:

the nausea is horrible isn't it, I'm still suffering with it. Like you say though, it's a good sign that bubs has settled in nicely so it's all worth it.

And I'd forgotten about 2nd tri, seems a bit surreal. Had so much else going on at the mo it sort of took my mind off it. I am excited though, and I've got to tell my boss about the baby on Tuesday. Not sure how he'll react as we have a big restructure that comes into force at the beginning of oct, just when I'm going to go on maternity leave.


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> OOOOOOOOkay so I made a guessing game!!!! Everyone needs to guess the sex of the baby!!! This is the link!
> 
> You have to create an account I think but its way easy... just your e-mail no personal information! Your going to SO want one for your bumps!

no you don't have to set up an account for that one hun, I have one too. (well an account to make a game, not guess)
https://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyBaumy

This pregnancy is going by way too fast! 17 weeks today!! Baby is kicking pretty much daily :happydance: DH can't wait to feel Baumy kick, I think he's getting more excited as we go along. He's been pretty nervous considering this is actually his first pregnancy/baby experience, I'm so proud of him. He's going to be such a good daddy but I know he's a softie, so guess who's going to be the big meanie in the house and tell the kid no? Exactly 20 weeks till c-section week! Dr told us I'll be having one at 37 weeks but that can change, depends on how my scarring holds up.

Baumy seems to love Indian food! Lots of kicks after eating dinner. Made Butter Chicken last night, so YUMMY! Will be having it again tonight without rice though. It's not spicy though, DH isn't a fan of spicy food, I AM!


----------



## nicole3108

Happy 17 weeks!!! Your pregnancy is going by very quickly!! How's the bump coming along?


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> Happy 17 weeks!!! Your pregnancy is going by very quickly!! How's the bump coming along?

Thanks hun.

As for bumpage, eh, it comes and goes. I only get serious bumpage when I have serious constipation, which is pretty common lately, got it under control now I think. Tummy is kinda on the flat side in the mornings and most of the day. I'll try and get a pic in the AM.

It's going by TOO FAST!!! I'm not able to have anymore after this one and I want to enjoy this one. I mean I am but slow down!!

I keep thinking it's a girl, and we won't know for sure till May 26th and I'm trying to be fair and look at boy stuff too but none of the boy stuff interests me at all. Can't seem to find any cute boy things. 

23 more days till we find out! :happydance:

On a side note, I'm not feeling the greatest. Past few years I've been getting unexplainable low grade temps that just wear me out. Dr's says I'm fine, blood work shows no infection, no one has a clue what it is. Anyway, whatever it is, it's back. I think baby might be having a growth spurt too, I'm sleeping more but baby is moving tons!

Oh, and my sinuses are still a pain in the ass. Nothing works! :nope:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
It seems kinda quiet around here!
I don't really have anything to report. I'm in the stage where it seems like every day/week is seeming to blend together, which is a good thing, I suppose. 15 weeks today--another sigh of relief.
It's funny. It seems like EVERYONE is pregnant this year. A handful of people at my work, a few friends, and then this weekend 4 out of 6 women at a Kentucky Derby party I went to were pregnant! That's crazy. And another woman had a new baby with her. It must be something in the water.
Speaking of water, all of eastern Massachusetts is under a boil water order since a 10 foot aqueduct that supplies the whole area ruptured on Saturday. Ugh.
I called DH on Saturday to pick up some water on the way home since he was in an area that was unaffected. Everyplace in the affected area had already sold out of water. He came home with seltzer and diet root beer!! I could have killed him. I don't quite think he got the seriousness of the situation. Is it just me, or are women just better problem solvers than men?? Of course we are. No point in even asking!


----------



## 2016

Hi all....

I have just woken up from yet another afternoon nap! Did a third of what I intended to do but then felt like I'd hit the wall and had to sleep like my life depended on it! Same thing yesterday. Can't remember the last time I needed a nap esp when I had a lay in the last 2 days for the first time in years. :shrug:

The time of my view potential sighting of Squiggle is so near I can almost taste it! I feel so excited and nervous I could burst! I have high hopes of seeing a HB even though I will only be 5+5...but I know it's early so I won't be too dissappointed if I don't. Maybe they will scan me in a weeks time again then...:dance:

hibiscus......glad time is flying by for you. Sorry to hear about the water situation. As you say men can be a blundering lot and not think laterally sometimes! My DH thought it was a good idea yesterday to point out how much more my butt wobbles while I ride my horse! :grr:

MM.....If only there was a way to slow down time for you and speed it up for me......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :winkwink:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - i know what u mean.. the first 9 weeks for me went SOOOOO SLOW!! at the 9 week apt I saw Pandu on the ultrasound & from then till now TIME IS SPEEEEDING AWAY!! So sorry you are feeling a bit icky.. part and parcel of the package love.. enjoy!!

MM & Claire - entered the guesses on your sites.. 

hibiscus - HIII!!! 

Nothing much to reprt on my side.. went on a weekend getaway to Portland, OR - decided late on Friday night, Saturday morning packed a overnight bag & got in the car.. LOTs of fun.. got to have fun whilst I can in till end on July.. dont think i want to be going on vacations in August.. & then wont take baby anywhere far till end of october..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello! 

MM- eeks on the feeling crappy! I'm ss about that :( BUT I hope the pregnancy slows wayyyy down for you... and lets not forget there will probably come a time where your like GET THIS THING OUTTA ME lol! So I hope you enjoy all the good parts! I entered a guess too! lol I think your gonna have a big baby!

Devi- Hope the Vacation was fun!!! Get all the fun you can in NOW!

2016- I know how it is! I can't wait to be MORE pregnant! Because I never feel pregnant enough lol

Here are my 3 bump pictures I have taken so far! I don't see a difference at all lol but I'm committed to taking one every week anyway!
 



Attached Files:







bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyMichele

CLAIRENICOLE!!!!! Why on God's green earth would you wish a 10 pound baby on me?!?! That's double what 3 of my kids were!!!! roflmao Silly girl! (although it would be nice to have a kid actually FIT in clothes!)

I'm having an Ok day so far, slept all day, was up all night because of stupid people outside. 

I have 3 weeks to put on a little weight, I've not had much of an appetite, I don't gain when I'm pregnant. It's very hard for me to pack on the pounds. I can still eat whatever, still eat healthy but eat MORE!!

Any suggestions for pound packing foods?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I figured you wouldn't have to push it out anyway right! lol so you take a big one for the rest of the girls that have to push theirs out so they can have the small ones lmao I haven't gained any weight either! In fact I've lost a little... is that bad? Why do you HAVE to gain weight? and i would go with Carbs... Bread is good for you and OMG fattening! Get a bread maker!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Lol I figured you wouldn't have to push it out anyway right! lol so you take a big one for the rest of the girls that have to push theirs out so they can have the small ones lmao I haven't gained any weight either! In fact I've lost a little... is that bad? Why do you HAVE to gain weight? and i would go with Carbs... Bread is good for you and OMG fattening! Get a bread maker!!!

eh, it just made me laugh. You scared DH though. :haha: 

You're supposed to gain weight to support baby, make baby fat since baby takes everything from you. BTW I went home from the hospital in my pre-pregnancy jeans a few times! Ticked the nurses off. :haha:

I'm not really a carb person per say but I'm going to try and eat more potatoes, pasta, and corn. Butter, cream, lots of fatty stuff that I had to train myself NOT to eat. I think I can manage a baked potato a day.


----------



## 2016

MM....Cheese is a great calorie dense food (the non-blue variety of course) and has calcium and other good stuff for a baby. As you say, cream is good and switch to full fat milk and yoghurt maybe.
If you were in England you could have a Marks & Spencers chicken/bacon pasta salad! I noticed the other day when my colleague bought one they are 850 calories a pop and its not a very big salad either! It annoys me that people get conned into buying those because they think they are being healthy when really they may as well have a big Mac and fries for that number of calories! 
Oh wait you couldn't have one of those even if you wanted - no preprepared salads because of listeria :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MM....Cheese is a great calorie dense food (the non-blue variety of course) and has calcium and other good stuff for a baby. As you say, cream is good and switch to full fat milk and yoghurt maybe.
> If you were in England you could have a Marks & Spencers chicken/bacon pasta salad! I noticed the other day when my colleague bought one they are 850 calories a pop and its not a very big salad either! It annoys me that people get conned into buying those because they think they are being healthy when really they may as well have a big Mac and fries for that number of calories!
> Oh wait you couldn't have one of those even if you wanted - no preprepared salads because of listeria :dohh: :rofl:

If the mayo is pasteurized you can have it hun. I LOVE mayo pregnant or not! Is it just chicken, bacon, mayo, and pasta? or are there other things in it?

McDonald's craving just kicked in again (ty 2016 :haha:) too bad DH has my truck at work. Maybe tomorrow. 

I've been putting heavy cream in my coffee (1/2 caff) and I think I might stick to that. This isn't easy for me. I had to go from a crappy diet to a strict healthy diet (high cholesterol) and help me lose some weight but NOW I have to eat somewhat healthy but gain weight.

From what I've worked out, I need to gain 4.25 pounds a month. It doesn't sound like a lot, sounds kinda easy but it's not for me. It would help if I had a better appetite! Just not hungry all that much.


----------



## 2016

All went well at the scan. Measuring perfect for dates. Little flicker heartbeat. I am in love. :cloud9:

They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

:) congrats again xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats 2016.... What awesome news! I'm over the moon for you hun!

Am really anxious..... 20 week scan in half an hour!!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> All went well at the scan. Measuring perfect for dates. Little flicker heartbeat. I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:

Woohoo, 2016!! That's so amazing. Yay!

Timkerbell--good luck with the US! Let us know how it went ASAP :D


----------



## 2016

All the best Tink! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Great news 2016 !! 

Good luck TINK!! let us know asap - pink/blue?

So as you know I had my 19 week ultrasound almost 2 weeks ago and everything was normal as per the tech & the doc who was there..

Yesterday my Ob's nurse called me and told me that everything looked great except that the umbilical cord is not as springy / coiled as it is supposed to be, & it is not a big problem.. However, if it is the case it could sometimes lead to lower birth weight for the baby..

The tech & the doctor who came in after the ultrasound didnt say anything of this sort to me & the nurse asked if they had..

The baby is measuring fine till now.. she said that the OB-GYN recommended a growth ultrasound at 28weeks & a non-stress test at each appointment after that to be on the safe side..

Anyone familiar with this situation ??? I have a regular appt in 2 weeks where my OB will tell me more about it..

Dh & I got a bit worked up over it yesterday.. But now feel that it isnt a BIG problem, as the OB didnt call us & she just asked the nurse to pass along a message to us.. & she didnt ask to meet us immediately or schedule immediate tests either.. We called the clinic to talk to the OB cuz we were so stressed, she still has to call us back... 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Joli

MM - I want your problem!! I'm eating like a horse and packing on the pounds! haha- I think 2016's advice about cheese and full fat dairy is a great idea for you. I'm sure a doctor wouldn't recommend this, but my mother was underweight as well with me, and she went to McDonalds every day to have a milkshake to put on the pounds!


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - I'm sorry I can't shed any light on your situation - were they able to advise you on what you could eat/take to ensure the baby at least gets all the nutrients it needs? I suppose having a lower birth weight isn't such a bad thing, as long as it's not too low - MM's babies seemed to all be really light - were they able to give you an estimation on the usual range of lower birth weight you could expect?


----------



## Devi#1

The doctor just called & she said that it is nothing to be concerned about. Everything does look great, the anatomy, the growth, the placenta.. all good.. Just that the umbilical cord doesnt look as coiled as it is supposed to be.. its not totally straight but it is not as coiled either.. It can sometimes lead to a smaller birth weight baby ..

She said I wouldnt be too concerned about it.. & that we will do a growth ultrasound at 28 weeks to make sure baby is growing fine.. & keep a eye out on the growth at further appts..

also said it not a big deal & we will talk more at next week's appt..

-So no worries.. its just something to keep a eye on at future appts.. baby is growing good..

phheww


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I'm glad the doc put your mind at ease Devi.... When you haven't heard of these things they do sound scary at first until you speak to someone professional. 

My scan went very well today and all is well with baby. Baby is measuring slightly smaller than average for everything apart from abdominal circumferance!!! So baby is a short little fatty pants! Lol My firstborn was like that and baby's profile of face looks very similar too. We did get to clarify the baby's sex and guess what............ It's a............................... BOY!!!!! I'm definitely team blue so my third son. I'm not disappointed at all as he's such a cutie. But I would still love a daughter one day so not sure this baby will be my last! DH has other ideas though!!! I'll persuade him when the time is right and if not, there are always safety pins and condoms!!! Lol:happydance:

I will upload scan pics soon and some bump pics.... I need some decent spare time!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## 2016

*Tink*....glad your scan went well! I think team blue is a wonderful place to be and I am so pleased you are getting more used to the idea now.:thumbup:
And you are right, you may well get your girl one day. I prefer even numbers of children anyway :rofl: (for no particular reason I might add).
How old are your other boys?

*Devi*...I am afraid I don't know anything about the cord but, as you say, they would have done more than just pass on the message through a nurse if they were especially worried. The good news is you get to see your bubs an extra time! :yipee:

And THANK YOU to all you girls for sharing in my good news today. It is true what they say - Sorrow shared is halved, Joy shared is doubled! :friends:


----------



## Devi#1

Oh tink!! how lovely!! a lil baby boy!! you are gna have your hands full with a house full of boys!!! But it will be great fun nevertheless ..

post pics when u get the chance.. cant wait to see the lil man!!


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats tink :) yeah for team blue! any names yet? x


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 - congrats on seeing squiggle today and that everything was fine.

Tink - fab news that your scan went so well and least you found you are def on team blue. 3 boys will be lovely, just hope I have yr positive attitude if I find out my bubs is another boy as this is def my last baby so last chance for a girl x

ps can't wait to see the pics! X


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ha ha only name we both like is Theo!!!! So reckon it will probably stick!!!! Lol ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Theo is a lovely name.. 

2016 - going to check out your new Journal!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Lovely name my friends boy is named theo x


----------



## Ladybird28

Yep my friends 2 yr old is called theo and it is a lovely name x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi everyone!

At last I have 5 mins to myself and am uploading the scan pictures from yesterday and some bump pictures from today (21 weeks exactly!). I am much smaller than I was with my other pregnancies. 

Baby measured smaller than average for head circumferance and diameter, also for femur length, estimated fetal weight etc. But above average for abdominal circumferance!! Little porker! lol

My other boys are fine and excited about their new brother. Finlay, my oldest at 2 years 9 months started pre-school today and came back very pleased with himself and presented me with a beautiful flower painting he did for me! He had a great time - he seems so grown up now! Jack, my youngest at 14 months had a terrible rash today so had to take him to the doctors as I thought it could be chicken pox, but turns out it was most probably an allergic reaction to some grass pollen! I gave him some Piriton and he's right as rain now! Poor little mite was pickled in red blotches and his fingers were all swollen! I hate it when things happen so quickly like that!

Anyway, I am on facebook if anyone fancies adding me as a friend, please send me a PM!!

Enough babbling..... Here are the pictures! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005.JPG
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 3









006.JPG
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 4









007.JPG
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 3









008.JPG
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Devi#1

Tink baby is so cute!! and you look fab too hun.. ;)


----------



## Joli

Tink, what awesome pictures!! Your little boy looks so adorable, and you've got the cutest little bump! Keep ths pictures coming! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

I have some exciting news!!!! I QUIT MY JOB!!!!!!! Which means I am offically a housewife... untill October and then I'll be a stay at home mom!!! It felt so freakin good to walk in to work and be like I QUIT!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm getting a haircut tomorrow. Not a trim like I normally get but a real cut. I haven't had a real cut for 7 years and just because the woman has a pair of shears doesn't mean she knows what she's doing! I don't trust stylists. Last time I had layers put in, some witch put chunky layers in. NOT what I asked for! I'm nervous about this, was DH's idea and he set it up cause I mentioned getting it done. My hair is almost to my butt.

Oh well, if I hate it, ponytails for months and it will grow back eventually.

Baby and I are doing fine, DH is feeding me lots of high calorie foods to help me gain weight.

Had a really bad craving last night that required a trip to Walmart at nearly midnight. Peach ice cream. HAD TO HAVE IT!! Some one mentioned it, we've never heard of it, so we went looking. BEN AND JERRY'S WILLY NELSON PEACH COBBLER ICE CREAM ROCKS! I don't even LIKE fruit! YUMMY!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awww MM come see my girl! Studio 1 salon in Phillips, wi... its probably like an 8 hour drive... but its so worth it because these girls are amazing! I just had mine done tuesday! and I LOVE it! I hadn't had a cut since last summer... but mine was almost to my butt too!


----------



## MommyMichele

I think DH would kill me if I drove that far for a cut. How are you feeling hun?

oooo baby was kicking up a storm this morning! Little monkey had balled his/herself up on my right side making it very uncomfortable for me to sleep. I gave up and sat up to watch TV and then baby made my bladder into a kick bag. Little stinker! Well worth it though!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm feeling okay.... I have a dr. appt at 1030 and i'm really nervous... like the dr. is just going to tell me I'm not really pregnant :( or that I'm not pregnant anymore....Its really nerve wracking!!!! That and laundry and cleaning today is my plate... and it is full lol!!! 

You don't have to tell your DH lol. when we moved to Tomah I drove the 5 hours to Phillips to get my hair done lol all summer last year! OH just shook his head at me lol


----------



## MommyMichele

eh still don't see driving even 20 miles to get a cut hun. I'm 100% tomboy and it can stay in a ponytail for all I care really. Sorta. I'm getting older and just want to be more feminine looking. Might be the hormones too. Besides, if my hair looks good, I feel good.


----------



## Devi#1

wow claire!! you quit!! you go girl!! hehe.. I am a housewife too.. its FUN! G'luck with the doc appt.. 

MM - wow!!! awesome DH.. last weekend when we were getting ready to go to Portland, OR I had a craving for fresh KrispyKreme donuts!! I begged and begged Dh & he said NO cuz we were late! I bugged him the entire day abt it..


Even I was thinking of getting a haircut soon.. mine is a 1 min walk from my house.. it is apparently the best place in the city!! how convenient.. they do a good job (my hair is curly so i find it hard to let anyone have a go at it)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

JOIN THE HOUSEWIFE/STAY AT HOME MUMMY GROUP! LOL :)

I used to work full time managing an admin team but went part time after my first, Finlay was born. Now after Jack I have taken a 5 year career break from my job but don't actually intend on returning but want to keep my options open. When my little ones are bigger I would like to train to become a midwife....... That's the plan anyway! ;)

We want a bigger house so think I will need to work anyway but not for a few years! Lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol well I might HAVE to go back to work eventually. I mean you never know right? So I'm keeping that possibility in my mind.... HOWEVER I think I'm going to ENJOY being a stay at homer!! Allthough its not easy!!! Which I know. This morning I was up at 6am and made breakfast for the hubby, did dishes, shaved my legs (a feat in itself), showered, brought 5 baskets of laundry to the laundrymat, went and got a pap smear, went and threw laundry in dryer, brought lunch to hubby, folded all laundry and carried it to the car.... and now i'm exhausted!! Laundry is still sitting in my car lol. I told OH he can bring it in because its not good for me to do that kind of lifting anyway. 

Dr. appt went great! Heard the HB and its 140bpm!!! Pap was quick and mildly painless lol. It was weird that OH was with me even though he left for the pap and came back... but weird none the less... Because i've never done a dr. appt with a boy :D and my dr. was a guy and him and my hubby started talking guy stuff which made me feel like maybe he was a guy and not so much a dr and made me feel kinda weird about showing him my goodies! But now I'm just so happy that my LO is okay!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Didn't get my hair cut. I snuggled in bed with DH all day instead! Might go and get it done tomorrow or Saturday at the mall.

Devi, your mean. Did you know we can't get Krispy Kreme here anymore. SEND ME A BOX!! I love plain glazed ones! Glad you got yours and you aren't the only one that's been wanting donuts lately!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - I DIDNT get mine!! Dh hasnt bought it for me yet!! I should bug him some more.. I will go there at 5pm on Sunday thou.. they make them fresh at that time on sunday (haha.. yes yes I know the time)


----------



## 2016

Well colour me jealous! I would LOVE to quit work right now. I am really struggling through each day and I fear it is only going to get harder but I must hang on for maternity allowance!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey Y'all-
Just checking in, desperate for updates! Any news??
I have absolutely nothing exciting to report. I've been exhausted, fell asleep at work TWICE this week, once in the middle of a conference call (eek!!), and another time I told myself it was OK to lie on the floor for just 5 minutes, and it turned into 40 minutes. How embarrassing that would have been if any decided to come in without knocking!

I had some trouble sleeping last night. That's so frustrating--I think I only got 3-4 hours even though I'm sooo tired. I decided to work from home today; I just couldn't bear the thought of getting dressed, so I'm sitting here in my "housepants" (the only pre-preggo pants that fit, sadly) and robe.

So, as I said, I have nothing _exciting_ to report, just a bunch of nonsense haha. :bunny: (this post needed some spicing up with the help from sweet lil bunnycakes).

Oh, re: the housewife/stay at home mom group, I'm jealous! I love my job, but I would love to be able to take 6-12 months off. WHo knows? Maybe after 3 months at home, I will be more than ready to go back. Who am I kidding?? I won't want to leave the baby with a stranger :( BUT, my mom said she would come stay with us for a month after I go to work so I can delay child care by a bit. That could be a good transition!

talk soon!


----------



## hibiscus07

Oh I forgot to mention: I'm having some belly discomfort, like when I lean forward while I'm sitting or if I'm lying down and my legs curl up and touch my tummy. It's like it exerts this pressure into my abdomen. 
I can definitely feel the outline of my uterus at this point, it's just like a big hard round ball. Weird! 
While I'm obviously mostly excited about being pregnant, I still have moments where I get totally freaked out about having so little control over what's going on with my body. Is it just me or has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey hibiscus the way you are feeling is soooooo normal! I was exactly the same with my first and also from a wondering how I'll cope point of view with my second! This time I'm just like..... Oh well I'll cope..... Been there done that! But I am super excited about having a new baby to cuddle and breastfeed again! I LOVE it!!!! Some days I love my pregnant figure and other days I want my old wardrobe back! ;)

Just been baby shopping and got sone cute little booties, hats and a super soft blanket! Oh and a really sweet cuddly bunny toy! Sooooo cute. Just got back and ate 2 iced donuts and had a cup of tea! Yum!!!! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hibiscus- Oh man no I totally get freaked out about whats happening with my body!!! I lost ANOTHER lb today... the dr said its not a big deal because I'm fat to begin with... but I don't think I should have lost a total of 6lbs when I'm almost 16 weeks preggers. And I've been getting little black hairs in weird parts of my body... dr. said that should go away too but its really weird the things pregnancy causes!!!! I want my BODY BACK! And :rofl: about you falling asleep on the floor at work!!! Since I was working at Wal-mart I can't imagine laying on that floor... :sick:

MM- I can't believe you didn't get the haircut!!! But staying in bed with OH is way more fun! 

Devi- You ARE mean because we don't have KK's here either... I did get some on my road trip... and OMG YUM... but they wern't the fresh ones... I ate a whole dozen of fresh ones once and it made me so sick... but in a happy way lol

2016- it DOES only get worse! but I could have stuck it out if my bosses wern't so mean to me about it. Just try not to over stress yourself out! And being at home is a lot of work too!!! which stinks! :( lol I want the house to clean itself and some KK's to deliver themselves here and then a good House marathon to come on or something lol then i can sit on the couch and gain some of this weight back lmao


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, Claire and Tink! It's nice to know it's normal to be freaked out on occasion.

Ooh, that's great about the shopping, Tinkerbell. I can't wait to shop, but I'm kind of scared to jinx it or something. It's probably silly at this point for me to worry about that.


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm going to see about getting it cut tomorrow. At the mall of all places. ICK. Not a mall person, don't like to shop. 

Uh oh, I forgot I have to buy a dress for Sunday brunch with DH. OOPS!

My days and nights are mixed up again, got out of bed at 9:30 pm just now, maybe I can get a long nap in before I go shopping.


----------



## hibiscus07

I was going to wait to take more belly pics until 16 weeks, but I couldn't wait. So, I took a couple today at 15w5d. 

I think it looks bigger than last week. What do you think??
 



Attached Files:







belly 15w5d.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









belly 15w5d-b.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClaireNicole

I can't tell without the pictures next to eachother!!! But I totally think its a cute bump hun!


----------



## Devi#1

I def think it is bigger than the last pics Hibiscus!! lovely

:baby::flower:HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE !! (in advance):flower::baby:


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, here's a side by side comparison of 12w3d and 15w5d. I'd say it looks bigger, but I did just eat a bunch of cake haha
 



Attached Files:







belly comparison.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ClaireNicole

cake is good for the baby!!! I can totally tell a difference


----------



## MommyMichele

Happy Mother's Day ladies!

DH took me shopping yesterday, I have clothes that fit now. I missed wearing jeans!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Happy Mothers day!!!!! I have my whole family coming down today! 8 people (10 if you count me and DH) 2 babies 4 dogs and 2 of the ladies are pregnant lol It should be interesting!


----------



## Devi#1

Happy Mommys day!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Happy mother's day, all!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - what a beautiful bump! You can clearly see the difference! :)

I went to a baby shower over the weekend, and all the girls think that I will have a boy - the rationale is that I haven't been sick at all, and we went through a list of girls that we knew who had babies recently, and in the vast majority of cases, those with really bad morning sickness had girls, and those with very mild or no sickness had boys. 

I thought we could take a poll with you gals who have had kids before (or know what's coming!) on whether this is accurate in any way?


----------



## MommyMichele

Yay I get to bust another myth! I had 2 girls and 3 boys, no morning sickness ever!


----------



## 2016

I feel pretty sick and I am having a girl :winkwink:

ps. hibiscus loving the bump its deffo getting bigger. I have a 15 week looking bloat today! :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey 2016..... How do ya know it's a girl hun or were you just joking with us? ;)

How is everyone today?! It's nice and sunny here today! Yay! :)

Hibiscus..... Your cute lil bump is coming on nicely now! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Hellllo!! 

my baby is dancing this morning.. I turned the music on this morning & wooohoo the number of kicks and the amount of movement I get !! I am soo sure the kiddo heard it .. & was enjoying it.. 

Things are great.. had an awesome weekend.. First warmish & sunny weekend here in Seattle.. But today its is RAINING AGAIN! hmm.. 

I have a routine appt this Friday.. and next week my In-laws are coming from overseas to stay with us for abt 2 weeks.. gna have a full house..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, quit sending it to me please! Been crappy here for weeks now!

Not much going on here. Baby kicks some, not as much, but I think we are hitting a growth spurt and he/she is resting.

Finally am starting to sleep at night instead of during the day, was up at 9 pm till 4 am and then up at 9 am, so I think I'm good right now, we'll see. Need to go to bed a a decent hour tonight and hope for the best come morning. LOL the need to pee come morning is a help!

It's been chilly and dreary here lately, think I'm going to bake cookies today and warm up the the house. WAS going to make pork chops and roasted apples but I think I'm just going to make stew and mashed potatoes instead. Comfort food.

Crappy weather makes me feel crappy. I hate it.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol MM It SNOWED here last week!

I'm up in Minnesota with my family for the week because OH is off playing ARMY lol so I got to spend the whole dayw ith my nephew!!!! YAY! He's so cute and I didn't want to put him down for a nap because that was less time I got with him :( but eventually he had to go lol I think I'm off to bed now! I'm very very tired


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! How are you?

Im going to see metallica tomorrow, im so uber excited!!! 

Joli, I was not ill with my 2 boys and dreadfully sick for about 18weeks with this one. Altho I dont know the sex yet.

Myhubbty has been so busy revamping our back garden!It looks so nice now I love it!! 

Of to see the MW thismorning, looking foreard to hearing legos HB!


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hey 2016..... How do ya know it's a girl hun or were you just joking with us? ;)
> 
> How is everyone today?! It's nice and sunny here today! Yay! :)
> 
> Hibiscus..... Your cute lil bump is coming on nicely now! ;)

I had a dream early on that I had a little girl and she was born early (hope that bit is wrong). It was very clear and I am just CONVINCED Squiggle is a girl. Of course I actually have no preference either way but I just love winding DH up saying Girl, Girl, Girl because he rather fancies only boys :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't know what to think when it comes to gender. It's not like I can pick.

I'd like a girl, he'd like a boy, MIL would like a boy to carry on the family name, which I understand and I'd like for her to get her wish. SIL and the nieces want another girl, SIL's hubby and my BIL are staying out of it. My parents just want everything to be ok, no preterm labor or preemie baby if it can be helped.

I don't think anyone would be upset if it was turned out opposite of what they hoped for. lol They would just laugh and tease DH about not getting it done properly, which I find funny. I'm ok with either gender, it's not up to me anyway.

We've got about two weeks till we find out and yes, I'm irritated that I don't know. DH is giving me hell about not knowing since I can find just about anything out, he finds it hilarious. It's one of the few things I have no control over and he just laughs, the ass he is.

When it comes down to it, all we want it a healthy, happy baby and an uneventful pregnancy. No preterm labor, no rushing to the hospital at 3 am unless it's time, no preemie baby if it can be helped and no NICU if possible. BTDT it just stresses me out more and I want the summer to be as boring as hell.


----------



## Devi#1

aurora! Metallica!! OMG.. you lucky thing!! have fun.. Nickelback was playing here this past weekend ( my fav band ) and DH refused to take me ;(
g.luck with the midwife

2016 - its so funny how our intuition is so strong sometimes.. I have been having LOTS of boy dreams.. however I have had ONE dream that is was a girl and we named her DreamGirl .. haha.. so my Gut feeling says its a boy.. but dh feels its a girl.. Its so funny every time some1 asks Dh do you want a boy / a girl.. he says I wanted twins both a boy & a girl at the same time..


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! How are you?
> 
> Im going to see metallica tomorrow, im so uber excited!!!
> 
> Joli, I was not ill with my 2 boys and dreadfully sick for about 18weeks with this one. Altho I dont know the sex yet.
> 
> Myhubbty has been so busy revamping our back garden!It looks so nice now I love it!!
> 
> Of to see the MW thismorning, looking foreard to hearing legos HB!

Ooh awesome, Aurora! Metallica were my first concert when I was 14, on the tour for the Black Album. They were really amazing. Too bad they haven't put out a decent album in like 15+ years!! Hopefully, they will play some of the older stuff


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - thanks for all the feedback on gender! I guess it just leaves me scratching my head wondering what little precious thing I'm carrying! Anyone know whether it's possible to tell the gender of the baby at your 16 week scan if the baby is in the right position? 

I went to my GP today because I've been worried about my severe lower back pain on one side - I have a herneated disc around there, so I thought it might be that...but it's getting to the point where I can't even walk properly. The doc said that she thinks it's my pelvic bones pulling apart to make room for the baby... what I don't understand is that my hips are already really wide, so I'm not sure whether she's right or not. Any of you ladies experience this? The other reason I went to her, is that every time I eat (particularly a big meal), I get a pain/stitch on a small point above my belly button, and I was worrying it was a hernia. Doc said it was my muscles stretching, and that it was likely to get worse. I didn't realise this could happen so early on. But apparently nothing to worry about...!


----------



## MommyMichele

Anyone feeling down in the dumps? Just don't want to, can't make me, don't feel like it, can't be bothered kinda mood?

I just want to put my jammies back on and go back to bed. Don't help it's been raining for days and is supposed to rain for a few more days.


----------



## Devi#1

joli - i can relate to the pain after a huge meal.. Oh man I just get soooooooo uncomfortable.. I have stopped eating a big meal all together, because i guess the stomach & other organs have just moved out of place now & there is not much space to put a huge meal in there.... SO I am hungry every 2 hours now.. 
My pain is not really in the belly button area.. it is up near my ribs.. actually get this tight full feeling & just feel blah!


----------



## 2016

*joli*...I think it is possible to tell the gender at 16 weeks but a greater chance they get it wrong. Sorry your back has been hurting. Nagging back pain is the worst :hugs:
How did work take your announcement btw?

*Devi*....I was loving reading about your LO dancing around the other night. I am so impatient to feel Squiggle but I am sooooo far away from that! Funny you should say about boy/girl twins. I fancied that too! Twin pregnancies are very complicated anyway so I am thrilled with just one right now :thumbup:

*MM*....Yeah I felt that way too. "General malaise" I called it. Just wanted to stay in bed and sulk. Even DH taking me into town to buy some jewellery for my 30th birthday didn't cheer me up.........until I tried it on of course! :happydance:

I think we need some more graduates soon. I am tired of being the "new girl" :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

hibiscus07 said:


> Ooh awesome, Aurora! Metallica were my first concert when I was 14, on the tour for the Black Album. They were really amazing. Too bad they haven't put out a decent album in like 15+ years!! Hopefully, they will play some of the older stuff

:shock: your jokin....right?? :saywhat:


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh awesome, Aurora! Metallica were my first concert when I was 14, on the tour for the Black Album. They were really amazing. Too bad they haven't put out a decent album in like 15+ years!! Hopefully, they will play some of the older stuff
> 
> :shock: your jokin....right?? :saywhat:Click to expand...

Haha, I guess you disagree re: the "no good albums" bit. I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree :D


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladies got my lappie back, havnt really got much time for chatter these days tho seems to be out and about all the time, not much going on with me anyway, so will be boring updates!

hope ur all well xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - interesting that you talk about the pain around your ribs - the doc did say that the muscle stretch pain would probably increase, and that my ribcage would probably widen as well! ick! Strange this is that I'm pretty tall and I have broad shoulders and a broad frame - I would have thought I'd already be perfectly built for bringing a baby into the world, but this baby I think is gonna be a big one! lol

2016 - thanks for the gender info... I think you're right that they can get it wrong - my boss is having a baby in 8 weeks, and they thought for the longest time that it was going to be a boy and it turns out that it will be a girl! I still can't wait to hear their preliminary thoughts though! The back is awful, I hate to be a moaner, but it's gotten to the point where I can't walk properly because I get shooting pains whenever I put my weight on my right foot. I don't know any good chiro's here...but I do know a good physio, and am contemplating just giving them a ring to see if there's anything they can do! How are you feeling these days - any sickness?

GG - I can't believe that your wedding is just over week away!! How exciting!!!


----------



## 2016

Joli....yeah a physio would be good - or how about an osteopath? Just make sure any of them know how to treat pregnant women! :thumbup:

Have been feeling pretty rough every day but not actually being sick like I was last week because I have been trying to graze graze graze. Last night I woke up at 1.30am, 3am, 5am and now at 6.30am feeling awful and needing a pee and I just ate half a ginger biscuit which seemed to keep the nausea from getting out of hand.
Have a few dull pains today but I can't tell if it's growing pains or my bowels begging to move! :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 I hope the others get to join very soon

Bad joke but we'll have girls soon enough...... and boys!


----------



## LittleAurora

hibiscus07 said:


> Haha, I guess you disagree re: the "no good albums" bit. I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree :D

Agreed! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - you must be so exhausted, you poor thing! How's everything at work, does anyone know yet? osteopath... good idea! I gave my GP a call today to see if she will write me a referral, she still doesn't think it's any more than the bones pulling apart, but given that I have prior injury in the area, and given that I can hardly walk, I really don't think I can just ignore this and hope that it goes away (or heaven forbid, get worse!). I can go straight to a specialist here without getting a referral, but then it just makes it difficult to get insurance to reimburse.


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - I hope you get treated for the awful back pain.. I am a 5'3 - so i guess the organs and muscles and bones in my body really need to make space for baby.. but the pain is not that bad & only once in a while.. 

2016 - ohh.. sorry abt the peeing and the MS .. it happens.. but it is a great sign that squiggle is doing well.. so SMILE.. hhehehe.. I didnt have the best nights sleep myself.. Pandu kept me awake.. for a whole hour.. 

This morning while i was in bed on my side & rubbing my belly I felt the baby in a lump in the corner - so I told DH "want to feel the baby? " "sure" he says - and then I flipped on my back and OMG my belly was totally wonky.. It was SOOOO high on one side and totally low on the other.. DH & I were so amused.. so Dh kept his hand on the baby and in a few mins baby moved and got comfy in another position.. It was SO strange seeing my belly like that!! I was freaked out for a while.. hehe..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... I had a really bad back with my first pregnancy...... Mainly sciatica and I regularly visited an Oesteopath which really helped. My pain started around 14 weeks. Be worth trying a good Oesteopath if the pain is not easing.

I've been having a massive clear out at home here...... Not sure if it's nesting or urge to Spring Clean or maybe a bit of both!!! ;)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
It sounds like everyone's pregnancy is going swimmingly (except for some obnoxious aches and pains)! Yay!

I finally have _some_ news, though it's nothing that exciting. I just had my 16 week appt with the OB NP this AM. All is well. Was just a quick in and out deal. She showed me the height of my uterus and it looks like it's about an inch or so below my naval. That's higher than I thought! But, it's apparently normal for this time.
I also got the results of my 12 week Early Risk Assessment. Risk of Down Syndrome was 1:2900 and risk of Trisomy 18 is 1:6500. Sounds good to me! She drew my blood for the Alpha-Fetoprotein (sp?), as well, and I'll get those results within a couple of weeks.

Baby's HR was 140-something, so slower than last time, but apparently also OK.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli: Sorry if I missed this news earlier in the thread, but have you broken your preggers news to your work yet? If so, what was their reaction?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi hibiscus..... Sounds like you had a great appointment today. Congrats!

So when are you all likely to find out gender (if you are wanting to of course!)? Hope you are all well ladies xx


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Hey 2016 - you must be so exhausted, you poor thing! How's everything at work, does anyone know yet? osteopath... good idea! I gave my GP a call today to see if she will write me a referral, she still doesn't think it's any more than the bones pulling apart, but given that I have prior injury in the area, and given that I can hardly walk, I really don't think I can just ignore this and hope that it goes away (or heaven forbid, get worse!). I can go straight to a specialist here without getting a referral, but then it just makes it difficult to get insurance to reimburse.

Yeah I told my bosses and 6 work colleagues (we are a small team) right after the scan at 5+5. They were so supportive through both ectopics I thought it was only fair to let them share in the good news for once! :thumbup:
They were all really happy for me and my boss had tears in his eyes and looked like he wanted to hug me! Awwww :hugs:
So at least they know and are sympathetic to my tiredness, gagging episodes and moodiness. I am trying to be good but I doubt I could have hidden it from them! :shrug:


*Devi.....*that is so cute - I want my belly to be lopsided! It is very comforting to know that Squiggle is borrowing my beauty! :cloud9: But I am just sick and tired of feeling sick and tired y'know? Wouldn't trade it for the world but its much harder than I thought it would be...:blush:


----------



## hibiscus07

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Hi hibiscus..... Sounds like you had a great appointment today. Congrats!
> 
> So when are you all likely to find out gender (if you are wanting to of course!)? Hope you are all well ladies xx

We have a Level II U/S at 18w4d, so that is 2 weeks from Friday. Woohoo! I definitely want to know gender, so I hope the little one cooperates!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hey 2016 - you must be so exhausted, you poor thing! How's everything at work, does anyone know yet? osteopath... good idea! I gave my GP a call today to see if she will write me a referral, she still doesn't think it's any more than the bones pulling apart, but given that I have prior injury in the area, and given that I can hardly walk, I really don't think I can just ignore this and hope that it goes away (or heaven forbid, get worse!). I can go straight to a specialist here without getting a referral, but then it just makes it difficult to get insurance to reimburse.
> 
> Yeah I told my bosses and 6 work colleagues (we are a small team) right after the scan at 5+5. They were so supportive through both ectopics I thought it was only fair to let them share in the good news for once! :thumbup:
> They were all really happy for me and my boss had tears in his eyes and looked like he wanted to hug me! Awwww :hugs:
> So at least they know and are sympathetic to my tiredness, gagging episodes and moodiness. I am trying to be good but I doubt I could have hidden it from them! :shrug:
> 
> 
> *Devi.....*that is so cute - I want my belly to be lopsided! It is very comforting to know that Squiggle is borrowing my beauty! :cloud9: But I am just sick and tired of feeling sick and tired y'know? Wouldn't trade it for the world but its much harder than I thought it would be...:blush:Click to expand...

Awesome news, 2016! I'm glad you were able to tell your colleagues. It's such a weight lifted. You don't have to worry about slipping and it's so nice to have that kind of support :)


----------



## Devi#1

sounds like a great appt hibiscus! 2 more weeks till we know if it's a price / princess.. YAY!! Have you started to feel any movement yet?? Flutters/tickling feeling??

2016 - even I was totally pooped out in the beginning.. but let me assure you.. it will get better & one day even you will have a lopsided belly.. ;)


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> sounds like a great appt hibiscus! 2 more weeks till we know if it's a price / princess.. YAY!! Have you started to feel any movement yet?? Flutters/tickling feeling??
> 
> 2016 - even I was totally pooped out in the beginning.. but let me assure you.. it will get better & one day even you will have a lopsided belly.. ;)

I have had occasional flutters that I've wondered about since about 13 weeks, but in the last week I have _definitely_ felt the baby doing "something" on several occasions. I notice it, but as soon as I pause what I'm doing to see if I can pay attention, it stops! I'm hoping it becomes more regular soon.

When did you first notice anything??


----------



## MommyMichele

I felt more definite movements about 13 weeks, some flutters around 10 weeks, and now I get get kicks most of the day now! 

13 more days till our gender scan!!


----------



## 2016

Can't wait to hear which little treasure you are carrying MM and hibiscus! :yipee: I can't remember what I guessed before but I am guessing 
:pink: for hibiscus....and
:pink: for MM! :wohoo:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Can't wait to hear which little treasure you are carrying MM and hibiscus! :yipee: I can't remember what I guessed before but I am guessing
> :pink: for hibiscus....and
> :pink: for MM! :wohoo:

Everyone is thinking girl for me now! I don't mind either way although I'm hoping for another girl, then I'd have 3 of each! NO TIE BREAKER!

DH and MIL are hoping for a boy to carry on the family name. Remember, DH has no children of his own, he's step daddy to my kiddos. They say they'll be happy either way but I know they are really hoping for a boy.

I think we'll all be happy with whatever is in there.


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! I feel like I'm way behind...I've been reading all the updated, just not commenting much. I have been throwing up so much, mostly stomach acid and it's made me lazy :blush: 

hibiscus: I just love your bump!!! I think it's perfect! I can't believe how soon you can find out the gender, hope it goes that fast for me! I'll be patiently waiting to see what you're having! I'm going to guess boy!

mommymichele: You get to find out soon too!! :happydance: That's so exciting!! 

tink: Not sure if I said it and I'm very late but happy belated halfway!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

2016--Happy 7 weeks! Each week in the first trimester is a huge milestone to be celebrated. :bunny:
As for the prediction of a girl, I guess we'll know soon! I can see the advantage to either a boy or a girl, but I think DH is hoping for a boy.

Nicole: Thanks for the nice words about my bump! I'm feeling a little less gross these days and a little more round. How far along are you now? I don't see your banner anymore.

MM: that's awesome about kicks throughout the day. I hope I start feeling that (more than the occasional "something") soon!!


----------



## Devi#1

Even I started to feel the kiddo around 15 weeks with tickling and then turned into daily popping sensation around 17 weeks.. which got stronger and stronger and now can see Pandu doing Karate from outside - gosh tomorrow is 22 weeks!! Only 15 weeks more to go until I can say "DUE ANYTIME NOW"!!!!!!! (full term is 37 weeks right??) 

SO ladies does the 6th month start on 22 weeks / 23 weeks?? I know 3rd trimester starts 27 weeks ..


----------



## Devi#1

where did all our tickers disappear??


----------



## 2016

The baby-gaga.com site is down I think...


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, you guys are probably familiar with this already, but if not, here's a great link. Birth stories on thebump.com. It is fun to read them now but I'm sure it will be reassuring for us first-timers as we get closer to our due dates! https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/blogs/birth_stories/default.aspx


----------



## GossipGirly

well .. i find out what my baby is 2nd june :) mrs impatience booked an early gender scan :D xx


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
If you haven't seen this show, it's worth watching. It's part of PBS's Frontline series and is on vaccinations. It's really good. I'm a strong PROponent of vaccinations, so if you're not, you might have a different opinion on the show, but I'm curious about your opinions. Link: https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/vaccines/


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm very sad today.

A lady I know is giving birth today. She's 21 weeks pregnant. There is nothing they can do for the baby. They can't stop the birth and they've tried everything. She lost a baby last year, and 3 years ago she lost twins who were conjoined at the heart. All 4 babies are boys.

Please pray for the family and keep them in your hearts. Baby Evan is becoming an angel today.


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> I'm very sad today.
> 
> A lady I know is giving birth today. She's 21 weeks pregnant. There is nothing they can do for the baby. They can't stop the birth and they've tried everything. She lost a baby last year, and 3 years ago she lost twins who were conjoined at the heart. All 4 babies are boys.
> 
> Please pray for the family and keep them in your hearts. Baby Evan is becoming an angel today.

OMG. That makes me really sad, too. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine going through that. I'll keep her in my thoughts.
Does the Dr know what caused this?


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> I'm very sad today.
> 
> A lady I know is giving birth today. She's 21 weeks pregnant. There is nothing they can do for the baby. They can't stop the birth and they've tried everything. She lost a baby last year, and 3 years ago she lost twins who were conjoined at the heart. All 4 babies are boys.
> 
> Please pray for the family and keep them in your hearts. Baby Evan is becoming an angel today.
> 
> OMG. That makes me really sad, too. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine going through that. I'll keep her in my thoughts.
> Does the Dr know what caused this?Click to expand...

No. All I know is that they can't conceive on their own. I don't know her to well but my heart is breaking for them. They have no surviving children. This time her body didn't cooperate. :cry:


----------



## Devi#1

MommyMichele said:


> I'm very sad today.
> 
> A lady I know is giving birth today. She's 21 weeks pregnant. There is nothing they can do for the baby. They can't stop the birth and they've tried everything. She lost a baby last year, and 3 years ago she lost twins who were conjoined at the heart. All 4 babies are boys.
> 
> Please pray for the family and keep them in your hearts. Baby Evan is becoming an angel today.

Oh no.. this is so sad.. it must be devastating for them.. they must have had so much faith in this LO to stick to try after those previous losses.. very very sad.. :cry:


----------



## Devi#1

GG - wow.. the scan is soon .. yay!! you must be so excited!! 

hibiscus -thanks to the birth story link.. it was interesting.. yesterday I was watching Baby Story on TLC & I was crying when the babies came out.. I was sooo happy for the mama's & papa's - silly I know.. 

22 weeks today!! Entering the 6th month of pregnancy too! why didnt my baby gaga ticker move?? Hmmm.. YAY!! 
Today is my doctors appt regular one.. however she is gna tell me more abt the whole not so springy umbilical cord .. I have lots of questions that DH & I wrote last night (he cannot be there today) to ask.. I will be back with lots more info..
I also have my Hair-cut appt this morning!! YAY!! Gna be looking like a hot mama .. heheh.. make all other ladies at the OB's office jealous.. haha


For those of us who are in the US/Cananda - babies r us - 20% off on any one gear item this weekend coupon.. 

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/me...137585164&csc=820976&csa=137584306&csu=823000


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh Mommymichele that's such sad news about the lady you know. Poor little mite...... He will have to watch over his mummy and daddy and take care of them from heaven. I can't imagine how painful it must be to go through all that and to lose another little one. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## MommyMichele

Update!!!!! SHE'S STILL PREGNANT!!!!! Baby Evan is still 'hanging' out and hanging on! Her waters are still intact and only his legs are partially out in her cervix! If they both can hang on just 2-3 more weeks like this, he should be fine. They just now found out she has an incompetent cervix. There is a possibility Evan can go back up where he belongs since they have her nearly upside down right now.

Just pray for them if you would please!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Update!!!!! SHE'S STILL PREGNANT!!!!! Baby Evan is still 'hanging' out and hanging on! Her waters are still intact and only his legs are partially out in her cervix! If they both can hang on just 2-3 more weeks like this, he should be fine. They just now found out she has an incompetent cervix. There is a possibility Evan can go back up where he belongs since they have her nearly upside down right now.
> 
> Just pray for them if you would please!

Wow! Great news. I will continue to keep them in my thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm back!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Back from the docs.. appt went well.. normal things were normal.. lol.. heard the heartbeat .. it was beautiful.. 

As for the not so springy umbilical cord (Hypo coiled umbilical cord) - well the baby is fine at the moment, growing & weighing great. To monitor the baby's growth & to make sure he/she is growing just fine there is a 3rd trimester growth ultrasound in the 27th week & I have a normal check-up later that week in which the results will be discussed.. & then there will be check-ups every 2 weeks.. and from 32 weeks on there wil be WEEKLy non-stress tests & check-ups & routinely have small ultrasounds.... GOSH.. lots of appts.. & then during labor if the baby is not "happy" becasue of the umbilical cord, there could be c-section.. eek

I pray the baby grows just fine & the not so springy cord doesnt affect him/her.. 

I was just thinking - with all these ultrasounds I will be having .. keeping the gender a Surprise may be hard, I am scared we will end up seeing it on the screen by mistake.. Oh well.. if the baby wants to show us we will see..


----------



## hibiscus07

MM: any more news on your friend? I've thought about her situation over the last couple days. I hope it works out for her.

Devi: great news! I'm not familiar with the springy cord issue. One more thing to worry about, huh?? On one hand, it kinda stinks to have so many appts to look forward to, but at least it will be frequent reassurance that things are going smoothly! 

ClaireNicole: Welcome back and happy 17 weeks! How are you doing now?

Nothing too new for me. We went to visit some friends yesterday. The gal is full term, just over 37 weeks. She thinks she will make it to 40+ weeks. She's a L&D nurse, so I'm guessing she's pretty aware of how it would progress just prior to labor. Although, this is her first baby, so maybe not! We could see the baby moving around through her clothes. So bizarre/awesome! I can't wait until we can see our LO moving through my belly.

I took another belly pic today at 16w6d. I guess it looks a little bigger than last week, maybe a little rounder?
 



Attached Files:







belly 16w6d.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm sad to say that Baby Evan passed yesterday afternoon, no suffering, and surrounded by family. Mother is asking for no tears, it was just God's will, and Evan is where he needs to be. It wasn't his time to be with them, she says. I still pray for her and her family.

I was trying not to get excited about hitting 19 weeks today till my friend told me to be joyous, she said even though her baby is gone, she's cheering us on considering all that DH and I have gone through to get this far. She is truly a good woman and someday she will be a wonderful mother. They aren't giving up!

I had a discussion with DH today about our chosen boy name. Charles Ivan William. We changed it slightly. It's now Charles Evan William, I don't think my grandfather would mind. I lost my grandfather a few years ago and I think he would be honored to 'share' with Evan. Evan and Ivan are almost the same name but from different regions. It's not set in stone yet but it's something I would like to do and DH is agreeing with my decision.

Please don't get upset about Evan. Yes, it is sad, yes, I did cry, but his mother wants us to remember the joy he brought them for a short time, not his passing. She want us all to go on and have fat healthy happy babies!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - how sad.. lil Evan will be in my prayers.. the family must be heartbroken..

hibiscus - lovely pic!! it is rounder!


----------



## 2016

Very sad indeed and what a lovely way to honour him by including his name in your new LOs name :hugs: Life is such a fragile and strong thing at the same time...:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele...... I'm sorry to hear baby Evan didn't make it in this World. I'm sure his little spirit is looking down on his mummy and daddy from heaven and it must be of some slight comfort to them to know he didn't suffer. Such sad news. I think it's very touching that you have chosen Evan as a middle name if your baby is a boy.

Hibiscus..... Lovely bump coming on there! :)

Devi...... I'm pleased to hear your appointment went well. It's such a comfort to hear baby's heartbeat isn't it? There's no sound more beautiful apart from their first cry after they are born! :)

My bump has really taken on some growing power this last week...... Think baby has put on a growth spirt as I am now feeling him "tapping" more from inside.

My washing machine quite literally went bang on Friday and it's only 11 mnths old so the engineer is coming today as it's completely cover under warranty. I had to take 3 loads of washing over to Mum and Dad's at the weekend so I am really hoping they can sort it quickly as I get through loads of washin with 3 kids!


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry to hear that mm she sounds like a wonderful woman! 

im having some type pain next to my hip well i say pain its not really agony its more unconfortable its like next to my left hip feels a bit like a pulled muscle and kind of twinges when i move and when i sneeze ouch! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Updated belly shots!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/19weeks-1.jpg

Ok, I have to stop saying I don't look that pregnant now, EVERYONE can tell.


----------



## ClaireNicole

it sounds like round ligament pain... which they say is normal... its your uterus streatching and making room for baby!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

MommyMichele said:


> Updated belly shots!
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/19weeks-1.jpg
> 
> Ok, I have to stop saying I don't look that pregnant now, EVERYONE can tell.

Seriously!!! I can't believe you were that skinny!!! and now you look so freakin cute! :happydance: Def.. Preggo


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely neat baby bump mommymichele! ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

here is my 24week bump 1stly scaring the dog! lol...

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCfffD0004.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCDff0002.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Believe it or not, I've never had any pictures of myself pregnant before! I didn't know I looked like that!!!

Before I got pregnant I was a US size 4. Yesterday I was wearing shorts that I wore last June, still fit but they are low riders and pretty stretchy. Might be able to wear those for a few more weeks at the rate I'm going.


----------



## LittleAurora

your bump is too cute!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Thanks ladies! I think we all have cute bumps no matter how big or small they are! They all carry a very much wanted cargo.

9 more days till we see if we have a Diva or a Bubba!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
I just wanted to drop by and say hi, lovely bump pics.

2016 what happend to our team Aphrodite TTC thread? it seems to have been deleted...I think they did some repair work on the site and now its gone :shrug:

Anyway, went for my HSG today, everything is perfect, and I am good to go for my IUI this week :thumbup: Wish me luck ladies.

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck with the IUI Britt! Fingers x for a lil beanie for you this cycle :)


----------



## Devi#1

Britt - Join this thread!! ;) I have a good feeling that UIU is going to work for you.. Good luck hun!!

MM - what a lovely & cute bump.. you defo look pregnant..

gg- even I think it is round ligament pain .. it will go away on it own

aurora - what a kool pic.. haha.. the one with the dog (who if i ever met would scare the daylights out of me).. your bump is wonderful! 

Nothing new with me.. the funniest thing happened thou.. Last night I was sooo sleepy and in bed & the baby kept moving around for a hour easy, kicking and the works.. finally baby went to sleep & then this morning when the 1st alarm went off (my DH keeps 3 alarms which go off every 5mins in the morning in random corners of the room cuz he has trouble waking up), Pandu starts kicking .. This baby is not letting me sleep.. so I tell DH "well atleast someone woke up with the first alarm" hahah :haha: 
I have my In-laws coming in from overseas tomorrow for 2 weeks.. so i might not pop in that much..

This is a pic of my bump
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi take a nap when you can hun! Hope the in laws don't give you too much trouble! BTW Cute pics, your looks better than mine!


----------



## chiarezza06

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls,
> I just wanted to drop by and say hi, lovely bump pics.
> 
> 2016 what happend to our team Aphrodite TTC thread? it seems to have been deleted...I think they did some repair work on the site and now its gone :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, went for my HSG today, everything is perfect, and I am good to go for my IUI this week :thumbup: Wish me luck ladies.
> 
> talk soon
> :hugs:

Hey Britt... you need to go back to TTC Buddies, but click Groups and you will still see our TTC thread there. But yeah, I had a shock too yesterday when it was not on my subscribed list. 

Sorry to all of you other ladies for hijacking your thread (now you know that I am a frequent stalker!) Love the bump pics!


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies! 

What beautiful beautiful bumps!!! Devi and MM, I love the bump series, they're wonderful! You're both so tiny, but it's so warming to see your bumps growing nicely. Hibiscus - your bump is such a nice round shape, you're so lucky! Aurora - your bump and dog are so cute - I love Alsatians! 

ClaireNicole and GG - any new bump pics?

Britt - that's awesome that your HSG went well, so everything came back clear?

Chia - I've dropped you a message about meeting up this weekend - woop woop! :)

Sorry for my radio silence, I've been off work the last couple of days and unable to sit at my desk...because beleive it or not, I can hardly walk. The pain in my lower back got so bad, that DH had to carry me from the bathroom to the bedroom. We went to see a spinal specialist, and he said that my right sciatic has loosened so much that it has virtually become dislocated, and inflammed. It even causes me pain to sit on a toilet seat. There is no medication I can take and physio 'might' help, but it is unlikely. The only thing I can do is rest - I'm on crutches now, which is mighty depressing - I'm used to being really active and have still been goin to the gym, swimming and pilates, and I just have to stop now, and try to baby my back and hip. Walking on crutches in Hong Kong is so impossible - it's a terrible place for people with a handicap, everywhere is stairs, and the people are so rude, they'll happily knock you over - it's like NY city, but with really rude people! DH nearly hit a guy the other day for barging past me through a door at a mall which I had opened, he practically knocked me over. To top it all off - the spinal specialist said that he wouldn't be surprised if my pelvic bone became dislocated during labour <sigh> Anyways - I'm so sorry for the moan and rant, I hate complaining, but I really am upset about this. The irony - no morning sickness, but I get this instead! Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

oh no joli im so sorry ur having to deal with that is sounds aweful!! il post a bump pic i took last week in my journal :) 

ee im so excited our room just been upgraded to bridal suite free of charge :D we only live 10 minutes walk from the hotel but really didnt want to come home on the wedding day!! mw app was gd today we heard hb before monkey went and hid again he/she really doesnt like dopplers! x


----------



## hibiscus07

Aww, Joli, I'm sorry to hear that. This is entirely related to the pregnancy??

MM: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. That's so sad. There's probably nothing anyone could say to console her :(

Devi, Aurora, and MM: Your bumps look great!


As for me, I'm feeling the baby move a LOT this week. Yay! We got our AFP results from 16 weeks. It was normal, which apparently means low risk for spina bifida, cleft palate, Down's Syndrome, and maybe something else?
I'm sooo freaking tired, it's frustrating. I've been sleeping many hours a night and I still can't peel myself out of bed on time for work. I've been getting in to the office between 930-10. Embarrassing!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - sooo sorry abt that pain.. didnt think it would get so bad that u would have to get on crutches.. take care of yourself.. hugs


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06469.jpg
14 weeks 4 days 
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06440.jpg
a few weeks ago i think cant remember


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - yup, it is entirely related to the pregnancy!! I thought it might have something to do with my herniated disc in my lower back, but apparently this has nothing to do with the spine itself, it's the joint between the hip, the spine and the leg. That's awesome that you can feel the baby! What does it feel like? Sometimes I think I feel a little flutter, but then I wonder if I'm just imagining things cause it never comes back! Fantastic that all your tests came back clear! You must feel such relief! :) 

Devi - thanks for the kind words, I had no idea I would end up in crutches, I'm only hoping I don't get bed bound! 

GG - that's awesome that you got upgraded!! We stayed in a hotel honeymoon suite about 20 mins away from home as well on our wedding night - it makes such a difference, and much more special off an end to such a special night! x


----------



## Joli

GG - you can totally see your bump growing!!!! How fantastic!!! - thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

:blush: im a bit fat lol x


----------



## MommyMichele

GG ya are not, hush!

Joli, have hubby go and get you a soft toilet seat, and try a heating pad hun, you can use one in pregnancy.

Update on my friend Brandi, she's not doing the greatest, so keep the prayers coming. As of this morning she has pneumonia and a partially collapsed lung. Dr's have her on all kinds of meds to help her right now. Baby Evan's funeral service is being delayed a bit so she can be there AND through all the donations coming in, the funeral expenses have been covered 100%. Emotionally she's ok for the most part considering. A local group of moms who've had stillborns has been visiting with her, she looks forward to the visits. Her family is still with her and the church has been sending help to the house.

As for me, I'm under some stress. Between Brandi's loss, the BS that I'm going through with the city, the stress of the house not being cleaned, and no motivation, I just can't function right now. I have no desire to. It's just all too much. DH has the day off, so he's going to help me out with the house later today and tomorrow, hopefully we can catch up and I won't feel so overwhelmed. 

Gender scan is a week from tomorrow and I think maybe that has me stressed a bit, I dunno. I want to get all the shopping done ASAP but DH and I agree that until we know what the baby actually is, we're not doing any shopping. THAT I want to get done and out of the way. I don't feel I have enough time and this is going by WAY TOO FAST!!! OMG 20 weeks come Sunday.

I feel like a nervous first time mommy!


----------



## Joli

Hey MM - thanks for the suggestion on the heat pad! Soft toilet seat...hmm... I might have to look for one online, I doubt they have that sort of thing here! I'm so sorry about Brandi - as if it wasn't traumatising enough to lose baby Evan, for her to be going through this much suffering right now. It pales in comparison to all of our aches and pains doesn't it? I'm so glad that she seems to be getting support. How exciting that you will have your gender scan soon!! I have a scan in about 15mins, so looking forward to seeing baby! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Sorry I've been awayish! I really have been here reading but just felt so crappy I didn't feel like responding! But NOW I CAN BREATH OUT A NOSTRIL AGAIN!!! Just one... but thats better then the NONE i could breath outta for the last few days... i've been miserable!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All! 
Just stopping by to complain :wacko:
My tailbone is killing me, and I'm having all sorts of aches and pains that I assume are related to round ligament pain. Argh! I'm sure it's normal but not fun. I'm getting pains in my hips, pelvis, and even a couple in the groin and general region of the ol "ladybits". I think it's time for me to head back to the gym and/or sign up for a prenatal yoga class.

Anything new 'round here? It's been quiet!


----------



## MommyMichele

Just been cooking all day, trying to relax here.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cooking?!?! ewww lol I'm gonna have to start doing that again! Were going out for steaks tonight and then to Iron man 2!


----------



## MommyMichele

I love to cook, I cook from scratch nearly everyday.

I'm not up to posting right now. 2 more ladies I know have lost their babies, and that's not including the ones here. This isn't helping my depression.


----------



## Devi#1

I am sooo tired!! eish.. In laws are here - and I am constantly on my toes.. 

MM - even I love cooking from scratch 3 meals a day.. I hope to go to culinary school one day ( my passion in life ) ..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi I would love to go to culinary school but it's not going to happen. The closest one is 7 hours from me and DH has a great job here. The sacrifices a mom and wife makes.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww MM I know its hard! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Awwww MM I know its hard! :hugs:

oh it's ok. I cook for lots of people here, I make them happy with my food, so I'm happy. Cook with love and it's always good!


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol I cook ... just not since I got pregnant... I would make something and then it would make me throw up just looking at it!!! I'm starting cooking again though.... I have my next like 4 dinners planned out and they are going to be WONDERFUL! tonight I'm making Itallian baked Chicken and Pastina! which is basically just pasta and chicken and cheese and tomatoes.... mmm sounds good! Its the only Giada recipe that I've ever liked!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, just a quick message to say i'm still here! Lots going on so been difficult to get on a computer.
I'm trying to catch up with posts but it seems quiet on here. Hope you are all well x


----------



## MommyMichele

20 weeks down, 17 till c-section, and 3 days till we know what it is!


----------



## 2016

Woohoo! Congrats on 20 weeks! :yipee: can't wait to hear about the gender scan :happydance:. What did I guess before? I am thinking girl now...


----------



## Ladybird28

Yay congrats on 20 weeks MM! Looking forward to hearing yr gender scan result x


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 you've guessed girl already hun.

Now just to keep occupied for the next 2.5 days.


----------



## ClaireNicole

GG is getting married today!!! Or is probably already married lol seeing as how its NOT 7pm in the UK!!! Congrats hun!!

Congrats on 20 weeks MM!!! YAY

I hit 18 today and I am like WOOT! Only 6 more weeks till I'm viable!


----------



## Joli

MM congrats on 20 weeks, and ClaireNicole congrats on 18 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

wow everyone is going so fast!!! congrats!


----------



## Devi#1

GG- congrats on the wedding

MM - happy 20 weeks, cant wait for the boy/girl news

nicole - YAY 18 weeks!!

Aurora - you are viable.. YAY!!! 

I am so busy.. had a hectic weekend.. lots of visitors.. in-laws galore, tired now..


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone hope ur all well just quickly catching up and posting a piccy, everything went well and weather was lovely it really was perfect 


https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/31942_425682476755_540531755_554680.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/31942_425682541755_540531755_554681.jpg
xxx


----------



## Joli

GG -what beautiful photos - you look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!! And so happy! :) Many congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Many Congratulations and best wishes to you and you new DH!

WOW!! That's going to be one pretty baby!


----------



## ClaireNicole

mmmm.... I want wedding cake now!!! Could you send me some Gem?


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh congrats!! xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks guys :) 

I could send you some but it might get crushed it was rasberry and vanilla sponge on top layer and gormet chocolate with orange grenache on the bottom :) I love it xx


----------



## MommyMichele

GossipGirly said:


> thanks guys :)
> 
> I could send you some but it might get crushed it was rasberry and vanilla sponge on top layer and gormet chocolate with orange grenache on the bottom :) I love it xx

lol your mean :haha:

mention sweets to pregnant women and not share


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gossipgirly.... What lovely wedding photos! You look stunning and glad to hear it was the perfect day for you and DH! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybird28

wow GG what fantastic photo's, congratulations to you both. You look amazing and the dress is beautiful. Looks like you had an wonderful day xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

My two boys have got chicken pox and are covered in the little blister spots. No wondered they were grumpy the past few days...... I had put it down to the heat! Poor little lambs! : ( Apparently I am fine and so is baby as I had it when I was little.


----------



## Devi#1

Oh gg!! you are so beautiful! you look awesome !! congrats to you and your new DH!! 

Tink - chicken pox! owww shame poor things.. hope they recover soon..


----------



## hibiscus07

GG, you look amazing! Congrats!
Joli--Happy (almost) 17 weeks! Woohoo
ClaireNicole--Happy 18 weeks!
MM--Congrats on reaching 20 weeks! More than halfway there now :D

We've been dealing with all sorts of nonsense on the closing for our condo. We are scheduled to close Friday but the seller is missing something so we might have to delay. HOWEVER, we have to be out of our apartment this weekend! So our attorney is trying to work out something where we can occupy the place prior to closing. SUCH a pain. Anyway...it will all work out somehow.

As for pregnancy news, the only thing I've been dealing with lately is my annoying bladder. I feel like I have to go ALL the time, even right after I've just gone. And I've been dealing with a bit of leaking. That's annoying and uncomfortable. Attractive, right? I'm the smelly girl now. Well, hopefully not.
Gender scan on Friday. We have that to look forward to, at least...


----------



## MommyMichele

Tink, I hope they feel better soon! Add some baking soda to the bath water for the itchiness! About a cup hun. Tell them not to scratch! I have scars on my face from my bout with it when I was 10.


----------



## hibiscus07

Oh! I just noticed that my ticker has moved up a box!!
That's news :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol I was like that to Hibiscus... Like Oh wow I moved up a box lol It seems to just happen when your not paying attention! Congrats!

Tink- Chicken pox stink!!! I'm ss!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats on all the milestones ladies! ;) We are all speeding through our pregnancies aren't we?

Joli.... Hope the sciatic pain is easing a bit.

Good luck to the ladies with gender scans soon...... Can't wait to hear what you're all having! It's soooooooo exciting! ;)

MM..... Thanks for the advice about the Chicken Pox. I have been giving the bits Piriton (anti-histamine) which has eased the itching. I keep telling Fin not to itch but Jack is too young to understand. Brad, my stepson had it when he was about 3. Unfortunately my Dad who is almost 67 has just got it...... Am hoping he doesn't develop shingles as a secondary disease as apparently that's super painful! :(

Hope you are all well and that your cute little bumps are growing nicely! I love the second trimester and am loving being pregnant at the mo. I'm so excited about meeting the little person who is beating his mummy up from the inside! Lol I've just ordered an ABC Everest twin buggy plus 3rd seat which is situated by handle bar so you can see baby. the others are sat twin side by side facing out front. It's made by Adventure Buggy Company in New Zealand and I'm having to have it shipped over to UK as no closer distributors. It's costing a fortune to buy but will convert back to a twin when Fin decides to walk more. I've ordered it in Mediterranean blue which is an electric blue colour. It's same company as Phil and Teds as I currently have a Phil and Teds Sport Double which I'm gonna sell to help fund my new purchase!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Baumy is pretty active today! I think Baumy knows our big scan/appointment is tomorrow! Kicking near my belly button now, so much better than kicking me in the lady bits!


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies!

I'm so excited, I had a 3D/4D scan today, and it was so amazing, the doc scanned me for about 40 mins! and we found out the gender... <drum roll>.... it's a ..... BOY!!!!

What amazing technology they have these days, they even showed us an infrared scan which showed the movement of the blood through the umbilical cord. Everything checks out ok, we saw all 4 cavities in the heart, brain looks good, kidneys and bladder look good, 10 fingers and toes - and his little boy bits were very very obvious! :winkwink: I thought I'd share a couple of pics - sorry the 4D scan pics are not very good, it's of baby's face, but they're blurry, so you have to use some imagination! :rofl: We have a DVD of the whole scan, so we'll be able to pull some better pics off that. 

MM - so it's your scan today!! Can't wait to find out - are you making any guesses??

Tink - the buggy sounds fantastic! what a great idea! I've heard of some fantastic buggies coming out of New Zealand, since they're all outdoor enthusiasts. awww - I've just been on the website of Adventure Buggy Company, I see exactly what you've got, looks awesome! I'm going to be living on top of a really steep mountain, so I want to get a buggy that has really good brakes and outdoor terrain capabilities - I'd be curious to know what you think of your buggy once it arrives.

Hibiscus - congrats on your ticker moving up a box! I love it when that happens! lol

Claire, Ladybird and Devi, how are you guys doing? any updated bump pics??
 



Attached Files:







17w.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









17w..jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









17w...jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2016

Joli....awww yay a boy!!!! Are you happy? And DH? Boys are so much fun and have super cool toys :yipee: and what amazing scan pics. So thrilled for you!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Joli!!!!!! Congrats on your lil boy and welcome to Team Blue! Nice scan pics too! :) Did you have an incling you were having a boy? Will definitely be sure to let you know how we get on with our new buggy when it arrives! It was very expensive but I've read nothing but rave reviews about it so hoping it's all it's cracked up to be!

Good luck Mommymichele! Wonder what you're having?! Am excited to hear hun!

Finlay is absolutely pickled in chicken pox blisters but Jack only has a handful. I'm lucky they've been so good and sleeping through the night. Bless them! It's my stepson's school sports day afternoon so DH and I are going to watch him whilst my Mum babysits my spotty monsters! Lol

Hope you're all well ladies xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh and..... HAPPY 24 WEEKS TO ME!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016 and Tink! We are really happy - it's surreal though, I think the last few weeks because you don't know whether it's a boy or a girl, you almost have 2 babies in your mind - you have girl baby, which you dress up and you imagine one day teaching it to put make-up on etc, and you have boy baby, which you buy toys for, run around in the park playing rugby etc... and I think no matter which way it went today, I would have felt happy to have my baby, and sad to lose the other baby in my mind. So we're thrilled to be having a boy, and sad to have lost girl-baby in our minds. Guess we'll just have to have another one! hehee :)

Tink - happy 24 weeks!!! gosh, I can't believe you're so far along already!! I'm glad your boys are at least sleeping through the night, I can remember there being nothing worse than being itchy all night long! 

2016 - how are you feeling these days? ms?


----------



## MommyMichele

I have no inclination as to what I'm having. I'm leaning towards girl though, too much estrogen and I'm being a total bitch to DH. Man decided to jump in the shower when I need to go pee really bad and want a little privacy. He's been up all night!


----------



## 2016

Joli....that's a very good analogy about saying goodbye to one of the babies in your mind. :hugs: But now the image of your little boy can just get stronger and stronger :happydance:
My MS has changed...I feel less generally nauseous but now just start gagging/puking without warning! :dohh:

Tink...happy viability day!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Ladybird28

Fantastic scan pics joli, congrats on team blue. little boys certainly are plenty of fun! So glad all was well. I love looking at scan pics, especially 4D ones, they're fascinating.

Looking forward to finding out the results of your gender scan MM, be interesting to see if your girl vibes are right.

Happy 24 weeks tink! Doesn't time fly. Hope yr boys are ok with the chickenpox, it's nasty isn't it.

2016 - hope the sickness isn't too bad, it's just a horrible feeling. Least it's a positive sign that squiggle is happy. My ms didn't start easing til 15 weeks, thought it was never gonna end.


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 B6 was a big help with my nausea hun, I didn't get it often but when I did, I popped a B6 (50mgs) and was fine.

I think I had tempers with the boys but this is ridiculous! lol I'd leave myself if it was possible!


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I was like "yeah!" when I read about your ms easing up, then "aww" when you wrote about gagging straight after! lol - you poor thing! I hope it eases up soon!!

Ladybird - I didn't realise you had ms for so long! I just can't imagine! Happy 16 weeks!!

MM - I think you're gonna have a girl too! looking forward to your update!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'll be back on in about 3 hours I think. I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## hibiscus07

Aww Joli...congrats! That's so exciting. I'm sure it makes you feel like you "know" the baby a bit more once you can picture its gender.
We find out gender in two days. I'll let y'all know as soon as we find out.

In the meantime, here's another belly update. Looking pretty huge. I'm trying to be excited about my body but I'm still feeling really huge and disgusting. I really didn't anticipate feeling this way. I feel really unattractive, even though DH is constantly telling me he thinks I'm more attractive than ever. My whole body just feels huge and cellulite-y and gross. Anyway...enough of that rant today.

In any case, I like the belly, just not the rest. (arms, legs, butt)
 



Attached Files:







belly 18w2d.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









belly 18w2d-b.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM- I'd leave me too! I know just how you feel! and then the half of me that doesn't want to kill my OH for CONSTANTLY driving me crazy wants to kiss him for being such an angel... because only an angel would put up with me like this!

Hibis- SHUSH... you look ADORABLE! theres not even a little part of me that would look at you and wonder if you were preggers... I would just KNOW which means it doesn't look like fat at all! I know its hard.... but celulit-y for the sake of the baby!!! So its totally worth it and will totally go away after the baby is born!

Joli- YAY IT'S A BOY!!!!!!! Its so weird thinking that I'm going to know in a week....(June 4thish) well probably not til the 7th or 8th..... but I've been saying boy all along... and I think maybe because I knew I'd be happy with a girl... but never even thought of a boy... so now I've gotten myself all physced up to be aboy... but I keep having dreams about a little girl... AHH. I'll be happy either way... but I'm totally wanting a boy! Pink is cute and all but boys are so fun! either way... I know what you mean about being happy for the baby you have but missing out on the baby you don't... and your right. were just going to have to have another one lol or 2...but don't tell OH I said that lol!!!

I've been good. Selling my life on ebay lol Baby is just SQUIRMING in my tummy sometimes.... I'll go almost all day without feeling it... and then try and sleep and bubs starts :dance: in my tummy. Its driving me nuts lol I remember that about my 1st one too... trying to :sleep: and not being able too because baby thinks my inside is a jungle gym! Not feeling any movement yet though on the outside... which I know might take awhile because I'm fluffy lol but I'm ready for OH to be able to feel bubs kicking! I'm waiting to cuddle him and have the baby kicking him though my tummy so he knows how annoying and how wonderful it is!!!


Tink- My sister is naming her baby Finley! Boy or girl they have decided thats the name they love! I hope your kids get better soon!!! Happy 24 weeks! Its great that your Viable now!!! (thats 24 weeks right??)

2016- EEEEks on the MS. I think I would rather be throwing up for no reason throughout the day then nauseaus all day... but I still feel for you!!!! I hope the MS is OVER soon!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli- Congrats on the lil baby boy!!! YAY.. for team blue.. now you can go all out nuts on the blue decor & clothes

tink - happy 24 weeks.. VIABLE now!! YAY!!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016--I just realized that I overlooked that you're almost 9 weeks!! Woohoo! Congrats. This is seeming like a sticky one. I think the first 8 weeks are the riskiest.
Sorry to hear about the MS. It will hopefully go away soon.
I feel pretty lucky, only had it kinda bad between 6-8 weeks, but my close friend (a couple weeks ahead of me) had it until 14 weeks, but now she's feels totally fine. So, I bet it won't last for too much longer for you :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm back! I know what Baumy is!!! Hang on have to upload pics!


----------



## MommyMichele

Here are the pics...
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301393.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301394.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301395.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301396.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301397.jpg

AND 

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301398-1.jpg

4th boy and I guess all but one of my boys love to show the goods! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

aww congrats, MM!! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## MommyMichele

Oh I'm happy! I kinda knew it was a boy cause I'm always wrong when it comes to the sex of my own, I can guess everyone else right though! Sure makes shopping a lot easier and a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yay MM!!! congrats on your little boy baby!!!!!!!!! And whew is he not shy or what???


----------



## MommyMichele

lol that's the FIRST thing we saw! My boys love to show the goods!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol they must get that from their father :rofl: did he have some wild college days :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

Nope, DH is on the shy side.

Dr said he looks VERY healthy, already has some fat on him. They did a full scan on his heart, 100% normal, so no scary stuff like when Travis was born. His name is

Charles Evan William


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awww well hes BEAUTIFUL MM!!!! And its good thats hes getting some fat on him! Apparently your a fast baker! Are you going to call him Chuck? or Chuckie? Or is he just going to be Charles?


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww I Like charlie!!!!!! Were thinking Carter... its the first name that we have both agreed on... which is crazy lol but were not sure were on team blue :rofl: our luck we'll pick a boy name and finally stop arguing about it and he'll be a she!


----------



## MommyMichele

That's why you pick one for each and stick with them!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah thats like telling the weather not to change... and with my mood swings LMAO were gonna be lucky if we get a baby at all cause OH might just smother me in my sleep for my own good :rofl: I can never choose... and then we never agree... so Carter is in the new forfront lol. OH says next pregnancy hes going to put me in a medically induced coma untill baby is done cooking lol.


----------



## 2016

MM...I said on 2nd tri and I will say again! Yay for boys! Do you realise ALL the Aphrodite babies so far (that we know the gender of) are boys?!? Hmmmm interesting.
Oh well I guessed wrong for you! But you say you are good at guessing for others - so what's your guess for me?

hibiscus...thanks! I am unreasonably excited about 9 weeks! Can't wait to get my first scan date through!

And were STILL waiting for another grad to knock me off the bottom of my list!


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats on the boys bundle!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

OoOoO I hope I'm having a boy to!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
just wanted to drop by and say hello and congrats on all your scans. So much excitement today :thumbup: Congrats to both Joli and MM on your beautiful baby boys- I love the pics. Lol, your not kidding Michelle, your little boy is not shy at all :)
Someone told me that its the year of the boy, maybe that holds true for next year as well.

anyway, look forward to more updates from you ladies and happy 9 weeks 2016!! :happydance: wonderful milestone.

All is very well with me, just continuing on with my life full speed ahead, not slowing down because of TTC anymore and that in turn has made me much happier
:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 and Claire are getting girls!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww :hugs: a lot of time it takes not trying so hard to get the baby results!! Which doesn't make a bit of sence to me!!! I hope it happens for you soon!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

MICHELE DON'T SAY THINGS LIKE THAT!!!! WE want a BOY lol say BOY

so everyone repest after me... Claire is having a BOY lol all the yellows can have girls


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> MICHELE DON'T SAY THINGS LIKE THAT!!!! WE want a BOY lol say BOY
> 
> so everyone repest after me... Claire is having a BOY lol all the yellows can have girls

that's what you get for wishing a 10 pounder on me! pphhtt :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

lmao its not like you have to PUSH IT OUT! So 10 lbs isnt' as bad when its coming outta the tummy! :rofl: AND the doc did say hes already getting fat on him... hes just gonna be your BIG boy lol


----------



## MommyMichele

eh, doesn't matter, he's healthy, so we're happy!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah that is all that really matters!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Mommymichele..... Many congrats on team blue and lovely little "Charlie"! He's a cutie and bet your DH's family are all super excited as they had a preference for a boy, right?

Now we can all go mad and buy BLUE!!!!! ;)

I reckon the next few gender scans coming up are bound to be girls to even the odds! So long as the baby is healthy that's the most important thing!

My stepson did really well at his sports day and got 3 firsts and a second! Yay!!! We are all super proud of him. Poor Finaly is having a rough time and is pickled in painful blisters..... He even has some on the inside of his throat so struggles to eat now! He's so lethargic too...... Poor lamb! Hope he's a bit better in the morning.

I've just come back from my monthly back and neck massage and am feeling super chilled and soooooo sleepy! Zzzzzzz


----------



## MommyMichele

The family is very excited! MIL's one and only grandson!


----------



## 2016

MM.....yay! I just KNOW I am having a girl :happydance: (really don't mind though)


----------



## Devi#1

tink - you spoilt thing you.. massages!! 

MM - yay for another BOY! I can see from the pics charlie is not shy kid!! hehe.. congrats!!! 

claire - shame on u for wishing all the yellows a girl.. I want a boy too !! ( I secretly feel it is a boy) but I would LOVE a girl as well!! 

the koolest thing ever happened today!! this morning whilst in bed.. dh had his hand on my belly and began patting / poking it.. and then he started getting kicks in return!!! so did 2 more and then baby kicked 2 times.. and then 2 again and 2 kicks again!! heheh.. we are soooo amazed!! I figured Dh was poking some part of the babys body.. so baby was kicking back saying "DO NOT DISTURB" 

awesome!


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWww YAY Devi!!!! I can't wait till my OH can feel the baby!


----------



## Joli

Hey lovely ladies - I'm loving all the chatter!!

MM - congrats on the big boy!!!! :) Those are some awesome pictures for your family album! And I really like your choice of name as well - very strong and masculine. We're thinking of names now that we've been able to reduce the options by 50%! lol

Hibiscus - I totally agree with ClaireNicole, you look fabulous! You very very clearly have a baby bump, and it's round and perfect! I'm still in the weird stage where to people that know me, i look pregnant, but for those who don't know me, I look like I have a pot belly! It's so sweet of your DH to tell you that he thinks you're looking more attractive than ever - and I'm sure he sincerely means it....you must have the pregnancy glow about you now!

ClaireNicole - we secretly wanted a girl - we should have swapped vibes! haha. But honestly, we're thrilled to be having a boy, DH was happy this morning that his family name would continue (as he's an only child), and we've agreed that all of our babies can have a second middle name with my surname. Ok... I'll share some info which might make you guys giggle... my surname is "Roman" and DH's is "Troupe", so with our babies, we will have little "Roman Troupe's" hehee. So we have to steer clear of names like Maximus haha. Anyways, sorry the aside! Claire - I'm really looking forward to finding out what you're carrying! Particularly since you've been having baby dreams about girls... The name Carter is very hip, I wonder if you could alter it for a girl... hmmm...Cartier? maybe a bit tacky! Cartia? maybe a bit better... Carley?

2016 - happy 9 weeks!!!!!!!!! 

Devi - that is so so awesome about DH being able to feel the baby kicks! Is this the first time DH has felt them? It must be so magical to be poking and have little feet poke you right back! 

Tink - I had to look up what "viable" meant in pregnancy terms... according to the internet, it means that babyhas a chance of surviving if born prematurely - that's amazing to know that you've reached that point, and it must be such a comfort to you!


----------



## 2016

MM....yes Charles is a great successfull and strong name in my mind and Charlie is so cute. I love names that can be young/friendly and adult/serious if needed. And of course Evan to honour your friends little angel....methink a boy was meant to be for you.

Devi....that sounds amazing! I can't wait until I feel ANYTHING at all! :happydance:

Tink....your son did really well :thumbup:....between chicken pox and sports days they sure do keep you busy!

Me....yes I am super thrilled about 9 weeks. Can't wait until next week's double digits celebration :yipee:
We are settled on a girls name (good thing as squiggle is a girl)....won't I look an idiot if she's a boy :dohh:
Boys names are a bit of a debate but Jack, Daniel, (not at the same time like the whiskey :rofl:), David and Matthew are in the mix right now. I quite like more modern names but also very old fashioned names....DH HATES modern names so tradional it is!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww...im so jealous!! I want to know the sex of this baby so much!! its driving me nuttsss!!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello all, had my 16 week midwife appt this morning. All is well, actually got to here bub's heartbeat for the first time. It was nice n strong and bubs was moving lots, which she said should prove fun for the 20 week scan.

I'm really torn over whether to book a private gender scan when I'm 18 weeks, I'm desparate to know the sex, I've been having dreams bout bubs being a girl but don't know whether that's just wishful thinking. Thing is I don't know whether to wait til my 20 wk scan on 23rd June but if I can't find out at the scan then il be gutted n have to wait longer. The private scan is only £45 and a half hour drive from us in a lovely seaside town. Don't know what to do. What do you think ladies?

Ps congrats on yr little boy MM, I love the name Charlie, traditional but cute.
And happy 9 wks 2016.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 9 weeks 2016!

Hibiscus..... Lovely pregnant belly pics girl! :)

ladybird.... I'm glad I booked my babybond early gender scan at 17 weeks as it gave me a chance to get my head around another boy and stop the wishful thinking for a girl. It also meant I actually could relax and enjoy my 20 week scan knowing I was no longer anxious about the gender. I say go for it and make a day out of it like we did!!!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Ah! There is a story behind Charlies name!

Charles II (my love of British history)
Charles (Chuck) Yeager (first man to break the sound barrier in flight) we're geeks
Charles Dickens (one of my favorite authors)
Charles was also the name of DH's great-grandfather.

Evan (for my friends son and my grandfather Ivan)

William (for for my grandfather on my dad's side and my love of Shakespeare)

Every one of my childrens names means something to me. I can't pick a name just because it's 'pretty'. I can tell Charlie who he's named for when he comes and asks. We can look these people up together.

I suggest when you start thinking of names, think of things, places, and people that mean something to you.


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks tink the way you put it makes sense, like you say it gives me chance to come to terms with the gender plus I could take my boys with me so it would be nice for them to see baby and make it more real. Sod it I think I'll book one. Just gotta hope DH is ok with it, can't see why he won't be though x


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, Tink!

I like the name discussion. DH and I haven't talked about it toooo much because I can't get him to suggest any names he likes. 
I have gotten him to say, though, that he wouldn't mind Andrew for a boy. It's pretty basic--I like it. I was originally stuck on Henry, but 2 of my friends have since named their kids Henry! So, that's out.
For a girl, I love the name Charlotte, but DH is lukewarm about it. We initially both liked the name Charlie for a girl but we've both cooled on it.


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM- I would LOVE that... But we have some problems with family boy names. On my fathers side James is very big and I like James... but its also Justin's alcoholic biological father that signed off rights to him when he was 2 months old... so It can't even be a middle name :| Which STINKS.... then there is Robert which I like too because that is my dad's name and my mom's dad's name... but then How do we name our baby after my father and not my step father?? and theres no way to name him after Stepfathers family. So that leaves Wallace... which is also big in my mothers family... but REALLY WALLACE??? Or Frank lol THEN OH says we can't pick a name that is already in his massivly HUGE family... so there goes that. Its made this whole thing very hard! 

If he turns out to be a she I think we might name her Beverly after my grandmother! Beverly Josaphine Kundinger. Or something like that lol. 

Joli- I think I'm gonna pee on myself thinking about your Roman troupe!!!!!! I'm thinking you have to go with Cesar or Constantine lmao Or you could just name him Big... like on Sex and the City... and then you'll have a big roman troupe :rofl: Oh MAN do I think I'm funny!!!

Aurora- I thought you didn't WANT to know???

Lady- I say go for it... whats 45 dollars? (well Euros?)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird.... If you are having a lil princess it would make all of your days! I know I was rather inconsolable when I found out I was having a boy (selfishly), however am super excited about it now and I booked gender scan without first discussing with DH as I know he'd of said no and to wait for nhs scan! So I just went ahead and did it and told him after I'd booked it! Lol He knows what I'm like so wasn't cross!!! Hehehehe


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, if you want to use James as a middle name, use it. Just because 'that' James was an ass, doesn't mean YOUR James is going to be one. Robert James is a very good solid name. James Dean, Jesse James (the cowboy, who's partners the Grimes Brothers are related to my DH) James Cagney, James Bond.

Pick a name that means something to you and to hell with what anyone else has to say about it. DH's Uncle is already being kind of an ass about Charlie's name. There are bad Charlie's too, Charles Manson for one. Like I said, just because one was an ass, doesn't mean your kid is going to be the same.


----------



## Devi#1

Joli - DH has been feeling the baby kicks for almost a month now.. since around 19 weeks.. 
but it was the first time that baby responded to DH's pokes..


----------



## GossipGirly

we have chosen darcie for a girl but stuck on boys names x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooohhh GG Darcie is a lovely girls name! ;)


----------



## 2016

Awww I like Darcie. :thumbup:
We have settled on a girls name *Felicity June Porter *:flower:
MM you make me feel bad because there is no special significance to Felicity. Someone just said the name and I loved it instantly and so did DH. He disagreed with me on most other names I like - Scarlet, Audrey, Ava (to name a few) so I was just relieved we both liked it. I also like that it can be shortened to Lissy, Lissa, Flick or Flicka. There is a rather cheesy horsey movie I love called Flicka too.
June is my wonderful grandmothers name (on my mothers side) and I think its good to have a simple middle name after a 4 syllabled first name.

We are stuck on boys names although good traditional ones like Jack (DHs grandfather), Daniel (not at the same time as Jack like the whiskey :rofl:) and Matthew are in the mix. Middle name for a boy will be Kevin. Not necessarily my favourite name but I have a brother who was born at 26 weeks, the same year as DH, who only survived 6 days. Obviously I never met him but it would make my darling Mum ever so proud for me to use his name.


----------



## MommyMichele

Wasn't trying to make you feel bad 2016! If the name is something your immediately in love with, I think it's meant to be. Your supposed to have that name.

Speaking of namesakes, Charlie is kicking up a storm now! He's been quiet all day, I think he knows I'm making Daddy chocolate chip walnut cookies! (Secretly, they are more for me and Charlie, we might let daddy have a few!)


----------



## 2016

When I say make me feel bad...I don't mean bad bad lol I was just impressed by your wonderfully considered choices. It's wonderful that Charles is picked for all those great and talented people and I love the idea you will be introducing your little boy to them when he's older.
I always found it frustrating when I was a girl and asked my mum why she picked me name...she just says "dunno, we just picked it...maybe it's from little house on the prarie or something" :dohh:


----------



## Devi#1

I wish I could pick a name out in advance for baby.. 

In my culture the first name is chosen by horoscope.. The exact time, place and date of birth is given to an astrologer and he/she then comes up with the letter of the alphabet that is most auspicious for the baby.. so then we use that letter of the alphabet eg: if he says S -- the name can be Sara, Samara, Sam ect.. 

The second/middle name of the baby whether boy/girl is the fathers first name.. so Dh's name is Nikhil

what we have done is have a list from A-Z 1 name for a boy & 1 for a girl in each letter of the alphabet..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats crazy Devi!!! I'd BURST waiting!!! But I can't wait to see what letter you get!!


----------



## Joli

I'm loving all the name chat! Devi - I totally understand where you're coming from with choosing an auspicious name (living in Asia!). We will choose our name, and then get it checked by a Feng Shui master to make sure that it's suitable - it's totally the 'done thing' out here! Middle name of Nikhil is awesome, it's so unusual!

2016 - I think you and I have really similar taste for girl's names! I really likes Scarlett and Ava as well! Since we're not having a girl, I'll throw some other of my ideas which you might like (even though I think Felicity is a beautiful name (and the name of my favourite teacher at school!)) - I also liked Amelia (and call her "Mia" for short), Isabella, Serena, Angelina. 

GG - Darcie is a really cute unusual name as well - have you thought of any boy names?

ClaireNicole - I totally agree with MM, it's hard to be objective about a name if you closely associate it with someone negative...but if you like the name, I say go for it! (James Anthony is my brother's first and middle name, and he turned out ok) :)

Now that we know it's a boy, we're starting to settle on some name ideas... our top choice so far is Harrison Joel Roman Troupe (Harry for short) or Alexander Joel Roman Troupe. We're also toying with Nathan, but not sure!


----------



## 2016

We like Harrison but can't use it because Harry Porter would just be hilarious :haha: and also Louise in case she is called Porter Lou :rofl:


----------



## Joli

hahaha - 2016, that is too funny! I hadn't thought of that! :rofl:

(sorry, the following is a bit rude, but quite funny) - I have a friend who's surname is Cater and he said all of the following names have been vetoed:

"Indie"(cater)
"Master"(cater)
"Forni"(cater)
"Adjudi"(cater")

and the list goes on....!


----------



## 2016

Happy V Day Devi!!!! :bunny:

And happy 16 weeks GG. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats on becoming viable Devi!!!! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Devi!!! I wanna be viable! I know that we are supposed to sit back and enjoy this period of time... but I'm so OVER being pregnant! I love this baby but I want him to be done cooking and comeoutta my oven so I can have my kitchen back... If ya know what I mean. lol


----------



## Devi#1

OHHH.. YAY!! viable today.. totally didnt think about it until i saw the messages.. hehe..

joli - I think Alexander is a WONDERFUL name.. it is my favorite name EVER..


----------



## ClaireNicole

My parents are 10 years apart and my dad is grey... and has been forever but mom isn't going down without a fight lol so people ask her if shes his daughter sometimes :rofl: She LOVES IT


----------



## MommyMichele

Hello Clariol is all I have to say.


----------



## LittleAurora

I had a lovely day today. The sun was out so we played wit hthe dog and then went into town and had chips on the pier, where I also showed my knickers of to everyone! I didnt realise my skirt had blown up as we were looking over the sea wall! We then went to my grans to pick up a rocking chair which was nicked by the OH when we got home! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1518.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1517.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1506.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1547.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg15542.jpg[/IMG


----------



## Joli

Aurora - I absolutely loved your update :) I'm a total dog lover, and yours is adorable! And your photos is just fantastic too! Love it! 

I've been feeling baby's first kicks this weekend! I'm finding it so distracting at work in the most wonderful way! it's like someone blowing bubbles inside!


----------



## GossipGirly

i have been feeling baby this week aswel, very light tapping and u described that perfectly when u said blowing bubbles inside! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh congrants on feeling baby!! its awesome isn't it!! I know what you mean about it being distracting! I cant concentrate sometimes when baby is doing something funny, like th eback stroke or star jumps!! lol.....Altho just wait until baby starts kicking you hard in the cervix! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I've been feeling SO much baby!!! It makes me giggle because it feels so funny! I keep making OH put his hands on my belly when the baby is wiggling... and then yesterday hes like... I feel stuff but I don't know if its baby or your stomache... and I'm like I'm pretty sure my stomache doesn't wiggle lol


----------



## GossipGirly

well bk from mw app and baby behaved she managed to find hb in exact same place i have been finding it in and feeling the flutters :) she also said uterus is perfect size and I had my appointment for my mss bloods this afternoon too get results thursday! xx


----------



## 2016

Awww I am so happy for you girls but impatient and a little jealous at the same time!!! I wanna feel flutters! :hissy:


----------



## Devi#1

yay! for feeling the baby!! its awesome feeling isnt it??

as aurora says.. just WAIT till the baby starts kicking you hard and you say "OWWWW that hurts" yesterday was like that.. baby was kicking me non stop for an hour or so - it hurt so bad sometimes.. I had to lay down and move the baby out of the corner that was hurting ..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I was laying in bed last night and I wanted to baby to wake up and wiggle some more so I started poking at him and Justin was like "don't wake a sleeping baby!!!" and I was like BUT I WANNA FEEL HIM WIGGLE MORE lol


----------



## LittleAurora

how is every one?

here is my wee lego kicking! 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

awwwww how cute!! xxx


----------



## Devi#1

aurora - how cute!! mine does the same things..


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie is VERY active the past 2 days BUT we got a new problem.

I get Braxton Hicks, it stops (less that 5 seconds), then I get a RLP (round ligament pain), and then my back hurts. All within 2 minutes. SUCKS!!! I get off my feet, push the fluids, lay down if I need to. Happens a couple times a day. Trust me, I'm keeping an eye on it. Might have something to do with the weather, have really bad thunder storms coming through.


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora....aww you have a dancing belly! :yipee:

MM....that doesn't sound nice AT ALL. Tc hun. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Happy 18 weeks Joli! Hows the hip pain these days? :flower:

Happy 15 weeks to Nicole...been missing you round here :cry:


----------



## Joli

Aurora that is absolutely amazing!! Took me a while to figure out it was a video - doh! 

MM - sorry you're in so much pain, I didn't realise Braxton Hicks could occur this early on. Rest up!

2016 - thanks for the congrats! I can't believe you're going to be in double digets tomorrow! The hip pain is feeling tons better - I've been off the crutches for 2 days (although still limping), but going to physio every other day and swimming a few times a week has really helped! I miss Nicole too!!


----------



## MommyMichele

They suck but it's to be expected. Just trying to rest when I get one.

NEW SIGGY!


----------



## LittleAurora

love your new siggy!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ty hun!

Just trying to keep everyone (especially myself) in the loop.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Sorry I've been MIA, but we've been just insanely swamped with moving this past weekend.

But...I wanted to let y'all know we found out we're having a...BOY! Yay!! We're both really excited. Woot! Everything looked great on U/S, too (heart, kidneys, brain, etc.)

Here are a couple of pics of our new home. We bought the condo on the first floor.
 



Attached Files:







Front of house.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









back view.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









Hallway.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









Living Room 2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









Dining Room.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyMichele

OH MY GOD HIB!!!! I think I might pee myself!! That's my DREAM house!! I am so jealous!!!

lol I'd be happy with part of that house, less to clean!

and you're in BOSTON!!! I'm coming to visit!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> OH MY GOD HIB!!!! I think I might pee myself!! That's my DREAM house!! I am so jealous!!!
> 
> lol I'd be happy with part of that house, less to clean!
> 
> and you're in BOSTON!!! I'm coming to visit!!!

Woohoo! That's exactly what I thought. I wouldn't even WANT the whole house. Can you imagine cleaning the whole thing plus maintaining the exterior?? Ugh


----------



## 2016

MM...Loving the new siggy - it's good to know when your c-section is now. What date is that exactly then maybe Devi can put it on the front page?

Hibiscus.....O--M--G that house is GORGEOUS!!!!! Seriously! And you are having a BOY!!! Any names yet? What fun! Guess I am the only pink Aphrodite round here :rofl: think GG finds out her gender tomorrow.


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MM...Loving the new siggy - it's good to know when your c-section is now. What date is that exactly then maybe Devi can put it on the front page?

I won't know that till July, I can ask at my June appt. but she told me I'll know that at 28 weeks. She only told me it will be when I'm 37 weeks. When I know, you'll know, I promise!

Hib, lol at least you can say it's your house but I agree, too much to keep up with! Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

ummm why is BnB blocking the word "the"??


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> MM...Loving the new siggy - it's good to know when your c-section is now. What date is that exactly then maybe Devi can put it on the front page?
> 
> Hibiscus.....O--M--G that house is GORGEOUS!!!!! Seriously! And you are having a BOY!!! Any names yet? What fun! Guess I am the only pink Aphrodite round here :rofl: think GG finds out her gender tomorrow.

Thanks!
Wow I just realized we have NO girls in the group yet. What is going on here? Something is in the water.


----------



## Devi#1

hib- congrats on the price coming your way!! Beautiful home too. 

Mm- sorry for the pains. Hope u better soon

I dont have a computer anymore will be a few days till I get a new one. Till then I gor to make do with iPod. How's everyone else?


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats hib! a boy :D and that condo! im so jelous, were moving bk in with parents for a few month to save a deposit up on a house :(.

other news dan heard back from the huge engineering company he has got the job if he passes all his exams and graduates in july! :( he thinks he may have failed one, he finds out in 2 weeks im so gutted for him if he has not just for the whopper salery either he really wants to work for this huge firm its a great opportunity fingers crossed he has passed them all as it wil mean he will hav august resits and graduate at christmas :( they proberbly wont hold the position that long! and we need money!

yep 2016 is correct I find out gender tomorrow at 13.10 uk time :) eek so excited its either baby darcey or freya for a girl and we are thinking Isaac for a boy as oh has gone off my fave noah! we also get results of mss bloods tomorrow a bit worried for that will find them out between 2-3 tomorrow.. busy day tomorrow and its oh last exam and he is free!! and I can see my husband again :D and then london on monday woop xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mm..... Hope Braxton Hicks and pains subside soon hun. Have you bought anything much for baby Charlie yet?

Hibiscus.... Congrats on your little prince! We are all having boys so far! Lol Lovely house btw..... Congrats!

Gg...... Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Be sure to update us as soon as you can.

Littleaurora..... Lovely pics! I so wonder if you are having a boy or a girl! Any feelings or intuition either way?

Devi..... How are you and baby pandu? I bet you'll even the score and have a girl! ;)

2016..... How's the injured hand? Naughty horsy!!!! Can't believe how fast you seem to be catching us all up! Are you still feeling sick etc?

Joli..... How's the pelvic pain? Hope you and bump are well.

Ladybird..... How are you hun? 

Mum and I are off to Eastgate Retail Park tomorrow in Bristol (Dad is babysitting!) as they have a Mamas and Papas, Mothercare and Next. Not to mention Pizza Hut for lunch! I LOVE baby shopping!!!!!

Today I bought my youngest Jack his first pair of Clarks cruiser shoes as he's pulling himself up on furniture and wanting to walk everywhere holding my hands. He's sooooo nervous though bless him. He's 15 months now so a bit behind my eldest son Finlay who walked at 12 months. He's sooooo cute though..... A proper cuddly baby boy who would happily spend the day snuggled up next to me. 

I'm getting conscious about the amount of weight I'm putting on so am thinking about joining a local pregnancy yoga class on a Monday eve. Apparently it can really help keep you supple, fit and improve your stamina and breathing ready for labour. Anyone else do it?!


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Mm..... Hope Braxton Hicks and pains subside soon hun. Have you bought anything much for baby Charlie yet?

I know but I have a history of preterm labor, so I have to keep an eye on things.

We have some things, not much. DH will be giving me $ soon to go shopping for the bulk of it. I went looking around, I can get all the gear for less that $450. Waiting till after the shower to buy anything else. BFF from high school is coming to the baby shower and she's bringing me a ton of boy clothes, 12 mos. and up. Haven't seen her in 15 years, so I'm really excited!

I'm also waiting till July to order the rest of his cloth diapers, I want to be well stocked on those!

I'll post pics of things as we get them!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Gdiapers have their baby bundle back in stock!!! YAY! Thats very exciting for me!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Gdiapers have their baby bundle back in stock!!! YAY! Thats very exciting for me!

I saw those BUT for the price of those, I can get 12 prefolds.

These aren't bad, all in ones, https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kushies-Reusable-Ultra-Diapers-for-Infants-5-Pack/4601012

I might order some of those for night time. They already have a liner, and I can use a PF as a doubler.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I knowwwwww But you pay for convience right?? Because its cheaper to buy a cow then it is to buy milk lol and once you have them bought the flushies are only pennies more then disposables... and you can get cloth. I need the option because OH refuses to use cloth... so the flushies are the compromise! Plus I think its probably an investment... You can sell them on ebay for just as much as you could buy them for new. Its CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!! So If I hate them... or when the baby grows out of them... then I can sell them back! YAY!


----------



## MommyMichele

Good point.

The Kushies I think are super convenient, toss the whole thing in the wash and you can use a liner with them hun.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I wish! But we won't have a washing machine untill next March!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> I wish! But we won't have a washing machine untill next March!!!

You can take them to the laundry mat! It's not illegal!


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg yeah but 13 a day?!?!? that would be crazy! We're certainly looking into all the options!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> omg yeah but 13 a day?!?!? that would be crazy! We're certainly looking into all the options!

No, you just get enough to last you 2-3 days, then wash. BUT you could always hold off till March and maybe your DH will be sick of sposie smells by then!


----------



## ClaireNicole

He'll never be sick of Sposies.... because hes a stupid head when it comes to these things.... He doesn't care if the cloth ones are better for the environment... and don't think they are better for LO because 90% of the world uses sposies... so they can't be bad right?!?!

I have him looking at kushies. and Gdiapers... and he is doing some comparison shopping... I told him I would give him a half hour before I spent 160 dollars to look at the cheaper ones YOU suggested lol... I've been looking at diapers and diapers alll over... So If hes willing to put the work in... then I'm willing to listen lol


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - Huge congrats on having a boy!!! Yeah! It's too bad we all don't live closer, all our boys would have playmates! I'm loving the condo too! It looks like an awesome location, lots of greenery - does the house or area have any history to it?

Tink - now that I've been off crutches for the last 3 days, I've been thinking about doing pre-natal yoga as well... I've found a place that I can do it 2 days a week at lunchtimes, it's a bit of a trek, but I think my bosses are generally fine if I take a 2 hour lunch break a couple days a week - I work really late hours, so they can't really complain! I've had friends who have done it, and they say it's fantastic. 

GG - I hope your Dan passes his exams! You never know... last year, DH and I decided to get our HK qualification as lawyers (we're both UK qualified), and we had to do a ton of exams - DH was 100% sure he failed at least 3/5 exams, and was literally in a state of shock when he found out he passed...so there's hope!! I can't wait to hear whether you're having a boy or girl!!


----------



## GossipGirly

im up at 5am cos dan is gettin up this early was same story yesterday but managed to get bk to sleep its too light this morning :( grrr grouchy head on today and it means even more time to wait till scan! i just had to get up cos i was so hungry it was making me sick!! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww I got to sleep in till 830!!! YAY! Although I had DREAMS about frekin diapers... i'm serious... good diapers vs. bad diapers... and diaper wars. :doh: I'm soooooooo confused! I don't know how people make all these decisions. I wish my mommy used cloth diapers and could tell me what was best for me and baby lol. In fact I think I might call her!


----------



## GossipGirly

well well well girlies... im on team :pink: :) 

and our little princess wasnt shy and she was a kicking me like mad and has quite big feet will upload pics in a second xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwww congrats Gem!!!!!!!! PINK!!!!!!!! YAY ITS A GIRL!


----------



## Joli

Yeah!!! GG - finally a PINK!!! :) SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/scans/th_Scan17weeks.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/scans/th_Scan17weeks1.jpg
kicking mammy with her big feet!

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/scans/th_Scan17weeks2.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/scans/th_Scan17weeks3.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/scans/th_Scan17weeks4.jpg
flashing her foof!!

we are both over the moon wernt bothered either way! I have always kinda said girl but never definate i had one dream at the beginning of my pregnancy about giving birth t a girl everyone else said boy inc oh who was convinced it was a boy... he is over the moon either way tho and it was so amazing, she was kicking away at me and scratching her head and sucking her thumb! xxx


----------



## Devi#1

Gg- yay for a girl!! Lovely scan pics!! 

Next week Friday is another scan for me. Just a growth one. I hope pandu doesn't flash the bits to us so we can continue with the surprise. I think pandu is growing just fine because now I can see my belly rolling and kicks are reallly strong and pandu kicks pretty high up. I can also feel the top of the uterus about 2 inches above belly button. Yay !


----------



## Joli

GG - those are such wonderful scan pics! Something to treasure for sure!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

it's about damn time we got a girl in here!! Grats!

I slept till 10 am but I had to take Benedryl last night again, been having allergy problems. Getting really really sick of these sinus issues, it's been since LAST October!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Woohoo, GG!!
It really has been time for a girl! Congrats!


----------



## MommyMichele

Getting a few things done around here.

Had to run and get ANOTHER book of stamps, I've lost 2 books now. Shower invites are going out TODAY!!!! 

Look at the cake that I'm thinking of ordering! https://www.piece-a-cake.com/images/rubber-ducky-cake-a.jpg

Going to work on some laundry here in a bit, and clear off my dining room table. Lots of stuff to do and it's getting crossed off my list one thing at a time!


----------



## ClaireNicole

CUTE CAKE! I LOVE duckies! My bathroom is done in them lol. I'm still in the diaper craze :| I'm gonna go crazy! But I did get half the stuff I was suppsoed to do done today lol Yay me!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> CUTE CAKE! I LOVE duckies! My bathroom is done in them lol. I'm still in the diaper craze :| I'm gonna go crazy! But I did get half the stuff I was suppsoed to do done today lol Yay me!

lol my bathroom is ALL duckies!!! Always had a thing for duckies!

Table is cleared off 90%, now I'm going to work on shower invites, and get those out today. I'm trying to finish off the laundry, not much left to wash and then TOMORROW, I have to go through all of it. It's all pretty much clean but it's ALL in my living room! Finish that, then I have to get a gallon of paint and paint a wall in the computer room. As soon as that's dry, I can FINALLY get the damn computer OUT OF MY DINING ROOM!!!! :happydance:

When you go from working 70+ hours a week to NONE, you'd think my house was clean. NOPE, didn't feel like it. I have to get the house in 100% order within 3 WEEKS! 4 years of cleaning and organizing to be done in 3 weeks!

I don't think DH is going to get much sleep between all the cleaning, all the planning, all the shopping, and then add in company coming somewhere around the 23rd.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GG...... Yay for team pink! She wasn't shy flashing her foof either! Lol Congrats Hun she's a real cutie! ;)

Mm..... Sounds like you've been a busy bee Hun! Don't over do it mind you need to be careful to look after yourself. Cute cake too btw! :)

I had brilliant day with mum shopping and got a cute little bunny to hang on the pram from mamas and papas. Also got some White linen trousers for me. Mum bought some cute lil things for baby too. Had huge lunch at pizza hut and am knackered now! Lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm being careful! I'll be sorting and folding laundry on the floor, so no worries there. I have a chair in my little laundry room to sit on while I get things out of the dryer.

Shower invites are done for the most part. Still need 2 addresses, all the rest are going out today!

Tink, glad you had a good day out and about with your mum!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ahhh I know how you feel about the house cleaning!!! You wouldl think I would be able to keep my 600 sq ft house clean lol. but I'm all like blah!!! I do my laundry on my livingroom floor too!!! I blame bubs lol. I get so tired... and then I'll start something but then I have to pee lol. Or something worse! and then I walk across the house and I'm exhausted lol. Or I get on it and I start throwing up! Its horrible lol!!! I'm sure your house will be beautiful MM!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

we have decided she is going to be a darcey (like the famous ballerina Darcey Bussell, but shes not named after her) for definate! and we have chosen May as a middle name as we got married in May ... so its Darcey May Cain


----------



## MommyMichele

GG- that's a beautiful name!!

Claire, I hope so, still think about burning it to the ground some days when I get frustrated but I get it done anyway. I keep trying to think on how nice everything will be but having OCD and with nesting kicking in I'm always thinking as to what's NOT done. My dad tells me that I could inspect hospitals and military barracks and find things to be done. It's not that I want to be this way, or that I like being this way, it's just who I am. I do have ways to ignore my OCD for a day or so but then I'm itching to get back at working in my house.

This is the house we are thinking about buying. Lord help us all when I have the money to do exactly what I want to it! No one is going to like me! Unless I feed them of course!

If I keep myself busy, I don't think about the what if's, I don't want to think about them. I'm focusing on providing Charlie with the best that I possibly can and driving everyone else batty while I'm at it!

Right now it's baby shower things and cleaning the house that's the big deal. After the shower, I have to get Charlie's things in order. Which for me is comparison shopping and a lot of it. Then the real nesting kicks in but hopefully it won't be too much after all the work that I'm doing now. Then I have to get one dog her shots and get our male dog fixed, work on their training more. 

Between all that, I need to make sure I'm resting and eating properly. I also need to make 2 weeks worth of freezer meals, confirm MIL's arrival (don't worry, I love her!) and after she leaves (she's coming to be with me for a week when I come home from the hospital so DH can go back to work) then my family comes. They'll also be here for about a week to help me out. I've been informed by all my visitors that I am not to be worrying about them, entertaining them, but to just rest, recover, and take care of Charlie. They'll keep up with the house work and all that for me.

I can always clean the house the way I want it when everyone LEAVES!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GG..... Darcey is a beautiful name and goes so well with May as a middle name. How very exciting! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Time for more belly pics, y'all! Let's see em!
Here's my belly at 19w3d
 



Attached Files:







belly 19w3d.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









belly 19w3db.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> Time for more belly pics, y'all! Let's see em!
> Here's my belly at 19w3d

You have a wonderful bump!!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Heres my new one!
 



Attached Files:







19+2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Time for more belly pics, y'all! Let's see em!
> Here's my belly at 19w3d
> 
> You have a wonderful bump!!! :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! That's nice to hear because I've been feeling pretty yuck. 
Let's see yours!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Heres my new one!

Woohoo, Claire! Good bump! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Time for more belly pics, y'all! Let's see em!
> Here's my belly at 19w3d
> 
> You have a wonderful bump!!! :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! That's nice to hear because I've been feeling pretty yuck.
> Let's see yours!Click to expand...

LOL I'll get a recent one in the AM, it's about bed time here for me.


----------



## Joli

GG - I love the name that you have chosen! It's feminie, but has a definite strong quality too - beautiful!! :)

Hibiscus and ClaireNicole - I looovvvee the bump pics! Your bumps are so super cute! I feel like I'm starting to really pop out this week (and my appetite is beginning so soar!). I think I'm going to the beach this weekend, so I'll get some pics done to send over!


----------



## hibiscus07

Please do, Joli!

It's 1030 PM here and I'm still working. Ugh!! I have another 3+ hours more to do, I think. If I can get through this night, tomorrow will be calmer. Sigh...


----------



## ClaireNicole

I LOVE my bump lol but admittedly I think alot of it is fat! i feel a lot like I just can't suck it in and less like the baby is growing... but I'm within 2 lbs either way of my starting weight... so I know its baby lol! I outgrew my first pair of pants!!! Its sad! Yay for all our bumps though!


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus, I can't believe you're still at work, you poor thing! I regularly work until the wee hours of the morning, so I know exactly how you're feeling - don't worry though, it's nearly the weekend!!

ClaireNicole - i can't believe you've only gained 2 lbs!?!?! I have already gained like 14/15 lbs!! It's freaking me out how quickly the weight is coming on! You very clearly have a round firm bump, which looks completely different to a fat belly! The bump is lovely :)


----------



## 2016

Happy halfway day hibiscus!!!! :yipee:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk

_Whoooooa we're halfway there....Woooo-aaaah Livin on a Prayer!_


And happy 17 weeks GG! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Happy 10 weeks 2016!!!! Double digets!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hey thanks :) iv started to feel starving all the time like belly rumbling starving is this normal?? especially on a morning i wake with tummy pains im that hungry and have to snack in the night its only been like this the last couple of days! x


----------



## MommyMichele

GossipGirly said:


> hey thanks :) iv started to feel starving all the time like belly rumbling starving is this normal?? especially on a morning i wake with tummy pains im that hungry and have to snack in the night its only been like this the last couple of days! x

Yup! Belly up to the buffet hun! EAT!


----------



## GossipGirly

lol thanks :) x


----------



## Joli

GG - I'm feeling the same, my appetite has gone crazy the last week, trying not to pack on the pounds too much, but what baby wants, baby gets! :rofl:


----------



## 2016

GG...I've had that since the start! Half the time I find drinking a glass of water or watered down fruit juice sorts me out so I guess I'm getting dehydrated. Other times I just have a snack - caramel rice cakes and satsumas are my favourite!

Girls, don't want to speak too soon, but I feel like ive turned a corner! Was MUCH lass tired and sicky yesterday and AGAIN today! :yipee: I then got paranoid so used my Doppler last night and Squiggle was still playing nicely with a heart rate of 160 BPM :happydance: I thought that would happen more after 12 weeks minimum but more like 16 :shrug: but then I remember Joli feeling better sooner than that. Remember Joli you brought your scan forward because you were worried at the time too :hugs: when was that??


----------



## MommyMichele

It's ok to pig out! I have my days where all I want to do is eat, figure Charlie needs it so why not? I don't care if I put on 100 pounds as long as Charlie is healthy and happy.


----------



## MommyMichele

Yay 2016!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yay 2016 !! but dont tempt fate i said that the other day and now have another headache and feeling very nauseas this morning! fxd crossed for you!!! and enjoy your ride xxxx

yeh i remember being hungry in the beginning till about 12 weeks but this is completly different its like nothing fills me up i eat like this morning i had two weetabix less than half an hour ago and my stomach is starting to rumble already haha!


----------



## nicole3108

morning everyone! It's been so long since I posted. Spending lots of time trying to find a house or apartment and a job and getting things ready for saturday, we're going to a wedding in Toronto and leaving DS with my mom, it'll be the longest I've ever left him :( 

Pregnancy wise everything is going well I think but my family dr couldn't find the heartbeat at 14 weeks and I've been freaking out a bit since. I have another appointment on Tuesday, if he can't find it then I think I will pay for a gender scan just to make sure everthing is okay. 

Joli: :yipee: a boy!!! So happy for you, very exciting news!! I was wrong as usual though, never right about the gender! Can't wait for the bump pics!!! 

hibiscus: A boy for you as well!!! :) congrats!!! I can't believe you're halfway through already!!! happy halfway!!! Love your bump as usual!!! 

mommymichele: Another little guy for you!!! congrats!! I love the name you chose!!! Good to hear you've been so productive!! It's so satisfying to get things organized! 

gg: Congrats on the thread's first girl!!! :) Beautiful name you've chosen and the pics are wonderful!!! They got such great shots!

claire: Great bump!! Definitely looks like a pregnant belly, nice and round!!! when do you get to find out the gender?

Hope everyone is doing well, I have to try to put the w key back on now, ds has ripped it off and sent my post early while I was peeing, that'll teach me to leave the computer open!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Nicole--it's great to see you! I hope we continue to hear from you. Thanks for the nice words

2016--Congrats on 10 weeks!!! you know what time it is --> :bunny:
I'm halfway?? I didn't know. Eek. That makes me both excited and nervous. There will be a baby in our house in 20 weeks (or less)!! Agghhh!


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I stopped feeling any symptoms at all around 7.5 weeks, which totally freaked me out! But restassured, everything is ok - you're gonna get to the lovely glowing stage sooner rather than later! :)

Nicole - it's great to hear from you!! I was so glad I paid for a gender scan, it was amazing, they spent so long looking at the entire structure of the baby, I am so so happy we did it and it really made is feel so comforted that everything was ok :) Do you have any feelings one way or another on whether you're gonna have a boy or girl?


----------



## Devi#1

hibis & claire - what lovely bumps. They are proper baby bumps now! How cute!! You will be shocked how fast its gna grow now. I kinds first popped around 18 weeks. And now I have a bump that is visable to strangers. Yay. Yesterday a lady in the elevator in macys said" aww how cute I bet there is a lil boy in there!" I told her " its gna be a surprise" she went on to say its a proper BOY bump. 

Hib - yay !! Happy 20 weeks. You must be so excited now to start counting backwards to due date .. Less than 20 weeks left. 

2016 - yay for happy 10 weeks!! Gna be in 2ndtri soon! 

Happy 25 weeks to me!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Heloo everyone!!!!!!! I have my 20 week appt TODAY at 4. I don't think they are going to do the ultrasound... at least I hope not. I'm hoping we can do it Monday so that OH can be there. Hes leaving me soon for the weekend :( Stupid ARMY!!! They always take him away! But I have a bunch of questions for the doc anyway... and I'd maybe be more reserved if OH went with me anyway! SO I'm very ready to find out the gender of this baby! 

Does anyone think that Danger is an appropriate middle name? Because its making me giggle a lot thinking about naming him/her middle name Danger! Especially if hes a he and turns out like his daddy... because the thought of OH saying "Danger is my middle name" makes me laugh hysterically!!!!! Hes such a nerd! (But hes MY nerd :rofl:)

I've had a Xena obsession lately (I'm almost done with season 3) and I said If shes a girl it'll be Xena Danger Kundinger :rofl: I think OH would let me do it too!!! Not the Xena part!!! He thinks THATS stupid (and yet he wants to name him Dawson if hes a him after Dawson's Creek)

I'm hungry ALL THE TIME too! But I think since I'm the fat one of the group I've had more practice with that :rofl: The Dr. said it was okay for me to not be gaining weight yet... so I have tried really hard not to. I eat enough! Believe me I'm not starving me or the baby... but when your a size 20 pre pregs... its not hard to maintain that lol. I drink a LOT of water... and when I'm super starving I have a big glass of milk! Because I can't very well make a PB&J Right before dinner! 

Nicole- Life gets in the way of internet time huh?!?! That sucks!!! I hope you enjoy your weekend away! I'm sure DS will be fine and have a blast with grandma!


----------



## MommyMichele

Things just went from bad to worse.

After my last post about my frustrations with DH, he just got diagnosed with possible kidney stones. CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then my semi-new issue. I can't walk from a parking lot to the door of a store without my blood pressure and my heart rate sky rocketing! I told my Dr something was wrong but the STUPID COW WON'T LISTEN!!! Just because it was fine at my appointment, doesn't mean it's fine all the time! My pulse was over 130 and I can't remember the BP numbers but it was close to hypertension numbers.

I told you all she was a bubble head, I'd love to go somewhere else but this is the only clinic in over 100 miles that will take me. Getting mad isn't going to help me.

I did some research. Increasing my fluid an protein intake might help. I already drink a gallon of fluid a day, not sure how much more I can drink. The protein part might have been the cause of today's episode. I didn't really eat a damn thing yesterday OR before we went to the store. I'm going to see if fluid intake, protein intake, and small walks help. I hope to God so, I can't be like this the rest of the pregnancy.

Sorry to rant, but lately if it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Where is everyone today?!?


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Where is everyone today?!?

How was your appointment yesterday? Did you get the U/S?


----------



## ClaireNicole

US is Monday! so OH can go with me! So by 1pm on Monday I should KNOW! YAY! I wish I have a nub pic I could put up so that people could guess the sex!!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, im back. Just had a lovely week away in Northumberland n got back this afternoon. Seems I've missed loads! 
Happy 10 weeks 2016 - double figures, yay!
GG - whoo hoo team pink, love the name you've chosen.
Hibiscus - a boy, congrats.
Claire - can't wait to hear bout the gender when you have yr scan.

I've got my quad blood test on Monday, not looking forward to it but gotta be done.
And I've also booked my private gender scan, it's this coming saturday at 5.30pm and I can't wait - just feel that I'm having a girl, I'll prob be wrong though x


----------



## GossipGirly

awww glad had a fab time, my private scan was amazing and well worth money..

oh u just reminded me i had my bloods and results were all low risk x


----------



## ClaireNicole

You are NOT seriously up this early are you Gem?? Because its 1:30 in the AM here lol so that makes it EARLY morning there as opposed to Late at night here lol. I'm going to sleeeep!!!! Its exciting that your bloods are low risk!!! YAY!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha I had to get up for work :( working on sundays should be banned but unfortunatly childrens wards in hospitals dont close on weekends xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yes I think working on Sunday SHOULD be illeagle! Alos I think having to get up before the sun to go to work is just wrong!


----------



## MommyMichele

I've been resting since my last post. Both DH and I are feeling better but we still have to be careful. He has to go to the ER if he has another episode and I have to rest a little more, not go full steam like I normally do.

22 weeks today! 15 to go! On Thursday, I'll have roughly 100 days left! OMG!!! EEEK!


----------



## ClaireNicole

YAY!!!! 15 weeks is nothing! WOOT! 

if your supposed to be resting then you REST! Don't you have kids for the house cleaning and supper cooking?? :rofl: Thats the whole reason were having kids so we can have little indentured servants for 10 years or so :rofl: j/k

I hope you AND your OH feel much better soon!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> YAY!!!! 15 weeks is nothing! WOOT!
> 
> if your supposed to be resting then you REST! Don't you have kids for the house cleaning and supper cooking?? :rofl: Thats the whole reason were having kids so we can have little indentured servants for 10 years or so :rofl: j/k
> 
> I hope you AND your OH feel much better soon!

lol no, the kids are at their dad's house! (long story I don't want to get into)

House cleaning isn't all that hard right now, DH is going to help more after he gets some rest. Cooking is too easy. I'm not on bedrest hun, just have to take it easy, put my feet up and all that. Thanks though.

Dr hasn't told me to rest, I just know my limits.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol Yeah but you seem like one of those women like my MIL... She had a histerectemy (sp?) and was back at work the next week!!!!!!!!! One of those hard working women lol... which is the opposit of me because I get a hangnail and i'm whiney :rofl: How my OH puts up with it IDK! So just be careful! You don't get to be the first one to have their baby!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

lol when I get sick, I'm a big baby, DH hates it when I get sick!

Charlie comes first now, not me, resting and stopping what I'm in the middle of doing might annoy me but it's all being done for Charlie. lol Better get used to stopping for him!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah my MIL said she was like that too... it was the only time in her life she didn't have a full time job... Her baby was a miracle baby because she had had so many MCs already... so she was practically on bed rest the whole time... Everyone thought she was gonna go nuts!! 

I think I'd do okay on bedrest lol I could go lay on my moms couch for a few months and she would sit with me and watch tv and bring me mcdonalds :rofl: Well... for a few days I could do it!


----------



## MommyMichele

Bed-rest SUCKS!!! I am so happy I'm not on it and I'm going to do my very best to not be put on it!!! One or 2 days is ok but WEEKS?!!??! Hell no! It's freaking torture especially when you have millions of things to do and no one knows how to do it the way you want it done! ick!

Off to work on more Charlie stuff, I'll post pics of it all when it's done. Booties, blankets, and all that.


----------



## Devi#1

ladybird - welcome bk.. looking foward to your gender scan results!! 

claire - cant wait till monday to guess the sex from the pic..


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls Im going to London tomorrow for 3 days so wont be around! I cant wait xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Have a great time in London GG! 
I just can't wait until I get the results of my bloods after tomorrow, il be so nervous til I do x


----------



## GossipGirly

gd luck you will be fine xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I find out in 6 hours if its a boy or girl!!! I'm gonna go nuts waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh I bet you are, keep us posted when you find out, good luck! x


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Claire, I hope baby show's the goods, I can see you pitching a fit if baby crosses it's legs! Good luck hun!


----------



## ClaireNicole

A fit is the LAST thing I'm gonna throw lol because I'm not gonna let this baby NOT show the goods! I'll just poke him lol. but I would probably throw the machine lol or the tech before I would throw a fit! :rofl: I'll have to book a private gender scan if he doesn't open those little legs!!! But HOPEFULLY that won't be a problem at all. I'm gonna drink a half can of Mnt. dew... my sister said that makes the baby squirmy lol. 2 hours to go!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## ClaireNicole

They are saying GIRL!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> They are saying GIRL!

Congrats!!!

(I told you!) :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

You did lol. OH thinks its a boy still!!! Even though when you see the scan pics your gonna wonder why!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats on your pink bundle ClaireNicole! Yay the score is being evened out gradually. How do you feel hun?

I've just been to my first pregnancy yoga class and I LOVED it!!!!!!! Thoroughly recommend it to you all :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

I've been doing some Wii Fit Yoga... but not a whole lot because its not ment for pregnant women and I don't wanna over do it!!! 

I'm feeling.... weird lol I wanted a girl SO MUCH that I figured this one would never be a girl so we got all amped up for a boy! and now that shes a girl... I'm dazed lol. We have no girl stuff and no girl names :doh: But its going to be SO FUN to buy all the little pink things!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I've been doing yoga at home but only when my body allows me to.

Better hop to it Claire, you're halfway to your DD!


----------



## Devi#1

Yay for a girl claire!! Great u got what u wanted. Now go buy a lil pink tutu.


----------



## Joli

Yeah!! Clairenicole - super happy for you!!! I'm so glad that some of us are having girls now - was wondering what was going on with all the boys taking over!! lol. 

Tink - I'm going to try our prenatal yoga this weekend, glad to hear that it went well! Did you find it very slow or quite challenging?


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Yeah!! Clairenicole - super happy for you!!! I'm so glad that some of us are having girls now - was wondering what was going on with all the boys taking over!! lol.
> 
> Tink - I'm going to try our prenatal yoga this weekend, glad to hear that it went well! Did you find it very slow or quite challenging?

Joli, the one I do at home is pretty easy, very relaxing. It's not prenatal per say BUT it goes with what you can do and then eventually what you will be able to do. I started it when I had a another rotator cuff injury which gave me a pinched nerve in my shoulder and neck. It's been a big help, much more than physical therapy and safer than pain pills.

As for the boys taking over, statistically for every 100 girls born, there are 105 boys born. According to one Asian culture (not sure which one, I think you can find out faster than I can Joli) it's supposedly the year of the boy child. I like to read!

How are you feeling Joli? It's kick-a-mommy-palooza over here, been going on over 12 hours now and I love it. (thank god I have an anterior placenta!)


----------



## Devi#1

i have a shiva rea - prenatal yoga dvd that I do at home.. it is very nice & relaxing.. gentle exercise. .


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole....yay another :pink: bundle!!!! You lucky thing! And just over halfway too....congrats! :bunny:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I found the yoga class challenging enough yet relaxing....... A bit like you don't even realise you are doing any exercise. But I did feel it in my legs and arms when I got home! I've never done yoga before. The teacher is also a doula and so teaches about positive birthing techniques. We practiced lots of deep breathing techniques to aid with coping with the labour pains/contractions. At the end of the session she does some relaxation which was nice and then you get a cup of herbal tea and a biscuit. Last night one of the ladies who used to be in the class brought her OH and 3 week old baby boy in (who slept the entire time bit was very cure!), to talk to us about her birthing experience. It is a small class of about 6 of us and very relaxed. We even practiced some massage techniques on each other which can help in pregnancy and labour with low backache and pelvic pain. Can't wait to go next week now. When I got home, I got my DH to blow up my birthing gym ball and I sat on that and watched a film. The yoga teacher said they are great for posture when pregnant and for aches and pains. Much better than slouching on the sofa she said!

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## Ladybird28

Clairenicole - congrats on your little girl, so pleased for you. Bring on the shopping eh!


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats on your daughter!!!! :)


----------



## Joli

Hey MM, Devi and Tink - thanks for the yoga info - you have me convinced! I've got myself booked into a prenatal yoga class starting this Sunday. I've only done a bit of Ashtanga yoga, but I'm to inflexible in my hamstrings, so it was a challenge, but I really enjoyed it. I did buy a prenatal yoga DVD a couple of months ago, but I nearly died of boredom when most of the stuff was sooooooooo basic - like sitting cross legged against a wall for 5 mins, I was so bored I turned it off! I know that the class will be a lot better, they have a really good reputation. Tink your class sounds particularly awesome! I wish they had that sort of stuff here. I came across a website today with a programme offered here called PEKIP (www.pekip.com.hk) for when the baby is born up to 1 year. Some of it sounds good (like bonding with baby time) but some of it sounds a bit odd - have any of you ladies already with babies come across anything like this, or did you do courses on baby massage and stuff? A bit early to be looking into it, but coming across it raised my curiosity! 

MM - that's awesome baby is kicking away! I've been feeling it too the last couple of weeks, and DH felt it really strong last night, it really is such an amazing feeling :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay so its not a good thing this baby is a girl! With a boy you can ignore so many things... but now i'm going to have to buy SHOES!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: Baby girl shoes!!!!!! Do they make baby stilletos??? And I have already bought baby girl cloth diapers!!!!!!! OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE! And the dresses!!!!!!! What newborn doesn't need Catour???? 

I think OH is going to kill me!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Okay so its not a good thing this baby is a girl! With a boy you can ignore so many things... but now i'm going to have to buy SHOES!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: Baby girl shoes!!!!!! Do they make baby stilletos??? And I have already bought baby girl cloth diapers!!!!!!! OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE! And the dresses!!!!!!! What newborn doesn't need Catour????
> 
> I think OH is going to kill me!!!

LOL!!! Good thing we are having a boy!

Think not only shoes but eventually another case of PMS, bras, make up, DATING!!! :haha: When she goes to date, tell your DH to answer the door in his underpants.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ummm She can't date! EVER.


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Ummm She can't date! EVER.

Charlie isn't allowed to either.

Before we found out what we were having, DH wanted to know if nunneries still existed. :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol i'm going to invest in some chastity belts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

just found out my cousin is having a 2nd baby due 31 dec. Same as u 2016!! Yay!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lol you ladies are making me chuckle!!! ;)

Joli..... Good for you signing up for a yoga class too. Let us know how you get on. It's supposed to really help with backache and sciatic pain etc. I did a basic baby massage class after I had my first and found it a lovely bonding experience. I've heard of postnatal yoga classes where you go along with your baby but don't think there are any classes near me.


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> They are saying GIRL!

Woohoo! Congrats! We need a girl in here to balance things out


----------



## ClaireNicole

Now we need girl names!!!!!!!!!! And they DO make heels for baby girls!!!!! They are 30 stinkin dollars but still... SO CUTE!


----------



## hibiscus07

I just had my 20 week appt. I've gained 10 lbs in the last 4 weeks :( boooo.
Dr said I'm on track to gain 60 unless I start forcing myself to eat well and exercise.

I've not been exercising at all, and I've been eating really badly. The thing is that she told me not to get my HR above 140 bpm, so I have to limit it to walking and swimming. Ugh
This is going to be hard. I have no desire for healthful food at all. 
*as I sit here drinking a large mocha and scarfing down a sausage, egg, and cheese sandwich*

Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## GossipGirly

yep im gaining loads of weight.. I know il regret it later but right now i just dont give a rats arse! 

oh and im back :D xxx


----------



## Devi#1

hib - dont worry too much abt weight gain. Everyones body is different. You should just eat healthy, and I dont mean just eating carrots and spinach. Make your major meals as healthy as possible and eat the snacky junk food in Btwn if you need to. My good friend is a nutritionist so she gives me lots of tips.


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hib - dont worry too much abt weight gain. Everyones body is different. You should just eat healthy, and I dont mean just eating carrots and spinach. Make your major meals as healthy as possible and eat the snacky junk food in Btwn if you need to. My good friend is a nutritionist so she gives me lots of tips.

Thanks, Devi! I really need to move away from the comfort foods as much as possible. I know how to eat well; I just have no desire to right now! But I should think about how I might be setting baby up for healthful eating, too. If I predispose him to being fat, that would be terrible


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - I'm putting on a ton as well, and I'm still exercising and not eating too badly, I've already put on 15 pounds, but like the other girls said, everyone is different, and I've just kinda faced facts that if my body is wanting to put on this much weight, there must be a good reason for it! I've been doing swimming which is good cardio work, and I've started going back to the gym the last week now that my siatic pain is subsiding. I have a friend who is an ex-yoga instructer and she suggested holding a squat position in between commercial breaks - do that for an hour, each TV commercial break and you'll have great legs to help with delivery!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hibiscus - I'm putting on a ton as well, and I'm still exercising and not eating too badly, I've already put on 15 pounds, but like the other girls said, everyone is different, and I've just kinda faced facts that if my body is wanting to put on this much weight, there must be a good reason for it! I've been doing swimming which is good cardio work, and I've started going back to the gym the last week now that my siatic pain is subsiding. I have a friend who is an ex-yoga instructer and she suggested holding a squat position in between commercial breaks - do that for an hour, each TV commercial break and you'll have great legs to help with delivery!

The squatting is an _excellent_ idea! Thanks for suggesting it. I could try the yoga, too. 

I got worried on the way in to the Dr's office this AM. I normally sprint up the stairs to the 3rd floor, but by the 2nd my feet felt like lead weights. That was scary. I've never in my life felt that way. I just feel weak. I'm sure my body just hasn't had time to get used to supporting all this new weight. I want as smooth a delivery as possible, and don't want to be miserable in the last trimester, so I really need to do these things starting today.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I gained a whopping 5 stone with my first pregnancy due to lack of exercise, over-indulgence with sweet and stodgy food and reduced metabolism courtesy of pregnancy! I never lost all this weight afterwards..... I just couldn't shed the last 2 stone! I gained about 3 stone with my second and am hoping less this time as I am conscious of it. However have terrible sweet tooth! :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh man I gained 100 lbs with my first one!!!!!!!! ONE HUNDRED! and then I lost most of it and then I gained 50 back in the first year with my OH.... and now I know i'm fat enough thanks! I haven't gained anything ... I'm -1lb says the scale this morning! But it fluxuates all the time. but the docs say its okay cause I'm bigger then ya'll to begin with! My sister put on about 40 lbs with my nephew and she was back to her old slef shortly after!


----------



## MommyMichele

Right now I've hit my plateau. I'm stuck at 143 pounds, I've put on 13 so far and need to put on more. I'm a little ahead in weight gain for gestation but I need to put on something before my next appointment, July 1st.

It should go by your BMI, not just because you're pregnant. Not pregnant and being 5'1" my max weight should be 120 lbs, I'm 130, considered over weight for my height/body type.

With my last baby (lol the 6 pound preemie) I put on 90 pounds, was very uncomfortable and it was hot in Louisiana! With my oldest, I went from 118 never gained any weight till maybe 28 weeks (I think) and put on 20 the last 22 weeks.

Like I said, it should go by your BMI but Dr's are ignorant.


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Right now I've hit my plateau. I'm stuck at 143 pounds, I've put on 13 so far and need to put on more. I'm a little ahead in weight gain for gestation but I need to put on something before my next appointment, July 1st.
> 
> It should go by your BMI, not just because you're pregnant. Not pregnant and being 5'1" my max weight should be 120 lbs, I'm 130, considered over weight for my height/body type.
> 
> With my last baby (lol the 6 pound preemie) I put on 90 pounds, was very uncomfortable and it was hot in Louisiana! With my oldest, I went from 118 never gained any weight till maybe 28 weeks (I think) and put on 20 the last 22 weeks.
> 
> Like I said, it should go by your BMI but Dr's are ignorant.

Only gaining 13 lbs by your stage is great!!

I can't believe you gained 90 lbs last time! Your body probably just needed it or something.

Where in Louisiana were you? I was there for work for 18 months, living in Baton Rouge, working between there and New Orleans. That's actually where I met DH! We worked for the same company, but he was from DC and I was from Boston. When our project was done, we both came back to Boston.

There's a lot about Louisiana I don't like, but there's a lot I loved! Always fun festivals to go to on weekends, tons of _amazing_ food, just had a good time...


----------



## Joli

It's amazing the range of weight gains... you know here in Hong Kong, if you put on more than 30 pounds (which I'm sure I will!) the doctors seriously tell you off and put you under a lot of pressure. My secretary said that at the point she reached 30 pounds (which was only a few weeks away from the end of her pregnancy), the doctor told her she either needs to stop gaining weight or that he was going to hospitalize her! I hiave another friend who was told by the doctor to "leave room for the baby" because of her weight gain! I think because the Asian ladies here are so petite, the doctors seem to expect the same type of weight gain in Western ladies. But then again, in all the books I read, it says you're supposed to gain ideally between 25-35 pounds... but based on your very useful experiences, this seems like a bit of an unrealistic number!?

Hibiscus - the squats in between commercial breaks are fab - but it makes you realise just how long commercial breaks are! haha

Clairenicole - I can't believe you're -1 pound! That must mean that you're losing weight as baby puts on weight. 

MM - you've put on such a tiny amount of weight as well, but I think you're on target for the ideal 25-35 lbs, provided that you start putting some on now!


----------



## MommyMichele

Hib- I lived just outside Lafayette. I loved LA for the food and most of the people but it's dirty and way too easy to get drugs. Lots of people will just walk up to you and try and sell you drugs. ICK!

Joli- I'm trying hun, it's been pretty warm here and if I eat too much when I'm over heated, I get sick. I nibble till the sun goes down. Will be getting AC for the front of the house this week!

Just wanted to post something I'm a little sad about. We want to donate Charlie's cord blood but because we live in a low populated area, there is no place to donate it to. We can't afford to store it. Charlie's life line could be a very precious gift to someone and as of right now, it looks like it's going to be thrown away. This really bothers me and makes me want to cry.


----------



## 2016

I've gained 3.5 pounds and 3.5 inches so far. Gained no pounds but 2 inches in the last week! :shrug: Think my waist is thickening and I think I can feel my uterus peeking out when my bladder is full now :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

eeeekkk!! 99 days to go!! YAHOOO!!!

Dh & I have decided to move permanantly to India mid November becasue DH is starting a fabulous new business there!! He has given his resignation for Mid October & one month he is going to chill out & pack, and be at home with me n baby before we move!! We have been planning this for 2 years now.. finally the day has come .. YAY!! 
My mum is coming from Zimbabwe around 10th september to help me out with the LO for a month.. 
We are not moving furniture, just clothes & valuables.. so what totally sucks is that I have to buy things for baby (like basinnet & swing) that I will only use for less than 2 months & got to throw / sell.. the clothes & all the bedding & gagets for baby we will take, everything except the big things .. basinnet we have to buy (baby needs a place to sleep), now the swing / bouncer not so sure.. we will get car seat.. but no stroller.. Oh well.. will buy all new again in India.. 

YAY!!


----------



## MommyMichele

roughly 100 days to go!!! and I'm 33 today!

Devi, now that your moving to India, I'm putting my foot down. I WANNA VISIT!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! Had an ultrasound yesterday because the dr. couldn't find the heartbeat on the dopplar and I hadn't felt movement yet. I was sure something was wrong but everything is fine! Got to see the baby stretching and the heartbeat was 154 bpm so I'm incredibly relieved. I think I felt the baby move a couple of times today but I'm not 100%sure.

clairenicole: Congratulations!!! A girl!! :) So exciting! I was wrong again, I've never been right! I think boy for me after the ultrasound so that might be a sure sign it's a girl for me as well. You must be thrilled!

hibiscus: It's great that you're going to try to slow down the weight gain, only because as you said the last part can be awful if you gain a lot. I was miserable by the end with ds, although the plus side of that was that after I gave birth I felt wonderful. Devi's trick seems like a great way to do it if healthy foods are turning you off. You look great though, very jealous of your bump!! Your weight gain might slow anyway though, there was a month, can't remember how far along I was where I gained almost 10 pounds, really couldn't believe it but it slowed considerably after that. Have you decided on a name yet?

devi: Have you ever been to India? That's so exciting! I've never been anywhere and am always in awe when people move to another country. 

mommymichele: Sorry that you can't find anywhere to donate the cord blood but it's great that you had the intention to do it, very nice that you wanted to help.


----------



## nicole3108

Happy birthday mommymichele!!! :yipee: I'm a gemini too! june 14th for me though. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## MommyMichele

nicole3108 said:


> Happy birthday mommymichele!!! :yipee: I'm a gemini too! june 14th for me though. Hope you have a great day!

I am so far! We may have found a place to donate to! 14 pages of paper work but worth it!

Thank you hun!


----------



## 2016

Happy b day MM!!!! :bunny:


----------



## MommyMichele

I think for my birthday, I'm going to go get art supplies! It's been a very long time since I did any painting or drawing and I just came up with a quick sketch for Charlie's room that I had no interest in doing till next spring. Once I have it all drawn out, I'll share it with you!

This is what we picked last night https://www.angelbabybedding.com/travel-time-cars-baby-crib-bedding-set-bedtime-originals.html


----------



## Devi#1

happy birthday MM!! have fun & hope you get spoilt rotten!!

nicole - yup I have been there afew times.. it will be very intresting LIVING in all that CHAOS!


----------



## MommyMichele

I did! John bought me a foot spa!!!!! WOOHOO!!! I've been wanting one for a long time and I got one! YAY! Will be getting a lot of use this summer with my feet swelling!


----------



## Ladybird28

Happy birthday MM! I'm sure yr footspa will get lots of use, they are so relaxing


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele..... Happy birthday hun! Hope you've had a lovely day and are enjoying your wonderful relaxing foot spa! :) Couldnt open your link though....

Nicole.... Congrats on the US and that everything seems well with baby. Bet that's such a relief for you.

Devi.... Congrats on DH's new job and moving to India! How exciting but what a lot to organise with a new baby too! Sounds like you've got loads of support though which I am sure will be invaluable. :)

2016.... Woohoo for the beginnings of a baby bump! Yay can't wait for the bump pics! ;)

As for me, my bump has got really prominent the past week and it's all tight and uncomfortable. I think it's partly due to the fact the baby has had huge growth spurt and also my digestion has become sluggish due to hormones. I eat lots of fruit but have been having cramps on and off most of the day. Very uncomfortable and annoying. Anyone else experiencing this too? :(


----------



## Devi#1

Tinkerbell500 said:


> As for me, my bump has got really prominent the past week and it's all tight and uncomfortable. I think it's partly due to the fact the baby has had huge growth spurt and also my digestion has become sluggish due to hormones. I eat lots of fruit but have been having cramps on and off most of the day. Very uncomfortable and annoying. Anyone else experiencing this too? :(


post a bump pic tink.. i want to compare mine with yours.. since we are close together.. 
I get pain when I walk sometimes.. its near the groin area.. on the left side.. and sometimes on the inner left thigh.. i hear it is the round ligament pain of the pelvic area .. I am totally fine when I am sitting, but it hurts little the first 10 mins when I am up and about.. when i am walking for a LONG time .. the pain goes away.. I guess the baby moves around and makes it better for mama too. :winkwink: sometimes I got to keep my hand under my belly and walk around .. looks silly..

Pic of me today 25+6
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4198.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Devi your bump is so cute! :) reckon mine is about the same size.... Will have to upload more pics soon to compare with you. I get the same groin pain when I walk any distance etc. I think it's pressure of the baby against our softening pelvic ligaments and in my experience, it doesn't go now til after birth! :(


----------



## Devi#1

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...48024-did-my-bump-get-bigger.html#post5720710

pls check out my post & reply if you have time.. ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi you are definitely out more!!! Looking good mama!


----------



## Joli

Devi - that is a beautiful bump!! Totally awesome! I'll post more bump pics next week when I get to 20 weeks - I feel as if from week 18, I'm really starting to pop! That's fantastic news about India - whereabouts will you be? DH and I are dying to go to India, and we had planned it before I got pregnant - we thought that since we don't know India very well, it wouldn't be a good idea for us to go, given that wherever I travel, i love to delve into the local local cuisine! I think it's going to be a definite place for us to go next year though!

MM - happy 33 birthday! (sorry if I'm a day behind with the time difference!). The room decor you have chosen is so cute!! Perfect for a little boy. Please excuse my complete ignorance, but can you tell me a little bit more about donating cord blood? I know that the hospitals here have a facility whereby you can keep the baby's cord blood, but I wasn't sure what it was for and what the options were for donation and how it might help someone else?

Nicole - that's so cute that you think you're having a boy - I reckon it will turn out to be a girl! haha - that would be so lovely though for you to have one of each... has DH indicated whether he'd like to have a baby brother or a little sister?

2016 - that's fantastic that you're at 11 weeks with only 3.5lbs weight gain, I believe that's spot on the recommended amount. I had already gained 8.5lbs by week 11! no idea why!


----------



## nicole3108

I had a question, not sure if anyone will know. I was wondering if there is any reason that you have to see a gyno rather than your family dr. as long as everything is going smoothly. I have an appt. with my gyno in July but I would love to just see my family dr. He is so cautious and understanding and I find him very knowledgable. He told me if I ever have any concerns that I don't need an appt. I can just show up and he'll see me, I'm finding it hard to give that up and go see my gyno who I find fairly cold and she's so hard to get into. Just wanted to see if anyone knew if it was mandatory to see a gyno. Thanks!

Joli: You are so close to halfway!!! That's crazy! I thought the baby looked like a boy in the ultrasound for no particular reason really. But I also thought gossipgirly's baby looked like a boy...have yet to be right! DS has no idea what's going on regarding the baby, I think he's too young to get it yet and dh doesn't care but is sure it's a girl. Have you picked out a name yet? when are the next bump pics coming?

Devi: Great bump!!! glad you posted a pic! 

tink: Can't wait to see your bump!!!

Ladybird: when can you find out the gender? (if you're planning to that is)

little aurora: just wondering how you're doing? might have missed the last time you posted!


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> MM - happy 33 birthday! (sorry if I'm a day behind with the time difference!). The room decor you have chosen is so cute!! Perfect for a little boy. Please excuse my complete ignorance, but can you tell me a little bit more about donating cord blood? I know that the hospitals here have a facility whereby you can keep the baby's cord blood, but I wasn't sure what it was for and what the options were for donation and how it might help someone else?

Cord blood is full of stem cells and there is a very high demand for it. Right now I'm just going to link you, I'm not awake yet.

https://www.cordblood.com/caregivers/banking/why_save.asp?fbid=xjSqzVwk619
https://www.cordblood.com/caregivers/banking/diseases_treated.asp?fbid=xjSqzVwk619

It's not a guarantee that it works, it is kind of a last resort, but it has worked to save thousands of lives. This is why I don't want it to be thrown away.


----------



## MommyMichele

Nicole here it's not mandatory here to go to the gyno, some women go to obgyn for the whole pregnancy like I do. some just go to the fam dr which i want to do but can't.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi#1 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...48024-did-my-bump-get-bigger.html#post5720710
> 
> pls check out my post & reply if you have time.. ;)

Ummmmmmmm YEAH!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nicole- Ohhhhhh I just go to a family doctor...which is normal in small town america I guess!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Nicole- Ohhhhhh I just go to a family doctor...which is normal in small town america I guess!

Depends on a lot of things Claire. I personally would LOVE to go to my family Dr. but I can't. Due to my history of c-sections I have to go all the way across town through lots of road construction to see an OBGYN rather than a few blocks to my clinic. Pain in the ass.

Look what I woke up to this morning
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/storms/S6301412.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/storms/S6301413.jpg

Thankfully that's city property at the end of my yard. I don't have to deal with it but I do have to look at it till they deal with it!


----------



## Devi#1

thanks girls.. it was reassuring

joli - we are going to be living in Mumbai.. its one BIG, overpopulated, smelly & dirty city .. but it is also the "hub" of everything in India.. 
Even I had started to Pop around 18 weeks.. I remember we went to the tulip festival that weekend.. and DH told me ... WOah! where did that bump appear from overnight?? It was true.. the bump did appear overnight.. haha..

Nicole - I also dont think it is mandatory to go to Ob-gyn.. alot of women do go to them becasue they feel that ob-gyn are specialists in childbirth & pregnancy.. so thats why.. but if your GP is great and knows his thing about pregnancy then go ahead and stick with him.. but I would just go the one OB appointment and check out what she has to say as well.. just for a different point of view.. 

I have a Growth ultrasound today.. 26 weeks!!!! YAHOO.. I hope Pandu keeps his/her legs crossed and keeps the bits a secret.. and doesnt flash us.. lol.. cant wait to see Pandu again..


----------



## Ladybird28

nicole3108 said:


> I had a question, not sure if anyone will know. I was wondering if there is any reason that you have to see a gyno rather than your family dr. as long as everything is going smoothly. I have an appt. with my gyno in July but I would love to just see my family dr. He is so cautious and understanding and I find him very knowledgable. He told me if I ever have any concerns that I don't need an appt. I can just show up and he'll see me, I'm finding it hard to give that up and go see my gyno who I find fairly cold and she's so hard to get into. Just wanted to see if anyone knew if it was mandatory to see a gyno. Thanks!
> 
> Joli: You are so close to halfway!!! That's crazy! I thought the baby looked like a boy in the ultrasound for no particular reason really. But I also thought gossipgirly's baby looked like a boy...have yet to be right! DS has no idea what's going on regarding the baby, I think he's too young to get it yet and dh doesn't care but is sure it's a girl. Have you picked out a name yet? when are the next bump pics coming
> 
> Devi: Great bump!!! glad you posted a pic!
> 
> tink: Can't wait to see your bump!!!
> 
> Ladybird: when can you find out the gender? (if you're planning to that is)
> 
> little aurora: just wondering how you're doing? might have missed the last time you posted!


Hi nicole, I've got my private gender scan tomorrow at 5.45pm and I can't wait. I will let you ladies know which team I'm on as soon as I get back x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooooohh how exciting Ladybird! Can't wait to hear! I predict team PINK! Fingers x for you hun :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Awww thanks tink, I hope your right! I'm sort of prepared if it's a boy but team pink would be a lovely bonus. I'm gonna be looking at the clock all day long I think! I'm taking Dh and my 2 boys with me cause thought it would be a nice bonding session and be good for the kids to see bubs. When I told my 11 yr old all he was bothered about was getting back home to watch the England match!! Typical eh


----------



## GossipGirly

hahaha typical boy, gd luck for scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Joli

MM - that's some pretty amazing stuff about cord blood!

Devi - Mumbai will be awesome, i've heard it's pretty much the most hectic place you could go to, but it's booming these days, apparently the property market in Mumbai is skyrocketing. I'm dying to see Goa - I know it's touristy but I love Goan seafood curry!

Ladybird - I can't wait toi hear about your big news!!!


----------



## 2016

Devi....oooh Mumbai is exciting! I have a few friends who live there and I know the standard of medical and dental care is excellent! Even some UK people travel to India for treatment. Enjoy seeing your Pandu again!
And your bump is definitely bigger. :thumbup:

Joli...can't wait until your next bump pic.

Ladybird....oooh I will be checking in later. Guessing :pink: for no particular reason other than it seems to be girl month for us Aphrodites.

MM....will def be looking to the cord blood thing. What a good idea! Also heard about breastmilk donation which I would love to do as long as I had enough and don't have to be connected to a pump 24/7 to do it!

I have SERIOUS bump envy now! I can now feel
the top of my uterus when my bladder is a bit full. Can't even imagine what it will be like to have a big round bump and to go around with a permanent "I'm pregnant" advert under my shirt! :haha:

Had an awful experience last night and threw up my dinner immediately after eating it! I felt so disgusted and ashamed and just cried :cry:
And with the heated debate going on in TTC I am just going to hide in here! :nope:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww 2016 that horrid, iv eventually stopped throwing up so there is light at the end of the tunnel!

devi - mubai wow!! x

im pleased its come up in there, i stopped going in because It was annoying me,but I think she will have an answer for eveything so should just walk away from the thread and let it be a nice place to be again x


----------



## Joli

phew! 2016 and GG - glad you mentioned the 'debate' going on in the ttc thread, I hate that I've posted so much on it... I almost can't help myself, I feel like ranting so badly...was trying to be constructive, but I think it might be a lost cause, so I don't want to waste my breath anymore! 2016 - I'm sorry you were ill, you poor thing! Don't let it get you down though, it's not your fault :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - I hope you feel better soon! Dont worry its nothing to cry over.. it happens.. its a sign that your squiggle is doing fine.. & is saying MAMA i didnt like that dinner feed me somthing else!!! dont worry your bump is going to come along soon.. and keep growing till the baby pops out of there!! 

what is going on in the ttc thread?? I didnt check it out.. fill us in.. what is the scoop??

joli - POST PICS

Ladybird - good luck with the scan today!! have fun!! & cant wait to hear the news

We went for the growth scan yesterday .. everything looks great!! the baby is 2lbs and 3oz already (73rd percentile).. so growing just fine!! it was lots of fun!! will post a pic later.. 

hope everyone is doing great! & enjoying the USA vs England match soon..


----------



## Ladybird28

Well I'm back and we are on team...............:blue:
got to confess I have had a cry as I was so praying it was a girl. I think it's more the realisation that il never have a daughter that hurts the most. It certainly doesn't mean I'll love my little boy any less. Just takes a bit of getting used to.
On the plus side the scan place was fantastic, she gave us loads of extra photos, did a full anomaly scan and also showed us baby in 4d, which was amazing. We heard the heartbeat too and all for £45 which I thought was a bargain. Will post pics later when I get on the computer as I'm doing this from my phone x


----------



## 2016

Thanks Devi....long story short about the TTC thread. One of the girls, Shey, got her bfp with a guy she only just met. She split up with her fiance a few months ago and has had several partners since and didn't stop trying the whole time! She also doesn't have a job or the sort of stable home environment one would hope for a new baby.
I was quite shocked that someone would do that but just left it and left it. Anyway, when she got her bfp, Taebomama just came out and said she couldn't bring herself to congratulate anyone under those circumstances. And she was right.
The rest of the girls chimed in and agreed but there was some to-ing and fro-ing with Shey trying to defend her position.
I felt all the girls were very nice and non-judgemental about it and even kept trying to offer sensible help and advice but Shey would have none of it :nope:

I now think if we just stop talking about it on there and ignore her posts the whole thing will go away and so will she. Feel nasty to exclude people but there is a limit!


----------



## 2016

Ladybird....we must have posted at the same time! Congratulations on team :blue: it doesn't matter to cry about it - I can understand why you would want a daughter. And of course you will love him just as much. When he arrives I woudl bet money you wouldn't swap him for a stinking girl!

Boys are much more fun, cheaper and less complicated :happydance: (sorry to those having girls) and I am beginning to hope I am having one too!


----------



## Devi#1

congrats ladybird!! a lil baba!! how cute!!

2016 -- wow even I am shocked!!


----------



## MommyMichele

2016, I don't want to say too much in case she comes over here BUT there are some that just have baby fever really bad and will do anything to have a baby. I'm not defending her, it is understandable _to a point_ kinda but went about in the wrong way. I wouldn't have done it, but to each his own. That's all I'm going to say about it.

How are we all feeling ladies? LB congrats on a SON! I was a little disappointed too at first but Charlie has been keeping me entertained since we found out. He does get very active late at night, thankfully he settles down right before bed. Such a good boy already!

I've been busy here at the house. Shopping and take out for my birthday on Thursday, a little more shopping yesterday and I did manage to find some lighter things to wear for the summer, a couple dresses, but no shorts! I'll get some shorts from the donation store here soon. Sometime next week we are getting the AC for the front of the house, so I stay cool. I got the wall in the computer room painted and soon the computer will be out of my dining room forever!!

MIL sent us a gift! Charlie's bassinet! I put it together myself and it's so beautiful! We are starting to get things a bit at a time and hopefully by the end of July, he'll be set and then I don't have to do anything at all but pack and rest!

I can't believe in just over 14 weeks, he'll be here! :happydance:

99 days!!


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats Lb on team blue...I understand why you had your little cry, will you def have no more after this one? xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh ladybird..... I'm sorry you didn't hear pink and I know how how you must be feeling as I was the same. It good news baby is well though and I'm sure you'll be excited about your newest prince once you've got your head round it all. I am happy now but it took ne a while. Don't feel bad about being sad you're not having a daughter as it's better to express your feelings so you can overcome them. 

Congrats on your beautiful lil prince and he will have 2 wonderful big brothers to love him and play with him. Boys are such fun. :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks for the supportive comments girls, it does help. X
Tink..I know you've been through the same and know exactly how it feels, you are spot on again, I will be ok, it's just going to take me a little while.

GG - I don't think we could afford to have another, plus we are knocking on a bit (37 and 40) so it looks like this is my last and like my mum said after I told her yesterday, "I could end up with a football team before I get a girl!" another helpful comment from mother as per usual!!!
Although if I win the lottery ill be looking into ivf/pgd!!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha what are mothers like, mine is exactly like that! well never say never! but you will have your 3 beautiful boys to keep you on your toes! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Lady bird...I completely understand how you are feeling. Altho we are on team yellow. I am worried that we should have found out incase its a little boys and I have time to get over the fact I will never have a daughter. But its too late now and Ill have to wait to the birth. Just like me...wait untill those wee eyes are looking up at you! your heart will melt!

Here is my latest bump pic! 
I think it grew!! LOL...i keep banging things of it...like fridge doors or trying to squeeze thru gaps that are to small lol


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0kjk007-1.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely bump! ah bum the ttc thread got closed, i had a feeling that would happen I kept trying to change the conversation :( and we were just getting back onto the girls ttc! x


----------



## MommyMichele

Too bad that thread got closed, was a very big help to some of us. Only takes one bad apple though.

Aurora, you are looking absolutely fab!


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Thanks Devi....long story short about the TTC thread. One of the girls, Shey, got her bfp with a guy she only just met. She split up with her fiance a few months ago and has had several partners since and didn't stop trying the whole time! She also doesn't have a job or the sort of stable home environment one would hope for a new baby.
> I was quite shocked that someone would do that but just left it and left it. Anyway, when she got her bfp, Taebomama just came out and said she couldn't bring herself to congratulate anyone under those circumstances. And she was right.
> The rest of the girls chimed in and agreed but there was some to-ing and fro-ing with Shey trying to defend her position.
> I felt all the girls were very nice and non-judgemental about it and even kept trying to offer sensible help and advice but Shey would have none of it :nope:
> 
> I now think if we just stop talking about it on there and ignore her posts the whole thing will go away and so will she. Feel nasty to exclude people but there is a limit!

Whoa! That's kind of...crazy.
People have babies for all sorts of reasons, but in that case it's hard to imagine that it would be for any healthy reasons. Anyway, I'm done. Lips zipped now.


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, Ladybird! I'm sorry you aren't on team pink--it must be disappointing, but I'm sure this little guy will be wonderful. :)

LittleAurora--great bump!


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, I just had to go read the TTC thread. WOW! 
That got heated, but I'm glad some of y'all spoke up. It really is nutso to talk about trying to conceive a child with someone who's like a one night stand. In my humble opinion, of course.
I just can't imagine what's going on there, psychologically. No job, no relationship. I would be terrified if I got pregnant in that situation!!

I guess we shouldn't judge (but it's hard not to). It sounds to me like maybe she isn't potentially capable of making clear decisions? Maybe there's just something going on there...


----------



## Devi#1

ok girls lets not talk abt the ttc thread .. I wouldnt want this thread to get closed down ..

aurora!! what a fab bump! yes you are growing!! YAY!!.. looking good.. n yr doggie looking good too.. ;)

ladybird - dont be sad.. boys are lovely.. think of it this way.. you will get 3 lovely "daughters" in about 20-30 years.. your daughter in laws.. ;)

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## GossipGirly

aw devi that is such a wonderful way to think about it 

imok just aches and paing, im laid up with my back at the moment :( xx


----------



## 2016

I am sorry it got closed too. I tried to change the topic on there but it got worse. Apparently I can just start another one but, the way I feel now, I won't bother. Perhaps one of the other TTC girls wants to and I can pass on the torch.

At least we still have the grads and, hopefully it will stay a positive place....just don't any of you upset this hormonal preggo lady m'kay :winkwink:

On a happy note, I am under 200 days today! :wohoo:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - congrats on the boy! I know it must be frustrating when you were hoping for a girl - but I'm so happy for you that the baby is healthy and happy :) I had been leaning more towards having a girl, and felt some sadness when I found out that we were having a boy, but I felt like after I found out and it sunk in, I was able to bond really well with baby boy... plus, think of all the protection mama will get when the boys get older! No harm will ever come to you! :flower:

2016 - congrats on being under 200 days!

Aurora - your bump looks beautiful! Happy days! :happydance: 

GG - sorry you're feeling back pain, I can empathise!! Can you do any swimming where you are? I found that swimming together with physio really helped me out big time. I also got DH to rub in some deepheat before bed - it's a bit smelly but nice to get the attention :)

Tink - I had my prenatal yoga class yesterday - I really enjoyed it! We did a few kegal exercises as well...I had been reading about them, but I must confess that I hadn't done any, it's hard to remind myself to do! The only bummer is that the yoga has brought back a little bit of the pain in my siatica, which is frustrating, but that aside, I thought it was fantastic! How often are you going to your classes?

Have any of you ladies who have had some experience tried doing kegal exercises whilst pregnant? and if so, did you find it made a difference during labour?

Devi - I'll post some bump pics real soon! This may sound strange, but I feel like my bump looks bigger with clothing over it, rather than a bare bump - so I'll get a photo of both as a comparison!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Littleaurora..... Lovely bump you have there! ;)

Joli...... Glad you enjoyed the yoga class. Perhaps you could ask your teacher to suggest some poses that help with sciatic pain? We did one called Half Pigeon which is supposed to help alleviate sciatic pain. Also rotating hips and gentle thrusts on birthing ball are also good. Kegal exercises are the same as pelvic floor ones aren't they? If so, they help to strengthen your pelvic floor muscles which help to push the baby out during labour and also can stop pregnancy incontinence. So very important and you can do them anywhere, even during commercial breaks when watching tv! I'm not very good at remembering them though but find horse riding really helps with this muscle area. I go once a week to yoga class on a Monday but have been practicing inbetween too with what we were taught last week. Can't wait to go tonight again!!! Yippeee!

It's a shame the ttc thread was closed. That's the trouble when we are all crm
such different walks of life with differing views...... I guess it was inevitable as I think most people feel quite strongly about such things.

Anyway..... I just wanted to say good luck to us all with our pregnancies and precious little bundles. It's such an exciting and exhilerating time..... Here's to our futures and wishing you all health and happiness and the same for your bumps! ;)

I've decided to go the whole earth mother/natural route to childbirth this time with minimal pain relief but using TENS, aromatherapy, massage, natal hypnotherapy and relaxation techniques Inc the yoga etc to see if it helps. I'm planning a birthing centre water birth as had a water birth with my first and found it much less painful and stressful for both me and baby. My BMI was too high with my second to go in the birthing pool or to the birthing centre which made me super anxious to begin with. I've only ever had use of TENS, gas and air and tried pethidine with my first but found it did not help me much. So just planning on the gas and air this time. I also recommend perineal massage with olive oil from now on until birth to help avoid tearing. It worked for me! :)

Have any of you ladies plannd your births?


----------



## Joli

Hey Tink - that's a good idea about asking the yoga teacher about some good poses to deal with the pain - I'm going back during Thurs lunchtime, so I'll ask her then! I think Kegal exercises are the same as pelvic floor exercises - I think my muscles down there must be fairly weak, because sometimes when I sneeze really hard, there is tiny leakage (sorry TMI!) - so I better keep doing these exercises :rofl:

I've attached some bump pics - a comparison between 5.5 weeks and 19.5 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







crop2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









crop14.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi girls, I just want to keep up with ya's I'm going to start the aphrodites concieving rabbits concieving Rabbits in 2011 thread. And hopefully we have no drama on it. if any of you want to come on over and chat and support us you are more then welcome. I thoroughly appologize for the other thread being closed.


----------



## chiarezza06

2016 said:


> I am sorry it got closed too. I tried to change the topic on there but it got worse. Apparently I can just start another one but, the way I feel now, I won't bother. Perhaps one of the other TTC girls wants to and I can pass on the torch.
> 
> At least we still have the grads and, hopefully it will stay a positive place....just don't any of you upset this hormonal preggo lady m'kay :winkwink:
> 
> On a happy note, I am under 200 days today! :wohoo:

Hey ladies, sorry for hijacking your thread yet again, but I was searching for the rest of the ttc girls. Having caught up with the story, just wanted to say thanks to 2016 for starting the initial thread in the first place. 

And... happy under 200 days!!! Woohoo! Time really does seem to fly! 

Little Aurora and Joli - love the bump pics! 

To the rest of the lovely graduate ladies... have a happy and healthy remaining pregnancy!


----------



## Devi#1

joli - wow what a difference!! lookin good mama!! I have been doing the kegal excersises everyday (10 or so) - it apparently keeps those baby pushing out muscles in tip-top shape..

Tink - what is a TENS machiene?? wow a water birth!! how cool! hope you have a great exprience in it!! 

2016 - wooohoo!! under 200 days!! 

aurora!! Happy 3rd Tri!!

chia & sweetmama - thanks.. lots of :babydust: to you girls

Dh and I went and bought our baby's first item yesterday .. the bassinet!! it is sooo cute!! It is going to sit in our storage room till mid-august.. 

https://s7d5.scene7.com/s7ondemand/zoom/flasht_zoom.jsp?&company=ToysRUsGSI&config=defaultZoom&zoomwidth=500&zoomheight=558&sku=p7241714


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli...... Fab comparison bump pics! You can really see the difference! Lovely bump! ;) I must add some recent ones soon.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Tink - that's a good idea about asking the yoga teacher about some good poses to deal with the pain - I'm going back during Thurs lunchtime, so I'll ask her then! I think Kegal exercises are the same as pelvic floor exercises - I think my muscles down there must be fairly weak, because sometimes when I sneeze really hard, there is tiny leakage (sorry TMI!) - so I better keep doing these exercises :rofl:
> 
> I've attached some bump pics - a comparison between 5.5 weeks and 19.5 weeks!

Ooh Joli! Great bump--woohoo!
I don't think I caught how your work handled your pregnancy news. I know you were worried about their reaction. Did it go well? (Or did you not tell em yet?)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Devi.... A TENS machine is a small digital handheld unit which you can control. It has 4 electrode pads which adhere to your back and these supply small electrical charges to your body which feels like a tingling sensation. These electric pulses help you own body to stimulate the production of endorphines which are natural painkillers. You can control how strong the electrical pulses are and boost when you feel the onset of a contraction. You cannot use in water though but many women use these throughout their entire labour and swear by their effectiveness. Worth investigating if you are interested. I believe you can either buy them relatively inexpensively or hire them.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oooohhhh whoop whoop I've just noticed I've moved up a box on my ticker!!!! Yay! :)


----------



## Devi#1

thanks tink - YAY!! you are in the Third trimester too!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

i just noticed my dd is wrong on the front page its 12th nov :) wow 3rd tri tink!! xx


----------



## MommyMichele

How we doing ladies?

Charlie gave me a good solid whack while I was trying to wake up this morning! Make me wonder how active he is when I'm sleeping...... sneaky boy.


----------



## LittleAurora

joli love your bump!!!

I read the other thread. and if I'm honest ladies and don't want to start anything,...I think you were harsh. If thats how that girl wants to live her life then who are we to judge?

Any way Love reading your updates sorry im not more active on the thread


----------



## Joli

Hi Everyone - I just wanted you to know that I've loved posting on the ttc and the grad thread, and it's gotten me through some tough times, but I'm going to stop posting for a while, at least until this whole nonsense with the episode in the ttc thread blows over. I feel like very time people try to get off the subject, it keeps being raised, and frankly, I don't feel like I should need to defend things that I said. I think my advice was balanced, open and I was looking to try to help someone - I hated that she felt backed against a wall, because she only got defensive, which doesn't help anyone. That is why I was trying to draw her out to reach her own conclusions about her choices. Something did need to be said - we've all been writing to each other for so long, and I like to think that we generally have an open and honest relationship. I thought it was unfair for us to be quietly judging. It's like having a colleague who has bad body odour at work, and you have an opportunity every day to give her some deoderant, but you choose not to because you don't want to offend her, even though you know what others think of her, and that she'll have problems smelling like that. Aurora is right, we don't have a right to judge, but if you don't try to help her and point these things out to her, then you are condemning her to judgement by every one else. I have no comment on things that other girls said, particularly those who hijacked the thread, and agree that those were harsh and unnecessary. Anyways, I hope that you all don't take this personally or feel offended in any way, because I think the spirit of this thread is wonderful, and I sincerely think that you are all fantastic women. I'll keep up with reading your news, but I hope you don't mind that I will hold off on posting for a good month or so until this all blows over.


----------



## hibiscus07

I just read the weekly update for the 21st week and it said that as your belly grows, your sex drive grows. Are they kidding?? That's like the last thing on my mind, much to DH's chagrin. I feel really unsexy..ugh.
Am I alone in this? Are you all feeling in the mood?? Maybe my hormones are screwed up


----------



## Devi#1

joli - i hope you join us again soon

hib - My sex drive was UP UP UP .. but now for the past 2 weeks it is gone down.. I mean I am into it when it happens.. but I wont just go and "Attack" Dh as soon as he got home from work like I used to a few weeks ago.. haha..


----------



## 2016

Wow great bump Joli...you are still so beautifully slim everywhere else! 

I agree we must stop talking about that stupid thread. I went back and realised I missed the last few pages when those other girls showed up and omg the filthy nasty trash they were talking! They were mean and we would NEVER have spoken to her that way. I am sorry your well meaning advice was lost in all that!

Let's please please forget it because, as my DH said, we are making our bodies very unhappy places for our bubbas to live. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I agree wholeheartedly to moving on from the ttc episode 2016. Let's make a decision to drop the subject and concentrate on us (Joli.... I hope you come back soon hun as I like reading your updates).

Hibiscus..... I'm totally with you on the sex drive issue. Before kids, I was up for it all the time and used to jump on DH all the time! Lol But I put on heaps of weight I never lost with my first and although I slimmed down a lot, my body was never the same and the way I felt about myself changed. I also struggled together out of 'Mummy mode' and so DH complained and used to think it was because I had gone off him. Poor chap! But I've always worn my heart on my sleeve and told him how I was feeling. It's far worse when I'm pregnant and I am almost fearful of having sex as it's the last thing on my mind. I've often wondered if I'll ever feel the way I used to again or is this it now?! I dunno..... Think I need help! Lol


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I totally agree hib I have no children and still have no sex drive haha I just feel as you say so unsexy and really cant be bothered... poor oh 

Thanks for you post joli, I will miss you till you come back xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Was at the midwife today, lego is measuring big for dates! Have to go back in 2 weeks to be re measured and if its still big then ill be sent for a scan!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I have a feeling that I left for a week to see my parents and I missed a WHOLE hell of alot!!!!!!! AHHHHH!


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole said:


> I have a feeling that I left for a week to see my parents and I missed a WHOLE hell of alot!!!!!!! AHHHHH!

Well if you do go back and wade through it all...if you come across all the TTC thread nonsense, we agreed not to talk about it anymore...just thought I'd give you a heads up!
There has been done great news - Ladybird had her gender scan, we had some great new bump pics and I reached under 200 days and have my 12 week scan tomorrow! :happydance:
Sure there's other stuff I missed but you can dig for the treasure...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... Wishing you loads of luck for your 12 week scan tomorrow! Can't believe you're 12 weeks already! Where's that gone?! Looking forward to hearing about the scan and seeing the pics. Yay!!!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Bump pics time!

Here I am today, at 21w2d. My belly is looking pretty large now. No stretch marks yet, fortunately!
 



Attached Files:







belly 21w2d.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









belly 21w2d-b.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









belly 21w2d-c.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bump pics Hibiscus! :) x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay I am 100% caught up! and 

Joli... Please don't leave us for too long! I know were not talking about anything anymore (even though I never got to talk about it lol) but I know you have NEVER offended me! :D Oh and your bump... is adorable!

omgggggggg Hibiscus!!!!!! Your tummy is so cute!!!!!!!!!! 

LadyBird having a boy!!!!!!!!!! I'm kinda jealous!!!!!!! YAY!

and Tink.... 3rd tri... well thats just SCARY!!!!!!! I feel so safe in 2nd tri!!! Like I don't have to worry about pushing this little girl out anytime soon! Are you going to be the first baby mama on the thread???

In my news.... I got baby first pair of shoes! HOW CUTE! Little pink tennis shoes! For all her newborn running around lmao! I have gone cloth diaper CRAZY! But OH is doing okay with it... hes at a point where hes like "buy whatever you want... just pleaseeeeeee quit talking about diapers" lmao :dance: Just WORE HIS BUTT DOWN!!!!!!!! Next month we're doing out major baby shopping! We have 600 dollars for the baby needs fund! OHHHH and I spent a full 24 hours babysitting my nephew who just SCRFEAMED most of the time because hes getting really clingy with my sister Jenna... who I am obviously NOT! And I have decided I'm not ready to be a mom :rofl: OH said too late! But Any single moms out there... I seriously applaud you because I couldn't do it... and MommyMichele.... I don't know how you live with all the ones you have! You must be a saint and deserve a nobel prize!


----------



## Devi#1

OYE Hib!!! There shall be no talking of the dreadful STRETCHIES !!! I am going to pray NO1 gets them.. 
**fold hands in prayer and says " Please god please.. save us!! " **
Lovely bump by the way

YAY 2016 !! 12 weeks!! awesome! when is the scan?

aurora - I never understood then people say measured too large for dates.. what does it mean? what measurement? the baby's weight ?


----------



## Devi#1

claire - my DH is the same.. "buy whatever you want"


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi#1 said:


> claire - my DH is the same.. "buy whatever you want"

We are SO LUCKY THEN! Thanks for the stretchie prayer... but I already look like a road map on my tummy :rofl:


----------



## Devi#1

ClaireNicole said:


> Devi#1 said:
> 
> 
> claire - my DH is the same.. "buy whatever you want"
> 
> We are SO LUCKY THEN! Thanks for the stretchie prayer... but I already look like a road map on my tummy :rofl:Click to expand...

I have been using 100% pure vitamin e oil & almond oil mixed into it.. the stretchies I have on my butt (alot of them) from puberty are fading too .. so I guess the oil is working on keeping the new ones away.. 
I thought I would get a WHOLE lot during pregnancy becasue of the amount I have from puberty.. 

try the oil.. it is a home make mixture.. I bought vitamin e oil (if you cant find it buy the capsules from the health dept) and just mix it with almond oil / even olive oil.. and apply once a day after bath..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Will try that for sure!


----------



## nicole3108

hello everyone!!! Just had another appt, apparently family doctors don't do prenatal care after a certain point so I'm looking into getting a midwife. The doctor easily found the baby's heartbeat today!!! and I've been feeling the baby, a few times yesterday and today. :) Also decided to stop looking for a job and just enjoy staying home with ds so it's been a great couple of days! Thanks to 2016 and tink for the fb birthday messages! 

hibiscus: Love your bump, as always! Great that you haven't got any stretch marks as well! Have you moved into your new place yet? I can't remember.

2016: Congrats on having under 200 days left!! Hope you're feeling less sick. I almost missed that your scan is tomorrow! So excited to see your little one! 

ladybird: I don't think I've posted since you found out the gender! Huge congrats on your little man. Have you decided on any names yet?

gg: love the birthwatch thing on fb, I'm enoying the updates and really want to use it too! 

hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: How could I forget your bump pic? I'll blame the pregnant memory, which apparently is a myth but I think it's real. Your bump is so cute!!! You still look so fit, you must have had abs of steel! Do you get to have another scan at some point? wasn't sure how it worked in Hong Kong.

edit: also forgot you weren't posting for awhile! :dohh: Seriously something's wrong with my memory today!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I think LittleAurora should be the first on this thread to give birth to her lil bundle! Any more news on measuring larger than average for baby's weight etc? I had to have a growth scan with my first because I was measuring small for dates but all was well with baby at scan..... They are just cautious.

As for stretchmarks...... I got them during puberty and then when I was pregnant with my first I got them on my bum and legs and then on my boobs after birth once my milk came in. Bio oil faded them to silvery lines quickly though. Then with my second I got them on my tummy and love handles! Lol But again Bio Oil saved my life and faded them. I'm now using the stuff as a precautionary measure this time!!! Lol


----------



## MommyMichele

No Claire, not a saint but thank you! lol It's different when it's your own. You aren't his mommy and that's all he wanted hun.

Just checking in girls, my allergies are giving me hell again. Too tired to do anything and I've had a headache all day. My nights aren't fun either! I hate bedtime! Every time I go to bed..... what I think are braxton hicks get me really bad. I may had had a contraction or two last night, they weren't comfy and I felt them start in my back.

Don't worry though, I'm taking it easy. It stopped after awhile and geez did it tick Charlie off! He went nuts in there, kicking me really hard all over, which was kinda fun but not what caused it. At least I know he's ok yet, DH feels him kicking nearly all the time.


----------



## Devi#1

MM - Pandu went a lil nuts in my belly too 2 nights ago.. haha.. baby was moving SO much.. it was unbelievable.. this is when I was lying in bed, i woke Dh up and told him to turn on the lights and we watched the spectacle for a whole 15 mins.. ahh.. it was awesome.. but some of the "dance" moves Hurt!! he/she was all over the place!

how is everyone else doing? 

2016 .. gluck for the scan today!!


----------



## 2016

Well Squiggle has outdone herself! She did a fabulous job kicking and squirming for the camera. And now measures an astounding 12w6d! So I am 13 weeks tomorrow......can that be right?
Seems a bit crazy because I am 100% certain of my ov date and, if that is her true age I ovulated while I still had a positive pregnancy test from the previous ectopic :shrug:
Oh well I don't care! Feel like I have just been fast forwarded a bit! :yipee:

EDD now 24th December 2010 :happydance:

:flow: Her nuchal measurement was excellent at just 1.5mm (they start to worry from 2.8mm upwards).
:flow: Her heartrate was a healthy 162 BPM - GIRL! GIRL! GIRL!
:flow: She has arms and legs and a nose and everything!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
:flow: Oh and my placenta is anterior so who knows how I have heard her on the Doppler yet, let alone at 9 weeks. That does probably mean that I will have to wait until 20-21 weeks to feel and movements though :( but it will make things more comfortable (I have heard) later on. :thumbup:

We weren't alowed to take pics/video with our own camera but we did get this one single pic which I shall treasure forever... :hugs:
DH just stared and stared at it all the way home and got very protective if I even wanted to hold the thing! :rofl:
I can't honestly see a "nub" was meaning to look during the scan but just stared in awe and my mind just became a blank of love and happiness. :)

Does that mean I am in 2nd tri tomorrow? Feel like a fraud zooming ahead :blush:

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG


----------



## ClaireNicole

What a BEAUTIFUL baby 2016!!!!!!!!! You know they say when God closes a door he somehow opens a window!!!!!! So 2nd tri?????????? WOOOOOOOOW I think 2nd tri is 13+3 or something But I went at 13 lmaoooooo maybe 12+6!!!!! Now I'm terrified of 3rd tri! I'm so excited that your baby is healthy!!!! And MUST be happy if she (fingers crossed) has such good parents!!!! 

YAY FOR YOU!


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 yup, your entering the second trimester now hun!!! Congrats and baby looks great!

Last night was a little calmer here, no BH's or contrax. Charlie on the other hand decided since my uterus wasn't acting up, that it was HIS turn. LOL it was party central over here and I loved every minute of it even though I was trying to go to sleep.

My morning wasn't the greatest. Money we have been expecting hasn't shown up and the baby shower is in 10 days. Nothing has been ordered or bought and it's stressing me. I can't do anything till that check shows up! It better be there tonight or I'm really going to be pissed off. Stupid HR and my OCD!

You think my house would be clean right now since I have nothing to do since the money isn't here. NOPE! But all the laundry is done, most of it put away. The house is getting better a little each day but I'm going to have to crisis clean a lot next week!

I know things here will settle down eventually but I'm just irritated right now.

Hope you girls are having a great day and it's not too hot where ever you may be. It's 92 here.


----------



## Devi#1

YAY 2016!! What a cutie!! glad everything went well.. So happy for you!!!

I just got my order from Carters in the mail!! I had ordered some baby clothes from the sale last week.. they are sooo damn cute!!! such a bargain too!! 

Each set of clothes, (1 onesie, 1 snap front shirt, & a pant/footed pj) = $5

I got 4 sets for $25 incl tax & shipping.. IT is soooo cute.. cant wait for Pandu to wear them..


----------



## LittleAurora

measuring big means my fundal hight is higher than my dates. It could mean there is a big baby in there, more amniotic fluid or baby had a growth spurt and will even up by my next appointment. Nothing to be worried about!


----------



## MommyMichele

new pics!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301397-1.jpg <-- 24 wkish


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM I just REFUSE you have pushed 5 kids outta that flat tummy!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> MM I just REFUSE you have pushed 5 kids outta that flat tummy!!!

lol I didn't! Never pushed one of them out!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey 2016! I'm so pleased all went well for your scan and I think your baby looks gorgeous! I also think the nub looks girlie so your instincts might be right hun! You gonna find out at the 20 week scan? Congrats to you!!! :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

MommyMichele said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> MM I just REFUSE you have pushed 5 kids outta that flat tummy!!!
> 
> lol I didn't! Never pushed one of them out!Click to expand...

Even MORE unbeliveable!!!! Your tummy is sooo freakin cute! Do you have pictures of your current kids??? I bet they are all adorable too!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> MM I just REFUSE you have pushed 5 kids outta that flat tummy!!!
> 
> lol I didn't! Never pushed one of them out!Click to expand...
> 
> Even MORE unbeliveable!!!! Your tummy is sooo freakin cute! Do you have pictures of your current kids??? I bet they are all adorable too!Click to expand...

No, the ex is being an ass as usual. It's a long story that I don't want to get into. I'll explain it all some day. I have older pics though on this computer though.

my 14 year old at her first birthday
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/micheleskids001.jpg
Anthony, Kaitlynn, Jeramiah and me
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/micheleskids.jpg
Anthony the day Jeramiah was born
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/micheleskids002.jpg
Me and Travis at a check up
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/micheleskids004.jpg
Kaitlynn when she was 3 days old
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/micheleskids003-1.jpg
Me last year
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/family/S6300695.jpg
Most of the pics I have are not digital and I don't know how to use the scanner.


----------



## ClaireNicole

CUTE BABIES!!!!!!!!!! You look AMAZING!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> CUTE BABIES!!!!!!!!!! You look AMAZING!

lol Thank you on both accounts hun! I do love my babies! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

MM - you do look amamazing!! lovely babies!!! 

I went for my doc appt today.. ended up having a surprise 1hr diabetes test.. drink wasnt too bad.. kinda nice actually.. everything is going GREAT.. i am measuring 28 weeks.. doc says that fine since baby is bigger than avg.. bp, urine test, blah blah blah .. all good.. next appt is at 30 weeks, then 32, then 34, then weekly .. next ultrasound is at 31 weeks.. all clear to travel on 4th july weekend.. my friend is getting married in california.. hopefully we are going.. YAY!!


----------



## 2016

MM....You are one Yummy mummy of many that is for sure! :happydance:

Tink...No way I could wait until the 20 week scan! Esp since it is actually at 21 weeks! :hissy: Going to pay for a private jobbie at 17 weeks like GG did. :yipee: So only 29 days to go!

And today I am counting myself "offically" in 2nd tri!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 !! Happy 2nd tri!!

Happy 3rd Tri to me!!! YAY for both of us!! 

Whats going on ladies.. why so quite??


----------



## nicole3108

Happy 2nd tri 2016!!!!

Happy 3rd tri Devi!!!! I really can't believe you're already in 3rd tri! That's crazy! 

DH brought a little kitten home yesterday, he works at a recycling plant and found a litter. She's so cute!!! I'll post a pic later, she's not weaned yet so I got some kitten formula, and DH has been doing most of the stimulating to make her pee and poop.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all! here are some pics from today. It seems my sons have come out in sympathy! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-5.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0014-3.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-3.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry for some reason they refuse to rotate!


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Aurora looking good!

Grats on 2nd tri 2016 and grats on 3rd tri Devi!

Thanks for the compliments on my pics ladies!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwww aurora!!!!! What ADORABLE PICTURES!


----------



## Devi#1

haha.. awwesome pics aurora!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely piccys xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy 2nd tri 2016 and happy 3rd tri Devi!!

Some lovely pics from Mommymichele and Littleaurora..... I must try to get some time to take some bump pics and upload them. I just seem to have been super busy lately and am knackered! :(


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...those are hilarious :rofl:

Happy 3rd tri Devi! :bunny:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey tink...do you have your 20 week scan pic handy? Do you have a profile pic of baby? Im still trying to find clues on the sex of my baby lol

thanks for the comments on the pics girls we had good fun today!


----------



## GossipGirly

noo dont give her them haha! 

well we have exciting news dan passed his degree and has a job lined up in manchester (about 2 1/2 hours away) so we have a big move! they want him to start 5th july so were going to look at apartments next week!! x


----------



## Devi#1

congrats gg's dan!! whooop!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

WOOOOOOOT GEM!!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY! Your on your way to being financially stable! YAY!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats Gossipgirly and DH!!!! How exciting! Hope your having fun celebrating tonight!

Littleaurora...... When I finally get the camera out to take some bump pics, I'll dig out the scan pics too. Did you ever post a 12 week nub shot on ingender website for them to guess sex? The are pretty much spot on from all the ones I've seen post on there...... Rarely wrong! They were spot on for me although, at the time I didn't want to believe it! Lol


----------



## LittleAurora

Im not sure you can see a nub on my 12 weeks scan pic! but ill give it a go! thanks!


----------



## 2016

I posted my scan pic on there but the nub isn't really visible. Those who could see it all said PINK! :yipee:
Funny I get excited about it because I would LOVE a little boy too....just want to win the ongoing joking "argument" with DH and be right! :rofl:

GG....I said in your journal, but lovely to hear things are falling into place for you. xx


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls!! Where has everyone disappeared?? 

I got a question .. who all is going for those childbirth & newborn care classes??

& is breastfeeding class a MUST?? I have been reading books on it.. do I have to go for the class .. it is $50.. I was thinking not to go, cuz you cant really practise till the baby gets here, right? & our hospital offers to send a lactation consultant to the room when I will be there to give tips and check if everything is going ok..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Our classes are free... so I'm taking them all!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hello-
re: classes, I'm taking the breastfeeding class just because I'm so scared about it! But, the lactation consultant could be enough, honestly. My friend, who's a labor and delivery nurse, took the class and still needed to go to the consultant several times. So maybe it doesn't mean a whole lot until you actually need to try it out, ya know??

We had a bit of a scare a couple of nights ago. First of all, I took my bra off after wearing it all day and noticed that my right nipple had been bleeding a lot! I still have no clue what that was about. Seems OK now.

AND then, after DH and I had sex, which was actually pretty uncomfortable, I went to the bathroom and had a lot of bright red blood. Was very thin, just like a cut on your hand or something. I didn't have any cramps so suspected it wasn't from my uterus. 
We're out of town, in Washington DC right now, so I couldn't go in to my doctor right away. I called her yesterday and she said that if I have any more bleeding or if cramping started, to go to the ER right away, but otherwise I could come in Wednesday when we're back in town, if it makes me feel better. So, I made an appt for tomorrow. She suspects I have a laceration in my vagina (ugh!) and said no sex for 2 weeks. That's fine with me! I'm sooo not in the mood these days.

Anyway, that was scary, but I feel OK since I haven't had anything since and I'm feeling baby move a lot. I was terrified it was just going to keep bleeding and bleeding! Crossing my fingers that was a one-time thing.

Anyone else have bleeding after sex??
Thanks!


----------



## 2016

Eeek! Hibiscus....how scary for you :hugs: I have heard a number of girls getting similar bright red watery bleeding. Think your cervix is huge and engorged at this point so can easily bleed if bumped...erm...repeatedly. 
Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

OMG hib !! that must have been so scary!! 

I had very very mild spotting in the first trimester after sex .. thats about it.. I mentioned it to the doc and she said that the cervix is very sensitive and it happens.. the way u describe it it does sound some sort of cut/wound & nothing to be worried about.. Fingers crossed wedesday appt goes well.. 

& bleeding nipples?? wow.. how did that happen? I hope you are ok.. 

Classes - thats what i am thinking too. .EVERYONE i speak to say .. make use of the lactation consultant .. best thing ever! 

I am having my baby shower on July 31st!! YAY!! Hospital tour is 25th July.. gosh.. in about 9/10 weeks I will be FULL TERM!!.. how insane is that!?!?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Hibiscus.... Sorry to hear about your episodes of bleeding. Hope your appointment helps to reassure you tomorrow that there is nothing to worry about. Fingers x hun :)

Devi..... I think paying for breastfeeding workshops is probably a bit of a waste of money. There are some excellent DVDs and books out there which would be cheaper and give you the same kind of preparation info. And like you say, the lactation consultant will be on hand after birth to help your little one latch on properly. How exciting that you are having a baby shower! I'm sooooo jealous as I've never had one and with this being my 3rd baby, I think it may not be appropriate! :( 

Hope all you other ladies are well! 

Gossipgirly..... Don't wear yourself out too much this week and remember to put yer feet up as much as poss! ;)

Joli..... We miss you hun and hope you're ok x


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe thanks tink! if only we have 20 house veiwing tomorrow and thursday!! x


----------



## MommyMichele

I took one birthing class 14 years ago, didn't do me any good. They passed out formula like candy, didn't touch on BF, and didn't discuss c-sections which I ended up with anyway. Needless to say, I didn't finish the class, not worth it but like I said, that was 14 years ago.

I'm not taking a refresher course, I kinda think DH needs baby boot camp but between me and his mom, he should be fine. BF classes aren't really offered here, I mean there is a group that gets together but I've heard all they do is complain which I don't want to hear.

I will be buying a book called "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" very highly recommended and supported by the La Leche League International, the goddesses of breastfeeding.

Haven't been posting too much because of the heat and I'm still busy getting the house ready for the baby shower on Sunday. I also think nesting is kicking in a little early this time. I'll be able to get it all done in time but can only do so much at a time. My scar has been bugging me a little so I'm taking more time to rest.

Next appt, July 1st!


----------



## Devi#1

Tink I wasn't expecting to have one.. but my SIL very excitedly asked if she could throw me one.. YAY!! & why cant u have one for baby 3?? MM is having one for baby 6.. its so kool!

GG - wow !! make sure you are wearing comfy shoes and carry food and water with u.. rest too.. are u guys planning to buy/rent??

joli - if you are out there.. I miss u too

2016 - how u feeling? is the morning sickness gone??


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey everyone! I am now toying with the idea of a baby shower...... will give it some thought as could be fun! :) We are off to Centre Parcs on Friday for a long weekend with the kids so won't be on here much then.

However, I've finally got round to taking some photos. Here are some bump pics taken today at 28 weeks. And my 20 week scan pic showing our little beanie baby's profile complete with button nose!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







026.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 22









023.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









024.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









025.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2016

Cute bump Tink and super cute ickle button nose...awwwww.

My MS appears (holding thumbs) to be easing...and I have a bit mire energy too but my clothes don't fit anymore! :rofl:


----------



## Joli

Hello lovely ladies - I just can't keep away from ya! :hugs: Sorry for going offline for a while, was getting too caught up in BnB alternative universe! haha I've totally been keeping up with your updates every day though :)

Hibiscus - do you think the bleeding nip is related, or something seperate? I have been having tremendously painful nipples - every time I get even a little bit told, they hurt so badly that it feels someone is pinching as hard as they can, and it takes forever to warm up! Also when I go jogging, the salt from the sweat makes my nipples sting - I think I must have tiny cuts from chaffing...no bleeding, but still very painful! I think it is worth following up with the doc just to put your mind at ease :flower: 

Tink - that is a beautiful bump! You're actually looking pretty small for 28 weeks!

2016 - Great that the MS is finally gone! I can't believe it's been with you for so long, you poor thing!

Devi - that's fantastic that you're going to have a baby shower! I can't believe how far along you are already... I quite honestly still remember you getting your bfp! Where are you going to have your baby shower?

MM - have fun at your baby shower too! Anyone konw whether there is there a kosher time to have a baby shower? Does custom say you are supposed to wait until you're a certain number of weeks?

GG - happy house hunting! 

I had an incredible 4D scan last week at 20w, so I thought I'd share some pictures of the little guy with you - I love the first picture, I can see him smiling!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Joli!!!! You're back and what a beautiful lil boy you have there! He's smiling and then innthe others he's got such cute rosebud lips. It's amazing how clear those 4D pics are these days. Congrats hun! :)

I had a cracked nipple the other day but it healed up..... I think it's caused by hormonal changes and your breasts gearing up for breastfeeding. It just seems to make them more sensitive for some reason.


----------



## Devi#1

tink - what a wonderful bump!! u look so fit! Enjoy your weekend love.. and what a cutie lil baba the ultrasound pic is just amazing!!

JOLI!!! HII!!! welcome bk! wow those 3d pics are so cool!! really amazing!! makes everything sooo real! People usually have their showers around 30 weeks.. or so.. 
i am having mine at my house... It would be easier for everyone.. 

2016 - thats great the MS is easing off.. Even mine was like like that.. almost the day I hit 13 weeks the MS vanished ..


----------



## 2016

Joli!!!!!!! :hugs: Happy 21 weeks. Those are some of the best 4Ds I have seen! That little smile is heart-melting! :happydance:

I have booked a private gender scan at 17+1 (July 17th) just 24 days to go!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi..... Thanks hun! I feel like a beached whale ATM! Lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli most wait till the 3rd tri to have a baby shower. I can't, 3rd tri gets a little rocky for me and I already have way too much to do, so I'm getting it done and out of the way early. There's really no set time for it hun, a lot of ladies do wait till after they know the gender if they do find out.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah we are waiting untill August for our baby shower!!


----------



## 2016

I probably won't have a baby shower - you need someone to organise one for you don't you? Well my family lives the other side of the world and I doubt any of my friends would bother! :nope:

I was thinking of arranging a shower for my friend but am not sure now. I feel like I have been supporting her throughout her pregnancy, congratulating her each week, listening when she needed to vent but it just seems to be one-sided. She was having her gender scan on the day I was in hospital waiting for the last ectopic surgery - I still sent her good luck wishes and said to let me know as soon as she could all was well. It was a bit hard for me because we had started trying at the same time but I wanted her to know I was happy for her. Anyway, she messaged after the scan but it seemed like she was expecting a conversation to gush about it while I was high on meds/pain and fear! She didn't even seem to care how I was. :cry:
And now this pregnancy, she is hardly speaking to me and didn't wish me before my scan last week. I text her after to say how it went and she only responded the next day. She stopped work 3 weeks ago so imho she should have time.
So I know you shouldn't give to receive :blush: but I figure, why put in a lot of effort to arrange she baby shower like I did her hen night and then, when it comes to me, NOTHING. I wasn't even her maid-of-honour and had only known her for a few months but ended up organising/spending a lot to make it special and nobody who initially promised to chip in ever repaid me.
But perhaps I shouldn't be so nasty and just realise some people don't think that's what a friend does and I musn't expect everyone to want to behave as I do. :shrug:

Wow does that sound like a preggo rant or what? :haha:

I will just live vicariously through all you girl's lovely showers! :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I think you should still have a baby shower! My family all love around the world as well, and given that only 1 of my friends here has a baby, I'm not sure whether it would cross the minds of my other gal pals...but I'd be happy to organise my own - or at least ask someone to help organise it with me? It would be such a pity for you not to have one, especially with this being your first baby - plus it's a great excuse for some help on baby supplies! :) I'm sorry you had to go through such a yucky experience with your friend whilst you were having to deal with your ectopic - I can only imagine how hard that must have been for you. Your pal sounds very absorbed in her own life at the minute, but don't let it get you down about your own little bundle of celebrations in your belly! :hugs: PS - looking forward to the results of your gender scan!! We did a 17 week scan too when we found out about baby boy! 

Thanks for all the info on baby showers ladies! I would like to have one...I guess I'll wait until I'm about 32 weeks, then everyone should be back from their summer holidays by then! 

I just had lunch with my 1 friend here with a baby - she just delivered 2 weeks ago, and poor thing had to go through labour and then have an emergency C-section cause the baby's head was just too big. Interestingly, she said out of the labour and everything... it is breastfeeding which she is finding most painful and most difficult! I'm worried that I'll have some difficulty as my nipples are already so super sensitive and sore at the minute, but I really really hope it won't be too much of a problem!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hey im back :) lovely scan piccys and bumps !

we are just renting for now devi we need to move in 3 weeks, we have found a lovely little 2 bed new build house on a lovely quiet family estate so put a deposit down on that, we cancelled the rest of veiwing for today after we found it as we saw some right crapholes yesterday and wanted to snap this one up! xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016- You should totally still have a baby shower!!!!! I would throw my own in a heartbeat if no one wanted to throw me one!!!! My mom is going to throw me one in August and then Justin's Auntie Dawn is going to throw me another one with his family since they are so far apart! I wish I could have 20 baby showers!!

Joli- I'm really glad your back!!! Breastfeeding is different for everyone... but I reallllllly think most of the time it feels better after you do it because you have SOOOO much pressure built up in your poor boobs! I remember having milk in and I was in agony!!! I didn't care because it was the only time my boobs were a D cup :rofl: so I was like WOOT LOOK AT MY CLEVAGE! but it totally hurt! Lets hope you have NO problems at all!

In my news.... and I'm gonna post in the 2nd tri thread AND call my dr..... but Oh and I were getting frisky last night and when it came to the actual BD it hurt SO BAD.... so we changed position.... and changed position again... and the result was that not only was I unable to have sex with him..... but I was in PAIN. Now why is that??? I felt like I was bleeeeeeeeeeding... and I wasn't but it hurt... and I'm not comfortable with that because I love my sex life!!!! Does anyone else have this problem?? or had it and it went away?? or is this even a baby thing? I would have to assume so because I've never had pain during sex before! grrrr


----------



## GossipGirly

it was painful for me yesterday i ws also gonna speak to mw as think i might have a slight infection x


----------



## Devi#1

GG & claire - it apparently is quite normal.. it happens becasue we are so swollen up in there.. everything closes up.. so thats why.. its a tight space & it hurts.. use lube / something to make u comfortable.. 
It happens to me.. TMI.. starting off hurts for me sometimes too.. I even start saying OW OW OW.. Dh gets worried and says should I stop.. but the pain goes away in a few secs.. 

Joli - Yea the freinds of mine who have a kid also say the same thing.. boobs kill them.. BF hurts like hell in the start.. OH WELL.. 
You should have a shower.. get planning.. 

2016 - Even my family is all over the world.. Only DH's sister is in USA.. and couple of freinds offered too.. I am sure as you get closer to time.. some of your friends may offer to throw you one.. you can start dropping hints from now.. 

GG - glad you found a place fast.. have fun with the move!! it can get hectic though.. 

OMG this lil baby kept me up all morning.. I have been unable to sleep since 4am.. kicking and moving around non stop till the alarm ran at 6:30am.. GOSH! and then Lil Pandu decides to sleep.. Lil wigglie bugger.. 
Last night I was just flipping through my pregnancy journal.. and i have the ultrasound pics pasted in it.. I just couldn't believe that there is a REAL baby in my belly already big & 2 and half pounds and 14 cm's and all.. Dh was like what do u mean u cant belive it? Look down at yr belly and you will see.. So hard to digest it.. I was freaking out!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Here is my new bump picture!! Well the whole collage anyhow!
 



Attached Files:







bumpcollage.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ladybird28

hello everyone, sorry I've been absent for a while but I've been struggling to deal with things.
I've been lurking though. 2016 congrats on yr 12 wk scan pics, squiggle looks great.
Joli - Your 4d scan pics are beautiful, especially the smiling one.
GG - well done to yr other half! best of luck with the move, glad you've found a lovely house, must be such a relief.
I know I've forgotten people but thats all what I can remember at the mo, my head is a bit haywire at present.
I've had the results back from my quad blood tests and they are 1:41,000 and im low risk so I was pretty chuffed with that.
I had my 20 wk scan yesterday and ive attached a pic below of the profile. In a cruel twist of fate the sonographer told me it was a girl, that was until she made me lie on my side as bubs wasnt co-operating. She then said "oh hang on, look what I've found, there's a winkie hiding behind the cord" and she showed me. Got to admit my heart did sink. So its definately another boy. 
They also put my due date back to 12/11/10 so Im 19 wks 6 days but as far as Im concerned Im sticking with my original date as I know when I ovulated etc. Not that it makes too much difference anyway.
Ive attached pics of my bump now, a 4d from my gender scan at 18 wks 1 day and the potty shot from my gender scan


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladybird thanks :) oo thats my due date :D oh that was a bit crap for you but glad baby is healthy and bloods are all ok.
photos are lovely :) very clear and such a cute botton nose! 
Got my scan tomorrow, wonder if darcie will still be a girl.


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks gg, I'm sure everything will be fine with yr scan, good luck!


----------



## Ladybird28

Ps meant to say, nice bump shots clairenicole!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bump collage ClaireNicole! :)

Ladybird..... Again lovely bump hun and cute pics of baby too. I'm sorry you didn't hear girl this time and I know exactly the emotions you are feeling right now. It's hard to accept when your heart yearns so badly for a girl and then you end up feeling guilty for feeling that way because it's not fair on baby. It's natural though and you need to go through all the different emotions until you can accept it all. Another lil boy will be lovely and you'll melt when you first hold him in your arms and look at his little face looking at you. Xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oo ladybird im moving next to you!! i just noticed x


----------



## Ladybird28

Yeah Manchester is only half an hour down the motorway from me, I love going for a wander round the Trafford centre. We'll be nearly neighbours x


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - lovely bump pics! You have such a nice round bump right now, I love it! Thanks for the breast feeding info :)

Ladybird - AWESOME photos! I love the 3D photo! I'm sorry about your being dissapointed about having another boy...I think a lot of the girls on this thread are able to empathise. But as Tink said, once it sinks in, you're gonna be nothing but happy about having another beautiful baby boy. What is a quad blood test? I didn't have any bloods taken at 20 weeks - did everyone else?

Devi - I know it's horrible not to be able to sleep properly - but at the same time, i can't help thinking how cute that pandu was doing his little wiggle dances! I've heard that when you're walking around you rock baby to sleep, so maybe you can do a quick walk around the house and then try to lie down again - pandu might have fallen asleep from the little walk?

GG - good luck with your scan tomorrow!! Send us pics!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi joli, thanks for that, I'm coping ok at the moment but just feel like such a bad person for having those thoughts in the first place. I had my quad blood test at 17 weeks, it's for downs syndrome. Because I'm 37 I thought it wise to have it done. I had to wait a over a week for the results and then cause I haven't posted for a while I thought I'd mention it. Sorry for the confusion! &#57430;


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks everyone im so excited, LB its more bolton than manchester but either way we are still close

Your not a bad person LB its only natural and I am in no doubt you will love ur boy no less, u built yourself up for it it and what comes up must come down x


----------



## Ladybird28

Your right GG, I know il still love him. DH has knows how I feel n tbh has admitted he does feel slightly the same so there is a chance we may try again but I'll have to try and find some work from home to be able to manage.
Ps Bolton is even nearer to me, approx 15 mins. It's a nice area x


----------



## GossipGirly

oooo :) yeh we have a house on a big new build estate full of families and proffesionals about 10 mins outside of the town centre 

and yeh you never know what the future holds x


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - I totally agree with GG, you shouldn't feel bad at all! It will just take some time to sink in. DH and I were chatting about the possibilities of having a girl in the future - I believe in some parts of the world, you can do IVF and they can pick out the girl sperms - I know a lot of people might think it's unethical bla bla, but when it comes to a situation like yours, where you are so desperate for a girl, it might be something to consider in the future?


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!! Just been super busy here lately.. cleaning, cooking, shopping. Not much left to do!! YAY!

Ladies, there is nothing wrong with throwing your own shower, just ask some one to host it for you.

Good to see you're all doing so well!


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli said:


> Ladybird - I totally agree with GG, you shouldn't feel bad at all! It will just take some time to sink in. DH and I were chatting about the possibilities of having a girl in the future - I believe in some parts of the world, you can do IVF and they can pick out the girl sperms - I know a lot of people might think it's unethical bla bla, but when it comes to a situation like yours, where you are so desperate for a girl, it might be something to consider in the future?


Thanks joli, I've already been looking at microsort in the usa, it's certainly something we will think about. In the meanwhile I'm just gonna try n concentrate on looking after this little one. I was a bit concerned that I haven't felt many movements, just every now and again but at the scan they said my placenta is anterior so this could be the reason.


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladies back from the scan she is still a girl, we tried not to let on we new but i kept slipping up and saying she throughout the scan! all measurements are still measuring my due date will updte with pic later xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Great news, can't wait to see the scan pics x


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...I was told at my last scan my placenta is anterior too and nit to expect any movements until 20-21 weeks and even then she said they might be muffled throughout pregnancy. Although I know this may make kicks more bearable later on, I still feel a bit cheated for now. :rofl:
Someone once said a very apt thing about wanting one gender and finding out you're having the other....you aren't sad about the little boy you have, you are sad about the little girl you had to say goodbye too. :hugs: Up until the scan there are two babies in your mind and you have to 'lose' one of them to make way for all the love for the other.


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks 2016, that's a really nice saying, I've never heard it before, and there certainly is a lot of truth in it too.
I understand how you may feel a bit "robbed" of kicks etc but while I've been typing this bubs has been kicking and moving away merrily, as if to make a point, so there's hope for you yet! X


----------



## Devi#1

LB - congrats on the lil boy .. dont be too sad.. like I told everyone else.. u will have wonderful daughters when your boys get married and bring home their wives.. so wait for it.. cute scan pics!! makes me want to have a 3d ultrasound and take a sneak peak at my lil wiggle butt.. 

gg- YAY still a girl.. glad the scan went well.. 

claire - awesome pics!!! can def see the growth looking from 13 weeks till now.. impressive

joli - I had the quad blood test taken at around 16 weeks.. they did the NT scan at 12 weeks and along with a blood test at 16 weeks they assess the various possiblities for different birth disorders.. google it for more info..
I cant be bothered getting up out of bed in the middle of the night to make baby go to sleep.. lol.. I will be having enough of that in another 3 months or so.. haha.. this kiddo must sleep on its own for now.. haha.. last night he/she behaved and let mama sleep all she wanted.. Pandu deserves a GOLD STAR.. ;)

Oh my results for the diabeties test came bk.. I passed!! YAY.. however I am slightly anemic..the score was 34.5, it is supposed to be above 36.. so i start the iron tablets soon..


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all..

I was just wondering have you guys ever had a feeling of sex just looking at a scan pic?

Out scan pictures are on the wall and I just glanced up at the 20 week one and thought...thats a boy! I'm so sure of it!


----------



## GossipGirly

looking at mine I think she looks like a girl but then I know the sex so maybe i would think it looked like a boy if it was... if you get me lol x


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/Scan20w-1.jpg scan piccy :D 

mw said my plancenta has moved out the way already as it should apparantly its a good thing :/ and baby is lying with feet on my bladder and head towards my belly button x


----------



## Devi#1

this is so cute!! 

To all my mama friends.. this is for you. Happy baby making!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yohpXtf6CaM


----------



## GossipGirly

aww I love a bit of the bubes :) x


----------



## Ladybird28

Congrats on getting through yr diabetes test ok Devi. Least u found out bout the anaemia before it gets any worse. I've got my diabetes test on 28th aug.

Gg - great scan pics hun, she's a cutie x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Devi..... They can treat anemia in pregnancy easily so I'm sure they will sort you out with some iron tablets.

Gossipgirly.... Glad all went well with your 20 week scan....... Lovely pic of your lil girl too x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Where is everyone today?! Must be one of those Sundays!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!

here is a wee vid for you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW0rrogdXSE


----------



## Devi#1

aurora!! that is a awesome video!! Love it when that happens to me!! sometimes feels like baby is trying to escape!!


----------



## LittleAurora

doesnt it!! some times it makes me stop what im doing! lol. How are you?


----------



## Joli

Aurora - that is an awesome video!! What a keepsake :) 

I'm flying off to Canada tomorrow for 2.5 weeks on holiday - soooo excited to have a break!! I'll come online whenever I can! Hugs to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

have fun Joli!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope you have a superb time Joli! :)

Littleaurora....... Lovely bump footage! Such a strange sensation when little baby is squirming around inside isn't it? ;)

We had a great family holiday at Center Parcs and didn't want it to end! I'm cmpletelt knackered now though and need some time to recover!!!! We crammed so much into our long weekend.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## GossipGirly

just got bk from holiday from hell :) my lovely husband picked me up early and in the nick of time as apparantly all the family have fell out haha x


----------



## LittleAurora

.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey All!
Long time no see. I pop in on occasion. Not a lot of updates, it seems!

Nothing too new here. I had an ultrasound last week after I had the bleeding "episode" and everything looks just fine. (I can't remember if I already shared that update with y'all. If I'm repeating, sorry!)

Anyway, latest belly pics are attached. My skin and abs feel really tight and stretched. Eek! I hope my belly holds out, sans stretch marks, until the end.

TTYS!
 



Attached Files:







belly 23w2d.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2









belly 23w2d-b.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









belly 23w2d-c.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nicole3108

Hello! I got a private gender scan today because I couldn't wait until Tuesday :blush: we're on team :blue: :yipee: She said definitely a boy within seconds of starting the ultrasound, not shy at all! :)

hibiscus: Love the bump pic! You have such a great figure!!! 

littleaurora: great video, I can't wait for that stage!


----------



## MommyMichele

I hope you all are well, I'm not doing the greatest. My allergies have graduated to a summer cold! EW!!! Not a happy person when I'm sick.


----------



## GossipGirly

:) congrats nicole, glad everything is ok hib xx


----------



## Devi#1

hib - glad everytihng is well .. how was yr trip??

nicole!! YAY for a lil baba boy!! so cute! post pics pls!! 

seems like everyone is going on holidays except ME!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hibiscus..... Lovely bump pics! Your bump is really coming on nicely now and I'm so pleased there was nothing to worry about with the bleed you had.

Mommymichele...... Hope your allergies improve soon. How's your bump coming on now?

Nicole..... Congrats on your newest lil Prince! Bet your son will love to have a baby brother to boss around! Lol

We had a great time at Center Parcs and the kids loved it but all the walking played havoc with my ankles and pelvis! Still recovering now! Had a great mum to be spa treatment whilst I was there though! Bliss!!! :) 

Had to go to the hospital yesterday to have an anti D injection to combat the Rhesus effect as I have rhesus negative blood. It's a very painful injection in the thigh which stings like mad for hours!


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...love the bump - it looks so
smooth! What do you rub on it?

Nicole...yay for another Aphrodite blue! Glad the scan was conclusive and that all
is well!

Ooooh 16 days feels like an eternity to wait for mine! :hissy: 

MM...sorry you're pawlee :hugs:

Must dash because I am supposed to be working! :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

aw tink im a neg too :( not looking forward to that!


----------



## 2016

Oh yeah Tink...meant to say I am neg too. I asked the MW if they would test DH because, in South Africa, they do that and if the father is also negative then there isnt an issue because the baby would def be negative. The MW said the NHS don't do that in case he's not the father! :dohh: I said unless sperm live 10 years then it cannot possibly be someone elses!
She said it didn't matter because some people will lie to cover up their guilt. Maybe so but would I be SUGGESTING the test if I had something to hide? :grr:

Not looking forward to the jab either :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhhhhh so thats why they dont do it!! i wondered why when u mentioned about the test in SA!


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie and I are doing fine. He seems to think that it's now time to get me used to sleepless nights again. Except the little stinker doesn't know that I worked 70+ hours a week over nights. I can do anything on 2 hours of sleep, his siblings already made sure of that! 

14 hours of constant kicking, me with a cold and insomnia, means no sleep. Managed to get a few hours in but since I do pretty much nothing at home, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Devi#1

the kicks are HURTING ME today!!!


----------



## 2016

Here is my 15 week bump (or lack of bump) pic....although I could swear I have a tiny round bluge creeping up :shrug:
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TC18Mch7DUI/AAAAAAAAAhc/dYvQeSM9OZY/s400/7wks_v_15wks.jpg
All I know is, after not putting anything on for the last 3 weeks I have suddenly gained 1.5 pounds in the last week! Didn't think I had been eating much more but I guess I am just not throwing most of it up anymore! :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

OMG!!!! 2016 you look fab hun! First pic I've seen of you!

ggrr guess who is wide awake at 1 am?


----------



## GossipGirly

hi everyone here is a bump pic havnt posted one on here for a while!

20 weeks 
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06589.jpg
21 wekks
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06595.jpg

scuse the back fat and dodge lepoard print nicks! 

dan felt her kick last night, only lightly but he felt it :) x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bumps 2016 and Gossipgirly. What's your tattoo of?


----------



## GossipGirly

oh :blush: its just a little dragon thing with a symbol i got when I was 16 apparantly the symbol means love but you never know xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi folks
nicole - congrats on the scan, welcome to team blue
hibiscus/2016/gg - cracking bump pics girls.
Tink - I'm rhesus neg too and my anti d is on 19th aug and I'm not looking forward to it at all as I remember it hurting last time I had one :-(
MM - hope you feel better soon hun
Joli - hope you have a fantastic time in Canada.

Things are going ok with me at the mo, feeling bit sad tbh cause just found out my friends wife has just miscarried at 11 weeks. She had an ectopic about 4 months ago too. They are both really upset and I really feel for them as she's 41 and is worried she'll never have another child


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi folks
nicole - congrats on the scan, welcome to team blue
hibiscus/2016/gg - cracking bump pics girls.
Tink - I'm rhesus neg too and my anti d is on 19th aug and I'm not looking forward to it at all as I remember it hurting last time I had one :-(
MM - hope you feel better soon hun
Joli - hope you have a fantastic time in Canada.

Things are going ok with me at the mo, feeling bit sad tbh cause just found out my friends wife has just miscarried at 11 weeks. She had an ectopic about 4 months ago too. They are both really upset and I really feel for them as she's 41 and is worried she'll never have another child


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops sorry bout double post, doing this on my phone and hit the button twice, darn touch screens! Grr


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016- You DO look ADORABLE!

MM- Hope you feel better soon! I slept MORE when I was on overnights lol I would go to sleep when I got home and sleep alllll day! but your the saint mamma who has lots of kids one on the way no stretch marks and still finds time to clean your house :| Your an inspration to all of us :D


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - wow you look so good.. dont worry bump will APPEAR out of nowhere one fine day and it wont stop growing.. so chill.. 

gg- great bump going on!!21 weeks for you.. more than half way there!! now you can start counting down.. 19 weeks!! YAHOOO!!

DH is taken the day off today.. yay!! so just chilling at home watching the soccer..


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> 2016- You DO look ADORABLE!
> 
> MM- Hope you feel better soon! I slept MORE when I was on overnights lol I would go to sleep when I got home and sleep alllll day! but your the saint mamma who has lots of kids one on the way no stretch marks and still finds time to clean your house :| Your an inspration to all of us :D

stop! lol :haha: You make me giggle! :hugs: I just do what any mom would do.

I'm getting some sleep, I'm on DH schedule now, so I can snuggle with him more. NOW he understands how much Charlie moves, wiggle monster kicked the both of us. Told him to get used to it.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!

o glad I don't have to have the anti D!! every one says how horrible it is! I'm loving seeing all your bumps its nice to see you all growing
here is my 31 week pics, I have to say its really nice to be out of the 20's it feel like the proper home stretch!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0020-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0018-1-1.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Beautiful 31 week bump pics LittleAurora! I can't wait to find out if you've got a baby boy or girl in there!!!!! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Well, I've moved to the 3RD TRIMESTER!!! A tad early but I won't be here long! EEKK!


----------



## Devi#1

lovely bump aurora!!! your kiddies are so cute!! 

I should take a bump pic too I will end of the week when I will be 30 weeks .. the last one I took was at 26 weeks.. 

happy 4th of july to those of us the USA!! long weekend!! YAY.. it is RAINING here .. so god knows what will happen to the HUGE fireworks display..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone!!!

awesome pictures Aurora!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Hello all!!

We ordred our pram today!! here it is...what do you think?
This while newborn! carry cot included adjustable backrest so that she can sit more upright when she is older, if you know what I mean!

it comes with 

pram
changing bag coloured as like pram 
footmuff coloured as like pram 
carry cot included carry handles, matress and hood 
seat unit 
rainfoil 
large shopping basket 
lengthening of the body pram 
safety bail for pushchair function 
integrated ventilation net at the hood

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/07.jpg

also we got a really lovely play mat/gym its called babys play place! it changes as baby grows up! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/n.jpg

I just want baby to hurry up and come now!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

oo lovely i really like the play mat/gym thing x


----------



## LittleAurora

its class...look it up...bright starts babys play place. It changes as baby gets older! and you can get it all in pink for your little girl! 

here is the link from the american site https://www.brightstarts.com/p-113-babys-play-place.aspx


----------



## GossipGirly

oo thank you will have a peek now x


----------



## Devi#1

aurora lovely pram & play gym.. even I am slowly slowly buying things for baby.. for now I have:
the bassinet 
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fnqvfhwSlWE/SbUUT7O3kWI/AAAAAAAAApA/JtTSsaQDa0Y/s400/Kolcraft+Cuddle+%27n+Care+Rocking+Bassinet+with+Light+Vibes+Mobile,+Creampuff.jpg

some 15 pairs of clothes
2 hats
just bought 30 diapers huggies & 30 pampers sensitive this weekend.. to try out on the baby then will decide later what fits best & will buy more
started a medical kit
diaper rash cream
boppy pillow
for me: 1 nursing bra, 2 nursing tanks, 1 nursing sleep bra & a hot/cold breast relief packs.

got LOTS more to buy


----------



## LittleAurora

aw thats so cute!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh wow you ladies are prepared!!!!!!!!! Next week I think OH and I are going to go NUTS with shopping! We have a smidgen saved... so were gonna go blow it lol.

Justin's mom has been going nuts too! She just bought us a carseat! which is CRAZY! I don't know what we are even going to have to buy lol we have alot of stuff given to us already!

You ladies have lovely stuff though!


----------



## LittleAurora

I think I have everything now. I'm just buying silly little things. And my nesting is getting aggressive. I bought a new suite and carpet today!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol nothing wrong with nesting!!!!!!! I'm on a buying break! I bought a LOT in a short time of just little things like nappys and clothes and now I'm trying to say no lol


----------



## Devi#1

Its crazy how many things a little baby needs.. OMG.. I am so not prepared!! I am going to HOPEFULLY finish all the purchases 1st week of August.. Baby shower is end of July so I will buy everthing else on the registry that hasnt been bought after that.. & THEN I will be ready!!


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole....happy belated V day hunny :bunny:!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

thanks!!!!!! I remember being in 1st tri thinking it sounded sooooooo far away! but now its here!!!!


----------



## 2016

Little Aurora....loving the pram and gym! What make is the pram because it looks similar to the one I was considering.

I was going to skip the whole moses basket/bassinet thing and put Squiggle straight into her cot because that is the way we normally do it in SA. I won't be having loose sheets and will just swaddle instead. Was also going to get a cot divider like this:
https://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk...Google-Base&utm_medium=Web&utm_campaign=Gbase
which reduces the size of the cot and can be adjusted to make the bed just the right size as baby grows. 

Does this make sense? What do you all think?


----------



## LittleAurora

here is the link :) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-4-1-TRAV..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item5634403c4e


----------



## MommyMichele

We got a c-section date!!!!

September 22 is Charlie's BIRTHDAY!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg thats so soon!!!!!! Well Happy birthday Charlie on Sept 22nd!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> omg thats so soon!!!!!! Well Happy birthday Charlie on Sept 22nd!!!!!!!!

lol ty! 77 more days to go! (and he better stick in there!):haha:

Congrats on v-day Claire.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks!!!!!! I wish I was done that soon lol but my baby won't be done baking yet!!! I hope Charles stays in there every day of it!!! Are you trying your best to enjoy your last 77 days of your last pregnancy?


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Thanks!!!!!! I wish I was done that soon lol but my baby won't be done baking yet!!! I hope Charles stays in there every day of it!!! Are you trying your best to enjoy your last 77 days of your last pregnancy?

pphhtt I'm bored already. Got my date, got excited, came home, went to bed, and it's like.... now what do I do?

Can't start shopping for another week, waiting on the $. again.


----------



## Devi#1

mm- 22 sept !! that is soo soon!! (look whose talking I am due 18th & TOTALLY freaking out) 

claire - happy belated viable day to u!! how u feeling?? 

Last night I woke up at 3am (from a dream that Pandu is a boy!! ) ; went to the loo & then started to totaaly get a panic attack.. how on earth am I going to take care of a BABY!!!! gosh, i was so scared I was sweating.. I was awake for a hour and a half stressing myself out, went to sleep & DH woke me up at 5:30 -- so no sleep!! 

anyone else scared!?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Some lovely baby items you have bought/are planning to buy ladies! ;) It makes it all seem so much more real when you start to buy stuff.

Mommymichele..... Wow a date for Charlie's birthday already! How exciting!! :)

Devi...... As for being scared...... I think it doesn't matter whether you are a first time mummy or already have a brood, it's still such a life changing event that, at times, it's bound to get to us all. I'm not so anxious this time but I still do have my moments. However I remember my first time and how scared and excited I was and constantly worried about how I would cope. But it does all come naturally in the end. True some of it provides us with challenges, but ultimately you will cope and what's more you WILL be the best Mummy for your little one because you are programmer to do just that. I find yoga really helps to chill me out if I am starting to feel anxious and there are some excellent self-hypnosis CDs out there too which will help you to feel empowered to give birth and to care for your baby. eBay is an excellent resource for such things and second hand books. I was recommended to read 2 books, one is Ina May Gaskins Guide to Childbirth and the other is Pam England's book called Birthing From Within. Both books focus on making labour and early baby days as natural and enjoyable as possible and are both written by leading midwives in America whom are renowned for their active birth approaches. My yoga teacher who is also a trained Doula recommended the books to me and I am just starting the Birthing From Within book now. Anyone else interested?! Anyone else considered writing a birth plan?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

P.S...... Can't believe I'm 30 weeks already today!!!!! Only 10 to go, gulp! lol


----------



## GossipGirly

I had a dream that I was breastfeeding my baby and it was a BOY!! hope not iv set myself up for a girl x


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh its so cool having an actually date instead an estimate!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm scared too!!!!!!! But more about giving birth then having the baby! I'm pretty sure we are ready to have a baby!!! And I have doubts sometimes... but I know that my OH is going to be an amazing daddy... so if I fall apart then he'll pick up my slack! But I don't think I will... and I don't think ya'll will either!!! I think we are all going to be GREAT mommys!


----------



## LittleAurora

giving birth is def not as scary as people say! yes it hurts but it wont kill you!


----------



## Devi#1

I know thats what I hear too.. It hurts but it wont kill you! so many people have done it! EVERYONE is alive.. lol..

I know I will be a great mummy & Dh a great daddy! Cant wait now.. I WANT MY BABY.. but in 2 months.. baby must stay in there till Sept lol..


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg 2 months??????? THATS TOO SOON! And not soon enough... but seriously! Where does it go??


----------



## Devi#1

30 weeks today!! YAY!!!! look at the ticker.. 70 days to go!! EEEEKKK!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> 30 weeks today!! YAY!!!! look at the ticker.. 70 days to go!! EEEEKKK!!!!!

Woohoo! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

hi ladies!!

Where is everyone?!? I guess we are all having eventless pregnancys - good.
Here are the latest pics of me
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCN4213.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> hi ladies!!
> 
> Where is everyone?!? I guess we are all having eventless pregnancys - good.
> Here are the latest pics of me

Wow! You look much bigger than at 26 weeks. Woot :thumbup:

I've noticed I've had a bit of a belly growth spurt, too. I have no idea how I will stretch out any further!

Yes, things are pretty uneventful at this point. I'm having back and foot pain, and am going to a swim fitness class Wednesday night. I hope it helps. I'm worried about how I will feel in the last trimester if I can barely move right now!
Also, having some crazy heartburn. I woke up Saturday night unable to breathe, coughing and choking. The darn acid actually went into my windpipe! It was really scary. I'm going to have to be vigilant in taking the Zantac everyday.

How about you? How are you feeling??


----------



## hibiscus07

Here are my latest belly shots. 25 weeks today--yay!

Update: I forgot to say that these pics are from 24w3d (not that I looked much different today!)
 



Attached Files:







belly 24w3d-b.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1









belly 24w3d.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireNicole

YAY!! Grat pics Hib and Dev! I'll throw my new ones from today up!

Pretty uneventfull here too. I just feel fat lol and hungry. I'm trying sooooo hard not to put on weight.... or at least more then absolutly possible... so I'm alwaysss hungry! I don't care how big this baby is though... she does not need a DOUBLE quarter pounder at 10 O'Clock at night lol. 

Been buying stuff! But not a lot of stuff and not a lot of usefull stuff lol Clothes! and Shoes! I'm done with diapers... I have enough to cloth her untill she hits a medium size... so thats done. The inlaws bought us a carseat... and I was given a baby carrier! Which is fun because I totally want to wear my baby lol. But no bottles or wipes or anything like that yet :|

and speaking of... does anyone know the difference between the 500 dollars breast pumps and the 20 dollar breast pumps?? I mean I get the manual vs. electric... but is there a difference between the rest... because I don't mind spending 50ish dollars on one... but 300?!?!? What does it do for me that the 50 dollar one doesn't???

I hope everyone is having a great summer so far!! Not too hot! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Woohoo for the bump pics! Devi I always love your side and front progression :thumbup: looks like a :blue: bump to me!
Hibiscus - your bump is so perfectly round and so smooth! 

My 16 weeks not-much-of-a-bump pic is in my journal here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...st-intrauterine-pregnancy-31.html#post6061161

...and while you are there would you mind guessing Squiggles gender on my poll? Scan in 5 days time! OMG I might just go spare with excitement at seeing my darling again! :cloud9:

Had a mw appointment today which was pretty pointless. My mw does all the things she needs to do technically, but am I wrong in expecting that she might ask me how I am or if I have any concerns. I went with a list of questions and I never got to ask any! Tried to squeeze a couple in as she ushered me out the door! :growlmad:
She also listened to Squiggle on her doppler and said "don't worry if I can't find anything at this stage" and I felt like saying "don't worry lady, I have been finding the HB for 7 weeks now!" She found it pretty quickly and it sounded beautiful as always but, I must say, my doppler is much clearer sound quality than hers! :smug:


----------



## GossipGirly

horrible midwife imo my mw is wonderful and always asks how I am and if have any concerns

lovely bumps girls, uneventful here, just a boring life atm 2 more days till move!! x


----------



## Devi#1

GG - good luck for the move!!

2016 - thanks hun! fantastic bump slowly coming along! one of these days this month u just wait you will POP! so have you started to feel any movements yet? any butterflies / pop corn popping in your belly?? ohh gender scan only 5 days away! YAY.. i got a feeling its a boy for you. but not sure the girl vibes are coming too.. 

Hib- thanks! wow you got a awesome round bump!! Even I feel sometimes how on earth am I going to grow more... I guess we will see.. Im fine thanks, cant relate to heartburn, havnt had any FX.. try and avoid gassy food in your diet.. and have yoghurt! I am sure you are having lots of kicks and all.. how does it feel..

Claire - dont you starve that baby!! poor lil kiddo! breastpumps.. I am buying the Medela Manual breastpump.. becasue I am not working and I will only want to pump for that occasional time when I am out and about / too tired to wake up and hope to have a few bottles in the freezer/fridge so DH can feed.. I cannot justify spending those BIG bucks on a electric if I am not working.. 
Medela is the best out there in the manual / electric range.. so you cant go wrong with it.. I would spend the $200-$300 on them if I was working full time and was going to exclusively pump.. 

I would go on amazon.com and see the reviews of what people have to say about each pump..


----------



## GossipGirly

I bought the tomee tipee breast pump for £39 reduced from £79 and the manual was £20 so i thought may as well just invest in an electric.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm not going to be working at all... One of my husbands friends just said she'd give me her breast pump... she coudn't breast feed... so we'll see what that one is.. but its certainly electric... eeks!

I PROMISE I'm not starving the baby :rofl: I eat A LOT... I just don't over eat! Like we don't keep junk food in the house... so if I want junk food I have to get up and go to the store and buy it! Plus I'm a big girl to start with lol


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gossipgirly..... Good luck with the move hun.... Hope it all goes smoothly.

Great bump pics Devi and Hibiscus! :)

2016.... Good luck for your gender scan..... I can't wait to hear whether you are having a boy or a girl! ;)

As for breast pumps, I bought an Avent manual one before the birth of my first child and although I got on extremely well with breastfeeding, expressing my milk was a different story and I made my nipples very sore on countless occasions just trying to get a couple of ounzes of milk out of them. I got myself very upset by it all as I was determined that my baby would not have any formula milk. However, it meant I couldn't leave him for long as I couldn't express enough milk to sustain him. Consequently he later refused to accept a bottle or formula milk once he decided he did not want my milk anymore and this caused more weeks of fretting until we cracked it. Second time around I was less fussy and gave a bottle of formula milk once a day from
when he was about a week old in the early evening when my milk production was at it's lowest and he was at his hungriest. This meant my DH could give him the bottle whilst I for my other boys ready for bed. My milk had a chance to recover so I could fill him up more before bedtime. So, I would recommend you source which breast pump you woul like to buy by reading reviews etc, but don't buy one until after your baby is born so that you can firstly see if you can manage to breastfeed and secondly are more aware of whether you can express breastmilk and how much you would be expressing. I definitely recommend introducing a bottle of either expressed breastmilk or formula after the first couple of weeks so that baby will happily accept a bottle as well as your breast. Also for sore, cracked nipples I really recommend the Lansinoh Nipple Cream
and the Lansinoh Disposable Breast pads seemed to me to be by far the best breast pads on the Market as they are not bulky and are super absorbent to avoid leakages on your clothes. Be flexible and then you will save yourself unnecessary stress and heartache when things don't go to plan.


----------



## 2016

Devi...I thought I had a couple of popcorn pops at the weekend but I am not sure. I was told I have an anterior placenta which would muffle any movements until probably gone 20 weeks :(. Squiggle would need to be in the right position to be able to kick above or below the placenta. At the weekend the pops were very low down so maybe just maybe it was her :shrug:
Wierd thing is, even if I can't be certain what I am feeling I definitely get the sense of sometimes there is activity and other times not so much.
Can't wait until Squiggle is kicking the crap outta me!


----------



## ClaireNicole

So I'm up at 6 in the morning AGAIN!!! This baby is an early riser! Everytime I don't eat a big dinner I'm up at 5-6am starving lol and last night we went out for mexican with some friends and It made my tummy a little upset... so I didn't eat a whole lot... but I still had 2 complete tacos!!! Which should have been enough... but I knew I was hungry before I went to bed but my poor tummy was on the brink of :sick: so I didn't eat anything and now here I am can't sleep a wink! So I had a giant bowl of cereal! and I'm thinking of adding some toast... and then going back to sleep hopefully lol

Thanks for all the breast pump advice! I'm really hoping to NOT have to buy one.. but we'll see. Its not so much that I have my heart set on breastfeeding... just my wallet! Bfing is free! I can't think of ANY reason that someone wouldn't bf if they could!!! Formula is so expencive! I'm not sure if that makes me a bad parent lol but if formula was free I don't think it would matter as much! I am however very happy with how good breastfeeding is for bubs! We are totally going to be natural parenting and not even on purpose!!!! I LOVE my cloth diapers... so I'm hoping I still love them when LO is here!!! And I LOVE baby wearing! Its so cute and convienient! and again I hope I still love that after lol. And I totally want to BF! Not big on the co-sleeping though :rofl: more because I'd be so scared to roll over onto bubs!!

OHHHH And we're thinking Payson for her little name! What do ya'll think?


----------



## MommyMichele

Morning ladies!

Nesting kicked in yesterday, woke up wanting to clean, busted my butt around here for 12 hours! Kitchen clean, laundry done, including 4 loads of new baby clothes. I'm itching to do more cleaning today but this time I'm making a list of set things to do, I over did it yesterday and by the time I went to bed my back and hips were killing me.

10 weeks till Charlie's Birthday! Plenty of time to get it all done... I hope!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - the whole nesting thing hasnt kicked in for me yet.. but my apt is small so my weekly cleaning turns out to be like a major spring cleaning.. haha.. I plan to get the merrymaid service come in and super duper clean the place last week of august.. & also thinking of getting the carpet steam cleaned.. 

claire- when you get the pump from the friend make sure it has not been used & if it has you would want to get the replacement parts kit and replace the parts that came in contact with her bodily fluids..
lovely name (does it have a meaning?) - I know what you mean by early rising baby.. mine wakes up early too, kicking away to eternity.. haha.. oh but this morning I was up at 4am.. becasue lil baba decided to float up and make mummy uncomfortable and I couldnt breathe I tell you, so had to get up and walk around.. its so funny most of the time when I am super uncomfortable I moan in sleep and DH wakes up and asks what happened.. so I say its sore , baby is kicking .. then he says Oh thats all, go back to sleep & quit complaining.. haha.. men! 

2016 - yup yup the pops are the baby!! yay!! even I was totally sure of the pops being baby only after 17 weeks.. and then by 20 weeks Dh could feel them too.. :cloud9: it will happen soon..

tink - thanks for the great pump info.. I already bought mine yesterday.. the medela harmony.. it was $30 (what a deal!) so not much money to go down the drain if it doesnt get used. i got the same nipple cream (i was at target & a NEW NEW mom with a 3 day old baby came up to me and said to buy that cream cuz it is much softer) & also to buy this:
https://www.amazon.com/NUK-Warm-Cool-Relief-Pack/dp/B002UXQRFM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1279034308&sr=8-2

so i did.. how nice of her.. & I also bought that very same nursing pads.. I am thinking in a month or so to switch to the washable ones though (because I am going to india and got no clue if the disposi are avalibale there)

how are your boys doing??


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey Devi.... My boys are all great thanks for asking. Glad you got the Lansinoh products, they are great! I tried the washable breast pads but found I leaked through them within no time as I tended to leak breastmilk from the opposite side I was feeding from. Not everyone is the same though and you'll soon realise if you would be suited to the washable ones. They are cheaper in the long run. I've also heard rave reviews about Lilypadz which are reuseable silicone breast padz which adhere to your skin but I think they are reasonably expensive and only last about 2 to 3 weeks if used continuously. Also they are not well suited to those who leak quite a bit like I do. But they suit some people perfectly.

Clairenicole.... I love the name.... Where does it originate from?

2016.... Sounds like you may have felt squiggle. I have an alterior placenta this time and felt movements later than I did before but when I did feel something it was like a little butterfly and was very low down, beneath my placenta. You should feel it more regularly from now on.

Mommymichele..... I had a few days about a month ago where I also felt the need to nest badly and also overdid things and felt it later on in my pelvis and back. It feels like such a primal urge though doesn't it?! Like you just HAVE to do it!! Lol

I am starting to get to my irritable stage now and it generally goes on until after baby is born. My DH and the kids can't seem to do anything right some days. I lack energy to do things and it's been soooooooo hot and humidity the past month with no rain which hasn't helped at all as I don't do heat or humidity well at all! Today is still a bit humid but the rain has started a bit and I am hoping it will begin to clear the air.

Anyone started to think about birthing options yet? Anyone wanting a water birth, home birth, natural/active birth or wanting whatever drugs are offered?! Lol So many choices and such little time!!!

I had a water birth with my first which was very relaxing and consequently the only pain releif I had in labour was entinox (gas and air) and a tens machine before going into the birthing pool. With my second, I wanted another water birth but they told me my BMI was too high so I had to give birth on a hospital bed in a semi upright squatting position. Again with tens machine and just entinox. It was far more of an intense pain though and so this time I want another water birth as my BMI is much lower. I am hoping to get by on as little pain relief as possible so I am fully aware of what's happening to my body. I aim to use tens and entinox again and to have an active labour at a local birthing centre attached to the hospital.


----------



## ClaireNicole

This is where I differ from a lot of mom because I'm like a NO PAIN person!!! I want drugs and then I want more drugs and a drug cherry on top of a drug sundae :rofl: I'm actually aiming for a c-section... BUT if for some reason that doesn't happen I WANT DRUGS! And we'll do it inthe hospital! I seriously admire you ladies that do the natural birthings!!! But I've been there and done that and had no gas and no drugs and no nothing and I don't ever ever ever want to do that again!!! Bring on the pain relief!!! 

Payson actually means nothing as far as I can tell :| I think its one of those made up names. We heard it on a tv show here (Make it or Break it) which is aimed at like 13 year olds... that my husband and I are shamelessly addicted too!!! and I've always like Peyton... but theres Peyton Manning (the QB for the Indianapolis Colts) and Justin doesn't want the confusion :shurg: But we do both like Payson!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladies, well not long been back from hospital went to see my midwife for routine check up and old her i was still having headaches and had started to have dizzy spells and palpatations but i wasnt worried as that was normal pregnancy symtoms right? and her face changed and I got wrong for not seeing anyone sooner. She took my blood pressure and it was elivated and had +2 protien in my urine and that with the other symtoms and swollen ankles all indicated possible early signs of pre-eclampsia :( so she booked me into hospital and they just monitered my bp and got me to relax in a comfy chair, luckily it started to come down and was allowed home as it went bkn to within normal ranges. I have open access and have to go in if i feel at all light headed ect. They are puttin it down to stress, as dan has been telling me i am a very stressful person and need to learn to chill haha.. urine sent off to the lab but looks like a uti, i was worried for a moment there as im moving tomorrow and thought they might keep me in! 

baby is fine tho, heard hb again on doppler :)


----------



## 2016

So that means I "officially" felt squiggle! :cloud9: Had some feelings today very hig up too! Think Squiggle was upset today because I was stung by a wasp (on my @ss) :haha:
Scared the scrap outta me because I had an anaphylactic shock reaction to a bee sting as a child so just stood there wondering if i was going to keel over and die in a few minutes after being stung. Luckily it was just bloomin painful (and still is)! Guess it is only bees not wasps that affect me....or maybe it was because the first time it was an African bee....or maybe I have just grown out of the allergy. :shrug:

Thanks for voting in my journal poll. Only 3.5 days to go!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

Tink...I am hoping for a a water birth this time!!! Glad you had a good experience with it! I love the water! lol


----------



## Devi#1

Tink - i am going to try out the natural birth on a hospital bed thing.. if I cant handle the pain I want a epidural!! 

2016 - owie! your poor bum! haha.. my bro was once stung by a african wasp on his butt too (this is when he was like 6 thou now he is 23) - he cried for hours

GG- oh no.. you poor thing.. you should take LOTS OF REST after the move.. take care of yourself otherwise this whole Pre-E thing is nasty; most of the time, if the levels are high they make you have the baby VERY VERY early.. Lots of rest for you..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I agree with Devi..... GG you need to rest as much as you can hun. Try some relaxation techniques and deep breathing..... It always helps me in times of stress. Imagine you are on a beautiful desserted beach somewhere warm and visualise yourself chillng out there and listening to the sound of the waves and the birds etc....... Massage helps too x

2016..... Poor you! Nasty wasp! Calomine lotion might help relieve the stinging and is safe to use. Hope it's not too sore when you sit down!!

I always find it interesting to see what other people's labour and birth wishes/plans are like..... Guess they are as diverse as we are as individuals. I hope it goes smoothly for us all and without complications.


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire I think is going to be demanding that morphine pump, I know damn well I am. If I don't get it some one is going to get hurt and it's not going to be me.

Morning ladies!

Yes, nesting makes you ache at the end of the day but it's one of those primal instincts and there is no getting out of it. Feels wonderful waking up to a clean house!


----------



## ClaireNicole

nesting must not be one of my strong points because I'm not cleaning anything :| I do like a load of laundry a day... but other then that my house is kinda wrecked lol 

I have a dr. appt in a half hour... so I'm just sitting here waiting :| Up so early for one little appt


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Re: birthing options, I'm definitely not opposed to getting an epidural, but I'd prefer that there is no intervention unless absolutely medically necessary.

I'm reading the Hypnobirthing book (anyone else??) and the whole idea is that much of the pain associated with childbirth is fear-induced (or how about the large head coming out of your vagina?? haha). But, anyway, that does make some sense to me. She makes it sound so easy. I've always been scared ot eh idea of childbirth, but as the pregnancy progresses, I have less and less fear, mostly because I'm excited to meet baby and I want my body back! I've been reeaallly uncomfortable this past week. Back hurts, feet hurt, heartburn is out of control, etc.

I'm sure I will get a better idea of our birth plan once we do the classes next month, but I picture squatting or being in a tub, I think. Anything but flat on my back! That seems like it would be the worst for squeezing out a baby. 

BTW, 2016--that's so exciting that you're feeling little taps from squiggle! I've been feeling kicks since 14-16 weeks, but they've gotten really strong this past couple weeks. I can see my stomach moving, which is bizarre!

TTYS!!


----------



## MommyMichele

busy busy busy here!!!

Nesting, shopping local and ordering what else I need for Charlie online. Got almost everything we need, no hurry to get the rest yet. Am expecting all his cloth diapers, covers, and pack and play sometime next week. Kid is getting set up!


----------



## LittleAurora

33 weeks!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0003-3.jpg


----------



## nicole3108

little aurora: love your bump!! You look great! 

hibiscus: I've never heard of hypnobirthing but I should read about it, I'm terrible with pain. I think it's good that you know what you'd like but are also open to intervention if necessary. I feel like I'll probably end up getting an epidural again at some point but I'm hoping my labour will progress on its own this time and not take so long. Sorry you've been so uncomfortable. Great that you can see the baby move though, weird and amazing! 

gg: hope you're doing well and are able to take it easy. Are you getting settled in your new house? I'm a bit behind in reading journals thanks to my dh's obsession with some online strategy game.

mommymichele: Sounds like you're really on the ball, hope I am as ambitious!!

clairenicole: I've never heard of the name Payson! Is your dr. on board with you having a c-section? I know you don't want to have the pain but if you get the epidural as early as they'll let you you should have a fun labour! I had a fantastic nap after I got mine. 

I had my anatomy scan a week ago Tuesday, still a boy! and everything looks good, I have to go back in a few weeks for another ultrasound, the baby wouldn't turn so he could get a good picture of the heart but he doesn't think anything is wrong. Finally feeling regular movement!!! :yipee: I have an anterior placenta and wish they had of told me at my 16 wk ultrasound, I was so worried because I didn't feel the baby very often. We're pretty set on Daniel Stephen as our little guy's name. :) anyone else decided on names?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Nicole..... Glad all went well with your scan. Hope they get a good view of the heart when you go back. Lovely name by the way. :)

Littleaurora.... Beautiful bump hun!!!! I am so curious whether you are having a boy or girl. ;)

hibiscus...... I have a couple of hypnobirthing CDs which I am told can help to boost your self confidence about labour ans birth. I'm willing to give it a go! :)

gg....... Hope the move is going well hun. Try to rest as much as you can.

Mommymichele..... Glad you are feeling so good about being organised. I think I'm just about there now, apart from assembling Moses basket and packing my hospital bag! lol

I am starting to feel sooooooooo darn tired now! Can't seem to muster up the energy to do much! Need to get motivated!! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

LOL!!!! I have all this stuff for Charlie.... and no where to put it. LOL I'm terrible. The whole lot has taken over my living room but I love looking at all of it, keeps me motivated.


----------



## hibiscus07

Aurora, you look amazing! All bump/baby and your figure looks great!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aurora you look amazing!!!
Tink I ditto the tired!!! I'm so tired all the time.. I just woke up and I'm tired...and I slept for a good 9 hours. My grandma is coming today and I can't even find the motovation to get up and wipe off the o****er! Luckily for me that means I haven't been cooking or doing much really... so the house isn't too bad!

Nicole- I've been dead set on a c-secction since I found out I was pregnant. My dr. doesn't love it but she said she was going to try to talk me out of it and if she couldn't then we'd do it... HOWEVER... shes doing an amazing job of talking me out of it and now I'm on the fence... she offered to induce me a week early so that we could plan for the birth (I have a lot of family but they are all 2 hours away) and she offered to give me a spinal tap with a button where when I hurt I just press and more pain meds are poured into my body :| idk about everyone else... but I like the thought of that. So MAYBE I'll change my mind... My first birthing experience was just sooooooo baddddddddd 

In other news... I am on the low end of normal when it comes to my amount of amniotic fluid! Which no one is worried about apparently... and I guess it means I'm getting more ultra sounds then normal. I had another one day before yesterday and shes still a girl! YAY. And shes still the most camera shy baby ever!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks! I have put on some weight I have lovely love handles now! lol and an extra chin!! lol

I have been predicted a girl by a psychic! lol!! 
Fingers cross eh?


----------



## Devi#1

aurora!! love the bump & the shirt!! realy nice..

hib - have heard to hypno birthing.. not trying it.. 

I have been busy busy helping out my super busy SIL with ordering things for my shower in 2 weeks! she is soo sweet asking me exactly how I want it & all.. & my really good friend who is co-hosting my shower just found out she is pregnant yesterday!! YAY!!! so happy for her.. 
too bad we are moving to India .. otherwise there would have been ALOT of baby friends for my lil Pandu already there is 1 seven month old, 2 two month olds, then Pandu comes in Sept & then one is due in Feb & other in March.. Lots of kiddo in our friend circle.. and the rest are ttc so sure to hear lots of good news soon..


----------



## 2016

Aurora...great bump and that top is very flattering!

Tink...I have joined some birthing classes which combine Preggo yoga, active labour training and hypno birthing techniques. They start in September and run for 6 weeks with 1.5 hours per weekly session. Can't wait to start!  At the end there is a 2 session add-on which includes partners so they understand and can help with breathing etc. techniques. I am amazed but DH really wants to go! :happydance:

Nicole...yay for getting extra scans! That is a great name for a boy :thumbup:

Will catch up with the rest of you fab ladies later but I am knackered and must go to bed! Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Devi#1

good luck with the scan tomorrow 2016!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

OMG!!!!! Good luck at your gender scan today 2016...... Let us know as soon as you can please...... We are all dying to know! How exciting!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

P.S...... 2016..... Those prenatal yoga/active birth/natal hypnotherapy classes sound very similar to mine. We've got a couple's workshop to go to on 22 August.... DH isn't keen but I told him he got me into this mess so he can help me get out of it!!!! lol


----------



## 2016

https://www.profile-comments.com/images/baby/images/its-a-boy.gif

OMG! I am so shocked and surprised but DELIROUSLY HAPPY!!!!

At first the cord was in the way and we worried we wouldn't be able to tell...but, after a bit of a wiggle and a jiggle, his GIANT nuts and bolts emerged! :haha: Not a shadow of a doubt!

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::yipee::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:

The scan blew me away! Squiggle looked so happy and gave us a great show. First pic of him waving and the next of him giving a peace sign. 
No pics of the goods, but we all know what boy goods look like! :rofl:

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEHEe6jvwUI/AAAAAAAAAjw/UMFz9w9_4c0/s400/P1080885.JPGhttps://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEHEirGxrBI/AAAAAAAAAj0/Q3Dnc9EA9Mw/s400/P1080887.JPG

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.....beautiful BOY!!!! :hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uldu_1-JCJE

_ps. Please don't post anything on FB!_


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow 2016 Im shocked too! Was so sure squiggle was a girl! But how amazing and lovely pics! Congrats on your beautiful baby boy and welcome to team blue x :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, 2016!! I'm so happy for you. 
Thanks for the John Lennon video too---love that song :)


----------



## Devi#1

YAY for another BOY!! congrats 2016!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Congrats 2016 on yr lovely boy! Welcome to team blue, I thought it would be a girl too but just shows you can't count on nubs, dreams etc etc xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Welcome to team blue 2016!!!

A little note on your John Lennon video..... DS Anthony shares the same birthday as him AND his son, October 9th! Cool huh? Charlie could have too but Dr said September for us.

BTW Ladies, do all our babies have names now?


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Squiggle doesn't have a name - we were all set on a girls name and it is now back to the drawing board for us! Any suggestions welcome - traditional or modern.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I must admit, although we had half agreed on Theo, I am loving the name Beau at the mo. Also on the shortlist are Ashton, George, and Reuben but don't think we will use them. I love the name Beau right now but I expect we will wait til our lil prince is born to name him officially but reckon it's between the 2 names.


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats on team blue!!!!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

no name for Pandu too.. will decide at birth


----------



## LittleAurora

here are some nursery in progress pics!
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=255624&id=772731039&l=8fefd45b4d

and the pram arrived! whoop! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abcd0014-4.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

Cloth Diaper covers came today!!!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301434.jpg
Thirsties Duo's! LOVE THEM!


----------



## hibiscus07

MommyMichele said:


> Cloth Diaper covers came today!!!
> 
> https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/S6301434.jpg
> Thirsties Duo's! LOVE THEM!

Aww how cute. I want to try some! I added some bumgenius ones to our registry. Worth a shot!


----------



## MommyMichele

I have 9 covers (waiting on another design) and 3 dozen prefolds to go in them.

I order from https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/thirsties_duo.htm BEST prices and I ordered on Thursday, received them today! Darn Sunday!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww so cute!! we fluffy bums!!! lol


----------



## 2016

Lovely nursery Aurora!

All you fluffy bum gals are tempting me towards cloth diapers...just don't think i could cope with the washing. Winter baby, no tumble drier, hmm.....

Tink...thanks for the name ideas! :thumbup:

Joli...you back yet?


----------



## LittleAurora

Even tho they are really cute, Im just not tempted at all! lol

This baby is poking me alot today and my goodness its sore!keeps sticking its foot out the side and bum in the air! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Aurora... where's your pregnancy ticker?


----------



## LittleAurora

oh... :( dont know where they have gone


----------



## MommyMichele

BTW has anyone noticed that we have a bit of a race going on between several of us?

I know Aurora will go first but between me, Tink, and Devi it's looks like we have a race! Going to be a busy week then!

LittleAurora ........3 Sept 2010 (45 days till 40 weeks)
Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (57 days till 40 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (60 days till 40 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (64 days to go)
iwanta8a8y ........7 Oct 2010 (79 days till 40 weeks)

I hope they all come on time and no one is late! 

There it is Aurora! Was just lagging!


----------



## LittleAurora

I can see me being late. This baby feels very comfy..so if I'm due 3rd they will let me go to the 17th. But I might try and hold of on being induced so I can still have a water birth, provided baby is still happy


----------



## Joli

Hello lovely ladies! I'm back from Canada - had a fantastic break and feeling very relaxed (although jetlagged with the 12 hour time difference!). I'm having fun reading all of your updates - but 2016 I have to give massive congratulations on your baby boy!!! Yeah!!! We had so much fun shopping for baby stuff - we went to Babies 'R Us when we were in the US visiting my Grandma, and bought literally everything except for a car seat and breast pump. The shipping to HK cost just as much as the products themselves, but to buy everything in HK costs double, so it worked out to be the same but with far more choice. Plus we were totally daunted when we walked into the store, we had no idea where to begin, and they were so amazingly helpful. Doing all the shopping made everything seem even more real - in support of year of the tiger, we got baby the cutest little Tigger outfit! I can't believe how many of you girls are already past the 30 week mark!! Time is flying by!

I thought I'd post a bump pic from holiday, this is when I'm about 23 weeks - but he's much bigger now! Attached are also some baby outfit pics. We had a scan today, and doc says baby is currently 2 pounds, and is a big and tall boy!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 12









baby clothes.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2016

Joli...somebody call the bump police on that amazingly smooth tanned bump! Amazing yummy mummy! :thumbup:
Those little outfits are so cute and I just realised you passed V-day while you were away. Congrats!


----------



## Joli

2016 - the superman outfit was from Mothercare in the UK - they had really adorable stuff there (DH's mother bought it for us whilst she was in the UK), you should check it out for your little boy - so much fun buying little outfits! :)


----------



## Devi#1

the race is on!! any bets ladies?!?!?! I hope I end up going after aurora.. cant wait for 18th..

aurora - lovely stroller.. we are not buying a stroller for the baby.. plan to baby wear.. lets see how long that carrys on for .. then will buy a stroller if we need to.

MM - cutie lil covers!! The thought of cloth diapering did cross my mind once.. but toooooo much work! My apt doesnt have a in-unit washer drier, its there in the basement.. and plus I will have to do the poop cleaning and all.. ( yuck yuck yuck ) & I dont think I can handle it .. DH wont even touch it with a stick.. not my cup of tea.

2016 - so now u know its a boy.. any plans to start shopping yet?? or have you already started?

Joli- YAY! welcome bk.. wow.. nice & tanned! looking so good! & such cute lil outfits.. wow nice to have all the shopping almost done.. now you can just sit back and relax in the 3rd tri.. Happy V day to you too.. I remember the first time I went into a babiesrus store ever was in & around 25 weeks.. DH & I were so confused & overwhelmed by all things baby!! OMG.. took us 10 mins to adjust to it all.. haha.. 
wow baby is nice and big now.. mine was 2lb 3oz at 26 weeks.. 

Yesterday we finally signed up with CBR for cordblood banking.. its so expensive but feel safer knowing the cordblood is banked just in case.. 
Does anyone know what happened with britt from the ttc thread? i miss her..


----------



## LittleAurora

I bought a sling as well!! I loved wearing baby last time!


----------



## 2016

Devi...funny you should say that. I just posted Squiggle's first outfits in my journal:

*0-3 months (winter)*

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEW8Inlyg5I/AAAAAAAAAkc/gADJoSeKxtg/s400/P1080893.JPG
5 pieces on the left on sale in Tescos for just £5! I know tiny bibs like that are all but useless but I thought it looked cute and was good value for all those bits. The lovely puffy hooded jacket on the right was full price in M&S for £8 but has a horsey on it so I couldn't resist :blush: It is also reversible.

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEW8SANNunI/AAAAAAAAAkg/KPm0klPzxLw/s400/P1080894.JPG
Cute little track suit top, on Tescos sale for just £1 :yipee:

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEW8r2mLxaI/AAAAAAAAAko/u1dMPBigMI4/s400/P1080897.JPG
Cuddly wuddly sleepsuit from Next sale for just £4.



*6-9 months (for next spring/summer)*

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEW87rMs-eI/AAAAAAAAAks/mibMytgZ5JI/s400/P1080900.JPG
Love a bit of safari animals and jeans are always useful. Next sale for £7 the set.

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TEW8c7u7zKI/AAAAAAAAAkk/GpwcD3FcpYQ/s400/P1080895.JPG
Difficult to see in the photo but the text says "Big Gorilla Hugs". DHs Dad is known as "Gorilla" or "Silverback" (long story) so I thought he would get a kick out of this one! :haha: £5 the set from Tesco.

Still a long way to go! :wacko:


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg... I have a whole laundry basket (a big one) filled with baby girl 0-3 month clothes!!!! I'm going to wash them all before I put them on baby... but I've actually been forbidden to buy anything else in 0-3 months... or clothes at all really :| apparently I have a problem! All of you guys' stuff is so cute though!!!!

I'm not even in the race lol :( I'm just end of October lady! BUT I'll put 20 imaginary pretend dollars on Devi going first!! YAY BABIES!

I'm just waiting for 3rd tri now... I'm like ANY DAY SHEESH


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Everyone has some really lovely baby buys...... Well done ladies! I particularly like the baby boy superman outfit Joli! ;) And what a fab figure you have..... Beautiful! I was pleased to hear you had a lovely holiday too. I reckon LittleAurora will be the first to give birth to her tiger.... Can't wait to see how things pan out for us all.

As for me, I have 8 weeks to go tomorrow bit today I've been in
agony and barely able to walk due to the pain in my pelvis. I had it before as my ligaments start to relax down to allow sufficient flexibility in my pelvic region to allow me to give birth. But I've never had it this bad and it's tired me out! I'm seeing my midwife on Thursday so if it's no better I think I'll have to ask her to refer me for physio. Boo hoo :(


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow loads of chat, I'll have to catch up.
Joli - gotta say you look amazing, wish I looked like that in a bikini, mind you I am quite chuffed I'm on no 3 and still don't have a single stretch mark. Thank god for cocoa butter!!

Loved yr bump pic aurora and especially the grey top you wore.

2016 - you've picked up some great bargains,
I need to start buying soon, haven't got on single thing yet. Been spending loads trying to sort the house out


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - awww those outfits are sooo darn cute!! they all match pretty well too.. I love the lil coat!! adorable!
I love buying lil baby clothes.. but I am not buying anymore I have around 15 pairs of clothes 0-3 all gender neutral.. enough & I think mum has bought some too.. so now clothes shopping for 3-6 & beyond will happen after the baby is born & we know if its a girl/boy .. I want pink/blue in the wardrobe now

Tink - you have that pelvic pain too?!?! I have it also .. started a week ago.. its bloody agony.. but I only have it when I stand up/ get out of bed in the morning / change position at night.. its there for a few seconds until I start walking around & then it goes away.. not too bad , but ouch it hurts! It hurts the most in the morning when I get out of bed I have to hold on to something and walk for the 1st min & then I get better.. eeeessh!


----------



## Joli

Devi and Tink - sorry to hear about your pelvis pain, I can totally empathise!! I had physio every other day for 2 weeks, then twice a week thereafter and did lots of swimming and that seemed to do the trick! It was wonderful doing swimming as well as it takes all the pressure off your back. I really hope you two don't suffer too long with this, I know how unbeliveably painful it can be! 

Devi - Britt is still lurking though not posting as much. She's just had her 3rd IUI and is around 4/5 dpo, so fingers crossed for her!!!

2016 - what adorable clothes!! and what incredible bargains! I wish we could get bargains like that here - everything is imported so it's crazy expensive! I especially love the puffy hooded jacket that you bought, that will be perfect for winter :)

ClaireNic - you should post up some of the girly outfits you bought - as much as I love buying cute boy clothes, the girl clothes are incredibly sweet! Aren't you in 3rd tri yet? When does 3rd tri officially start?

Ladybird - that's awesome that you have no stretch marks, I'm so paranoid about getting them as I already have a lot on my bum and hips from growing so quickly, and my mother has a flat stomach, but she has sooooo many stretch marks - I have been using Bio Oil every morning and night, and am hoping that works. What brand cocoa butter do you use?

Aurora - beautiful bump pic! You must be so excited now!!


----------



## Devi#1

ladies I need some advise.. 

with the little ones .. when putting them to bed at night.. do you place a blanket on them or not? or to get one of those wearable sleep sacks ?


----------



## Joli

Devi - I'd love to know as well - my mom said in her day, there weren't any sleep sacks, and some of them look kinda restrictive...although I have seen some where the baby can put their arms through... no idea what's best!


----------



## Devi#1

or did the BTDT moms use swaddles?


----------



## 2016

I was thinking of swaddling at first cos Squiggle will go straight into a cot. It may look restrictive but it can make them feel more secure - how restricted were they in the womb?
If that doesn't go down well I fancy sleep sacks. But I think cellular blankets are fine too.


----------



## Joli

True true about being restrictive in the womb 2016! What is a cellular blanket?


----------



## LittleAurora

I love swaddling my newborn!! after they get a few weeks old Ill use blankets or a grow bag. But I feel swaddling is def the way to go!! plus it looks so cute! lol

also

Sorry for a selfish non baby related thread...but will you please vote for my dog? Thanks :)

https://mygsdog.com/wp-content/plug...g.php?img_id=103&post_id=998&order=most_voted


----------



## 2016

Joli...cellular blankets are like those knitted/crocheted ones that are full of lots of tiny holes to reduce suffocation risk.

Tink...sorry about the pain :hugs: no idea but might swimming/being in water help?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I used sleeping bags for my boys from about 2 to 4 weeks after birth and found them great as they can't wriggle out of them or get them stuck over their faces. I used cellular blankets in the first weeks. I like the idea of swaddling though but my babies were really contented so there was no need really. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016 and Tink, very helpful to know! I'll have to see if I can find cellular blankets here or maybe online - any favourite brands?


----------



## 2016

I thought all cellular blankets were pretty much alike :shrug: you can even buy them in tescos over here.


----------



## Joli

No tescos here :( I'll have to investigate!!

Thought you ladies might like this article: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1296361/Twins-prove-baby-survive-23-weeks.html


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... Being in water does help a bit as I went swimming yesterday. Sitting on my birthing ball helps too. I think it's just something I will have to live with for the next 8 weeks! Hey ho..... It is a bit easier today but I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow so I'll speak to her about it.

I must admit my favourite baby range is by Mamas & Papas despite them being expensive! I love the quality and colours etc.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow! Amazing article btw Joli! Hope the twins pull through without any disibilities. What a rollercoaster for the parents too.


----------



## Joli

I found the article really inspirational and it was also amazing to see what a 23/24 week old baby looks like!


----------



## Devi#1

thanks for all the info ladies ! I think I too with go with swaddling for the first few months.. & then sleep sacks..

joli - wow cool article.. amazing they survived.. so happy for the parents.. 

aurora - your doggie is so cute! gave him 5 stars!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Here are my new bump pics and some of the cute girly things I've bought! (by request) Sorry there are so many pics lol

Your going to have to excuse my nakedness!!! I didn't even feel like putting the pants on lol but I couldn't cover both AND take a picture :rofl:

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1758.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1760.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage.jpg

and cute baby stuff
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1756.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1755.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1754.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1765.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1764.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1763.jpghttps://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1761.jpg


----------



## 2016

Loving the purchases ClaireNicole! Pink-a-licious! My particular favourites are the grey and pink stripe set and the red kitty one! Awwww!
Your bump has grown loads and is looking fab too :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Had a rough day yesterday. GD test, FAILED, labor ward tour, and ended up going back later that night with some contractions. Had 2 bags of fluid, a shot, a VERY painful exam and I'm home. No idea what was starting them. Joke is Charlie likes the little red headed nurse that gave us the tour and was still there when we returned. Told him knock it off and he can flirt more with Whitney in September!

They have me on a med called Procardia, and it makes me feel like crap. Over heated, jittery, can't focus all that well, can't walk the greatest but I think I should adjust to it eventually. I have to see my Dr is a week.

We're ok, just resting.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Woa Mommymichele! Sorry to hear things haven't been so good but am pleased t hear you are now home and resting. How scary for you. Hope you can adjust to the meds soon hun. Get a good book and put your feet up.

Clairenicole..... Lovely girly bump hun and some super cute lil outfits. I reckon I would have gone mad shopping for girly stuff this time round if I were expecting a pink bundle! I love all the cute little outfits for baby girls out there..... So much variety!


----------



## MommyMichele

Thanks Tink. PTL is nothing new to me but this meds is. It's not TOO bad I suppose.


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> I love swaddling my newborn!! after they get a few weeks old Ill use blankets or a grow bag. But I feel swaddling is def the way to go!! plus it looks so cute! lol
> 
> also
> 
> Sorry for a selfish non baby related thread...but will you please vote for my dog? Thanks :)
> 
> https://mygsdog.com/wp-content/plug...g.php?img_id=103&post_id=998&order=most_voted

I gave him 5 stars! It looks like he's currently #2. Yay!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele..... It'll all be worth it in a couple of months when cute lil Charlie is here and in your arms gazing lovingly at his mummy! Hang in there hun! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

We have just over 60 days till the c-section, I can do this. Might sleep a bit more.


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWwwwww MM! Feel better! Its not that long to go so you tell Charlie to STAY PUT! 

Wish I could help :hugs:


----------



## Joli

MM - how scary! I hope you are feeling ok now, and do get lots of rest over the next 60 days! 

ClaireNicole - SUCH cute clothes (my favourite is the jolly roger! haha) and SUCH a cute bump!! Your bump has gotten nice and round now. :)

Aurora - voted 5 stars! He's such a handsome dog!


----------



## Joli

oohh, I forgot to ask, have any of you ladies who have had babies in the past ever tried using post partum belly wraps afterwards to help your tummy get back to as normal of a shape as it can after birth? I've read about Belly Bandit.com and it seems pretty good... was thinking about ordering one for after birth...


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli I've heard from several others to just use those Ace bandages, a lot cheaper, and reusable.

I'm doing ok, meds give me a bit of a headache but I can handle that for the most part.

How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Devi#1

MM - oh no.. i hope charlie becomes a good lil boy & doesnt cause much trouble for u and himself and stays put for the next 2 months..

joli - My mum called me yesterday and told me to buy one of those belly wraps.. so yesterday I did some research & I too am planning to buy the belly bandit ones.. but still looking hope to find a cheaper one.

claire - what a cute bump you are growing! def rounder from the last week.. YAY! are strangers noticing you are pregnant yet? & really cute baby stuff.. I love the christmasssy things.. 

I think even I should post some baby things pics


----------



## LittleAurora

Joli I have never heardof wrapping your belly....thats prob why i hav e such a mummy tummy :( might look into it thanks. Altho after number 3 all hope is probably lost! lol


----------



## Devi#1

Yesterday I went for an ultrasound (growth scan) baby is doing just fine!! 
32 weeks.. already in head down position !! YAY!! and weight is 4lbs 9oz .. above average for the number of weeks! YAY!! 
& the doctor gave us a free view in 3d & some 3d pics as well! it was awesome!!! We totally didnt expect a 3d ultrasound.. got to see LO, he/she is soooo cute!!! I just sit and look at the picture all day long! 

I will try & post the pic in a little while..


----------



## MommyMichele

yay Devi!!!

We have exactly 60 days till c-section!!! Getting excited!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Devi! Can't wait to see the pics! I saw the midwife yesterday and she said baby is head down and 1/5 engaged which is good news! I'm measuring slightly small for my dates but still in normal range! My last baby was 9lb2.5oz and 5 days early so hoping this one is a bit smaller!! Lol My first was 7lb8oz and 12 days late! So who knows!!! My pelvis pain has been easier the past few days which is good.

Mommymichele..... I know what you mean about countdown time...... So exciting isn't it? ;)

I have the next 2 nights alone as DH has gone on lads only camping at a music festival and won't be back until Sunday. Got the kids tonight but my parents have got Brad an Finlay tomorrow night so I'll only have Jack..... It will be nice not to have to cook and care for everybody (DH included as he's such a kid and still needs constant mothering! Lol)

I've noticed baby is kicking me in the ribs now which is uncomfortable and I've started to waddle when I walk..... Sure sign of being heavy with child! Mind you, I can't complain too much as I'm sleeping so much better this time round and only wake once to go for a wee.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

BTW..... Am bidding on one of those belly bandit wraps on eBay..... Seriously need to lose my mummy muffin tummy after this lil angel! Lol Thanks for the tip Joli! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

tink - now i knw why i have the pelvic pain its becasue the baby is head down!! 56 days to go!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm in thrid Tri OFFICIALLY! YAY!


----------



## Joli

I'm hoping the belly wrap helps out! The website says to order it when you are 8 months to measure your waist size, so I'll wait until then to place my order!

So I've had an 'eventful' last 60 hours... I was at work doing fine, then got really bad cramps in my lower abdomen and felt nauseas...thought I must have eaten something funny, tried to go to the bathroom...15mins later, the pain got worse, so I told my boss I had to go home and lie down. Was in bed for 2 hours, and the pain got excrutiating, so we called my doc, and he asked me to come in. I had a scan, and they found a big fibroid, which doc said he suspects has started to degenerate, something called "red degeneration", which was what was causing the pain. He admitted me into hospital, as this can cause pre-term labour, and the next thing I know, I'm being injected with some painkiller cause I just couldn't stand it. DH stayed at the hospital with me throughout the night. I couldn't keep down any food or even water, so got put on an IV...finally got released today, though the fibroid is still in pain. Doc has told me to keep off work for a few days (though not sure how work will react with this, particularly since I only just came back from a 2.5 week holiday!). At least I can keep food and drink down now. Well, that's my latest update! baby is doing fine, and got to hear his heartbeat loads the last couple of days, so at least that's an upside! :)


----------



## 2016

Oh no Joli! :hugs: You poor poor thing! Who cares about work? - your little boy is the top priority so just do whatever is best for him! :smug:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no!! glad baby is ok tho. not good being in pain but dont stress about work as 2016 said your son is what matters most! feel better soon xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Poor you Joli! I'm sorry to hear about your painful fibroid. But am very pleased your baby boy is ok..... What a worry it must have been for you and your DH. Make sure you take the time you need off work to rest and recover.


----------



## LittleAurora

thought I would share these two as I am wearing the same top!....20 weeks and then today at 34! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abc34d0020.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely firm bump Littleaurora! What a comparison too! Hope you are well ;)


----------



## Devi#1

joli - oh no!! where is the fibriod located? Hope you feel better soon & the pain has gone.. you must take rest... forget about work!! your baby needs his mama to be fine! 

aurora - wow what a change! look good!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Ladies! Still feeling rough, but taking it easy at home, it's hard to find info online on how long recovery will take. Devi - the fibroid is just outside of my uterus I believe on the left hand side. According to sites online, the main risk is that the fibroid interferes with the growth of the expanding uterus causing premature birth - but maybe with this degeneration, the fibroid might shrink. The pain is pretty horrible though. :( 

Aurora - those are beautiful pics!! You can clearly see such an incredible difference - thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...wow what beautiful growth! I have decided that a pregnant body is a most beautiful thing! I even like my own body for the first time in my life! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

come on then share a pic girls!!! 

A womans body is incredibly beautiful during pregnancy! I feel so good in my skin!


----------



## MommyMichele

hhmm thought I posted one... chalk it up to preggo brain!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301330-1.jpg

ordered this to bring Charlie home in
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/homecoming.jpg

more cloth diapers, waiting on 3 covers yet.
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301435.jpg

Not much going on here. Getting kinda bored but I still have lots to do, just don't want to really do it! LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

beautifull!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you my dear, looking pretty good yourself! Not much longer for you now!


----------



## 2016

MM....love love love that going home outfit! What size should the "going home" outfit be? Tiny baby? Newborn? or 0-3 months?

Here are my latest bump pics:

Side and front comparison 7 weeks vs 18 weeks:
https://lh3.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TElXzCnhXMI/AAAAAAAAAlo/xIsPKj7Yyy4/s600/7%20wks%20side%20and%20front%20vs%2018.jpg


Say bye bye feet....:haha:
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TElXySP7HOI/AAAAAAAAAlk/uykTZ0ICOrA/s400/P1080914.JPG

Last time I was examined I was told my uterus was already up to my bellybutton so a couple of weeks ahead again. Happy that Squiggle is growing, just don't want to deliver a 10lbs baby! :wacko:


----------



## Devi#1

MM - lovely bump! so round and smooth!

2016 - I see a bump emerging!! YAY!! apparently the uterus reaches the bellybutton at 20 weeks.. so I think you must be just 2 weeks off then no biggi. 

I will take pics tomorrow and post some.. today we are going on the hospital tour.. will be fun (i hope) ; we havnt even seen this hospital from the outside & it is just 2 miles (3.2km) from home.. It is a HUGE hospital I hear.. lets see -- I wil post update later.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bumps ladies! ;) 

Hope your hospital tour goes well Devi..... Keep us posted! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

2016!! lovely!!!













I cant help myself...here is another...im in amazement at how the body changes!

34 weeks and 20 weeks 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Imasametopge1.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie's home coming outfit is newborn size.... I hope it fits! If it don't I'll just change him when I get home!

Looking good ladies!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Personally, I found I needed newborn or up to 1 month initially (upto about 10lbs) as the 0 to 3 month clothes (up to around 14 lbs) swamped by babies. Normally the up to 10 lbs clothes will last the first 2 to 4 weeks depending on the size of your newborn and how fast they put weight on. But I wouldn't have 0 3 month clothes for baby in my hospital bag! Lol ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

Sorry for the pic overload! lol


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/bumpsforbecca.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

You look fab hun!


----------



## Joli

Wow, what fantastic bump pics!!! 

Ladies, I need some advice, I don't know what's happening, and am scared... since being discharged from hospital, I have started to get cramps all over my abdomen, they are constant and my bump feels swollen to me. The pain is so bad I can hardly walk. Before when it was the fibroid, the cramping was only on one side of my lower abdomen, now the pain is everywhere. It also burns in my entire lower abdomen when I pee. I thought it might be a UTI which I might have gotten, since whilst at hospital, I went 18 hours without weeing, but I just don't understand why the pain is all over. I went to the doc this afternoon, and he did a scan. It shows baby is doing fine, and amnioric fluid looks normal - he said he has no idea what is causing the pain, and said it could be a UTI, but he's not sure. I have just taken some antibiotics htis lunchtime, but am just feeling worse. I'm grateful there's no bleeding and the pain is constant rather than in waves, but I've been trying to google and can't find anything that fits... :( Anyone have any ideas? Sorry this message is all about myself, I don't mean to be selfish, I'm just so worried and in pain...


----------



## MommyMichele

Go with your gut and tell them something is wrong hun! Don't let them push you out the door till they figure it out!


----------



## Joli

Thanks MM - I wish there was something more I could do - the doctor just looked at me and said "to be honest, I don't know what's wrong" - I just didn't know what to say. He said if it is a UTI, then the pain should be gone tomorrow as the antibiotics should work, but he just didn't know why I had pain all over my belly. I guess it's just a waiting game until tomorrow...


----------



## MommyMichele

Keep after them hun! Always go with your gut! If you are in pain, make them find it, don't let them fob you off!


----------



## 2016

I agree Joli...if you feel worse go back and bang on their door. It's not as if you run to them every time you have a twinge. Tell them to keep looking! I was going to say braxton hicks but it doesn't sound like that. Will have a google...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... Sorry to hear you have such pain. It does sound like a UTI..... If they haven't already done so, I would get them to test your urine sample for signs of infection. At least that would give a definite on whether it is a UTI. Just in case, drink loads of water to flush through your system and cranberry juice to help with the UTI. Sounds like more rest is in order. I really hope you feel better soon hun *hugs*


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Littleaurora...... Lovely lovely bump collage! ;) is that you btw in your avator pic?


----------



## LittleAurora

Joli don't leave until you satisfied. ((((HUGS))))

No tink...sadly not, that is not me. Nore is it my OH. He does have lovely long hair tho :) I think we might have to recreate the pic and ill replace it! :)

How have you all been doing?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good idea littleaurora...... Go for it! ;)


----------



## hibiscus07

OMG Joli--I'm so sorry to hear about all this! :(
Even if everything is A-OK, it's still so scary to have unexplained pain. I have only had one UTI in my life and it was excruciating, even made me vomit it hurt so much. So, it could easily be that. I hope the antibiotics work. In the meantime, drink TONS of water and just take it easy.


----------



## Devi#1

Oh my Joli !! dont know what it could be.. but 18 hours without weeing is really bad ! I am sure it is a UTI.. take care.. drink lots of water !

aurora! lovely pics .. 

hospital tour was very nice! enjoyed it! lots of info & the rooms were so awesome & huge & hi-tech! very cool!


----------



## 2016

Joli...Cranberry juice is good for UTI too! :thumbup: and don't go for too long without emptying your bladder (even if it hurts) :hugs:

Looks like I have a similar problem to what you had earlier in your pregnancy and I was wondering if you still suffered now....I remember you saying you had to use crutches and how difficult it was in Hong Kong etc. The doctors/physio said I have Sacroilliac dysfunction and Symphasis Pubis dysfunction. I can hardly walk, sit down etc. and need to wear a pelvic brace, have physio once a week AND STOP HORSE RIDING!!! :cry: They said I might not be able to deliver naturally if it gets much worse. I am hoping they are just exaggerating and it will all go away... :nope:
Any hope you can give me Joli?


----------



## Devi#1

pic of my lil baby at 32 weeks!! 4lbs 9oz
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4233_crop.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> pic of my lil baby at 32 weeks!! 4lbs 9oz

OMG a cute little baby!! How exciting to see the little one in 3D Devi!!

Just wanted to drop by and say hello to all the girls and that I try and keep up with your updates from time to time.
Hope you are all well and its so wonderful to see everyone so far along and doing great.
I have you in my prayers Joli that all is okay, I know it will be
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hey joli u need to get bk to ur dr, don't want to scare u but maybe u have a kidney infection, not peeing for 18 hrs I would say would def be kidney related its so odd and like ur kidneys are not producing the urine.

I'm only training as a childrens nurse so can only use mt experiences of when children don't pee

Hope u find out what wrong x


----------



## Britt11

Girls, Joli is in the hospital again as the pain got worse for her.
They will find out what is wrong for sure and I am certain her and baby will be fine.
Please put her and her baby boy in your prayers
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Oh no!! Joli.. I hope you are ok..


----------



## hibiscus07

Awww :(
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything is OK with her and baby.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... I hope they sort out the pain for you this time. Wishing you a speedy recovery hun...... Thinking of you x

Devi..... Your baby boy is adorable!!! Cant wait to see pics of everyone's lil newborns! :)

Britt...... Nice to hear from you hun..... It's been a long time. How are you? ;)


----------



## 2016

BIG :hugs: and prayers for Joli and her little boy. Hope they sort you out super quick. :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

I wonder if she doesn't have kidney stones or gall bladder issues, both are common during pregnancy.


----------



## LittleAurora

hope joli is ok x


----------



## GossipGirly

Thinking of u joli and baby boy xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Sorry to turn the thread to me but just wanted to update a little.

29 weeks now, so much to do, so little time is how I feel most day but I can't be bothered to get up and do anything! Most days I feel rushed but then I'm eh, I have time, I'm not worried. I do need to start working on the nursery soon, it is on my list for the week. Just need to get it cleaned out, primed, and taped off.

Here's what I'm ordering, just need the bedding, mobile and the border, I'm doing the rest on my own.
https://www.angelbabybedding.com/images/lai95004v-big_1_.jpg

Joli I do hope you feel better soon and baby stays in there baking safely!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely baby boy nursery set Mommymichele! :)

Hope we hear from Joli soon.....


----------



## Ladybird28

Oh no, I've just nipped on for a quick catch up whilst at work and just read about Joli. Fingers crossed everything is ok with you and your little boy and you get well soon. Xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
I havent heard from Joli today but its late in HK- she is probably getting some much needed rest. I believe she was going for an MRI in the morning her time so they most certainly will find out what it is. MM- kidney stones, that makes sense....I wonder if thats what it was.

Tinkerbell- thanks for asking, I'm doing good hanging in there- we have a couple of natural cycles to go and then IVF in Oct.
:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Devi..... Your baby boy is adorable!!! Cant wait to see pics of everyone's lil newborns! :)
> 
> 
> How can you tell its a boy???? :haha: Im still on TEAM YELLOW!! By the way, everyone thinks I am having a boy.. lol
> 
> mm - loverl bedding set! its so cute!Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lol Devi!!!!!! Sorry to imply your baby is a boy! Got a bit carried away with all the boys expected on this thread! Hehehe! I do think you are having a boy though...... Very exciting waiting to find out! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

i wonder how is joli doing? I seriously hope she is ok

50 days to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I agree, been thinking of her all day.


----------



## 2016

Yeah...thinking of you Joli :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

just looking for news on joli....hope all is ok


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls,
I havent heard from her either.....very worried....I am hoping that she just didnt charge her BB and is unable to use it at the hospital or she is just getting complete rest that she likely needs and is back at home.
Hopefully we will hear soon
:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope Joli is ok and on the mend...... Thinking of you hun x


----------



## LittleAurora

Tink...I recon its a race between us to see who gives birth 1st!! lol whats your EDD?


----------



## Devi#1

lol aurora then you are racing with me too.. i am just 2 days behind tink


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
How is everyone? I wish we would hear something from/about Joli!
Aurora, Tink, and Devi--you're all getting so close! Eek.
I got the ol acid reflux, which is making me INSANE. We start our childbirth classes next week; have the baby shower scheduled for August 15 (it feels early to me, but my mom will be visiting at that time, so it made sense); and have been preparing the nursery.

I'll try to post a new belly pic soon...

TTYS!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lol I'm due on 15 September!!! But I do reckon you are going to give birth first Littleaurora! Be exciting to see eh?! ;)


----------



## hibiscus07

How can I stretch any farther?!?
 



Attached Files:







belly 27w3d-b.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









belly 27w3d-c.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









belly 27w3d-d.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MommyMichele

No clue Hib, but some how we manage to!

Forget kicks! Charlie is on to full body stretches and rolls.

Yea, just got called a liar, kicked me hard! He really gets ticked off if I try to sleep on my left side like I'm supposed to!

Oh.... and now I have GD. yay. NOT!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - GD! oh no.. are u on insulin or it is diet controlled? Oh my lil Pandu is also a BIG kicker and puncher and roller.. gosh.. lil wiggle worm i call it

hib - lovely pics.. I gt no clue.. wait and see you are gna grow grow grow until your vajay-jay bursts open and pushes a baby out!! sounds fun doesnt it? lol..


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls,
Joli wanted me to update you guys and thank you all for your well wishes and for thinking of her and the baby. I am cutting and pasting what she wrote so I dont get anything wrong.
Looks like they are both fighters and are going to be okay :hugs:

*What a week it's been...in short, I had a ruptured ovarian cyst, which had turned my entire abdomen toxic, and they rushed me into surgery...then I started having contractions 5 mins apart and we thoguth we were going to have a premature baby. They gave us injections to mature the baby's lungs quickly in case he arrived. I was given medication to stop the contractions, which subsided in about 18 hours, and now I am recovering (with morphine!) In hospital. I have a caesarean 8" cut across my bikini line. Ryan has been so amazing throughout, his work gave him time off this entire week, we've been in 3 different hospitals in the last week and my mom arrived yesterday from Canada to help ease Ryan's burden. So that's the latest update! I will be in hospital a few more days, then off work for 3-4 weeks, so will let you know how things go.*


----------



## Devi#1

OH MY GOD JOLI! this is so bad.. I am praying for you and your LO.. & I dearly hope he stays inside till the end.. take care sweety.. & god bless


----------



## MommyMichele

Glad to hear an update with Joli and her baby is doing ok. Thankfully they got it figured out! Rest up mama!

As for the GD, so far just diet for me and using the monitor. I'm feeling better on the diet, not crashing out or anything but it's not easy. Testing my blood before I eat, then 2 hours later, having to read all food labels, counting carbs, ick, it's a mess but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.... I think.


----------



## 2016

Joli!!!! You poor thing! :hugs: Must have ben so scary for you and hubs. You rest up and keep that little guy cooking. :kiss:

afm...at hospital having bloods done today cos they think I have glandular fever! What a team of "problem mummies" we all are :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

oh thank goodness she and baby are fine and on the mend, i must have been so scary for her.. sending my love.

my problems ameamia and high blood pressure hahaha just thought i would join in! nothing compared to what joli has gone through x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... What a traumatic time you've had. I'm sorry you've been through so much pain and worry. Wishing you and baby a speedy recovery. *hugs*

Mommymichele...... GD sounds like a pain in the bum you could do without. Hope you are keeping well hun.

2016...... Glandular fever can be horrible..... Try to rest as much as you can.

Wishing you all speedy recoveries from your various ailments. What a team we are!


----------



## MommyMichele

GD sucks! but I think I can handle it, I only have 7 weeks and a few days till my c-section. Right now it's just figuring out what I can eat that's not going to make my sugar go nuts. So far so good!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - good luck with the GD, it really does sound like a pain to be checking everything before u eat

2016 - what the heck is glandular fever? & how did u get it?


----------



## 2016

Devi#1 said:


> MM - good luck with the GD, it really does sound like a pain to be checking everything before u eat
> 
> 2016 - what the heck is glandular fever? & how did u get it?

This will explain it better than I can...
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/glandularfever.htm

And, no, I have not been kissing anyone random! Must have been an airborne thing if I have it. :shrug: Feel pretty rough and missed work AGAIN! :(


----------



## MommyMichele

OH!!! It's MONO! LOL was wondering if that was what it was. It's actually quite common hun but it is contagious... kinda.

When you're pregnant your immune system can take a nose dive, so you're more likely to catch everything. 

WASH YOUR HANDS MORE LADIES!


----------



## Devi#1

oh thanks for the info.. glad it is nothing terribly bad.. get well soon!!

I have also heard the immune system gets very vonurable whilst pregnant.. In my first trimester my OB gave me a H1N1 vaccine & a FLU shot as well.. apparently the flu shot protects the baby from flu in the first 6 months too..


----------



## GossipGirly

actually thats a good point devi.. are they not offering pregnant woman the swine flu jab anymore? i havnt even had a flu jab either x


----------



## MommyMichele

I got both the day I saw the nurse at the OBGYN for my prenatal intake.


----------



## LittleAurora

35 weeker!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Littleaurora!!!!! Great bump and only 5 weeks to go
for you!!!! Eeeeeekkkk how exciting! ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

I know!!! EEEKKK is right! lol....I am getting a little impatient now. I know its best for her to stay in but I desperately want to met him/her


----------



## MommyMichele

LOL some of us are having babies NEXT MONTH!


----------



## LittleAurora

scary and exciting!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I feel the same! It gets to the stage where you want to not be pregnant anymore and for your baby to be safely here! I am so curious to see if you are going to have a boy or girl Littleaurora and Devi! ;)


----------



## 2016

Tinkerbell500 said:


> I feel the same! It gets to the stage where you want to not be pregnant anymore and for your baby to be safely here! I am so curious to see if you are going to have a boy or girl Littleaurora and Devi! ;)

I've already reached that point :blush:

Wonder how Joli is today? :flower:


----------



## LittleAurora

I'm curious to see if its a boy or a girl as well! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> I'm curious to see if its a boy or a girl as well! lol

You need a *GIRL*!!!

*Update on our September Crew!
LittleAurora ........3 Sept 2010 (33 days till 40 weeks)
Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (45 days till 40 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (48 days till 40 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (52 days to go)*
:happydance:​
Did you ladies notice that we have babies coming every month now, just in our little group?


----------



## ClaireNicole

You girls are so funny!!! 

I think we're all ready to have our LOs here!! I know that I'm going to think twice before I ever get pregnant again!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Your right I do need a girl! lol


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

I was finally discharged from the hospital today...what a frightening week it's been! I am finding it difficult to walk right now as my wound is healing - they had to make an 8" incision, but they did an amazing job with the stiches, I should hardly have a scar. I will be off work for the next month to recover. Baby has been so quiet this last 12 days, and I'm sure a lot of it is because I've been on morphine the whole time. I am so happy to be back home. The cyst had bled so badly it started to make my organs toxic, and whilst they cleaned up as much of the blood as possible, there was still some left behind which is making my kidneys sore. But the pain is nothing compared to what I've been though! The most frightening moment was when we were in A&E, and about to go into surgery, and the pediatrician said to us that if our baby was born premature that evening, they would probably have to resuccitate him since his lungs wouldn't be developed enough, and if they weren't able to being him back within 15-30mins, he would die. Half the time I couldn't understand all of the doctors cause they're all talking in Chinese whilst I was in pain, and Ryan can't speak any chinese at all. This morning I finished my medication to stop the contractions, so hopefully it should be smooth sailing from now on. I just wanted to thank you for all of your kind words and prayers which I have read... I feel so lucky to have had so much support...and I'm so glad to be back!!

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I was finally discharged from the hospital today...what a frightening week it's been! I am finding it difficult to walk right now as my wound is healing - they had to make an 8" incision, but they did an amazing job with the stiches, I should hardly have a scar. I will be off work for the next month to recover. Baby has been so quiet this last 12 days, and I'm sure a lot of it is because I've been on morphine the whole time. I am so happy to be back home. The cyst had bled so badly it started to make my organs toxic, and whilst they cleaned up as much of the blood as possible, there was still some left behind which is making my kidneys sore. But the pain is nothing compared to what I've been though! The most frightening moment was when we were in A&E, and about to go into surgery, and the pediatrician said to us that if our baby was born premature that evening, they would probably have to resuccitate him since his lungs wouldn't be developed enough, and if they weren't able to being him back within 15-30mins, he would die. Half the time I couldn't understand all of the doctors cause they're all talking in Chinese whilst I was in pain, and Ryan can't speak any chinese at all. This morning I finished my medication to stop the contractions, so hopefully it should be smooth sailing from now on. I just wanted to thank you for all of your kind words and prayers which I have read... I feel so lucky to have had so much support...and I'm so glad to be back!!
> 
> :hugs:

Joli--I'm SOOO glad that things seems to be OK now. But, I'm terribly sorry that you had to go through any of this. I've been very concerned, checking in frequently for updates.
Does morphine potentially have negative long-term effects on the baby, or does everyone expect that to be OK?
As difficult as this is, you will be that much more grateful once baby finally makes it into the world happy and healthy.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Welcome back Joli and am very pleased to hear that you are home and starting to recover...... Been thinking of you and your little baby xx


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. It must have been just terrifying, I can't imagine. I'm so happy that things are looking good now. I hope you heal quickly and have a very uneventful rest of your pregnancy. lots of hugs and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

So glad to see you back Joli. :hugs: we were all so worried about you - thank goodness you and bubs are ok. I have been told morphine shouldn't have long-term effects on bubs. Much less harmful than the stress of you being in pain anyway and it's excellent they managed to delay labour. Hope this is the last of your trauma and you have an easy easy time from now on.
Will the scar heal in time to have a vag birth or will you need a c-section? 
Take care.xx


----------



## hibiscus07

BTW, y'all, I'm officially 3rd trimester now! Some places say 27 weeks, some 28, so I was actually considering it 3rd tri last week, but now there's no question!

The ticker says 84 days left--eek!
This has been such a looong road with the MCs, I seriously never thought I'd make it this far. What a relief...phew


----------



## Devi#1

View attachment 104322
Hi girls!

Had a wonderful weekend! Had my baby shower on saturday .. it was SO much fun!! ;)

Joli - glad you are back ! hope u recover realllly soon & keep the baby cooking in there.. dont worry everything will be fine.. we are all hear for you. 

some pics from my shower
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0772.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0783.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LittleAurora

hey joli!! welcome back!! good to hear you and baby are on the mend!!


----------



## Devi#1

congrats hib on 3rd tri! time will FLY now


----------



## GossipGirly

hi joli welcome back, glad you and baby and doing well, take it easy x


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi#1 said:


> congrats hib on 3rd tri! time will FLY now

Thanks--I have a feeling you're right! In some ways I want it to take its time, so we can finish everything we need to do for preparation, but in others I want it to hurry up! Can't take much more of this reflux and semi-immobility.

How are you feeling these days? You look great in your shower pics!


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: happy 3rd tri!!! Congratulations! The final stretch, so exciting! Love the bump btw! Forgot to say earlier!

devi: You're just gorgeous!! and glowing! Glad you had a good shower! 

gg: Have to catch up on your journal but how did the interview go? if you've had it already, terrible memory!


----------



## GossipGirly

the one for the new store? its not till the 13th august :) how are you?


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> View attachment 104322
> Hi girls!
> 
> Had a wonderful weekend! Had my baby shower on saturday .. it was SO much fun!! ;)
> 
> Joli - glad you are back ! hope u recover realllly soon & keep the baby cooking in there.. dont worry everything will be fine.. we are all hear for you.
> 
> some pics from my shower

Devi, nice to put a face to the person we have been chatting with all these months. Gorgeous as I thought! :) You seriously look fantastic and are definitely glowing. Getting excited for you to have your baby.
:hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, looking good hun!

Joli, welcome back! You better be resting up!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi..... Lovely pics of you at your baby shower! Hope you had fun! ;)

Hibiscus...... Welcome to 3rd tri hun!

It was my first born's 3rd birthday today (Finlay) and he's had a whale of a time playing with all his new toys. We had his party yesterday and he's had the best couple of days. He's sooooo funny! Can't believe my baby is 3 years old now! My youngest turned 17 months today and he's STILL not walking!!!! Lol Such a lazy boy but ultra cute. He talks lots though so can't have it all I suppose! He will walk and hold one of my hands but is not brave enough to take the plunge and go it alone yet. Wonder if he will manage it before the baby comes?! Hhhmmmmm


----------



## GossipGirly

aw wow 2 birthdays one after the other, thats like my brother and sister.. crazy to think you must have conceived around the same time! 

my nephew didnt walk till 18 month either he was a very lazy boy! he is 3 now tho. glad finlay had a lovely day and pleased to see on fb that everyone is well again after the poorlyness x


----------



## Joli

Aw, it's so great to be chatting with you ladies again!

2016, I was told the morphine shouldn't have any long term effects on baby, it has just made him very sedated the last week. At the minute I'm just taking oral morphine before bed so that I can sleep, but I'm going to try tonight without it. You're absolutely right that the pain triggering labour is far more serious than taking the morphine itself.

Since they did not cut into the womb, I should still be able to have a vag delivery, though if I have a C-section, they would just cut into the wound that I already have. I think I would like to deliver naturally as long as there is minimal risk of having an emergency C-section, otherwise I would elect to have a C-section. The thought of any more emergency or stress in the delivery really upsets me, so I just want to make sure things go as smoothly as possible!

MM - after I give the C-section/natural delivery option some thought, I might ask you for some advice on C-sections if you don't mind! :flower:

Devi - those are such gorgeous pics!!! And your hubby looks so unbelieveably happy too! Did you get any fab gifts? was your party at home?

Britt - when do you get confirmation on whether you will be accepted for IVF in Oct?

Hibiscus - congrats on reaching the 3rd tri!!! woohoo!!!

Nicole - I haven't heard from you in ages, it's so wonderful to see you back on the thread!! How has your pregnancy been going?

GG - good luck with your interview on the 13th!!

Aurora - I can't believe how close you are now, you must be so excited!!

Tink - Happy birthday to Finlay :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, you can ask me anything you want. I will do my best to help you but hun, I have no clue on how they do things over in China. I can help you with you recovery. Claire's had one too I think, she has some knowledge as well.

I do have one bit of advice for you now though, actually all of you ladies need to hear this.
*
No matter what type of dream birth you have planned (I truly hope it goes how you want) PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE read up on c-sections. Being informed on a c-section is a good thing! Before my first c-section, I had no clue what was happening, I was scared, I cried, and nearly had a panic attack. No one told me what was going to happen and I had never had surgery before! So please take the time to read into it... just in case.*


----------



## Joli

Thanks MM. Having gone through this surgery, I feel like I will have a better on what to expect from a C-section, only in the sense that I have an 8" cut along the cesarian line, and I'm still finding it quite hard to walk! haha. I think a cesarian itself here wouldn't be as bit of a cut, but I expect the recovery must feel similar to how I'm feeling now. The only big difference I think is that I was knocked out with general anesthetic for this surgery, but I understand for C-section you're given a local anesthetic. One woman I know said that the doctor described the feeling of a C-section is like someone rummaging through your handbag. I'll definitely have to do a lot more reading and will give it a lot more thought...!


----------



## MommyMichele

With a c-section, it's not a local hun. It's a spinal or an epidural. Try putting some counter pressure (hand on your tummy) where your incision is and try and stand up straighter. Slouching kinda makes it worse.

LOL yes, it does feel like some one is rummaging around in there. You shouldn't feel any pain but more tugging, pulling, and pushing. I grunted a few times! It's a strange feeling!


----------



## Devi#1

joli - glad to know you are slowly recovering! ;) 

I did get some gifts off my registry (only 4) ; but everyone else gave me cash & gift cards!! yay!! so actually I can now go and buy everything off my registry & MORE!! how nice!

britt - thanks !! I am very excited too!!


----------



## 2016

Happy V Day Nicole! :yipee: :bunny:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.


----------



## Joli

ohhhh - Aurora, this sounds like it could be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Yay Aurora! I guess if we don't hear more from you today, we'll know you're off having a baby. :)


----------



## hibiscus07

I had my 28-week glucose test yesterday and my glucose came back at 81 (normal is 60-130). Phew! I was worried it would be at least borderline, for some reason.
And I'm a little less anemic than I was at 8 weeks. All good news!

We had our first childbirth prep class last night. Pretty informative so far. I think some of it is clicking with DH, too! The nurse showed us pics of your torso cross-section, with the stomach and lungs pushed way up, and even though I've told DH that's why I have acid reflux and am short of breath 100 times, this is the first time he paid attention! When we went to bed last night, he said he didn't know that was going on and gave me a back rub hahaha. Where did he think the baby was going to fit?? Sheesh


----------



## 2016

^ :rofl: men are dorks but we love them!

Oooh aurora....can't wait for news!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Littleaurora..... Do you think the stringy blood was your muscous plug (show)? If so, labour could be imminent!!!!! How exciting! Keep us posted hun. Wishing you and baby luck x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey ladies. I've been reading alot lately but not posting as much because I haven't really known what to say!

Aurora.... AHHHH!!!!! I really hope this is it!

I just got a call from my nurse and they just did my glucose test and now they think I might have gestational diabetes.:saywhat: So does anyone know anything about it?!?! I have to go in and get retested because I was right on the line (149) but I'm a little stressed about it and my mommy is in Memphis and isn't answering her phone :(


----------



## Devi#1

aurora - so that must have been your bloody show.. right? I have have heard that the mucus plug can regenerate itself, but not the show.. hmm.. and you are also getting pains.. sounds good.. looks like baba is signalling that he/she is fully cooked & its time to come out.. Keep us posted! Ohhh.. this is sooo exciting..:happydance: you are almost 36 weeks.. so i think, everything is going to be just fine.. 

hib - lol!! men i tell u.. too funny.. Since my pandu is butt up somtimes it's butt is right under my chest and there is a round hard lump & it gets soo uncomfortable, DH sees this and says "I dont know how you breath!!" haha..

glad the tests are clear for u..

claire - GD.. oh no..i hope it doesnt show up in the next test..are u going in for the 4 hour test now?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yes... and they couldn't get me in untill Wendsday... so I feel like I Have forever to wait and every minute I wait to find out my baby is getting fatter :| (you can thank google for that)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Bump pics at 34 weeks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







073.JPG
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 7









082.JPG
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Devi#1

Ohh lots of baby things coming in the mail today, we are all done with shopping!! Oh no wait :
- I stil need to buy nursing tank tops & wipes refill HUGE case (i have one dispenser box with 70 wipes already)

then I AM DONE!! feels so good.. & I am so ready. 

wait wait.. I still need to wash everything that is fabric & pack the hospital bag & install the carseat & get it inspected.. & put up the bassinet in our room - plan to get this all done by the 21st august-- then I have to call in the professional cleaners end of August to super clean the condo .. THEN I AM DONE.. 

lol..


- looking great tink!


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, just let us know you're OK, don't go MIA on us! As for your test numbers, you're not that bad, you should pass the next one hun. Me on the other hand, mine was at almost 200, now that's a fail! Don't worry about it till the results come back and stay off google!

Aurora- GOOD LUCK MAMA!! I hope this isn't a big tease!

Tink- ya look good luv! Handsome boys ginger boys you have there!

Some of us are almost DONE!! I can't believe it! This has flown by so fast for me it's not funny! I think Charlie is excited too, he's busy kicking away.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

The one with gingery blonde hair is my stepson Brad who is 9 years old. The smaller one is Finlay my firstborn son who has just turned 3!

I'm all done with baby shopping now! But have yet to pack my bag and get the Moses down and aired.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol MM I knew you'd make me feel better about the stupid test! I've just been ishy lately... cramping.. which the docs don't know why but its not early labor (thank god)... so I've been watching a lot of tv lol I watched nip/tuck season 1-6 last week :D Been kinda on like... bed restish. So nothing new to report.... it would look like this

"today I woke up and laid on the couch untill we went to bed"

:rofl: unless you want play by plays of nip/tuck like my husband was getting via text message :D

So what happens now that you failed your test thingy? Do you know how bad it affects the baby? Thats what I'm most worried about!


----------



## MommyMichele

I have to check my sugars 4 times a day, watch what I eat, and try and exercise everyday. I walk a little each day and that's about it. The only thing that I know about how it effects baby it that he can be bigger and possibly have low sugars when he's born. Looking up all the what if's will only stress me out.

? for you. Did the crampiness start AFTER the GD test? I ended up in L&D a few hours after mine and we think that's what triggered it.


----------



## Joli

So we haven't heard back from Aurora... she must be havin' her baby!! Can't wait to hear back from her!!

Hibiscus - I'd be curious what you learn about gestational diabeties after your appointment next week - do you know if your baby is measuring big?

Tink - Lovely pics! Bump looks very pretty in that dress. :)

ClaireNicole - The cramping could be your muscles expanding to make space for the baby? or have you been able to number 2 regularly? If not, prune juice has been doing the trick for me!

As for me, I'm still on the road to recovery... I managed to take an hour walk yesterday, but it's pretty scary going out of the house, Hong Kong has so many people, so crowded and they are so rude (totally don't care about barging into you, even if you're pregnant), so it scares me quite a lot to go out at the minute. I'm getting so bored of daytime TV though! haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM- the cramping started way before the test... like a week and a half. We have no clue what it is. But hopefully its nothing!

We just got back from birthing classes... and I don't think OH was very impressed. He thought a lot of the "pain managment" techs were stupid lol. I think I'M THE ONE that has to give birth... and I seriously hope that I'm way too drugged up to try most of them!


----------



## Devi#1

auroraaaaaaaaaa?!!? where are youuuuuuuuuu?!? are u having a babyyyyy??
oh god! Im so excited!


----------



## MommyMichele

I am officially in panic mode!!! This house is not baby ready!!! Part of me says, you have time, relax, the other part is GOOD GOD WOMAN WHY ARE YOU SITTING ON YOUR ASS?!?!?!! lol YOU HAVE A BABY COMING!

lol I'm goofy today, I'm on cold meds and I have yet a 4th sinus infection this pregnancy!


----------



## GossipGirly

oooo exciting, cant wait to hear from her!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I can't wait to hear either!!!! AURORA WHERES THAT BABY?!?!?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hope everything is ok with Littleaurora and her baby...... Thinking of you hun and looking forward to hearing from you x


----------



## 2016

Yeah I have been thinking about her. Can't wait to hear the news! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

and see the pictures!!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay! Where is everyone?!?! And who knows whats going on with Aurora?!?! Because I'm dieing to know!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm here, not sure where everyone else is.

Charlie dropped!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301440-1.jpg


----------



## ClaireNicole

I saw that in the third tri thread!!! Hes getting to be big! I can't believe he'll be here in a month!!!!! AND I'm still totally jealous of your tummy! Its not natural to have as many babies as you do and still not have stretchies!!! You must be superwoman :D


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> I saw that in the third tri thread!!! Hes getting to be big! I can't believe he'll be here in a month!!!!! AND I'm still totally jealous of your tummy! Its not natural to have as many babies as you do and still not have stretchies!!! You must be superwoman :D

lol Claire you make me giggle! I am not super woman, just crazy. :haha:

6 weeks to go! err 44.5 days!:haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol well having 5 babies and a flat stretchmarkless tummy has to be a super power of some kind! :D

Its very exciting!!! But we don't want to rush him right? lol 44 days and no earlier!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Lol well having 5 babies and a flat stretchmarkless tummy has to be a super power of some kind! :D
> 
> Its very exciting!!! But we don't want to rush him right? lol 44 days and no earlier!

No earlier is right! I still have work to do around here! Trying to wait patiently :coffee:

We might be ready for the most part but he's not ready yet.


----------



## 2016

Wow major droppage MM!

Girls, I am trying to be patient but where is LittleAurora!!! :hissy: I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh were is she???


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello folks, I've been lurking but not posted much lately. Hope everything is ok with aurora, can't wait to hear.
So nice to see you back Joli, hope your recovery is going well. 
Things not too bad with me, I just cannot wait to have this baby. I'm suffering with agonising heartburn, I'm popping rennies like mad! Bubs seems to insist on keep kicking me really low down. It feels like he's doing riverdance on my pelvic floor. Sometimes it's been that hard and low down i've thought I'm gonna wet myself (sorry if tmi!).
Finally started buying clothes n stuff. Got a nice new travel cot off eBay for £37- bargain! Just trying to sort a pram now. It's between the babystyle oyster and M & P skate, just trying to decide which


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry to keep you waiting!!!! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1898-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1858-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1855-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40393_486151941039_772731039_6824293_4994598_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40294_486418096039_772731039_6831262_5992544_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/38579_486149441039_772731039_6824199_198822_n.jpg



My beautifull Amelia Rose is here weight 5lb 7oz!

Ok...Quick birth story!

Thursday I started having pains low down and a bloody show but I wasn't thinking this was labour. So I went out to physio and pottered around town getting bits and pieces. I went Asda to get some shopping and came home cause the pains were getting so bad. But I had convinced myself that it was too early for labour. The contractions were every 2 mins at 4oclock so we went to hospital! I was only 3 cms dilated. They scanned me and Amelia was only measuring 34+4 weeks. Was sent to labour ward where I got some nice gas and air!! I was then 4cm at 4.45! I laboured on, contractions still every 2 Min's. I sent my OH out to get food for us, and when I stood up my waters went! but it was not clear it was pure red!!! there was blood everywhere!! baby needed to come out asap!! I was 5 cms and the contractions were now one after the other with out a break. The gas and air was still all I had. I needed to push and out she came covered in blood! There was blood gushing everywhere and little Amelia was taken away to get cleaned and checked.

After they looked at me to see where the bleed was coming from they examined the cord and placenta. It turned out that the cord had started to detach from it and poor baby was swimming in blood! If she had not have come early she would have been dead.

But thankfully she is here and she is fine! 

1st stage 3hrs
2nd sage 8mins
3rds stage 5mins!!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Aaaah wow aurora she is beautiful!! So glad she arrived safely and you are both ok. The pics are fantastic. And you finally got your little girl....there's hope for me yet then! Love the name amelia too! Xx


----------



## Joli

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing Aurora - our first Aphrodite baby!!!!! It sounds like you had such a short labour, I'm so happy that things turned out well. So incredibly happy for you - and what a beautiful baby girl! :)

As for me, I had to go to the doc today as the pain in my wound has been getting worse the last few days... it looks like I have a bloodclot, and that is what is causing me all the pain. Apparently either it will eventually be absorbed through my body or I may need to be opened up again to have it removed... <sigh>


----------



## Joli

oh - on a good note, baby is now 2.75 pounds (gonna be a big one!) and all healthy :)


----------



## MommyMichele

She's beautiful hun! Bout time you had a girl and I'm so happy she got here ok! Congratulations to you and your family! 

Not much longer for some of us!


*
Update on our September Crew!
Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (37 days till 40 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (40 days till 40 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (44 days to go)*​


----------



## GossipGirly

aww she is absolutly perfect and what a lovely name :) well done and what a good weight for 34 weeker! x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oooohhhhh WOW WOW WOW!!!!!! Our first Aphrodite baby!!!! Very many congratulations Littleaurora! What an absolutely beautiful little girl you have! I'm so pleased for you...... She's perfect and you are just glowing with pride.... Such a yummy mummy! I'm sure your boys are over the moon with her too. I've been thinking about you and wondering! What a lovely quick labour you had too! Wonderful news!!!! Well done Mummy!!!!! :) xx

Joli..... Hope your painful blood clot gets absorbed by your body and you can continue to recover without the discomfort..... Thinking of you too :) xx

As for me, I must be a grumpy old witch to live with at the moment as I feel so aggressive, tired and fed up! Think it's because I'm getting to that stage in pregnancy where every little thing is such an effort! My two youngest have both had sickness bugs too which hasn't helped. They are better again now though.


----------



## MommyMichele

Hang in there Tink, you have about 2 weeks to go before you can pop! Not much longer hun!


----------



## ClaireNicole

AURORA!!!! Shes the most beautiful baby ever!!! And you look AMAZING! Which isn't even fair lol I'm sure i'll look like crap after I give birth! I'm so happy for you! :D Now its up to you to start the APhrodite parenting thread lol :dance:

Joli- Eeeeeeeeks! Whats going on with your body?!?! Tell it to calm down your trying to grow a baby in there!


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Aurora!! She is gorgeous, and LOVE the name!!
glad mom and baby are doing well

Joli, OMG, this is not fair all this stuff you are going through. I truly hope its absorbed by your body and no more surgery, you poor thing

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

:yipee: Oh LittleAurora she is BEAUTIFUL!!! And so tiny! Awwwwwww. She did have a good weight for being a bit early though, my friends little girl arrived 2 weeks late at only 6lbs.
I love the one of you holding her so proud and the one of her tiny hand clasping the ring. I could just melt! :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Aurora!!! Congrats! She is beautiful.. wow mummy you must be over the moon to have the yellow bun turn PINK! awesome!! hope she is in the best of health & is at home with you.. 

Welcome to this world baby girl Amelia!!

Tink - I am getting to that same stage too.. just so heavy and tired.. cant seem to do anything!

MM - yay, charlie has dropped. Fab bump!

Joli - you poor thing, I hope the clot goes away on its own & you dont need more treatment.. get well soon love!

As for me! Went to Portland, Oregon, this weekend with some friends and DH, beacuse they all wanted to do whitewater rafting.. so they all did it . rafted class 4&5 rapids & over the highest raftable waterfall in USA, jumped off cliffs into the river... and I was left out the entire time & even after they got back they kept talking about it .. I felt so bad that I couldnt do it.. i was miserable.. & they went racing bicycles down steep roads running around in fountains and waterfalls.. I couldn't do ANYTHING this weekend.. just sit. I feel so stupid for going & watching them all have fun..


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you every one! Amelia is home safe with me and doing very well!!!

Joli im sorry to hear your troubles im hoping that all will be ok!


----------



## Devi#1

Had a doc appt today.. eveything is GREAT also had a non-stress test.. it was fun, was hearing baby heartbeat for 15mins and baby is doing good.. next one is in a week & then after that internal checks start the week after that at 37 weeks.. 

i have pressure in the vaginal area.. doctor says its normal as baby is head down .. I dont have any braxton hicks thankfully.. this morning I lost a part of my mucus plug.. doc said its ok since I dont have any labor symptoms.. & baby has not dropped.. & I am so tired

time is flying.. I am all ready though.. all the purchases are done.. just have to wash all the clothes & bedding for baby & the bottles too..


----------



## ClaireNicole

New Bump Pics! OMG I'M HUGE AND DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT!!! Its crazy how much bigger I've gotten... I FEEL it... but I hadn't seen it untill I saw my reflection in my shiny car lol taking mail out!! So I had to take new pics

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again2.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292again.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/292.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage-1.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Nice bump piccies Clairenicole! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Look great Claire!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks! I feel like a friggin BALOON


----------



## Devi#1

claire u look so cute! not a ballooon! how u been?


----------



## Joli

Lovely bump Claire!! It's clearly a beautiful baby bump!! :) Keep those pics coming! I'll send an updated pic soon :)


----------



## 2016

ClaireNicole...there I go swooning with bump envy again! :blush:

Went to see a consultant yesterday about SPD/family history of cervical incompetance (which I know isn't hereditary anyway) and I felt like a fraud sitting in the waiting room. Many of the women coming out from their 12 week scans looked bigger than me! :grr:
I have spent my life trying to hide a fat belly, and now it won't stick out proudly when it's jolly well welcome :haha:
Long story short, my big scan has been moved from this Friday to next Tuesday. They will now be scanning to check my cervical length as well (which is done internally). Then they will scan me again 2 weeks after that and then 2 weeks after that! Woohoo extra scans for me!!! :happydance:
On a worrying note, they said that because my pelvic bones are already separating so badly it is highly unlikely I will get to full term. Their words were "if we can get you to 30 weeks, great...anything after is a bonus.". What? 30 weeks? That's like 9 weeks away - mid October ish! I don't feel like we would be ready for Christmas let alone October!!! :wacko:
There must be some mistake, surely?


----------



## Joli

2016 - I wonder if you got what I did, my pelvis was widening at 15 weeks, but they eased up and came back closer together again... hopefully that will be the case for you so that you don't have your baby early! If they're saying you might only get to 30 weeks, I would ask them about the steriod injections to develop the baby's lungs and brain (this is what I had in hospital when they thought ours might come out premature)...


----------



## GossipGirly

omg 2016 that means we might have our babies close together after all! thats so scary, hopefully you wont go that early and baby can cook for a little while longer xx


----------



## nicole3108

little aurora: congratulations on your beautiful little girl!!! I can't believe you've already had your baby! You look great and so happy! Hope you're doing well!

joli: I hope your clot goes away on its own, it's terrible that you've had so much pain. :hugs: How are you doing now?

clairenicole: Love your bump! You're looking great!

gg: Have to check your journal, haven't seen a bump pic in awhile. How are you settling in the new house?

2016: I hope you can get as close to full term as possible, october is so soon! Great that you get the extra scans though. Are you going to do a 4d one at some point?

Not much is new with me, lots of braxton hicks this time but they're not dilating my cervix so all is good. I had my follow up ultrasound last week and the heart is great! I have a growth scan at 32 weeks :) I've been unreasonably paranoid the last few weeks but feel calmer now that the baby is moving more.


----------



## GossipGirly

im getting there thanks nicole, iv lost my camera in the move and havnt come accorss it yet, hence no piccys of a while xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

eeeeeeeks 2016!!!! I reallly hope they can get you to 30 weeks! I read somewhere that at 30 weeks you have a 95% survival rate for babies. I was thinking wow... it went from like 20% (or less) when we first started ... to 95%! I hope they can slow your hips down! (that sounds silly doesn't it) Just tell your OH to press them together every minute hes at home :D Thanks for the bump envy!!! I remember being there too.... but now I'm like grrrrr I'm so fat lol. Oh and your going to LOVE the scans!!! My amniotic fluid is low... so I'm going to get a few more scans and I LOVE THEM!! I want my baby to be healthy most... but I'm loving the twice a month scans!

I have to go in for my 3 hour Gestational Diabetes test today :( Which means its 8 in the AM and my appt is at 940 and I can't eat anything untill the test is over... so no food untill 1ish :( and I'm hungry lol. My mom lectured me yesterday about my main food groups being pizza hut and McDonalds :blush: I told her I was going to die if they took away my 2 fav food groups :D Will update with results asap!


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - wow .. thats scary.. 30 weeks!! Keep that baby inthere and keep it cooking.. I pray baby stays in!! 
How did you know those ladies were at their 12 week scans? hehe.. for all you know they were further along than u .. hehehe.. 

joli - how are u holding up? what is the stats on that clot?

claire - good luck on the GD test

My daddy is coming to visit me tomorrow, all the way from SOuth Africa .. but guess what only for 3 days.. Yes THREE days & then he flys off to Shangai.. Oh well.. Atleast I get to see him .. YAY! I am so happy.. He says he was missing me too much.. how sweet..


----------



## Devi#1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dggt7PuoG00


----------



## GossipGirly

aww how cute love the cosby show, she is all grown up now tho! and still acts on the disney channel x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... Hope your pelvic issues improve and that babe stays in there as long as possible.

Devi..... Hope you have fun with your Dad! ;)


----------



## Joli

Devi - hope you have a good time with your dad - I'm sure he's gonna love seeing your bump :)

ClaireNicole - what was the outcome of your GD test? I was supposed to have mine this week, but doc has decided to delay it for 2 weeks so that I can recover first. 

It transpires that I actually have 2 blood clots, but only the 1 big one is causing me pain - doc says it might be slightly infected, but hopefully the antibiotics should help. Last night I took an oral morphine pain killer (which I've been trying my best not to take), but it was such a relief to sleep for 4 hours straight without waking up from pain. They'll see how things are by early next week, and hopefully the pain will improve by then, otherwise it's under the knife again :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

EEEks Joli!!

I don't know the results of the test yet... they will call me asap.. probably at some ungodly time of the morning tomorrow!


----------



## Joli

Good luck ClaireNicole - let us know how it goes!


----------



## MommyMichele

Can't sleep.... some one wants to party! Silly little boy!


----------



## GossipGirly

oh joli your having such a tuff time at the moment you must be fed up and so worried. what a time to have all this going on, was the cyst related to the pregnancy or what did it just happen at the wrong time? xxx


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - the biopsy of the cyst showed that it was a corpus luteum cyst which many pregnant women get to produce progesterone to support baby before the placenta is formed - for most women, after 12 weeks, it shrinks, but for me, it didn't and eventually burst and bled all over my abdomen - yuck!


----------



## GossipGirly

oh :( how rubbish, hopefully your body will work its magic and they will be absorbed, at least this didnt happen any earlier as baby will be well developed if worst comes to worst and some time in the NICU will be all he needs.. although just to be safe he better cook in there for as long as possible and mama can have some time to recover. xxxx


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Hey GG - the biopsy of the cyst showed that it was a corpus luteum cyst which many pregnant women get to produce progesterone to support baby before the placenta is formed - for most women, after 12 weeks, it shrinks, but for me, it didn't and eventually burst and bled all over my abdomen - yuck!

That's what I had with my first ectopic - very painful! But nowhere near as bad as yours by the sounds and I wasn't really preggo at the time. You poor thing.
Don't know if it makes you feel better, but I was born at 28 weeks and they hardly did anything except stick me in an incubator. I was home in 10 days and this was in the 80s so many many more advances have been made. My hospital says they have a 100% success rate with babes after 28 weeks. I also wasn't then even a poorly child and am a pretty healthy adult. :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

my daddy is gone ;( .. but my mum comes in 3 weeks!! YAY! ;)

how is everyone doing?? 32 days left for me!! so so close.. i remember when there was two hundred and something days left on that ticker..


----------



## LittleAurora

omg !! where has the time gone?


----------



## MommyMichele

*Update on our September Crew!
Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (30 days till 40 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (33 days till 40 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (37 days to go)​*

Not much longer for some of us!


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo im so stuck with names... i have no favourites! and no list anymore


----------



## Devi#1

I went to the docs today for a non-stress test & ultrasound..

Ultrasound went well.. baby is fine 

NST on the other hand revealed that I am having contractions every 4 mins ( I did not feel a thing!!! ) I was on the monitor for 1 hour.. doc decided to do a internal to check if I was dialating .. cervix is totally closed... she was a little concerned.. but sent me home to drink lots of fluids, eat well, & rest rest rest.. she said she is not going to stop labor if I am in labor but hopes the baby can stay in a few more DAYS! ... & wants me to watch the contractions.. & call her tonight regardless of any action/not.. 

Now how am I supposed to know I am contracting when I cannot feel them.!!?!??! 

gosh .. I am scared now.. Dh told me to make my hospital bag.. He is not tensed at all & is so relaxed since doc says its ok if we have this baby now & baby will be fine.. 

time to get cracking on the prep...


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> I went to the docs today for a non-stress test & ultrasound..
> 
> Ultrasound went well.. baby is fine
> 
> NST on the other hand revealed that I am having contractions every 4 mins ( I did not feel a thing!!! ) I was on the monitor for 1 hour.. doc decided to do a internal to check if I was dialating .. cervix is totally closed... she was a little concerned.. but sent me home to drink lots of fluids, eat well, & rest rest rest.. she said she is not going to stop labor if I am in labor but hopes the baby can stay in a few more DAYS! ... & wants me to watch the contractions.. & call her tonight regardless of any action/not..
> 
> Now how am I supposed to know I am contracting when I cannot feel them.!!?!??!
> 
> gosh .. I am scared now.. Dh told me to make my hospital bag.. He is not tensed at all & is so relaxed since doc says its ok if we have this baby now & baby will be fine..
> 
> time to get cracking on the prep...

OMG are we going to have a second baby in our Aphrodite club??:baby: I dont blame you for being nervous about the labour...hopefully Pandu stays in a bit longer but like the doc said, you are okay to have him/her now. :hugs:

GG- I cant remember the girls name I thought you had already decided on, but I remember I really liked it.
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Wow Devi - this is exciting!! Let us know how the contractions go! Hopefully it will be a good sign that labour will go smoothly without too much pain! I totally agree with Britt, Pandu will be absolutely fine if it comes out now - can't wait to hear if it's a boy or girl!! 

2016 - how's the sciatic pain?


----------



## 2016

Joli...i'm managing the pain and doing my physio like a good girl! Got my mid term scan today and they are also going to do an internal cervical scan to check if my cervix is thinning or dilating early. Feel very nervous about the whole thing - part of me thinks it's just a precaution and part of me is so afraid they will want to out a stitch in and put me on bed rest! 
How are you doing hunny? You are so so brave. :hugs:

Devi....oooh exciting times. Get that bag packed and I hope everything goes smoothly for you - keep us updated!

GG....There are loads of wonderful girly names - here's my list in case it inspires you:
* Elanore
* Violet
* Sigourney (beautiful name, not used enough imho)
* Clarissa
* Renee
* Felicity
* Vannan
* Astrid
* Edith Dorothea (pronounced dorotheeah instead of dorothy)...my grandmas name but it sounds like a film star!

I would also say, once you've picked a name, don't use it too much or you might get bored of it before she arrives. We have also decided not to tell anyone the name we've now picked because some bugger always says something silly and ruins it.

How's the rest of you girls? :hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016 - glad you're managing the pain - physio did wonders for me too :) I hope you don't end up having to have bed rest, it's soooo boring! I'm doing much better, though still in a lot of pain and still pretty swollen. It's good to feel improvement, but I'm longing to go outdoors, especially when it's so sunny outside!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi some of the early on contractions are a little harder to feel. Trust me once, you get a really good contraction, you'll know it! Wishing you the best of luck mama! Get some rest while you can!


----------



## ClaireNicole

AHHHH Devi!!! Yay! I hope that everything turns out best for pandu! Weather or not that means you give birth today or wait 4 more weeks! But it IS very exciting!!

I FAILED my stupid gestational diabetes test :( So now I have to go talk to a nutritionist on tuesday... I only failed a little :( It shouldn't count lol. I'm NOT going to do well without soda or without carbs! 
I'm also still showing low amnio fluid... so Doc is sending me for ANOTHER ultrasound tomorrow!!! YAY! I hope we get some good stinkin pics this time! She is so uncooperative!!! Little stinker! And we can never get a good HB on the doppler because she kicks it away lol. I <3 her so much already! I'm just hoping that shes still a she after tomorrow!!!! If not I'm going to have a WHOLE lot of baby clothes to get rid of lol

In other completely unrealated news.... My SIL (who hates me) Just had baby number 2... and she puts on facebook " Camerom(baby#1) is totally my favorite... I should have listened when my husband told me we shoudln't have any more kids." and I'm like :what: How could you say that about your own child?!?! And then to say that on facebook for the whole world to see.... just seems really unappropratie! And It makes me feel so much better about myself and MY marraige because we are really excited and really planned and want this baby!

How is everyone else feeling?? Joli- hows the blood clot? did it dissolve on its own? I didn't see if you updated about it!

MM- Hows the nesting? are you getting excited??


----------



## 2016

Thought I would copy/paste my scan update from my journal:

All that worry for nothing! (kind of) Had the scan and everything was perfect - Squiggle had two of the things he should have, none of the things he shouldn't! :thumbup:
He put on a great show and at one point, when the sonographer was trying to get a profile pic, he turned his head to face the probe....then pressed one little hand up against my oooom....then the other.....then seemed to press his little face against it like you would against a window pane! :rofl: It was beyond cute! :cloud9:
She really struggled to get a good profile pic for us which is why his face looks a bit elongated at the bottom because of the wierd angle.
He was measuring about a week ahead again, bearing in mind they have already put me a week ahead of what I know I should be based on ov date, so he is just a very big/fast growing boy. They don't change dates again though because the measurements can be inaccurate at this stage.
My cervix measured 3.2cm with no funnelling and the sonographer was happy with that so I left to wait for the consultant relieved and happy as larry! :yipee:

Then we went in to see the consultant and he managed to scare the bejesus outta me! :cry: He wasn't thrilled with 3.2cm and suggested we go for the stitch straightaway! My blood just ran cold. I am happy to have a stitch if it has to be done, but there are risks involved and it can do more harm than good if not needed! :nope:
After considering the facts a bit longer, he decided to stick with his original plan of checking me again in 2 weeks time to see if there was any change. If it shortens below 3cm then the stitch has to be done followed by bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy! If it's the same then we continue with fortnightly scans. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let it be the same!

So I have got to try not worry myself sick these next 2 weeks. After all, there could be NOTHING wrong with my cervix! 3.2cm might be the most I could ever physically have and could be fine. Just because my mum had problems, doesn't mean I will. My sister had 3 kids carried to full term with no problems.

Meanwhile, I just want to lay in bed and wrap myself in a bubble for the next 17 days until Squiggle is 'viable'. It's not long at all but it feels like forever away right now! :dohh:

On a happy note, Squiggle has resumed his nice kicking position and movement is picking up again - especially after his favourite....BEER! (alcohol free of course).

Here is my gorgeous son:
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TGrcSL1qMaI/AAAAAAAAAsI/NS72sghBOi4/s800/P1090031.JPG


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooooohhh Devi! How exciting! Please do keep us posted on the contractions front. It could just be your body practicing in readiness for labour...... Good luck hun whichever way things go. I'm thinking of you....

2016..... Your son is indeed beautiful and I hope your cervix will stay the same. Fingers x it's all just a storm in a tea cup. Take care of yourself though and I'm thinking of you too....

Clairenicole..... Sorry to hear you failed the GD test. What will they do after you see the nutritionalist? You are soooo right about your view on your baby..... Each baby is a gift and soooo precious in their own way. I get on better with my youngest because he is more chilled out but I love them the same...... Sometimes you click better with one than the other because of their personalities but that doesn't mean you love one less than the other.

Gossipgirly...... I thought you had chosen Darcie as a name for your lil princess? There are soooo many lovely names we are spoilt for choice! lol Im sure when she's here, you'll chose the perfect name for her! It's good no to be too set on a name I find, as sometimes a name just doesn't suit when he or she is born. I had that with my second so I am more relaxed this time. However, I do love the name Beau (my husband hates it though!) lol


----------



## Devi#1

claire - Oh no abt the GD.. you got to take care now.. no more Pizza hut for you! & good luck with the ultrasound .. hope the fluid level is ok & doesnt become another heachache for you to worry abt... 

OMG what a terrible thing for your SIL to say.. tsk tsk tsk.. poor baby, to have such a nasty mummy.. shame.. poor thing..

2016 - lovely pic! & good news abt the scan.. looks like body is behaving at the moment.. FX! it stays behaved.. good news abt the kiddo growing well & kicking you lots too.. hehehe.. fun times.. 

As for me.. have had 2 quite noticable contractions that I could feel today.. & i dont know how many I have had that I didnt feel.. so i dont know whats going on.. but no pain, no weird feelings.. just a little paranoid .. Oh well atleast my body is gearing up for labor.. 

remember last monday I had lost part of mucus plug, and all week long I have been having really loose stools (sorry tmi), apparently both are signs of body getting ready for labor.. Oh oh, & FINALLY my boobs starting leaking too (i was starting to think i cant b.feed as they wernt leaking yet) .. & now these contractions.. looking good i think.. 

10 days to full term!


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, you can have diet soda, some of them aren't too terrible. And you can still have carbs, you just have to watch how many and switch to whole grains. It's not really that hard.

The house is coming along slowly since I'm going it alone. DH is being an ass, blah blah blah I'm tired. Well he can cook his own damn home made hamburgers tonight cause I'm on strike.

He's really not all that bad, I'm just having a cranky day, but I wish I did have more help here.

*Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (8 days till 37 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (10 days till 37 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (36 days to go)​*


----------



## GossipGirly

tink iv gone off darcie as everybody started calling her by the name and I think iv just got bored of it, she may still look like a darcie tho...

gd luck devi :) looks like aphrodite baby no 2 is en route x


----------



## 2016

MM...sorry you don't have more help, I feel the same sometimes but I hate asking for help! Loving the updates of how far everyone has to go. Can't believe it's getting so close.

CN...darn for only just failing your test. Hopefully the diet will just make you feel really good and not be too restrictive. Sounds like MM has loads of tips. :thumbup:

Tink...you're so sweet, how you holding up? I applaud you heavily preggo woman when I feel so slow and fed up at just over halfway.

Devi...any updates? I am so excited to find out if Pandu is a he or she - my guess is.........hmmm......:boy:!

GG...did you read the name list? I thought after it's very different to a lovely modern name like Darcie. Know what you mean about people using the name too soon which is why Squiggle will remain Squiggle until he's born. In fact Squiggle could well be his nickname for life! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

yes thanks i just read bk sorry must have missed it, lovely names thanks :) I also like Tabitha but everyone screws up their face, I think i need to just stop telling people and not care what they think! x


----------



## Joli

Claire - sorry the GD test didn't come out so great - I guess the change in diet will be good for baby, though I have such a sweet tooth, so I totally sympathise with you!!

2016 - thanks for sharing such a great update! I think it's a good idea to take the cautious approach and wait before seeing whether a stitch is 100% necessary. I don't think I was ever checked for how thick my cervix was... is this standard? I'm loving the baby pic! :)

GG - I think Darcie is an awesome name. DH and I haven't been telling or discussing names with people here that we know, as everyone seems to know someone they don't like with the names we like, or criticize the name in some way, so we have been keeping our top names a secret. Try not to let anyone else's opinions get in the way, what's most important is what you and your DH think will suit your sweet little girl :flower:

MM - sorry you're feeling so exhausted...but not much longer now - hang in there!

Devi - I just started reading today about labour and birth...and it sounds like your baby really is ready to come at any time!! Awesome about the leaking boobs! I started to worry a bit about that - since being in hospital, I've now lost 8 pounds and whilst baby is ok, I'm worried that by BBs have shrunk tons, like a whole cup size! I don't know how this impacts the breast feeding later, but I guess I should still have another 8-11 weeks to pack on the pounds again!

Tink - I think Beau is an awesome name (I have a very good friend named Beau, who happens to be a good looking, successful lawyer, so lots of positive associations!).

I totally forgot to post my 28 week pics! We had a 4D scan, and baby's face is looking nice and plump now! pics attached :) The pain on my bloodclot had been improving loads on the weekend, but since yesterday, the burning pain has been coming back (which happens to coincide with my finishing of antibiotics), so I have to go back to doc tomorrow to have a check-up... I'm soooo tired of seeing doctors! My insurance company must think I'm a total basket case! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 0









28 weeks.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2016

Joli...no it's not a standard check - although I wonder why not as it takes 2 minutes to measure while doing an external scan!?! For 99% of women there would be no problem but at least then they would be able to help the other 1% that might go on to have a late-term loss due to cervical insufficiency!!! Anyway they checked mine because of having SPD, a previous surgery on my cervix, and my mum lost 3 babies around 22-26 weeks for this reason :hugs:
Your little boy is looking so adorable...little cherub! Awww :flower:


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the info 2016 - you're such a fountain of knowledge!! :flower: I really hope everything turns out well with your cervix, just take it easy at least until that 24 week mark!


----------



## Ladybird28

Well hello ladies, I'm off for my anti d jab tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it one little bit, I know it's not a big deal but I just hate needles. Great to see all the pics, 2016 and joli your scan pics are gorgeous. I'm debating whether to have a 4d just to see how much bubs has changed since 18 weeks.
Devi - can wait to hear if things are progressing or whether baby stays cooking for a bit longer.
Clairenicole- sorry to hear bout your gtt results Hun, hope the diet etc isn't too restrictive.
I've got mine next week and am praying that I'm gonna pass it. 
Mm - hope things are going well.
Joli - fingers crossed you are recovering ok and the clot disappears by itself Hun.
2016 - hope squiggle can stay cooking for a lot longer without you having to need a stitch. X


----------



## GossipGirly

oo let me know how it goes as I have mine on monday xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey girls!

Joli.... Your little boy looks soooo adorable! ;)

Gossipgirly..... Don't listen to what others say about name choices..... It's such an individual choice and you'll never please everyone! My parents don't like the name Beau (they haven't said so but I can tell) but I don't care because ultimately, it's OUR choice! You will find a name for your little one that you both love and that suits her perfectly..... Don't worry!

As for me..... I'm knackered, seriously so! I am so heavy with baby and am finding it so hard running round after my other 3 that I am exhausted in the evenings! I am soooooo ready for this baby now! lol

Wishing you all health and happiness xx


----------



## Ladybird28

I'll give you an update on the anti d after I get back GG. By the way gotta say, did think the name darcie was lovely but totally agree with tink. You go with the name you like, never mind what other folk say. Me and OH like the name Lewis but people keep saying "oh you can't have that he'll be called loo!!" I just think that if he looks like a lewis when he comes out then that's what he'll be.
I've every sympathy with you tink, you are so near you must be shattered. It's so difficult when you've other kids to look after isn't it. I'm finding it so hard this time. I'm only at 28 weeks and I'm feeling so tired and heavy it's unreal.x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello ladies! I've been SO BUSY! Which I'm sure isn't good but I've been resting when I felt I needed to!although today I can't because I have to clean the house and I'm not feeling up for much of naything at all :( BUT My grandparents are coming tomorrow... and they can't come here to this mess! (thankfully its just my livingroom!) I've been feeling so stinkin FAT. I don't even know if I could get off the floor if something happened and I sat down on it lol! I told my doctor that I was just ready to induce now and be done with it :D to which she laughed and told me no way lol. 

Tink- I love Beau! But my OH doesn't... he likes it if its spelled BO.. which to me isn't as nice :dohh: these are the things we argue about lol! 

2016- I really hope you don't need a stitch! But I'm sure bubs is going to be fine! You'll be looking back at all the worry and know it was worth it!

MM- Your going to make him cook his OWN food?!? (that was a joke :D) My OH cooks for me all the time.... or we go out to eat. I don't cook very often at all! I do however have this lemon dessert that I made him go to the store to buy ingredients for.... so I have to make it.. because I'm craving! I'm sorry your feeling cranky and like your not getting any help! Make the kids help!!! Isn't that why we have them? little indentured servants?

Joli- Lovely pictures hun!!! I know what you mean about the insurance company thinking you hvae issues lol. I feel like I'm at the drs once a week! And to think... over here most women only get 1 ultrasound... I've had 5! Let us know about hte blood clot!!

Devi- WHERES THAT BABY?!?!? lol I'm ready! go push!!! :haha: (isn't that how this works??) I can't believe you only have 10 days till your full term!! I wish they could science it better because you could go anytime between now and like 50 weeks... thats a heck of a gap! But it seems like your getting ready to pop soon!!! and I'm EXCITED!:happydance:

We have 100% decided on Payson Jean Kundinger!!! For our bubs name! which a lot of people have crinkled their nose at! Including my grandmother... and we don't care! We LOVE IT!


----------



## Devi#1

Love the names everyone has picked.. 

Baby is still cooking (good) - - hope he/she stays cooking for 8 more days.. nothing much happening my side.. DH is going for a small back surgery tomorrow he has a rather large lipoma which had to be removed.. he will be fit & fine in a week, so baby cannot come out for another week..


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm back from my hospital appt and I've gotta say, it really bloody hurt!! I had it in my arm and then had to wait for 10 mins after to check I was ok. Nearly jumped off the bed when she did it. Mind you, they also took 2 vials of blood before the anti d, which I wasn't expecting, and the nurse who did it has made a mess of my arm. Last few blood tests I've had midwife did it and it was relatively painless with no after effects. With this one I had awful pins n needles while she was doing it and afterwards its been sooo sore and my arm is bruised. Not looking forward to nxt weeks gtt!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new scan pics!!!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/129267213350749638.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/129267213349185908.jpg

Isn't SHE adorable!! And yay for her still being a she! 100% they are saying now!


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo claire i know i commented in your journal but i see the face now!!! haha x


----------



## 2016

Devi....hope DH recovers super quick and your little one hangs tight until then. :hugs:

Ladybird....don't say that! I have to have them too and I have heard they hurt :( Oh well all for a good cause and all that!

CN....And what a beautiful girly she is! :yipee:


----------



## Ladybird28

CN your little girl is super cute!
2016 - tbh the anti d only hurts when they do it, afterwards it's been fine. It's more the blood test that the nurse messed up that's bothering me more. Woken up with a humungous nasty bruise this morning and it's still slightly swollen :-(


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clairenicole...... Beautiful scan pics of your lil girl! ;)

I have to have the old anti D injections and although never pleasant, over and done with quickly enough and better to be safe than risk the Rhesus Effect! 

Hope you're all well. Devi..... Glad baby is still safely cooking, hopefully for another 2 weeks eh? Good luck to your DH.

How's our new mummy LittleAurora and her beautiful baby girl?!

Mommymichele..... Hope you are well hun!

I am getting serious nesting at the mo but frustratingly, my pelvis is agony! So I'm resisting the urge to clean like a mad thing! For me, that normally means baby is starting to want to make an appearance! So who knows.... Maybe some
time in the next 2 weeks!!!!!! I'm sooooo anxious and excited now!!!! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

ggrr I'm not awake yet.

Now on weekly Dr appointments! Had one yesterday, Charlie's head is down, which explains a lot! First of 6 kids to get that part right. Had some pink spotting but that could be from his head being down and all the pressure or it could be nothing. All my stats are normal, his heart rate was 143, I'm 145 pounds, only gained 15 but was 10 over where I should have been to start.

We're now unofficially on baby watch. If he comes early, he comes early. She's leery about my scarring and we understand that. He can stay in there till the big day. I'm supposed to rest more (pphhtt) eat more (blah) and take it easy.

30 days come Sunday!


----------



## Devi#1

claire - gorgeous lil girl!!! such a cute pic with the arms by her face.. 

ladybird - I HATE injections... thats terrible that they didnt do it properly, left you with bruises.. I remember once I was terribly sick (2 years ago) & had a variety of blood tests done.. the nurse was useless at taking blood, she ended up BURSTING a few of my viens in the procedure.. I had bruising on my arm for a week or so.. I looked like a druggi !! haha.. 

Tink - glad to know everything is going well.. are u ready? everything done & bought?

MM - why would charlie come early? your c-section is in your 38th week.. right??? I hope charlie makes it till then.. FX!!


----------



## MommyMichele

My kids have a habit of coming early, not very patient. They tend to take after me. We are kinda on baby watch since I've been spotting and today I'm been losing my plug and it's bloody. My c-section is at 37 weeks. Sorry for the confusion, I was very very tired when I typed my last post.

She says Charlie looks and sounds good though.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooohh Mommymichele sounds like Charlie wants to meet his mummy and daddy. Hope he can hang on in there for a bit..... make sure you look after yourself and rest! :)

Devi, I'm ready as far as I have everything I need, hospital bags packed as far as they can be, baby car seat sorted but still need to put Moses basket and stand together, assemble baby bouncer and my new yummy triple buggy I had shipped to the UK from New Zealand! But I'm getting there! My shower needs an overhaul with beaching and scrubing the grout and the nooks and cranies as well as clearing the plug hole! Yuk!!!! I give it a good overhaul about once every 6 months as well as weekly normal clean. Other than that, that's it! Will need to pack kids bags so they an stay with my parents for a few days but can't really pack those until the time comes.

I am sooooo ready to get the baby out but want to read all these books I have lined up on natural childbirth, active labour and midwifery! I am hoping to train to become a midwife in a few years and what better way to start than when you need the knowledge yourself! ;) I really recommend Ina May Gaskin's Guide to Childbirth if you read nothing else! However, not hugely beneficial if you are booked in for an elective ceasarian section as it is centred around natural childbirth, avoiding medical intervention unless deemed absolutely necessary.

I'm also excited about Sunday as DH and I are going to an active birth couples workshop for the day which is run by my yoga instructor/doula/active birth teacher!!!!!! I am hoping it will help me feel more prepared and less anxious about my impending labour and birth experience!


----------



## MommyMichele

No more spotting, no more plug loss. Could have been from the exam yesterday, which BTW I did ask for since I was spotting. ggrr. Anyway I'm ok for the most part, some discomfort down there but I think that's because he's so low, even the Dr was surprised. And of course Charlie is being a super wiggle worm today not making things any better. I have been trying to get some rest but like I said I'm not comfy down there, my back hurts, and Charlie is being silly, bugging his mama. That's ok, no nap means I should sleep very well tonight!

I do have my bag packed just in case, I have informed DH as to what's going on, he's sleeping now. I want Charlie to stay in there as long as possible but with my history who knows now.

My body seems to act up after every single Dr's appointment so I actually dread going to them.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - what is an anti-D jab? I would totally get a 4D scan if I were you, they're just amazing!! 

Tink - I can't believe how close you are now!! I've heard the last few weeks can be exhausting! 

ClaireNicole - Love your baby pics, so adorable!! Take it easy and don't overdo it...hope you're having fun with your grandparents!

Devi - how is baby doing? are you still having any contractions?

MM - I hope everything is ok and that baby keeps cooking for another month! 

2016 - how's the pelvic pain? 

I thought I'd send some bump updates! - pics attached :)
 



Attached Files:







First Trimester.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









Second Trimester.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









Third Trimester.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyMichele

Everything is ok, he's still baking! Still losing bits of plug everyday but it's more clear/yellow and not bloody. 29 days till the big day!

*Update on our September Crew!
Tinkerbell ......15 Sept 2010 (2 days till 37 weeks)
Devi#1 ......... ...18 Sept 2010 (5 days till 37 weeks)
MommyMichele...C/S 22 Sept 2010 (29 days to go)
​*


----------



## LittleAurora

hurry up Im dying to see these babies!!!! lol

Tink..I dotn have bump anymopre but ill still be your buddy!!! ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> hurry up Im dying to see these babies!!!! lol
> 
> Tink..I dotn have bump anymopre but ill still be your buddy!!! ;)

Tink and Devi can hurry up, Charlie isn't allowed out to play yet!


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!!!

How are you feeling now any way?


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> lol!!!
> 
> How are you feeling now any way?

Pretty good, tired for the most part but keeping busy. Last baby came at 32 weeks and we've passed that now, getting a little nervous, excited, stressed, anxious... NORMAL! lol

How's the baby?


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh yes all normal! lol

Amelia is doing really well!!! Feeding like a trooper and is now 6lb!


----------



## MommyMichele

LittleAurora said:


> ohh yes all normal! lol
> 
> Amelia is doing really well!!! Feeding like a trooper and is now 6lb!

Need more pics of her!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Devi#1

aurora - glad to know amelia is doing good.. more pics please when u have time

joli - U OFFICIALLY HAVE A BUMP! YAHOOOO!!! hehe.. hope u are fine

No more constant contractions for me.. that i can feel at least.. I feel one here and there (maybe 5 or so a day).. tomorrow i have another ultrasound & NST & doc appt where she is going to do a internal check, so will know exactly how i am doing then.. cant believe almost full term now.. YAY!! this weekend was a bit tough taking care of DH & me.. poor guy is in so much pain but refuses to take the heavy painkillers .. doc has given him morphine to take every 4 hours.. he says OMG morphine, I dont want to end up a druggi.. so he is bearing the pain himself.. tough guy got 20 or so stiches on his back on a incision at big as my hand.. eek!


----------



## Ladybird28

Nice bump joli!! 
Aurora - sounds like amelia is doing fantastic, can't wait to see pics when you get chance.
Devi - glad pandu is almost fully cooked, looking forward to coming on here one day soon and finding you or tink have gone into labour!
As for me, well all of a sudden this weekend I've been hit with sciatica and looks like my spd has flared up again. Not suffered up til now with this one but I had to go to physio wen carrying my last son as it got bad. I'm finding it a struggle to walk and seem to have got a lot bigger too (il post some more bump pics soon). I've got a midwife appt on thurs so il mention it then. Oh and it's my dreaded gtt first thing tomorrow morning. I'm really nervous bout it. It's my wedding anniversary today so me and DH are off to the cinema soon so should take my mind off things for a while x


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=263395&id=772731039&l=af8907f2ab

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262683&id=772731039&l=4768c4b6da

here you go! lol

joli so beautiful!! 
Ladybird sorry to hear about your pain. The birthing ball really helped me! It was about a fiver from argos!


----------



## GossipGirly

she is just perfect xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thanks!! :)

feel free to add me to facebook BUT please let me know who you are or ill not click yes!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awwww LittleAurora your beautiful baby girl is gorgeous! ;)

Ladybird..... Hope your discomfort eases soon!


----------



## Devi#1

aurora.. she is just gorgeous.. wonderful pics!! 

ladybird.. sorry abt the pain.. hope u get better soon..


----------



## Joli

Aurora - Amelia is just so perfect, and what a gorgeous little smile she has! I can't believe how tiny she is - at our 28 week scan, we were told that our boy was already over 3lbs! haha

I went back to the doc today as the pain in these blood clots are just not going away, so he cut open the right of the wound by 1 inch, and the left of the wound by 0.5 inches - without any anesthetic!! Ouch that hurt, but I have been in pain for 6 weeks, and I know there's more to come in 10 weeks time, so I just hope that this helps the clots come out!


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo ouch joli that sounds painful, you really are going through a lot girly x


----------



## Devi#1

joli --- ouch!! hope it really goes away!

as for me..had the NST, ultrasound & doc appt this morning.. I am contracting LOTS, 1cm dialated, 80% effaced, +1 station.. doc commented "OHHHH.. the head is right there"

she even mentioned it could be early labor & lets see if things change over the course of the day.. told me to go home take a bath & see if the contractions slow down, if not then time them & come in when they are 4mins apart 1 min long for 1 hour.. 4-1-1 -- she said lets HOPE the baby stays in 4 more days.. but if it comes now.. we are good to go, no probs.. baby is good size.. she said if I by some magic go to due date we gna have a HUGE baby.. 

So baby is coming today, this weekend , next week or ANYTIME NOW!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## GossipGirly

woohoo good luck devi xx


----------



## 2016

Yay Devi!!! You go girl! Keep us posted. :yipee:

Joli...omg you are like the marine of preggo mamas. Can't believe what you're going through hun :hugs: hang in there. Xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016 said:


> Yay Devi!!! You go girl! Keep us posted. :yipee:
> 
> Joli...omg you are like the marine of preggo mamas. Can't believe what you're going through hun :hugs: hang in there. Xx

I just got a G I Jane image! Don't shave your head Joli!!!


DEVI- YAY YAY YAY :dance: Can't wait hun!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Sorry to hear you've been through so much and are still in pain. Hope things improve ultra soon for you hun.

Devi.... How very exciting! Good luck for when labour kicks in and please keep us posted as much as you can!

I've been busy washing all the Moses basket liners and fitted sheets etc today and putting the baby bouncer together. Spent an hour yesterday morning scrubbing out our shower with bleach spray! It now sparkles!!! lol

Today I also wrote my birth plan so am feeling pretty much ready now. Last couple of jobs are assembling the triple buggy (planned for next week) and packing the kids overnight bags to stay at my parents house when the baby comes and to add the last few bits into my hospital bag. Still got loads of ready to catch up with but am always so tired so never concentrate for long enough to read big amounts. Can't believe how close I am now!!

The couples birth prep workshop was excellent last Sunday and I think it really helped Tony to know how best to support me as my birth partner. I'm seeing midwife on thurs which is when she will assess how engaged baby is in my pelvis and hopefully be able to refer me to the birth centre I want to attend rather than labour ward at my local hospital.


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh wow Devi, can't wait to hear more news, good luck!!

Joli - can't believe what you've had to go through lately hun, just hope things clear up nicely from now on. Baby sounds like a little whopper too!
I had my GTT this morning and managed to pass it, yay. The drink didn't taste too bad at all tbh. Although I do look like a pin cushion as she had 4 goes in my left arm to get the blood, got nothing, then had to go back in my bruised right one. Just relieved it's over now. Got my midwife appt on Thursday, need to remember to get her to sort my health in pregnancy grant out, still got stuff to
buy.
On a positive note I finish work on 10th sept so only 2 weeks to go, woo hoo!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Good luck Devi!!! Come on baby!

Appointment went very well today, no problems. Don't have to go back for 2 weeks! WOOHOO!


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...oooh green with envy over here! I am hating my work at the moment and just want to leave. I have 56 working days left but that is actually like 11 weeks away! :hissy:
Yay for passing your GTT!

MM...I know you don't like your appts so I bet you're glad you have a break for 2 weeks.


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> Ladybird...oooh green with envy over here! I am hating my work at the moment and just want to leave. I have 56 working days left but that is actually like 11 weeks away! :hissy:
> Yay for passing your GTT!
> 
> MM...I know you don't like your appts so I bet you're glad you have a break for 2 weeks.

She's an idiot. She blames every concern and complaint I have on GAS! :haha: Seriously, the woman did not know personally that I had a vagina till I had her do an internal since I was spotting last week.


----------



## Joli

Devi - this is SUCH exciting news!! Please do keep us posted as much as you can - sooo excited for you!! I'm sure everything is going to go so smoothly :)

ClaireNicole - you always make me laugh, it's such a joy to read your posts! I promise I won't shave my hair!! I would never have the guts to do that (although considered it when my mom lost her hair during chemo - but she would have been mad at me rather than grateful!) Have you had to make any changes since your GD test?

GG - How are you doing these days - any new bump pics?

Tink - you're soooo close now!! It's great that you have everything ready to go. Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow with your midwife!

2016 - how much maternity leave will you get off?

Ladybird - I didn't think the GD test drink was bad either! Don't have the results yet though. That's awesome that you get to finish work so soon! I won't finish until about 1 week before my due date, so could be challenging!

MM - Glad to hear that everything went well with your check-up!

I had to go back to the docs today (and will have to every day for the next week), so that they could clean the incisions, re-cut them open if they start to seal up to allow all the gunk to get out. Ick!


----------



## GossipGirly

would love to post new pics but iv lost my camera :( its just dissapeared off the face of the earth???


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls, one of the ladies Iv been getting to know since we moved and was due 2 days before me has had her little girl, she was put back to 25+5 on delivery and baby's eyes were still fused and her tiny ears not fully formed :( Baby Aaliyah Born 20.08.10 by Emergency section, as her cord had prolapsed, she was given less than 50% chance of pulling through, and Aaliyah only 30% but they are both doing good, and aaliyah is being helped to breathe in scubu she was a tiny 1lb 3oz. Her legs are as thin as fingers and she fits in the palm of a hand. 

Just wondered if you would all say a prayer for her she is a little fighter.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GossipGirly said:


> hi girls, one of the ladies Iv been getting to know since we moved and was due 2 days before me has had her little girl, she was put back to 25+5 on delivery and baby's eyes were still fused and her tiny ears not fully formed :( Baby Aaliyah Born 20.08.10 by Emergency section, as her cord had prolapsed, she was given less than 50% chance of pulling through, and Aaliyah only 30% but they are both doing good, and aaliyah is being helped to breathe in scubu she was a tiny 1lb 3oz. Her legs are as thin as fingers and she fits in the palm of a hand.
> 
> Just wondered if you would all say a prayer for her she is a little fighter.

Poor little mite. Hope she pulls through without any problems. Must be sooooo traumatic for her poor parents.


----------



## Joli

GG - I will absolutely say a prayer - that really made tears well up in my eyes - I was 25.5 weeks when I went into surgery, so I know how terrified she must have felt and I can only imagine how she feels now - it's fantastic that mom and baby are doing well right now, that's already wonderful, and I hope they both feel better each and every day! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Thanks ladies :) her little boy who is now a healthy 18 month old was also born early at 28 weeks so they have been through some traumatic times.


----------



## Devi#1

ohh GG - thats such sad news.. I will pray for her.. poor lil baby.. 

Yesterday I had contractions every 10 mins lasting for more than a minute long!! 
all day long.. DH was getting worried.. lol.. saying call the doc call the doc.. I dont know what u are waiting for!!! haha.. I told him doc told us to wait for 4-1-1 remember!!

I didnt call the doc .. contractions didnt get closer together.. I have had a few this morning.. will start timing them if they get closer / more frequent..


----------



## 2016

Wow devi that sounds intense....if it keeps going like that I would call them anyway because you don't want to knacker you and bubs out!


----------



## ClaireNicole

GG- Thats really sad hun... I'll send up a prayer and hopefully everything will turn out okay! AND I think its time to buy a new camera

Joli- I could never shave my head either... alothough when Britney Spears did it... I was tempted... just think of how easy getting ready in the morning would be! and I save SO MUCH MONEY on shampooh and conditioner and hair spray.... 

Devi- EEKS! Your taking your computer with you to the hospital right????? so that you can keep us updated?!?! 

Today was day 1 of me being diabetic... I guess officially lol. I met with the dietician yesterday... and I think she might be statan... she was red and had a tail and horns and a pitch fork lookin thing :D Now i have to prick my stupid finger (which is still so much better then giving myself a shot so thank god for that) like 4 times a day. I have no idea what I'm going to eat now :| I get really hungry.... she wants me to not go over 60 grams of carbs on every meal.... no fatty meats... no bacon... she only wants me drinking water.... And she doens't want me to have more then 3 cups of milk a day... AND she doesn't want me losing any weight... I have to check to make sure the weight loss protein isn't in my urine every morning.... I'm like WHAT?!?! :( I'm prepared for the next few months to stink food wise lol


----------



## 2016

GG...your poor friend! Will be thinking of her for sure. My aunt was born at 26 weeks in 1942 and they just wrapped her in cotton wool, put her in a shoe box and called the priest. Her name isn't Faith for nothing! She is a healthy (and bloomin' sucessful adult today) and that was back in the day before they have all the advances they do today! 
Hope they both get stronger every day. xx


----------



## Devi#1

I AM IN LABOR!!!! 

Today contrax started at 15mins then 10mins then went into fast gear to 5mins apart at noon.. after 2hours, I called the doc & they told me to come in for a check.. so I went & I am still 1cm dialated 80% effaced, but having SUPER strong contractions 5mins apart...

Doc sent me home for the next few hours to labor at home.. & already told the L&D triage nurses to look out for me in the night/evening.. & I am to go to L&D when the contax are 2-3 mins / I cannot handle the pain...

I sent DH back to work & now I want to vacum the house & shower, shave ect ect.. 

Come on baby!!


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> I AM IN LABOR!!!!
> 
> Today contrax started at 15mins then 10mins then went into fast gear to 5mins apart at noon.. after 2hours, I called the doc & they told me to come in for a check.. so I went & I am still 1cm dialated 80% effaced, but having SUPER strong contractions 5mins apart...
> 
> Doc sent me home for the next few hours to labor at home.. & already told the L&D triage nurses to look out for me in the night/evening.. & I am to go to L&D when the contax are 2-3 mins / I cannot handle the pain...
> 
> I sent DH back to work & now I want to vacum the house & shower, shave ect ect..
> 
> Come on baby!!

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: so exciting hon, cant wait to hear if you have a he or she :hugs: Good luck and hope the pain isnt too bad- sounds like you have been toughing it out already for awhile
xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

YAY DEVI!!!!!!!!!!! Thats freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Joli

ooohhHHHHH DEVI!!!! This is so exciting!!! How are you coping with the contractions, what kinda pain are you feeling? Sooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're all thinking of you and little Pandu!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

I hope things are going well for Devi! 

How are the rest of you ladies holding up?


----------



## 2016

WE HAVE LABOUR!!!!!!!! Woooooohoooo Devi!!!!! You go girl!!! Can't wait to find out Pandus secret! :wohoo:

I think it's bunny time. :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## MommyMichele

lol 2016, you love those bunnies don't you?


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo wow devi how exciting!! cant wait to hear your news xx


----------



## LittleAurora

OHH good luck Devi cant wait for details and pictures!!


----------



## 2016

I do have a complete bunny weakness! :blush: It's those little wiggly bums that get me!

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Silly girl! At least you're in good spirits today!

I'm tired, crampy, and cranky!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Devi!!!! Good luck hun! Hope labour goes smoothly for you and can't wait to hear your news and see the pics!!!!!!! ;) xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow hope everything goes well Devi, we'll be waiting for any news!

Gotta love those bunnies!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good news for me...... Saw midwife today and baby is in perfect position and fully engaged! My BMI was 32 so well under the 35 cut off so I have now been referred to Bracken Birth Centre so don't have to go to labour ward at hospital (although birth centre is on hospital grounds). Which also means I have the go ahead for a water birth as I had planned so I am one happy, relieved little bunny!!!! lol :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Good news for me...... Saw midwife today and baby is in perfect position and fully engaged! My BMI was 32 so well under the 35 cut off so I have now been referred to Bracken Birth Centre so don't have to go to labour ward at hospital (although birth centre is on hospital grounds). Which also means I have the go ahead for a water birth as I had planned so I am one happy, relieved little bunny!!!! lol :)

Yay!! AND your TERM!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Double yay!!!! ;)


----------



## 2016

Fantastic news Tink! I really want a waterbirth but we shall see what they let me do...

Wonder how Devi is doing! :flower:


----------



## LittleAurora

Any news on Devi??


----------



## MommyMichele

Haven't seen anything, I hope she's ok!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm sure shes just laboring and birthing! not caring that we're going nuts waiting for news lol


----------



## MommyMichele

lol Is this what you ladies are going to be like when I go to have Charlie?

I know, I'm just as bad!


----------



## ClaireNicole

yeah but at least you KNOW when your having Charlie! Its planned lol Your not just going to be like *BLOOP* off the radar :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> yeah but at least you KNOW when your having Charlie! Its planned lol Your not just going to be like *BLOOP* off the radar :rofl:

um let's hope not! I get a couple contractions now and then that make me wonder but I think he's doing it to torture me.


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol just wants to make sure you know hes there!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> lol just wants to make sure you know hes there!

His sneak attacks on my hoo ha :haha: and kicking the crap out of me are enough to let me know he's there! He's being a stinker lately, he better not break anything in there, cause super glue isn't going to fix anything he breaks!


----------



## Devi#1

Im still pregnant!!!! grrrrrr.......

Damn contractions.. every 4 mins.. painfull ones might I add.. but I am not dialated beyond 1cm.. still 80% effaced.. 

Went into OB Triage wednesday night because the contractions were closer & more painful.. they monitored me.. checked cervix.. made me walk for 1hour, checked again, said contrax are great strong & closer, cervix not dialated so go home.. got home at 1:30am

All night long I had painful contrax didnt sleep much

thursday - Had a follow up appt with my doc.. she checked cervix, not changed.. still had contrax every 4 mins.. told me to get a Morphine shot, if the contrax were false labor they would stop from this, I would be very very sleepy & shouldnt be able to feel any contrax, powerfull painkillers basically.... Sent me to OB-Triage.. they monitored me.. I was have super strong contrax.. they gave me the Shot.. I was soooo zoned out!! But I still felt every contrax & the pain was intense.. came home slept from 3:30pm - 7pm.. & after that woke up & whatever I tried to eat/drink I just vomited.. at 9pm DH called doc, & told her that I can still feel contrax & abt the vomiting, she said vomiting is sideeffect of morphine.. & contrax need to be soo strong that I am crying for them to do anything abt it..

Doc obviously wont speed labor up as I am only 37 weeks.. So she is so sorry to say that I got to suck it up & deal with the pain & contrax till my cervix dialates on its own.. 

I HATE THIS!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Hun! I'm so sorry! ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) I can't believe Morphine isn't helping!!!!!! I'll overnight you a Flexeril if you want :) I hope you pop that baby out SOON because I don't think anyone could deal with 3 weeks of contractions!


----------



## GossipGirly

oh sorry ur in so much pain hun i really thought lo would of been here by now as you were so quiet, as claire says hope lo is here soon as 3 weeks of contractions does not sound fun!!


----------



## 2016

Oh no Devi! That sounds exhausting! Prob a stupid question but have you tried sitting on a birthing ball and rotating your pelvis to ease the pains and help dialation? Not 100% sure if this works but it's worth a try! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ohhhh Devi you poor thing! Your body is having a good go at practicing by the sounds of it. I hope you either start to dilate or that the contractions stop and start again for real a bit closer to your due date. I agree with 2016..... Deep breathing combined with hip rotations are good as would be nice warm bath with some lavender essential oils. Thinking of you hun x ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

What a nightmare Devi, hope things either settle down for you or you start dilating and pandu makes an appearance soon. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Devi#1

I know I hope it goes into fast mode / just stop.. I really cannot take 3 more weeks of contrax with no action.. 

Oh my mummy is coming from southafrica this sunday.. she was supposed to come on the 9th of sept.. she pre-poned the trip.. YAY ;) 

enough abt my sad ass story... how is everyone else?


----------



## MommyMichele

Tired of living at Camp Cranky Crampy!!! The camp director (Charlie) is a big meanie and likes to punch me in the hooha and keep me awake at all hours. 

I feel like I am constantly cleaning! DH made a huge mess in the kitchen with the coffee pot this morning. Soaked all the cereal box bottoms! His way of cleaning it up was to put paper towels under the cereal boxes and leave it there. Wanna take a guess who has to clean it up?


----------



## Joli

Devi - how awful!! Did the doctors talk about watching whether the baby goes into distress? I remember before my surgery, I was in so much pain, and the painkillers they were giving me (pethadine and morphine) weren't easing the pain, and they kept watching to see if the baby went into distress, in which case they would need to do an emergency c-section. The good news is that you're full term now, so if baby needs to arrive quickly, everything should be ok! When you're on the morphine and baby starts to move less, don't worry (I had been worrying about it), baby is just feeling sluggish like you. As long as you're off the morphine 2-3 hours before delivery, baby will be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Devi try the ball! its awsome! I hope this baby comes soon, and not in the bathroom! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

New pictures!!! From a longggg time ago (about 3 minutes lol) YAY!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/32weeks.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/32weeks2.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/bumpcollage-2.jpg

I LOVE LOVE my bump collage!! I'm so glad that I found BNB if for NOTHING else that I never would have thought to have one untill I saw the other girls with theirs.... of course I love BNB really for the other moms and m2b here that are so awesome!


----------



## Joli

Beautiful big bump ClaireNicole! It's perfect!! :)

Devi - any news? :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Looking good Claire-Bear!

I am in a very bitchy mood. When you get called a bitch, you might as well be one right? DH and I (mostly me) bitchy all day long. Well, let's try and figure out WHY? The house isn't clean, the kitchen got trashed by some one, wasn't cleaned up, 4 baskets of laundry in the bed room to deal with, 3 loads of laundry in the living room to deal with, I have no help, I refused to cook dinner, the nursery isn't done, the garbage hasn't been taken out, the dog pooped in my room on a blanket, guess who had to deal with that mess after some one just stepped over it.

What's that? Oh, I'm sorry. You have a JOB. YOUR tired. Your feet and back hurt. Ok, YOU go to sleep, I'll clean the house, gestate, and spray bug killer everywhere because your too tired to give a damn! Sex? Oh, I thought you were too tired? I'm sorry but I don't have the time right now, maybe later after I clean the house, let me see if I can fit you in my schedule. 

Do you ladies blame me at all?


----------



## ClaireNicole

:rofl: I'm not laughing AT you MM... just seriously :rofl: Men can be so stupid sometimes!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> :rofl: I'm not laughing AT you MM... just seriously :rofl: Men can be so stupid sometimes!

Laugh away hun. Doesn't bother me.

I give up, I really do, and you know I've been dealing with this since before I got pregnant. I'll just do it all myself, don't even know why I bother to ask him at all since his idea of clean and mine are 2 very different things.

There are some days though I that I really really want to look at our marriage certificate again. Wonder if there is a return policy?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clairenicole..... Lovely bump pics and collage! Coming along nicely! ;)

mommymichele.... My DH is EXACTLY the same and he infuriates me beyond belief! The amount of times I have considered how much better off I feel I would be as a single mum is untrue! I blame his mother..... She brought him up to be a lazy bugger around the house (just like his father)!!!!! Stupid woman!!!!!! Lol I have tried to educate him but it's useless so I too end up doing it all myself whilst he sits on his butt and watches me! I know not all men are the same but sounds like our 2 are!!! Lol I've tried screaming and shouting and swearing many times but it does no good.... He really annoyed me last night so I made him sleep on the sofa downstairs!! lol We also haven't had sex since a month or 2 into the pregnancy..... Suits me as I am not finding him at all sexually appealling at the mo..... He takes no pride in his appearance anyone and hasn't had his hair cut for months so looks like a right scruffy mushroom head! Useless man!!! 

So...... I'm with you on the man front mommymichele!!!! lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Clairenicole..... Lovely bump pics and collage! Coming along nicely! ;)
> 
> mommymichele.... My DH is EXACTLY the same and he infuriates me beyond belief! The amount of times I have considered how much better off I feel I would be as a single mum is untrue! I blame his mother..... She brought him up to be a lazy bugger around the house (just like his father)!!!!! Stupid woman!!!!!! Lol I have tried to educate him but it's useless so I too end up doing it all myself whilst he sits on his butt and watches me! I know not all men are the same but sounds like our 2 are!!! Lol I've tried screaming and shouting and swearing many times but it does no good.... He really annoyed me last night so I made him sleep on the sofa downstairs!! lol We also haven't had sex since a month or 2 into the pregnancy..... Suits me as I am not finding him at all sexually appealling at the mo..... He takes no pride in his appearance anyone and hasn't had his hair cut for months so looks like a right scruffy mushroom head! Useless man!!!
> 
> So...... I'm with you on the man front mommymichele!!!! lol ;)

:haha: :happydance:

Don't know what their deal is and right now, excuse my French, but I really don't give a shit. I spend nearly 8 hours a day cooking, cleaning, painting, prepping, and even doing home maintenance because he can't be bothered. He wonders why I am so bitchy, so tired, and SO NOT IN THE MOOD for SEX! :shrug:

It's nearly 2 am here. Since 10 PM, I've killed the stupid cricket that's been keeping me awake, took me an hour to flush him out of his hiding spot, my shoe looks lovely! I've completely set up Charlie's area in my room, I've dealt with most of the laundry, had to rewash a few things since some one cannot follow directions. I've cleaned damn near the entire living room and dining room. I'm taking a break for a few minutes and then I have to collect all the garbage from several rooms, take that outside, replace all the liners, clean the entire kitchen, and more than likely have to take out the garbage AGAIN. Then it's my bathroom, all the sweeping, and all the mopping. Oh and the dusting, and wiping walls, and chasing cob webs THAT HE WAS SUPPOSED TO DO!

I wonder if asshole can be bothered to vacuum since I am physically incapable of doing it! I do not have time to work on the nursery at this point, I don't think I will ever have time to get back in there again till Charlie is a few months old.

Now if I go into labor (and happy 34 weeks to me! :happydance: ) it's not my fault and DH can kiss my ass, find a ride home from work since he's managed to make MY TRUCK useless (don't get me started on his car) and figure out a way to get me to the hospital. That's IF and WHEN I decide to call him and tell him.

I am very very fed up.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele.... Sounds like you are heavily into the nesting at the mo. I think maybe you would feel a bit better if you could have some decent sleep and a good well-deserved rest. You sound just as fed up as me!!!! Maybe we shoul sent their useless butts to bootcamp!!!!! lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Mommymichele.... Sounds like you are heavily into the nesting at the mo. I think maybe you would feel a bit better if you could have some decent sleep and a good well-deserved rest. You sound just as fed up as me!!!! Maybe we shoul sent their useless butts to bootcamp!!!!! lol ;)

Oh I might feel better if I could get decent sleep but that's impossible right now.

Done wiping walls, dusting, and chasing cobwebs. I'm not sure I'm nesting but I'm putting my angry energy to good use. I'm off to the kitchen for more cleaning.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Don't overdo it hun.... But I agree, sometimes you have to put your anger to good use! Think how lovely and clean your home will be ready for Charlie's arrival! :) who needs these men when you have all the appreciation you need from your kids?! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm pretty much done. I'm taking Benedryl and going to bed.

I wonder if he'll notice 4 bags of garbage in the entry way, and the vacuum cleaner in front of the kitchen door, the open dishwasher full of clean dishes, the cleaning supplies on the stove and the sink full of dirty dishes? Think that's a big enough hint?

Wonder if he'll notice how clean the living room and dining room are, how all Charlie's things are set up in the bedroom, that all the laundry is pretty much done, and that I cleaned up HIS mess when he spilled coffee all over the kitchen counters, soaking all the cereal boxes, which I've thrown away?

If he doesn't, well, I would leave but because of some one's neglect, my truck doesn't run right now. I've been threatening to bury him in the garden for years now, I know where the shovel is!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

lol Mommymichele you are sooooo funny! :) I think we may have a shovel in the shed somewhere........ Must investigate!!! ;)

My DH wouldn't notice cleaning/household chores no matter how obvious I made them! He likes to live in a mess but I am the opposite and am very house proud and like things just so!!!! Recipe for disaster me thinks!!! I've managed to kick his ass outside this morning to cut the grass..... I refuse to do outside jobs!!!! He complained but I shot him one of my "if you cross me..... You'll die!" looks and he got on with it!!!! lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> lol Mommymichele you are sooooo funny! :) I think we may have a shovel in the shed somewhere........ Must investigate!!! ;)
> 
> My DH wouldn't notice cleaning/household chores no matter how obvious I made them! He likes to live in a mess but I am the opposite and am very house proud and like things just so!!!! Recipe for disaster me thinks!!! I've managed to kick his ass outside this morning to cut the grass..... I refuse to do outside jobs!!!! He complained but I shot him one of my "if you cross me..... You'll die!" looks and he got on with it!!!! lol ;)

Laughter helps and I really like to write, I think I'm good at it.

In all honesty, I'd rather be doing yard work than house work, I love being outside but can't handle the heat right now. Oh, that's another thing. Come spring, not only will I be taking care of Charlie, the house, and the truck, I'm also back to taking care of the dogs and I'm buying a law mower and will doing yard work on top of everything else.

DH is not an an outdoor person but then again, he's not much of an indoor person either. Right now, he can stay at work 24/7 for all I care. I'm not even mad anymore, just disappointed.


----------



## 2016

MM & Tink....have you been living in my house? My OH is exactly the same! He is so lazy and won't take an interest in anything and then accuses ME of "doing nothing"! I am like _"...listen hunny, I am NEVER doing nothing....when I am not cleaning, sorting the nursery, going to work, looking after the animals - I AM GROWING A BABY...YOUR BABY even when I sleep!" _:smug:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MM & Tink....have you been living in my house? My OH is exactly the same! He is so lazy and won't take an interest in anything and then accuses ME of "doing nothing"! I am like _"...listen hunny, I am NEVER doing nothing....when I am not cleaning, sorting the nursery, going to work, looking after the animals - I AM GROWING A BABY...YOUR BABY even when I sleep!" _:smug:

I wanna know what the return policy is on DH's!!!! Seriously!


----------



## Devi#1

claire - love the bump!! so smooth & round!!

joli - they only gave me one injection on morphine ... it was a killer!! I felt so drugged up.. worst feeling i ever had in my life! never going near morphine again! baby is fine as they had me on NST's baby is happy inside, thats why they cannot make things faster for me .. 

MM - ohhhh.. shame u poor soul.. hope DH gets his act together soon.. & WOW u are seriously cleaning !! I got no energry but to do the regular weekly cleaning up.. but I live in a smal apartment so that weekly cleaning is more like someone elses spring major cleaning .. so I am good on that front..

My contractions have slowed down alot.. I guess it WAS false labor.. AHHHHHHGGGG!!! oh pandu why u troubling your mama!! 
Oh and thanks for the tip girls .. I bought that birthing ball.. i will get it tuesday.. Gna eat breakfast now.. Blackforest cake (that I made last night!! ) yum yum yum...


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, false labor sucks but it gives you a hint as to what's to come! At least you know how it kinda feels!

DH and I had a chat today, I was still mad at him. He doesn't remember calling me a bitch but if I say he did, he must have. He did get all the 'hints' I left him before crashing this morning. He took care of the garbage, the vacuuming, the dishes, and the stove. He hung the bathroom cabinets back up too. I kinda wish he had done a little more BUT all things considered, I'm happy he did that. He also didn't get to sleep in the bed either, slept in the recliner. I was actually very happy not listening to his snoring for once.

I made it to 34 weeks, no bed rest, one trip to L&D, and proved the Dr's WRONG! 22 more days to go!


----------



## Joli

Devi - how horrible to go through false labour! But I guess it's good for Pandu to stay snuggled a little longer! I think when I was given the morphine injection, they gave me anti-vomiting medication as well, so I didn't feel too bad - I was on morphine for over a week, but was very grateful for it!

So I have the most amazing boss of my boss - I went back into work today, and my guy boss was of course visibly thrilled...then I went to see our managing partner of the HK office, who is a lady, and she literally walked me back to my desk, made me call DH to pick me up and put me in a cab to go home. I told her I didn't want to be on sick leave any more, because with a baby on the way, we needed my income, and she told me to stay at home, work on drafting precedents, no rush, no deadline, then technically I'll be considered to be working from home, so they will pay me! When she was pregnant with her first set of twins, she had contractions early, had medication, then felt better and went back to work when she thought she was ok... then she had contractions again at 23 weeks, and lost one of her babies and the other twin was born premature, and is ok now but they nearly lost it. Then last year, she got pregnant again with twins, and lost them both at 5 months. So she said she'd never forgive herself if something happened to be because I went back to work. How amazing is that!? I am one lucky thing!


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Devi - how horrible to go through false labour! But I guess it's good for Pandu to stay snuggled a little longer! I think when I was given the morphine injection, they gave me anti-vomiting medication as well, so I didn't feel too bad - I was on morphine for over a week, but was very grateful for it!
> 
> So I have the most amazing boss of my boss - I went back into work today, and my guy boss was of course visibly thrilled...then I went to see our managing partner of the HK office, who is a lady, and she literally walked me back to my desk, made me call DH to pick me up and put me in a cab to go home. I told her I didn't want to be on sick leave any more, because with a baby on the way, we needed my income, and she told me to stay at home, work on drafting precedents, no rush, no deadline, then technically I'll be considered to be working from home, so they will pay me! When she was pregnant with her first set of twins, she had contractions early, had medication, then felt better and went back to work when she thought she was ok... then she had contractions again at 23 weeks, and lost one of her babies and the other twin was born premature, and is ok now but they nearly lost it. Then last year, she got pregnant again with twins, and lost them both at 5 months. So she said she'd never forgive herself if something happened to be because I went back to work. How amazing is that!? I am one lucky thing!

OMG I am so sorry the lady had to go through all that!! Kudos to her for being VERY understanding about pregnancy, lol ask her if I can have a job! I'm jealous! lol Most of the world would love a boss lady like her! You should send her a thank you gift!


----------



## ClaireNicole

MORE PICTURES! lol We're in the Dells now! and YAY! Our room is SO NICE!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=258451&id=636525515&saved#!/album.php?aid=258451&id=636525515

theres the album they are in! The internet here is pretty slow so I'm not going to upload them twice like I usually do! 

I took a bath!!!! Which was the first one since we moved in Feb!!! and the tub is so big :| I mean SOOOOOOOO BIG! I felt like a kid in a normal bathtub... I got my legs shaved and my whoha! Although I cut myself shaving that :( cause I can't freakin see over Payson lol shes so in the way :rofl: So I'm sure thats going to feel GREAT when we get into the chlorinated pool! I also tweezed all random hairs I couold find on my whole body lol (thanks again Pay for the hormones) And now I'm going to straighten my hair! and then put on make-up! even though Justin is just going to want to go swimming at the water park when he gets done! I want to be a sexy preggo pool goer! Because all his ARMY people are here and he doesn't deserve to have to introduce his wife to every single one of his bosses with her looking like a homeless person who doesn't own a hair brush! Even though he still would! and he'd never notice the difference lol

Joli- your boss sounds lovely! Must be the lack of a penis! Theres something about men that make them not understand how being pregnant is :|

Girls- can I send you guys my OH? I feel so bad for you!!! My OH goes to work and then comes home and never makes a mess and if i'm not feeling good he makes dinner and Sat. before we left he did the dishes :| I didn't even know he knew HOW to do the dishes. But our garbage never piles up and he does laundry because I can't carry it... and he says things like "lay down hun... you don't need to be up and around if your cramping" I couldn't love him more lol. So I'll take a week with all of your lousy OH's and you can have my OH for the stress relief! As long as no one expects me to have sex with anyone lmao! ... but on the real... I'm sure there must be SOMETHING ya'll love about your OH's! And burying them in the backyard is just going to leave the babies fatherless! 

Devi- Sorry about the false labor :( The real thing is coming soon!!!


----------



## Devi#1

joli - what a wonderful boss u have.

I am enjoying getting spoilt by my mum.. she came yesterday.. so sitting with my legs up now.. ;) what a good life ..


----------



## Joli

Hey Claire - I tried to click on your photos, but couldn't view the page - so I've sent a FB request :) Sounds like you had a great pampering session! I went yesterday to get a brazilian wax (and just told my waxing lady to keep away from the incisions) - but ouch ouch OUCH!! Wow, so sensitive down there during pregnancy! Feel sooo much better though. 

Devi - so glad your mom is with you! :) Enjoy all of the pampering whilst you can!!

We have our first pre-natal class this evening, we have it for 2 hours every Tues for the next 5 weeks - looking forward to DH learning more, as he hasn't done any reading at all about what to expect with labour, delivery etc.!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls here is 29+3 bump pic, seems small tonight tho must be the way she was lying, there are lots nursery pics in my journal if you want a peek at those, hope everyone is well been to norfolk to see my dad last weekend so need to catch up properly. Devi so sorry about the flase labour, little minx tricking you like that, hope its not too much longer xx

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/032.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/042.jpg


----------



## MommyMichele

Fab bumps ladies!! I need to have DH get another round of pics for the collection.


----------



## MommyMichele

Got a lot more cleaning done and replaced the caulking around my bathtub. Who says girls can't do caulking and grout work? Too easy!

Now I'm free to do what I want for the day, not really up for anymore cleaning but if I must, I must. I think I'm either going to crochet or go paint in the nursery some. Nursery is coming along fantastically! I'm so proud of myself, didn't think I would do something like this. I will post pics soon!

How are we holding up ladies? Tink's ready, Devi's ready, I have 21 more days till the c-section!


----------



## 2016

MM...I saw some pics of your nursery plans on another thread. Looks like such a cute idea - can't wait to see your finished result!

Devi...you poor thing! All that pain to peter away to nothing...:hugs: Pandu better get his act together soon and stop plaguing mummy! :hugs:

Love the bumps - will post mine soon.

Have my follow-up scan today to see if my cervix has shortened. If it has there is surgery on the cards and bedrest from now until the end. PLEASE GOD let it be the same as 2 weeks ago. At least I get to see Squiggle again, even if only briefly! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Got a few nursery pics for you, it's coming along great!!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Home%20Improve/S6301482.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Home%20Improve/S6301481.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Home%20Improve/S6301480.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Home%20Improve/S6301479.jpg

The white cut outs are things I need to get to yet. There will be more pics to come as it gets done! I'm doing all of this free hand!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely little bump Gossipgirly! :) I love bump pics!

Mommymichele...... Nursery pics look great.... Give yourself a pat on the back as it takes some skill to be able to do that! I must admit, I too am the DIY person in my house as my DH is again..... Bloody useless!!!! Lol ;)

I can feel my cervix is soft/ripe/effaced and about 1-2 cm dilated! It's also very low so think sometime over the next week things may kick off!!!! Yay!!!!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Lovely little bump Gossipgirly! :) I love bump pics!
> 
> Mommymichele...... Nursery pics look great.... Give yourself a pat on the back as it takes some skill to be able to do that! I must admit, I too am the DIY person in my house as my DH is again..... Bloody useless!!!! Lol ;)
> 
> I can feel my cervix is soft/ripe/effaced and about 1-2 cm dilated! It's also very low so think sometime over the next week things may kick off!!!! Yay!!!!! :)

Yay!!! :happydance: um, ok, curious, How do you know?

As for the DH's, you, me and the kiddos might as well just move in together, have no use for the DH's and we can bring the boys up properly! :haha:

Thanks hun!

One of those days again, having some slight bloody mucus, I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ooohhh Mommymichele..... Perhaps you overdid it a bit hun.... Take it easy for a bit and put your feet up with a good book!! I agree.... Us ladies should live together! How harmonious would it be to live with like minded people instead of DH's who couldn't be further away from ou wavelengths?! Lol ;)

Re my cervix.... I examined myself yesterday morning as I was feeling a bit 'twingy' down there! I examined myself about a week ago and my cervix was high, hard and closed still. So I am guessing this is a good sign! ;) sorry if tmi!!!! Lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Ooohhh Mommymichele..... Perhaps you overdid it a bit hun.... Take it easy for a bit and put your feet up with a good book!! I agree.... Us ladies should live together! How harmonious would it be to live with like minded people instead of DH's who couldn't be further away from ou wavelengths?! Lol ;)
> 
> Re my cervix.... I examined myself yesterday morning as I was feeling a bit 'twingy' down there! I examined myself about a week ago and my cervix was high, hard and closed still. So I am guessing this is a good sign! ;) sorry if tmi!!!! Lol

I know, I'm taking the hint that I need to stop working at home as much as I've been. 

As long as we don't have PMS issues, I'll come over there, Don't like Iowa all that much!

No worries about the TMI, I'm not allowed to check, not that I would anyway. I hope things are progressing for you! COME ON BABY, TIME'S UP!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli- You are a SUPERMODEL! I was like WHO IS THIS GEORGOUS GIRL TRYING TO ADD ME?!?!?! I added you! My MIL and I were just joking about brazillians!!! OUCH! I don't think I could go through with that without some kind of liquid courage lol. 

MM- Your nursery looks AMAZING! YAY! and def don't over do it anymore!!!

Tink- How exactly does one learn to do a self examination?!?! I don't know if I could do that :| or how you could tell! But it sounds to me like your body is getting ready! YAY!


----------



## 2016

Typed a post and then the thing just crashed on me! Grrrr! Decided to just copy/paste a not from my journal instead

Scan went very well! They had to do an internal one to measure my cervix properly this time but it was still measuring the same as last time so no stitch for me! :yipee:
One more scan in 2 weeks time and then I will be out of the "red zone" as far as preemies go. After that they will then just let me carry on and hope Squiggle hangs on as long as possible because the risk of doing the surgery outweighs the risk of premature birth.

The sonographer was lovely and let us watch him for a bit and measured him for growth again. He has grown perfectly in 2 weeks and has such lovely long legs (as you can see in the picture). Because we are so spoilt and have a few profile pics now, we decided to go for the leg shot because I am in LOVE with his long legs like his daddy has. Can also just about make out the boy bits. The dark area just inside his body is apparently his ickle bladder.

Speaking of bladders, he did look so cute because he was pretty much asleep with his legs outstretched, hands behind his head and using my bladder as a hammock. :hugs:

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TH0c75LWKiI/AAAAAAAAAv8/WiMpnHHi03U/s400/P1090076.JPG


----------



## Devi#1

2016 - good news about the scan! yay yay yay!!

tink - I dont know if we are supposed to check our own cervix at this point.. were you trying to touch the baby??? hehe.. last cervix check doc felt the baby.. i was freaked out by that.. 

MM - fab nursery pics, you are so talented woman!!

GG- love the bumpage!! so cute! I feel HUGE at the mo.. want to pop this baby out TODAY!

Joli - OUCH for the brazilian!! hehe.. I could never ever handle that pain.. shaving works for me..


----------



## LittleAurora

wow tink!! sounds good!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Scan pic very cute and what excellent news re scan and your cervix! Well done you! ;)

Devi..... I'm right with you on being ready to pop baby out!! lol I don't normally poke around with my cervix at all but I just wanted to ascertain what was going on and was very gentle! I didn't stick any fingers inside my cervix to feel baby's head or anything just to check to see if my body was gearing up for labour or not! 

I've just been for a full body massage and am feeling very spaced out so think I'll be off to bed soon.....

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

P.S. Joli...... You are one brave lady having a brazillian! lol I stick to shaving..... However, am having to guess quite a bit and use mirrors and reaching my legs all the way around to shave is also proving to be a mission!!! ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 - great news from your scan, you must be so relieved to not have to have a stitch and squiggle certainly has some long legs, possible future athlete!! 

cracking bump pics GG and Clairenicole, must get some posted myself, keep meaning to do it.

MM - your nursery is gorgeous, you've certainly got an artistic streak

Joli - gotta agree with the girls bout the ouch factor of the Brazilian, you are so brave, I think I'd run a mile if someone put wax near my nether regions at the mo!

Tink - sounds like it might not be long before things kick off, how exciting. 

Devi - it's nice that your mum is with you, enjoy the pampering!!

As for me, well I've got a 4d scan booked for 12.30 on Friday and I can't wait. I'm feeling huge and braxton hicks are becoming a proper pain in the arse (not literally!!). Apparently I'm all baby according to the midwife so that makes them worse. Get loads every day they are really uncomfortable


----------



## GossipGirly

aw im so jelous oh wont let me have a 4d scan :(


----------



## Joli

Loving the chat ladies :flower:

GG - what an awesome bump pic! I think you look like a perfect size for 29 weeks! I think my bump is a similar size!

ClaireNicole - you always make me laugh, it's great! :) I used to do a lot of modelling, but much less so since becoming a lawyer! Sitting at a desk for 15 hours a day isn't exactly flattering for the figure! :rofl: Although I'm really excited for this Sunday, DH and I are going to get some professional photos done with baby bump!

MM - I can't believe your C-section is so close now!! Can I ask when you had your C-sections, did you have any scar tissue? All above my wound it's very hard and lumpy/swollen, and I'm not sure if it's scar tissue and if so, how to get rid of it!? Awesome nursary pics by the way! We will design our nursary with a vintage travelling feel, with old fashioned airplanes and hot air balloons, and then animals like on an African safari.

2016 - what great news that your cervix doesn't need a stitch!! Just take it easy! Lovely lovely long legs in squiggle's pics, what an awesome shot!

Tink - that's amazing that you can tell how your dialation is going, are you feeling any contractions at all? Brazilians are super painful the first few times, but the key is finding a good beautician, who can do it quickly - my lady does everything in 15 mins! But I certainly wouldn't advise getting it done whilst pregnant - talk about pain! haha. I used to shave, but because I've got dark hair, it's not particularly effective with me, and grows back with stubble within a day! I am tryin to time the waxing so that I get it done just before the birth so that if I need stiches or anything, it's all nice and clean and tidy (feel very conscious in front of doc though!). 

Devi - how are you feeling? Any more practice contractions? I've heard of false labour, but to go on for days like yours with that kind of severity is unusual isn't it?

Ladybird - you're going to love your 4D scan, they are so awesome! It's good that you're getting braxton hicks, so your body will totally be ready for the real thing! I haven't had any yet (I don't think!?).


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, lol there are old airplanes and hot air balloons planned for the room! I'll show you when they are done. Not doing animals though.

As for scar tissue just under the scar, yea I had some, but the other parts I had to help break down. Massaging it will help. Now I know I have some internal scar tissue, I can feel it, it's adhesions but we won't know anything till the day of the section. Hopefully, nothing is really stuck to anything else, and I won't have to have too many repairs. I'm dreading that part of it!


----------



## Joli

MM - awesome, looking forward to seeing the nursery! Thanks for the advice on the scar tissue - I seem to have so much of it under the scar and all over the top and sides of it as well. Hopefully it will go away in time... I sometimes wonder how it will affect my labour - at the minute it still hurts to sneeze!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladies, I heard Bio Oil was excellent for scars and scar tissue. Have you tried it?


----------



## MommyMichele

Ladybird28 said:


> MM - your nursery is gorgeous, you've certainly got an artistic streak

Thank you!



Joli said:


> MM - awesome, looking forward to seeing the nursery! Thanks for the advice on the scar tissue - I seem to have so much of it under the scar and all over the top and sides of it as well. Hopefully it will go away in time... I sometimes wonder how it will affect my labour - at the minute it still hurts to sneeze!

Like I said, massage will help break it down but don't go making yourself hurt. Bio-oil _supposedly_ helps but I know tons of ladies that it did not work for. If you can find Mederma, https://www.mederma.com/products/gel I suggest that but not until after baby. Heat, massage, and time will help with scarring hun. Counter pressure, like pushing on it, when have to sneeze or anything else will help a little.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey ladies! I'm just loving my vacation! Its kind of weird to think this is probably the last vacation I'll go on before being a parent! Although running around after a baby has to be funner then sitting there watching your husband go on waterslides lol! He was really good though... even turned down some of his friends that wanted him to stay all day! I'm just LOVING the Dells!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Tink and MM - I've actually been using Bio Oil on my belly every morning and every night since my first tri in a vein attempt to not get stretch marks (I have lots on my hips from normal growing, but so far so good on the belly front!). I haven't thought of massaging using Bio Oil, but it makes total sense! :flower:


----------



## 2016

As far as I know Bio oil should only be used on scar tissue once it has completely healed. I remember buying it in South Africa to put on immediately after my ectopic keyhole surgery but then, to my dismay, was told I had to wait like 4 weeks before I could use it!
For stretchies I have been slathering on E45 cream pretty much head to toe every night after my bath/shower. It really helps itchy preggo skin and nips too! :thumbup:
I do use bio oil every couple of weeks on my bump when it feels "tight" but it smells too strong to use it all the time.
Also reckon baby oil on damp skin is one of the best moisturisers around. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Yup, baby oil is good too, and so is breaking open Vitamin E gel caps.


----------



## Devi#1

I am using vitamin e oil on belly, butt, hips & boobs too...& baby oil everywhere else.. working till now!!

any hoo.. I went to the doc today.. 
2cm dialated, 80% effaced, she had a finger on baby's head!! & did a little sweep.. & recommended SEX to speed things up.. 
NST showed me having contractions every 5 MINS!! STILL .. but not so painfull at all.. 

Now I have to find a way to convince DH to make "sexy time" with me .. hehe.. perhaps I should dance for him.. HAHHAHAHAH.. .oh man.. the thought of it just makes me laugh!! Imagin a hugely prego woman doing a sexy dance.. lol!!


----------



## Joli

ohhh - 2016, thanks for the info about Bio Oil on scars, I didn't know about the 4 week wait! 

Devi - yeah for getting to 2cm!! Sounds like it's all gonna happen real soon!! Are your 5min contractions really regular then? How long are they lasting for? DH and I tried to BD last night (like first time in 6 weeks), and it was so awkward... my belly was getting in the way, and he's injured his knee during rugby, so he kept getting pains and cramps in his legs, and embarassingly, we just both had to laugh and give up - what a disaster!! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm with you on the BDing Joli!!! He leans on me wrong or I lean on me wrong or we both lean on me wrong or I cramp up :| Its not even fun to think about anymore! 1 month and 6 weeks untill my sex life goes back to normal :(


----------



## GossipGirly

haha u wish claire!! there will be a baby in the way and im sure bd will be last thing on your mind..

yeh its pretty awkward for us at the mo i try to have it as little as possible haha xx


----------



## Devi#1

I am not expecting good sex for another 2 months post delivery too.. ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol! I HOPE its what I'm thinking about! We used to have such a good sex life! Now we're like a million year old couple that does it once a month :( The baby has to sleep and we don't take that long :rofl:


----------



## 2016

I haven't been allowed to since 18 weeks and won't be allowed until 37 weeks. Not even self service!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg! Its sad when theres no self servicing! :( But bubs it worth it isn't he Tink??! I just wish we didn't have to say... "its all going to be worth it" lol I want to say "Oh I LOVE being pregnant" (insert having cake and eating it too scenario!)


----------



## 2016

He is DEFINITELY worth every bit!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh babies are definitely worth it all! But I must admit, my sex life never ever recovered after my first baby! Not too sure why.... Maybe the way I felt about my post baby body or maybe because of the tiredness and the way I find it so hard to switch out of mummy mode! Or maybe it's because I don't find my DH anywhere near as sexy anymore! Lol ;)

Devi.... Come on pandu..... We are all waiting for your arrival! Good luck hun :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

ohhhhhhh :( my sex life totally changed after I had my first one! But My appitite came back about 2 months after! So I'm hoping that I've already been subjected to whatever it is that changes your body that way! Although I'm thinking its different when you keep your kids :| so I know its never going to be the same! BUT My OH is still sexy to me! (thank god) So thats a plus! It'll be interesting to see what happens after the bubs!

I'm with you on Pandu getting here soon Tink! And your about ready too right?!?!?!


----------



## MommyMichele

Trip to L&D today, I'm home, still pregnant, everyone is fine, will explain it all in the AM.


----------



## Devi#1

MM - hope u are ok.. L & D is never a fun place if you dont come home with a baby..

Even I want pandu out! 

Tink - even u must be eargerly waiting for your bubs to get out of u... hehe... good luck to u too!! what does your doc say? when is bubs expected out?


----------



## Joli

well, DH and I had an impromptu quicky this morning - finally! Yoga positions actually have proved useful :rofl:


----------



## Devi#1

congrats joli!! hehe..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yes, I am eager to have my baby now if only for the comfort and anxiety factor! lol

All midwife said was that baby was fully engage and to make sure my labour bag was packed! So I guess it's just a waiting game for me now!

Mommymichele..... Hope you and baby are ok hun..... x


----------



## 2016

Joli...woop for the nookie! Did you notice your bubs has moved up into the second last box today? :yipee:

Tink...is this like the ULTIMATE TWW? I can already see myself going mental in the last few days. Hope your new little boy arrives soon.

Devi...you too! Where is the little Pandu already! He is being cheeky and doesn't want to give up his gender secret! :haha: I keep saying *he* btw because that is my guess.

ps....anyone heard from nicole? You ok hun? Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I did notice my box move up, very exciting!! :happydance: This is an exciting week... Devi and Tink, you're both soooo close! You guys must be going mental with excitment!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

As for this being like the ULTIMATE TWW.... Definitely! I'm going MAD here!!! Lol I am SOOOOOOO ready to have this baby now and am going to start employing some old wives tales to see if I can encourage labour to start if it hasn't after this weekend! Monday onwards would be perfect! Lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

We're ok, stress and lack of sleep caused me to start contracting. Was a very bad experience at L&D, hateful rude nurse that I want to smack!

Here's a new pic of Charlie, we got to see he's pretty fat, and we watched him yawn!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301483.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Glad all is well Mommymichele..... What a relief! You defo need to rest more hun! ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm back from my 4d scan and it was amazing. Bubs is still most definately a boy and wasn't at all shy, even held his nose at one point. He looks like my youngest son too and has a dimple in his chin! Got 85 still pics on a cd and also a DVD plus two glossy prints so did really well. Will try and post a pic or two later x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cookie recipe to start labor?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/406001-cookie-recipe-start-labour.html

Devi and Tink you two eat a bunch and tell us if it works so I know when to start chowing them down! 

Joli- yay for the morning quickie! My poor OH would be jealous if he knew :D I told him all women who were as pregnant as me didn't want to BD :rofl:

MM- Glad all is well! What is it with you and crappy nurses and doctors?!?!

LB- Can't wait to see pictures of that dimple!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Cookie recipe to start labor?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/406001-cookie-recipe-start-labour.html
> 
> Devi and Tink you two eat a bunch and tell us if it works so I know when to start chowing them down!
> 
> Joli- yay for the morning quickie! My poor OH would be jealous if he knew :D I told him all women who were as pregnant as me didn't want to BD :rofl:
> 
> MM- Glad all is well! What is it with you and crappy nurses and doctors?!?!
> 
> LB- Can't wait to see pictures of that dimple!!!

It's not just here, it's every where. No one really gives a damn about providing care and service like they used to!


----------



## GossipGirly

claire, I dont have any desire to bd.. i only do it when i feel like i have to, its too bloody uncomftable x


----------



## Devi#1

MM - glad everything is ok.. 

tink / 2016 - defo the ultimate 2ww.. haha.. but now instead of boo'ing off the AF, now I am welcoming her with open arms.. 

ladybird - how cute!!! dimple and all u got to see.. thats amazing!!


----------



## GossipGirly

no not nicole, ladybird devi.. lol were is Nicole??? hope she is ok x


----------



## MommyMichele

I shouldn't have bothered to get out of bed today. Different day, different crisis.

Can I please start it over? This day SUCKS!!! DH and his POS car!


----------



## Ladybird28

well here he is ladies, hope i've managed to get the pics posted ok, Im useless with stuff like this!

On the second one he found his nose, was so funny, looks like he's sniffing a really bad smell!!

ClaireNicole - loving the cookie idea, have to bear that one in mind, sounds yummy!

I started drinking raspberry leaf tea at 36 weeks with my last son and he arrived safe and sound at 38 weeks weighing 7lb 2oz. It tastes really nice and certainly brought labour forward for me as I didnt want to go full term as my first son was 9lb 2oz and was a difficult birth so didnt fancy having a whopper again. The 2nd birth was so easy and I feel the RLT had a lot to do with it. Im gonna take it again when I get to 36 weeks this time.

MM - sorry to hear bout the L & D episode, take it easy
 



Attached Files:







baby pic_55.JPG
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 4









baby pic_82.JPG
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh Ladybird he's sooooo darn cute!!!!! Bet you fell even deeper in love with him after the scan :)

I'm on the raspberry leaf too but in tablet form!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

aww thanks tink, I must admit I do feel so much better after the scan and feel more in lurrve with him, just makes it that bit more real. 
Took my 11 year old with me as he's not at school til Tuesday and OH was working and 6 yr old was in school.When she showed us his potty shot my son blurted out "cor mum look at the size of his spuds!!! (testicles), dad will be proud! " The sonographer nearly peed herself laughing


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lol Ladybird!!! That's soooooo funny! ;) they can say some great stuff at great moments sometimes can't they?


----------



## 2016

MM....sorry you are having a hard time! And just when you need to rest/relax :hugs:

Ladybird...those piccies are just TOO PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! Omg what a cutie! The second one also kinda looks like he holding his nose to dive down in the water. I was um-ing and ah-ing about having a 4d scan done because of all the extra 2d scans we have had - 5w5d, 12w6d, 17w1d, 21w4d, 23w4d and will be 25w4d. Because of my anterior placenta, the 4d place says they like to do the scan at 26 weeks at the latest. That would mean the scan would be just 5 days after the last 2d one. Is that too much? I mean, I could never get sick of seeing him, but the 4d seemed better value when I expected only a scan at 20 weeks then nothing until the end. :shrug:

LittleAurora...keep meaning to ask you - do you remember posting a link on this thread ages back that had a mini video of what happens to our organs during pregnancy and birth? Come to think of it....maybe it was Devi.


----------



## Ladybird28

Hmm I suppose it could be a little soon after yr 2d but I must admit that I couldn't decide whether to have a 4d or not but then I thought sod it, I didn't have one with my last 2 so I'd do it with this one and I'm so glad I did.
my placenta is anterior too and it didn't affect the scan at all, they said it would be fine if before 32 weeks as after that they can be a bit too squished to get a good pic.
If you really want a 4d hun then go for it!


----------



## Devi#1

it was me who posted that video! I will try and find it and post it again.. 

MM - take rest..


----------



## Devi#1

here it is

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## MommyMichele

OK I better not have anymore shopping to do for a very very long time. I am DONE! If it's something we need, DH can go and get it!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I had some painful twinges in my cervix last night which woke me up and all day they've continued. But I've had no show or contractions so not sure if it's a false alarm or the very beginnings of something! Wish I knew but I will keep you all posted :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tink, tell that baby I said come out already!


----------



## 2016

Ooooh will keep my eye on you Tink! Let's hope its something starting! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, come on, your done too hun! Let's go babies! Charlie is coming in 16 days come morning and he wants his buddies out before he gets here!


----------



## Devi#1

I have been having contrax all day today.. same like before.. these range from 3-10 mins .. pain pain pain.. I am waiting until it is unbearable / I have blood show / water breaks .. or somthing exciting happens to go to L&D.. cuz I dont trust these contrax.. can be same story as last week with no cervical change & I dont want to waste time going to L&D and come bk home with no baby..


----------



## 2016

Wow Devi...I hope it's the real thing this time you really are having a rough ride. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi..... Hope Pandu isn't teasing you this time hun..... Good luck and keep us posted.

As for me..... Had pretty rough night sleep wise and still have same twinges but nothing else as yet! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh how exciting!!its like a baby race!!! come on who is going to deliver 1st!! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm betting on Tink, she's a BTDT mommy already, first ones can take awhile.

Sorry baby is teasing you so much Devi!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I hope I do go into labour soon Mommymichele..... I'm just soooo darn big and uncomfortable now! Baby's head is right on my cervix and my cervix is soft and ripe so have started on the homeopathic and aromatherpy remedies today in a bid to encourage baby to initiate labour!


----------



## MommyMichele

No one told me a head down baby would hurt you down there! OMG there are times he makes me yelp! First in 6 kids to do what he's supposed to and we don't want him to!


----------



## Devi#1

baby was teasing!! contrax stopped last night.. AGH! 

now i am excersising LOTS..


----------



## MommyMichele

You girls need to go and DTD! I heard it helps, I know uncomfy but tell your OH's I said, if you can put the baby in there, you can help get it out!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I saw some talk of stretchmarks. I foolishly thought I would get away with none since I didn't have any as of 2 weeks ago. A couple small ones showed up last week and now they're worsening--booooo!! So annoying. 

We finished our birthing classes. I'm feeling ready for baby to show up. I'm SO uncomfortable now, between the bladder pressure, reflux, and back pain.

I'm glad to see we haven't had any pre-term labors in here--woohoo! I wonder if Devi has popped yet.

TTYS!


----------



## Joli

Wow so much excitment happening!! It really is race now!! It's been a busy weekend here, DH and I got admitted as lawyers in Hong Kong, and were sworn in at court, then we got some photos done with baby bump - first pics should be out tomorrow, I think they will look awesome! And last night, we finally sold our little apartment to some people from China who have paid us for the whole apartment in cash! So pretty eventful. I've been a bit worried that I've not put on any weight since coming out of hospital - I had lost 10lbs, and have only put on 15lbs in total - MM were you able to catch up on your weight?


----------



## Joli

ok - photographer just sent some of the raw unedited images of our bump pics, thought I'd share some of them with you! x
 



Attached Files:







Bump photo1.JPG
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 5









Bump photo3.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4









Bump photo5.JPG
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 4









Bump photo14.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5









Bump photo15.JPG
File size: 50 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GossipGirly

oh joli those pic are beautiful.. you are certainly a yummy mummy! I just look like a huge whale and havnt got the perfect round bump you have xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Joli.... Absolutely stunning pics. You are very beautiful x


----------



## Ladybird28

I agree you looking stunning Joli, those are amazing photos. I just feel like a big fat moose!!


----------



## 2016

Joli...I said on FB and will say again - you look incredible! And considering all that you have been through you put me to shame! :blush:
My MIL offered to send me on a bump photoshoot but I am so un-photogenic I think it would be a waste of money. They could crop my head I suppose but the rest of me is no picture to look at either! :haha:


----------



## Joli

aww, you guys are sweet - 2016, I think you should totally get some bump pics done! I thought after everything we've been through and how hard it was for us to get pregnant, this might (but hopefully not!) be the only time I have a bump, so I wanted to commemorate it! I have seen pics done by this photographer of pregnant ladies of all shapes and sizes, and if there is one undeniable truth is that every baby bump on every pregnant lady is so beautiful! You all have gorgeous round bumps! and with a good photographer and good lighting, magic happens! :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Wow so much excitment happening!! It really is race now!! It's been a busy weekend here, DH and I got admitted as lawyers in Hong Kong, and were sworn in at court, then we got some photos done with baby bump - first pics should be out tomorrow, I think they will look awesome! And last night, we finally sold our little apartment to some people from China who have paid us for the whole apartment in cash! So pretty eventful. I've been a bit worried that I've not put on any weight since coming out of hospital - I had lost 10lbs, and have only put on 15lbs in total - MM were you able to catch up on your weight?

Wow! Massive congrats on the everything hun!

Nope, never caught up on my weight, still only up 15 pounds BUT my Dr says Charlie is measuring on time, we had a scan at maternity when I went to get checked on he's FAT!! That's where all my weight is going!


----------



## Devi#1

JOli - you are so pretty.. and lovely pics! Congrats on getting sworn in too!!

last night I was having really really painfull contrax for 1 hour ONLY! They were so painful I almost cried.. AAAAGGHHHH!!!! I dont know what is going on!! I have the next appt with the doc on Thursday.. I am going to ask for a sweep.. 

Happy Labor day - to the ladies in the US


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> JOli - you are so pretty.. and lovely pics! Congrats on getting sworn in too!!
> 
> last night I was having really really painfull contrax for 1 hour ONLY! They were so painful I almost cried.. AAAAGGHHHH!!!! I dont know what is going on!! I have the next appt with the doc on Thursday.. I am going to ask for a sweep..
> 
> *Happy Labor day* - to the ladies in the US

I don't like the name of this holiday right now, no I'm not in labor, wish you were, but it would be just my luck if I went into labor and my water broke! I'll pass on the labor bit, thank you very much! LOL

My belly-collage!
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301417-1.jpg
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/35side-1.jpg​


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely comparison of bump pics Mommymichele...... What a nice neat bump you have! Not a stretchy in sight! lol ;)


----------



## Joli

Devi - you poor thing, I wonder why your body is practicing like crazy for D-day? Hopefully the doc can give you some insight on Thurs, I wonder if they will induce your labour at all. I know how horrible it is to be in such agony. It might be worth asking the doc whether there is any risk of the baby going into distress due to your pain...?

MM - those are fantastic bump pics! Such a lovely shape! and Tink is right - not a stretchy in sight!!


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely bump mm x


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you ladies. Appt today, but with plumbing issues here at home, DH might not be tagging alone like he normally does.


----------



## Devi#1

love the bump too MM - lets not jinx u on the strechy bit.. 

I hope the doc helps me out a bit on thursday.. FX.. 

tomorrow is going to be 8th day of September (9th month) 2010.. 8.9.10 hehe.. Tink I hope either u or me POP!


----------



## GossipGirly

aww what a lovely dob that would be.. Im due on the 12/11/10 im hoping I go on that date but highly doubtful x


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> love the bump too MM - lets not jinx u on the strechy bit..
> 
> I hope the doc helps me out a bit on thursday.. FX..
> 
> tomorrow is going to be 8th day of September (9th month) 2010.. 8.9.10 hehe.. Tink I hope either u or me POP!

I'm hoping you both deliver before I do! I have exactly 2 weeks come AM!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Had a small bit of my mucus plug come away last night but there wasn't any bloody streaks in it, it was just jelly stuff! Yuk! (sorry if tmi)

Am 39 weeks today and just waiting for something to happen now......


----------



## Joli

ooohhh - any day now Tink!!! Keep us posted!! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

2 weeks from today!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Here is a wee updated pic for you!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Dsc_0265-2.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awwww LittleAurora..... That pic of you and your beautiful lil baby girl is absolutely lovely! :)

Cant believe how close Devi, Mommymichele and myself are now!!!!! Eeeeekkkk so darn exciting!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Joli

Aurora - that is the most adorable picture ever!! You should totally get that one framed!! So precious! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Awwww LittleAurora..... That pic of you and your beautiful lil baby girl is absolutely lovely! :)
> 
> Cant believe how close Devi, Mommymichele and myself are now!!!!! Eeeeekkkk so darn exciting!!!!!!! :)

Aurora, she's absolutely perfectly beautiful!

Are we having a race again? One (preferably both) of you need to deliver before I do! Charlie wants his buddies out and about before he gets here!


----------



## Ladybird28

What a beautiful photo Aurora, she is such a little cutie! X


----------



## Devi#1

AWwwwwww thats so cute aurora!!! lil baby girl!! so cute!!!

TINK - the race is on!! haha.. I had more mucus stuff come out this morning too!! haha..


----------



## ClaireNicole

Reading back!

"if you can put the baby in there, you can help get it out! " :rofl:

Seriously Joli you are a SUPERMODEL! Like hot mama!!! Your going to have problems when your LO starts dating because all the boys are gonna be looking at you! Theres a song about that somewhere lol fountains of wayne sings it :D

Aurora- I saw that pic on FB... and if it was any cuter I'd just die! You are BEAUTIFUL! And your little girl is a special brand of cute baby! All babies are cute... but there are some babies that are super cute... Amelia is one of those!


Devi and Tink- I seruosuly thought You guys would have had those stinkers by now! You must be suer comfy inside for them to be sticking around this long!

Devi- eeks on the STILL braxton hicks!!!! that just sucks!


----------



## MommyMichele

*Excuse me, but calling all term babies!!! IT IS TIME TO COME OUT! YOU'VE HAD 37+ WEEKS TO ENJOY FULL ROOM AND BOARD AT NO EXPENSE TO YOU, AND SOME UNCOMFORT TO YOUR MAMA'S! YOU'RE MAMA'S ARE UNCOMFY, TIRED, SORE, AND READY TO MEET YOU. PLEASE FIND THE NEAREST EXIT AND VACATE IMMEDIATELY! THANK YOU, THAT IS ALL.
*
Sorry, I'm bored. LOL!


----------



## Devi#1

haha


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - I saw some of your holidays pics on FB - looks like you had a relaxing time away! I'd love to be a yummy mummy one day - will be buying my belly wrap belt soon!! 

MM - love the demand :rofl:


----------



## MommyMichele

lol I try!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I've had upset tummy on and off past few days with pain really low down and almost in my hooha! Today it was more like period cramps and lower back ache. Last night onwards, I've turned into super bitch as I'm sooooo damn irritable! I can't sleep for longer than 2 hours at a time for the need to wee and so I'm grumpy and tired!

I saw the midwife this morning and she was a locum as my midwife is on holiday. However she said all was well with baby and he's engaged and low. She doesn't think he's going to be anywhere near as big as my last baby who was 9lb 2.5oz. There was a trace of protein in my urine and my ankles and feet are swollen but my blood pressure was fine so she wasn't concerned. She thinks the pains I've been having are Braxton Hicks but I don't recall ever having these before with my other 2.

So she thinks I'm imminent and to just wait for labour to begin..... Could be anytime but I think it's going to be sooner rather than later!

Any sign of imminence with you now Devi?! ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

lol tink is it your status's on facebook about your hubby? haha and his "wino" haircut?? I howl at them x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Glad you like them..... He's still not got his hair cut..... He's such an embarrassment! I'm that stressy at the mo I think I'd divorce him on the grounds that he refuses to get his hair cut and looks like a wino!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## 2016

Wow wow wow LittleAurora! You have such lovely eyes and the expression on Amelias face just makes me go all gooey. What a beautiful natural picture. :hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

hello!

I went to the doc today.. regular appt.. 

still 1-2 cm dialated BUT 90% effaced.. -2 station.. doc says I should deliver in the next week.. & she wont let me go past 41 weeks but it is highly unlikely I will go that far.. so YAY!! 

had the NST too.. doc says everything is WONDERFUL.. just a few more days..


----------



## Joli

It really is a race!! I'm so excited for Devi and Tink!! Devi, can I ask what is "effaced - 2 station"? I haven't read about this terminology in my book?


----------



## Devi#1

Joli said:


> It really is a race!! I'm so excited for Devi and Tink!! Devi, can I ask what is "effaced - 2 station"? I haven't read about this terminology in my book?

90 % effaced

-2 station 

is explained here 
https://0.tqn.com/d/pregnancy/1/0/2/e/3/stationFotosearch_COG12052.jpg
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yDZ_9b2nHz0/TCTmZfsVgRI/AAAAAAAAAZg/VbMyjGmpIQA/s1600/Effacement-Dilation-Chart-OF-3-spanish.jpg


----------



## Joli

Aw, Devi thanks so much! I had no idea, those diagrams are super helpful - I've asked DH to print it out for me!! Wow, so dilation might happen really quickly for you!


----------



## GossipGirly

im so excited for you girls.. the next race me, joli, ladybird and nicole??


----------



## Joli

game on GG!! So excited for us!! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

I hope you pip me to the post mind, dont want you to be too overdue, unless im very early.. but there are 2 days between me and ladybird xxx


----------



## 2016

And then me...at the end...all on my own :cry:

Of course the docs did say he could arrive anytime from 28 weeks and that's only 3 weeks away!!!!! But I really don't think that will be the case. I want him to stay safe and keep cooking as long as possible!

Joli...you see that's what the docs are afraid might happen to me - that I might efface too early.


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> *And then me...at the end...all on my own* :cry:
> 
> Of course the docs did say he could arrive anytime from 28 weeks and that's only 3 weeks away!!!!! But I really don't think that will be the case. I want him to stay safe and keep cooking as long as possible!
> 
> Joli...you see that's what the docs are afraid might happen to me - that I might efface too early.

But then we can devote ALL our attention to you and your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> And then me...at the end...all on my own :cry:
> 
> Of course the docs did say he could arrive anytime from 28 weeks and that's only 3 weeks away!!!!! But I really don't think that will be the case. I want him to stay safe and keep cooking as long as possible!
> 
> Joli...you see that's what the docs are afraid might happen to me - that I might efface too early.

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh..... I understand now! You definitely don't want squiggle to arrive at 28 weeks... or if you do, then you have to at least get those steriod injections to develop it's lungs faster...I had no idea that you can efface without dialating as well... :shrug:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Don't I get to be in the race too?!?!?!? Sheeeeeeeeeeesh! I'm gone for a day and everyone forgets about me :D


----------



## Devi#1

This is what is got from WIKI:

Prior to effacement, the cervix is like a long bottleneck, usually about four centimeters in length. Throughout pregnancy, the cervix is tightly closed and protected by a plug of mucus. When the cervix effaces, the mucus plug is loosened and passes out of the vagina. The mucus may be tinged with blood and the passage of the mucus plug is called bloody show (or simply "show"). As effacement takes place, the cervix then shortens, or effaces, pulling up into the uterus and becoming part of the lower uterine wall. Effacement may be measured in percentages, from zero percent (not effaced at all) to 100 percent, which indicates a paper-thin cervix. Effacement is followed by cervical dilation.

On some other site I read that for FTM's usually cervix effaced first then dialates.. for subsequent children dialation & effacement happens together


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - you're way ahead of us - unless you come late or I come early, then it's you an me girl! :hugs:

Devi - that's really useful info - I better have a closer read of my book again, not sure how I totally missed all of this out!


----------



## ClaireNicole

noo I'm only a few weeks ahead of you! Hopefully she comes out soon though!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Whay hey girls I've now officially finished work!!!!! I don't start my actual maternity leave til 1st October but I had 14 days leave to use so have taken them from next Monday til then.
I've got loads to do and buy so I'll be kept busy.
Sounds like a race is def on, clairenicole is going to have her little girl n then joli, me, GG and nicole are going to see who will be next. I'd reckon joli will be first!

Mind you, bubs is giving me a lot of headbutts in the ladybits recently, sometimes think he's gonnapop my waters. It's very uncomfy and I wish he'd stop it. Will see what the midwife says next Thursday. Hope he is still head down as he was a couple of weeks ago.

2016 - hopefully squiggle stays put as long as possible so that when we've had ours we can give you all the attention!!


----------



## Devi#1

We dont have any new grads after 2016.. did all the ladies in TTC thread stop BDing?? come on girls we want more grads!!! 

YAY ladybird - now u can sit back & relax... & shop!!


----------



## 2016

Can't wait for all the attention! :kiss: :rofl:

Hope the TTC girls do join us soon...it's high time there was another grad.


----------



## MommyMichele

Looks like we need a Aphrodite Baby Club, from TTC to raising our babies!


----------



## Devi#1

today I am feeling like my period is about to start.. lower back pain, cramps & contrax.. & have a drippy feeling in my vag ( but its just lots of mucus ) & so so tired!! feel like total CRAP! GOD HELP ME!


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> today I am feeling like my period is about to start.. lower back pain, cramps & contrax.. & have a drippy feeling in my vag ( but its just lots of mucus ) & so so tired!! feel like total CRAP! GOD HELP ME!

I'm right here with you hun, everything but the contractions. I'm exhausted, I feel like crap, I want to go to sleep but stupid people can't control their animals. DH will talk to them tomorrow and if doesn't stop I'll send my dad there when he gets here. Scary looking 6'4" biker looking marine.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi..... I'm exactly ditto with the symptoms apart from the contractions. Sounds lie we are imminent hun...... Good luck! :)

mommymichele.... Hope you aren't imminent yet..... It's not time for Charle to come out yet!!! ;)

To top things off my two youngest have viruses at the mo and it has caused Finlay my 3 year old to have an irritating cough which keeps him and me awake and makes him sick! So lovely that I have to clean up sick when I can barely function myself! Had hardly any sleep last night and I'm seriously exhausted today! :( Still, mum and dad are having all 3 kids tonight so I hope I can sleep a bit better. Got all emotional before bed last night and cried my eyes out.... I so feel like I can't cope right now.


----------



## LittleAurora

come on girls!!! Amelia is lonely out here with out her tiger buddies!!! get popping!! lol


Here are some pics of Amelia! There are loads! she is 7lb 7oz now! still so tiny but big to us! lol

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9&l=af8907f2ab
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9&l=4768c4b6da


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie is not allowed out to play till September 22nd, 11 days from now! If he comes any earlier, he'll be grounded till his retirement, not mine!


----------



## GossipGirly

my beautiful godson daniel james born 5.15am 11/09/10 5lbs 12oz 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/005.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Littleaurora.... Amelia is so perfect..... Have been looking at pics on facebook as and when you update them!

Gossipgirly..... What a gorgeous little Godson you have.... Congrats hun! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Gem- Your godson is BEAUTIFUL! MY godson is 5 now and threw up on me every time I picked him up for the first year of his life :| 

Nothing new here at all... Just stopping by on baby watch to see if anything exciting is happening!


----------



## Devi#1

aurora - i cant seem to open the pics

gg- he is lovely!! what a cutie!!

tink - aww u poor thing.. hope the boys get well soon.. otherwise they might not be allowed in the hospital when you deliver right??


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi.... I know, the timing is crap! Mum and Dad have got the kids so I'm hoping they perk up! My DH is taking me up our local pub for a meal tonight so might have to walk there and eat something spicy! Lol Need to get this baby moving now!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I recon you should hop to the pub to get that baby out! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

You need a pony ride Tink! :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Tink, got any bumpy roads near you?

I'm too tired to do much of anything anymore, we're pretty much ready anyway. Still have to stop at Goodwill on Tuesday for bedding for MIL's bed and that's it. These days, I'm just keeping up with the house work basics IF I feel like doing it!

Claire, PM me your number so I can put it in my cell for the 22nd and you'll get the updates hun.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Just got back from the pub and am stuffed! Lol Walked all the way there and back and am twinging so topping it off by bouncing on my birthing ball so hopefully something will happen soon!!!!! Lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Just got back from the pub and am stuffed! Lol Walked all the way there and back and am twinging so topping it off by bouncing on my birthing ball so hopefully something will happen soon!!!!! Lol ;)

Don't forget to make your OH help get the baby out since he helped get it in there!:haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

GG---aww he's so cute! :D

I keep checking in to see if Devi has delivered yet! Nothing?
90% effaced sounds pretty darn close. I actually didn't have any idea you would efface and dilate 1+ weeks ahead of labor. I always thought that stuff happened like a day before. Now I know!

Actually, Tinkerbell, you too! It's time for baby to arrive, darnit

Joli--amazing pics! How many weeks were you when you had them done?

As for me, having what I assume is usual pregnancy discomfort. Baby won't get out of my ribs area. Dr confirmed this week that he's head down. Maybe this means he's ready to come on out. I hope so! I don't necessarily want a pre-term baby, but I don't know how much more of this I can take! I swear I feel weaker, more out of breath, and more immobile with every passing day-argh. 

I'm going to try to check in more often, y'all. Exciting times for everyone. It seems like a lot of us are now through the "slow" period.


----------



## Joli

Devi and Tink, I love hearing your updates - Tink did you have any spicy food? Have you tried BDing? 

Aurora - those are beautiful pics! Amelia is just the cutest thing ever, she has such a lovely smily face!!

GG - I saw the pics of your godson on FB, I bet you felt all gooey giving him a cuddle - I turn to mush whenever I'm near babies at the minute!

Hibiscus - I had those pics taken at 31.5 weeks, they were so much fun to do! You know, i've been feeling super out of breath this last week, I've never had this before. I'll be just sitting on the sofa, and I suddenly find it hard to breath for a few breaths, particularly after I've eaten a meal. Do you have any idea what it could be?

I had a really touching moment with DH this morning that i thought I'd share with you - we were watching Desperate Housewives on TV (sunday morning TV!) and in this episode, one of the ladies lost one of her twin babies before it was born, and DH just broke down and was sobbing - this is the first time he's really cried since I went into surgery, and he was so open and crying uncontrollably, I was stunned and we just cried together, and then we held my tummy together for a long time, feeling baby move around. I'm surprised it has taken him this long to release everything inside, but it was such an emotional moment, and I just knew in that very moment just how much he loves our little boy.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awww Joli.... What a lovely touching moment with your DH! I think sometimes it can feel like they aren't in tune with the fact that you are going to have a baby an it can take a while for it to truly sink in, but it really sounds like he's with you on the fact that you're going to have a lil baby boy soon. I expect your recent health scare and subsequent surgery really made your DH aware of it all too. I think that's lovely that he was so open.

No sign of baby..... Just an upset tummy! I had a spicy sweet chilli dip with my starter and mushroom stroganoff for main so not ultra spicy! But the idea of BDing with DH at the mo is laughable! I'm huge and uncomfortable and he did offer but I declined! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

Its my due date today!!!! :)


----------



## 2016

Joli....:hugs: that is so precious! I remember that scene from Desperate Housewives - made me cry too! 

LittleAurora...happy due date! :rofl: I couldn't view the pictures in the FB link, it just took me to my homepage. Is that because we aren't friends on FB? :shrug:

hibiscus....I feel weak and uncomfortable NOW! :dohh: God help me when I get to your stage!

Tink & Devi...come on babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I dont know why. add me if you like


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello ladies, I'm sat here writing this from my hospital bed as bubs decided he was going to make a very early appearance last night. Thankfully things have stopped and he's still cooking, but was very worrying. They are keeping me in until tomorrow afternoon as a test they did came back positive that I could deliver within the next 14 days. So I've got to have 4 steroid injections to mature his lungs before I can be discharged. Came totally out of the blue, was fine all day til teatime and then felt rotten and the pain got worse from then. X


----------



## Joli

Woah! Ladybird! That came out of nowhere hon!! That must have been really scary! I was told that the steriod injections are very effective, so if baby does come in the next 14 days, hopefully everything will be ok! Were you given medication to stop the contractions? will you be on bedrest now? Thinking of you!! :hugs:

Tink - I can totally understand you're not wanting to BD right now! I've heard doing squats also helps...?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Wow Ladybird!!!!!!! Thats crazy! If you cook your baby full term after they give you the steroid injections does your baby have super lungs? I really hope bubs stays in there for at least a few more weeks!!!

What is it with the babies in here?!?! The ones that are supposed to come out want to stay in and the ones who WANT to stay in don't want to :|


----------



## hibiscus07

Oh my gosh, Ladybird! That is pretty scary. At least you're over 31 weeks now. I think he would most likely be OK if he came now. It wouldn't be ideal, of course, but try not to worry about it (easier said than done, I know).

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and baby!


----------



## GossipGirly

omg Ladybird!! Hopefuly baby will stay in there a little bit longer! and not just because you are my due date buddy :(


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks ladies, it was a shock, I got no prior warning apart from developing really bad back ache. I feel quite reassured as the consultant explained that the steroids should prove effective and even though the test was positive there are still good odds I may carry til at least 36 weeks plus. They don't know why things had kicked off like they did. Only thing I can think off is that I did go a bit mad with the hoovering and cleaning yesterday morning. Be careful ladies - tell your OH's cleaning is bad for you!! :-D
Ps clairenicole you crack me up..superlungs!! Did make me laugh xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Ps forgot to say joli, all they gave me was paracetamol and codeine and for some reason things just eased off. And apparently I've just to take things a bit easier but i am not confined to bed rest, thank goodness x


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, new belly pics below. I'm HUGE. You can kind of see the new stretch marks on the lower side of my abs. They could certainly be worse, so whatev.

One thing I forgot to mention yesterday--anyone have a weird stinging sensation around your sternum? I've been having rib pain, which I think I mentioned, but I'm also getting sharp pains on occasion around my sternum. It feels like muscle or skin pain, rather than any of my organs. AND most of the time, there's a large patch of skin around the sternum area that is actually numb to the touch. It's so bizarre. I assume it's pinched nerves or something and probably not worth calling the Dr about. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







belly 33w6d.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









belly 33w6d-b.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









belly 33w6d-c.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird..... Wow hun... What a shock for you! Hope you recover soon and that baby realises it's cosier to stay put for several more weeks. Take care of yourself hun x :)

Hibiscus.... Lovely round bump pics! Looking good mamma! ;)

As for me.... Bumpy car ride today seem to get things going a bit. Had more mucus plug loss and small amount of blood just pinkish mixed in with mucus. Lots of braxton hicks on and off and period pain. Need to wee all the time! Lol Now go back ache back again so am hoping things kick off over night tonight.

My boys are on the mend but got nasty chesty coughs. Mum and Dad have got 2 lil ones but my stepson is here tonight as he's got school tomorrow.


----------



## GossipGirly

Here is my latest bump pic, 31+2 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/026-1.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/033.jpg

and when it went droopy, i think she might have been engaged as was getting electric shock type feelings but she soon moved back out 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/010-2.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely bump hib xxx


----------



## Devi#1

Love the new bump pics girls

ladybird- omg what shocking news. Hope u are in the mend & bubs keeps cooking for plenty more days. 

Joli. What a touching moment. 

Tink- I think u have some progress. Waiting for more news. 

I too have lots of discharge. I had a tiny spot of blood today too. Let's see. Have tons of cramps & hurts like hell when Pandu moves.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - it's such a relief that they were able to stop the contractions with paracetamol and codine! I had to take this little pink pill every 4 hours for a whole week to make sure the contractions didn't come back, I have no idea what they were though! Just happy that baby is able to cook longer!

Tink and Devi - it really is a race between the two of you, I had no idea the mucus plug loss could take so many days, the books make it sound like it just comes out at once!

GG and Hibiscus - awesome bump pics!! Hibiscus - don't worry about those stretch marks, they look really low and will probably fall under your bikini line. :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bump pics gossipgirly! Looks very much like she did engage and then decided it wasn't time to stay there yet! Maybe she was just trying you for size! Lol ;)


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus...great bumpage! Don't worry about stretchies, they are your tattoo of motherhood to prove you made this helluva tough journey! I know I am many weeks behind you but I have been getting sharp pains in my sternum and under my right boob. No numbness at the front but my spine around the back (where my bra strap goes) feels numb and tingly which doc said was a pinched nerve. Do you have a mw you can call quick to ask?

Ladybird...oh dear that's a shock! I think the steroids help your bubs lungs produce surficant (sp?) which is what helps the oxygen dissolve in the moist surface of the lungs. I have seen many women on 3rd tri board have similar scares between 28-31 weeks and most go to term and over! If bubs dies arrive though, these days the technology to help is excellent. My hospital reckons they don't worry these days as much after 28 weeks.
Stop the cleaning though! :haha: :hugs:

Joli...I think you can use your plug in bits or all at once but the bugger keeps regrowing! :growlmad: 

LitteAurora...PM me your name and I will look you up.

MM...how you? Is Charlie behaving or beating you half to death to get out?

GG...love the bump shot with you looking up. So cute! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie is being very good, think he's given up on making an early appearance. Now he's learning to get my FULL ATTENTION! Some of his movements HURT! Never believed some of the girls saying 'my baby kicks and it hurts' till now! 

MIL's bed just arrived, bbiab for more gab!


----------



## Devi#1

I am with u on that one MM.. my baby hurts me too.. so much that I end up yelping in pain.. & DH / who ever is near me just looks at me like I almost died! hehhe..

today I am feeling perfectly FINE.. few contrax.. went for a long walk.. I dont think this baby is planning on coming out soon.. lol.. I have my 40 week (& last) doc appt this thursday.. Lets see what comes out of it & hopefully have a induction date set up, if the baby doesnt come out by that date next week, inducing it is.. as doc doesnt want to keep me preg past 41 weeks (due to that hypo-coiled umblical cord story) ..


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks for the bump comments, ladies. Any other bump pics y'all are willing to share?? Let's see em!
GG--lookin good! It's interesting to see how everyone really does carry a little bit differently.

Devi--are you feeling impatient at all? I'm only 34 weeks and I want the baby to hurry up. I'm counting on him arriving before 40 weeks--I can't imagine how I can work until the end. Ugh


----------



## Ladybird28

Nice bumps ladies, all looking good!
Tink - got my fingers crossed that things are starting to kick off for you. 
I'm back at home now but have to take things easy.Consultant yesterday was a bit reluctant to let me out
due to my positive fibronectin fFN test on Saturday as she said it meant there was a 50% chance I could deliver in the next 14 days so I'm a bit on pins now till I can't get these 14 days over with.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - I'm so glad that you're home safe and sound... what is a fibronectin test? Make sure you listen to the doc and take it easy!! :flower:


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks joli, the fFN is a swab they take internally and apparently it tests for a hormone that is present when labour is imminent which loosens everything internally and starts thi gs off. There's more bout it on google but that's all I can remember at the moment! X


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> I am with u on that one MM.. my baby hurts me too.. so much that I end up yelping in pain.. & DH / who ever is near me just looks at me like I almost died! hehhe..

Not even here yet and the little stinkers put us on edge.



Ladybird28 said:


> Thanks joli, the fFN is a swab they take internally and apparently it tests for a hormone that is present when labour is imminent which loosens everything internally and starts thi gs off. There's more bout it on google but that's all I can remember at the moment! X

The FFN test is beginning to get a bad rep, about as reliable as the blood test for downs. Friend on mine had it done at 28 weeks, she's overdue now. We actually know several women who've had that test done, came back positive, and are still pregnant. I had it done and it cost me $500, not happy. Oh, and if you DTD, had an orgasm, or any increase in discharge, it'll say your going to have the baby. There are lots of us who believe it's another scam put out by the medical community for $.

Just take it easy Ladybird.

Today is hopefully my last OB APPT!!!! I really don't want to go back EVER! 

I cannot sleep laying down, I have to sleep reclined. Charlie about made me puke past night, he kicked everything above him! So not only that, I have to take meds to make me sleep. My Prilosec (for acid reflux) has failed me, my back is killing me, my house is clean, I'm ready, we're all ready. It's all totally worth it!

ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone!!!

MM- one more week is all?!?!?! Thats so crazy! My baby shower is the 25th so I'm hoping Payson doesn't come out before then... but anytime after that is FAIR GAME! 

Devi and Tink- I can't believe neither of you are popping us out babys yet :| its just rude to make us all wait like this and you need to get to BDing or jogging or horsback riding or SOMETHING to get those babies out of there!

Ladybird- I'm really glad everything seems to be okay! My doctor told me that test was very stupid... when she did one on me when I first started cramping really bad. She said its wrong just as much as it is right BUT if it comes out negative then your def negative... so thats why they do it! Don't worry about a pos result though... I'm sure everything will be fine! No more cleaning for you though! IN FACT I think we should all boycott cleaning to support you in your not being able to! :D

Hib and GG- LOVE your bump pictures!!! My mom has my camera :( So thats really stinky. I feel like i'm hugeeeee but I look at other pregnant women and bump pics here and I think I'm kinda small for where we're at in the pregnancy :| Which makes me nervous! Someone asked me to bowl League on Sunday.... I'm like ummm I'm having a baby in a month... and they were like Oh My God Your TINY... and I was like hmmm no ones ever called me that before lol

I have a doc appt today and a dietician appt... gotta leave here in an hour and a half :| I hate the dietician! I'll let everyone know if anything exciting is going on... but I'm sure it isn't lol :D Payson is having way too much fun assulting my ribs to come out now


----------



## Devi#1

MM - i am so jealous!! U know u have ONE WEEK left.. OMG.. I wish I had some type of indication..
I keep thinking every 3 days.. Oh man.. what If i go into labor then I have laundry to do & house to clean ( I usually do them once a week) lol.. silly me.. 

Ladybird - glad u are home.. take lots of rest.. & pray baby doesnt come out soon..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> MM - i am so jealous!! U know u have ONE WEEK left.. OMG.. I wish I had some type of indication..
> I keep thinking every 3 days.. Oh man.. what If i go into labor then I have laundry to do & house to clean ( I usually do them once a week) lol.. silly me..

If I make it, I'll be very surprised. Do you know how LONG this last week is going to be?!?!

It's DH's day off, Dr's appt, I have plans over the next few days, school cut off date is tomorrow. Now if something DOESN'T happen in the next 24-48 hours I'll be very surprised, this is generally when things go south. Especially since DH has the day off and it's an appt day, something always happens.

Already given everyone warning don't be surprised if I call you laughing my ass off that my water broke because DH isn't at work.


----------



## Devi#1

good luck to you MM then.. lol.. it will be good timing then isnt it? will be waiting for your updates.. seems like everyone is going to pop their baby before me this week.. ;(


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> good luck to you MM then.. lol.. it will be good timing then isnt it? will be waiting for your updates.. seems like everyone is going to pop their baby before me this week.. ;(

No, I want you to have yours first hun, my body is just... worn out, I suppose. I want him to stay in there but we tend to have odd luck. I was lucky to have made it this far with my history. I'm sending you and Tink all the labor vibes I can, but you have to send me stay put vibes for Charlie.

You're almost there hun, and I know your getting tired of hearing that and being pregnant. :hugs:

Hospital just called, I'm officially registered.... don't know if I really wanted to do that today!


----------



## 2016

Here are my latest bump pics...thought this bump looked respectably bigger than last weeks. Definite growth spurt there which would also explain the pain and how stretched my poor body feels (just wait until the birth you say!:rofl: ) Have also thrown in my 7 week shot for good before-and-after measure. 
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TInKgzsJhbI/AAAAAAAAAxQ/xLiek7OrtxA/s800/7%20vs%2024%20vs%2025%20.jpg

Also a new pic from, what will probably be our last scan today until we meet the darling in person! Cervix is still the same length and not showing any sign of budging so they hope I am out of the woods for now! He was laying head down like a good boy (although I know it doesn't mean much at my stage) which I hope means my preggo yoga exercises actually do work! Having lots of fun playing with his toes...:haha:
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TI-isTekJYI/AAAAAAAAAyo/Ykz27k3Q2BY/s400/P1090149.JPG

Every time I see him my heart just swells with love! :cloud9: How is it even possible that I can love him so much already? :shrug: Truly a love I have never felt before. :kiss:


----------



## Devi#1

awww thats sooo cute 2016!! your bump looks FAB.. you are tiny .. defo a big change from last week.. what a growth spurt.. 

thanks mm.. hope the internet can send over the labor vibes.. lol .. charlie is coming out in a week, wheather he likes it or not.. lol.. so lil baby stay put till then.. ok?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Lovely bump comparison pics and cute squiggle scan.... Bless him! ;)

Mommymichele..... Fingers x Charlie stays put until D Day! Which means Mommy you need to rest hun! ;)

Devi..... Where's Pandu??!! I honestly thought the little tinker would have put in an appearance by now. I'm sure it won't be long though and I'm with you all the way as my lil bambino is also quite happy teasing mummy and staying all warm and comfy inside me! ;) Little monkeys!!!! lol


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> thanks mm.. hope the internet can send over the labor vibes.. lol .. charlie is coming out in a week, wheather he likes it or not.. lol.. so lil baby stay put till then.. ok?

I hope you go soon hun! 



Tinkerbell500 said:


> Mommymichele..... Fingers x Charlie stays put until D Day! Which means Mommy you need to rest hun! ;)

I'm trying, I really am. Not much longer though.

Appt went well, I'm fine, Charlie's fine. Everything is a go for next week if he can stay in there.... damn roads here will send anyone into labor!

I'm just tired girls :hugs:


----------



## Joli

2016 - what a fantastic scan of squiggle!! None of our scans look that great any more, as baby doesn't seem to be able to fit onto the screen! Your bump pics are awesome, you can clearly see a growth spurt!

MM - can't believe only 1 week left! Must be really great to be able to plan everything. 

Tink and Devi - I can't believe you're both so close to 40 weeks now!! 

Clairenicole - how did your dietician's appointment go? Have you had to make massive changes to your diet?


----------



## 2016

Tink...is today happy D day? Can't imagine how frustrating it is to wait. It will be soon though! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> MM - can't believe only 1 week left! Must be really great to be able to plan everything.

Things don't always go as planned, I've only made it to one planned c-section and with the drama that's going on here right now, I don't think I'll make it to this one.

We had a car bombing... down the street from me https://www.siouxcityjournal.com/ne...rts/e81f270d-b3a8-501d-b804-7f7a575a136d.html

All kinds of law enforcement out, looking every where, no one is sleeping, spotlights, porch lights, restless dogs....


----------



## GossipGirly

oh my goodness mm how aweful!

sorry babies are havnging in there girls! cant be much longer surely.

2016 lovely bump pics :) x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gosh Mommymichele! I do hope things calm down in your neighbourhood soon! How frightening! Timing is pretty rubbish too.

Yes D Day for me today and although I'm still having Braxton Hicks there's nothing much to report. Was up at 5am with cramps and need to poo and again at 7am so maybe my body is clearing out ready for labour but I'm sooooooo fed up! :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

Dietician appt went like POO! BUt thanks for asking Joli! She gave me this BIG run around about how my numbers are too high and its hurting the baby and they might have to put me on insulin and its so bad..bad..bad :| then I go talk to my dr and shes like umm.... I don't know what shes really talking about. My dr thinks my numbers are at the very lowest end of the spectrum for GD.... so my dr told me to eat really well and give her a weeks worth of good numbers (cause I have to go see her again next week) and then do whatever! I LOVE my dr! My dr. also said again that she would induce me early (like 39 weeks) if I wanted to be... I'm not sure if I'm going to choose that option. Any thoughts?

Tink... HAPPY DUE DATE!

MM- A CAR BOMBING?!?!? Thats crazy!

2016- LOVE your pics! You get the best scan pictures!


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - I've heard that the GD test is super inaccurate, so your doctor might be right that a week of eating well might improve your numbers enough to get the dietician off your back! On inducement, the contractions come really quickly and can be more painful than normal labour. But maybe if you're having an epidural then it won't matter!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clairenicole..... I don't know anything about GD, however, I was induce with my first son and the contractions are very intense and close together as Joli said and not really a pleasant procedure as they constantly want to monitor you which means keeping very still whilst they trace the baby's heartbeat and your contractions. Believe me, staying still is not what you'll want to be doing during a painful contraction! Anyway, having said that, if it ends up being in baby's best interests to be out sooner rather than later, I would follow their advice. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Devi#1

TINK - happy due date!! from tomorrow u are officially over due!! oh no.. hope u dont make it to tomorrow..

MM - Bombing?!?!!? how crazy! hope u lot are safe..

claire - hope this GD can sort itself out.. without u needing insulin.. take care love..

nothing happening my side.. yesterday went on PLENTY long walks.. nothing except some cramps.. so still waiting!


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant beleive its your due date tink!! whoo hoo!! start pushing now!!!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

If only I could LittleAurora! lol x


----------



## MommyMichele

Still pregnant but everyone here is still stressed out.

Claire, what have your numbers been, maybe I can help some?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks for all the well wishes! Yesterday I started my week of good number and they are almost too low :doh: I can't seem to balance it out with how OH and I eat!! We're eaither eating pizza hut and my number are skyrocketing.... or like yesterday I had a taco salad for dinner... totally appropraite dinner... but not "enough" carbs I just know hitler... I mean My dietician is going to say grrrr lol But I'm going to keep them low all week and then she can bite me! I'm not sure where we stand on the induction!!! I'm thinking it would be best for US (notice I didn't say the baby) If shes not out yet to be induced on the 23rd. Justin has taken the whole next week off and that'll be a sat. so my parents can jsut drive down and all. I'm not worried about me so much... I'm worried about weather or not its best for the baby! We're going to think about it and see what we decide because the doctor is perfectly fine with it! AND I have one last UltraSound scheduled!! YAY! YAY YAY YAY! We get to see her one more time before she comes out! Did I say the Dr. said my amniotic fluid has normaled out?! So thats good too! 

Tink... Devi... you girls pop those babies out NOW! I can't WAIT to see them!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clairenicole.... That's excellent news about your levels of amniotic fluid now! ;)

Yep..... I'm still pregnant and now officially overdue so...... Come on baby, get yer butt in gear and kick start labour..... PLEASE.........


----------



## Devi#1

Im still pregnant too.. last night was terrible.. started having contrax... weak ones.. then started getting stronger at 10pm ish .. 5mins apart.. then decided to sleep it off.. I was in and out of sleep..they were getting stonger I kept waking up alot! so then finally I was so tired, i just went to keep.. woke up a few times because of strong ones.. but gave up timing ect.. wanted to sleep..

this morning didnt have contrax for few hours.. started again.. weak first then lil worse.. lets see how the day goes.. 
Going to Doc for LAST appt! YAY.. at 4pm.. going to ask her to HELP me .. & do something, i cannot stand this "false labor story", if these pains are not for real another time.. I want HELP if the baby doesnt come on it s own today/tomorrow.. induce me / whatever.. going on for days in "labor" is not fun..

Pray for me girls.. pray its the real deal


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire, hate to tell you this but Pizza Hut is naughty!.... to a point. I learned the hard way! I know you know what Pizza Ranch is and there I have one piece of pizza (not a fan of it anyway) 2 pieces dark meat broasted chicken, skin removed, salad, and veggies. My sugars are great later on. Pizza Hut? 2 pieces and my sugar sky rockets.

Devi and Tink, I'm sending you all the labor vibes I can! I showed signs of going into labor and thought of you both! My issues stopped, so I hope your getting them!

I only have 5 more days and he better stay in there with all the drama going on. There was a second car bombing north of us this time, still pretty scary, and of course no one knows anything or is saying anything.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks for your labour vibes Mommymichele. I hope baby Charlie remains a good boy and stays put for the next 5 days for you and that all the worry of the bombings subsides in that time too. Take care hun x

Devi.... Poor you. This has been weeks for you now. Let us know what doc says and I hope this is the real deal for you this time. Sending you lots of luck hun x


----------



## MommyMichele

Just to keep myself occupied and not think of anything else. Making what I call Boobie Bars right now, cookies that are supposed to help increase milk supply and then I'm making DH his favorite cookies later.

Did a little shopping today, got what little bits I still had to pick up before Charlie comes. FINALLY found a bag for the diaper pail!


----------



## Devi#1

MM - I went shopping yesterday! but no baby shopping.. instead splurged on myself.. bought a fancy handbag & sunglasses..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> MM - I went shopping yesterday! but no baby shopping.. instead splurged on myself.. bought a fancy handbag & sunglasses..

You bought something for YOU?!?!?! pphhtt All I got for myself lately is a nursing bra! POST A PIC!!!

I better not have to leave this house again. I don't want to go anywhere, and I really hate shopping now!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My mom offered to buy me a new outfit for my baby shower :| I was like why... I'm only going to wear it for a month and I look like a hippo no matter what! I told her we should just throw a tarp over me!

MM- whats with the car bombings?? you don't even live in a violent area do you?? Its too close to Deer season here for anyone to be up to any shenanagens... there are 2 major hollidays in Wisconsin... Deer season opener and Fishing opener... lol 

Devi- what did the doc say? did they do a sweep? are you having a baby right now and can't tell us??? Congrats on buying something for you!!! lol The closest I have gotten to that is the 2 aderondack chairs I bought for our deck! lol I wanted them so it kind of counts right?!?

Lots of Labor Dust!! :dust:

and NO labor dust for MM! tell Charlie he can't upstage Tink and Devi with their bubbas!


----------



## MommyMichele

Claire no one knows anything, no one is saying anything. All we hear is it's random. Um no, we don't think so. Some people think it had to do with the debate between the current governor and the guy running against him. If that's so, why hit North Sioux City? That's not IOWA! Never used to be a violent area but there was a child rape/murder last year and a stabbing at the mall. METH ADDICTS!

Charlie better not be coming out, his nana isn't here yet, and she won't be too happy!


----------



## ClaireNicole

ewwww I hate Meth... and its everywhere.. no matter how small and cute your town is its better then even money there are Junkies there... and Meth is the worst because you can't tell! I hope it quiets down for your poor town! Did you get my PM with my number? so Your good to go when Charlie decides hes not waiting anymore?


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> ewwww I hate Meth... and its everywhere.. no matter how small and cute your town is its better then even money there are Junkies there... and Meth is the worst because you can't tell! I hope it quiets down for your poor town! Did you get my PM with my number? so Your good to go when Charlie decides hes not waiting anymore?

Yea, I got your pm hun and it's in my phone. I'll send you an update when I'm more coherent that day, shouldn't be too long though.

I think I've been having a 'clearing out', not sure though. I feel completely normal but if I hear my tummy gurgle, I have to make a run for the bathroom. I can drink fluids all day, even had Starbucks! If I go to eat a meal, why bother? DH and I are eating the same food, he's not sick, says he feels normal. :shrug:


----------



## ClaireNicole

would there be ANY way that you could push Charlie out?


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> would there be ANY way that you could push Charlie out?

Oh no... he can't come out that way at all. Not only do I have all the scarring from my previous sections, but my pelvis never formed correctly in the first place. He'd get stuck! :haha: We didn't find this out till after I had 2 kids! I would have loved to have tried a natural birth but lol it's something I can't control! :haha::haha::haha:

If I am on the off chance headed into labor (still trying to send these vibes to Tink and Devi) they'll just do my section since I'm this close. I think so anyway.


----------



## ClaireNicole

ahh I was wondering if there was every any hope for a natural birth... If it makes you feel better it stinks lol :D Although I really don't remember my pelvis spreading like it has been lately... probably the weirdest thing I've ever felt... I told OH it was like I had a hole in my downstairs... to which he looked at me like I was stupid :rofl: then I had to reiterate that it was like having ANOTHER hole in my downstairs :D what a knob I am sometimes!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> ahh I was wondering if there was every any hope for a natural birth... If it makes you feel better it stinks lol :D Although I really don't remember my pelvis spreading like it has been lately... probably the weirdest thing I've ever felt... I told OH it was like I had a hole in my downstairs... to which he looked at me like I was stupid :rofl: then I had to reiterate that it was like having ANOTHER hole in my downstairs :D what a knob I am sometimes!

Well, I know he's head down, first kiddo out of 6 to do this, and she said his head was pretty low but um.. no.. can't come out that way buddy! Hell, I can look in the mirror and see how low he is! Sorta. He's so low, I don't waddle, I hobble! :haha: DH likes to tell me I walk funny, I tell him keep that up and your going to be walking funny!

I really don't know what's going on, I mean I really hope it's nothing! I'd rather Tink and Devi both go before I do and then MIL will be here. I don't want her to miss this, it's technically her only grandson and we're not having any more.

I don't know what to think anymore. If it happens, it happens. They know when they are ready, we don't. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm just hoping Devi is pushing as we speak and just cant tell us! I wish I was going to be done in a week :(


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> I'm just hoping Devi is pushing as we speak and just cant tell us! I wish I was going to be done in a week :(

I hope she is too!

Enjoy those kicks while you can hun, I'll miss them.


----------



## Joli

Oh, loving the chatter!

Wonder what is happening with Devi! Can't believe how long she's been having contractions for so long, I really hope this is it!

Tink - how long will they let you go overdue before inducing? Here in HK, it's policy for inducing after being 1 week overdue, but I know some other countries say 2 weeks. 

MM - wow, 5 days left! What are booby bars - willing to share the recepie? :)

ClaireNicole - we're lucky that Pizza Hut in Hong Kong is gross - their highest selling pizza is abalone and octupus pizza with thousand island dressing - eewww! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

umm ewwwwww pizza Joli! I like my pizza fish free!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Boobie Bars lol are cookies I made to aid with milk production. Just in the midwest, everything is... bars. Shaped like a granola bar! They are very good! Oatmeal, dark chocolate chips, walnuts! YUMMY! And HEALTHY! I have to play around with what I have typed up (friends recipe I adapted) and I'll post it when I get up for the day.

I'm up with heartburn! I managed to escape it till now but now the Prilosec has failed me and so has the Maalox.


----------



## Devi#1

Love the chit chat girls
---
MM you may end up having charlie before I have Pandu.. this kid doesnt want to come out by itself 
---

Im not in labor.. or anywhere close to it..

Doc appt went fine.. I went it all charged up for her to help me out .. but she said I give her no reason to HELP me.. WTF???!?!?!? Everything is normal so she HAS to let baby stay & cannot force baby out.. 

I am 1-2 cm (still), 90% & at 0 station (YAY Progress in this department) -- so IF i dont go by myself until 41 weeks (25th Sept) she is gna induce me if I want to.. so i said YES PLEASE! so 25th afternoon it is.. as she is on-call that day until 26th 8am .. 26th is my Birthday.. so if it has to be a induction I am going to try & pop the baby on the 26th.. so we can share the birthday..

no more contrax since yesterday morning, only a few here and there. she did do a sweep.. apparently she has been doing one for the last 3 weeks. ( I didnt know it ) .. nothing is HAPPENING!!! aghhh!


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi#1 said:


> Love the chit chat girls
> ---
> MM you may end up having charlie before I have Pandu.. this kid doesnt want to come out by itself
> ---
> 
> Im not in labor.. or anywhere close to it..
> 
> Doc appt went fine.. I went it all charged up for her to help me out .. but she said I give her no reason to HELP me.. WTF???!?!?!? Everything is normal so she HAS to let baby stay & cannot force baby out..
> 
> I am 1-2 cm (still), 90% & at 0 station (YAY Progress in this department) -- so IF i dont go by myself until 41 weeks (25th Sept) she is gna induce me if I want to.. so i said YES PLEASE! so 25th afternoon it is.. as she is on-call that day until 26th 8am .. 26th is my Birthday.. so if it has to be a induction I am going to try & pop the baby on the 26th.. so we can share the birthday..
> 
> no more contrax since yesterday morning, only a few here and there. she did do a sweep.. apparently she has been doing one for the last 3 weeks. ( I didnt know it ) .. nothing is HAPPENING!!! aghhh!

Well, do you blame Pandu? You gave baby a nice place, warm in there, it's quiet for the most part, no stinky diapers, and baby is comfy! For us that like snuggling under the warm blankets in front of a fire while there is a blizzard out and we don't want to move! :hugs:


----------



## Joli

awww Devi, what a nightmare!! I never knew that pre labour contractions could go on for so long! You must be so frustrated! I can't believe there's nothing they can do for you now. But 26 Sept is a good day - it's my brother's birthday too! When you do get contractions, are they still super painful? I'm wondering why I haven't had any Braxton Hicks yet. How about you other gals around the 30-34 week mark?


----------



## GossipGirly

na none for me either joli, however feet sticking out of side lots of them, i think im gonna have a little long legged lady just like her mama xx


----------



## Devi#1

I didnt have b.hicks early on in the game either, all this contrax business started around 35 weeks.. No contrax now.. when I am having them.. they are not THAT painful (on 1-10 , maybe a 5) I can handle it.. some of them make me just close my eyes and breath .. cant talk through them though..

Oh well.. doc said its just bad luck to have these episodes for so long.. Oh well..


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh Devi! Hang on in there hun! I'm in the same boat..... Never had a Braxton Hicks before about a week ago and now I get them all the time but no progress on going into labour! It'll happen when we stop worrying about it I reckon so I've stopped being so darn uptight about it all.

On a positive note..... My little boy Jack has taken his first unaided steps today at 18 months..... I'm soooooo proud of him and he was so very pleased with himself! The first person to witness it was my Mum which was lovely for her and she's got a real bond with him now too. :)


----------



## Joli

Thanks ladies - it's so misleading when I read all the books and they keep saying that we are likely to have experiences Braxton Hicks by now, so I was wondering why I felt nada - although GG, I'm getting a lot of feet sticking out the sides too - such a strange and awesome feeling! 

Devi - I suppose 5/10 pain is bearable, but when you have to go through as many of them as you have, it must be so exhausting! Have you thought of using any natural methods to induce labour? 

Tink - I hope your baby arrives soon too! How wonderful about Jack's first steps! What a precious moment :)


----------



## 2016

Devi...can't believe they wouldn't induce you! 26th is a good day though, it's DHs birthday on the 27th :thumbup:. Libras rock!!!!

Joli...I have been treated to BH from about 20 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Devi#1

joli - natural induction methods that I know of:

Castor oil - NO WAYS IN HELL AM I DRINKING IT!!
Sex - DH has helped out a few times (considering he is paranoid of hurting the baby)
Accupressure - i have been pressing the points till my fingers are numb
Birthing ball bounce - been bouncing , has helped lower the baby though, from -2 station last week to 0 station this week.
walking - 10mins , gives me crazy contrax for a while very very painful, so I am taking it easy..


Dont know what else to do .. any suggestions? 

tink!! congrats on the kiddo walking!! YAY.. u must be so proud..


----------



## MommyMichele

Devi, try Eggplant Parmesan, supposedly the herbs in it (basil and oregano) will put you in labor pretty quick!


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli - I've had braxtons since bout 22 weeks and they ain't that pleasant tbh, but are certainly less painful than the real thing
Tink/devi - can't believe those babes of your don't want to make an appearance yet, try a nice vindaloo!!


----------



## 2016

Devi...can't remember if I said before but pelvic rotations on all fours, on a ball...anywhere are supposed to be good to help dilation. There is a lot of debate about castor oil so I would steer clear (not that I need it right now lol).
It would appear the best way to have a baby though is to arrange an induction date and buns will arrive a few days before! I found it really lovely and interesting you want to share your bday with your baby. My friend was horrified at the thought of having her daughter on her birthday because it would "ruin it" :shrug: I personally think it's AWESOME! My birthday is 4 days after my mums and I think it makes us a bit closer!


----------



## GossipGirly

devi - a hot curry? haha xx


----------



## Joli

Devi - GG is right, I've heard spicy food often does the trick, so maybe treat yourselves to some vindaloo??? One of my friends was doing squats and that induced her labour too - I suppose the birthing ball is kind of similar. 

2016 - can't believe you've been having BH since 20 weeks!! and Ladybird since 22 weeks! I bet after my whole episode, baby will decide to stay in as long as possible!

Strangest thing happened this morning though - I finished having a shower, and was putting on my Bio Oil, and then as I was putting them on by BBs, out of sheer curiosity, I gave my nips a little squeeze, and a tiny bit of some thickish yellowish liquid came out!! Totally strange - and nips have been sensitive to airconditioning all day! 

It''s my baby shower tomorrow!! Really excited cause I've never been to one! One of my girlfriends has totally organised it at her house, with catering, drinks, decoration and games, so looking forward to it! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> Strangest thing happened this morning though - I finished having a shower, and was putting on my Bio Oil, and then as I was putting them on by BBs, out of sheer curiosity, I gave my nips a little squeeze, and a tiny bit of some thickish yellowish liquid came out!! Totally strange - and nips have been sensitive to airconditioning all day!

Hun, that's what they are supposed to do! Just wait till the baby comes and see what happens!


----------



## Devi#1

I don't want to have spicy food. It Might give me heartburn and I'm Indian so my body is kinda used to it.

Last night I had another episode of crazy contrax. It hurt so bad. I was crying in pain. But after 2 hours of this it went away. I don't know what the f is going on. 

Today I am ok. 

Oh happy due date to me!


----------



## MommyMichele

One at due date, one over due, and one for sure popping on the 22nd. We all got pregnant about the same time, are we all going to deliver at the same time? Just a thought! What if all the of us went on the 22nd?

Strange but cool...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Happy due date Devi.... Sorry things haven't started properly for you yet. Hope it will be soon for us both x


----------



## 2016

Devi...happy due date! Can't remember how long Pandu has been torturing you but it feels like weeks you poor thing!

MM...would be really crazy cool if any of you deliver on the same day! Not long for you now! :)

Joli...I noticed last week mine had started leaking! Why does everything happen to me do early? Do you think I should worry my body is going to try evict Squiggle too soon...?:shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

2016, I've been leaking since about 10 weeks, it's normal hun. Boobs do strange things!

Speaking of normal.... it's normal for me to start getting a little anxious now, so once again, I'm trying to keep myself occupied. I'm not 'scared' or anything, it's pre-surgery jitters and I have my moments where I don't think I'm going to make it to the scheduled day, only done that once. I have like 6 phone numbers to call to find DH at work, people that I know there, security, management, lol, it's a very big place where he works and there are several buildings outside the plant where he has to go some times. AND it could take him an hour to get back home if something does happen... which I'm hoping nothing does.

I want to get to my date, I want MIL to be here. Come that morning, I'll be fine.. well better. I'll still be nervous a little about the actual surgery, excited that OUR SON will finally be here safe in our arms, and relieved that's it's all over with and that I didn't have another preemie. I will be sad that I'm not having anymore but I am finally admitting that I don't think I could emotionally handle another pregnancy. I worried and stressed too much this time to actually enjoy this pregnancy as much as I wanted. 

I know I'm going to cry the minute I hear Charlie cry and I'll bawl louder than he will when I see him. We've been waiting for this for 3 very long years


----------



## hibiscus07

Happy due date, Devi (am I a day late??)!
Re: leaking colostrum, Joli, I've been having that too--since about 5-6 mo, here and there. I had blood mixed in for a while too, but that stopped. For the last week or so, when I am lying down on the couch or leaning again my arms at my desk at work, it starts leaking out and soaking through my shirt!! Time to start using breast pads. 

I'm actually a little concerned about breastfeeding. Sorry for tmi, but my nipples are usually pretty flat so I'm wondering how that will work. We took a 2 hour breastfeeding course today and the teacher said it shouldn't be an issue but I don't quite believe it.
BUT at least with the leaking, I know they should work like they're supposed to...as long as baby can latch. Eek.

Any other news??


----------



## MommyMichele

hibiscus07 said:


> Happy due date, Devi (am I a day late??)!
> Re: leaking colostrum, Joli, I've been having that too--since about 5-6 mo, here and there. I had blood mixed in for a while too, but that stopped. For the last week or so, when I am lying down on the couch or leaning again my arms at my desk at work, it starts leaking out and soaking through my shirt!! Time to start using breast pads.
> 
> I'm actually a little concerned about breastfeeding. Sorry for tmi, but my nipples are usually pretty flat so I'm wondering how that will work. We took a 2 hour breastfeeding course today and the teacher said it shouldn't be an issue but I don't quite believe it.
> BUT at least with the leaking, I know they should work like they're supposed to...as long as baby can latch. Eek.
> 
> Any other news??

Hun, mine are flat, lol they never stand at attention! :haha: I nursed 5 already, going to do it again. Baby will draw the nipple into the back of the mouth, doesn't have to be a perky nipple, they figure it out.


----------



## Joli

aw, it's good to know my bb's are just wierd! Any advice on whether we should avoid leaking as much possible since the colustrum is supposed to be all the good stuff? Or should we encourage leaking to get the bb's going? 

Devi - Happy D-day!!! I am really so sorry that you're suffering so much! It won't be for much longer hon, just hang in there!! 

MM - I'm not surprised you're feeling jitters, but you must be soooo excited!! 

Hibiscus - I'm not sure about flat nipples, I have the opposite problem, mine are always embarassingly standing to attention, but I'm worried about breastfeeding as well, cause they are always sooooooooooo sensitive and if they get even a little bit cold, they are sore for hours afterwards, so no idea how I"ll cope with a little babe suckling on them!

2016 - Stuff does seem to be happening for you really early - I wonder if it is a sign at all that your body is ready for everything, or if it's just something all women get regardless of when their babies will arrive...?


----------



## 2016

Joli...I reckon I'm just wierd! :haha: Dont think Squiggle is going to arrive early anymore - my guess is New Years eve which is 1 week over! I don't think it matters what you lose from your bbs, your body just makes more. Do think it is probably best not to squeeze them or you might reach the shirt wetting stage earlier! That's only my guess tho...maybe the experienced gals would know for sure.


----------



## GossipGirly

hib so if your nipples dont leak yet, does that mean that i might have problems bf'ing? x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gossipgirly..... Not at all! I BF both my babies and with the first, I leaked Colostrum loads in pregnancy but not at all with my second or this one but I breastfed my first just as well as my second. It's strange why some leak colostrum during pregnancy and others don't but it's certainly no precursor as to whether you will have any probs BF your little one when they arrive.

I can still remember the embarassment at a big family meal when I was pregnant wth my first and I reached across the table to get some salad and suddenly realised I had 2 massive wet spots on my top where both bbs had leaked! Eeekkk! ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

oh thats good to know thanks x


----------



## MommyMichele

72 hours till c-section!


----------



## Joli

MommyMichele said:


> 72 hours till c-section!

eeeeeeekkkkk!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 72 hours till c-section!
> 
> eeeeeeekkkkk!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

lol John said that last night. Hun, we have 72 hours in the morning you know that right? No we don't. I pulled out the calculator, his jaw dropped! :haha:

I'm not at the eek point yet, lol I'm too tired to eek this morning!

Morning ladies.


----------



## Devi#1

MommyMichele said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 72 hours till c-section!
> 
> eeeeeeekkkkk!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol John said that last night. Hun, we have 72 hours in the morning you know that right? No we don't. I pulled out the calculator, his jaw dropped! :haha:
> 
> Morning ladies.Click to expand...

MM - ohhh shush! stop showing off!! :winkwink:

Joli - even when I squeezed my nips around 32 weeks few droplets came out.. & it continued for some weeks.. however now when I do it.. NOTHING! weird na?? leaking is normal.. means your body is getting ready.. but if you dont leak apparently that doesnt mean you cant BF.. 

tink - anything happening?? nothing is happening with me.. 

hib - wow thats alot of leaking.. well atleast u know u got some milk!

DH is promised to sex me everyday now.. haha.. says we got to evict the baby out.. he is tired of waiting! :baby: HE IS TIRED!!!! what about me!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Mommymichele! Can't believe you have such a short space of time left before you meet Charlie! Must be nice in a way to know when it's going to be!

Devi..... I've had contractions all day and some quite uncomfortable but still no further progress! More pinky mucus plug loss but I am getting pretty peed off with all the waiting now! I'm the size of a house and soooooo darned uncomfortable that I just want baby out now! :( Im sure you feel the same way too hun.... Maybe our babies will share the same birthdays! Lol ;)


----------



## MommyMichele

It is kinda but then there are far few good surprises in life. There are times that I wish I could have delivered naturally but that's never been in the cards with my body.

lol Right now I'm more happy about the 2 HOUR NAP that I just had! No one bothered me, no one called, the neighbors were quiet, the dogs were quiet, and DH didn't snore too bad. I got some much needed rest! It's been a great day!


----------



## Devi#1

tink - till when are they going to wait before inducing u?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

If I don't deliver naturally before I get a membrane sweep on Thurs with induction in hospital planned for weds 29 Sept but I'm really hoping it won't come to that! How bout you?


----------



## 2016

These babies are gonna be like buses! Waiting....waiting....then ALL AT ONCE! :haha:

MM...you made me lol with your "not ready to eek" comment. You eeking yet? I am eeking for you!!!!

Tink...glad you have also got an induction date now. Don't think you will make it to the 29th though. Hang in there! 

Devi...no matter what happens, you have less than a week to go!


----------



## Joli

Poor Devi and Tink! You must be so uncomfortable!! Tink, I can't believe they wait so long before induction - here in HK, they pretty much don't let you go beyond 1 weeks late. Devi, are you going to get induced? 

I bought my belly band today, and had an awesome baby shower yesterday!


----------



## MommyMichele

2016 said:


> MM...you made me lol with your "not ready to eek" comment. You eeking yet? I am eeking for you!!!!

ok... I hit eekk status last night

*EEKK!​*

Today though is :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::shower: I think a shave is needed. :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey ladies! I can't believe there were no babies over the weekend!!

MM- EEEEEEEEEKS! and YAYYYYYYYYYY

I missed the whole breastfeeding convo :( I didn't get to talk about my nipples or anything lol. I was worried because I used to have them pierced... but they leak and dr said should be fine! 

Joli- Happy Baby Shower!!! Mines on Sat! So its SOON! 

Okay so get this.... The inlaws come by yesterday and bring the crib! YAY! And then they want to buy us a bumper and sheet set to go with it... which is great because I checked on our registry and no one has bought any of that stuff yet... so we accept the offer and get it all put on and it looks so cute!!! 

untill I send a picture to my mom.... and she calls me up and has already BOUGHT to crib set that I registered for and my sister is hand painting pictures to match to go on the wall and one of the church women is needlepointing a MATCHING something... and my mom is too much of a doikaloid to check off what she bought on the stupid registry even though thats why you HAVE a registry... so now I have to call my inlaws and tell them that I'm taking the set they bought me and helpped put on the crib BACK even though they were so excited! 

and that stresses me out... but I'll get a diaper bag and a boppy and it'll all work out iguess... but grrr!


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - have a fun baby shower!! What a palava with all the cot confusion! I wish I could have registered stuff here for the shower, but it's not such a big deal in Hong Kong, so most people just buy small gifts, but at least I got some useful stuff. I did treat myself today though and bought a silly expensive diaper bag from www.storksak.com / www.storksak.co.uk I figure I'll be using it loads for at least 2 years, so it's worth the investment. It's the same bags as all the celebs like Angelina Jolie, Jennifer Garner etc. use - and DH asked for one of their man bags as well after he found out that Brad Pitt and Matt Damon used the same ones - he said this way he won't mind carryin around the nappies and bottles! haha


----------



## MommyMichele

It's been a stressful day... issues with DH being an ass, issues installing the carseat base and now BIL and DH are doing what they do best.... driving me batty, so I'm hiding in the computer room. NOW they understand hormones! BIL missed hell on earth by 15 minutes, more than likely would have gone off on him too. I'm just tired!

I will laugh my ass off if my water breaks or something kicks in before Wednesday!


----------



## Devi#1

tink - tiwell, I have been having sweeps for 3 weeks now with no result! My induction is scheduled for 25th afternoon so I hopefully deliver on 26th (my b'day).. My doc is on call during the induction process.. so it will be great on both ends

joli - well here too they can let u wait till 42 weeks if u want to .. but i dont want to wait that long.. since we have to move to india Mid november. glad u enjoyed your shower.. I LOVE those storksak bags.. awesome .. 

MM - I think I will be eeking on friday if pandu doesnt SURPRISE me by coming on his/her own.. 

claire - wow.. what a confusion, but glad u got what u wanted.. ;)


2 days overdue!


----------



## MommyMichele

Might not be on from now till next week ladies, got things to do today, MIL is coming later this afternoon, have to finish a few chores, and go to bed early tonight...

Oh and Charlie is coming TOMORROW!


----------



## LittleAurora

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh .i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ladybird28

All the very best for charlies safe arrival. Look forward to seeing pics soon!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele..... All the best with Charlie's arrival tomorrow. I hope he arrives safely and wish you a speedy recovery. Can't wait to see the pics soon! ;) x


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you ladies. I couldn't have made it this far without the support of my fellow Aphrodite Mama's!


----------



## 2016

Good luck MM!!! Can't wait to meet your little man. :happydance:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww!! MM I can't wait to see the litlte guy!!! YAY! if you camera phone me a picture I'll put it up :D


----------



## Joli

Best of luck MM!!! Get back to us asap to let us know how everything goes - can't wait to see the pics!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> Awwww!! MM I can't wait to see the litlte guy!!! YAY! if you camera phone me a picture I'll put it up :D

I don't have picture mail hun, not worth the money. I should be on the computer later tomorrow if we get a signal. Thank you though.


----------



## Devi#1

All the best MM !! Wish u a speedy recovery.. Take lots of pics.. cant wait to see charlie! Take care..


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck mm hope all goes well and speedy recovery xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thinking of Mommymichele today and sending her lots of positive birth energy! ;)

..... What a manic half a day Ive had! I'm still hanging on here but have only just found out that the lovely new birthing centre I was booked into is closed until 11 Oct with no given reason. The local hospital who have one birth pool room have currently got that birth pool out of order due to a leak! I went into blind panic as I cannot bear the thought of having this baby out of water (having had one baby in a birth pool and one not). So now frantically trying to organise a home birth and hiring an inflatable birth pool. I really need the arrangements in place today as I am 41 weeks today!!!! Aaarrrggghhh stress I don't need!!! :(


----------



## Joli

Devi and Tink - I was just doing some reading and thought you two might benefit from this (I am typing it from scratch, so apologies in advance for any typos):

"There is a restaurant in America Scalini's which states that, after eating their Eggplant Parmesan alla Scalini you have not started labour within 2 days, then you can go back for "another try on the house". It is interesting to note that within the recipe are the herbs Oregano and Basil, which are described in aromatherepy circles as havin properties which may cause contractions, though it is not yet known how or in what quantities. The recepit, courtesy of Scalini's in Cobb County, Georga:

- 3 medium sized eggplants
- 1 cup flour
- 6 eggs, beaten
- 4 cups fine Italian bread crumbs, seasoned
- Olive oil for sauting
- 8 cups marinara sauce (see recipe below)
- 1/2 cup grated Romano cheese
- 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
- 1.5 pounds mozzarella cheese, shredded
- 2 cups ricotta cheese

1. Wash eggpalnt, slice into 1/4 inch thick slices. You may choose to peel the eggplant before you slice it, but you may want to leave the skin on since it contains a lot of vitamins. 
2. Place the eggplant slices on a layer of paper towels and sprinkle with a little salt, then cover with another layer of paper towel and hold it down with something heavy to drain the excess moisture. Let them sit for abotu an hour.
3. Working with one slice of eggplant at a time, dust with flower, dip in beat in eggs and cost well with breadcrumbs.
4. Saute in preheated olive oil on both sides until golden brown.
5. In baking dish, alternate laywers of marinara sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta, parmesan an Romano cheeses, until you will the baking dish about 1.8 inches from the top. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese and bake for 25 mins in a 375 degree oven. Let sit 10 mins before serving. 

Scalini's Marinara Sauce:

- 2 tbs chopped garlic
- 3 tbs olive oil
- 8 cups chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned)
- 1 cup onions, chopped
- 1/2 cup of fresh chopped parsley
- 1 tsp oregano
- 1 tsp of crushed red pepper
- 1/8 cup fresh chopped sweet basil
- pinch of thyme
- punch of rosemary
- 1 tsp sale
- 1 tsp black petter

1. Lightly saute onions in olive oil
2. Add garlic and saute another minute.
3. Add tomatoes and bring to a boil, then turn heat low
4. Add remaining ingredients, stir, cover and let simmer for one hour stirring

Bon appitite!! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Thinking of Mommymichele today and sending her lots of positive birth energy! ;)
> 
> ..... What a manic half a day Ive had! I'm still hanging on here but have only just found out that the lovely new birthing centre I was booked into is closed until 11 Oct with no given reason. The local hospital who have one birth pool room have currently got that birth pool out of order due to a leak! I went into blind panic as I cannot bear the thought of having this baby out of water (having had one baby in a birth pool and one not). So now frantically trying to organise a home birth and hiring an inflatable birth pool. I really need the arrangements in place today as I am 41 weeks today!!!! Aaarrrggghhh stress I don't need!!! :(

OMG Tink, what a nightmare!!! I really really hope you can get everything sorted soon. It's the last thing you need right now! I really hope things fall into place quickly for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Thanks for the recipe Joli! I may need it but not today as I need baby to hold on now until after my midwife home visit appointment tomorrow afternoon! Today I have tired myself out preparing our conservatory for a home birth including pumping up the birth pool and plastic sheeting all of the furniture etc! Can't believe how my plans have changed! Will keep you all posted! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Oh my tink! Gosh a home birth now. Wow. Hope u get everything sorted out soon!! 

Joli thanks for the recipe. I don't really like eggplant. But I might give it a shot. Either ways getting induced on Saturday. Doc called to let me know it's been scheduled. & I must be ready to rock n roll the moment hospital calls me Saturday morning. Can be as early as 7.30am. So got to be ready Friday night.


----------



## Joli

ooohhh - Tink and Devi, I'm so excited for you!!! Tink, I can't believe you're doing a home water birth, that's so awesome!! We can't do water birth in Hong Kong, it's just not available. Devi - are you going to have an epidural after your induction? I've heard the contractions can come on pretty powerfully.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oohh Devi how exciting! At least you know what the plan is if you don't spontaneously go into labour before Saturday. I hope it all goes well for you and I'll be sending you some positive vibes!

Joli..... Can't believe a water birth is not an option in Hong Kong! I thought they would be keen on promoting it there. Just goes to show how very different cultures and practices are around childbirth. Would you have been interested if it were an option for you there?


----------



## Devi#1

I think MM would have had charlie by now.. cant wait for a update..


----------



## 2016

Tink...glad you got your pool sorted. Hope your home birth is just fab.

Devi...really not long for you now!

Joli...I have stored that recipe away for future use! Looks like a fair bit of work (for a woman who can't be bothered to cook anything these days and just eats cereal :blush:) but it sounds yummy!

Anyone heard from Nicole recently btw? :shrug: I miss her! :hugs:

afm........3rd tri tomorrow and my ticker moved up a block! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Tink - I would have totally been interested in waterbirth if they had the option here - in the prenatal classes we've been taking, we were learning about the best positions to give birth in, and they said that the squatting position was best if we could handle it, but in HK, the doctors at the last minute will still ask you to get onto the bed, so you just have to stand your ground, be really firm and refuse to move! can you imagine!? The medical care here is superb, but it's very conservative and they err on the side of caution allll the time!

2016 - I'm not a big fan of eggplant, but I think it's the marinara sauce that has all the necessary herbs, so I was thinking of making spaghatti or lasagne instead! Yeah for 3rd tri!!! How time flies!!!! I haven't heard from Nicole at all - are you out there???.... :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladies....... My labour has started!!!!! Pains woke me at 3am and I felt wet down there! Not my waters going but just lots of discharge (sorry if tmi!). It's 5:45am now and I have my TENS machine on but am resting in bed. Will keep you posted as and when I'm able.


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck tink xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh how exciting, hope everything goes well tink!!! Will try n keep a watchout for any updates. 
Can't wait to hear from mm bout charlies arrival too 
I've got an appointment at hospital this morning but will try n keep checking in.


----------



## 2016

Go for it Tink! Can't wait to meet the new man in your life. :yipee:


----------



## Joli

ooohhhh - Tink, I'm so super excited for you!!! How far apart are your contractions? Hope you can keep us posted!! Did you manage to finalise everything with your home birthing bath?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwww! babies babies everywhere!!!!! Yay Tink! 

MM was supposed to text me and keep me updated :( she totally didn't! So I'm stuck waiting just like everyone else :D

hurrrrrrrrrryyyyyy up ladies!


----------



## Devi#1

How awesome tink!!! Good luck! Hope your home birth preps were done in time. Yay! Guess the full moon charm worked on u!

Mm - what happened? How u?


----------



## Devi#1

Went to the doc today for an appt.. I am now 3cm, 100% and baby is lower than before (before was 0 station) , everything looks PERFECT.. 

induction is still on saturday if baby doesnt come today/tomorrow..


----------



## Joli

oohh, Devi, it sounds like baby is totally ready to go! How exciting!!! 

I washed all of baby's clothes and blankets yesterday, felt so wonderful to be folding them up this morning. We're moving into a serviced apartment 2 weeks before baby is due, as we have sold our flat and our new house won't be ready to move into for a few more months, so I expect things are going to be pretty stressful just before baby arrives! I feel gutted that I can't put together a nursery for a few months...but at least I'll be keeping busy!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I have a son!!!!! Name to follow! Born at home in water at 6:24pm on 23 Sept, weighing 8lb 10oz. The midwife only just walked through the door the second I delivered him! He was born in his sack of waters which is lucky apparently! I had no pain relief other than TENS machine before getting in pool. It was all quite traumatic but incredibly natural and we are all well although shell-shocked and knackered! Photos will follow within next few days. 

Good luck Devi..... Hope it goes well for you and I'm thinking of you x


----------



## 2016

^^ :yipee:

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pics and hear the whole dramatic birth story!


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!! Well done tink. Massive congratulations. Like 2016 says can't wait to see pics etc. xx


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats again cant wait to see pics..

wonder how mm is getting on, she must have no signal xx


----------



## Joli

wow wow WOW!! CONGRATULATIONS TINK!!!!!!!!!!! That is SO awesome - I can't believe you went through the whole labour without the midwife!! Can't wait to hear the whole story and of course see the photos!! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

Yay--congrats, Tinkerbell! I'm glad to hear everything went to smoothly--woot


----------



## Britt11

Congratulations Tink, what a wonderful story!!
Its so exciting that so many of you are having your babies now. 
Look forward to more updates from Devi and MM!!
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

BNB doesn't seem to want to let me reply today :(

CONGRATS TINK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

:yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:YAY!!!!!! TINK .. how awesome!!! congrats mummy!!

wow what a awesome waterbirth experiance, baby born in the bag & all.. how cool!! well done!


----------



## Joli

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR INDUCEMENT DEVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybird28

Yeah all the best devi, hope things go well and can't wait to see if pandu is pink or blue! X


----------



## 2016

^^ can't wait either! Hope all goes smoothly for you too Devi! I am guessing pink!


----------



## Joli

I have another awkward questions for you ladies... you know how your lady bits feel after you've BD'd with someone very well endowed, and you feel a bit stretched or wider for the next day or two?... well, I haven't BD'd but I have this wide, stretched feeling - no pain or soreness, but definitely feels different. Anyone else ever feel this before!?!? You can't feel any dilation can you? or maybe it's just muscles loosening up even more??


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i think i know the feeling u mean and can u feel like a pressure kind of feeling aswel?


----------



## 2016

I have had that feeling once or twice. Kept feeling like I was about to lay an egg or like I had been kicked repeatedly in the foof!
Think it's either the head engaging, or extra blood flow to your lady bits...:shrug:


----------



## Joli

I'm not sure if I feel pressure - well, sometimes I do, but it's on and off, whereas this wide feeling is constant - it's like when you're doing kegals and you're in an open position, it feels really open just inside, like the perenial muscle inside is wider... I haven't read anything about it exactly, just feels like I've left 'something' inside me for too long, took it out and now feel a bit wider! haha :rofl:


----------



## Joli

Some updated bump pics - gettin big now!
 



Attached Files:







Third Trimester.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GossipGirly

u have the neatest cutest little bump joli xxx


----------



## Joli

:happydance:


GossipGirly said:


> u have the neatest cutest little bump joli xxx

Not feeling so little! I honestly can't imagine stretching even more over the next few weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

I wonder how mm is getting on, kinda worrying we havent heard from her, hoping she is just so caught up in her little man she doesnt have time to post


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> I wonder how mm is getting on, kinda worrying we havent heard from her, hoping she is just so caught up in her little man she doesnt have time to post

It's only been 4 days since her section...I wasn't expecting to hear from her for a week at least!

Joli...great bump. I agree with GG, it is very neat. :thumbup:
Forgot to say - I had to chuckle at your earlier post...don't be so sure all of us knows what it feels like with someone well endowed. Well I do, I think, but it's relative I guess! :haha: I do have a very well endowed vibrating rabbit getting dusty in the drawer! :winkwink:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I know but she said she would have signal afterwards.. im just being impatient i cant wait to see little man x


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how mm is getting on, kinda worrying we havent heard from her, hoping she is just so caught up in her little man she doesnt have time to post
> 
> It's only been 4 days since her section...I wasn't expecting to hear from her for a week at least!
> 
> Joli...great bump. I agree with GG, it is very neat. :thumbup:
> Forgot to say - I had to chuckle at your earlier post...don't be so sure all of us knows what it feels like with someone well endowed. Well I do, I think, but it's relative I guess! :haha: I do have a very well endowed vibrating rabbit getting dusty in the drawer! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahaha - yes, I was wondering how to post my question with any level of dignity! :blush: Well, since I clearly have no shame... this morning, I put a finger inside and just lightly felt my cervix, and was surprised to feel it was actually very soft and slightly open - didn't actually put my finger in or anything, so no harm to baby or risk of bacteria etc. But was surpised afterwards to have a tiny tiny bit of spotting. That was a bit of a shocker, so I'm not going anywhere near there any more!! :dohh: Will speak with doc at my check-up tomorrow!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies..... I am adding some photos of our new addition to the family..... Theo Jamie! Saw the midwife again today and he is now 8lb 6oz so has dropped 4oz since birth, but that's perfectly normal!

Hope you enjoy the photos! We are recovering well and he is breastfeeding with ease so I am sure he will soon be piling on the weight! lol

Hope Mommymichele and Devi are ok and can't wait to hear from them and to hear how it went for them. At some point soon I will update you with the full birth story but was keen to let you see some pics as I know you want to see him! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2497.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2499.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2573.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyMichele

Sorry ladies, I'm back though!

Charles Evan William
4 pounds 14 ounces
17 inches long
September 22, 2010 9:46 AM
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301502.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301510.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301511.jpg​


----------



## GossipGirly

aww there both absolutly beautiful x


----------



## Ladybird28

Ahh bless, they are both totally gorgeous and so cute! I hope you ladies are recovering well too x


----------



## Joli

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh my goodness - TINK AND MM - they're BEAUTIFUL!!! I literally have tears in my eyes seeing your pics. I am so so happy for the both of you. I can't wait to hear about both of your stories!!!

Devi - how's everything going????


----------



## Devi#1

It's a boy!! Name yet to decide. He was born on my 25th birthday!! 26 sept 2010. 8lbs 7 oz of pure bliss. I ended up having a emergency c-sec after 22 hours of agonizing labor. All is ok now. Still in hospital recovering. More later


----------



## GossipGirly

awww congrats devi!! loads of boys! eeee joli u next x


----------



## Ladybird28

Congratulations devi!!!!! Wow it's all happening at the moment and it's boys, boys, boys.
Hope you are feeling ok after your section.
Like GG says you next joli, then me and GG...I can't wait after seeing all these lovely pics and birth announcements xx


----------



## Britt11

Devi#1 said:


> It's a boy!! Name yet to decide. He was born on my 25th birthday!! 26 sept 2010. 8lbs 7 oz of pure bliss. I ended up having a emergency c-sec after 22 hours of agonizing labor. All is ok now. Still in hospital recovering. More later

oh my gosh Devi, congrats!! :happydance: wow thats a big baby and you are just tiny - I cant believe you went through all the labour pains for weeks to have a C-section after all. Cant wait to see the pics and hear the name!!

Tink, so beautiful...little peanut :hugs:

Joli, yeah you're next in line, cant even wait and then GG woo hoo!!

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, Devi! Can't wait to see pics. Glad you seem to be doing well (at least well enough to post a BandB update) :)

MM and Tinkerbell--thanks for sharing pics of your handsome boys with us! I'm so happy that everyone made it through OK.

I hope to be joining y'all soon! I'm ready.

Joli--great bump pics. Re: the vag stuff, I have that too! The other day it felt like something was stuck in there, and I thought my mucus plug might be making its way out, but that didn't happen. Now I have some pain in there when I walk, sometimes sharp and sometimes just like achiness. I wonder if this means I'm dilating? Maybe it's just from extra pressure? Who know...

I'm going to try to post new bump pics today. I keep saying I don't know how I will get any bigger, but it somehow keeps happening. I've stopped worrying about the stretch marks now. Seems like a lost cause :(
I'm feverishly rubbing the cocoa butter skin therapy oil on 3-4 times a day and it doesn't seem to be doing anything, but maybe it will help get things back in shape post-baby.
I realized I'm looking at like 75 lbs to lose. Boo. I was already 20 lbs above where I wanted to be, and I'm up another 55 lbs since being preggo--how is that possible??

TTYS :)


----------



## 2016

Here come the boys!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woweeeee!!!! :wohoo:

Tink...What a cute bundle Theo is and just LOOK at all that gorgeous dark hair!

MM....Charlie looks so tiny but so alert and grown up in his face. So perfect...awwww.

Devi....I knew the instant I guessed pink, I would be wrong - I always am! :haha: Glad you got to have him on your birthday. He will have a lot of answering to do for making it do difficult for you these last weeks! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Joli

CONGRATULATIONS DEVI!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!! Wow, this has been such an exciting few days for us on this thread!! Devi, does he have a name yet?

Hibiscus, Ladybird, GG and shortly followed by 2016 - ready or not, D-day is coming for us!! :happydance:

Hibiscus - I will ask my doc tomorrow what the feeling is - I don't really feel pain so much, but I get sudden pressure but it's gone within a few seconds - maybe it's the baby engaging. I'll let you know what I find out!! One other thing I've noticed today is that the baby does seem lower and it's slightly easier to breath tonight, so I think our babies are getting ready to make their appearances!! Don't worry about the weight, it will drop off really quickly once you're breastfeeding. I have put on 5 pounds in just the last 2 weeks, so I know baby's on a crazy growth spurt (together with my appitite!). I have lots of growing stretch marks on my hips from when I was a teenager, but so far the only pregnancy stretch marks I have is where my skin has thinned where my belly button piercing normally is - it's slowly getting bigger, so I'm going crazy with the oils too! I've been using Bio Oil my whole pregnancy and I've started putting vasaline on the stretch mark line - might be stronger stuff for you to use rather than cocoa butter?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi and Mommymichele..... Congratulations on your boys! Yay! Can't wait to hear what you've called Pandu Devi and I hope you are recovering well after your section hun. Mommymichele.... Charlie is a handsome blond little man! So small too! I hope your section went well too and that you are recovering and starting to heal now!

Thanks everyone for all the lovely comments about our little Theo. I'm sooooo in love with him! DH and I are off to my pregnancy yoga and active birth class tonight to show Theo off and tell our birth story. 

Our boys are all really good with Theo and are staying at my parents' house this week to allow me to recover a bit. I miss them though :(


----------



## LittleAurora

OHHH congratulations!!!! the are beautifull little boys!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

oooo hib im so sorry I forgot about you and clairenicole you guys are before joli eeek *slaps wrists"


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops me too, slapped wrists for us both!!! My case of baby brain is getting worse, sorry ladies x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone! I spent the weekend in MN and had my babyshower and look what happened!!!!


The babys are so cute!!!!!!!! Congrats Tink and Devi and MM!!!!!! All boys!!!!!! Where are all the girls at?!?!?! The pictures are so cute!!!!

Joli- I don't even want to go into what my downstairs feels like half the time... it sucks! But your bump is so cute!! thanks for the pics!

Yeah everyone seems to foget about me!!! I only have 4 weeks left too lol! BUt I feel like I could go at any time :D EEKS!

Spent my day putitng together the changing table and working in the babys room! we got SO MUCH STUFF this weekend!


----------



## 2016

Tink...just noticed that your second son's bday is 2.3.09 and Theo is 23.09. I love number matching (nerd) coooooool! :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

Thanks girls. We have named him Arjun!! He is an angel. Feeds like a champ aggressive sucker. Yay. Love him so much. Oh and belly is flat again! Looks weird though. Lol. Going home in a few hours.


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely name, iv never heard it before. Cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Congrats Devi!!


----------



## Joli

Devi - I love the name - does it have a special meaning? Tummy is flat? - do you mind me asking whether the skin is really loose? Are you going to use a belly wrap?

Had a check-up today and baby is now 5.72 pounds! Gonna be a big one! He's not engaged yet though, but is in head down position. We had another prenatal class today and DH learned how to swaddle and change a nappy, it was so cute watching him with the doll - and when he learned to swaddle, his comment was "hey, that's not so hard, it's just like wrapping a fajita!" - men! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi what a cute name!!! and i'm super jealous that your tummy is flat again!!!

MM- seriously Charlie looks like hes months old already!!! His features are so grown up!! and hes so handsom!!!

I'm off to the dr... hopefully we get some AWESOME pictures from this ultrasound! its around that time! :D


----------



## GossipGirly

haha yeh I thought that too claire so cute x


----------



## hibiscus07

Aww, Devi, that's great! I LOVE the name. And I want to know about the flat belly, too!

I just had my 36 wk appt today. Found out that my strep B culture was negative, thankfully. My fundal height is 38 cm! I didn't think that was possible. I just looked at a chart and it's above even the 95th percentile for 39 weeks. Argh. I hope baby drops soon.
I asked about the sizing scan next week and wondered what we would do if it indicates that the baby is like 9 lbs or something. She said they won't induce no matter what. Ack! I was hoping they would and she said they will never induce simply because the baby is large. If we get to the labor stage and he looks like he's 10+ lbs, then they would assess whether it looks like my body can handle the delivery and, if not, offer c-section as an option. Ugh.
This is all hypothetical for now, though, since we have no idea how big the baby is. However, a 38 cm fundal height makes me wonder!!

Joli--5.72 lbs sounds large for 35 weeks. Isn't it?? I guess these things can be off by a pound or two, right?


----------



## 2016

Devi...what a great name for your little boy! Had you picked names all along or just decided when he arrived?

Hibiscus...the more I talk to people, the more it seems those growth/weight measurement scans are inaccurate. I know someone supposed to have a 10lb plus baby and he was born 6 pounds - and vice versa. The hospital round here won't even bother with the scans anymore. :shrug:
At our ante-natal classes at the weekend the mw had said that small babies often cause more trouble than the big ones anyway because they can get themselves into more awkward birth positions. The weight also doesn't give a clear indication of how big the head is...and that is the real issue when giving birth! The head size of a 7lb baby and a 10lb baby can be very similar. The 10lb baby could just be taller or have a chunky abdomen.
Whatever size he is you WILL manage and he will be perfect. :flower:

Can anyone tell I have just come from my yoga/hypnobirthing class? Don't know what they do to me but I have gone from fearing and dreading labour to looking forward to it! :haha:

Tink...did you find their techniques coming in handy for your birth?


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo 2016 I start my nct course on monday so hoping I start looking forward to labour..

hib I agree with 2016 those estimates are more than often wrong, my cousin just gave birth to a 5lb 12oz baby who was supposedly nearer 9lb's


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - 5.72 pounds is heavy for a 35 week baby, but our baby has been big right from the very start - the doc says that his head and torso isn't unusually big or anything, he's just a looonnnggg baby! haha In Hong Kong, if you're going to have a 10lbs + baby, then they always ask if you want a C-section, in fact, something like 40% of women here have a C-section as a lot of the Chinese like to pick an 'auspicious' day for their baby to be born. Interestingly, in our prenatal class, we were told that having a bigger baby makes labour and delivery easier than a smaller baby, as bigger babies have more weight for gravity to work with, so their deliveries tend to be faster. The lady teaching us is really interesting, she's German and has worked in Iran for many years as a midwife in some very rough conditions. 

2016 - I'm totally looking forward to the whole labour thing (must be the prenatal yoga classes too! haha). Ever since my surgery, all my fears about labour and pain have totally gone out of the window - I'm just ready for it now!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I definitely think the yoga and active birth classes helped to prepare me
for labour this time. Mentally I was extremely anxious, this can make your body tense and this is not good for labour as you really need to relax to allow your baby to come out! That's where the water helped for me as the warmth and the weightlessness relaxed my muscles and allowed me to birth little Theo quickly and without the need for drugs or medical intervention. I'd say practice what you've learnt at home and write the important things down and read them regularly! ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Hib. Don't worry about big baby. U never really know how big baby is until he gets here. Arjun was 4.9lb at 32 week ultrasound. & remember u can't control how l&d is going to end up. 

Belly is flAt because of the belly band help. It's remarkable. 
My milk came in today!! Arjun is having a field day & feeding almost every hour!!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Birth story. 

I went in for induction on 25th sept at 8 am they started with pitocin. I was 2cm & 100% effaced. 
8:30 doc came & broke waters. 
Pretty soon started having killer contrax 2 mins apart!! Painful like hell. 
I labored on till 4 when I couldn't stand the pain anymore. Was checked & told I was 4 cm only!! I got an epidural. 
Painfree I was 7cm at 7pm & 10cm at 10pm

When I was 10cm after a hour or 2, started pushing only to find out baby head was not in ideal position & let's try and turn it by pushing at a angle. Anyways after doing all this at 4 am babys head was stuck in a position where it was hard to push out. Doc tried 2 rounds of vacuum with no luck to suck out baby.. Didn't want to injure baby so gave up. 

After 21 hours of labor & close to 4 hours of pushing Arjun was born via c/section at 5:18-am on 26th sept. 8lb 6 oz. 20cm!!


----------



## Joli

Good grief, Devi, what a story! I honestly can't imagine having to go through the labour, vaccum and then c-section. What a trooper you are!! On the belly band did you end up using "Bella Band"? and if so, are you comfortable wearing it with a c-section? How's the breastfeeding going with the milk coming in? I really hope I'll be able to breast feed without toooooo much difficulty.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwww Devi!!!!!!! My fav part of your whole birth story was where you said pain free after the epi! :D Your baby just didn't want to come out huh!!! I'm really finding myself super excited to breast feed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh me 2 claire! cant wait be devastated if i cant do it so some unbeknown reason x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Devi that's some birth story! After such a long labour too! At least little Arjun is here now and feeding well. So pleased for you!

I will post my birth story soon but been suffering a bit with baby blues and feeling the need to rest. Little Theo is doing really well though and only waking once during the night for a feed. He's such a contented little fellow.

Hope all you ladies are well :)


----------



## LittleAurora

thats a very unusual name...how is it pronounced?

Tink your wee man looks so funny in that pic...like he is plotting!!

can we have more baby pics please!! 

and some more babies born!! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

I will volunteer to have the next baby! I'm ready to get this little kicker OUT OF ME!


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - I think you are next in line with Hibiscus, can't believe you two are only a day apart! I'm totally ready to have baby now too - well, I'm ready, but we still need to move apartments in 2 weeks...but apart from that! haha. 

Tink - sorry you're suffering from baby blues - did you have the same with your other babies? we're here for you!

Devi - Please sent pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aurora - how are you doing with little Amelia?


----------



## 2016

Ladies...

Here is today's bump pic and my progression on the journey so far:
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TKWKNbHr9pI/AAAAAAAAA14/LMRKHSLqAUA/s800/5weeks%20to%2028%20weeks.jpg

Apologies but this was the least p'd off face I could muster today. I have been feeling progressively more stressed and down because of work this last week. I am exhausted! I keep begging them to take the pressure off of me but they don't....up until the point I have to keep dashing to the loo when the stress triggers BH or I feel dizzy, sick or have palpitations. Got to the point where I cry just at the thought of going to work and cry from relief when I get into my car at the end of the working day. :cry:
It has to stop. So I am going to the GP today to get signed off for a week at least and maybe they will get a shock (because I have never had a week off like that) and will sort out my workload! :smug:
In any event, I am sure I have a cold now too and am shivery, sore throat, achy blah blah. My body is telling me to slow down/stop....so I am going to do something I never do and listen to it! :haha:


----------



## Devi#1

pic of my baby

https://picasaweb.google.com/sweetgols/Arjun?authkey=Gv1sRgCNHl4sLB4uKHGw#5522827737136464546


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... You are right to listen to your body and shame on your work for putting you under that kind of pressure. You should ask them for a pregnancy risk assessment of your work and that will raise a few hairs on the back of their necks! Take care of yourself and your baby and rest hun. Lovely bump collage btw! ;)

Devi..... Absolutely beautiful pics of baby Arjun! Some really lovely ones of you and DH too! Bet you are super proud! What a yummy scrummy new mummy you are! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi- you have such a cute family!!!!! Arjun is beautiful!! Have you ever seen those movies where a girl gives birth and then looks amazing and your like "yeah right cause that happens".... you look like one of those movie women lol All put together and pretty! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Devi#1

Haha ya right I look like a swollen fish!! So pumped with those iv fluids. I love arjuns pics with dh though they are great!


----------



## 2016

Devi...what special photos those are! Were these taken the day he was born? Did you have a pro come out to do them? Gee I wish I looked as fantastic as that while 'puffy and swollen'...you look fab to me!

Tink...believe it or not they HAVE already done an assessment then ignored it! Doctor was very angry I'd let myself get so run down and signed me off for 2 weeks at least. What a weight that's been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Devi#1

They were taken the day after.. our hospital has professional photographer company come around and do a photoshoot & we can buy the pics if we want to ... no obligations..

2016 - take lots of rest love.. u dont need squiggle making an appearance so soon.. take rest, go & decorate nursery / shop!! relax.. glad your doc gave u a 2 week time off note.. 

MM - how are u doing?? 

I am ok.. just hurting when i get up off the couch / out of bed.. insision hurts a bit then.. other than that.. all good.. 
I am wearing the belly belt/band that the hospital gave me.. the one that I had bought myself i cannot fit into for some reason it is too small.. 
My nips have taken a beating.. Arjun sucks so hard! But all worth it in the end when the doc told me yesterday that he is gaining the weight back that he lost intially.. YAY! Arjun didnt go potty for 2 days.. i got worried.. yesterday he had a Poop exlposion day.. YUCK!!!! LOTS of poop everywhere all day long all over his clothes & everything! How life changes, before I would run away from a baby with a poop explosion & now i wash poor little baby covered in poop with no objection.. hehe..


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm good! Just busy but not with Charlie really, my family is visiting. Charlie is a good nurser!

I'll give you more of an update when .... I have full use of both my arms... some one is napping in the left arm!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh those pics are sooo cute!! you look amazing!


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a quick photo update from us!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P280810_142202.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00085-20100930-0839.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00067-20100929-1034.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03969.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03968.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03938.jpg

'tallica baby!!!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0302-1.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0287-1.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

devi - he is such a cutey and such amazing pics I love the one of him and daddy touching noses so sweet.

aurora - how grown up is your little cutey looking already! she is adorable, I love the one of her smiling lying with her arms out and her little metallica boxer pose 

Iv gone all gooey and excited to meet my lil girl now the little horror loves to keep me up all night with her hiccups and boxing my sides whichever way i lie!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

LittleAurora..... Amelia is just gorgeous and looks sooooo grown up now!

You will be pleased to hear the baby blues have passed now (I had it with each of my babies for just a day or two).

Right, here's my lengthily birth story, gore and all!!! lol

Within 24 hours of deciding on a home water birth we had managed to transform our conservatory into the birthing room with the hired birth pool set up in place! By the time I had finished the room, I felt very tired and had a bloody show. I had been losing bits and pieces of my mucus plug for about a week with lots of Braxton Hicks! By now I was a week over due! My community midwife has never been the kind of midwife I would recommend or want to deliver my baby and even now she was the only negative factor in the whole shift of birth plans. She was not encouraging of our plans and although she did organise the home birth paperwork, she kept reminding us that it still might not go ahead. I had to repeatedly chase up the home birth box to be delivered. My CM also told me that there would be no available pain relief and that there was no Entonox, but this was not what I was told by the lovely CM we had come round to assess me when I was in the latent stages of labour! However, I was woken up at 3am by vague period type pains on Thurs 23rd Sept. I went to the loo and realised I had had much more of a show and with that, contractions started to come about every 15/20 mins but they weren't really very painful. So I put on my TENS machine and tried to rest until morning. I got up and showered and phoned my CM to inform her that things had started. She sent a lovely CM round as she was busy in clinic and I was told I was 2/3cm dilated but that baby needed to move to a slightly more favourable position before labour would really start so I spent some time on my birth ball and on all fours. By just after lunchtime the contractions intensified and my CM turned up and examined me. She is not very gentle and I knew I must be around 4-5cm and was feeling ready to get in the pool as my TENS machine was beginning to not provide enough relief from the pain. I was trying my best to relax and breathe through each contraction and had some relaxing birth music on but I knew it was time for the warm water to relieve the tension I was feeling. However, on rough examination my CM told me I was still only 2-3cm and 50% effaced which I knew was inaccurate as I had already examined myself just before she got there! Maybe it was the anxiety she created that made me clam up! Tony also didn't like her attitude. We knew she was on duty until 5pm and desperately did not want her to be here to deliver our baby, so we were both relieved when she said she would leave us to it for a bit but that I should not get in the pool yet as I needed to be at least 4-5cm before I could do so or I would risk stopping or stalling labour. After she went, my contractions ramped up another gear and I began to get tearful as I was not coping well with the pain. So after about an hour I examined myself and could feel no thickness to my cervix so knew I was totally effaced and gestimated that I was about 5-6cm dilated. So I got in the pool which instantly relaxed me and I found I could cope better with the contractions and could zone out in between each one to get some much needed rest. By now I was vocalising through my contractions to enable me to cope. It was just Tony and I and Tony was very supportive but had to spend much time regulating the pool temperature to keep it constant. 

We realised I was at transition stage when I started talking rubbish and crying! We waited until after my CM's shift finished before phoning labour ward to ask for a midwife. They called one out to us but we had to wait for her to get here. I was wanting Entonox by now but was just about coping. I was starting to feel the urge to push and so inbetween contractions, examined myself and knew I was fully dilated and could feel baby's head at the top of the birth canal. My waters were intact and I could feel the membranes around baby's head. I remained as calm as I could and Tony told Labour Ward I was starting to want to push. They said they would send a second closer midwife but if he thought delivery was imminent, he should phone an ambulance so the Paramedic could deliver the baby. I continued with the urge to push getting stronger with the next few contractions. Finally the door went just as I had a really powerful contraction and I told Tony I needed the Entonox quickly! Just then I pushed hard and baby's head crowned and I told the midwife..... "his head's crowning!" The midwife rushed in and told Tony to prepare to catch the baby whilst she scrambled around her bag to fetch out some gloves. Baby's body shot out with the next push (all in same contraction) and the midwife just managed to get her gloves on and grab him, brought him to the surface of the water and removed him from inside the intact membranes. He immediately cried heartily! The time was 6:24pm. Meanwhile I was in complete shock and crying and shaking all over. The midwife hadn't even had a chance to introduce herself and said to me, "you were hanging on to him until I got here, weren't you?". To which I replied "yes, I think so". Relief flooded my body as I realised he was fine and we had done it without any drugs or medical intervention.

So after a completely natural labour and delivery, came the slightly less positive bit.... The cord was clamped and cut without allowing it to stop pulsating as I had wanted but there was reason for this.... The cord was very short and was causing me discomfort with baby on my tummy as it was pulling on my very tender insides! Baby was taken from me and I got out of the pool. I was hoping for a natural 3rd stage but was given oxytocin injection as the blood loss was difficult to gauge. I delivered the placenta quickly. The midwife said how lucky it was for baby to be delivered in his water sack. I felt sick and shaky due to the speed of delivery and how touch and go it was that the midwife was going to make it in time! But within a couple of hours I started to feel better. Baby latched on straight away and fed for an hour in total. He weighed in at 8lb 10oz with a head circumference of 35cm and a length of 51cm. He was perfect but we couldn't decide on a name and at almost 48 hours old, we finally decided on Theo Jamie. I escaped with a very minor tear so no need for stitches despite the speed of his delivery!

So there we go!!!!! We are recovering well and Tony was and is great - really stepped up to the mark and I can recall him standing there expecting to have to catch his new baby son, like a goal keeper with hands outstretched and a look of concentration and fear right across his face! He said it did not bother him in the slightest to watch Theo coming out into the world, whereas, he's never wanted to be down "business end" before with our other sons! lol


----------



## Joli

My goodness Tink, what a story - you have to print it out and keep a copy for baby Theo Jamie for when he gets older. I think my eyes were really wide and my jaw was dropped open as I read - that's so incredible that you and Tony went through all of that, and you without painkillers and just knowing what was happening with you body. I am in awe! Thanks so much for sharing with us - thank goodness you have some experience with your other sons. :flower:

Devi - those are gorgeous pictures, I agree with the other girls, you look absolutely stunning, I can't believe you just had a baby! Your husband looks adorable with Arjun. 

Aurora - I had to show my husband Amelia's Metallica t-shirt (he's a fan), and he was totally cooing at her picture - so sweet!!!!!!!

2016 - I'm sorry that you've been feeling so ill, you poor thing! Fantastic that your doctor has signed you off for 2 weeks, make sure you take a complete break. I felt guilty at first being off work, but now I'm just so grateful... I'm convinced that since my op, my pregnancy has gone smoothly because I've been resting. Plus I haven't experienced any swollen ankles or other bad pains - I don't even need to pee more than usual. So get well soon and rest up for you and Squiggle!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi- Swolen fish my arse!!!!! I wish our hospital had a professional photographer!!!!

Aurora- you birth some cute babies!!!!!!! Amelia is ADORABLE! And your OH is pretty cute too :D I'm suck a sucker for long hair and tattoos (which is funny because my hubs is always in the ARMY crew cut and no tats at all)!!! I wanted so bad to get Payson a little Nirvana tshirt :( Justin said NO lol it was 18 dollars and he wasn't having it!

2016- 2 weeks off!! YAY! You need to rest and relax and enjoy some you time before bubs gets here!! And don't let anyone run you ragged! You deserve to be happy and healthy in the workplace!

Tink- I'm so glad that you got the birth you mostly wanted! Its just about my worst nightmare to give birth at home with no drugs lol but I don't have a MW and my OH wouldn't be catching anything he'd probably faint! I'm so glad your over your baby blues! And I think Theo Jamie is a seriously cute name!!!!! will you call him ted??

I'm full term tomorrow!


----------



## Ladybird28

Whoa tink that's a cracking birth story, especially the mental pic created of your hubby stood like a goalkeeper waiting to catch the baby! 

Devi - those are stunning photographs. You look amazing and Arjun is soo cute.

Mm - Charlie is such a cutie and so blond too, glad things went ok.

Aurora - Amelia is beautiful and I am loving the metallica top, I'd love one of those for my bubs.

Clairenicole - full term tomorrow, yay. It's your turn next!!

I'm feeling rotten at the moment. Can hardly walk due to terrible pains in my side and across my bump, it's really getting me down as I can hardly do anything.apparently the mw says my stomach muscles have split which it what's causing the problem but they are pleased I've made it to 34 weeks and say if I do go into labour now then they will just let it go ahead. Oh and just to top it all off I got a letter from the hospital today saying that when I was admitted a few weeks ago they took a "specimen" and the lab results have come back and I need to see my doctor on Monday. I'm totally confused by it as I dont feel that I have an infection of any sort so I'm a bit mystified.


----------



## GossipGirly

wow tink amazing story :) thanks for sharing...

oo ladybird hope all is ok, im sure its nothing serious hopefully just a little teeny infection, exciting that u could be meeting ur little baby anytime soon!


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks gg, must admit it is a bit worrying especially as I can't find out more til Monday. Fingers crossed it's just like you say and turns out to be a little infection x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I've had a couple infections LB... our bodies are sess pool apparently while we're pregnant!! I'm sure its nothing!!!!!! And some anti Bs will clear it up!


----------



## Devi#1

LOve the pics aurora. Wow she is growing up fast.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - you can be restassured that if your specimin showed something threatening, then your doctor would have called you immediately rather than waiting until Monday, so hopefully it's not too serious! If your muscles have ripped, then make sure you wear a corset after your give birth to help them repair :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

I am FULL TERM today! At the MOST I have 20 more days!!! We're for SURE inducing on the 23rd... but shes going to induce on the 18th if I'm showing signs of labor before then because shes going to be out of town the 21st and 22nd..... but either way... 20 days!!!!!! THATS SO SOON! And yet so far away!


----------



## GossipGirly

I thought full term was 40 weeks and term was 37? and im soooo jel xx


----------



## 2016

ClairNicole.....woop woop! It's the final countdown for you! How exciting! Great that you know the end is in clear sight! :yipee:

Tink...what a rollercoaster birth story. How scary to be there on your own, baby coming out with no midwife around! Eeeek! You did a superb job staying calm and letting your body do what it obviously knows how to do. :thumbup:

Ladybird...that sounds very painful :( it never ceases to amaze me the amount of body troubles pregnancy throws at us...and we keep going and do it again and again! :shrug: Us gals are TOUGH! Like Joli said, if the results were desperately urgent they wouldn't make you wait. I had them say the same to me and all I had was an ever so slightly elevated white blood count in a urine sample. When I went back and they repeated the test it was normal again. :dohh:


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks ladies, I've calmed down a bit now bout the letter. I'm sure it will be something and nothing. I'll post an update when I come back tomorrow. Just gotta manage to get an appointment first and deal with the battle-axe receptionist!!


----------



## Joli

woohoo ClaireNicole!! I have 30 days left to go, super excited - and ticker moved up to the last box today. Can't believe we're nearly there, remember when we first got our BFPs? :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck at the docs ladybird ;)


----------



## Devi#1

Wow! What a story tink!! You are so brave to do all that on your own. U must be so proud. 

Ladybird hope the problem is just minor & nothing to worry about. 

Claire final countdown!!!! Yay!! Last few days are the hardest to go by.


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm back folks, the doc showed me what the hospital had sent n it just showed yeasts. He said that as I have no symptoms, ie itching, discharge etc that we can ignore it and I just need to contact my midwife if I do get symptoms. 
Least now I know there's nothing wrong, thank goodness.


----------



## hibiscus07

Aww, great pics, LittleAutora and Devi! Your little ones are both so adorable :)

Congrats on reaching full term, ClaireNicole! I'm 1 day behind you, so today is my day. Ready to go!

Here are some new belly pics. So much for my smooth belly :( I get kind of grossed out looking at it. Oh well...it's all for a good cause, right?

We get our U/S to determine size tomorrow. I am sure it won't be accurate but it will be nice to see the little guy on U/S one last time.

Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







belly 37w.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7









belly 37w-c.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









belly 37w-d.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird...... So pleased all was ok at the docs..... What a relief it must be for you.

Hibiscus....... What a lovely big round bump you have now! ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

Great bump hibiscus. Hope the scan goes well.


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...that's exactly what happened to me! Makes you wonder why they can't just tell you that over the phone! Glad it's no worry though. :hugs:

hib...that's a great bump and I see you only have 3 weeks to go today! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - I'm glad it was nothing serious - I have a yeast infection too, but again, zero symptoms, and docs says to do nothing about it for now unless it bothers me.

Hibiscus - that is a beautiful bump to be proud of! As for the stretchies - I think I would be gutted too if I got them (I am getting one just above my belly button where my belly button ring goes), but I guess that one consolation is that all of your stretchies are low down, so once your belly shrinks they won't be very visible :flower: Keep up with the creams/oils though, cause I'm sure they will help!


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, all!

Joli--I bet if you don't have the stretch marks by now (except for the one tiny one), you'll be OK. Mine showed up at 32 weeks and have just grown seemingly exponentially each week. How much weight have you gained now?


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I was originally on target to gain about 40 pounds, but I lost 10 pounds whilst I was in hospital, so I've gained 22 pounds so far (I'm estimating 28 pounds in total). It's incredible when I think that I was nearly this same weight when I was at 25 weeks - I'm tons bigger in the tummy, but I'm normally pretty athletic and all my muscles have emaciated since the hospital. I can totally imagine your frustration with the stretchmarks - I told myself that if I got them, I would save up to get laser treatment afterwards to get rid of them... so don't fret too much, medical marvels today can cure them! :flower:


----------



## Joli

ok... I've just spent the last 3.5 hours writing a letter to my baby boy. Throughout my pregnancy, I've been putting together a scrapbook/journal to one day give to our son, and in it, I wanted to enclose a letter for him to read. I can't believe how emotional it has made me! Love the little guy so much already! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Joli...that is so lovely. I thought my journal on bnb could turn into something for LO, but it seems so full of worry and negativity and moaning I don't think I will. :blush:


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Joli...that is so lovely. I thought my journal on bnb could turn into something for LO, but it seems so full of worry and negativity and moaning I don't think I will. :blush:

You could always pull out extracts, I'm sure he'd be fascinated with it one day! Then you can add in your bump pics and baby shower pics and notes from friends and family. I am using this scrapbook, I think it's fantastic - https://www.tummy-talk.com/


----------



## LittleAurora

well wee amelia had her jabs today she was so brave!! but i still cant beleive she is 2months old already!!

She rolled right over twice yesterday im so amazed at her!! she is giggling and smiling!! awsome!!


----------



## Devi#1

Happy 2 month birthday Amelia


----------



## GossipGirly

cant wait for my girl im getting impatient now, been to mw and she is head down but midwife told me not to bounce on my ball or drink RLT yet as its too early :( I just want to meet her and of course get my body back! I think she is going to be Melody Rose completly went off darcey and this is oh's fave name so I think il just let him have this one, im just worried she will get called mel for short, see what she thinks of it when she comes out anyway..

got protien in urine so ? uti, doing another sample later as i could only manage a small drop at the appointment. Also been reffered to physio for hip, back and gurdle pain, appointments go down to every 2 weeks now x


----------



## 2016

Happy 2 months Amelia - she is such a cutie and doing so well!

Joli...you are right, maybe I will just take my journal posts and edit them into a nicer more coherant story. Thanks for the link.

GG...when can you start with the tea and the ball then? I have my ball already but only for sitting on to ease the pelvic pain. Melody is one of my favourite names too. I had a childhood friend named Melody and nobody even considered calling her Mel.


----------



## GossipGirly

she said 37 weeks x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

LovelyLLocely choice of name Gossipgirly!

Happy 2 months to Amelia! Can't believe where the time has gone!

I started with the RLT at about 36 weeks and used my birth ball for months before I was due. 

Little Theo is on a major growth spurt and has fed every hour today for half of the day and has been awake too! I am proper knackered!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli- I can totally remember that we got our BFPS around the same time :D Yours just a smidge after mine! It feels like we've been pregnant FOREVER! I guess its our race now! Me you and HIB!!

I really hate it when you ladies complain about stretchies!!! I think I have stretch marks ON my stratchmarks lol. Luckily no one ever sees my tummy anyway! Oh doesn't care at all... because I had them when we met from bb#1... but now they are so much worse and getting DARK again!!!!! AHHHHHH.

Gemma- I love Melody! Thats really exciting! Its fun to finally choose a name and then you can call her that.... We call my tummy out little Payson Bump lol

I had a dr. appt today... nothing new! NST was good.. baby is good movement is good and hb is good... can't complain about anything! Although I can't believe we could have out baby in like 12 days :| thats CRAZY


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli--28 lbs sounds perfect, actually. I'm sure it will be gone within like 2 or 3 weeks!

We had our ultrasound to check the weight of the baby and the estimate is 7 lb 11 oz--eek!! She said it's plus or minus 1 lb, so I'm really hoping we're at the lower end of that! In another 3 weeks, he could be huge...

They unexpectedly did a 3D pic for us, too. He's so cute! He kept putting his left hand in his mouth. I wonder if he'll be left-handed like me. We shall see!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 3D at 37 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2016

Great pic hib! I wouldn't worry about a potentially bigger baby, my theory is you won't know what it feels like to have had a small baby before so you won't know the difference.

Feels like you girls are all so close and I still have aaaaages - 79 days!!! Hope you all still hang around that long to see my boy being born. And I hope the TTC girls join us soon -it's been 29 weeks, no bfps :shrug:


----------



## Ladybird28

Aurora - can't believe Amelia is 2 months already, how time flies.

GG - love the name Melody Rose, it sounds lovely.

Hib - what a sweet 4d pic, sounds like he's gonna be a big lad. My first was 9lb 2oz but the birth wasn't too bad.

I'm wondering whether bubs has engaged as in the last day or so I've started feeling lots of pressure down below and I have to keep going to the loo as i get a strange feeling that I need to go constantly.


----------



## Joli

Aurora - wow 2 months! I can't believe how that time has just flown by! 

GG - I agree with 2016, Melody is a lovely name, very unique and feminine :flower:

Tink - how much RLT would you drink? I'm not used to drinking so much tea and am paranoid it is going to stain my teeth, but I don't want to be holding baby in any longer than I have to, so I'm thinking of filling up my cup! 

ClaireNicole - stretchies suck - I have a ton of them on mythighs and hips and they kind of ride up my sides... I was going to wait until I finish having babies to see what I can do to get rid of them!! My mom has a totally flat stomach, but she's a petite chinese lady and after 3 kids, her poor stomach is full of stretchies. 

2016 - the 79 days will fly by fast, and don't you worry hon, we're bump buddies, I'll be hanging around for sure!! And I really hope we'll get some of the undergrads on this thread soon - Britt is having IVF in early Dec, so she should get a BFP by x-mas (fingers crossed!!).

Hibiscus - the 4D scan is wonderful!! You can totally see his little face! We're having a 4D scan this Friday and I'm so excited!! Once you get 36 weeks here, the docs ask you to come in for a scan once a week until delivery, so we're quite lucky we get to see our baby every week now :)

Ladybird - sounds like baby is engaged! I don't think my baby is yet (it wasn't last week) but I guess I'll find out more this Fri. Sometimes I think he has engaged cause I feel big pressure and I can suddenly breath properly, but then he moves again and the feeling goes away, so I'm really not sure! And I still don't think I've had any braxton hicks... do most women get it?


----------



## GossipGirly

I think our girl is engaged she is head down confirmed by midwife and she keeps going in and out I think.. U get horrid sharp electric shock type pains down there and a kind of pressure and feel like u need the loo all the time for a wee and a bit like u feel your back end is going to fall out! 

well iv started on 1 cup a day of RLT will up it to 2 at 36 weeks and then 3 at 37 when im term.. Iv got to say, its horrid stuff!! bleh!

oh and joli I havnt had braxton hicks yet, hoping the RLT brings a few on to get my body prepared x


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - I don't seem to have same big pressure down there like you do, kinda frustrating in a way, I'm not sure if my body feels all ready to go. Oh well, I guess it should all happen soon!


----------



## Joli

PS - GG on my pack of RLT, it says to drink 4 cups a day, do you think that's too much!?


----------



## nicole3108

hey everyone, sorry for not posting in so long, we just moved last Friday and I was overwhelmed trying to take care of ds while packing and cleaning. Just got the internet back!! :) and things are finally calming down, just unpacking the rest of my stuff when I feel like it now that most stuff is set up. 

Joli: I'm a bit late but those maternity pics were just beautiful, you look fantastic!!! Glad you're doing better now! I can't believe how close you're getting! 

2016: You've got such a nice bump! You've really popped in the last couple of weeks, just finished reading your journal but haven't posted yet. Thanks for messaging me as well. :hugs:

devi: Congratulations!!! The hospital photo shoot was beautiful, love seeing pics of your handsome little man! What a difference in the photos we can buy at our hospital, ours are just one awkward looking head on shot. 

tink: Congratulations on Theo!!! Was looking at the facebook pics, he's gorgeous! and what a birth story, you should be so proud of yourself! I'm always in awe when people can do it naturally (I couldn't the first time and doubt I will this time, although I'll give it a whirl at least for awhile)

mommymichele: Congratulations on Charlie, he's so beautiful, can't wait for more pics! How are you doing? 

gg: Haven't stopped by your journal but I will soon, hope there's more bump pics!! I love the name you picked, so pretty! and your nursery looks great! not long for you either!! yay!

clairenicole: Did I remember right, you might be induced soon? I should just look back a few pages...have you posted any new bump pics lately? How's it going with the nutruitionist? will have to catch up in your journal too! 

hibiscus: as always just love your bump! and what a great pic you got! He's so cute! did you ever get rid of the breathlessness? Just being nosey but have you decided on a name?

ladybird: I've had that feeling the last couple of days, with a lot of period type cramps, worried me a little but ds dropped at 32 weeks so maybe this one is similar. When do you find out if he's engaged? 

little aurora: 2 months already!!! That's crazy, I don't know why time seems to go faster once the baby comes, that's when it needs to slow down!

does anyone else have facebook? hope I didn't miss anyone! I can't believe so many babies are here already!


----------



## GossipGirly

aww nicole we have missed you! my due date buddy (ish) we all wondered were u had gone, hope ur well. 

Joli - I think u have to work up to that many cups, if you can stomach 4 cups a day go for it but its yack yack yack!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I didn't drink the tea as I didn't fancy it! Lol I had the tablets instead! So much easier but more expensive! I bought the higher strength tablets, think they were 750mg per tablet and I was taking one a day initially and then two a day with meals. Don't know if it has anything to do with it but my labour was much shorter and I had Braxton Hicks before labour too and I've never experienced those before. I think both are attributable to taking the RLT tablets.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...lovely to have you back and thanks for trawling through a catch up on my journal!

GG...I love the taste of RLT! Can't wait to stop drinking it. My yoga instructor reckons taking EPO (or better using the 500mg caps as a pessary) after 37 weeks work wonders to get babies to arrive on time. Don't know if I believe any of it tbh! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 its minging haha to be fair when i finished up it had gone cold Iv had a tip of putting some sugar in it to make it taste nicer so might try that. Were did u get the caspules from tink? do hollond and barrett do them or is it just the tea they do? x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

GG.... I bought my RLT tablets on eBay for about £8 but Holland and Barrett do them too I believe.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Just had midwife appointment and I'm now discharged. Theo weighs 9lb 9oz now and put on 11oz in 5 days!!!! Reckon my breastmilk must be gold top! Lol ;)


----------



## Joli

Yeah Nicole!! So great to hear from you! We've all been wonderin how you've been doing! Glad you've moved now - DH and I are moving next Friday - probably not the smartest thing to go 2 weeks before D-day, but great excuse for me not to be able to lift a finger! How have you been feeling? Have you had any new scan pics since we last heard from you?

GG - I have tried putting honey in my RLT and is seems to help a bit, but it is gross! It's really really hard to find in Hong Kong though, I found 1 store that stocks it...but I have no idea whether we can get it in pill form... hmm... think I will have to investigate this!!

Tink - awesome that Theo Jamie is doing so well! I hope we're all just as lucky with our breastfeeding. :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Yay welcome back nicole! Hope all went well with the move and you're finally starting to get straight.
I've been drinking RLT for about a week now, only trouble is it makes my heartburn a lot worse (I suffer terribly with it anyway). But no pain no gain eh. My 2nd stage with my last son was much easier and I'm sure RLT helped. 
I've also heard clary sage oil is good for getting things going too, but obviously I'm too early to start that yet.
Tink - sounds like you are doing a great job with breastfeeding if Theo has put that much on in a week.
Oh and I've found my exercise/birthing ball so that's now pumped up and ready in the living room, will prob have a go later


----------



## MommyMichele

Stopping to check in! My family just left, and we are on our own now, it's been a very long 2 weeks, maybe now I can get to know my son a little better!

Charlie is back up to birth weight although he only lost 4 ounces since birth. We're supplementing once a day to help him put on weight. Breastfeeding is going well but my supply took a major drop and I'm trying to get it back up. I've come down with yet another cold! Seems to be a monthly thing!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone! Dr. says everything is going great with bubs! She almost dropped me today at lunch we were standing up to pay and I got this like PAIN in my downstairs and it took everything I had to stay standing! I was leaning on OH!! He was like WTF lol. I forgot about how fun that last few weeks are with everything in your body getting ready to go! My other awesome news is that we FINALLY got approved for WIC!! Which means we get milk and bread and cheese and cereal and fresh fruits and veggies!!! YAY! And if something happens and I can't breastfeed then we get formula..... which will help SO MUCH! I'm super excited about that! I feel like all we pay is taxes its about time they give us a little back!

I'm SO READY to be done being pregnant! The nursery is DONE... and I'm just ready! I'm getting more and more excited about breast feeding too! Its gotta be an incredibly close feeling to the baby!!! I feel bad that OH doesn't get that kind of bonding time!!! 

Hib- I'm soooo jealous of your 3D scan pic! I get NOTHING when I go in!! Baby covers her face all the time and now shes so squished they said...we never see any good pics! And now she has hands AND feet in front of her face!! Its silly really. Our baby is such a stinker! Your way lucky that your picture turned out so well! what a cute baby!

Nicole- Welcome back!!! I hope the move went okay and your not stressing yourself out too much!!! I'm going to be induced at the latest on the 23rd but if I look like I might go into labor before that shes going to induce on the 18th! Which means 12 more days :| Shes going out of town on the 20th and 21st so she doesn't want me to go into labor while shes gone... and neither do I!!!

Joli- I hope the RLT starts workin for you! you actually have Braxton hicks throughout the whole pregnancy! Its just a matter of when you can start to feel them! Your body is going to be ready no matter what don't worry!!


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - what is clary sage oil? I was wondering do you know what the difference is between a birthing ball and a normal swiss ball?

MM - great to hear from you! Charles was so little when he was born, so it's great that he's back up to birth weight. 

ClaireNicole - I've heard of women in their last weeks suddenly get their legs taken out from under them, I think from baby kicking a nerve or something. Fantastic that you guys get assistance! That's really going to help with all the expenses of a little baby too! I didn't realise you get BH throughout your whole pregnancy!? I just figured that I had contractions before, so my body figures it knows what it's going to do, so doesn't feel like practicing any more! :rofl: I can't believe you're going to be induced so soooonn!! So exciting!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Mm - good to hear from you, hope you get rid of your cold soon. Such good news Charlie is doing well and up to his birth weight.

Clairenicole - wow not long now before you meet your little girl, so exciting. Glad things went ok with your appointment yesterday.

joli - clary sage is an essential oil that can be used with a carrier oil for massage or can be inhaled by placing a few drops of neat oil on a tissue. It is only to be used after 38/39 weeks though. Apparently acupressure is also safe to be used to try and bring on labour if overdue or full term. If you google it then there are a few websites and videos that show you how to do it and which points to use.
Oh and to be honest Joli I don't know the difference between the different types of balls but just thought that I'd use my exercise ball that I already had to save money instead of buying a new ball! 
I'm off to see the consultant at the hospital again this morning, hopefully itl just be for the usual 35 week stuff but we shall see x


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladybird - thanks for all the info! I wish so badly there was a Holland & Barrett here, it's so hard to find anything remotely natural! But a lot of women here have accupuncture around 39 weeks to help to induce labour. 

I'm trying to decide whether to buy a TENS machiene or not - any of you ladies who have had babies have any advice on whether this is really effective or not?


----------



## 2016

Joli...my yoga instructor says there's no difference between the two balls...it just needs to be big enough. If you are under 5ft8 then you need 65cm and if over then you need the biggest size which I think is 75cm. I am using mine from now while I watch telly to make sure I'm not slouching on the sofa which is apparently very bad for bubs positioning. Squiggle seems to favour transverse so I hope I can train him otherwise! I just won't be doing any major bouncing on the ball until 37 weeks.

I have heard clary sage can be used in the bath too and can work as a pain reliever in labour as well as helping to bring on contractions.

Afm...every time I eat these days I get nasty tummy pains 15 minutes after and normally end up dashing to the loo :(. Hope the excess BMs don't bring on contractions early for me! I don't find pregnancy enjoyable and am so uncomfortable but I wouldn't dare wish him out just yet...not until 36 weeks at least. Was joking with my mum yesterday that, if he were me, he'd be here by now! Was really surprised when my mum told me how long I was in hospital after being born at 28 weeks. I always presumed it was months because I was under 2lbs when born. In fact they let me out in just 4 DAYS because I was BF and everything! Is that even possible??? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

I used a TENS machine each time and found it helped if only to distract me during contractions by pressing the boost button! Lol I think some women find them more beneficial than others. I've got a Babycare Elle TENS and I think it's one of the better brands on the Market and is reccommended by midwives.


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 said:


> Afm...every time I eat these days I get nasty tummy pains 15 minutes after and normally end up dashing to the loo :(. Hope the excess BMs don't bring on contractions early for me!

meeee 2!! what is it??? I thought i was going to go into labour the other day i was sweating and rolling round the floor double up and started to get backache, all whilst crying for my mammy hahaha I thought it might ahve been iron tablet, are u taking iron? x


----------



## Joli

Thanks for the advice 2016 and Tink! Tink - I'm going to see if I can find some TENS online to order, I suppose even if they don't work for labour, I can always use them for my or DH's sports injuries! 

2016, maybe you should see the doc about getting tummy pains after eating, that's terrible, you poor thing! I can't believe you were only 2lbs when you were born!!!


----------



## Joli

oh GG, it totally sounds like your baby is engaged! I had my prenatal class today and the midwife said that women feel braxton hicks differently and they don't realise that's what it is - but she said a lot of women get the trots, and some get the aching backache. She said to me that she thought my belly still looked pretty high, so I don't think by baby is engaged. I've been taking iron since my operation - it can cause constipation, so i've been having prune juice every day!


----------



## GossipGirly

hmmm interesting, she wasnt engaged at my appointment but was head down.. but I think she moves in and out to be honest as sometimes I get those electric shock pains that take my breath away x


----------



## Joli

GG - I have been wondering whether the baby can go in and then come out again, because sometimes I feel like baby has dropped, but was told last week that baby wasn't engaged. I have a 3D scan tomorrow, so I'll ask the question and will let you know!!


----------



## 2016

GG...nope no iron for me and it doesn't seem to be some food - it's ANY food! :dohh: I have had IBS in the past and it feels the same. Would love to take Buscopan for the cramps but that's a no no apparently.

Joli...forgot to say that my friends have all raved about TENS. My BF had her 9lbs girl in August with just TENS and gas&air and she isn't the toughest for pain IMHO so it must have worked. I am buying the machine off her second hand. Don't know if it matters but I noticed some TENS machines say they are for pregnancy and others say not suitable...not sure if there really is any difference tho.


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016 - I've heard the midwife say there is no difference between the pregnancy one and the normal one - awesome to hear such great feedback on them! :)


----------



## Joli

Tink - I just ordered from the UK the TENS machine that you recommended! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

how much did u pay joli and which site? Im thinking of getting one too x


----------



## Joli

If you're ordering from the UK, it's 53.99 quid (and free shipping), and i got it from this website (other websites seem to charge 60-70 pounds) - 

https://www.win-health.com/actinic/acatalog/babycare_tens.html 

Because I am overseas I get 17.5% off as I don't need to pay VAT, but then I have to pay shipping charges -poo! But the midwife told me that it's a good investment as you can use it for muscle strains or back or neck aches in the future, it doesn't have to be just for labour.


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, im not sure if I want to buy or rent, I dont think it will get used much if we buy it x


----------



## Joli

I was going to rent it, but it ended up costing about 15 quid more expensive to buy our own (since they generally ask you to start renting 2 weeks before your due date), so I thought I might as well buy one rather than rent it. Too bad we don't live nearby, then you could use mine! :)


----------



## 2016

GG...the one I am buying off my BF only cost about £30 which isn't too bad and it worked great!


----------



## Ladybird28

2016 - you are spot on bout the clary sage oil, it can be used in the bath and during labour.
I had my hospital appt this morning and they are quite happy with me so from now on I only need to see the community midwife at my doctors, not the hospital. I'm so glad bout that, it's really stressful rushing up there and trying to find a parking place.
Bubs is still head down. I told her bout the pressure down below and the electric shock type pains and she said that he wasn't engaged this morning but he is probably popping in and out which is normal with this being my third baby. She also measured me and said my bump was spot on the middle line for my weeks. Told her I was relieved at this as my last midwife at 32 wks said I was 2 weeks ahead n having a whopper. She said that this just seems a nice normal size baby. Thank god for that!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... I hope you find the Elle TENS useful. There's a great booklet with it that shows you the accupressure points which help induce labour and help with labour pains so you can familiarise yourself with them before the time comes.


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - I'm in the same position as you, baby sometimes drops into the pelvis, but he's not engaged yet. Doc said that engagement should happen any time soon. Baby is now 6.6 pounds! he's around the 67th percentile, so bigger than a normal baby, but not huge. 

Unfortunately no 3D pics cause baby was facing my spine, so all we could see was the back of his head! oh well - guess it will make it even more of a surprise to see him on D-day! I did a urine test and twice I tested positive for some protiens, so they're testing to see if I have pre-eclampsia (eek!). My blood pressure was normal though, so hopefully they're just eer-ing on the side of caution.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... Towards the end of my pregnancy I had some traces of protein in my urine but my blood pressure was fine so they weren't worried. I think pre-eclampsia is more likely with high blood pressure.


----------



## Joli

Tinkerbell500 said:


> Joli..... Towards the end of my pregnancy I had some traces of protein in my urine but my blood pressure was fine so they weren't worried. I think pre-eclampsia is more likely with high blood pressure.

Thanks Tink! I'm inclined to agree with you - my blood pressure is naturally on the lower side of normal, so I'd be surprised if I got this problem. Good to know that you had traces of protein too, but that it was no biggie :flower:

Oh - I forgot to mention, I started drinking RLT the last 2 days, and last night and today, I do believe that I have starting getting BH - so it must work (or be an enormous coinscidence!). But I ordered some tablets online cause I'm not sure I can continue to drink 3 cups of this stuff a day - ick!


----------



## GossipGirly

joli I had protien in my urine the other day, she has sent it off to lab as most likely a uti just waiting to hear, as tink says as long as your bp isnt up I wouldnt worry about pre-eclamsia, also look out for overly swollen ankles that dont tend to go down when elevated as this is a sign x


----------



## Joli

GossipGirly said:


> joli I had protien in my urine the other day, she has sent it off to lab as most likely a uti just waiting to hear, as tink says as long as your bp isnt up I wouldnt worry about pre-eclamsia, also look out for overly swollen ankles that dont tend to go down when elevated as this is a sign x

Thanks GG! You and Tink have totally eased my mind :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

no probs eek 5 days till your term :D x


----------



## 2016

Just noticed on the 3rd tri thread that iwanta8a8y has had her baby:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/432099-had-our-beautiful-baby.html

I posted and told her I would put the link on here so you all can see. :happydance:

It seems to be that the BOYS are ruling the roost on the Aphrodite thread! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

it certainly does doesnt it! our girls our out numbered claire and aurora!


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks for sharing about Iwanta8a8y, 2016! That's great news. I'll keep checking to see if she posts some pics.

And, Nicole, so nice to hear from you! It's been a while. It sounds like everything is going well :)

Ladybird--thanks for mentioning the clary sage oil. I haven't heard about that! I've been trying to think of some home remedies. My favorite tea, "Egyptian Licorice" by Yogi, has been off-limits because the licorice can induce contractions, but now it's probably OK to start drinking it again. It could be coincidence, but I swear I've had mild menstrual-like cramps since I had some yesterday afternoon.

Joli--that stinks about the 3D pic. Boo! BUT it will be an even bigger surprise to see baby's face--there's always that silver lining. Also, sorry about the protein in your urine. I wouldn't worry too much about it, though, since you're so far along now. If it had showed up 8 weeks ago, then you might worry that it could spiral out of control or something but worst case scenario now is that they would want you to deliver a little early, right? And your BP is OK, so I bet not.
And what is RLT? Sounds like something to help induce contractions?


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - it's funny that you mention liquorice tea, I love liquorice, and I've been eating it for the last 2 months, I've just been craving it... but I had no idea it could cause contractions! Maybe it's just the tea version? You're right about the protien in the urine, the worst that could happen is that they do delivery earlier, but I honestly think everything is ok. RLT is Red Leaf Tea, apparently it does help contractions along.

Ladybird - I'll get myself some clary sage oil once I reach 37 weeks! I was trying to do some reading about it, do you by any chance know if you want to mix if with a carrier oil, what the quantity ratio is? I'm just wondering cause I'm not sure if you can rub is straight into your skin, or if it's better to dilute it with a carrier oil...!?


----------



## Joli

PS - most of you probably already know this, but for those of you who don't know, after some reading on clary sage oil, all websites give a big warning not to use normal sage oil, because it can be toxic to the baby.


----------



## 2016

Joli...always dilute clary sage (or any essential oil) in a carrier oil eg. Almond or olive oil. I think 6-8 drops in a tablespoon of carrier oil should be about right. Or you can put about 8 drops in your bath. 
I craved liquorice like mad for all of first tri! Never caused any contractions though...:shrug:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Hibiscus - it's funny that you mention liquorice tea, I love liquorice, and I've been eating it for the last 2 months, I've just been craving it... but I had no idea it could cause contractions! Maybe it's just the tea version? You're right about the protien in the urine, the worst that could happen is that they do delivery earlier, but I honestly think everything is ok. RLT is Red Leaf Tea, apparently it does help contractions along.
> 
> Ladybird - I'll get myself some clary sage oil once I reach 37 weeks! I was trying to do some reading about it, do you by any chance know if you want to mix if with a carrier oil, what the quantity ratio is? I'm just wondering cause I'm not sure if you can rub is straight into your skin, or if it's better to dilute it with a carrier oil...!?

Yeah, there's a warning on the tea for preg women not to drink it, so I looked it up during my last pregnancy (one of the miscarriages) and apparently licorice root can cause contractions! So, I think this applies to it in all forms. Thanks for the info about the RLT. I'll see if I can find some.
I mentioned to DH last night that I was trying to induce contractions and he was shocked I would do that. I just want this baby out now! :wacko:


----------



## Joli

hibiscus07 said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hibiscus - it's funny that you mention liquorice tea, I love liquorice, and I've been eating it for the last 2 months, I've just been craving it... but I had no idea it could cause contractions! Maybe it's just the tea version? You're right about the protien in the urine, the worst that could happen is that they do delivery earlier, but I honestly think everything is ok. RLT is Red Leaf Tea, apparently it does help contractions along.
> 
> Ladybird - I'll get myself some clary sage oil once I reach 37 weeks! I was trying to do some reading about it, do you by any chance know if you want to mix if with a carrier oil, what the quantity ratio is? I'm just wondering cause I'm not sure if you can rub is straight into your skin, or if it's better to dilute it with a carrier oil...!?
> 
> Yeah, there's a warning on the tea for preg women not to drink it, so I looked it up during my last pregnancy (one of the miscarriages) and apparently licorice root can cause contractions! So, I think this applies to it in all forms. Thanks for the info about the RLT. I'll see if I can find some.
> I mentioned to DH last night that I was trying to induce contractions and he was shocked I would do that. I just want this baby out now! :wacko:Click to expand...

I totally know where you're coming from, I'm really loving being pregnant but at the same time, I'm so anxious to meet the little guy! Honestly have eaten a ton of liquorice - woops!! The midwife said it was fine to start on the RLT now, and when I get to 37 weeks, I'll give the oil a try! Do you know if your baby is engaged? Mine isn't yet, but I've read doing squats should help.


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joli said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hibiscus - it's funny that you mention liquorice tea, I love liquorice, and I've been eating it for the last 2 months, I've just been craving it... but I had no idea it could cause contractions! Maybe it's just the tea version? You're right about the protien in the urine, the worst that could happen is that they do delivery earlier, but I honestly think everything is ok. RLT is Red Leaf Tea, apparently it does help contractions along.
> 
> Ladybird - I'll get myself some clary sage oil once I reach 37 weeks! I was trying to do some reading about it, do you by any chance know if you want to mix if with a carrier oil, what the quantity ratio is? I'm just wondering cause I'm not sure if you can rub is straight into your skin, or if it's better to dilute it with a carrier oil...!?
> 
> Yeah, there's a warning on the tea for preg women not to drink it, so I looked it up during my last pregnancy (one of the miscarriages) and apparently licorice root can cause contractions! So, I think this applies to it in all forms. Thanks for the info about the RLT. I'll see if I can find some.
> I mentioned to DH last night that I was trying to induce contractions and he was shocked I would do that. I just want this baby out now! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally know where you're coming from, I'm really loving being pregnant but at the same time, I'm so anxious to meet the little guy! Honestly have eaten a ton of liquorice - woops!! The midwife said it was fine to start on the RLT now, and when I get to 37 weeks, I'll give the oil a try! Do you know if your baby is engaged? Mine isn't yet, but I've read doing squats should help.Click to expand...

I asked the Dr this week and she said that he's not engaged, but is head down and pretty low, at least. It might not happen til the day I deliver, so I'm trying not to count on it for any relief from rib kicks :D

I hadn't heard about the squats. I'll give it a try! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey ladies! I just got back from the docs :| They had me come in and do a UA because they founf protein in MY urine too Joli! Doc says don't worry about it... my BP is normal and no one is worried... so I'm not either!

Nothing else new to report really :| I haven't had any RLT... because I don't even know where to find it! My camera battery is charging!!! YAY! So I can see if I can get some pictures of the nursery and of the bump!!


----------



## Joli

2016 said:


> Joli...always dilute clary sage (or any essential oil) in a carrier oil eg. Almond or olive oil. I think 6-8 drops in a tablespoon of carrier oil should be about right. Or you can put about 8 drops in your bath.
> I craved liquorice like mad for all of first tri! Never caused any contractions though...:shrug:

Thanks for this 2016! Sorry I missed this post yesterday :wacko: Very helpful to know!! Quite looking forward to an excuse to ask DH for a massage! :)

ClaireNicole - really interesting that so many of us have protien in our urine - can you imagine going through this without each other? I'm sure I'd be so much more of a nervous wreck, but it's good to know that others are going through the same thing, having the same tests etc! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

well mine came back clear, im guessing maybe sample was just a bit contaminated with some of our lovely discharge x


----------



## MommyMichele

Just checking in ladies! Charlie keeps me pretty busy, we're on a nursing sabbatical this weekend, just me and him skin to skin and no visitors for 3 days. It's improved our breastfeeding so much! He's been a little fussy.... well fussy enough to where I was so busy caring for him that I didn't get to eat for nearly 24 hours! Little stinker! I think we have it figure out though.

Waiting for his cord to fall off in the next day or so, so I can give the boy a proper bath and put his nonexistent tushy in cloth diapers!


----------



## GossipGirly

ah thats lovely mm, im looking into cloth after we use up the disposible, didnt think i would be able to use them but they seem pretty easy

afm - I bought some RLT capsules today woohoo no more ming tea and some clary sage oil - which i know is too early to use yet (the woman nearly wouldnt sell it me lol) x


----------



## Ladybird28

Sounds like Charlie is certainly keeping you busy mm, I'm sure everything will settle down x

GG I think I'm gonna do exactly the same and get some RLT tablets. Even though I like the tea it's just giving me too much heartburn. A trip to holland barratt on Monday for me I think!


----------



## GossipGirly

ah now that u mention it! THATS WHATS INCREASED MY HEARTBURN!!! thanks LB x


----------



## 2016

GG...funny they nearly wouldn't sell you the clary sage. I bought some in boots the other day no questions asked! Obv I'm not going to use it now but the oils were 3 for two and I wanted bergamot and lavender. Bizarre thing was in order to buy pure almond oil to use as a carrier for the stronger essential oils, they made me ask the pharmacist for it behind the counter! :dohh: I mean that's nuts - almond oil is such a safe mild oil, like olive oil and you could safely drink it if you were daft. That's over the counter but any other potent essential oil in easy reach on a low shelf? :shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

Set back in my recovery. Chest cold is causing me some pain, so I need to take it easy, not that I've been doing much at all but feeding Charlie and sleeping. I'm going to the Dr about this, not like the last time I had this and ended up with double pneumonia. Have to wait till Tuesday since Monday is a waste of a day holiday.


----------



## Joli

I got myself some Clary Sage oil as well today! I was going to get Almond Oil, but the store lady suggested using Jojoba oil as the carrier - she said it had more moisture and no smell so it would keep the Clary Sage smelling strong. I'll start using it after we move this Friday to our serviced apartment (we've sold our apartment, but new house is still under construction...). I also ordered some RLT tablets online as well (can't seem to buy them here) - anyone know the best dosage to take? 

MM - sorry you've got a chest cold - is there any risk of you passing a cold onto Charlie?


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli, he should be fine, he's getting antibodies from my breast milk. I'm not running a fever or anything, just a little congested. He's not showing any signs of being sick.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm lurking girls... just feeling kinda yucky to be posting! Would all be complaints anyway! But didn't want you to think I was in labor!!


----------



## MommyMichele

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301586.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301585.jpg


----------



## 2016

OMG those pics of Charlie are insanely cute!!!!!! :bunny: That little blue had and matching fluffy bum. Adorable :)


----------



## Joli

awwww MM - he's tooooooooooo cute!!!! I love his little booties :) I can't believe how tiny he is!! We just went for a check-up today, and apparently our baby is measuring around 7.2 pounds! big boy!!

ClaireNicole - thanks for keeping us updated!! don't worry about complaining on the thread, that's what we're here for! :)


----------



## nicole3108

morning everyone!! I woke up thinking it was time to get up but really it was 3:20 am so I just stayed up anyway. 

Joli: You asked before about the scan pic, I want to post my last one but I don't know how to do it unless I just put a link to photobucket. How are you doing? You'll be having your baby so soon!! :happydance: 

mommymichele: What sweet pics!!! I can't believe how tiny he is, how much does he weigh now? Love the cloth diaper!

clairenicole: complain away, you're carrying around quite a bit of baby now, the end is hard! I was so miserable the last few weeks with ds!


----------



## Devi#1

Very cute pics mm. 

It's so exciting to see the chit chat about the oils & how they help. I got no clue about any of them so can't comment. 

Arjun is doing good. He is a naughty kid, pees at y everytime u open the diaper to change him. Bites my nips at the end of a feed. If I put a paci in his mouth he will hold it with one hand & take it out, cuz he HATEs it. He stares at everyone for long times, I think he is trying to familiarizing the face. He can now flip his neck from facing one side to other side when I hold him up to my shoulder. His neck is getting stronger. he is awesome


----------



## GossipGirly

im glad babies are doing so well, Arjun sounds like a little charachter it must be so nice seeing his little personality come out. MM charlie is so cute! He looks tiny!

nothing to report here apart from think I lost some plug sunday evening, but that means nothing does it and it can just grow back, I think she must have shifted some the way she was lying. 

oooooo but im in my LAST box!!! and 1 month till due date! x


----------



## Ladybird28

Mm Charlie is just so darn cute!!! 

Hey devi sounds like arjun is little monkey but its lovely to see their little personalities shining through.
Joli - 7lb 2oz eh, he does sound a big boy but I'm sure you will cope fine with the birth.

Clairenicole - you are so close Hun, the last few weeks are such hard work, you have a good ol complain, that's what we're here for x

Nicole - hope you're doing well, I know what you mean bout staying up. I was awake from 3.30am onwards last night and feel like a zombie now. 
I have really had enough now and can't wait for this baby now. I want my body back and am so looking forward to meeting him. It is also my eldest sons 12th birthday on 18th November and he keeps telling me he doesn't want the baby to be born near his birthday and can I try and have it a couple of weeks before hand. If only it was that easy!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Oooh just noticed my ticker has moved to the last box, whoo hoo!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeah mine did today too xx


----------



## Joli

Nicole - to post pics, just click "Go Advanced" on the bottom of the screen where you are typing your BnB message, then click on the paperclip icon and then you can attach any photo saved on your computer (as long as the size isn't too big). Have you unpacked yet? We're moving this Friday, so I know how hectic it can be!

Devi - I really loved reading your post about Arjun. I had asked in my prenatal class how to stop boys peeing all over you whilst you're changing them, unfortunately they said there was just no way to stop it and just point his bits down! :rofl: Apart from the nibbles at the end of each feed, how are you getting on with the breastfeeding? 

GG - so interesting that you've lost some mucus plug already, i wonder if you're going to deliver early with all the pressure feelings you've been gettin and now mucus plug. My doc doesn't think our baby will come early since the baby's head isn't engaged yet, he says it usually happens around 38 weeks. 

Ladybird and GG - It's exciting to be in the last ticker box isn't it!!

I was really pleased today that the doctor was totally happy with everything in my birth plan. We also sorted out our cord banking today for baby's stem cells.


----------



## MommyMichele

Thank you ladies! Charlie is still 4 lbs 13 ounces, I've been sick so my milk supply crashed but I'm taking supplements to get it back up.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone! So last night OH and I went out to dinner and then to Bingo.... which we are doing A LOT NOW because Bingo is about the only activity I can do!! Anyways... at dinner I started having contractions! Then through the whole first half of bingo!!! They weren't really that bad... but they were consistant! Justin was all like "do you have to go to the hospital?? Cause I can play your cards while you take the car" lmao (he has such a sence of humor about my labor and delivery!!) I don't think I'm giving birth today but I def think things have started rolling in that direction! I made him DTD with me last night lol just to help things along and man... I think that sucked! I don't think we're going to be doing anymore of that untill the 6week after point! Poor OH! I'm just feeling so fat and moving is hard and sleeping is hard because I get these aweful pains in my hips when I lay on my sides..... and there is no other real option is there!! And my whole internal temperature is off! Its 30 degrees out and the window is open while I sleep because i'm sweating to death! And I think OH is going to kill me for that but usually I'm FREEZING and hes sweating to death so Payback I guess?!?! AND I'm hungry ALL THE TIME. I mean I'm constantly hungry... I've taken to eating almost only veggies in between meals because otherwise I'd be gaining tons of weight... and as it is I'm not ganing anything thank god! But veggies are not as good as chips :) Okay theres my moan for the day lol I have a doc appt so if she says anything interesting I'll let everyone know!!

MM- Charlie is one seriously cute baby! I love his cloth bum!!!!! 

Devi- Is it weird that you say Arjun pees on you and I go "awwwwwww how cute"? lol! 

Congrats on the box moves!!! I was so excited to get to my last box! Its funny how with my first one since I was giving her up for adoption all I did was complain about contractions and I really dreaded giving birth... and now I know how much it hurts and I'm still like HURRY AND COME OUT! lol and smiling because contractions mean we're going that much sooner!

Joli- I'm going to talk to my dr. about my birth plan today!!! I'm so excited about that! BUT I don't have much of a birth plan lol


----------



## hibiscus07

MM--ADORABLE pics of Charlie! He looks so squeezable :)

ClaireNicole--less than 2 weeks! Baby will be here sooner than you know. Yay!

Nothing new here. Occasional contractions (I think!). Just like some mild period-type cramping in lower back. Nothing regular. Maybe 1-2 times a day. I'm still uncomfortable these days, but I think feeling better just because, psychologically, I know it will be over soon. Woot


----------



## Joli

ooooooooooohhhhhhhh ClaireNicole - it sounds like you're getting close!! How exciting! Have you got your bag packed? I did my birth plan through www.birthplan.com - gotta love the internet! You and Hibiscus are soooo close now! It'll be a race between the two of you!


----------



## Joli

Clairenicole - I saw your post on FB! 50% effaced and 1cm dilated - woohoo!! How are the contractions coming along? Keep us updated! :hugs:

I'm term today!! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats on reaching full term, Joli!

ClaireNicole--that's exciting that you found out you're already dilating. Sounds close!
I had my weekly appt this AM and the NP was to check my cervix for the first time and I asked if it was necessary and she said no, because I could be dilated 3 cm and still not deliver for another 2 weeks, OR might be totally closed and could go in to labor tomorrow! So, she said it was up to me whether I wanted her to do it, so I said NO--I'd rather not go through the pain haha. But apparently at 39 weeks (next week) she will want to check it no matter what. Maybe I should have done it, just because I'm curious if I'm dilating at all...
I've been having a couple of contractions a day, still, but nothing regular at all. Come on, baby!


----------



## Joli

Aw, Hibiscus - I don't think I could have resisted trying to find out if I had dialated at all or not! Does it hurt to be checked? Have you had any loss of mucus plug? I haven't, I just always have a ton of cm! Are your contractions painful at all?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Aw, Hibiscus - I don't think I could have resisted trying to find out if I had dialated at all or not! Does it hurt to be checked? Have you had any loss of mucus plug? I haven't, I just always have a ton of cm! Are your contractions painful at all?

I've noticed my CM keeps increasing each day, so maybe this is the mucus plug breaking down? I haven't seen "chunks" of anything, though (sorry for being gross!), which is what I would expect (right??).
I had a pelvic exam at 22 weeks when I had some bleeding after BDing and that was EXCRUCIATING. Normally, exams don't bother me, but the whole area is just so sensitive. I was dreading it! Although, I think that when they check the cervix at this stage, they do it by feel and don't need to use a speculum. I am pretty sure it was the speculum that bothered me so much the last time.

As far as the contractions, it's been feeling like my period is about to arrive. It's in my lower back and kind of wraps around my hips. It's not comfortable, but not necessarily painful, either. 

have you been experiencing anything different now?


----------



## 2016

Sounds like the race is on! :happydance:

Happy term day Joli! Aaarrgh I feel so far behind at just 30 weeks!!! :hissy:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah joli!!! Early labor for me!! Doesn't mean I'm giving birth today but she said maybe friday lol I have to go back in to get rechecked if I think things are moving along!

I DEF think that getting checked is uncomfortable. I wouldn't say painfull but def not fun! But she was all excited when I told her I was having contractions and she goes "can I check your cervix?!?!" and I'm like YES PLEASE! Which is so weird lol because normally I'm like NOOOOOOOO!!! And OH went with me and even stayed in the room which was a little weird but I figured we were going to have to get used to that huh!

Def also agree with Hib on the contraction=getting your period pains... at first... then they get sharper if I remember correctly lol I've only had a couple medium ones!! I keep wanting to call them big ones because they hurt but I know they arn't in fact the "big ones" lmao!!!

Oh and Hib.... I never could have said no!!!! I wish that OH could tell me if I was dialating lol I'd get checked every day!!!!!! Plus its nice to know if the contractions are real or just braxton hicks! 

*runs to the finish line to get there first *


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - I haven't lost any 'chunks' either :rofl: - haven't talked about CM since ttc!! But there is an increased amount of cm. I haven't had any internal exams in ages, so I'm not sure whether they would use a speculum or not, although the one time I did investigate with my own finger a few weeks ago, there was some spotting and I noticed that my cervix was very soft (didn't venture any further than that!). I was curious whether I was feeling BH or not, as I don't have any pain in my lower back - but I do get patches on my tummy that get super hard which I thought was the baby, but doc said it's BH not the baby - and I seem to get it more since I started drinking RLT. Baby is not yet engaged, but sometimes I feel him drop down cause I can breath wonderfully, but then he comes back up again. Doc said first babies usually engage around 38 weeks, so your baby must engage any day soon!!


----------



## Joli

2016 - now that you've reached 30 weeks, time is going to fly by!!! And we'll still be here cheering you on! 

ClaireNicole - sooo excited for you!!! I hope your bag is all packed! My doc is making me come in once a week since 36 weeks for a check up, seems like they're super cautious here, but it's a good excuse to see baby, and I wonder if next week I'll get an internal! Did they use a spectulum on you for your internal?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nope just fingers! Its pretty quick!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole--it really does sound like you're getting close! I wish I could say I felt like I was going to beat you to the finish line, but it sounds like you're def closer than me (although I guess you never really know). Maybe I should have gotten the cervix checked, after all, just to know if these contractions are doing anything!
When you have contractions, does it hurt when you get up and walk? I've noticed it's increasingly difficult for me just to walk sometimes, and even worse when I'm experiencing these crampy sensations. I feel all this downward pressure, like I could burst! :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

I think walking sometimes helps Hib! But mostly I just curl up into a ball and watch tv... if your not thinking about it, its so much easier to handle! I've heard the birthing ball helps but I've had a problem with my shoulder the last few days and it kills me to have the use the ball cause of my posture on it! You never do know though! You could have your baby right now lol and I could wait another week! But for sure by next Friday its on!!


----------



## Devi#1

whoo hoo! cant wait for more babies to pop out.. 

Lots of labor dust all your ways.. I hope none of u go overdue.. its the worst thing ever..


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh it's all happening, can't wait for more news

Clairenicole/Hib - best of luck guys, looking forward to hearing how you go on xx


----------



## Joli

Hib and Claire - it really sounds like you two are close. Hib - after I've been sitting on the sofa and I stand up, my belly feels really strained and heavy downwards, but I think it might just be gravity acting against me! Did your doc check whether your baby was engaged yet? cause all the pressure you're feeling sounds like it just might be...?

Devi - how are you doing? We should start a Aphrodite mommy thread :) 

Ladybird - have you had any changed feelings?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oooohh good luck ladies!!!! Especially clairenicole and hibiscus who seem to be the next in line to deliver their babies! Here's wishing you all smooth and safe deliveries of your baby tigers!!! :) x


----------



## 2016

Joli...I get that heavy downward pressure feeling after I have been sitting or lying down for a while. Think squiggle is still in his favourite transverse position so, in my case, it's just the SPD.

CN & hibiscus...as my yoga instructor says - Rotate to Dilate so lots of hip rotations while standing or sitting. Also walking around like you are trying to lift your legs through very long grass apparently helps bubs engage. :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli said:


> Hib and Claire - it really sounds like you two are close. Hib - after I've been sitting on the sofa and I stand up, my belly feels really strained and heavy downwards, but I think it might just be gravity acting against me! Did your doc check whether your baby was engaged yet? cause all the pressure you're feeling sounds like it just might be...?
> 
> Devi - how are you doing? We should start a Aphrodite mommy thread :)
> 
> Ladybird - have you had any changed feelings?


In the last couple of days Joli Ive been feeling a lot of pressure "down below" and achyness there also. Sometimes bubs seems to headbutt or punch me really low and Ive had a couple of moments when Ive thought he was gonna burst my waters (thankfully he hasnt as both times I was sat in my car!).
Ive had the odd contraction but nothing regular just one every now and again. I had a painful ish one in bed last night so noted the time but didnt get anymore after that. Must be that my body is just gearing itself up. My last son arrived a 38 weeks so who knows what this little monkey is planning to do x


----------



## GossipGirly

haha I know that feeling, cept it feels like a pinching feeling right down below that takes my breath away, I also feel like my backend is gonna fall out, lush x


----------



## Ladybird28

Here are my latest bump shots from yesterday - I feel massive
My bump is shiny too, think it is because I feel so stretched (it is tight as a drum) and also cause of the amount of cocoa butter im putting on every night! 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0390.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0389.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ladybird28

GossipGirly said:


> haha I know that feeling, cept it feels like a pinching feeling right down below that takes my breath away, I also feel like my backend is gonna fall out, lush x

lol, Its great isnt it...not, I feel like a baboon sometimes... the one with the big bulbous red bottom!!:rofl:

Im sure Im walking a bit like a cross between a cowboy and a duck too, just seem to waddle along.
Oh well, will all be worth it (as EVERYONE keeps telling me..ggrrr) x


----------



## ClaireNicole

LB- what a cute bump you have!!! I'm a waddler too :( can't help it lol people look at me when I'm walking like you'd look at someone in a wheel chair.... like awwww poor thing... and I'm like Yeah lol you have NO IDEA! 

Got woken up this AM by a contraction... just one.... and haven't been able to go back to sleep yet! grrrrrrrrr :(


----------



## Britt11

just dropping by to say hello girls, I'm ready for my babies to be born, how exciting!! :thumbup::baby:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - lovely round bump!! I am always walking around with a shiny belly full of bio oil :) 

ClaireNicole - I hope the contractions start up for you properly so that we can meet your little baby soon!!

Britt - thanks so much for dropping in, very sweet of you :flower: I hope you'll be joining this thread really soon!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

No labor today it doesn't look like :( I didn't go see doc today because contractions have been so scattered.... I figure its just my body preping! Mom is banking on next Sat... which makes me laugh because seriously... the more she plans this babys birth the more the baby is going to do what she wants!!! If shes anything like her mama anyway!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Update!! My dr. called me and told me to come in real quick and get checked... I'm still 1 cm dialated (she touched the babys head!) but she said my cervix is getting very favorable!! SO Sunday I'm going in for monitering and if there is no change then I go see her Tuesday and shes going to give me one of those pills they shove up there that dissolves and does whatever to your cervix to get it ready! SO maybe a tuesday baby?!


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow so exciting CN, poss a Tuesday baby. Can't wait to see how you go. Best of luck xx


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Update!! My dr. called me and told me to come in real quick and get checked... I'm still 1 cm dialated (she touched the babys head!) but she said my cervix is getting very favorable!! SO Sunday I'm going in for monitering and if there is no change then I go see her Tuesday and shes going to give me one of those pills they shove up there that dissolves and does whatever to your cervix to get it ready! SO maybe a tuesday baby?!

Ooh, that's exciting! :thumbup:

Is there a reason your doctor is willing to help things along ahead of your due date? My Dr won't even consider it until 41 weeks!


----------



## Devi#1

Wow rooting for a tuesday baby then!! Why u
Is your doc going to help u out by putting a pill though ? They won't let u wait till baby is ready ?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely bump pics ladybird.... Very neat! ;)

Clairenicole..... Sounds promising! How exciting..... Do keep us posted and good luck :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

she would let me go as long as I wanted to go.... if I wanted lol but with the Gestational diabetes its common to induce early... but really shes going out of town thursday and friday.... and both of us would be really upset if she missed my labor... so we're trying t o work around that!!!!


----------



## Joli

yeah! ClaireNicole - that's so exciting!! Do you feel totally ready for it all? 

I've just spent the last 24 hours moving from our apartment to our serviced apartment, pretty exhausting with 2 freaked out kitty cats, and I've done an impressive amount of packing, lifting and moving for a 37+ week pregnant lady! Oh well, I figure baby is ready and the lifting is good squat exercises!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> she would let me go as long as I wanted to go.... if I wanted lol but with the Gestational diabetes its common to induce early... but really shes going out of town thursday and friday.... and both of us would be really upset if she missed my labor... so we're trying t o work around that!!!!

Aha! I totally forgot about the Gestational Diabetes. That explains it. Do they have any idea how big the baby might be now?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hib- When I went in for a US (Which was ALMOST 2 weeks ago) she was 6lbs 9oz give or take a lb :| So now I'm sure shes massive!


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo u just answered my questionh from your journal xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I know! I just answered it there too :D

New bump pics!! 
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/38.jpg

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/382.jpg


----------



## 2016

CN...wow it seems like your bump has grown wonderfully since the last pic and there deffo looks like some droppage to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Joli

ClaireNicole - what a fantastic bump!! That's such a keeper picture to show your baby girl when she's all grown up! 

I've had an increase in the amount of BH today, for about 2 hours I was having them perhaps every 5-15 mins, but no pain and no downward pressure or anything, i still don't think baby's head is engaged, so seems like I'm just practicing for now!


----------



## Joli

I've downloaded a great app on my iphone called "Labor Mate" and you click a start/stop button whenever you have contractions, and it creates a summary of how far apart your contractions are etc. I've been feeling BH all day today and I've been using Labor Mate for the last 1.5 hours out of curiosity, and thought it was interesting that in that time I've had 12 contractions, they range from being about 6.5 - 11 mins apart, lasting around 40 secs. No pain, they just feel like waves. And I've lost a teeny tiny bit of plug, nothing major - just thought it was interesting that it seems like my body is totally practicing for D-day!


----------



## 2016

Joli...I have a contraction timer app too, have done for weeks which is a big daft for me I know :haha:
Also have a great one called "bmotion" which is good for counting kicks, not bowel movements! :rofl:

Seems like you girls are all getting ready to go. I have had BH for so long and they are quite painful most of the time so I wonder what real labour will be like :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks joli will dl that app! Iv also been recommended a good breast feedin app that records when the last time u bf how long for and what boob so gonna have a look for that! xx


----------



## Joli

Ladies - water broke 1 hour ago, contractions here but don't feel to bad - going up to hospital now! Will keep you posted! x


----------



## ClaireNicole

ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! JOLI!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli!! Awesome. So those wern't BHs. Yay!!! Wish u have a smooth safe labor & easy delivery & a fast recovery. All the best love!! Keep us posted.


----------



## hibiscus07

OMG Joli!! Yay! I"m envious! Let us know how things go :)


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: So exciting!! :yipee: Can't wait for updates!!


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Ladies - water broke 1 hour ago, contractions here but don't feel to bad - going up to hospital now! Will keep you posted! x

OMG!!!!! I guess you didnt have time to update us on the undergrad thread ha ha...well I guess being in labour and all :haha:, glad I logged on.
cannot WAIT to hear of your delivery, so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Joli...oooh you little sneak! Here we were waiting for the CN and hibiscus race and you scootch in front! :haha: Wish you all the best for an easy labour and delivery...can't wait to meet your little boy!!! :bunny:


----------



## GossipGirly

woohooo!!1 come on Joli :dance: cant wait for update, good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

wow just woke up to this....go for it joli!! How exciting. Wish you all the very best for a healthy and safe delivery of your little boy. look forward to hearing more news xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

go joli!!!!!! good luck!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow!!!! Good luck Joli! Hope you have a smooth labour and delivery and can't wait to hear your story of how it went and see some pics of your cute new lil man!!! :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey tink! hows you wee man? any more pics for us?


----------



## GossipGirly

well just purchased my first cloth nappies :) just preloved till we see what suits LO best not gonna make the change till after xmas but thought Id start buying now :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Theo is thriving and growing loads!! He's settled more now and is taking longer breastfeeds. I will have to upload more pics soon
as he's changing and filling out all the time now. How's Amelia doing? What happened at hospital?

Devi and Mommymichele.... How are Arjun and Charlie doing? :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Just checking in to say... not in labor :( Can't wait to see pics of the babies!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! Here are some photos of Harrison Joel Roman Troupe! He was born at 12:23pm (HK time) and weighs in at 7.1 pounds, and is 51.5cm long.

So clearly last night I was havin contractions, not BH (doh!) :dohh: but they weren't painful or anything so I didn't really think anything of it. Throughout the night, I thought I was bein woken up by BH which had more discomfort, but in the check-up last week, doc said baby's head wasn't engaged so it was unlikely he would come early, so I didn't think anything of it. Then at 6am, whilst in bed, I felt my waters break and was in shock (I hadn't even packed my bag!). It was hard to get a cab, but we did eventually and when I got to hospital it was 8:30am and I was 2-3cm dilated, contractions were 2.5mins apart, but weren't too painful. At 9am the nurse told me to have a bath, and said it would take probably 7 hours until delivery as it's about 1cm per hour...But by 10:30am I was in such agony, the contractions came so fast and hard, so I got out of the bath and was checked at 10:45am, and they found out that I had dilated to 8cm! I had a weak epidural to take the edge off and by 12:23pm he was out. I'm shattered now, but will check in with you ladies tomorrow! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Harrison.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11









Harrison (handhold).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12









Harrison (swaddled).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Devi#1

Arjun is doing well. He is on a great schedule now. Gets up twice at night to feed every 4 hours. We are busy. In laws decided to come from india last min as they were too excited. We are also selling off all our furniture & getting ready for bug move on the 15th nov. Getting Arjun immunized on the 7th so he will be good to go too.


----------



## ClaireNicole

JOLI!!!!!! He is so adorable!!! I'm so happy you had a healthy delivery!!! Babies just come when they want too huh!! I'm seriously jealous!! It was supposed to be my turn lol! Can't wait for you to get settled in and to see more pictures!!

Devi- We arn't prepared for the guests that are coming after this baby is born :| I hope your enjoying your family time!


----------



## GossipGirly

wow joli cant believe how fast he is here! He is adorable! So perfect, congratulations to you and DH, hope u are home soon and fast recovery xxxxxx

Cant help feeling a teeny weeny bit jelous.... I want my to meet my baby now :'(


----------



## LittleAurora

joli!!! wow congratualtions!!! he is perfect!!!!


----------



## 2016

Joli...I came to look on the thread really not expecting an update from you so soon! That seemed incredibly quick and you did so well with the delivery! Wow! You truly deserved things to be straightforward after all the trouble you had at 28 weeks. :hugs:
Harrison is a wonderful name and he is super super cute. He looks so much like you!
All the best to you, hubby and your new little boy! I agree with GG...it's hard not to want to see mine now! :blush:


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli massive congratulations to you and hubby, Harrison is absolutely beautiful. I can't believe how quick he came. Like 2016, I just nipped on here to check, didn't think anything would have happened yet! Xx
And, I've gotta agree with GG and 2016, im a teeny bit jealous as I am so desparate to see my little man now.
Devi and Tink - glad to see your little men are doing well and getting into a routine x

Right, CN and Hib, looking forward to hearing who is next!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Joli!!!! Harrison is gorgeous! Soooo cute and well done to you for such a speedy delivery. Try to rest and relax now your lovely lil man is here at last xx

Devi.... Glad little Arjun is doing well and is settling into a feeding routine xx

Good luck to the rest of you ladies too x :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Joli!!!! Harrison is gorgeous! Soooo cute and well done to you for such a speedy delivery. Try to rest and relax now your lovely lil man is here at last xx

Devi.... Glad little Arjun is doing well and is settling into a feeding routine xx

Good luck to the rest of you ladies too x :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## hibiscus07

Aww, Joli, HUGE congrats to you and hubby! Harrison is so beautiful. Can't wait to hear more.
I wish you a great recovery :)


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Joli, such wonderful news, WOW!!!!!:happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:
Like the other girls I did not expect to log on and read that you had your son. I LOVE the name and he sure looks like hubby too hey?? Ahh you did it love!!! 
Massive congratulations, can not wait to see more pics but he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! such a cutie

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nursery pics taken with my phone!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001321.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001321a.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001322.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001322a.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001322b.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/downsized_1018001322c.jpg


----------



## 2016

CN....beautiful! Love that quilt! Your little girl looks well kitted out! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thats only what will fit in the tiny room! there is so much more stuff! Does anyone need stuff? cause we have too much lol


----------



## 2016

You think your room is tiny? Mine won't even fit a cot!


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> awwww MM - he's tooooooooooo cute!!!! I love his little booties :) I can't believe how tiny he is!! We just went for a check-up today, and apparently our baby is measuring around 7.2 pounds! big boy!!
> 
> ClaireNicole - thanks for keeping us updated!! don't worry about complaining on the thread, that's what we're here for! :)

Just out of interest I looked back to see what the weight estimate for Harrison was at the last scan a week ago. If babies increase in weight by 1/2 pound each week, by that estimate he should have been 7.7 pounds....so they guessed a big bigger than he actually was which is, from what I have heard, what usually happens.


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> Nursery pics taken with my phone!

Beautiful! Can't wait to see pics with a baby in it!


----------



## Devi#1

Joli!!! Wonderful news!! Massive congrats to
U & dh. He is a cutie!!

Cn- what a pretty room. Lucky girl.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Clairenicole.... Beautiful nursery and equipment for your lil girl! :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Joli congratulations hun, he's a handsome boy!
Claire, nicely done on the nursery! She'll love it I'm sure!

Charlie is doing GREAT!!! He's gained 1/2 a pound in a week and now weighs in at 5 pounds 3 ounces and is officially off preemie status at the weigh in clinic! Still in preemie clothes but we'll get out of those eventually!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele.... That's great news about Charlie's weight gain! Well done mamma! Boobie juice does seem to plump them up pretty quick! Think my little podge is well into the 10lb mark now but need to get him weighed again! ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

boobie juice is awsome!! Amelia is now 9lb!!

she is also feeling a bit better they think that she is dairy intolerant and I have to cut it and eggs out my diet! We both need to see a dietitian and Amelia needs to attend an allergy clinic to get a complete diagnosis.
Her white cell count is down so she needs bloods repeated in a fortnight. But thankfully her bloody napies have stopped!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Littleaurora... I'm pleased the bloody nappies are over! I hope they can narrow down her allergy so that you don't have a long list of foods to avoid. Most probably she will grow out of it too. Hope your mastitis has gone too! ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

just got bk from mw and baby is fully engaged and when i mentioned i had lost some plug last week and have been getting the achey stomach feeling like i need to toilet and yesterday going 3 times with loose stools she said well it sounds like it isnt gonna be much longer... but i bet i go 2 weeks over, babies are just so unpredictable but signs looking good


----------



## LittleAurora

the signs all look good GG!!!! fingers crossed!!

tink...mastitis is settling thankfully!!! i was going to chop my own boob of as it would have been less painfull!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh but hoping its not this week as hubby is away and I today Ijust have no energy and sore throat/headache cold thing :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

No babies are allowed to be born anymore untill I have mine!!! So Sorry GG but she has to stay in there!!!

aurora- an alergy is very good compared to what it COULD have been!!!! I hope they get everything figured out and settled! Amelia really is the most adorable baby!! Oh and whats Mastitis?


----------



## GossipGirly

it is when some milk goes into the breast tissue and can cause an infection and is very painful and very painful to breastfeed thru it but its best to empty breasts to avoic any more milk leaking into tissue... not nice

I can deal with that claire, I want my husband here!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I thought that was a cow thing :| Leave it to us in the dairy state


----------



## LittleAurora

it actually a blocked duct that gets infected!!


----------



## GossipGirly

it can be both, we just had a midwife explain it all to us at our nct class on sunday lol thats the only reason I knew twas fresh in my head x


----------



## LittleAurora

very intersting! 

here is a wee vid of Amelia im trying to make her giggle ...sorry its on its side! lol

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_VID00018-20101019-1458.jpg


----------



## hibiscus07

I thought my water broke this AM. I woke up and felt a gush. Went to the BR and underwear were soaked, but I think it was just a bunch of CM. I've noticed lots and lots o CM this past week and it seems like it's increasing each day. Maybe instead of seeing a solid mucus plug, it's just gradually flushing out. Thoughts on this? Anyone else have this? I'm hoping this means we're close--feeling very impatient now!! 
I told everyone at work this is my last week in the office and I _might_ be able to work a few hours from home each day next week if no baby, but I SO hope he will be here by then. I don't want to just be at home by myself, ya know?

ClaireNicole--did you ever get that cervix-ripening pill inserted on Sunday? Are you going in to get cervix checked today? I should be getting mine checked tomorrow at my weekly appt.


----------



## ClaireNicole

didn't go in Sunday because I wasn't having any contractions!!! I'm getting the pill today!!! I'll update everyone when I get out of the dr.s!!


----------



## hibiscus07

ClaireNicole said:


> didn't go in Sunday because I wasn't having any contractions!!! I'm getting the pill today!!! I'll update everyone when I get out of the dr.s!!

Woohoo! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aurora! What a cute video!!!!

Don't worry Hib... I'll let everyone know! I'm bringing in my ipod so I'll have internet yay!


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh so much going on can hardly keep up! 

Aurora that vic of Amelia is so sweet and I'm glad yr mastitis has cleared up, I had that last time and it is just sooo painful.
GG - sounds like things are gearing up for you, hope she holds out til hubby gets back. 
CN - good luck with the pill hun, look forward to your updates.
Hib - I know what you mean bout the CM, quite a few times lately I've nipped to the bathroom as I thought I was leaking water as I felt really wet, only to find out it was just CM. It's confused me tbh as it has been like EWCM but with a tingle of green/yellow yet a few times, including today it is mucusy and stringy (sorry if tmi!!!)
Hope things happen soon Hib x


----------



## Britt11

Ladies, I have news finally :hugs: Please go check out the undergrad thread, let me know if you need the link.

2016- I think you need to quit your day job and get one as a psychic instead!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: seriously thats unbelievable.

:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

Omg Omg Omg Britt that is fantastic!!!!!!!!!

I am so so happy for you. You deserve it sooo much.
Sending bucket loads of mega sticky baby dust your way xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Britt!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wowee Britt!!! Congrats hunni! ;)

Littleaurora.... Gorgeously cute video of Amelia! :)

Hibiscus.... I had loads of wet cm when I had first signs of labour and undies were soaked so it's sounding promising for you hun! ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

Britt I said it in the ttc thread!! but welcome over to grad! praying for a sticky bean xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Quick update! Going in at 5 for the cytoteck (or however you spell it) going to see if that works through the night... if not... then were going to start patosin tomorrow!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## 2016

Britt11 said:


> Ladies, I have news finally :hugs: Please go check out the undergrad thread, let me know if you need the link.
> 
> 2016- I think you need to quit your day job and get one as a psychic instead!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: seriously thats unbelievable.
> 
> :hugs:

Read this after the ttc thread...so there was no need for me to gloat :blush:

I am so excited to FINALLY not be at the bottom of the grad list. I am sure you've broken the bfp drought now and the others will come charging in soon!

Have you worked out your EDD yet? I am guessing a June baby. :cloud9:

:) Can't stop smiling :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> Ladies, I have news finally :hugs: Please go check out the undergrad thread, let me know if you need the link.
> 
> 2016- I think you need to quit your day job and get one as a psychic instead!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: seriously thats unbelievable.
> 
> :hugs:

Wow, Britt! HUGE congrats to you! This is really exciting. Fingers crossed for you and the little one :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

ClaireNicole said:


> Quick update! Going in at 5 for the cytoteck (or however you spell it) going to see if that works through the night... if not... then were going to start patosin tomorrow!!!! YAY!!!

yeah CN, how exciting!!! keep us posted- when you can!!



2016 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have news finally :hugs: Please go check out the undergrad thread, let me know if you need the link.
> 
> 2016- I think you need to quit your day job and get one as a psychic instead!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: seriously thats unbelievable.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Read this after the ttc thread...so there was no need for me to gloat :blush:
> 
> I am so excited to FINALLY not be at the bottom of the grad list. I am sure you've broken the bfp drought now and the others will come charging in soon!
> 
> Have you worked out your EDD yet? I am guessing a June baby. :cloud9:
> 
> :) Can't stop smiling :)Click to expand...

you are seriously too sweet, I wish we lived closer I would give you the biggest hug. I am so glad you were right about this and you did tell me so!! :happydance: I was thinking about that....a bit eerie...I really thought I was out and conveyed that to everyone and even with all my months of bfns and this totally natural cycle (no treatments at all) you still thought I had conceived....wow, thats pretty cool
Actually I just did the calender on one website and it said July 1, 2011 but they had the O date wrong, so maybe June 30th??!! :happydance: right again.

thanks again everyone for your well wishes, it truly means so much to me
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm starting to cramp!! Almost 2 hours after pill insertion!!


----------



## Devi#1

Britt!!!!! Yay!! Awesome awesome news!! 

Cn-- oooo how exciting!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nothing new! Contracting every two minutes but not dialating much yet...got a shot of morphine to help me sleep...probably going to be lots more hours


----------



## 2016

CN...best of luck! Hope things progress quickly for you. :flower:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Welcome to the grad thread!!! :yipee: Congratulations again!!! We still have some time to be bump buddies if you still want to be! :)

Joli: Congratulations!!!! You have an incredibly beautiful son!!! So glad everything went well for you during the delivery! I hope you're recovering well and can't wait for more updates and pics!!!

clairenicole: yay!!! baby's going to come soon!!! Can't wait for updates! Hope everything goes quickly for you so you can meet your little girl!


----------



## GossipGirly

happy 35 weeks nicole x


----------



## Ladybird28

just checking in for any CN updates. Hope things are going well Hun xx

I've finally hit 37 weeks woo hoo!!! Me and OH made an attempt at DTD last night to see if it would encourage bubs to make an appearance sooner. We won't be doing it again for a while I can tell you. We ended up laughing our heads off trying to find a way to manage so the bump didn't get in the way and I didn't scream in pain with my sciatica!!


----------



## GossipGirly

haha things are the same for us LB its very difficult even with me straddling oh :blush: lol bump still gets in the way!

oo no news is good news im hoping? x


----------



## Ladybird28

Yeah we tried straddling but it killed my back, felt like i was bout 90! Things we'll do to get bubs out eh!!
I agree bout no news, she must be labouring away like mad. Fingers crossed x


----------



## 2016

We found spooning works but we don't like to dtd atm because we've been told we have to use condoms because of my preterm labour risk and I HATE condoms! Can't wait until 37 weeks when we can enjoy au naturel again!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Had her!! at 612 this morning!!! 7lbs 11oz and 19 inches long!! Will post birth story soon!


----------



## Ladybird28

Massive congrats huni, can't wait to hear the story and see pics! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

wow!! congrats hunny im so pleased for you cant wait for update xxxx


----------



## Devi#1

Yay!!! Congrats cn!!! Wow u must be thrilled. Hope u recover soon. Post pics love!! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Devi#1

Ohhh and what a date to be born on 20 oct(10) 2010!!!


----------



## 2016

Yay CN!!! Congratulations and celebrations to you and DH. Can't wait to hear your full story and see piccies! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats Clairenicole!!!!! Wow.... Second lil princess on this thread! Can't wait to hear birth story and see some pics of her! Well done to you x :)


----------



## LittleAurora

OHHH congratulations!!!! cant wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## nicole3108

Congratulations!!!! :yipee: so thrilled for you! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I just sent Justin out to breakfast with my parents so I figured I would write up a quick birth story!!!

I came in Tuesday at 4 to get the cytoteck thingy and my doc came in around 430 to give it to me! I couldn't believe how stinkin small it was... all together about half the size of a birth control pill! She put it in and said now we wait... so I gave it an hour and when nothing was happening at all I was just about to give up!!! At 6:30 I started cramping.... not intolerable.. but they were getting kind of worse... but when I was checked no stinkin changes to my cervix!!! They sent me home at like 830 on the condition that I come back in to get checked at 1030... so we went home and I did some birthing ball bouncing and we got our new camera in the mail!!! (Just in time!! yay) So I played with that a little and we watched pretty woman and then my parents showed up at like 10! At 1030 we were back in the hospital. I was contracting pretty bad at this point but still trying to manage with breathing! At 12ish the nurse called the dr. and Sabrina (thats my doctor) said that I could stay or go it was up to me.... but I wanted something for the pain!!! So the nurse had to call her back (because god forbid she just ask before....) and then she came in and gave me a shot and I was like woah what was that?!?! And shes like morphine.... so I was like WOW... thats a serious drug there ya know!! We decided to stay because I was worried I would have a bad reaction to the morphine...It was kind of weird because it really made me loopy but the contractions were still bad.... So I'd want to sleep in between contractions.... but it was hard. and the contractions were constantly like 2 minutes apart from the very beginning!!!! Justin was sleeping at this point lol and my parents went to their hotel at like midnight and then around 1 or 2.... (and believe me time was kinda fuzzy at this point) I asked the nurse to check me because the contractions were getting worse... So she did and she was so stinkin rough she broke my waters :wacko: which felt so weird because I really felt like I peed all over myself!!! After that things got BAD.... the contractions were almost unbearable and Justin was runbbing my legs and moving them back and forth which really helps!!! I was like EPIDURAL RIGHT NOW!!!!! So she called the anestitist... and she got there like 20 minutes later! They ived me and took my bloods... and all the flobatomists were amazing!!! So around 3 I got the epi which didn't hurt at all!!! It wasn't instant relief but my legs did instantly go numb!!! Then my butt... and about 3 or 4 contractions later the epi kicked in... and I had a button so I could get MORE if I needed it... and that was total relief either.... It took the edge off though!! And when the ladies went to check me I couldn't feel it at all!!!! Which is weird! We started calling my parents to get them back to the hospital at this point because I was almost 100% effaced and about 4 cms. Justin went back to sleep for a little bit... kind of an interrupted sleep!!! The doctor got there almost immediately after my epi and decided she'd rather sleep at the hospital just in case I started going really quick!!! I think I slept a little here... but not much... and we couldn't get ahold of my parents which really bothered me!!! So The doc came in around 530 and checked me and at this point I was maxed out on the button but she told me to go ahead and press it again if I had to (Which I DID!!!) And she checked me and was like well... your about ready to push!!! So everything was gotten ready! And then my parents showed up at 5:55!!! YAY! So dad went to the waiting room and mom took a leg and Justin took a leg and doc said to push... so when I felt contractions I pushed... but I couoldn't feel anything lower then the contractions!! YAY! So I pushed and pushed and pushed and the all of a sudden she was here!!!!! And I didn't feel the burning or stretching which was so amazing! And she is so beautiful!!! 6:12am (so like 15 minutes of pushing!!!)she made her appearance! at 7lbs 12 ozs and 19 inches long!!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/100_0076.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/th_DSCF0126.jpg This ia a video if you click!
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/100_0088.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/100_0086.jpg

I feel so much better now!!! I'm cramping which sucks but ibprofin seems to be helping that!!! I didn't tear at all so no stitches and I feel so skinny!!!! Shes a latcher so shes been feeding every 2-4 hours since she was born! We're just really happy! Justin is too. Its crazy being a parent to this beautiful baby!:cloud9:


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow what a story CN, you must be so happy.she is absolutely adorable. The photos are fab and the one where you are holding her in bed and she is looking at the camera is fantastic. Well done momma! xx


----------



## GossipGirly

just replied in your journal hunny well done x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow what a story clairenicole and she's such a sweetie! Lovely pics and you look radiant in only the way a new mummy can! Justin looks like such a proud daddy too!!! Yay!!! Well done guys :) x


----------



## 2016

CN....What a little hunny pie! She's got your lovely big eyes and is so perfect and tiny and awwwwwwwwww. :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ClaireNicole said:


> Had her!! at 612 this morning!!! 7lbs 11oz and 19 inches long!! Will post birth story soon!

OMG congrats CN!! Just had a look at the pics what a gorgeous little girl you must be so proud. How very exciting, thanks for sharing the birth story with us too...wow unbelievable.



Devi#1 said:


> Ohhh and what a date to be born on 20 oct(10) 2010!!!

oh neat never thought of that, how cool


Hey ladies, so just back from my business trip, I started at 0600am yesterday morning flew to another city, had meetings all day and then had a customer dinner until late at night....geeish I am knackered.
so AF was due today and she is NOT showing!!!!!
I have no symptoms really except for fatigue...is this normal?
I see the FS in a little while...lol, cant wait to tell him and ask for my money back ($7,000 deposit) :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

totally normal dont worry hun symptoms dont usually start to kick in till 6 weeks + x


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, CN! Haven't had time to read your birth story yet but will do so soon.

Well...I ALSO have news to share with you ladies. I went into labor Tuesday night, when water broke after no contractions. Baby arrived yesterday at 5 PM EDT after 20 hours of labor including 3.5 hours of pushing. His name is Jack and was 8 lbs, 11 oz, 21 inches. He gave me a hard time for a while, but was born vaginally with no assistance (other than the miracle epidural). I'll be back online in a couple of days to share more including pics, and read more about Claire's experience!


----------



## Britt11

hibiscus07 said:


> Congrats, CN! Haven't had time to read your birth story yet but will do so soon.
> 
> Well...I ALSO have news to share with you ladies. I went into labor Tuesday night, when water broke after no contractions. Baby arrived yesterday at 5 PM EDT after 20 hours of labor including 3.5 hours of pushing. His name is Jack and was 8 lbs, 11 oz, 21 inches. He gave me a hard time for a while, but was born vaginally with no assistance (other than the miracle epidural). I'll be back online in a couple of days to share more including pics, and read more about Claire's experience!

OMG how wonderful!! what a beautiful name, congrats Hibiscus :happydance::happydance::yipee:
Cant wait to see the pics and hear more. Wow just as I get my bfp you guys are all having your babies.
there is going to be hardly anyone left soon to be bump buddies with
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hibiscus....lovely news! I am so glad your little boy didn't keep you waiting past due because I know you were so ready to have him...and at 8lbs 11 I bet you're glad he didn't cook much longer! Excellent weight and you did a sterling job of delivery by the sounds of it!!! I adore the name Jack too! :thumbup:
Look forward to updates and piccies!!!!! :flower:


Britt....don't you worry, I will be here for a while yet! :friends: I was having the same thought just before you joined the grads because these Aphrodite babies are arriving like busses now it seems! :happydance:
It is pretty normal to feel no symptoms for a couple more weeks yet (in fact some lucky people never do) - so much for the lie of symptom spotting in the TWW. One thing I do remember from the early weeks, although not everyone gets this, was severe cramping...worse than any period pain! Woke me in the night every 2-3 days and made me worry like hell but it was just my body saying "blinking heck what's going on here!" :haha:
I'm pleased AF stayed away and she will continue to do so! :smug:
Anyway, I have little doubt you will be reeling from MS in a short while and wishing for it to stop! :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

hibiscus07 said:


> Congrats, CN! Haven't had time to read your birth story yet but will do so soon.
> 
> Well...I ALSO have news to share with you ladies. I went into labor Tuesday night, when water broke after no contractions. Baby arrived yesterday at 5 PM EDT after 20 hours of labor including 3.5 hours of pushing. His name is Jack and was 8 lbs, 11 oz, 21 inches. He gave me a hard time for a while, but was born vaginally with no assistance (other than the miracle epidural). I'll be back online in a couple of days to share more including pics, and read more about Claire's experience!

Okay first of all :happydance: YAY!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!! But I still won that race lol by a few hours! Epidural=amazing I know!!!! I'm so happy for you for real!!! 



I'm home now! We could have stayed another night but just didn't see a reason too!!! Baby is a latcher! So thats good... but I think shes starting to have problems getting enough milk (collostrum) and I'm worried about that... I'm actually worried about EVERYTHING. Justin and I went to lunch today while mom watched Payson.... and I was a nervous wreck! she called to ask me something about the computer and I was SURE she was going to tell me something was wrong when the phone rang... now i'm just sitting here waiting for her to make noise!!! My bbs HURT way bad lol. BFing is kinda stinky! But I know it'll be better! and it is nice to have the bonding time! Althogh we're trying to feed every 2-3 hours and I haven't slept much since Monday night!!!!! 

I hope all you ladies are doing well! 

Britt- I didn't have any MS untill like 5 weeks and then it kicked in SO BAD! I was sick for 2 months straight!


----------



## Ladybird28

Omg hibiscus, huge congrats to you. What a cracking weight he was and gotta agree that Jack is a lovely name. Babies are popping out like mad at the mo! X

CN good to hear you're home, I'm sure things will pick up with the BF'ding and you're doing a great job. x


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats hib!! wow LB looks likes its u and me next..unless nicole sneaks in there before us !! 
Britt I will still hang around here and im sure never,chia and taebo will be over soon!


----------



## Devi#1

Wow congrats hib!!!! You got yourself a big boy there !!! Good job mama. 

Cn - lovely story if your birth. Hope u are recovering & getting some sleep. I am up @ 2 am now feeding. So mummy life is so different. Lol. 

Britt - totally normal to be tired. I was sleeping at 7 pm everyday 1st tri. So tired. My m/s kicked in 6 weeks.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow Hibiscus!!!! Great news! Congratulations mummy! Jack is a wonderful name (my middle son is called Jack!) :) x


----------



## nicole3108

hibiscus: :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Such exciting news! Great that you went a bit early! Love the name so much! 

clairenicole: She's beautiful!!! and you look great and so proud! Do you have fb? 

joli: Love the video and pics of Harrison, such a sweet little guy! and I'm so jealous of how great you look after labour and delivery! How's everything going? Hope you're getting some rest!

Britt: I didn't have symptoms with ds right away and not a lot this time other than increased cm. tiredness is good though! When will you get an ultrasound? 

gg: yay! anytime now for you!!!! Must be a great feeling! when is your dh back?

I have a question, tmi but I can't remember if anyone had this but is thick greenish yellow discharge okay? doesn't seem like an infection but i don't remember having this before.


----------



## Britt11

I know wow its a race not for GG and LB....then soon to be Nicole! :hugs:
truly wonderful, beautiful babies.
I wish Joli would log on soon she doesnt even know my news yet or the new babies born :blush: but she has her hands full with little Harrison.

Thanks girls for the advice of lack of symptoms. That fatigue is something else though hey....just feel like a zombie but I am not sleeping well either.

So I saw the FS yesterday, he was a bit shocked to say the least :haha:
awesome, guy, he wants to follow me until 7 weeks, so he booked an u/s at 6+6 or 6+5 (I gave him the wrong period date lol). So looking forward to that, if that u/s is good than he will discharge me from the clinic.
I got all my money back less $650 which is great and the receptionist said this rarely happens... :)

Nicole- you need to change your siggy!! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

OMG!!! Away for 5 days and SOOOOOOOOO much news!!!!!! Wow!!! This sure is a happy happy thread! :) 

Britt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! I seriously screamed with joy when I saw your ticker, I am so so incredibly happy for you!!! This has totally made my day! Remember when I got my bfp, I had zero symptoms - I mean ZERO, I never got sick, tired, nauseas, cramps etc. so don't you worry!!!

Hibiscus and CN - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CN your pictures are gorgeous and your baby girl is just stunning, she has your eyes. Hibiscus I can't wait to see your pics and hear your full story!! 

Wow, I am totally stunned right now! 

I'm sorry I haven't been online for a while, we came home from hospital yesterday and I am utterly exhausted - I haven't slept longer than 3 hours or so each night, and I can't seem to sleep during the day. Baby Harrison has jaundice, and as an alternative to having phototherapy, we are being forced to give him formula for 48 hours. With the hormones, I got really upset that I can't breastfeed for 2 days, especially when it's been going so well. Motherhood is amazing, he seems so small, fragile and vulnerable to me, but such a miracle that I could stare at for hours on end.

Huge credit to you ladies who have a baby whilst having other kids too - our cats are attention starved and are getting to the point where they are getting annoying - I can't imagine having to balance my attention with another toddler!


----------



## GossipGirly

Sorry ur havin a tough time joli, have u been told to just ff or can u supplement with bf? I'm just worried for u that if u don't bf for 2 days u will lose ur supply. Hope little man starts sleeping better soon xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Nicole Is the discharge jelly like? Cud it be some plug? Dh is bk :) he was bk for weekend and we are going to visirt family and has just been informed he doesn't have to work away nxt week now :) phew x


----------



## Joli

Thanks GG :) I'm not allowed to bf him at all - apparently the hormones in my breastmilk can make his jaundice worse before it gets better. But I'm using a breastpump right now, I have to, my boobs feel like they're going to explode!! :rofl: Congrats on reaching term!!! Could be any day now!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nicole- I think the keyword there is green... I don't think green is good at all in this case! I would call the doc and see if they want to do a few tests!! 

Joli- parenting is tiring!!!! I'm so lucky to have my mom here helping us out! She makes my whole life easier right now!! and poor cats! lol


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks joli, ah thats good :) its sad that u cant bf but u will be once jaundice eases up...hopefully wont be too much longer. I never knew that breast milk had that affect on Jaundice, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Thanks GG :) I'm not allowed to bf him at all - apparently the hormones in my breastmilk can make his jaundice worse before it gets better. But I'm using a breastpump right now, I have to, my boobs feel like they're going to explode!! :rofl: Congrats on reaching term!!! Could be any day now!

ahh thanks so much for the congrats hon, warms my heart. I was so excited for you to find out I could have burst :rofl:
funny after all this time, all the tests, clomid, and procedures and paper work for IVF to get a natural bfp....so pleased and still cant believe it :hugs:

also I do sell some phototherapy for the NICUs (I sell all L&D fetal monitors and NICU specialized incubators and warmers so really cool) and do you know that putting Harrison next to natural sunlight will actually bring down his bilirubin as well. Seriously put him by there for at least a few hours a day- phototherapy is just specialized intense light. Too bad you werent here I could get you a biliblanket photo system for home :hugs:

btw, Harrison is so freagin cute!! OMG love him

GG how are you feeling? anxious to have your baby? :hugs:

CN how are you? getting any sleep? sounds like you are settling into mommyhood well

afm- busy day, so tired, I had 2 birthday parties to go to tonight but I ditched on both of them. I also feel like I am coming down with a cold and I never get sick

also what do you ladies think about the flu shot? I dont ever get it and I am in out of hospitals all day and i havent gotten sick once. I know they try and pressure you into having that when your pregnant but I am worried about injecting something foreign into my body and the trace mercury for the baby.

thanks :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Britt- I got the flu shot! My Dr. recommended it and I really trust her! But I talked to her about the risks and talked to my husband about it! I also had to get a tetnus shot after I gave birth.

I wouldn't be adjusting to mommyhood so well without my mom!!! I'm just the feeder mostly. I think I've changed one diaper! But thats okay because I'm soooooo tired!! I went to walmart today with my mom to get some stuff for me and baby and a few groceries.... and I wasn't taking any pain meds because I figured they wern't helping.... BAD IDEA!! Apparently my epidural site has been quiet because it was KILLING me when we were done!! I'm pretty sore! I just tried to sleep a little but baby isn't cooperating!!!!


----------



## Britt11

ClaireNicole said:


> Britt- I got the flu shot! My Dr. recommended it and I really trust her! But I talked to her about the risks and talked to my husband about it! I also had to get a tetnus shot after I gave birth.
> 
> I wouldn't be adjusting to mommyhood so well without my mom!!! I'm just the feeder mostly. I think I've changed one diaper! But thats okay because I'm soooooo tired!! I went to walmart today with my mom to get some stuff for me and baby and a few groceries.... and I wasn't taking any pain meds because I figured they wern't helping.... BAD IDEA!! Apparently my epidural site has been quiet because it was KILLING me when we were done!! I'm pretty sore! I just tried to sleep a little but baby isn't cooperating!!!!

Oh my gosh I cant believe you were out and about already ClaireN!!! seriously you need to rest and recover, but good for you for venturing out :thumbup: Hope Payson sleeps well for you soon.
I think I heard something of trying to wait past 3 months to get the flu shot have you heard that before?
actually I am ill right now and I never get sick, but I think I read that is normal, your immune system shuts down to protect the baby.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I don't know because It wasn't even close to flu season when I got my BFP and I didn't even go IN to the doc untill a month later! BUT I'm really thinking if your doc is recommending it... then its probably a good idea! And I only mean THAT specifically because my doc and I talked about it already.... a lot of doctors try to talk you into stuff you don't need.... but like I said I trust mine a lot! So if they say its not going to hurt bubs... then I would believe them! Its just one of the MANY decisions we have to make though! I'm having a hard time deciding whats best for Payson!!! What if I screw up ya know! Do we go OUT for dinner with his parents and lug her out and about AGAIN or do we eat here?!!?!?!? If we go out do we go to the buffet where we might have to walk through smoke? Or do we scope out a quiet place :| there are so many decisions!!! Do we use crochet blankets so there are holes and she doesn't suffocate or do we swaddle her like we did in the hospital?!?! I'm DIEING HERE lol. I really hope that you just get informed about the shots and procedures and tests they will want you to do! I'm sure you'll make the right decisions for you and that you'll be a great mom!!!! :hugs:

Now I'm going to TRY and get some sleep... just woke up to feed a hungry baby lol


----------



## 2016

Britt...I bet you feel like you're coming down with a cold for that very reason - yes I also read your immune system shuts down and I had a sore throat/runny or blocked nose for most of first tri.
I had my flu shot last week and felt like crap the whole of the next day but that was it. I was really worried but glad now I had it because, if that's what a tiny spec of fly felt like, no way I would have handled the real deal. Not sure if I would have had it in first tri though....hmmm. I do figure it can be that harmful/dangerous if they line up all the elderly and vulnerable people in my area and give it for free!


----------



## Devi#1

I had both the flu & h1n1 shot at 9 week appt. Better to get the shot & avoid getting sick.


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: great that you can get most of your money back! and not long until you get to see your bean! I am unsure about the flu shot as well although I haven't talked to my dr about it yet. hope you feel better soon!

clairenicole: You raise a good point with green not being good :thumbup: I'm on antibiotics for an abcessed tooth but I have heard it can cause a yeast infection. I'll just get it checked out although it seems to be gone now. I had a lot of pain at the epidural site but it got better after a few weeks and went away completely in a few months! Really sucks though, I think it hurt worse than my vag! I say as long as Payson is eating, pooping and peeing you have nothing to worry about! you're doing a fantastic job! Although there's nothing like mommy guilt and worry...two years later and I worry that if he has a cookie once in awhile he's going to be obese :dohh: Hope you got some sleep!

gg: I thought it might be some plug but the green threw me off! Glad your hubby is back, must be hard for him to be gone when you're pregnant. Hope you don't have much longer to wait for your little girl!

devi: how are you doing? hope packing is going smoothly and arjun is doing well! 

Joli: Sorry you had to give him some formula, it's really hard to do even if you have to, I remember being so upset when the dr. told me I had to supplement because he was losing weight. good that you're pumping though! He'll be a booby monster very soon! How are you feeling?

ladybird: How are you? any signs of labour yet? 

hope everyone else is doing well! I realized I haven't taken a bump pic yet...35+ weeks later. I have to take one or I'll have no pregnancy pics!


----------



## Ladybird28

Well my body seems to be enjoying playing tricks on me at the mo. Been having some promising pains but I only seem to be getting one, maybe 2 a day. They are irregular too. Get my hopes up something is happening then get all fed up.
The midwife wrote down Brim on my notes on Thursday so he has def moved down. she also gave me the phone no for the physio too to see if she can help my sciatica so will be ringing her on Monday. Just soo want to meet bubs now. Been playing with my 7 month old niece this aft n has made me in even more of a hurry to meet bubs.

Nicole - looking forward to seeing your bump pics!

Joli - I agree with Britt, my boys had jaundice and the doctors advised me to place them in natural light for several hours a day and it really did help clear things up. I'm sure Harrison will be fine n you will be BF'ding soon.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, just wanted to write a quick note- as we are about to start a movie.
Thank you for all your advice on the flu shot ect ladies...I cant tell you how much I appreciate it. :hugs:

Yeah 2016- I have a sore throat and run down feeling, but feeling a bit better today. How are you doing?

Nicole- so good to see you on the thread again regularly :hugs: yes please do put up a bump pic!!! :thumbup:

GG- I am absolutely amazed at how mobile you are and how much you are getting out, I think thats wonderful! :thumbup: I have so many friends that are hermits for the first few weeks and I dont think its good for their psyche. I guess I am due June 30th so right before summer, so that will be nice to get the baby out in the nice weather (its darn cold here in the winter)

Devi- how are you and Arjun doing?

Ladybird- it sounds like you have some promising signs, I think you will be very soon :happydance:

Talk soon, gosh I will feel so much better after November 10th (first scan). I also have my first apt with my family doc on Tuesday...wonder if she will do blood HCG on me...that would be nice put my mind at ease :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Cute little video!! You have to click on it!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/Payson%20Jean/th_100_0136.jpg


----------



## 2016

CN...she's such a cute little munchkin! :flower:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks! I can't get enough of her!!!


----------



## Britt11

omg so cute, just want to reach out and hug her.
beautiful CN, thanks for sharing


----------



## 2016

I am feeling fine thanks Britt...having a bit if a mental day and kept feeling convinced Squiggle was coming today! No physical reason for that (aside from major BH all day) but I just kept thinking it! :haha: Must have been hormones on the rampage because I started the day grumpy then moved on to weepy then back again throughout the day. :dohh:
Seeing the mw tomorrow to discuss my birth plan (which I expect to go out the window on the day)...


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwww poor you and your hormones hun!!!! I'm finally getting myself back together!!! WOOT! I don't even cry at sappy commercials anymore! I am however a little crabby lol BUT that could be because of lack of sleep! I hope your baby stays in there a little longer!!!


----------



## Joli

CN - that is just the most adorable video!! She is so precious! I know what you mean about feelin exhausted - Harrison wakes up every 2.5 hours around the clock.

Britt - I have only had the flu jab once and i reacted so badly, I never had flu before, but after the shot, I got really bad flu with fever for 10 days - BUT this was years agi when I was in the UK, and my immune system wasn't great there as I had recently moved there and wasn't used to the bugs. From what I understand, the flu jabs these days are much better and doctors encourage pregnant women to get them. I wonder if you could wait until you pass the 12 week mark? I still can't get over you being pregnant, I am still so ecstatic for you!!!! I had no idea you could have phototherapy home kits - we were never offered that. 

Nicole - it's so good to see you back on the thread as a regular! You have to take a bump pic!!

Ladybird - it sounds like you're getting close now! It's so exciting with all the new babies on the thread! Thanks for the info on the sunlight - Harrison is bathing in the sun as I write :) 

2016 - sorry about your hormones running wild, it's totally understandable. Not much longer now hon! :flower:

Have any of you ladies experienced your newborns using your nipple as a pacifier? When Harrison wakes up sometimes, he cried and just wants a suck, but doesn't necessarily want to eat. I'm worried this will become a bad habit and I'm not sure how to handle it - I've heard you shouldn't give a newborn a dummy for a few weeks to avoid nipple confusion... ?


----------



## GossipGirly

hello girls hope ur all well, been visiting family for the weekend, had a good day saturday but overall wasnt a very good trip as from about 10pm saturday night was so poorly with vomitting and an achey stomach... I think it might have been the iron tablet I took earlier in the day which had been supressed by the gaviscon and then when I had some orange juice to drink started to try and be absorbed so really upset my stomach, it was horrible was just crying as I was so exhausted from being up all night friday night from coughing from my cold and I just needed sleep :(

Thought I was gonna go into labour yesterday which made the journey home fun, had major cramping, back ache and shooting pains up my foof, I thought oh crap this is it and Im shattered with no energy and had barely eaten but luckily it died off and baby decided just to beat the crap out of me instead. 

Hope everyone is well CN that vid is so cute, I love that little snuffle noise newborns make xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Theo is a comfort suckler too and none of my other were! I gave him a mam soother from about 2 weeks of age and this has really helped. If Harrison feeds well from the breast, chances are he won't suffer nipple confusion but I wouldn't reccommend trying a soother until he's 2 weeks old +. hope this helps hun.

Clairenicole.... Such a cute video of your little princess.

P.S..... Ladies I still have a yearning for a daughter.... Wonder if I can persuade my husband in a few years time?! Lol I adore my boys though and wouldn't swap any of them!


----------



## Devi#1

Even I want my next to be a lil princess. We plan to have 3 only if the next is a girl. As dh won't have 3 if #2 is boy. He says if #3 is boy it will be chaos in home. Lol !!!! I know I got to wait to have another one because of c-sec. 

Think atleast a year. Wanted babies close together. Let'see. 

Yup Arjun uses me as a pacifier sometimes. I try give him a paci but omg he just spits/yanks it out of his mouth. He doesn't like it at all.


----------



## Joli

Thanks Tink and Devi! I've tried giving him my pinky finger, but he figures out 10 seconds later that it's clearly not a nipple! I'm hoping we can have a girl too - I understand whilst breastfeeding it's unlikley we'll ovulate (not that I was ovulating anyways!). I'm kinda hoping that being pregnant will kick start my ovaries to ovulate again.


----------



## ClaireNicole

People saying you can't get pregnant while BFing is a lie! lol. 

Payson uses me as a binky too! I don't know what to do about it because honestly I can't tell if shes hungry or not and I'm not going to deny her food at all! Plus I figure even if she only nurses for a few minutes ... at least thats some more food in her tummy! But my dr. said not to let her do it if I could help it... we try to binky her... but she doesn't like it.... Hubs has her right now and I think shes trying for his nipple :rofl: ummm NOT going to get anything out of THERE baby girl!!


----------



## GossipGirly

my hubby is convinced I have signs of pre-eclamsia.. what do u girls think iv think he has been reading a bit too much google at work cos its quiet.

I was walking around most of the day saturday.. so my ankles were huge, they have gone down now but still swollen just doesnt look like I have golf balls in my ankles, then saturday night I had the achey stomach and vomitting, I happened to mention when he rang at lunch time that I had a little headache (but I had just had a nap and sometimes u get a headache off over sleeping) I happened to mention that I could see little stars when I was lying in bed ... but I had not long woke up. My bP is always high on the electronic bp machine, has been thru pregnancy but when she does it manually its fine and I only had a trace of protien in my urine last app but suspected thrush...so I get this text...

vomitting, swelling, stomach, pains, headaches and not feeling right are all symptoms of pre- eclamsia you know !!!! cant just ignore them

eclamation marks and all ! do u think i should be worried, cos im not, only thing that is niggling is why is the electronic one always so high for me when has never been in past and only since I moved down here... I spose midwife is competent enough to know her manual is right..


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,

GG- wow sounds like you have been through quite the events in the last while. I wonder if baby is going to make an appearance soon... :)
I would say go see your doctor about the possibility of preeclampsia...as that can be quite serious, just to make sure :hugs:

2016- you and your hormones, too cute, I am sure I am going to be a hormonal mess as I can be at the best of times :haha: Nothing was as bad as the CLomid I tried thus far though... I was sooo crazy

Joli- ahh there you are :hugs: So glad you are adjusting well to motherhood, he is such a cutie. I know I am shocked I am pregnant but I also cant believe your a mommy. Do you know we were technically bump buddies but just didnt know it :hugs:

CN- how are you doing today? hope you are getting some rest

Devi- nice to hear from you, how is Arjun doing? any new pics?

Tink- nice to hear from you too, any new pics of Theo?

AFM- doing well, had a couple symptoms yesterday for a bit but really nothing, I keep thinking am I really pregnant? lol I did a FRER this morning and the test line is double as dark as the control line, so I know my HCG is progressing well :happydance:
I have my first doctors apt tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

honest britt u will have none atm, maybe just increased cm and u might randomly burst out crying once or twice but I didnt find out till I was 5 and a bit weeks because I didnt want to be dissapointed when it was bfn as I had no symtoms xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Britt- quit praying for symptoms!!!! I promise when they hit your not going to be so thankful!!! I didn't get any untill 7ish weeks! And then they were BAD! 

I'm doing okay so far today! Its not quite 11am yet lol. But I was only up 3 times last night and we did just go out for breakfast! Which almost wasnt fun at all because I was so worried someone was going to want to touch Payson... or she was going to wake up and be hungry :| which would be CRAZY! cause its not like I can whip a boob out at the table and feed her while i'm ordering!!!


----------



## Britt11

ClaireNicole said:


> Britt- quit praying for symptoms!!!! I promise when they hit your not going to be so thankful!!! I didn't get any untill 7ish weeks! And then they were BAD!
> 
> I'm doing okay so far today! Its not quite 11am yet lol. But I was only up 3 times last night and we did just go out for breakfast! Which almost wasnt fun at all because I was so worried someone was going to want to touch Payson... or she was going to wake up and be hungry :| which would be CRAZY! cause its not like I can whip a boob out at the table and feed her while i'm ordering!!!

:rofl: okay I'm sure I will wonder why I wished for that soon enough. Have a bit of a headache this morning...I miss my caffiene...might get a caffiene tea soon. Off to meet my personal trainer for a work out lol....I will tell her to go easy :hugs:
CN you are too cute, glad you were up only 3 times...wow there goes sleep hey

thanks GG- how is everything now? settled a bit?


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh thanks britt just wish this damn upset stomach would dissapear x


----------



## 2016

Britt....aaah the "wishing I felt more pregnant" stage, shortly followed by the "oh jeez can I just feel normal again stage" :haha:
I remember being thrilled when I was first properly sick at around 6 weeks but that soon got old when I was sick once or twice a day, every day, for 3 months thereafter. :sick:

I think we want to feel symptoms because it reassures us in a way that things are progressing, but that is not always a case. I would say a dark FRER is a MUCH better indication you have a strong little bean in there! :thumbup:

I couldn't quite believe I was pregnant even with all the symptoms and scan after scan until I felt LO move. Even now I can feel "not pregnant" if he's not moving around and I swear I would POAS if I had any left! :blush:
I wonder how I can make that statement actually when I do have a constant nagging rib/back/bladder/pelvic pain to remind me just how pregnant I am....must be the preggo brain making me forget....or perhaps I have just forgotten what "normal" feels like.


----------



## 2016

GG...sorry about the bug! Eeesh being sick in any way is triply crummy when you are pregnant! :hugs: You were just getting over a cold too! I agree with the others, get checked if you have any concerns about pre-eclampia...not to be messed with. :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

Charlie saying Hello!

https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301598.jpghttps://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie/S6301599.jpg

(yes, he's been flipping people off since birth!)


----------



## ClaireNicole

MM... don't your implants affect breastfeeding?? or did you get them taken out?? So curious!!!!! Charlie is ADORABLE as always!!


----------



## MommyMichele

ClaireNicole said:


> MM... don't your implants affect breastfeeding?? or did you get them taken out?? So curious!!!!! Charlie is ADORABLE as always!!

Nope and nope. No problems and still have them! He does manage to hit a nerve the surgery altered, only reason I know, is the older kids never hit it.

TY Claire and congrats to you hun!


----------



## LittleAurora

he is soo cute!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Mommymichele..... Charlie is very cute! How much does he weigh now? What do you other children make of him? Are they good with him?

I was soooo worried about how my 19 month old would take to Theo as he is such a mummys boy! I needn't have worried as he's so gentle and loving with him. There's been no jealousy issues. The worst behaviour has come from my stepson who's nearly 10! He lives permanently with us but has been cheeky and not doing as he's told. He's also been lying and incredibly bossy with the others. I guess you can't win em all! Lol He's always reacted like that when a new baby comes along!


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> Well my waters went at half 4 I can't believe how much there is had a few aches and cramps but nothing of much signifficance, communitty mw is coming out after 8 to check me if nothing changes

Just thought I'd post this from GGs journal. She's having problems with her Internet so I thought I'd pass on the message for her. 

GOOD LUCK MAMA!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good luck Gossipgirly!!!!! Go girl! Can't wait to hear your news and see piccies x ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

ooh you little tinker GG you've overtaken me! Only joking, all the very best hun for the safe arrival of your little princess and can't wait to hear more news xx


----------



## nicole3108

yay! good luck gg!! That's so exciting!! :yipee:


----------



## Devi#1

Gg!! Yay!! Good luck love !


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Some more pics of little Theo....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2967.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2894.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2852.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls thanks, nothing much has progressed midwife has been and all if fine just waiting. Gotta go in tomorrow at 9am if nothing has happened by then. Just going for a walk... Lol sorry lb xxx


----------



## Ladybird28

Hope the walk gets things going for you! x

Tink - theo is just so cute, the first pic is a cracker! x


----------



## Britt11

Ahh, we are rooting for you GG, keep us posted and good luck

Tink, he is SOOO adorable, such a cutie- thx for sharing


----------



## ClaireNicole

Tink... for serious that is one cute baby!!!!! That first picture is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Ooh, GossipGirly! Can't wait to hear the good news soon.

All is well on the homefront. Exhausted, of course! But not as much as I expected so far. Jack has been eating a lot and sleeps for 4-5 hour stretches at night, which is totally amazing.

Here are some pics...
 



Attached Files:







MB baby 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









Deb Gracie Jack 1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









Deb John Jack 1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









Family Pic 1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









Picture 038.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleAurora

Tink he is too cute!!!!

hib...your wee man is so yummy!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh Hib hes adorable!!! Ya'll are such a cute family!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Payson is 8lbs exactly!!!!! That means shes gained 6 oz since last week!!!!!!!! Which means shes growing perfectly and shes just perfect!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hibiscus.... Baby Jack is very cute indeed! Bless him ;)

Clairenicole... I'm pleased to hear Payson is doing so well!

I just love love LOVE babies!!!! lol :)


----------



## 2016

Such lovely pics hibiscus! Sounds like he is being a good baby for you! :happydance:

CN...sounds like the boobies juice is doing it's job! :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

gorgeous pics Hibiscus, thanks for sharing :hugs: huge congrats again

CN- glad little Payson is gaining weight well :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

well im fed up going into hospital soon as contractions just stopped again at 5am. baby has been head down since about 33 weeks apparantly but im beginning to wonder withall the stopping and starting, its really frustrating knowing im not going to be getting the birth I want in the birthing suite and going to be induced on delivery looks like trying for a natural water birth is out the question


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gossipgirly..... I was induced for my first and still managed to have a water birth. Try not to be disappointed as sometimes hospitals try to push you into the option that's best for them regardless of what you wishes are. If they've said no on medical grounds due to your waters breaking and the risk of infection...... Ask for a second opinion as they get twitchy if labour hasn't established itself from 48 hours after your waters have gone. Keep upright and active and the contractions may well kick off properly. Use your ball too..... Lots of bouncing. Good luck hun! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh they have already said if they havnt I will have to be on deliv with a drip with antibiotics x


----------



## Ladybird28

Aww GG like Tink says have a word with the hospital and get that second opinion just in case. Whatever happens I hope it goes well for you and will be thinking of you x

Hib - what lovely photos, you make beautiful family and jack looks like he's thriving x

Im feeling rather fed up at the moment, since Tuesday night been having promising pains and backache which didn't subside whether I was stood up, led down etc. Now it has all stopped. Think I got my hopes up things could have been starting. And, to make it worse I've now got a cold which isn't helping...ggrrr!! :-( xx


----------



## Joli

I'm loving all the baby pics!! Tink, I love that Theo always looks so thoughtful in his pics, and Hibiscus, I particularly love your family photo! Aw, it's so great to see the gorgeous faces of the babes we've all been talking about this last year. Can't wait to see more! 

GG - sounds like you're going through a rough time, it must be difficult psycologically to get yourself ready for the big push, only for it to be delayed. Tink sounds like she's giving some great advice though. 

Britt - how did your doctor's appointment go?? 

CN - awesome that Payson is gaining weight already, she sounds so happy and healthy!

Devi - how's Arjun doing? Any updated piccies for us? 

I'm still exhausted, Harrison wakes up every 2.5 - 3 hours and it takes him 1 hour to feed, change and be put down again. I guess people weren't exaggerating when they tell you to get as much sleep as possible before baby arrives!


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, trace was fine, baby still happy, waters still leaking clear, well they induce after 72 hours here so I have an induction booked for sat at 9am im bouncing and going out for a walk soon so fxd it wont be much longer x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Gossipgirly..... I am really hoping your little girl comes naturally before you are induced... Keep being as active and upright as possible. It's good trace showed baby happy and your waters are clear. Apparently leaning over your birthing ball on all fours circling your pelvis really helps baby come down into the correct possition which means their head is putting even pressure on your cervix and this will helps your cervix to efface and dilate. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird.... Sorry you have been having backache..... Try a nice bath with lavender essential oil.

Joli..... The sleep deprivation gets easier hun. The midwives told me that a baby can get all they need from a half hour breastfeed.... Any longer than that and they are comfort suckling! Maybe Harrison is like Theo in that he loves to snuggle against me for comfort.

All our babies are gorgeous and I can't wait to see all the new ones too! :) Good luck ladies..... I'm thinking of you all x


----------



## Britt11

Hello GG- oh gosh, you poor thing, I hope you have your little one soon and everything goes smoothly. thinking of you :hugs:

Tink- wow that is great advice about the breast feeding, I will remember that when it comes time. 

Joli- I still cant believe Harrison has been here over a week... :hugs: warms my heart, good luck with the pics today! I'll pm you later. I hope you get some more sleep soon. 
Oh and Harrison is a little blondy hey?...too cute seriously!!
thanks for asking about the doctors apt, it went well, kind of uneventful...was expecting more I think :blush: but basically she gave me some blood work (confirmed my pregnancy on her own test lol) and said see you at 12 weeks. She knows I am getting the early scan with my FS, she seems to think everything will be fine with us...gosh I hope so 

CN- how are you doing? hope you are getting some rest as well.

2016, Nicole, look forward to updates.

hello to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

been walking all afternoon seems to have spured some cramps on didnt want to stop but im shattered and dont want to lie down incase they stop.. massages some clarysage and olive oil into bump and back so hopefully that will help things along.. I think im stopping it myself with fear, I just cant seem to shake it off I want things to start but then when it does I get scared and things stop :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

Its scary GG!!!!! Of course it is! But the best part is its going to happen no matter what so even if your terrified... that baby is going to come out! Your not stopping anything! and being induced isn't that bad! :hugs: at least you get to see your LO soon!!! I'm just hoping for a healthy delivery for you!!! Oh and if you get on all fours on the ball and start rotating... take a picture! Because it looks HALARIOUS! :rofl: I was doing it when I was in labor!

Britt- Can't wait for your scan!!! So glad your doc thinks everything is going to go fine!! Do you have a good doctor that you love and trust?? I did and I think that made everything so much better! (can't wait to see her next week in fact!)

Joli- awwwww poor you!!! I can't imagine what thats like!!!! (although I'm sure I'll have my nights of it) I hope Harrison starts sleeping through the night soon!! Or at LEAST 4-5 hours at a pop! 5 hours seems to be my magic number! I feel so much better after 5 hours of sleep lol At least hes nursing right!! I think I'd be crushed if BFing wasn't going so well for me!

LB- :dust: labor dust your way!!!!


----------



## 2016

Happy 5 weeks Britt!

I have been lurking but not posting because I am having an hormonal meltdown day most brought on through sleep deprivation! If another person says to me "you better get used to the lack of sleep" or "enjoy your sleep while it lasts"....I cannot be held responsible for my actions!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: IAM TRYING TO ENJOY IT AND HAVE A LIE IN ETC. BUT IT SEEMS FRIKKIN IMPOSSIBLE!

Finally managed to catch an hour nap this afternoon but was woken up with these wierd pains in my bump and lower back down to my bum. Kind of feels like a prickly pain too just below my belly button too....The pains seem to come in waves and my bump goes hard every time so I am thinking just very very painful Braxton Hicks. Just running a bath now to see if it makes me feel any better. :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

ahh no I hope you get some sleep soon 2016, I had insomnia for the first few days and finally got a decent sleep last night- I felt like a#s yesterday but today I am back to not feeling pregnant...lol I cant imagine how uncomfortable it must be at that stage....sending you sleep vibes

thanks CN- yeah I like her but she had 2 kids and only works part time, so doesnt do deliveries anymore. But there are a bunch of doctors at the clinic and they all specialize in maternity- so she will just refer me to one of the other docs I think (she said I can see both of them if I want). They are all just GPs but specialized so I trust them
hugs,


----------



## Ladybird28

Just checking in to see if any progress on GG. Hope she's labouring away!

I am getting very fed up, for last day or so I'm convinced bubs has engaged. Bump has dropped visibly, lots of pressure down below and pains in fact it felt like he was gonna fall out last night it felt that bad!! This may be tmi but I also had an unexpected single dose of the trots too which I took as my body having a clear out. I've had lots of discharge which looks like it could be plug and from 12 today Ive had lots of pains and bad backache which felt just like my period was gonna start. Now, the pains have all stopped again...gggrrrr!!. I just feel really frustrated as this is the 2nd time this has happened. 
Plus I'm also a bit worried about having bubs at term as my first son was 9lb 8oz at 40 weeks and his birth was a bit of a nightmare. My second was 7lb 2oz born at 38 wks and I had a natural birth. I'm worried this gonna be another whopper if he keeps cooking!
Sorry if this is a bit of a rant girls, just had to vent!! xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Well I hope it happens soon hun!!!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks CN, I've calmed down a bit now, I blame these pregnancy hormones!! 

Hope gorgeous little Payson is doing well x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awww shes well!!! Shes sleeping right now! Shes perfect!!! 

Your baby is going to come so soon!!!! Then you can be sleepless like me!! :D


----------



## 2016

GG posted on FB and in her journal that she was avaoiding the internet until her little girl is born. Labour kept stopping and starting and she was getting understandably frustrated. :hugs:

People can drive you nuts with the whole "has the baby arrived yet" business (excluding us on here of course because we are all in the same boat and know what it feels like). That's why, when I go into labour, I won't post anything on FB....in fact I may post a decoy status so people have no clue! :haha: I also won't be telling any family if something starts because it's just too much pressure - what if it's false labour? What if it takes days and days? I don't want the world and his dog showing up at the hospital unless invited. My family are all in South Africa and I know they would just go beserk if they knew they were waiting for news.
...of course I will be updating all of you though when the time comes. :winkwink:

Ladybird...I can only imagine the intense feeling of anticipation wondering if something is starting, your body giving you all the signs and then it seems to fizzle out on you. :flower: Even if you go another couple of weeks though, if this baby followed the pattern of your second, wouldn't he only be 8 pounds having gained 1/2 pound each week from this week? IYSWIM. I think your first son was just a whopper and probably paved the way for future births to be easier...:shrug:
Anyway, I hope it happens for you soon. :hugs:

I don't believe I will see any signs coming before Squiggle decides to arrive. I have had BH which have been getting worse since 20 weeks. Have had silly loose BMs on and off for the last 6 weeks, have had hugely increased discharge and occasionally what looks like plug for 3 weeks, been cleaning/nesting for the last 4 weeks, and have had shooting pains/heaving foof feeling for weeks too! :shrug: I almost laughed at yoga on Monday when one mum said "ooooh I've just started having BH this week so baby must be coming soon" and she is 37.5 weeks! :rofl:
Why is it that I get all the joys now? :shrug:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird, it really sounds like you really are all ready to go! Have you been trying any clary sage or other methods of natural induction?

2016 - Thanks for giving us the update on GG. I really hope things go smoothly her for going forward. I think I was like that lady you met in your yoga class - the first time i really thought I felt BH, it was the real thing! At least you are feeling totally in tune with your body. One warning with the hormones though...I was super emotional the first 5 days after delivery, I just wanted to cry all the time - happy tears of course, but tears nonetheless! DH maybe should have a quick read about PN depression in case you show any signs (we had a midwife chat to my DH about it privately after my delivery so that he could keep a watchful eye).

I have a couple of pics to share with you, these were taken at 10 days old. :)
 



Attached Files:







Boat.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









Bowl.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 5









Daddy.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8









Mommy.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









Bed.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2016

Joli...what beautiful pics!!! Thanks for the warning about depression - jeez I am so depressed already and have had severe depression in the past I wonder how I
could even hope to avoid PND. Don't know if it's just the hormones but I feel like DH and I have drifted apart and I don't feel like he supports me at all. Seems like I have to ask
for every little bit of affection which he then gives begrudgingly. Every time I talk, he sighs and/or rolls his eyes. :cry:
I have tried so many times to talk to him about it - everything from sitting with him quietly or writing him a letter, to crying and ranting hysterically. No matter what I do he insists everything is fine and it's all in my head.

The picture of your DH loving your little boy like that makes me cry because I can't see DH loving Squiggle that much. I hope and pray every day my hubby changes his ways when our LO arrives...but I fully expect to feel desperate and alone, caring for Squiggle entirely while he asks when his dinner will be ready? :growlmad:

Wow sorry for laying that on all you...I've just been awake for hours and it's all getting a bit much for me...


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli.... Harrison is beautiful, just like his mummy! What lovely keepsakes those photos are.

Ladybird..... I hope things start off for you soon. I know how fed up you can feel in those last few weeks. You new little man will be here soon I'm sure. Try some of the natural ways to help induce labour. If you google it there are loads! lol I tried most of them and not sure they worked but they certainly kept me occupied trying them! Lol

2016..... I felt the exact same way each and every time I was pregnant and have had depression in the past so I can totally relate to how you are feeling. I felt the same way about my DH too. However, although I could never see it at the time, it was my hormones and my state of mind making me paranoid. Men just don't get pregnancy the way we do and can't always relate to bump being their son of daughter until they arrive. I'm sure it will be the same for you. I bet your DH will be overjoyed when squiggle makes an appearance. Also men need to be told how to help you out..... My DH is useless!!! Lol I know men aren't all the same but some of them need more encouragement and help than others. As for suffering PND.... I was convinced I'd get it as I had suffered depression in the past but I didn't get it at all, just a day or two of baby blues which is perfectly normal. You will probably find you feel emotionally better after baby comes due to the release of the 'bliss hormones' as they are called. I felt very anxious, down, emotional and felt DH and I were headed for a breakup each and every time I reached the 30 week mark and from then on until birth. Sleep deprivation doesn't aid this either. If you can afford to, do something for yourself, such as a pamper session at a beauty salon. It will help lift your spirits. Massage is brilliant for lifting mood as is yoga. Hope you feel better soon hun x ;)


----------



## Joli

2016 - hon, it makes me so sad to read your last message...I really hope it's just hormones and that your DH is not the way you say he is. I know that for now it's hard for your DH to relate to Squiggle because he can't feel it move and so he hasn't bonded yet...but once Squiggle is here it will be so different and I am sure DH will fall in love. He will feel closer to Squiggle if he has a role to play, since men are unable to breastfeed. I have given my DH responsibility of giving baby a bath every other evening, so DH feels like he's part of it all. 

The midwife told us that the best way to stop PN depression is by talking and crying after delivery so tha you let it all out. She said all women feel it one way or another when your pregnancy hormones are leaving your body. It will peak on days 3 and 5, then will subside. So you need to really watch yourself those days - those who have had depression in the past are more susceptible. Look out for feeling like an inadequate mother, not holding your baby, not eating. Best ways to battle it out aside from talking and letting it all out, is to hold baby, breastfeed and keep busy. And hon, we'll be here for you, so if you start to feel depressed, write to us and let us support you. If you do get it bad, then you will need therapy and in severe cases, medication - but we won't let it get to that!! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016- My OH wasn't attached to bubs at all I don't think untill she got here! Not all men are the "excited my wife is pregnant" men!! He wasn't even a bump feeler! I mean he felt her kick and then was like... ummm I've felt it before why do I have to feel it again! And I was a little scared that he wouldn't attach to the baby!! But he LOVES her so much!!!! He got up tonight at like 1am to check on her because he couldn't hear her breathing on the baby monitor lol I'm SURE your OH is going to love baby when he gets here!! 

Joli- What cute pictures!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why they always have parents do naked pictures with their babies lol but they always turn out so cute!!!! You have such a beautiful family! 

As for me! Well its 7 and I just got up with Payson for the first time tonight!!! Well at 630ish! She got to sleep around 11... so I'm saying thats a LOT of sleep! I fed her and she was soooooo asleep but I hear her starting to fuss a little... thats why I stayed up! Because I was pretty sure she wasn't going right back to sleep! But sometimes she does :| I just don't know! I wish she had a pattern lol Either way... I got like 7 hours of consecutive sleep! Thats almost a full night! Thats more then I've gotten in a long time!!!!!


----------



## Joli

Wow CN, you're so lucky! Harrison seems to be awake every 2.5 - 3 hours, and for some reason last night, he was up every 1.5 hours after 3am for mini-feeds, I wondered whether he might be going through a growth spurt or something!? When I put him down to sleep at 7pm, he always wakes up after 5 mins, crying and wanting to use my nip as a dummy, and I have to keep him until he falls asleep on my nip, otherwise he just cries again. I don't mind it, but my arms are finding it tiring to hold him all the time!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow CN 7 hours is pretty good going at this stage. I'm sure she'll settle down into a routine soon x
2016 - sounds like you're having a pretty rough time of it at the mo, hope things get better, these hormones are nasty little devils! Oh and I know what you mean bout OH's, I don't know whether something happens to them but mine sounds quite like yours. We really need affection at this stage, no matter how small the gesture may be it makes us feel better but for some reason they seem to withdraw it completely. My OH even told me the other day that he hopes I have the baby on a weekend then it doesn't disturb him at work. That really made my blood boil!!! Makes me wonder whether they get nerves about being a dad (again) and anxiety comes bubbling through.

Ps. Have been using Clary sage oil, having spicy meals, DTD etc etc to evict hubs but no progress yet. Have now resorted to cleaning the house from top to bottom today to see if that works. Will report back if successful! X


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh forgot to say, Joli those photos are stunning. You all look fantastic xx


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - try some really deep birthing squats - we moved house just before I went into labour, and I did a fair bit of squating and lifting of boxes!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
good to read some updates from everyone.

CN- I think everyone is so jealous of your great sleeps, 7 hours??!! thats more than what I get. I still really have no symptoms except insomnia and I am run down. Sounds like you are settling into motherhood very well

Joli- those pictures are SOOO beautiful. I love the little bamboo cot and crib...he is a little cutie. Gosh I wish we were closer, would love to meet him.

Ladybird- we are rooting for you. Hope LO comes soon. Sounds like Joli had that right idea with those squats and moving as Harrison came quickly after
I read what your husband said about when he would like you to deliver....DH chuckled and said oh gosh, poor guy probably did not even realize what he said....I know its not cool but it is kind of funny how clueless guys can be.
cant wait for your updates:hugs:

GG- I know that you are not checking BNB but thinking of you :hugs:

2016- okay hon, I really wish I could give you a big hug right now. As I was reading your update I thought my gosh that story sounds exactly like happend to my friend Jodi. This girl has it all, looks brains the seemingly perfect family but when she was pregnant with her little boy it was awful. She had a very bad pregnancy like you have had (awful MS t/o the entire pregnancy) and just felt awful, she couldnt even function. During that pregnancy her husband and her appeared to drift apart as well (he also worked out of town). She had similar issues with her first as well, but not as bad as the second. Well she delivered her little boy, tried to breast feed and got awful mastitis, so she had to stop that and go on hard core antibotics, she was very depressed leading up to the months to the delivery and afterwards it only got worse. Not only that he had collic and her little girl was a toddler and misbehaving. She was at her wits end, her husband and her were going for a seperation and she was beyond depressed. I remember coming over to her house and she just sat there and starred in the distance. Anyway, she tried all the tips they suggest to you to cope and for depression and nothing worked. I came over a month later and she was a completely different person, happy as ever, active AND hubby and her were back on track. I asked her what changed and she said I went on "happy pills", as per my doctor and the best thing I ever did. I believe she was on the meds for 6months- 1 year. Please do not feel bad about taking medication for depression after the baby is born if you need it, sometimes its a savour.
just wanted to share that with you and of course like the other girls, I am here for you. I am sure your hubby will come around and things WILL get better

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

GGs new journal post! 

Hi still in hospital but just quick update got induced early as they were worried baby was distressed.. Theya are keeping me in as a precaution as baby hasn't fed properly since skin to skin even tho she had.a good feed she has just been asleep all day and the peads dr is worried that she mite have an infection which me and the mw agree she hasn't she is jusyt shattered but this dr want to do bloods and put up iv antibiotics will share birth story when I'm home we have decided to name her libby x 


yay for her :happydance:!!!!!

as for me... I just slept for another 3 hours!!! I feel really good!


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls... I guess I just got myself down in the dumps which, thinking back, almost always happens at this time of year when the seasons change. I struggled to sleep all last night and eventually gave up at 4am when the zillion aches in my body just made me cry. Went downstairs to watch telly for a bit....then cried at the last 5 minutes of a Disney animation about horses, then cried at a cookery program, then cried because I wanted to crochet but couldn't find my hook, then cried because I was hunry, then cried because I had cried into my bowl of cereal and ruined it, then cried because the sun came up and I had spent another night not sleeping, then cried because the cat jumped up and was being nice to me - get the picture? :blush:

Pure hormonal MESS!!!

Went upstairs at 8am to go to the loo and hubby heard me crying. It seems, every time I ever type a rant about him, his spidey sense must go off and he is really nice for a little while! He just cuddled me and tried to get to the bottom of why I was crying...to which he realised there was no end of reasons I could find so just talked to me about happy things. I felt so much better in the end and managed to get on with my day - albeit with puffy eyes and a foggy head.

Britt...Thanks for the advice and I am so sorry to hear the awful things your friend has gone through. I have taken many types of "happy pills" in a past life and, I can assure you, it will take something special to get me back on them. Many years ago I started on one type which didn't make me feel much better and just spaced me out, so they upped the dose again and again. Then they switched me onto another type, then another, then another including the famous Prozac (which made me seriously psycho). Before I knew it, I had anti-depressants, anti-anxiety, pills to make me sleep and pills to wake me up. I suppose I didn't feel sad any more, but instead I felt NOTHING - no joy, no love, no sadness....nada. Occasionally though, the pills did make me "happy" enough I was too happy and would go manic and then crash down depressed again. More and more drugs came my way and I had months off work. :( That's what you get when you mess with your brain's delicate chemistry.
One day, I went to see a hypnotherapist and we figured out why I got "depressed" in the first place. Two 1 hour sessions later and I felt like somebody had erased the last 3 years of hell. A cloud had been lifted instantly!!!! The doctors refused to let me stop the cupboard full of meds, but I slowly took myself off them and within 2/3 months I didn't take anything anymore. And haven't since which was now 5 years ago. Sure I feel depressed sometimes now, dismally so, but I have always managed to snap myself out of it. I think horseriding played a huge part in that....and I would be coping much better now if only I could go for a ride. I havent ridden in 16 weeks and know it will be minimum 12 before I ride again. I feel lost without it...like I am not even me anymore. Of course coupled with the hormones and trepidation of how I will cope as a Mum. *sigh*

I am sure those drugs are literally lifesavers for many people, perhaps I really did need them at the time, who knows. I do often wonder though how I went from "lifetime incurable chronic depressive illness/mania" to "normal" in just two hypnotherapy sessions. I reckon there was some serious medical mis-management going on in my case! :growlmad:

CN....thanks for posting from GGs journal. I read her update on FB this morning and was in two minds whether to post anything or not for fear of "stealing thunder" or whatever. But I didn't think later today that I wouldn't mind if one of you posted news from my FB when Squiggle is born. Exciting news needs to be shared!!! :thumbup:
Can't wait to see pics of little Libby!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I can't wait to see pictures of Libby either! and I LOVE the name!!! Your going to feel so much better 2016 after you have that baby!!! PND isn't a half too just because you've been depressed! Its certainly nothing to be ashamed of! But I'm sure your going to be just fine when you see that little baby and hes PERFECT!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls thanks for updating really apprieiate it. I'm still in hospital little miss is not latching on to breast. Got herself so distressed had to give her 10mls formula to calm the starving child, gonna keep trying and hope my milk comes in soon x


----------



## ClaireNicole

I hope your milk comes in soon too!!!! She'll get the hang of it hun!


----------



## 2016

GG...it will come together soon! The whole stress of waiting for labour to begin etc. Probably didn't help but, in a day or two, you will be home with your beautiful princess and it won't matter. :hugs: TC hun. Xx


----------



## Joli

GG - I saw the pic of your baby girl, she's so adorable! about the breastmilk - when I was at the hospital, the midwive gave me Mother's Milk tea and told me to drink it in place of water, and I have done so since I delivered and I seem to have plenty of milk. Also remember when your milk comes in, hot compress before feeding and cold compress afterwards! My mom has also been cooking me some chinese soups to help boost milk supply (they don't taste very good, but they seem to be working!). 

2016 - thanks for opening yourself up to us like this - I agree that meds aren't the way to go, my dad has suffered with depression for the last 12 years, and the meds just made him numb as well. In place of riding your horse right now, could you just spend time with him, and do some grooming? It might make you feel better? When Squiggle arrives, just remember to hold him lots and breastfeed - I think all of us at some point are not sure whether we will be adequate mothers, and I don't think that's a fear that goes away entirely - but we'll get the hang of it! I'm sure with your baby boy gazing up at you and being so vulnerable and doting on you, the PND will be totally under control. It's wonderful that your DH is being understanding now - he'll be there to support you once Squiggle is here too :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

im home!!! woohoo! straight on the breast pump to try and increase my flow of colostrum my little girl is so lazy and wont suck and gets frustrated so having to do top up feeds at the moment, not gonna beat myself up about it anymore.

quick birth story...

waters went wednesday 4.30am as you know, labour started stopped started stopped, induction booked for sat morning 9am 72 hrs after waters, shopping on friday went to the loo and noticed discharge has turned green :( possibly meconium straight to maternity ward and they checked the pad and sent me down to delivery suite for an inductiont there and then friday 4pm, given antibiotics and syntoxin was given at 7pm I was checked and cervix was barely visible and hind waters still there apparantly head high up, used tens machine and was left to progress for 4 hours, after 4 hours was barely able to cope with pain and when I was checked I was 5cm! in 4 hours... ouchy! started gas and air to cope and oberservations showed that bp was sky high and needed intervention, was asked about epidural as it brings bp down, was so scared and didnt want one but had an excellent midwife who really help me calm down and make the decision to have one. Didnt like all the contractions while they were doing it but coped with gas and air, aahhh I was a total different person afterwards, it worked a dream!! could feel my legs and could feel the tightenings of contractions.. I started feeling her head moving down, kind of felt like it was going to fall out my bum! they wouldnt check me early as if they did they would have to start the clock for pushing if the head was visiable, during the last couple of hours everytime I had a contraction the her heartbeat dipped and I new the cord was round her neck but we were reassured it was normal and baby was happy she was probs just pressing on her cord, come 3am when they checked me head was visable right at the top, I told mw I could feel her moving down and was starting to feel like I needed to push she didnt beleive me but I new she was coming, 20 mins of pushing and she was out! little monster had her cord wrapped round her neck twice! but she was safe and healthy, was so overwealmed with love, relief and shock, no tears just a couple of grazes, have needed no painkillers since the birth, my god Im glad I had an epidural!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I was super glad i had the epidural too!!! I'm so glad shes healthy!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/75686_497180515195_593890195_7610013_949302_n.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/72427_497469450195_593890195_7618307_7213201_n.jpg

my pumkin.. most have probs already seen via fb x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Well done Gossipgirly! What a story! So glad you're home and able to bond as a family now. Your lil princess libby is finally here!!! P.S. Loving her Halloween outfit on fb! So cute! ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

Aaah GG she is just sooo beautiful. I'm so glad you are home now and what a birth story.
Massive congratulations again hun xx


----------



## Devi#1

Gg!! Huge congrats to u!! Well done. She is so cute. Hope the milk comes in soon & satisfies baby girl. 

2016 - lots of hugs!! 

Joli - love the pics. So beautifully done. 

Cn - woman! I am so jealous of your 7 hour sleep nights. I only get 4 hours at a time. Lucky fish u!!

Ladybird. Don't worry too much baby will come soon. 

As for me. Super busy packing up for india. Didn't realize we got so much stuff. Lol
Arjun is doing well. He has grown 2.5 inches in a month & is 9.5 lbs. Doing great! He is a month old already. Can ubelieve how time flies. 

I will post pics soon


----------



## Britt11

GG- she is seriously gorgeous. what an absolute cutie! LOVE the little pumpkin costume :hugs:
thanks for the pics, hope you are resting well momma

2016- sorry hon my bad :dohh: I shouldnt have suggested that- like you said different things work for different people. I think you have a great outlook on it, and the riding sounds like perfect therapy. I like Joli's idea of just being around them right now and grooming the horses.

Devi- wow, I cant believe Arjun is 1 month already, glad he is doing well.
Are you excited for your big move? must be exhausting though, packing up and taking care of a newborn.

Had a great bday weekend in the mountains with DH. Yes, I am a Halloween baby. ha ha

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

GG - what a story! Wow, sounds like you had a really tough time, but what a reward at the end of it! She already looks so much like you!

Devi - 4 hours is great also! At the minute, I'm getting 1.5 hours (2 if I'm lucky!) then Harrison is up for an hour (20 - 30 mins feed, plus changing, plus putting him down). He's doing this thing once a day where I'll put him down, then 5 mins later, he's awake and cries and wants to comfort suck, then he falls asleep, I put him down, and he cries again 5 mins later - we do this until he's super tired and sleeps through, but it's exhausting! I hope he starts sleeping for longer stretches soon! Your packing must be tough right now, but how exciting to be making your move!

Ladybird - how are you feeling? Is your body still showing you all the signs that it's ready to deliver baby?

Britt - so happy for you that you had a nice birthday weekend! Looks like everything is falling wonderfully into place for you :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

Happy birthday britt!!


----------



## 2016

Britt...it was a very good suggestion and is definitely good treatment when used properly. You weren't to know of my long convoluted history of nuttiness :rofl:
I do see my horse every day and do groom him or have a play on the ground 2-3 times a week. I guess I'm just being a spoilt brat and want to RIDE him. It is difficult to explain the feeling I get from riding - the while world fades away and I feel like I'm part of nature rather than fighting it. :shrug:
I am guessing I will get a similar feeling of completeness when I get to hold Squiggle though :)
Hope you had a lovely birthday. Funny how I was about the same stage in my pregnancy on my birthday this year. Only 9 days until your scan now!!!! Woop!


----------



## 2016

GG...how clever you had that pumpkin outfit esp since you ended up having an October Bumpkin instead of a November Sparkler. :happydance:
Keep meaning to ask, does Libby have a middle name?


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli said:


> GG - what a story! Wow, sounds like you had a really tough time, but what a reward at the end of it! She already looks so much like you!
> 
> Devi - 4 hours is great also! At the minute, I'm getting 1.5 hours (2 if I'm lucky!) then Harrison is up for an hour (20 - 30 mins feed, plus changing, plus putting him down). He's doing this thing once a day where I'll put him down, then 5 mins later, he's awake and cries and wants to comfort suck, then he falls asleep, I put him down, and he cries again 5 mins later - we do this until he's super tired and sleeps through, but it's exhausting! I hope he starts sleeping for longer stretches soon! Your packing must be tough right now, but how exciting to be making your move!
> 
> Ladybird - how are you feeling? Is your body still showing you all the signs that it's ready to deliver baby?
> 
> Britt - so happy for you that you had a nice birthday weekend! Looks like everything is falling wonderfully into place for you :flower:


Ive been having strong BH's lately and on saturday night they were coming every 5-7 minutes and lasting approx 40 seconds but then, after an hour, they stopped :dohh: Apart from that nothing is really any different and today they seem to have eased again. I have read somewhere that your body only releases the chemicals needed to start labout when it knows you are fit enough to cope with labour and when the baby is fully ready. Ive had a cold for the last few days and desparately want to get rid of it as I now keep thinking that this may be the reason why nothing is happening. My body may need to get rid of the cold first to think im well enough for labout. It may just be a load of rubbish but you know what its like when you start googling things. Think I need to step away from the search engines asap!!

Im sure Harrison will settle down soon, sounds like he just loves snuggling up and being close to his mummy! :hugs:

Devi - Good luck with the packing, it must be a heck of a task getting ready to move to a new country with a newborn but Im sure things will work out just fine :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh 2016 its because my waters broke on wednesday so I new I was being induced sat morning so would have had her by sunday and my mam saw these reduced in asda and bought it us on the thursday :) 

just had mw :) got her to latch on with a nipple shield as apparantly I have quite flat nipples, i really feel like i have turned a corner... no more formula top ups for me hopefully. Libby is a little jaundice so need to keep her in light and try and feed her more as she is sleeping a long time between feeds, hopefully that will stop now im having a bf'ing breakthrough. she slept 11 - 5 and then 6 - 12pm! and we didnt wake up so it was a shock when we saw the time! mw said not to worry about it too much during the night but to try and arouse her during the day every 4 hours at least, i didnt expect to be trying to wake a baby I expected sleepless nights I know there is still time, but I would rather them than worry about lack of feeds..

No middle name as of yet still debating if we need one. x


----------



## Ladybird28

Wow it's quiet on here! Well I'm still here, nothing happening, no positive signs and getting very fed up.
Have a midwife appt tomorrow so going to talk to her about my options as I really don't want to go overdue by too far.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hopefully not much longer for u xx


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - how's your cold now? You're totally right that you won't deliver until baby is ready and your body is totally ready. After I delivered, I was so exhausted and I felt like I had a cold coming on just after - but I guess my body was strong enough to fight it - I couldn't imagine delivering whilst I had a cold at the same time. Let us know how your midwive appointment goes!

GG - it's great that you're able to bf now! It's such an amazing feeling once you get it isn't it? 

2016 - how are you feeling now? Have the hormones calmed down yet? :flower:

I think I've figured out why Harrison was always crying and wanting to latch on - poor boy has some sort of reflux problem I think. He goes to sleep fine, then wakes up and cries because he's regurgitating his milk, and he looks to latch on partly because it gives him comfort and partly on instinct. So last night, I put his cot on an incline by putting books under two of the legs and he's sleeping loads better! I just hope it's nothing serious that will require any medication. Any of you ladies have a baby with gastro reflux?


----------



## 2016

Have been thinking of you Ladybird...didn't want to keep asking you how it's going because that must get so frustrating. I already want to deck anyone that utters those words "not long now....." :grr:

I only have 4 weeks left at work now....but they are 3 day weeks so just 12 WORKING DAYS left!!!! :happydance: Can't wait to be able to sleep all day! I do wonder sometimes if I will make it at work 4 more weeks. Odd considering I used to be fine working 5 or 6 days a week, riding for an hour a day and being generally active otherwise. Now I find 3 days a struggle, don't ride and try conserve my energy wherever possible. I don't know how some women last working until their due dates but with all my aches and pains I am amazed each day I manage to get out of bed! :dohh:

Did a rather stupid/hilarious thing this morning. Put on a liner after my shower when I got up as usual but was in my hormonal stupor. Walked down stairs thinking "dang, that's uncomfortable" only to notice I had put it on sticky side up so it had stuck to my who ha! :rofl: Preggo brain strikes again! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha thats hilarious 2016! ouch! 
joli - im still having problems with the nipples I cant bf without the shields and I dont know if they are recommended for constant useage, they are a pain in the bum tbh, looking forward to the bf woman coming tomorrow, hope she has a magic wand.

aww reflux :( poor harrison, hopefully he will just grow out of it x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016.... Haha panty liner story was hilarious! I have to say, the preggo brain thing continues after birth of baby! Lol

Ladybird..... Hope your little baby boy arrives safely soon. *hugs*

Joli..... Reflux is common and my first born had it badly from birth. I think you are doing the right thing with his cot and it's good you are bf as bottlefed babies can get it worse. It will calm down with time. I've heard cranial osteopathy can help babies with reflux. Worth a google!

We have a sickness bug in the house courtesy of school or preschool or both. Am just praying Theo doesn't get it! Theo and I were signed off at our 6 week postnatal appointment yesterday. All well for us and he is growing nicely on 75th percentile. He's 12lb exactly and doc said it's unusual for bf baby to be growing so well. All my boys have been the same though.... Booby monsters!!! Lol Doc put me on progesterone only pill called cerazette so our sex life can resume when I find the energy and enthusiasm!!! Lol


----------



## 2016

The baby brain continues? Oh no! I am used to being so organised and I can't stand being such a doofus all the time! I don't mind so much when I do silly things like with the liner, or like yesterday when I wore my slippers to work.....but I do mind when I do silly dangerous things like leave the hobs/iron/hair straighteners on or drop scissors (because I drop everything these days) on my foot or pour boiling water over my hand because I miss my cup! Aren't mums supposed to be organised?

Tink...I was on Cerazette for a good few years before TTC and it was great because most people find they don't get AF anymore while on it and it is supposed to help prevent ovarian cancer I believe because it shuts down your ovaries. As I might be persuaded to have another child after Squiggle though I will not be going back on it as it was EVIL in the sense that it messed with my cycles and I am sure it was the reason why I had ectopics as studies have shown it affects the way the little hairs in the fallopian tubes work. 
I am half tempted after Squiggle is born just to see what happens because we were told it was impossible for me to fall pregnant with two damaged tubes anyway so might take us a while. Only problem is if I do fall pregnant and its another ectopic that is pretty tough to deal with when you have a tiny, not to mention if its NOT ectopic I have to be pregnant which does not leave me with much energy or mobility at all.


----------



## Ladybird28

Oh 2016 the liner incident did make me laugh, although I know it must have been painful!
Joli - hope harrisons reflux eases for the poor mite. As tink says it is quite common I believe so don't worry.
Tink - sounds like Theo is really doing well and is a total booby monster. 12lb is a great weight for 6 week check.
GG - sorry to hear bf isn't going as well as you hoped. I can't offer any advice as I formula fed my last two, although I'm gonna have a crack at bf this one. I just hope things get easier for you and Libby xx


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...it wasnt painful at all - I almost wish it was stickier so I could have got a free wax at the same time! :haha:
On that topic, my lady garden has been getting really out of control so I propped up a mirror the other day and gave myself a good trim with my electric shaver. I did slip at one point and so had to trim it straight then got carried away so there is now not much left :blush:
Although, judging by my current hair growth rate, I reckon I will be back to looking like a bushy 80s lady in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
wow lots of activity on here which is great.

Ladybird- fx'd you deliver soon. Hopefully you get over your cold and feel better soon. So will it just be 2016 and I after you?? OMG, than it will be me for like 7 months ha ha....we better get some more bfp aphrodites.

Joli- good to hear from you, I think tilting the crib is a great idea. Do you know in our NICUs we have a protocol that all the incubators must be tilted at least 20 degrees? 

Tink- booby monster, that cracks me up. Glad to hear he is in the 75th percentile, wow!! My friend's son is in the 99th percentile for weight and height, he is huge lol

GG-hope you have some luck with the consultant

CN- how are you doing? still getting 7 hours? :)

2016- OMG you crack me up. Okay the panty liner story is hilarious but dare I ask what you need it for?...:blush: is this one of those things I get to look forward to later in my pregnancy?
I am feeling slightly less together already...I cant imagine how on the ball I will feel on my 9th month. Actually my gf came over for breakfast a few weeks ago before I knew I was pregnant and I was so forgetful, she was like "Cat whats with you are you pregnant or something"

ha ha and that was in the 2ww!

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha britt I actually forgot my pin number for my cash card and had no money to get home from town I had to go inside the bank and explain lol it gets no better a woman asked me what libby was called in a shop today and I said lilly then I said ee no its not haha looked like a right plonker!

having a better day today :) feeling more positive! I will get rid of these shields, I have the supply i jjust expessed an extra ounce after she fed!


----------



## Britt11

GossipGirly said:


> haha britt I actually forgot my pin number for my cash card and had no money to get home from town I had to go inside the bank and explain lol it gets no better a woman asked me what libby was called in a shop today and I said lilly then I said ee no its not haha looked like a right plonker!
> 
> having a better day today :) feeling more positive! I will get rid of these shields, I have the supply i jjust expessed an extra ounce after she fed!

:rofl: too funny
glad you are having a better day GG


----------



## 2016

Britt...don't forget Nicole is due next after Ladybird.

I have needed a liner from about week 8 because of copious creamy CM. It helps form your plug and keeps things clean (although it doesn't make me feel very clean!)
In the last couple of weeks it has really ramped up and I need to change several times a day because I feel like it's pouring out of me! Yuk!
So, yes, one of the many joys!


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...don't forget Nicole is due next after Ladybird.
> 
> I have needed a liner from about week 8 because of copious creamy CM. It helps form your plug and keeps things clean (although it doesn't make me feel very clean!)
> In the last couple of weeks it has really ramped up and I need to change several times a day because I feel like it's pouring out of me! Yuk!
> So, yes, one of the many joys!

oh how could I forget about lovely Nicole...of course she would be next after Ladybird.
thanks for the heads up...the joy hey :)


----------



## Britt11

a little humour for you guys,
just had to share this hilarious video with you guys, we burst out laughing. This is for real and actually the seal making that noise...lmao

https://en.video.sympatico.ca/index...deos/561/seal-yelling-like-a-man/608355369001


----------



## 2016

Britt...thanks I could use a laugh today - can't see it on my phone so will have to wait until I get near a pc.

Happy 6 weeks!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Devi#1

In down with a pretty bad cold ;(


----------



## Ladybird28

Been to see the midwife this morning. Bubs is fully engaged which she said is quite good for a third baby. There was a trace of blood in my urine sample so she's sent that off as she said it may be from a slight show or a urine infection. Will have to see. Apparently she will discuss at my appt next week about giving me a sweep. Just gotta sit tight and hope something happens before then!
Britt - I'll watch that video at my pc later, could do with a laugh. Can't watch it on my phone. Oh and happy 6 weeks! X


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone!!! I'm still alive! A little tired but no worse for the wear! This week Payson has wanted to be IN MY LAP all the time... so I've been having to one handed type lol which means I've just been putting my computer down alot! :D I try to be strong and put her down... but shes so warm and snuggly lol


----------



## GossipGirly

I also had a bad night last night, using the shields has made me have a colicy baby :( so she was up ALL night and breastfed for 5 hours which I suspected was just comfort and after speaking to the midwife today it was and is a sign of colic :( having a lazy day today but she wont settle unless she is laying on one of us. hoping infacol does the trick x


----------



## Devi#1

Awe gg!! I hope your lil gal feels fine soon.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Aww gg! I'm ss hun! 

I just wanted to share the picture of Payson today before we go out to have lunch!!
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_0183.jpg


----------



## Ladybird28

CN how adorable is she in that picture!! That outfit is great and I'm loving the little boots!! Xx

GG sorry to hear your still having troubles hun. I used to swear by infacol as both my boys suffered badly with colic. It's awful when you see them drawing their legs up in pain and crying. I hope things sort themselves out with the shields etc and things get better soon for you xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

I love the boots too!!! I couldn't buy anymore shoes ... so I registered for them and got them for my baby shower! YAY! I LOVE them... I'm thinking about wearing my white furry boots too!


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, crazy busy day at work. Thanks for the 6 week wishes...that is so sweet, I must say I like the ring of that. 

yes ladies watch that video with the volume up really loud...DH and I laughed so hard watching that...got to love animals

Devi- hope you feel better soon

Ladybird- OMG so exciting, so he is ready any time!! yeah, keep us posted :happydance:

GG- I am hoping things get easier soon

CN- she is so gorgeous, I love that you are taking her out everywhere already, :thumbup: thats how I would love to be.

2016- how are you doing today hon?


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol Britt! if you mean taking her everywhere by saying I hadn't left the house in over a week!! But Lunch with the family was pretty awesome! I had pumped and had a bottle... and she was really good in the car ride over there and then she woke up during lunch but we all took turns holding her and feeding her a little and she was super good!!! And she was still good all the way home... AND shes in her crib now! So shes still awesome! and I love her so much!!!!


----------



## Joli

GG - I'm suspecting that Harrison has colic too - poor boy has been sleeping, then waking up crying, and is awake for so long, nothing will console him except for going on my nipple, but I know he has a lot of trapped gas. DH and I were awake most the night with him, we even gave him a tummy tub bath at 3am, which soothed him for 50 mins sleep, but then more tears. I'm getting some infacol today too, and I really really hope it works. I hate seeing him suffer like this. Are you going to use it every feed? I've heard gripe water is good too, but you can't use it until baby is 1 month old?

Britt - omg, that video is hilarious - watching it has made me smile for the first time in the last exhausting 24 hours! Happy 6 weeks to you!! What is your due date?

CN - Payson is just gorgeous and she looks so happy! :) are you feeding her by express only or mixing with bf?

Ladybird - Now that you mention it from your midwife, I do remember reading that for your second child onwards, baby's head often doesn't engage until immediately before delivery. On the infacol, can I ask how often you used it with your boys and how soon you saw improvements?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli I'm almost exclusivly bfing! Shes only had 2 bottles in her whole life!


----------



## 2016

Britt...you should know better by now than to ask how I am :dohh:

So glad I am now only working 3 days a week because even that is a struggle. First day of the weekend yesterday and, I must say, what a bloody waste of a day off! My lower back has been playing up the last couple of weeks and siezed up a number of times making me unable to walk. Don't know if I mentioned getting stuck in town last week and having to get a colleague to help drag me back to work.
Now I'm afraid to go to lunch by myself so I either have to burden someone or just stay at the office. :blush:

Last few nights it has been particularly bad and it takes ages and some teeth gritting to get myself up to shuffle in agony to the loo. Wednesday night it was so bad I couldn't get up at all so DH had to near enough carry me there and back - 3 times!
Yesterday there is just no way to get comfy so all I have managed to do is take paracetamol and try sleep. Thought I could use my TENS machine but the instructions say not until 37 weeks! :hissy:

Called the midwife in desperation and she said there's nothing they can do (apart from having me go to physio which only happens next Thursday). She said she reckons I have a bulging disc and that the weight will just put more and more pressure on, potentially causing the disc to rupture eventually. She said they would induce me if it gets much worse to try prevent this permanent damage. I do not want to be induced because I then can't have a natural or water birth, but that seems to be the least of my worries right now! :cry:

Then the MW tells me my last blood results showed antibodies which could be making Squiggle anaemic. :nope: Of course the antibodies could be showing up because, instead of the tests being done at 28 weeks BEFORE the Anti-D injection, they were repeated at 31 weeks when there is a chance the antibodies from the jab are still lurking about so it&#8217;s not my body&#8217;s doing at all. Have to have the bloods repeated next week and see if the antibodies are going up or down. If they are going down it is likely it was just the injection but I will have to have repeat bloods until they disappear. If they are going up, however, we might be talking fetal blood transfusions!

Today my back feels so much better, but then I realise it's because Squiggle has slipped back into his favourite transverse position again. So it seems I have to choose between horrible rib pain and a baby in the wrong position, or terrible back pain that might force me to stay in bed and/or get me induced! Rock, hard place :shrug:


----------



## Ladybird28

Joli - it is about 6 years since I used it so i am a bit rusty but I am sure I used it after everyfeed. I was lucky in that my boys fed every 4 hours like clockwork so I could monitor the dosage. I don't know how much you are allowed to give per day, especially not when bf'ding. I would ask your health visitor/midwife if they can recommend anything as I think there are also several other products out now that may suit too. It was effective and is certainly worth a try if poor harrison is in pain x

2016- sorry to hear your having such a nightmare hun, I really feel for you and hope your pain eases off xx


----------



## GossipGirly

aww 2016 sorry your still having a tough time, will pop by your journal later today and have a proper catch up. :hugs:

Joli - Iv heard it works better if you use it before every feed but I have forgot a few times, we had a better night last night fed at 10 for an hour and then woke at 1.30 and fed and had her little awake time that she has in my womb, I gave her 10mls of expressed breast milk just before she went off about 3.30am and she didnt wake again (well I woke her) at 7.30, I think she got more sleep than me as I was just watching over her haha. She really likes to hold onto her wind like its gold or something the little monkey x


----------



## ClaireNicole

2016- that sounds really stinky hun! I don't understand why they won't give you something for the pain... drs were trying all over to give me pain killers for the migraines when I was getting them! You'd think a muscle relaxer would go a long way!! I hope it gets better for you! I'm just really happy that your pregnancy made it this far! There was that time when you didn't know if it would right? Your baby is going to be so worth all the pain I promise! But I hope you get your water birth if that is what your hoping for!! You deserve to be able to do this on your own terms :D Unfortunatly babies don't care lol :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I know only too well babies come on their own terms, my pumkin decided to beat the crap out of my waters and then change her mind my birth plan went out the window at that point lol really hope u get the birth u want hun but as I said in ur journal u wont care once baby is here x


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls! :hugs:

CN...you are right, I was so afraid he would make an all too early arrival from around 20 weeks so I should be (and am) grateful I have made it to 33 weeks. Even if he arrived now, I am sure he would do just fine. I woke up this morning so happy because my back didn't hurt at all and I could walk pretty well. Sat on my ball for a while which moved Squiggle head down and now I am in agony again :(
Oh well. Only 4-9 weeks to go!


----------



## nicole3108

I am home with my baby!!! I had been having painful braxton hicks on and off for over a week but my gyno didn't think anything was going to happen yet. My water broke Thursday night around 8, they wanted to induce me and I agreed since with DS I went into labour on my own and still ended up getting induced. I got an epidural a couple of hours after they started the pitocin and he was born at 5:36 am November 5th. The delivery this time was much easier than with DS, he was out 6 mins after I started pushing, I'm somewhat embarrassed to say it only took 4-5 pushes. We got home this morning, haven't slept much since I went in so I'm going for a nap soon. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ladybird28

Omg nicole!!!! Well done momma. Huge congratulations to you, I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see photos xx

Ps I still haven't had my baby and I feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever (even though I know I won't!). It's really starting to get me down now and I'm starting to feel quite depressed about it. I dont seem to have any symptoms now and to top it off DH has been ill the last few days and is on antibiotics so I've been running round like an idiot doing everything. Sorry for the mini rant ladies I feel a bit guilty even typing this as feel awful for thinking like this as I'm not officially overdue til next week x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay Nicole!!! Huge congrats on the safe arrival of your little boy! How is your older son with him? Look forward to seeing the pics soon x :)

Ladybird.... Don't feel guilty hun! You are allowed to feel fed up as you've been pregnant for 9 months and it's not you, it's the hormones making you feel fed up, down and frustrated. I felt the same way. But the bliss hormones will kick in as soon as baby comes which will make you feel like a whole new person again. Hang on in there hun! :)


----------



## 2016

Nicole...I said it on FB but congratulations!!!! :bunny:
Took me by total surprise! I looked at your ticker on my journals front page yesterday and thought "oooh Nicole is term now I should see how she's doing". Little did I know you were just then having your new little boy!!!
Why would you be embarassed about 4-5 pushes? Sounds like you did an excellent job and I am thrilled it all went so well for you. :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

congrat nicole!! cant wait for pics.. dont feel embarrassed it didnt take me many more and iv had no other children lol! epidural is amazing isnt it? it really put me in a better frame of mind and I really enjoyed labour after it had kicked in! 

LB dont feel guilty hun, It must be aweful for you :hugs: u deserve to have a bit of a moan x


----------



## 2016

Ladybird...We are all here to listen and you have every right to feel fed up at the stage you are! Can you believe that round here they don't consider a person "overdue" until 42 weeks? I will go insane! :wacko: From 40-42 weeks they call a person "post dates" and then overdue comes at 42+1. And every baby born lights an hormonal fire in my brain making me want Squiggle NOW! Even though, in my case, it is wrong to want that so soon. 
Why is it that some women get to have their babies earlier and others have to wait 5 weeks longer? It ain't fair is it? :haha:

Nicole...I meant to ask in the last post, I see DS has his birthday today - does that mean they are just 2 days apart? My mum and I have our birthdays 4 days apart and I love it that they are so close.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Nicole!!! I can't wait to see pics!!!

LB- Don't stress the moan! We all have been there almost now lol and it sucks being 9 months pregnant! You WANT to feel grateful that your pregnant... but you can't lol! I hope you have that baby SOON!


----------



## Britt11

OMG Congrats Nicole :happydance::baby: you totally caught me by surprise too. That is so cool if your boys bdays are that close together. Did you know you were having a boy and do you have a name? wow...so many questions I know, just so excited for you. Cant wait to see some pics and glad the labour went well.

2016- I hope the pain is subsiding a bit, and I agree with the other girls- most of the doctors mentality over here in Canada/N America is its much better on the baby if the mom is not in pain- so they do prescribe stuff. Apparently it can cause some stress to the baby if you are in pain so its worth the medication. Thinking of you, please dont have your baby too soon or I will be on my own... :hugs:

Joli- I will pm you later today, how are you doing? Gosh I hope little Harrison is sleeping more for you. Looking forward to some updates :hugs:

LB- I dont blame you for being anxious to deliver, I would be the exact same way- my gosh your turn must be coming soon. I dont know if its that way with your DH but I find men in general kind of big babies when they are sick. My hubby is a bit dramatic when he is sick...makes me laugh actually. Here I am pregnant and I am like are you okay is there anything I can do for you :dohh:

Hello CN and GG and Tink

as for me- well starting to get some symptoms I guess. I did have some nausea yesterday but honestly I think it has to do with my diet, if I do things right I am fine. First time I had it, I didnt take food with my prenatal (big mistake) than I had it after the gym when I was starving....not a good idea to do a light work out on a semi empty stomach
I also very sore boobs, ouchers.... Scan is on Wed, cant wait

:hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Yay congrats Nicole !!!! & well done on getting him out quick. I could get mine out on my own even after 3 hours of pushing. So u did a great job!


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks ladies, I hate moaning but thought after my pre term labour episode and then having all the steroid injections, that he might make an earlier appearance as his lungs would prob mature quicker. Oh well, have to just see what happens. I must admit I am frightened of being induced though.

Britt - you def have a point about how men are when they are ill. I know my dh felt ill as he has asthma so it's made his chest infection worse but it's been like a performance of the "dying swan!". Good thing is he's perked up today and is now up and about. You must be so looking forward to your scan on Wednesday. I'm sure everything will be fine and can't wait to hear how it goes. xx
2016 - I can't believe that in your area they only say overdue at 42+1!! that's crazy. Its mad isn't it how one area of the Nhs can vary from another xx


----------



## 2016

Britt...glad you are starting to enjoy a few of the joys of pregnancy. I remember my bewbs hurting so badly in the beginning I had to sleep with those 'hidden bra' vests on and i am not that big busted! Can't remember when the pain subsided but they have started to hurt more the last couple of weeks.
You might be lucky and escape full blown sickness althogether. The key is to graze little and often and never let yourself get hungry. I used to keep crackers, ginger biscuits or rice cakes next to the bed and eat half or one if I woke up in the night and also first thing in the morning. 
So looking forward to hearing about your scan on Wednesday! :yipee:

Ladybird...I am very afraid of being induced too. I know induction can go well but my fear is doing it before my body is totally ready and it fighting all the way. I really want my water birth and to use as little pain relief as possible which I don't think is possible with induction in general. If my body was stronger, I would rather go way over than be induced. My friend refused and went into natural labour at 43w6d! Her baby was a good 8lb8 but that's not so big considering.


----------



## Britt11

LB- your description of DH kind of made me giggle. :) I hope he does start feeling better soon.

2016- thanks for the response, I agree dont let yourself go hungry and that is key. 
I have another question for you, I have had a pretty upset stomach all day and it actually feels like period cramps. I have not had this yet and I am a bit worried truthfully. It hasnt eased up all day. There hasnt been any spotting so I am sure thats a good sign but if I just had cramps for a couple hours or something that would be okay but this is all day...... have any of you experienced this before?

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Britt- I had semi period cramps through my whole first tri... in fact I was sure I wasn 't pregnant because of them! They are probably nothing! Growing pains lol 

LB- :rofl: dieing swan!!

I'm doing alright ladies! Loving Payson! Shes so beautiful! I was really worried before I had her that she was going to come and I was going to be upset that she was taking me away from things... or that I had to be constantly responsible for another human.... But I love it! I love taking care of her and holding her and even getting up in the middle of the night!!! My mom took her so we could have date night last night and then got up with her so I could sleep and I really missed her!!! Its crazy how I don't think shes a burden at all!


----------



## Britt11

that is so lovely about Payson, :hugs:
Sounds like you are settling into motherhood beautifully

thanks for your comments on cramping, I really appreciate it


----------



## 2016

Britt...yes I had TERRIBLE cramps, some worse than any period pains - and I normally have bad period pains anyway! For me it was a combo of growing pains (my body in shock something made it past my dodgy tubes into my uterus) and my bowels were a bit dodgy too so it was difficult to tell.


----------



## Joli

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh Nicole, congratulations!!!!!!! That's so exciting!!!! Awww, I can't wait to see pics and hear what name you've picked for your little boy! Gosh I'm so happy for you!!

Britt - that's awesome that you're feeling symptoms now...baby is growing! So your first scan is on Wed - hon, when you hear that heartbeat of your little baby, you're just gonna melt, I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!!

2016 - I'm so sorry you're in so much pain, I really hope the physio helps you out, and there must be some pain relief medication that you can take. 

Ladybird - so only 2 days left until your official due date... hang in there hon! I really feel for you :hugs:

The infacol seems to be helping with Harrison, we also have him sleeping on an incline and we rub vicks on his tummy each night - but he is still waking lots from doing big farts and gas, poor thing. And any time he's awake, he's a nipple monster and gets upset if he can't hang on! I really hope he will grow out of this soon! I have attached some updated pics of the little guy!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8









pic2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10









pic4.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8









pic3.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2016

Joli....Harrison is just a little darling. He looks so tiny in that picture of him in the bath! Sounds like you are a pro already sorting out his colic etc. :thumbup:
I am going to see the NHS physio and doctor on Thursday to ask for help....but have already been told by my midwife and private physio that there is nothing they can do. I just have to get the crutches and use them when I can't walk. I can take paracetamol and that's it. I think half the trouble is that the pain comes and goes and sods law is, when I see a doc/physio is happens to be on a day I can walk (just about). People keep telling me to fake it and pretend I am in as much pain as I am on the bad days, but I am such a terrible liar!
I also see the consultant next Tuesday and have one last shred of hope that he might be brave enough to do more to help.

Nicole's little boy is named Daniel Stephen I believe. :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Just noticed, there is a piccie of Nicole and her LO on FB now if any of you can access it. I don't want to copy and post it on here because I wanted to leave that to Nicole to do if she wants...


----------



## GossipGirly

aww joli he is sooo cute look at his teeny butt glad the infacol is working, im not sure if its working for us, lib doesnt like to sleep on a nighttime but from looking at other threads her bevaiour seems inkeeping with an early newborn, hope it doesnt last much longer as dan is bk at work on wednesday and is sleeping on the couch haha x


----------



## ClaireNicole

joli! he is so cute!!!! I love the little bath picture!! I just finally got a picture of Payson in her Whale tub!

If I don't get some sleep soon I think I'm going to axe murder someone! Not the baby of course! But someone! I feel bad for anyone who randomly calls me or stops by today because i'm like an ogre!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... Harrison is absolutely adorable! Bless him :) x

Britt.... Can't wait to hear how your scan goes hun..... Good luck :) x

Hello everyone! Mommymichele.... Haven't heard from you in ages... Hope you're ok x


----------



## Britt11

Joli he is so darn cute, looks like he is smiling in the pics :) also tell me you havent lost all your weight already??!! seriously looks like you are a little mini in your pic, you look fantastic.

Thanks ladies for all your cramping comments, really makes me feel better

I will post my update from my scan, excited but nervous.

just on a business trip right now...agghh get me out of this city. I am flying every week until Christmas- great just what the newly pregnant woman ordered :wacko:


----------



## nicole3108

Thought I'd finally post some pics! I forgot about his name when I posted last :dohh: It is Daniel Stephen, thanks 2016 for posting! I wouldn't have minded if you posted the pic, I've only been on bnb during feeds but hate typing with one hand. He's doing well at breast feeding so far, although lost about 8 oz but my milk just came in so I'm hoping he'll be gaining okay now. DS' b-day is on Halloween so they do have pretty close b-days! I didn't realize I needed a new ticker for him!

joli: Love the pics, he's so beautiful and you look fantastic!! You do look like you've lost all of the baby weight already! 

Britt: Hope you have a great scan!! I also had days where I had pretty bad cramps. Whenever I was cramping I thought something was wrong but then if it stopped for a few days I thought the baby wasn't growing. I was so excited when I saw that your b-day was the same as DS', I think it's a great day for a b-day! Did you have a halloween themed party growing up? I'm really looking forward to that for Ben!

Ladybird: How are you doing? I hope your little one comes soon! Waiting at the end is terrible, I remember how frustrated I was at the end when I was pregnant with Ben, even this time the last week and a bit I was miserable with all of the braxton hicks and such. Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

2016: It's terrible that you're in so much pain, when will you decide if you can keep working? I am so impressed that you have everything ready. I didn't have much ready at all, so was really unprepared! Are you still having the braxton hicks? I had them since about 20 weeks but they got really bad near the end. Do you think you should get checked out? 

tink: DS is adjusting okay so far, a couple of late nights but seems to be back on schedule. How were your sons with Theo? I am worried that it will get worse since it's only been a few days and DH has been off work. I'm so impressed that you had a natual birth, I was too scared to try after I tried with DS and ended up getting induced and getting one anyway. I'm a big wimp with pain though!

gg: Almost caught up with your new journal, have to remember to subscribe! She's so sweet! I had a great labour because of the epidural too, part of me does want to experience a natual birth someday but I don't think it'll happen. Just wondering what size Libby is wearing, I can't find anything to fit Daniel, everything is so big on him. 

Devi: I might have missed it but have you moved yet? How's Arjun doing?

Claire: So jealous that you can pump so much! What pump do you use?

I'm going to post some pics in a sec but in another post since I have never done it and don't want to lose this post! Hope everyone is doing well! I was also wondering how Hibiscus and Jack are doing!


----------



## GossipGirly

she is just in first size stuff nicole but its still a little big, just got her in sleepsuits at the moment tho so not too bad xx


----------



## nicole3108

I put in my bump pic that DH took after my water broke, and some of Daniel.
The one I have on facebook wouldn't work on here, does anyone know why some don't work, it didn't tell me a reason, just that it failed.


----------



## GossipGirly

might be the size of the file?

he is beautiful x


----------



## 2016

Nicole...what a little sweetheart! :hugs: And that last bump pic - wow, talk about droppage!

I didn't go get checked out for the pains because the midwife was coming round this morning to take my third set of the same bloods! :dohh:
As always, she wasn't particularly bothered I was having regular painful BH. :shrug: All she said was, if I am at work I should go home and rest if I get a few of them and am worried. I work an hours drive from home and so don't want to be stuck there.
If the pains get more painful or regular over a couple of hours, or if I have a show then I must call the labour ward.
Knowing my body, it will continue to practise and do so in the most painful way possible! :dohh:

Work has been really good though and, like yesterday I had VERY bad pains that stopped me in my tracks and I felt a bit dizzy and nauseous and had a dodgy tummy. They didn't question when I said I was going home. I asked my boss if I should go home sick/work from home and he said to do whatever I wanted even if I only sent a couple of e-mails. He knows how bored I tend to get just lying about at home so it is good for my mental wellbeing to just be able to do a little work.
I am reluctant to start maternity leave until the date I planned (1st December) which had already been moved forward from the original 11th December. The more time I take before Squiggle is born, the less time I will have with him when I reach the end of the 9 months allocation.
I am seeing the GP and physio on Thursday to discuss the pros/cons of working etc. and am seeing the consultant next Tuesday. Think I just have to take it one day at a time...

The reason why I am so organised with the baby stuff is because the docs kept telling me he was going to arrive early "we will do our best to get you to 28 weeks" they said! So I had everything ready from then! I am already so bored and fidgety waiting, I just keep crocheting to keep myself sane. I am now crocheting random stuffed animals and just can't seem to stop myself. I have even developed a callous on my crocheting finger from the vigorous effort! Maybe I just need some s£x!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Devi#1

I had 6 week check up yesterday. Everything looks awesome. Finally can BD now!!! Can't tell u how happy I am. Lol!! 
Arjun got his vaccines yesterday too at 6 weeks. He cried only for a min & then went to sleep for 4 hours. But when he woke up he was crying terribly for 30 mins & I gave him a dose of infants Tylenol. He then immediatly fell asleep for 3 hours. When he woke up he was a happy baby. He is great now. He weighed 10lb 9oz.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Nicole- he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! I have a Medela but I got it used.. and its not that great! BUT it works! I told OH I wanted a new pump and he told me that I could go buy one of the manual ones for 30 dollars... I was like ummm no! I almost hit him... but as long as the one I have is working there really isn't a point to buying a new one... I don't think this one is going to last through my whole BFing experience though... I might see if they have one I can borrow or rent at the WIC office!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! I think I'm going to take Payson to the grocery store today!!! We need to pick up our WIC stuff and I'm out of water! 

Have any of you ladies just watched your LOs sleep?? cause Payson makes the funniest noises and faces!!! Justin was seriously cracking up yesterday because he was holding her while she slept! I think shes half taradactyle with some of the noises she makes... and sometimes she sounds like an elephant! Its so cute!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Nicole.... Daniel is gorgeous! :) I'm pleased to hear your DS is adjusting well to his new little brother. I worried about how my boys would react but they've all been great with Theo, especially Jack who was my youngest and the one I was most concerned about. He goes up to Theo and says "uve oo ots eeeo" which translates as "love you lots Theo" and he kisses him! Sooo sweet! My stepson has reacted the worst but he's always been like that when a new baby comes along. He lies, attention seeks with his dad and generally doesn't do what he's told and tried to play his dad and I off against one another. He's really bugging me at the mo but that's a whole different story! lol

Devi..... Am pleased Arjun is doing so well and really healthy weight gain! Theo has his first immunisations the week after next so not looking forward to that!

Clairenicole.... Theo makes far more noise than my others did! Soooo funny to listen to them and watch all the cute little expressions! Glad you are doing so well.

Britt..... Hope the travelling isn't too tiring for you. Try to rest when you can ;)

2016..... Hope all your aches and pains ease up a bit or that baby decides to make a healthy early arrival for you. He's going to have lots of cuddly toys that his mummy has made for him. What a lovely thing to tell him one day! ;)

I keep meaning to write out each child's birth story so that I can remember each one uniquely. Boys were all out of sorts today and drove me INSANE! Now DH is doing is dying duck impression on the sofa nursing a sickness bug!! MEN! lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just home from my trip now....aggh was so exhausting.
Nicole- omg thank you for the update, he is just gorgeous and love the name! How many pounds was he at birth again? such a cutie how is Ben with him?
and you looked fantastic just before you gave birth, all belly:hugs:

Tink- gosh I cant imagine how hectic things must be at your household, mom to a new baby and your 3 other boys and DH is sick?? Women are truly superhuman I think!! Hope it gets better for you soon. 

Devi- good to hear from you, glad Arjun is doing well. Do you guys get out lots to do stuff? You must be having a blast with him

2016- You know I wonder if you will make it to full term just b/c they said you will likely deliver early. Nice to have everything ready though. I hope your pains are easing. Nice to make him stuff as well.

LB- how are you doing?

CN- thats so sweet that you watch Payson sleep...I cant wait to do that. 

So scan day for me tomorrow, wish me luck ladies. I will update when I am back, gosh I hope all is well

Also I really like how we have kept this as a pregnancy thread/mom thread. Its such a great way for all of us to keep in contact with each other. I would seriously miss hearing updates from everyone, so no one can leave. :)
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Nicole - omg, Daniel is SOOOOOOOO cute! I love the last pic of him sleeping. How is Ben with his new baby brother?

Britt - I have actually lost nearly all of my pregnancy weight - I'm 5 pounds off my starting weight, and I only have 1 inch left to lose off my waist. I am amazed how it's just dropped off. I still need to work out to tone up again, but I think I can't do anything until I've reached 6 weeks post delivery. So you're having your scan today!! :happydance: Make sure you get an ultrasound pic to show us! :hugs:

2016 - sorry that you're in so much pain! I know how you feel walking around with the clutches though - I was in such pain when I was on crutches, and I wasn't anywhere near as pregnant as you are now with Squiggle. I found that a heat pad and using TENS right on my hip joint really helped. 

GG - how is Libby sleeping now with her colic? 

Devi - I can't believe it's been 6 weeks already! Awesome that you can BD again - are you thinking about baby no. 2 at all? How are you coming along with the move?

ClaireNicole - you seem to be getting on really well with Payson! My dad is bringing us back a stroller from the USA this weekend so I'm looking forward to taking Harrison out to see the big wide world. We have gone out, but I've had to carry him in a sling with me the whole time. 

Tink - any updated pics of Theo? It's so sweet that Jack has taken to Theo so much - they'll be best buddies as they get older! It must be tough for your stepson. How have you been able to cope with that? 

I wonder where Ladybird is...hope everything's ok if you're reading this!


----------



## Ladybird28

Morning ladies, I'm still here, due date today and still no signs at all :-(

Last week when my midwife tested my urine sample she found traces of blood in it. Well last night one of the doctors at my surgery rang and said the tests showed negative for an infection but did show a small amount of White blood cells so I've had to take another sample in this morning as she wants to test for chlamydia! Did surprise me as all my samples all the way through have been normal. I'm going to talk to my midwife about it tomorrow as I'm a bit confused bout it all. Just hope I haven't got a slight uti they are struggling to detect in case that may be a factor in bubs not wanting to come out!

Nicole - Daniel is gorgeous and you did so well with the birth, hope it only takes 4 or 5 pushes to get this one out! x

Devi - good news bout your 6 week check and arjun is thriving. Hope the move is going ok.

Joli - you look amazing and little Harrison looks such a cutie in those photos. You've done so well to lose almost all your weight already.

Britt - good luck for today's scan. I'm not surprised you are tired with all the travelling. Take care of yourself.

2016 - hope your not feelin to bad today hun


----------



## 2016

Britt...looking forward to hearing about your scan later!

LB....ooooh you must be getting so frustrated! As for the sample, I had white blood cells show up on a couple of rests but were generally gone on the retests so I hope it's nothing for you. Our bodies are ses pits while pregnant so it's no surprise really. The tested me for chlamydia and gonhorrea too which I found odd but it's just a swab.


----------



## ClaireNicole

LB- thats crazy! I'm sure its not clamydia though!! You don't just pick that up from a toilet seat!! I hope your next sample goes super good! HAPPY DUE DATE! Tell your baby to come out and meet us!

Joli- I LOVE my sling! well I have a moby which isn't the same thing... but ahh well! I don't have a stroller yet :| but I haven't needed one... and I have an umbrella stroller for when she gets older... but there arn't too many places I can go when its cold here! Plus I am loving the moby! 

Its about 430 here! I have to go back to sleep! I'm just taking a second out to make sure Payson is really asleep not just was asleep on the boob and then wakes up 10 minutes after you put her in her crib... because I hate being in my nice warm comfy bed and then having to get back up :( BUT shes doing really well so I can' t complain! This is the first time shes been up since 1130ish! So thats 5ish hours! Can't complain about that I guess!


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm pretty sure it isn't chlamydia either. DH wasn't very chuffed when I told him, got a bit upset n said how could it be that and that he hasn't been with anyone else!! Told him I wasn't accusing him of that, also added that I certainly haven't either. Bloody doctors don't half cause aggro. Will see MW says tomorrow.
I'm sat here watchin the baby programmes on discovery channel and talking to my belly telling bubs that this is what he should be doing and to get a move on. Good job I'm on my own, pregnancy is turning me into a nutter!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lmao LB!! I really think if the doc would have even mentioned an STD to me I'd have killed OH and asked questions later! I did get an infection and she was telling me about it and was like Its NOT a std don't worry and I was like huh... lol didn't even think it was! So i'm sure that if you and oh arn't stepping out lol then it can't be an std! 

I'm ready to be done bleeding! I know that we don't bleed for 9 months and everything and this makes up for it... but I'm ready to be done! I can't wait for my 6 week check up (which is at more like 7 weeks) because I'm going on Marena and OH and I are excited to get back to our normal lives and to start DTD again!!!! :blush: maybe thats some TMI lol but its how I'm feeling!


----------



## Ladybird28

That's the only thing isn't it CN the bleeding just feels like it's never gonna stop. I'm sure it won't be too much longer and you and OH can get back to normal ;-) xx


----------



## 2016

LB...I wouldn't be offended they wanted to test because its routine here to test anyone that shows 'symptoms' and White blood cells in urine is a symptom as far as they're concerned. Didn't realise it was your due date today - happy d-day! Come out now baby!

CN...how long does PP bleeding last? I'm not looking forward to that! Guess it can't be much worse than when I had a chunk cut out my cervix and I bled and oozed gunk every colour of the rainbow for 12 weeks at least!!!

Britt...you are right. I am sure I will even go overdue just because they said I'd be early. That's why I often get frustrated with some of the third tri posts people adamant their baby is coming when they've got the 'symptoms' I've had for ages! I should have plenty of reason to think he might be early but am not believing it for a second.

Joli...thanks for the tips. I have to check with the physio tomorrow because the mw told me not to use my tens until 37 weeks because it can trigger contractions. The worst pain is in my right hip too but also in my spine low down right to my coccyx and then down both legs to my feet!


----------



## GossipGirly

claire iv stopped bleeding.. you have perfect baby I have perfect body haha Im even ready to dtd again but waiting a little while longer, all my swelling and bruising has gone down.

I added a weight ticker I want to lose 50lb's but its not all baby weight about 14lbs of that I had put on while ttc'ing so I want to get back down to my size 10/12 not gonna diet persay but gonna eat a bit better until after xmas then i thinkn il join slimming world.

joli - Libby still isnt sleeping, but I think she has her night and day mixed up. In my tummy her active period was from 10pm and most of night and she wakes up always around 10pm and latches on for hours (for comfort im thinking) and sleeps pretty much most of the day. She woke at 11.30pm and we got to sleep at 6am! daddy even came into the room for her work stuff before we got to sleep as he is on the couch for his first day back at work as I didnt want him tired in the drive as its a dangerous road. So I need to get her to swap night and day by keeping her awake through the day which isnt easy when she is awake all night and I need to sleep through the day to catch up myself in preperation for the next night, its a vicious circle :(. She gets weighed tomorrow so depending on her weight im making the decision to swap to ebm or formula as im not enjoying bf for 6 hours at a time.


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks 2016, I felt crappy a couple of hours ago, low down pains and backache plus tons of low down pressure. Had a sit down as felt grotty and now nothing, seems to have all gone...bugger! I started to think ooh this promising. Think bubs is teasing me.
Ps I'm not too bad with the chlamydia testing tbh, DH reacted worse. Got midwife in the morning so have to do another sample for her to test so will see what that comes up with x


----------



## 2016

Britt...how did it go today hunny? :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Ladybird.... Hope your baby makes an appearance soon... We all wanna meet him! Good luck x :)

Britt..... Really hoping scan went well for you x :)

I bled for 5 weeks then had 1.5 weeks break while I started to take pill which did not agree with me and made me angry, depressed, have acne/headaches/breast pain. So stopped taking it and bam.... Massively heavy period :(

I must put up some new pics again soon. My stepson's birth mum never wanted him
so he only has limited contact and hasn't seen her for 2.5 years. I've brought him up from age of 2 and he's almost 10 now. Although he calls me mum we don't get on that well and he does make trouble. I treat him fairly though with the others but it's hard for all of us sometimes.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
back from my scan at 6w6days (or 6w5days according to LMP) and all is perfect!! I am measuring at the right size for my dates and babies HB was 131bpm. Was so nervous I was in tears but relieved and so happy all is well. And there is just one in there, ha ha I thought maybe twins because my mom is a fraternal twin.
DH and I are on :cloud9:

thanks for your support, will read up on more updates later

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Tink...was that Cerazette? It doesnt agree with a lot of people...I was fine on it but think it cause my fertility issues :( I have used Microgynon for many years without issues if you are trying another.

Britt...FAN-TASTIC news!!!! :yipee: So happy to hear all was well and that sounds like a very good heartrate for 6w6d! :thumbup:
I may be wrong, but it seems twins is the first thing everyone wonders before their first scan. I kinda thought I fancied having twins at first but thank goodness Squiggle is (and will probably remain) an only child because my body barely copes just growing one baby!


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon!! Ha ha I know, I think everyone wonders- I think deep down I knew because I had minimal symptoms and my digitals were increasing at exactly the right time....:) At the end of the day, I am very happy with just one, twins would be stressful and I hear its a horrible pregnancy- that would be hard on anyone.
At first the sonographer went over my abdomen and did warn me that at 6 1/2 weeks she was likely not able to see the baby but I still panicked when she couldnt ha ha...irrational :blush: She found it right away with the internal u/s


----------



## ClaireNicole

I did 20 minutes on the Wii Fit today while wearing the baby!! And I'm HOT now!! BUT I've lost 5 lbs and a few ozs since October 26th!! YAY

congrats Britt!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt..... Soo sooo pleased to hear your scan went well today! Yay! ;)

2016..... Yes was Cerazette! I used to be on microgynon which was great but as it has estrogen in it I can't take it as I'm breastfeeding! So we are just going to use condoms for a while I think.

Clairenicole.... Good on you for exercising and losing weight! I've lost a bit since Theo was born but need to kick start myself into action as I've got 3 stone to shed which I gained over 3 pregnancies! No sure how to go about it yet! But did take the kids in the buggy for a walk along the canal today as it was lovely and sunny. I felt so much better afterwards. :)


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats britt! 

Libby is enough, I couldnt handle twins.. this baby does needs to switch her day and night around cos im near breaking point feeding on and off from 10.30pm - 7am and Iv just managed to put her down without screaming = no sleep for me again!


----------



## Ladybird28

Congrats on the scan Britt, so glad everything was ok and there was only 1 in there. Think we all worry bout that at the first scan!

GG - sorry to hear you are suffering with the lack of sleep etc hun, hope Libby settles down soon for you x

I went to see the midwife this morning, still slight White blood cells in urine but she wasn't concerned and said it could well just be due to discharge. She thinks the doc is just being over cautious with the chlamydia test.
She said they will do a sweep at my appt next Thursday if I want one. Bubs is still engaged and in the right position and she thinks the yellowy/green discharge I've had may be my show as its not smelly etc but I'm not to convinced as I've had it on and off for last couple of weeks. We shall see. She also suggested DTD to try and get things started, couldn't help laughing at that suggestion, after the attempt we had last time it'd be even more difficult now I'm bigger!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My nutritionist suggested I roll my nipples... apparently its brings out oxytocin which helps you go into labor! But having a grown woman tell me to start playing with my nipples always made me LOL!!! 

Tell that baby to GET OUT!!!

How are you feeling about the sweep?


----------



## Ladybird28

Ha ha yeah I think if she'd told me that bout the nipples I'd have done the same!!

I will have the sweep if nothing has happened by nxt week as I'd rather that kicked things off than bring induced. But in an ideal world I'd rather have neither n spontaneously go into labour but who knows if that'll happen.
Makes me wonder if this baby is so stubborn now god knows what he'll be like when he's born!  x


----------



## Ladybird28

Ha ha yeah I think if she'd told me that bout the nipples I'd have done the same!!

I will have the sweep if nothing has happened by nxt week as I'd rather that kicked things off than bring induced. But in an ideal world I'd rather have neither n spontaneously go into labour but who knows if that'll happen.
Makes me wonder if this baby is so stubborn now god knows what he'll be like when he's born!  x


----------



## 2016

I've heard nipple stimulation needs to be done for like 15-20 minutes and can cause very intense contractions so shouldn't be done without advice. Don't know for sure though...


----------



## Ladybird28

Oops double post, sorry!!


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! You must have been thrilled to see your little one's heartbeat! How have you been finding first tri so far?

ladybird: I hope your little guy decides to come soon on his own! 

gossipgirly: Sorry that Libby has her nights and days mixed up. Ben did starting at 3 weeks and it was so tiring. I hope things get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

well i cant go and get formula...deal was if she didnt hav a good weight gain i would switch... 7 and a half oz's!!!! in a week she only dropped 2oz of her birth weight so were passes birth weight now at 7lb 1/2oz! no wonder im demented !


----------



## Britt11

GG- you poor thing, but she is so darn cute you have to forgive her for keeping you up :hugs:

LB- I think it has to happen soon for you!! Fx'd, will be anxiously awaiting updates.

Nicole- your little boy is so gorgeous, how are you doing? 
Thanks for asking, I am doing really well...its a bit eerie b/c at times I dont feel pregnant at all- hence I was nervous for the first scan, kind of skipping the first tri tribulations so far.....so we'll see, hopefully I stay feeling great.
I am a very hungry little piggy though I must say :blush:

hope the rest of you are well
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Britt - congratulations on the scan!!!! That's so awesome that everything is going well! Did you get a picture of your little bean? Don't worry about not 'feeling' pregnant sometimes! I felt that way too, but everything was absolutely fine! :hugs:

CN - I can't believe how long Payson sleeps! Harrison is up for a feed every 2.5 - 3 hours day and night! I'm kinda used to the lack of sleep now though! I've had to give Harrison a dummy - I didn't mind him latching on to me all the time, but the midwife said that I might be overfeeding him (which I didn't know was possible whilst breastfeeding!?), which makes his reflux worse. Fortunately, there doesn't seem to be any confusion, but Harrison doesn't want the dummy unless I have him on me and pretend the dummy is my nipple or if he's really sleepy. 

2016 - the physio used the TENS on me right at my hip/leg joint and she said it wouldn't affect the baby, since the TENS isn't being used anywhere near the uterus area. 

GG - that's great that you've already stopped bleeding - mine is really little, but when I have a really good feed with Harrison, I suddenly have more bleeding. Really hope it all ends soon! That's great that you're trying to shed some pounds - are you wearing a belly wrap? I swear it's what has flattened my tummy and helped 18 pounds come off - I'm wearing it for 6 weeks. Harrison had day and night confused too, so we started doing bathtime every night at 9pm, and we kept really quiet at night, and he seems to have figured it out now. 

Tink - I really sympathise with you and your stepson, but I'm sure he's very lucky to have you take him in as your own :) So you've gotten your period already? I thought AF didn't really come whilst bf?

Ladybird - what is a sweep?

Nicole - how's Daniel doing? is he sleeping and eating well?


----------



## GossipGirly

last night... :dance: fed 8-9 i went to bed and daddy kept her asleep downstairs i came down at 12 to take her up she stirred and woke, gave her 2oz expressed and some boob, had 2oz formula in a bottle but she didnt take it and fell asleep so i put her in moses basket and rocked it and 4 and a half hrs later she awakes for a feed.....eeee iv slept! iv actually slept thru the night on my stomach nd not her on my chest! amazing, def expessing for night feed now!


----------



## 2016

Just a quick copy-paste from my journal entry:

Went to the physio yesterday which was great. I was a bit annoyed with my body after all the pain I had last night &#8211; crawling on hands and knees to the loo because I couldn&#8217;t walk &#8211; that I was walking ok today when the physio saw me. Typical! :dohh:
I can&#8217;t fake pain/injury I don&#8217;t have. I am just the world&#8217;s worst liar and, in fact, will often downplay my pain which is what always makes it difficult for medical professionals to take me seriously and help me!
Anyway, she prodded me here and there and when she got down to my pelvis she gasped and dashed out to get a colleague. They both stood and stared at me for a while and told me my sacrum had twisted at least 70 degrees to the left and then had also pivoted forwards. This is what has been causing me all this pain and making me unable to walk....
In case an of you don&#8217;t know the joys of pelvic anatomy, here is a pic of a pelvis:
https://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TNV6Qeax33I/AAAAAAAAA8c/8iMA4t9jxek/s288/pelvis.jpg
The sacrum is the upside down triangle labelled B and that is what had twisted. 
It took both of them a fair bit of showing to get it back. BLOODY HURT! :cry: but they said they managed to get me aligned in the end! :yipee:
They didn&#8217;t give me crutches because they said that, after the initial inflammation of the fix died down, it was like I would be walking much better. Although, if I still have pain in a weeks time I can go back and get them....I guess they have limited pairs so don&#8217;t just want them sitting about my house unused. I am in a lot of pain tonight and have been icing the area and taking paracetamol etc. I am really pleased in a way they found something wrong because at least I know it wasn&#8217;t all in my head and I am also really relieved in is not a bulging disc in my spine. :happydance:

Here is the uber 5 to 34 week bump collage! I could almost weep when I see how &#8220;small&#8221; I was! :cry: The next time I add a strip to this one, it will be D-day eeeeek! :yipee:
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TNz7bniee-I/AAAAAAAAA-k/2uij45RQoKs/s640/5weeks%20to%2034%20weeks-vert.jpg

Joli...I asked the physio yesterday about the TENS and she said "no" :cry: It is because of my stupid pre-term labour risk (which I am not sure even exists) that they won't take any chances. Here in the UK they also won't let me take anything stronger than paracetamol - not that I was planning to drug-up while pregnant but sometimes it would be good to get a few hours relief from the pain. I was also told no heat packs and to limit baths! :hissy: Have to ice it 3-4 times a day.
It amazes me how much the advice can differ between countries and between physios. Yesterday the physio said I should NEVER have worn the pelvic support brace because its dangerous with anterior placenta and can cause miscarriage! I have been wearing it on and off since 16 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Joli

GG - that's fantastic that you've been able to get some sleep! I'm not sure how I can express - Harrison feeds every 2.5 -3 hours, I feel like by bb's hardly have a chance to fill up again before he eats! I can't wait until he's sleeping 4 hours straight rather than his usual 1.5 hours!

2016 - that's great that the physio has gotten to the bottom of your problem, sounds awful you poor thing! It is really interesting how advice differs between countries. You've got an awesome bump collage - by the time I delivered, I couldn't remember being as small as I was when looking at bump pic number 1. It's surreal after delivery to be able to see your feet again!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yes I've always got my periods back straight away despite breastfeeding but not eveyone does. The sickness bug finally caught up with me last night and I was up all night really bad. Thankfully I've only got theo to look after today as I feel bloody awful! :(

GG.... Glad expressing is working for you hun and you are managing some sleep :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Just checking in! Had to reformat my computer today because of a stupid virus! Spent most of the day in bed with Payson!! Shes so snuggly!


----------



## 2016

CN....awwww snuggly...:hugs:

Just want to have a whine...
I FEEL LIKE SHYTE! :cry:
Have been awake most of the night and eventually gave up at 4am. I am pretty sure I've got hubbys man-flu...and I am carrying a man remember? So I just feel dire! :cry:
Started with a sore throat yesterday afternoon and last night as I was going to bed I had such bad period pain/lower backache I took 2 paracetamol but was still in some pain. Struggled to sleep flashing hot and cold, throat dry from the blocked nose, hubby snoring like you won't believe.
Got up a couple of times for the loo and one time got such severe pain in my...erm...rectum I screamed and really panicked hubby. 
Tried to sleep more but had a very vivid horrible nightmare. Then tried to ge back to
sleep but the period pain won't let up. My bump feels like it's on fire! :hissy:

Totally indulgent pity party here but I just feel so lonely and sore and upset I am at my wits end! :cry:


----------



## Ladybird28

Well ladies I am sat in the delivery room with a whopper of a little boy in the crib beside me!! I started with contractions at 6am, got to hospital at 8am and had him at 11.28am. Was 8cm when arrived at hospital, they broke my waters and almost immediately I wanted to push. Pushed for over an hour but he wouldn't come out. So had to have forceps delivery and turns out he was facing the wrong way hence why so much agony and struggle. No name yet but he was 9lb 10oz and no pain relief!!! Ouch. Have 2nd degree tears so have stitches :-( xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Aww congrats lb wowza what a birth story! And what a whopper well done u!!! Can't wait for pics Xxx


----------



## 2016

LB...well that's enough to cheer me up! What a big big boy! You did so well giving birth naturally! :happydance:
Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing his name. :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

OMG Ladybird!!!!!! :happydance::baby::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:
Congrats hon, finally!! That is a whooper of a size, well done momma!! :) Cant wait to see the pics and hear the name.
Hope you are doing well, sorry about the tares, ouch hope you recover quickly.
:hugs:

2016- sorry you are feeling so lousy today, oh yuck about the flu- maybe with all the shooting pains though you should get checked out. You dont want bubs infected...:hugs:
Your bump collage is amazing, wow you have a fantastic bump now :thumbup: looking great
I havent felt like wanting to do bump pics b/c I feel so bloated and yuck but DH wants to start taking them, so will do one this w/e

hello to everyone else...really tired today :coffee:slept a ton, really wierd dreams...when I am suppose to get happy pleasant baby dreams lol


----------



## GossipGirly

u dont britt! unfortunatly the weird dreams is a symptom of increase in progesterone and they dissapear when placenta takes over hormone production xx


----------



## 2016

GG...the weird dreams disappear? Tell my body that! We just spent the last hour traipsing round China looking for a black pearl necklace my mum had lost (in my dreams).


----------



## GossipGirly

LOL x


----------



## 2016

Britt...sorry for the delayed happy 7 weeks! If I remember correctly, your bubs is raspberry sized now. Just wait until he/she's the whole flipping pavlova! :rofl: Do you think you will find out the gender out of interest.
The doctors are going to investigate the rectal pain and the fact I've had diarrhoea sometimes up to 6 times every day for 7 weeks now (TMI) sorry. I have the joy of taking in stool samples, a rectal exam and a full blood workup next week in addition to my consultant appointment. :dohh:

As I lay about moping in bed most of today I realised I should be grateful that, while all of my issues throughout this pregnancy have been awful for me, none of them has harmed my little boy. What more could I ask!


----------



## GossipGirly

and u will instantly forget it all 2016

grrr tommee tippee electric bp is rubbish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats Ladybird! What a whopper!!!!! Well done you doing it all naturally! Can't wait to hear what you call him and see photos! ;)


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks everyone, I am staying in hospital tonight, not managed any rest yet. We have called him Zachary Alexander and I'll post pics wen I'm home. Only got my iPhone and there no wifi just sporadic 3G signal xx


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...sorry for the delayed happy 7 weeks! If I remember correctly, your bubs is raspberry sized now. Just wait until he/she's the whole flipping pavlova! :rofl: Do you think you will find out the gender out of interest.
> The doctors are going to investigate the rectal pain and the fact I've had diarrhoea sometimes up to 6 times every day for 7 weeks now (TMI) sorry. I have the joy of taking in stool samples, a rectal exam and a full blood workup next week in addition to my consultant appointment. :dohh:
> 
> As I lay about moping in bed most of today I realised I should be grateful that, while all of my issues throughout this pregnancy have been awful for me, none of them has harmed my little boy. What more could I ask!

ahh thanks hon, you are so sweet- I am really looking forward to 8 weeks for some reason. So I am still waiting for this nausea to kick in b/c otherwise I am going to eat myself into an oblivion- seriously wtf?? I'll eat a huge meal and still be hungry lol...
Yes we are going to find out the sex of the baby when the time comes and baby cooperates. If I had to guess one way or another what I am having, I would go with boy.....I personally dont care, would absolutely have a blast with either but DH has his heart set on a boy...lol

oh my gosh 2016, that diarrehea sounds awful, you poor thing. Let us know what they find, gosh it has to be an infection. Make sure you take it easy :hugs:



Ladybird28 said:


> Thanks everyone, I am staying in hospital tonight, not managed any rest yet. We have called him Zachary Alexander and I'll post pics wen I'm home. Only got my iPhone and there no wifi just sporadic 3G signal xx

love the name LB :hugs:

Well, going over to a gf's house and bringing over a bottle of wine that I obviously cant drink :wacko: fun times :) its going to be interesting keeping my little secret, gosh I wish I didnt drink so much wine previously than no one would suspect :rofl:


----------



## Joli

Ladybird - congratulations!!!! I'm so happy that Zachery finally arrived! I love his name - Alexander was one of our top 3 choices :)

Britt - don't worry about the weight - your body will tell you exactly what bubba needs, and from experience, the weight will taper off throughout the pregnancy - I gained like 8lbs in my first 12 weeks, but in the end I only put on 22lbs. What did you end up telling your pals about you being off the vino? 

We took Harrison to the doctors on Saturday, and he is now on losec for silent reflux - anyone else ever have a baby with silent reflux?


----------



## GossipGirly

this is from my journal xxx

I dont know why have this guilt and sense of failure i need to shake it. Libby has cold and fed for a few hrs this morning and then had 2 20 min feeds and this afternoon so I decided to give her last feed 3oz apitamal so I know she is getting enough as she has only had a couple of wet nappies today. Iv decided im expressing and formula feeding, no more breast I cant handle these shields anymore and the hour on end of feeding at every feed, i think we have problems with the latch and her sucking isnt as efficant as it should be. She seemed to be ok with apitmal as c&g made her sick. She doesnt really like bottles she prefers boob (que guilt) but took 2 1/2oz from tt bottle and then got frustrated when she wanted to just suck and milk was coming out... so I went all out and give her a dummy too.. she seems to only be able to keep a cheap 30p one in her mouth!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Gem- already responded in your journal

LB- YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!! I'm so happy for you hun adn I can't wait to see pics!!

2016- not everyone forgets it all after it happens!!! I'm not forgetting how sucky being pregnant is! Thats why I'm going on Merena! Hold on to these memories! When yous tart forgetting how sucky being pregnant is... thats when you want another baby :| Makes me want to run!!! On the upside I don't think you could TMI us at all! I think we have alllll TMIed all over the place! its what we're here for :hugs:

Britt- I still haven't had a drink :| I go out to lunch and i know I COULD have a drink.. but I just haven't yet! You should get some N/A wine! I doubt anyone would notice! I'm just really happy that your in the BFP club now and your baby is doing so good and your doing good! Just makes me happy!

As for me... well Payson has done nothing but feed all weekend... which is why I've been MIA... and now shes sleeping so I HAVE to sleep... I've spent the last 45 minutes catching up on BNB and thats 45 minutes of sleep I'm missing out on :rofl: all because I love you girls!!


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, how are you today

GG- I dont think you should feel guilty about anything, BF is a very personal choice and one that should never be forced on any mother. I know there is a huge push for it right now and some look at new moms for not beast-feeding as crazy sinners but I think there are too many judgemental people out there and it was never like that before. Yes, there may be special benefits for BF but my mother didnt breast feed with either one of us and we turned out perfectly healthy and fine :hugs:
Can I ask you what breast shields are?....sounds a bit scary :wacko:
hope you are doing well today, love the new profile pic of Libby

CN- your post made me smile, thank you so much for your kind words, I am happy to be here too :hugs: How is little Payson doing. 

Ready for some more photo updates from you guys!!!

Joli- hope you are doing well. I am not sure what exactly silent reflux is but it doesnt sound too uncommon- I am sure if your doctor was concerned he would definitely let you know. How are you and little Harrison doing? dont hear from you too much on here anymore which is totally understandable with a new baby :hugs:

LB- how are you doing?? 

2016- how is the pain subsiding at all?

hello to everyone else

I am heading to Vancouver today and there is a massive snow storm here in Calgary, yuck get me out of this town AND its freezing!!!!!! brrrrrr....


----------



## 2016

Britt...sorry to say, but I've reached rock bottom
and have started to dig. :nope:

Am avoiding posting a bit because all I seem to do is moan. :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

nipple shields for flat nipples they silicone things x


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> Britt...sorry to say, but I've reached rock bottom
> and have started to dig. :nope:
> 
> Am avoiding posting a bit because all I seem to do is moan. :blush:

oh no hon, whats wrong? you can moan to us

I am just back at the hotel from a crazy busy day at work today....my goodness I am on a plane every week still it seems, this baby is getting lots of airmiles already!! 
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm at the laundry mat with screamer!! She's sleeping in her carseat and i just got everything into the washers! I'm stripping some diapers so we might be here for awhile! I'm totally prepared to breastfeed in public! If I have to anyway

I'm trying to get new pics up but I just had to reformat my computer... I'm still trying to get everything worked out there

I hope life gets better soon tink!! :hugs: you'll have your lo soon!

Britt- I'm glad I could make you smile!! Do you know when your next scan is?

Joli- I've been watching Dexter lately and I noticed his son is named Harrison!! Makes me think of you everytime!!


----------



## Joli

GG - I totally agree with Britt, you shouldn't feel guilty about having to top up with formula. You just need to do whatever is best for Libby!

Britt - I'm doing well, thanks! Tired, but happy. Silent reflux is basically reflux, but rather than vomiting up, the baby just has acid reflux up and down his throat, which burns and tastes yucky for hte poor little guy and keeps waking him up. I guess the medicaiton is helping, but it apparently takes 1-2 weeks to take effect (he's been on it for 5 days now). It's very common in babies, and he should get over it when he's about 3 months old - but very little sleep for me in the meantime! Sorry that I have been quiet on the thread, I find that each time I settle down to write, Harrison gets reflux, then I have to hold him to keep him upright, so I keep losing half-written messages! BUT this thread has been keeping me sane in the middle of the night - I'm up at 3am each night feeding Harrison, and I use by blackberry to read all of your messages, it keeps me awake. I love reading all the updates! So you're about 8 weeks now! milestone! Have you had any new symptoms?

2016 - moan away!!

CN - I'm loving all of your pics on FB, Payson looks like such a happy baby! I haven't seen Dexter before, I've heard it's really funny. I'm making my way through Grey's Anatomy - I've gone through seasons 1 - 5 in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## Joli

I forgot to mention - I was in tears earlier this week (can't remember if I have written about this already or not, sorry if I'm being repetitive) - I spoke to my boss, and was asking him if I could have 20 weeks off work for maternity leave (my contact allows me to have 12 week paid, and an additional 4 weeks unpaid, so 16 weeks in total). But he said no, and that I have to come back after 16 weeks. So poor Harrison is only going to be 3.5 months old and I have to be back in the office. I was so upset, I hate that maternity leave is so short here and the thought of being apart from Harrison just breaks my heart. I'm trying not to think about it right now, so that I just enjoy the time I have with him.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just got back from Vancouver and into a wicked snow storm here in Calgary....brutal cold temps and tons of snow, you would not like it :nope:

Joli- glad to hear the reflux is getting under control, I googled it yeah its totally common. I think when the meds kick in you and baby will get rest.
I will have to check FB for updated pics.
funny you should ask, no- no real big symptoms still...haa, I just worked a 14 hour day including travel and when I was on the plane tonight I had to remind myself oh yeah I'm pregnant I really shouldnt be working like this. I feel great really....lol, does that mean I'm having a boy? I had a tiny bit of heart burn tonight but if I eat well I dont get any nausea....I do get indigestion if I eat anything dicy. I had sushi last night in Van but all cooked stuff.
Yes, I am 8 weeks in 30 minutes ha ha...love it.... :)
Oh I have a real bloat in my tummy already...obviously not a bump, just a fat bloat :haha:
okay that is SOOO ridiculous that they are making you go back after 14 weeks, what a freakin joke. Can you bring him to work? Is there a nursery at your work? I'm guessing not if they were unwilling to give you an extra month off unpaid...how unfair and ridiculous. Can you ask to do some work from home? I feel for you hon, that is just not enough time....I dont know what else to say to make you feel better but just try not to think about it until the time comes

how are the rest of you girls? will have to read up on the updates

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...happy 8 weeks! Does an easy first tri mean you're having a boy? Not in my opinion! :rofl: I don't believe any of the old wives tales are true for gender - cravings, heartrate, morning sickness, bump shape etc. My sister reckons boys are harder to carry but easier babies but that's another wild theory!
My favourite theory at the moment is "difficult pregnancy, easy birth"...I reckon I'm gonna give birth in my sleep! :haha:
I think it's great if you can still do everything you used to. I wish I'd done more early on because I had no idea how limited I would be now.
Let's see your bump pic now then! We need a "before" picture to compare later! :thumbup:

Joli...how horrid you have to go back to work so soon :hugs: Did you say your mum is going to look after Harrison? Do you have to go back full time? I cannot believe 3 months has passed already. I'd never hurt about silent reflux...poor little boy. Sounds like you are on top of it though and hopefully he will feel better soon.

CN...I meant to say the other day you made me proper guffaw when you said I can "TMI all over the place" :rofl: Were you calling Payson the screamer yesterday? Surely not!

Thanks for permission to moan :blush: I have just slipped into a depressed lull again with all the pain. Saw the consultant yesterday and was brushed off...I didn't realise he only cares about incompetant cervix/preterm labour risk so I am no longer of interest to him despite my other struggles. I am still at risk of preterm labour but, at 35 weeks, it's hardly an issue anymore so I am very pleased with that.
Anyway, I am going to ask I get transferred back to midwife care. I keep toying with the idea of a home birth...but firstly I dont trust my body not to do anything stupid (might be risky as I've never given birth before) and secondly I don't think I could trust hubby maybe being my own birth partner if the midwife doesn't arrive on time!

All other moans (and there are lots) I am confining to my journal!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol 2016! Yeah we call Payson screamer! Actually... my parents started it with the neice and nephew... and now all the kids are just screamers lol. Payson however does not scream very often at all! She is being such an angel!! Between her and Justin I'm just excited today! Justin got up with her last night and she didn't get up again till 6ish and she went right back down... but it was like 7 and 1/2 hours of sleep for me in a row! I super love that!

Joli- I can't imagine :| Justin keeps making jokes about me getting a job... and you only get 6 weeks here... but I don't know if I could go back to work right now. I might try and find something a few days a week... like..2 :D but I couldn't do full time! :hugs: I'm sure you'll adjust well! 

Britt- I'm seriously jealous of your no symptoms! Happy 8 weeks!!! Your almost through your first trimester!!!! Thats the big hump I think! 

And speaking of TMI... I'm done bleeding! YAY :happydance: AND the dr gave me the okay to start DTD again... which we did... and it was awesome! I feel like a PERSON again!


----------



## nicole3108

Hey! Hope everyone is doing well. I keep meaning to post more often! Daniel is doing well, going to the dr. today to get him weighed again. I'm so paranoid he's not gaining, DS started losing at 3 months so I get scared I don't have enough milk. I can't believe he's almost 2 weeks already, I love the newborn stage and it just goes so fast! My stitches still haven't disolved but I can't remember how long it takes.

Ladybird: Sorry for the delay! Congratulations on your new little guy! So impressed that you got him out without any pain relief! Can't wait for pics! How are you doing?

Britt: Happy 8 weeks!!! hope you get to stop travelling so much soon! It's great that you're feeling good!

Joli: I've never heard of silent reflux either, hopefully the meds will start to work soon. That's terrible that your boss won't let you take more time. I can't believe how short the mat leave is in HK. Those pics you put on facebook are just beautiful! I could have commented on all of them!

2016: Sorry your appt. didn't go that well! You're so close now though! I can't believe you're already 35 weeks! Can't wait for bump pic day!! your so creative with them!

gg: How are you doing? It's hard when you stop breastfeeding but it does get easier! I hope you're feeling better about it, still need to suscribe to your journal, I keep forgetting! :hugs:

clairenicole: Glad you and your hubby got to dtd again!


----------



## GossipGirly

iv started making the switch, expressed and apitmal.. seems to be making her sick now im mixing more and she seems constipated :( makes me feel even worse x


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> iv started making the switch, expressed and apitmal.. seems to be making her sick now im mixing more and she seems constipated :( makes me feel even worse x

Oh no...can you try a different formula? My friends rate Cow and Gate...
I read somewhere that bottle feeding can make a baby more full because it puts more into their little tums than breast at one go. :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm she was sick from c&g so I heard good things about apitmil so went with that as its closest to breast milk.

I feeling pretty low, Im just so worried something is wrong with libby.. I just want to cry all the time.


----------



## nicole3108

When I switched DS to Formula I had to try a few different kinds, most made him fussy and constipated. If you're really worried a trip to the dr. is usually worth it just to ease your mind. Do you have Enfamil in the UK? Their gentlease was the only one DS was okay with, same with my friend's daughter, or a similar brand of sensitive formula? I hope you feel better soon, you'll find something that works for her. My dr. had some sample cans as well so I didn't have to buy as many brands, yours might as well. I was pumping, breastfeeding and ff at that point but later just went to formula because I was finding it hard to find the time for it all. You're doing great with Libby, it's obvious how much you love her, try not to feel bad! :hugs: I know it's easier said than done, I remember how hard I found switching him. Keep us updated on how you're doing! Sorry that was so long!


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> hmm she was sick from c&g so I heard good things about apitmil so went with that as its closest to breast milk.
> 
> I feeling pretty low, Im just so worried something is wrong with libby.. I just want to cry all the time.

I am sure nothing is wrong hun :hugs: but book in to see your doc or can you still call the MW or HV and ask some questions? Just to reassure you. As far as I knew some babies were just sicky...but what do I know? :shrug:
Wish I could help you more. :flower:


----------



## 2016

I just had a bloody show! Called up the hospital mainly because I thought I may need anti-D shot. They didn't seem too worried and said only to call back if I start getting regular pains or the bleeding gets heavy. Feel a bit backachey and ever so slightly crampy but that's it. I've had far worse pains on other days!
I guess bloody shows can amount to nothing....hmmm bit scary when I've conditioned myself to not want blood coming from there. :shock:

Squiggle has been moving just fine all day so I'm trying not to worry. Just find it strange because I have been so lazy today and had just woken up from a 2 hour nap even though I was in bed (up and down every 2 hours) for 11 hours last night. In between I've just been sitting on the sofa so not exactly strenuous!

Guess I better skip my bath, birthing ball exercises (not bouncing, just to turn him) and RLT tonight.


----------



## GossipGirly

wow!! I thought bloody show would too be something they wanted to check out... was it defo ur plug? exciting! Baby should be ok by now and is a lot later than when u were told u could have squigs! exciting cant wait for updates xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

p.s lib has pood and im happier about my decision and proud that I even did it for 3 weeks x


----------



## GossipGirly

hey just thought were is LittleAurora and Mommymichelle??


----------



## 2016

It was a load of pinkish orangey mucus with streaks of blood so the mw on the phone said it sounded like a bloody show.

I reckon it could just seal up again I am just confused why it happened. :wacko: Just feel a bit periody now that's all.

Glad Libby has got her bowels going again. It seems to me now pregnancy is the easy part!


----------



## GossipGirly

yep totally is... I wish I hadnt moaned as much and when people said enjoy it while u can as your life will never be the same I wish I had, of course I wouldnt change it for the world now but I wish I had of enjoyed relaxing a bit more x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Wow 2016..... I reckon this is it hun.... If it is, good luck!!! Sleep means you are more likely to produce oxytocin which is the hormone which causes contractions! Keep us posted hun!

GG..... Well done you for bf libby for 3 weeks!!! You should feel rightfully proud and she will soon be a natural on the bottle. They adapt well even though sometimes it can take them a while to get used to it. She's a doll btw! Soooo cute! I want a pink one too! lol

mommymichele.... hun where are you and are you ok?????

All ok here just been bit crazy looking after my brood. Theo has started to giggle now..... So cute and he seems to hav settled into a routine a bit more now which makes life slightly easier! Must post some new pics soon.

Britt..... How's little beanie coming along?! Hope all the air miles aren't too taxing for you hun!


----------



## GossipGirly

aww he is giggling already?? I have a miserable baby, I dont think she will ever smile - unless she has wind haha x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Awww GG! Hun it's just a stage. She will soon be out the other side and smiling at you all the time and cooing. Just a few more weeks xx


----------



## 2016

All is quiet on the western front....I just think my body is up to it's usual tricks. We shall see what tonight's sleep brings. On the one had I want him here so I can get my body back and not be in so much pain, but on the other hand its better for him to stay put another couple of weeks at least.
Just trying to remember at what gestation Amelia was born....? LittleAurora? 

So cute to think of Theo giggling. You should take a video if you can :)

DH helped me do my bump cast tonight! :happydance: After dragging his heels over it, he suddenly thought we had better do it now in case it's too late! :rofl:
I honestly think I have more time but I took advantage of the offer.
It was great fun and felt like a bit of a spa treatment. :dance: I was so proud of hubby, who doesn't like my bump or mess for that matter, carefully laying sticky drippy plaster strips all over my bump and bust. He did a really good job! :cloud9:


----------



## Devi#1

hi ladies!! sorry to be missing in action .. I am in India now! SUPER busy & its blooody HOT here.. gosh i think i am going to MELT! been here a week..

anyho.. all is good.. Arjun is ajusting to the heat too & has finally gotten back on his schedule.. 

latest pic below
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2016

Devi...hello to India! Which part did you say you were in again? I have friends in Mumbai and Hyderabad. I am amazed how much Arjun has grown! He's a very handome little boy. :flower:

afm...my bodys gone back to 'normal' so no more exciting CM/plug/shows for me. :haha: Going to see the physio again this morning after some particularly bad days last week. 5.5 more days work to do and I'm done thank goodness!
And my favourite, yoga tonight!!! :yipee:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Devi! He is ADORABLE!!!!! Glad your settled in!

2016- your body is tickin me off!! Tell it not to scare us like that lol I 've been waiitng to see a baby!

Tink- I can't wait untill Payson is giggling!!!!!!!! I diddo the video post!!

asm- well not a whole lot here! spending the week up at my parents with Justin and Payson so that should be a blast! We'll have a babaysitter lol yay! And I'm going black Friday shopping on Friday WITHOUT the baby! Justin is going to have her so I can go wtih my girlfriend and I'm super excited! I'm looking forward to some non mommy time! Although justin has been getting up with her too and thats awesome! Its been so nice to haev the help!


----------



## 2016

CN...:rofl: didn't think it would scare you! You should all know by now my body doesn't have a clue! :haha: I reckon the plug is most likely well and truly grown back by now. I have even had less BH than normal.
Yay for some girly shopping!!!! How weird it must be to not buy maternity tents to wear. :happydance:

Just got back from physio thought and my stoopid pelivs had slipped back out of alignment in less than a week! :dohh: At least I know there was a reason for the excrutiating pain! Got crutches now so can at least move around if it plays up next time and have an open invitation to dash back to physio if it goes out again.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, how are you?
Devi so good to hear from you, I was wondering if you had moved to India yet. Well while you are roasting over there we are in a deep freeze at -25 degrees in Calgary...:wacko: Do you like it so far? I cant believe how much hair Arjun has already, he looks like a little man already, so gorgeous- his features have really come out.

2016- well glad the weird bleeding has stopped, have fun at yoga tonight, hope you feel better...home stretch now

CN- need new pics of Payson please!!! Happy black Friday shopping, hope you get some great deals

GG- saw some pics of Libby on FB, my gosh is she a little sweetie :hugs:

Hello to everyone else, Tink how are you and Theo doing?
Nicole, how are you doing with your boys? :hugs:

So I was asked on the undergrad thread to post a bump pic, thought I would post for you guys too- yes I know its my "bloat" pic as its impossible to have a bump yet. The pic is from last week and I am even more bloated already. I am trying not to eat a ton but I am so darn hungry, I am up a full 5 lbs already...:wacko:
DH put the smiley face on my pic...lovely touch hey? ha ha

Also, a question for you guys, what sorts of tips do you have for me to purchase for baby (I will start buying things after 13 weeks). Of course we all know the usual things to buy, but did you get any things that you find really helpful that a new mom wouldnt normally think to get? thanks :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pic 3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2016

Britt...Lovely pic, I wish I looked that slim when I was bloated! :shock:

Just got back from my 2nd appointment of the day - the glamorous life I lead eh? Had to see the GP because my bloods came back showing chronic inflammaiton which they think might indicate ulcerative cholitis or Chrons disease (hope not!) have to go see a gastro-intestinal specialist even though there isn't much they can do while I'm pregnant but it can take up to 12 weeks to get a first appointment anyway.
My body is just FUN FUN FUN! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi ladies! 

Devi.... Arjun is gorgeous and I bet you are pleased the move is over and that you've started to settle in.

2016..... Your body is being rotten to you. You never know, yoga may bring on some contractions later on! ;)

Britt..... Gorgeous figure you have hun!

Little theo hasn't really giggled again since! :( Lots of smiles though so I can't complain! I've joined weight watchers online as I have a whopping 3 stone to lose! But have been going for power walks with the buggy and am counting the points with my food. It's great because you can do it even if you are breastfeeding as it's tailored to you. I can't wait to see some results as I am very self loathing of my figure. I used to have a six pack tummy and now I have a fat, wobbly stretch marked muffin top! Boo hoo :( lol


----------



## Britt11

oh no, I hope its not Chrons hon.....gee you have been through the ringer. I think you have to be rewarded with an awesome LO

hugs,


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Tink but I have about double bloat today. I have heard how hard it is to loose the weight after baby. I have heard great things about WW, good luck to you but its still so early.
Ahh, hopefully Theo will giggle again soon but I do love baby smiles, warms my heart

hugs


----------



## Devi#1

I finally fit into my pre-preg jeans today!!! YAY! YAY!! YAYYYY!!! so happy!

britt - buy the swaddling blankets with the velcro! they are a god send.. my lil man keeps breaking out of the traditional ones.. babies are simple.. dont need much (feel like all the shopping i did was a waste) diapers, wipes, onesies/other types of clothes, hats, mittens, nailcliiper, thermometer, socks, swaddling blanket, diaper changing mat/station. 

rest can wait until after - love the "bump" by the way

2016 - glad your bleeding stopped, but boo that your body is playing tricks on u.. hope things get sorted out.. 

arjun smiles ALOT these days if u play with him.. & last night he smiled when I entered the room! it was AWESOME!!! he also smiles when I lift up my shirt to feed him in the middle of the night.. crazy nut! lol!!


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies!

Sorry for the radio silence, it feels like everytime I'm ready to sit down to write, I get interrupted, either baby wants to eat or his reflux is acting up, or the cats want to eat, or Mom visits etc! So big apologies :hugs:

Britt - I'm loving the baby 'bump' pic - you don't look bloated at all! Cracking figure :) The smiley face really made me laugh. Don't worry that you've already put on 5 lbs, I put on 8 lbs (at least!) in my first 12 weeks. On things to buy, I totally agree with Devi about the swaddlers with velcro, they were a life saver, as Harrison is a strong, squirmey baby! My other must-haves would be:
- digital bath thermometer (if the bath is even 1 degree cold, Harrison cries, so it's important to us to get it right!)
- lots of muslin cloths to put across the cot where his head is, so that whenever he regurgitates milk (as most babies do), we can just change the muslin cloth rather than changine the bed sheet every time
- sleep onsies with foldable mits at the end (babies nails are sharp and you can't cut them to begin with, so this helped Harrison to stop scratching his face)
- diaper bin (keeps away the bad smell!)
- snug nest (so we've been able to have Harrison sleep on the sofa in the living room during the day time)
- for Mommy, a life-saver for me was a peri-bottle, after delivering everything's pretty swollen down there so using the peri-bottle will avoid you having to use too much toilet paper which might irritate
- for Mommy as well, I got Advent breast pads (there's lots of leaking, and I found these to be the softest)
- for Mommy, the Madela Freestyle breast pump (makes you feel like a dairy cow, but it really works!)
- electric steriliser (I got Tippie Tommie, but I've heard Advent is good too).
- nipple cream for the first couple of weeks - I don't need it now, but they are a must in the beginning!

GG - how is Libby getting on with the bottle feeding? 

Tink - how wonderful that Theo is giggling now! Harrison is just starting to try to smile socially, but I think it will be another 1-2 weeks before he gets the hang of it! I'd love to see some updated pics!

2016 - that's awesome that you did a bump cast! I never thought of doing one, it must have been fun! I've been putting together a photobook today as a gift for DH for Christmas, showing Harrison's first 5 weeks. Whilst we were in the delivery room, my mom took some very short video footage of the moment after Harrison was delivered, showing DH and I crying and hugging Harrison for the first time - when I first found out, I was horrified that she took video in the delivery room, but now when I watch it, I'm flooded with such emotion and I'm very grateful that she did it. So I think it's great that you're doing something to remember your bump in all it's glory, you'll love looking back at it one day! How are you doing on the crutches?

Devi - Arjun is GORGEOUS! Seriously good looking little guy - I love his expression! Send us more pics!! How are you settling into India? That's awesome that you're back into your pre-preg jeans, I felt great when I was able to as well! Amazingly, I'm already back to pre-preg weight - bf really is great for all the calorie burning!

CN - you're so lucky to be able to do black friday shopping... they don't really celebrate thanksgiving here (though I usually cook a turkey)... but I plan to do some shopping online!


----------



## GossipGirly

god i cant wait till libby smiles... she is just so miserable all the time haha

lovely bump britt..

devi so jelous...although I have no clothes to fit bk into i chucked them all out in protest half way through my pregnancy I literally have nothing! Im joining slimming world, was going to go on monday but dan was late in from work and I missed it. Wasnt gonna bother till after xmas but since iv stopped bfing there is no harm.


----------



## GossipGirly

she is fine joli - pooping well. going thu a growth spurt so is guzzeling every 3 hrs now so iv upped her to 5oz and the little moo fell asleep after 2! what a waste x


----------



## 2016

Joli...the crutches have been great and really came in handy last night! :thumbup: I don't have swaddle blankets with velcro but do have "swaddle pods" which are like zip-up things
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/product-information/112/10932/summer-infant-swaddle-pod---ivory/
Hope the work...
I bought an Avent bath and room thermometer which does what it says on the tin! You can prop it up in the room or pop it in the bath to check the temp. I already have it propped up next to my bed where the moses basket will go to check if we are in the correct temperature range for Squiggle when he arrives.
I bought the Medela swing because I thought the freestyle was a bit pricey but I am wishing I bought the freestyle now! :dohh: Only going to be pumping enough for DH to give Squiggle one of the nightly feeds anyway so maybe it will be fine.
For the steriliser, I got the milton cold water steriliser because the tip I was given was that you can put the stuff in and it stays sterile for 24 hours which is quite handy. I also then won't have to worrk about clumsy me burning myself on steam and such! :dohh:
Bought a nappy bin too to save trying to dart out the house in the middle of winter! :wacko:
Sounds like I have done pretty well as your list goes, have pretty much everything on it! :happydance: Will have to look up a peri bottle though...


----------



## 2016

Quick summary of my day:

11.30am i'm sitting at my desk at work and feel a slight pop followed by a little gush. Went to loos and I'd soaked through a pad, my pants and a patch on my trousers.
After a lot of sniffing, pondering and pad changing I went back to my desk. 
Posted this in my journal and my stalkers kept telling me to call the MW. I didn't want to because I thought it could just be me being a stinky old incontinent lady! :blush:
Nothing more leaked out really but what did leak out before didn't smell like pee I don't think.
After some resistance I called the mw and she told me to go in and get checked esp since I had bloody show on Saturday gone.
Came in and have been prodded by 5 different people, 1 hour on the monitor, two internals, 2 scans.
Results are - they think but are not sure that it could have been my hind waters. My cervix is 1cm dialated and has effaced about 70 percent I think. Squiggle is now head down (for the first time ever) and well engaged.
I have to stay in and take antibiotics and be monitored then be scanned again tomorrow by proper sonographer to confirm if it's waters. I asked if there was a swab they could take but apparently not.
Slight hitch is that, because I am before 36 weeks (by 2 days :dohh:) I have to be near a neonatal unit in case he comes. The hospital 5 mins from my house where I currently am has no space in the neonatal until so I have to transfer. The nearest unit to transfer to is 70 miles away and off the beaten track so will take 2 hours to get there! 
Just waiting for ambulance transfer now.

Hubby is freaking out, I'm in denial! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

OMG Jo!!!!!!!!!!!! that is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how are you feeling??
sorry but so excited that squiggle might be coming soon :happydance::baby:
Sorry about the transfer, that is lousy....are you bringing a blackberry to keep us posted in the hospital??
good luck hon
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

I'm feeling a bit odd to be honest. In a crazy way I don't want to believe this is it in case it's not and it will make going overdue all the mire frustrating. I just keep thinking how long Devi was a bit dialated and effaced for with contractions too...weeks!

I have my iPhone and hubby brought the charger earlier with my stuff. :thumbup:

I haven't had any more leakage except for some pinky mucus but thinking that's just from the internals. Keep getting waves of pain low down, in my back and upper things....but am I now imagining things? Trying to sleep but all the lights are on and it's blooming noisy! :wacko:

Don't want Squiggle to come too soon. Hope he's grown enough if he does. Apparently they will check his growth tomorrow when they check my waters on the scan as well as probably an internal scan to check cervical length. It's nice to get to see my long-legged big willied boy again if nothing else! :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

How exciting!!!! Good luck 2016! Sounds like this is the start of it! However, it may take a while for labour to properly inititate. Keep us posted hun and when the time comes, try to RELAX and breathe through the contractions (blowing raspberries can help you to relax!)..... I know sounds crazy but I think you'll give anything a go to see if it helps. Can wait for an update! Good luck with the scan and I hope the transfer isn't too uncomfortable for you and squiggle! X :)


----------



## Devi#1

ohhhhh 2016!!! exciting that u get to meet LO soon but wishing it is nothing & u get to go home without baby so baby bakes longer.. ;) take care & good luck


----------



## 2016

Mauled! I've been mauled! 

Very bumpy 2 hour drive through heavy snow to what is a tiny but nice enough hospital. Because our government hospitals don't share data, I had to have the following redone:

- urine sample, although this time they found nitrates so suspect infection
- ECG for 2 hours, showed little contractions which might just be "irritable uterus"
- MRSA swabs
- Full set of bloods, 6 vials but because my veins are crap they tried 6 times before trying twice to insert a cannula.
- another internal exam, the most painful yet especially when the speculum slipped and pinched me on the way out! and the doc said he couldn't see my cervix so I suspect he didn't know what he was doing!

Now we still can't go to sleep because we have to wait for me to be moved from the delivery room to the ward. Coming up on 24 hours no sleep. 

Later I will be scanned for liquor volume, cervical length and Squiggles growth...(can't remember if I said that before).

My belly really aches now and I am sure it's from a total of 7 people palpitating, 3 people scanning, 4 hours of ECG and 3 internals in the last 12 hours.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself and have had a cry. What if it was just pee earlier today and this is all for nowt? I guess it was worth it if for nothing else to have Squiggle looked after.

Going to lie here now in the dark, DH attempting the impossible task of trying to sleep blot upright in a chair. He has been super panicked but very lovely to me.


----------



## GossipGirly

I ave a child genious on my hands 3 weeks and 4 days and smiling at mammy talking (not wind) witnessed by the healthvisitor several times!! and she was 2 weeks early!

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/012-1.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/013-4.jpg

new pics, didnt wanna share on fb as using in ty cards x


----------



## 2016

Gg...wow she's grown so much.

Can't remember what updates I've copied in here from my
journal...but this is the latest:

So it would appear the contractions are getting a bit more organised. Bern timing and they seem to be about 30 seconds long every 2.5 minutes. Not sure what that means in real terms!

Had scan and the liquor volume is fine so it looks like his very engaged head has plugged a small hind leak. They did say before they would let me go home if this was the case...but with the contractions I'm not sure. :shrug:
His estimated weight is 6lbs3oz so above average they say. Couldn't measure my cervix because his head was in the way and they didn't want to risk an internal.


----------



## Ladybird28

oooh 2016 the first time I manage to log on since I had Zac and look whats happening!!!
Things certainly sound promising with the contractions starting to become regular and squiggle is a very good weight so Im sure he'll be fine if things progress. It does sound like a hind water leak as that happened to me when I went to the loo in labour. They checked me afterwards and my membranes were still intact so it was my hind waters that went.
Im thinking of you hun and hope everything goes well for you, especially after everything you've been through :hugs:
A big hello to everyone else...I've missed so much!

Well here's my birth story and pics...finally

I started having slight pains at 6am on 13th Nov but didnt think too much of them. But I soon realised that they were coming every 6 minutes and lasting nearly a minute. I got up and paced around the house for a while and then they started coming every 3 minutes and lasting a full minute. At this point I woke up hubby and kids and I realised bubs wasn't hanging around. It was a bit of a mad rush from there on in. Had to rush round getting kids dressed and getting bags to take them to grandmas. By this point the contractions were quite painful but were all very low down and in my back and bottom, not across my stomach.
Finally got in the car and set off but the contractions had really intensified and we ended up just dropping the kids off and rushing to the hospital.
When I got there it was mad busy and I got the last delivery room that was free...thank god, didnt fancy delivering in the corridor!!!
They examined me and were quite surprised to find out that I was already 8cm dilated! They at this point decided to break my waters.
I asked about pain relief but they told me there was no time for that and all I could have was gas and air. I didnt bother with that as it just makes me feel sick so I just stuck to breathing through the contractions.
Anyway, I soon had a really strong urge to push so the midwife told me to go for it. I did and things seemed to progress really quickly but after about and hour of really strong pushing he just wouldnt get through my pelvis properly.
Another midwife came in and was very forceful and tried to help me get him out. She nearly had my knees round my neck!!
But it was still no use and by this time I was absolutely shattered so they called in a consultant who said they would get him out with forceps.
They gave me several injections "down below" of local anaesthetic and then started using the forceps but they hadnt given the anaesthetic time to work before they started using them so it was absolutely agony but I just wanted him out.
Finally Zachary was born at 11.28am weighing in at a whopping 9lb 10oz (no wonder I struggled getting him out!)

He is now doing really well and is back up to his birth weight already. I am formula feeding him as he is a very hungry baby and thankfully he is now in some sort of routine, taking a 4 oz bottle every 3 hours.

Here are some quick photos
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0402.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0416.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

2016- oh my gosh, contractions every 2.5 minutes?? wow...sounds like things are progressing...:happydance: I have my fx'd for you that everything goes very smoothly and you are not in too much pain. Glad hubby is taking good care of you :hugs:

GG- she is such a little cutie, I light up when I see her pics :hugs:

Ladybird- yeah good to hear from you- Zac is absolutely gorgeous!!!! congratulations momma :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

holy crap I just realized I moved up a box on my ticker!!!! whoo hoo, 9 weeks today!! Cant wait for my scan in 3 weeks. DH got into a pretty bad argument today (was really stupid) I hope my stress/anger didnt affect bubba


----------



## 2016

He is here! :cloud9:

Arrived at 6.01pm weighing 6lbs6oz (2.9kg) and 20cm long. Birth story later once I get over the shock. Not slept for 40hours! Name TBD.

Thanks for the support girls. :hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

Omg, massive congratulations to you and hubby!!! I am so pleased for you. Well done. Can't wait to hear more details and see pics xxx


----------



## chiarezza06

Congratulations 2016!


----------



## Britt11

2016 said:


> He is here! :cloud9:
> 
> Arrived at 6.01pm weighing 6lbs6oz (2.9kg) and 20cm long. Birth story later once I get over the shock. Not slept for 40hours! Name TBD.
> 
> Thanks for the support girls. :hugs:

Holy crap, I wasnt expecting this at all!!! Congrats hon!! :happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:
I cant wait to hear the details and hear the name and see pics!!!!
he is a great size, nice :)


----------



## Devi#1

2016 said:


> He is here! :cloud9:
> 
> Arrived at 6.01pm weighing 6lbs6oz (2.9kg) and 20cm long. Birth story later once I get over the shock. Not slept for 40hours! Name TBD.
> 
> Thanks for the support girls. :hugs:

hey !! big big congrats mama!!!! hope u recover soon & are doing well!! hugs to LO :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

replied in ur journal matey :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Yay!!!! Many congrats 2016 on squiggles safe arrival! Looking forward to details and pics. Hope you get some much needed rest. :) xx

Ladybird..... What a story! Glad Zachary is doing well now and he looks sooo cute in pics! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats on reaching 9 weeks Britt! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Britt11 said:


> holy crap I just realized I moved up a box on my ticker!!!! whoo hoo, 9 weeks today!! Cant wait for my scan in 3 weeks. DH got into a pretty bad argument today (was really stupid) I hope my stress/anger didnt affect bubba

welcome to HORMONES! :) have fun with those, you can get away with a lot xx


----------



## amynorange

wish I had discovered this thread sooner! 
Me and my OH welcomed our son into the world on the 10th of August this year and it was truly the greatest day of my life and if just keeps getting better and better! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Hope you all don't mind me joining here! :D


----------



## GossipGirly

not at all.. welcome to the madhouse :) xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm soooooooo happy for you!! I was reading your posts during my usual 3am feeding session, and when I read that you were having contractions 2.5 mins apart and you had lost waters, I knew Squiggle was on the way! My waters broke and straight after I was having contractions 2.5 mins apart and 5 hours later Harrison arrived! We have the Advent bath thermometer as well - the hospital used the same one. I had to get the Madela freestyle, as I'll be pumping away at work when the slave-drivers make me go back!! Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your birth story!

Britt - I can't believe you're 9 weeks and 3 days already!!! woohoo! Time is just flying by! How are you feeling hon? Don't worry about your fight with DH, I'm sure it's not going to affect anything with your little bubba :hugs: Have the symptoms been coming on strong for you or are they still pretty mild? How have things been with trying to keep it all a secret from your pals? I'll PM you shortly! x

GG - well done to you for joining slimming world! I'm sure it will pay off! That's great that Libby is going through a growth spurt, it means that you're doing everything just right for her! I love the pics you posted, such a cutie!

Ladybird - thanks for the birth story - I can't believe you were already 8cm by the time you got to hospital! The forceps sound painful, you poor thing!! Zachery looks like an angel sleeping all soundly :)

We've had some development the last 24 hours - it looks like Harrison is now moving from feeding every 3 hours to every 4 hours (small victory for my sleepy, foggy head!). The reflux is improving whilst on the medication, though it is still there. He has started to smile this week, which has been so wonderful. Sometimes I look at him and I love him so much it scares me to think of what I would ever do without him. We've been getting good now at running around crazy Hong Kong and getting in and out of cabs with the stroller and baby in tow. The bf is still going great, though I hope I will have enough when he goes through a growth spurt.


----------



## Joli

Amynorange - welcome! What's you son's name? Any pics? :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone!! I've been MIA because I was in MN with the family for thanksgiving! I had a lovely week with the family! And I went black friday shopping! and I had a night out where mom kept the baby downstairs and we went out and then came home and slept untill 10am!!!!!! IT was AMAZING!

2016- I can't believe i missed the birth!!! Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you! I hope you adjust to motherhood well and i can' twait to see pictures and a birth story!

LB- thanks for the birth story and the pics!! hes wonderful!!!

GG- Libby is smiling?!?! Thats amaing!!! I can never tell if Payson is smiling at me or if shes just making faces :D but I love when she does it nevertheless!!

amy- welcome! 

Britt- you moved a box yay!! AND I remember stressing about weather or not my stress was affecting the baby! But I think all is well! the hormones drove us all nuts lol we're just lucky to not be having that anymore!! Your almost done with first tri soon!!!! 2nd tri is the best! unless of course your never sick or anything during first tri lol

AFM- I'm sitting here watching baby einstein lol we found a rocker thingy at moms that Payson likes! so we stole it and we ploped her in it and turned on the baby einstein and we're seeing if she'll watch it lol.... I'm not sure if shes watching it or if shes just content to be awake in her rocker! either way its kind of silly! we took our christmas pictures for our christmas cards this weekend and I'm going to put them in! When we got home I got all our stuff put away and then got the christmas cards ready! I have to go pick up the pictures and then they will be ready to go out tomorrow! I love being organised!!!

our happy family!
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/DSCF0079.jpg

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/DSCF0081.jpg


----------



## Britt11

Omg CN, I was just thinking we havent heard from you in awhile and there you are!! I just noticed you and Joli's babies are exactly the same age- too cool!!
I love the family photos, what a gorgeous family- you look great, I like the dark hair on you (I believe it was a bit lighter in previous photos)
Payson is a cutie. Glad you got some shopping in and some rest :thumbup:

well sounds like 2016 is settling in quite well into motherhood, have seen some updates on FB- total cutie

Joli- yeah there you are sweets we have missed you!!!!! :happydance:
can we see some updated photos of Harrison soon? Glad things are going well with his feeding, sounds like you have adjusted great also. I cant wait to have that immense love feeling when I look at my baby.

Well girls, I literally just bragged on a first tri thread at exactly 9 weeks that I have still really no major symptoms, feel great and no nausea and bamm literally a few hours later I started feeling awful. I wonder if I have a stomach bug though because I have had diarrhea, stomach indigestion (some stomach cramps more like tightness) and bad nausea all day- I cant eat anything or do anything. I didnt leave the house at all yesterday which is unheard of me for a weekend- and it looks like I am going no where again today.
Anyway, not sure whats happening- I didnt think diarrhea was common in early pregnancy so thats what makes me think I have a flu or something.

anyway, hope everyone is well cant wait to hear more updates
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

I will update properly on here soon but tend to open up, read a couple of posts then either need to go or think I ought to get sleep while I can! Haven't been on a proper PC in ages and can't get photos on here using my phone! 
Also, much to the worlds disgust, we are yet to pick a name! None of our 3 original choices worked and it took us 8 months to pick those!!!
Have one we might be using but are just trying it out. It's a tricky decision to make when you're exhausted.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt....... Sorry you are feeling poorly hun. Hope you soon feel better x

Clairenicole..... Lovely christmassy pics of you, DH and gorgeous Payton!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

*sorry cn that was supposed to say Payson!* blinking baby brain! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol Thanks Tink and Britt!! I'm loving the pictures right now! I'm sure I'll hate them later lol but I already sent out all my christmas cards!


----------



## Joli

CN - what beautiful family pics! I love Payson's little Christmas outfit, what a cutie!

Britt - sorry you're feeling rotton now... but on the bright side, symptoms can make you feel really pregnant, and lets you know that things are coming along great. I've heard ginger biscuits can help? :flower: I've posted some updated pics of Harrison here for you! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... Harrison is gorgeous! What a great looking family you 3 make! You all look blissfully happy! :)

Got a very grumpy baby at the mo as he's constipated and gone back to newborn feeding times at night and it's making me soooo tired!!! :(


----------



## GossipGirly

gorge joli!

:( hope the juice works tink

Iv had like an hour and halfs peace! iv been able to put her down!! washed the dishes, tidied up put a load of washing in and sorted her room out and clothes as she has grown out of her first size stuff now :( however, im putting them away for baby 2.. or perhaps baby 3 ;) x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Payson is down right now too! On her playmat listening to motzart lol I think she likes the lights! But shes about done with it... shes starting to fuss a little... so I'm going to try her swing! She went in her swing really well yesterday... and I got alot done! So today I'm hoping for that too! Just think Gemma one day they won't even want us to hold them :( now we're begging them to let us put them down lol


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Joli, little Harrison is so adorable, how is he sleeping now? What a gorgeous family you have, I absolutely love the picture of the 3 of you, so lovely, I showed DH as he was in my office when I was on BNB :hugs:

GG- whats this #2 or #3??? :happydance::happydance: how cool, most women cant even think about that so soon after having one. She is pretty darn cute though :hugs:

Tink- sorry Theo is having a hard time with constipation, that would make me grumpy too :winkwink:

I wonder how 2016 is doing? Looking forward to her updates.

so looks like I am the only one left to have a baby and I am only in first tri!!!!!!!!!! :blush: We need to get some more undergrads over here

oh and no one can leave hee hee
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

we wont leave dont worry britt :) I know we need the other girls on :( 

fair point claire I will one day be begging libby for a hug haha
Im dying to knwo jo's birth story and squiggles name, I know what its like its so hard to chose one name as its for the rest of their lives we took over 24hrs to chose and the grief we got from everyone... you havnt named that baby yet? bla bla blabla

libby is such a little tease I make 4oz formula she drains it and wants more so I make 5oz the next time and she drinks 3oz and has had enough... little moo! 

Waiting for my food shop to get delivered, its exciting.. like waiting for presents :) first time we have done it as I didnt want to go out in the cold and I realise I hate food shopping now and its so much harder with a baby x


----------



## 2016

Hello girls! I keep wanting to type up my darling boys birth story but need at least one solid hour at a proper pc to do it! There just seems to be no time as all day every day is filled with visitors! :dohh: MIL is making her THIRD visit today and he's only 6 days old! Going to have to start putting my foot down - still haven't unpacked our hospital bags.

Gemma...you are so right about the name grief. I get constant calls and texts...has he got a name yet? Over and over. How can we make such an important decision when I'm so busy and tired. Good news is, I think we have now chosen a first name, just thinking about the middle name. :)

DH has had to go back to work until 13th December. Luckily he works from home and I can leave LO asleep in his office. But then all I wanna do is sleep.

One bit of news, had our day 5 weigh in yesterday and he'd only lost 4% of his birthweight! :happydance: They were worried he might struggle to feed as he was early, but he has been a massive booby monster since he was just 1/2 hour old. :cloud9:


----------



## Joli

Tink - sorry Theo has been constipated, is there anything the doc can give him? Do you know what's causing the constipataion? 

GG - I love that you're already thinking about baby #2 and 3! Any thoughts on when you might ttc again? 

Britt - don't worry about being the only one here in your first tri - we're not going anywhere! How are you feeling now? Harrison is sleeping tons better during night time - he went nearly 5 hours in between feeds last night, which was as breakthrough. But his medication (which we give him before bed) seems to run out by the morning, and he doesn't sleep very well at all during the day. I'm grateful for the night time rest though! He's growing tons, he's put on 3.5 pounds now since birth and is smiling lots. :)

2016 - in Chinese culture, you have 40 days to name a baby, so you just take your time! Awesome that Squiggle is doing so well with the bf!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Good news..... Theo is no longer constipated!!! Two big smelly poops later and he's much happier! However, he's on a growth spurt and waking me at 3am ish to be fed and he seems cold so not sure if that's the reason he's waking early??!! So tonight I'm going to wrap a blanket around him in his sleeping bag and see if it helps. It's below freezing day and night here at the moment..... Bit of a cold snap!;)


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi all,Ive actually managed to sit down at my pc thank goodness, finally managed to get Zac to have a sleep.

CN - your photos are gorgeous,you look so well too. Payson is such a little cutie in her xmas outfit.

Joli - Good news that Harrison is settling more for you,its such a relief to be able to get a bit of sleep. Your photo's are great too, Harrison certainly looks older and you make a gorgeous family.

Tink - glad that Theo has managed to poo!! Its horrible when they get constipated isnt it, then they seem like different babies when they finally manage to go!

GG - Libby looks wonderful on your pics. The formula feeding seems to be doing well for her. Im using Apatmil to feed Zac and had to change to the Comfort one as he suffers with terrible colic and wind. Only problem is now that it has given him terrible runny nappies and smelly farts!! He did one the other day when the health visitor had hold of him and he nearly gassed her! ;-). Ive changed him back onto the normal Aptamil now to see how he is with that now as Ive also got him on infacol.

2016 - Sounds like squiggle is thriving, looking forward to hearing his name and seeing pics but totally agree that name choosing shoudnt be rushed. Make sure you take care of yourself and get all those visitors doing jobs for you. I know how hard it is when hubby goes back to work early as mine only had 1 day off! 

Britt - Sorry you are feeling a bit crappy but its all a good sign. Like GG says, hormones can let you get away with allsorts;-)

Zac is doing really well now,the health visitor weighed him on Monday and he is now 10lb 7oz... he's put on 1lb in a week!!! He is a total greedy guts and Ive now had to put him onto 5 oz bottles and he's taking between 4.5 and 5oz every feed.
Things are hard work at the moment with my other boys,school, getting xmas sorted etc. There isnt enough hours in the day.Ive been getting a bit stressed about getting everything done but am just so relieved to have internet shopping! Im just glad when Zac has a good night as occasionally he has slept for 5 hours at a time overnight. Its a godsend, especially as he regularly has bad nights where he screams for hours on end with wind. 
He also had his first "non windy" smile yesterday which melted my heart and made all the sleepless nights seem so worthwhile xx


----------



## GossipGirly

LB lib is on comfort milk and its done the same to her, dunno if i should change.. i might move from aptimil if i change as normal gives her constipation

joli we are wtt jan 2012 xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Yeah I was thinking the same. I'll give the normal aptamil a chance n see how he is off it and if it's no go I may change too. Don't know what too though as heard bad things bout sma and cow and gate. I did ask the health visitor bout hungry baby milk but she told me not to get that either as it would make things worse. God knows, it's a minefield getting them in the best milk.
Ps good for you wtt in jan 2012, a couple of years is a nice age gap. In hindsight wish I'd done it as mine are all 6 years apart. Mind you that's it for me now. As much as it pains me to say it, we are definately having no more kids. I am still so desparate for a girl but common sense has kicked in and we just couldn't cope with another child at our age :-( x


----------



## 2016

Girls I don't know whether I'm coming or going anymore...so exhausted!

Well some progress has been made! Finally hubby stopped delaying and agreed on his name which is:

Stewart David Kevin Porter :happydance:
We decided he had waited so long that he deserved an extra name. :haha:

Stewart means "keeper of the animals or guardian of the castle" and we picked it after our favourite comedian Stewart Lee.

David means "beloved" and is an uncle on both sides of the family.

Kevin means "handsome at birth" and is after my brother born at 26 weeks who only lived one day. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats Jo! Its a beautiful name!!


----------



## Ladybird28

It's a smashing name 2016 and so nice that each name has a meaning/significance x


----------



## 2016

Just thought I would post a few pics quickly:
Just been borned....
https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj_a8dWDRI/AAAAAAAABB8/uRXGjgboEA0/s400/P1090665.JPGhttps://lh4.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj_1zYoAUI/AAAAAAAABCI/R894Nj6cWro/s400/P1090646.JPG
With Daddy...
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj_WhayJwI/AAAAAAAABB4/BQOZ5u8ymyw/s400/P1090666.JPG
Coming home...
https://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPkCSon1JMI/AAAAAAAABCU/mCT7OSlYrEI/s400/P1090707.JPG
Early days...
https://lh3.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj3c5QTMAI/AAAAAAAABAY/hvfat8nETC4/s400/20101202_9330.JPGhttps://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj4dFcxPxI/AAAAAAAABBc/ihFHAR1ZMDQ/s400/P1090775.JPGhttps://lh5.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TPj4jROL_CI/AAAAAAAABBg/8JCG1CNhuD8/s400/prof2.JPG


----------



## Tinkerbell500

2016..... Great strong name choices! What lovely pics! He's an angel and you are glowing! Being a mummy definitely suits you hun :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Jo, as I said on the undergrad thread- great names, now that I read the meanings behind it, it is even more of a beauitful choice.
You look absolutely radiant and look like you were born to be a mother. Seriously you look so natural and happy, like completely fullfilled. I am so glad the labour wasnt too bad on you after your pregnancy. He is so gorgeous, love his little nose:hugs:

LB- glad Zachery is feeling better, what a cutie
Tink- how is Theo?

CN- whats new with you guys?

Joli- I will pm you soon, miss ya hon and thinking of you

GG- your FB updates crack me up, what a cutie you have

as for me- the sickness I had, has passed- so I think it was a stomach bug. I felt a tiny bit nauseous today but I hadnt eaten and I was in a hot store- got out of there and ate and was fine.

I cant believe it but at 10 weeks I already have a little belly, not just lower abs but upper too...strange because its so early, but its definitely noticeable


----------



## Joli

2016 - congratulations on choosing your bubba's name!! It's a great name, and I'm all in favour of long names too! He's such a cutie, and he looks so much like you! You look great in your pic too, you can't tell that you've just given birth - looking forward to hearing the full story!

Britt - that's awesome that you're getting a little bump - I was already looking bigger by 8 weeks. Make sure you take regular bump pics throughout your pregnancy - they're amazing to look back on! I'm glad you're feeling much better now!

Harrison's reflux is still bad during the day, and the poor thing gets so overtired, it's hard to calm him down to sleep - but he's being an angel in the evening now, going 5 hours in between a feed, so I'm starting to feel more human each day! Although DH was out last night and tonight at x-mas parties, and I really miss his help in the evenings for Harrison's bath and to give him his medicaiton (which is no easy task!) - I really can't believe it's already Christmas, and that it's been over a year since we started Team Aphrodite! How awesome would it be if we were all able to meet one day with our bubbas :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 great name for sqiggle!! He is a cutie!! 

Britt how cute!! A lil bump on the way!! Yay 

Joli oh poor baby hope the reflux calms down. Poor thing. 

Yesterday dh & I BD & the condom leaked!! Kinda scared as I still havnt gotten AF since dec last year. Doc has advised not to get preg till 15months pp since I had a c-sec. Look who's gna be peeing on a stick in 20 days.


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Joli..... Poor Harrison! It will be a good thing once he's over his reflux. Must be horrible for the poor little man and you and dh x

Britt.... Can't wait to see more bump pics and glad you are feeling better now :)

Devi...... Oh my goodness! Mind you, if you haven't had a period and you are breastfeeding, you may well not be ovulating at the moment. But I understand how it's a worry for you.

Theo is thriving! He's gaining weight like there's no tomorrow and has just about grown out of his 0-3 month clothes and he's not quite 11 weeks yet! :) My other boys are great with him too. Finlay who is at preschool is going to be a king in this years nativity play so I can't wait to watch him on 17 Dec. Life for me is hectic and I never seem to sit down! I'm trying to lose weight too with weight watchers and have lost 4lb in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## Joli

Devi - POAS! yeah!! you make me laugh :) Although Harrison is a handful, I have been thinking about bubba number 2. It wasn't easy getting pregnant with Harrison though, given that I wasn't ovulating without medication since coming off the bcp, and DH has a low sperm count... so I'm curious to see whether I will get AF naturally or whether I'll have to go through the whole IUI process again to ttc in the future... 

Tink - congrats on the weight loss! woohoo!! 4 lbs in 2 weeks is awesome! And once the pounds start dropping off, you'll be so motivated, the rest will just follow! How cute that Finlay is going to star in a nativity play... aww, all the things to look forward to for us first-timers! It's so good to hear Theo is doing so well too. Harrison had a check-up with the midwife today, and he's grown 6cm in his 7 weeks of life! and he has put on nearly 4 pounds!


----------



## GossipGirly

joli - app refux judt dissapears when they start crawling, hope its b4 then for u of course

oh no devi - i ovulated at the wknd i had the o pains and the discharge, we havnt bd yet and im not on any contraception wll have to sort that xx

theo is such a cutie pie x


----------



## amynorange

Joli said:


> Amynorange - welcome! What's you son's name? Any pics? :)

Thank you! His name is Drake :) Not got any pics up yet, but might put some up soon :)


----------



## Britt11

ahh I agree, every time I see the pic of Theo it makes me smile, he is so darn cute and looks like he is crossing his hands.
Congrats on the weight loss Tink, you sound like you are doing fantastic
btw, I love the name Finlay....hmmm may have to think about that one :winkwink:

Joli- yeah :happydance: glad to hear that Harrison is doing well and gaining. Do you have new photos? how are you feeling? completely recovered

Devi- how is India hon? As I am looking out my window at the snow in the back yard I am earning for some hot weather. We were going to go away in Feb but we thought I may not enjoy it as much pregnant, so we might wait until I have the baby and maybe just do a quick get a way to Palm Springs for a few days or something.
I chuckled too when I read "I will be poas in 20 days" lol...

GG- Libby is so cute, saw new photos on FB :happydance: that little girl is gorgeous

CN- how are you doing? ready for Christmas? How is your little cutie?

Nicole- hope you are doing well with your little one and Benny.

2016- look forward to hearing an update when you log on :hugs:

afm- doing really good, some days feel rough but for the most part feeling pretty good, getting very anxious about the scan- not only to see baby and make sure all is healthy, but then we can finally tell everyone, although I am not telling work until the new year.
I definitely have a tummy, ha ha so early I know, however I lost the 5lbs I initially gained so all my clothes and jeans actually fit nicely still.
as well DH finished our library and my new office, so I am offiically kicked out of my old office which will become the baby's room :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/148285_10150105215110196_593890195_7932850_3875370_n.jpg


https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/148285_10150105215070196_593890195_7932848_2550164_n.jpg

libbys first cloth


----------



## Devi#1

aww cute lil libby..
thought i would also post new pics of arjun..

britt- trust me you wouldnt want to be here, its so HOT, & humid, & dirty & dusty & noisy & just BLLLLLAAAAHHHHH!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0212.JPG
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0243.JPG
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0248.JPG
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0257.JPG
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0271.JPG
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Devi...... Arjun is too cute! He looks a little mischievous is some o those photos! ;)

GG...... Libby's cloth bottom looks very comfy indeed! She's such a cutie! ;)

I can't believe how fast all the babies are growing! I will get round to posting some new ones of Theo soon (I know I keep saying this but I've been super busy with my brood recently!). I normally check BandB on my iPhone so need some time on laptop to upload pics and never seem to get a chance! It's mayhem in my house at the best of times! lol

Haven't heard from mommymichele in weeks.... Hope she's ok

Hope you are all well x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i agree mm hope ur just xtra busy xx


----------



## Devi#1

Hehe. I can already make out he is gna be one naughty kid. 

Oh we went and got him enrolled in playschool & pre kindergarten starting July 2012!! & can u believe it 1.5 years before!! Seats are filling up fast too.


----------



## GossipGirly

he is a cutie x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
just travelling on business again....this LO has so many airmiles already!! :winkwink:

GG- she is so freagin cute, love the cloth diapers...how do they absorb the pee? sorry I should probably know but I'm confused how it protects them against soiling?

Devi- good to hear from you, I cant believe how much Arjun has changed he is such a cute little man. He seems very happy to.
so are you not enjoying India yet? probably just need more of an adjustment period to get used to it :hugs:

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

The liner draws the urine away from the top layer and poop just spray off into toilet and pop in washer when u r ready to do a load until then it goes in a bucket with sealed lid x


----------



## Joli

Devi - he is SUCH a cutie!!! I love the photos with his little tongue sticking out and the one with the blanket, totally adorable! 

GG - I can't believe how much Libby has grown already! She's so cute on her tummy :) Aww, it's so lovely seeing all of our babies getting so big already!

Tink - I'm looking forward to seeing some updated pics!

Britt - take it easy on the travels, as long as you're not exhausting yourself then you'll be ok - but with the cold and everything, just stock up on your prenatal vitamins! I can't believe you're already 11 weeks tomorrow, time is flying by! Scan soon.... :hugs:

Here are some updated pics of Harrison. I can't seem to get enough of him - I'm sure my computer is going to crash from taking so many photos!! x
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GossipGirly

as is harrison, we have that brightstarts bouncer x


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh, how cute is Harrison!!! :hugs: Love love love those photos, I cant believe how much he has changed already.
Joli, am I seeing right, does he have a touch of red in his hair? Oh ginger babies, love them.
thanks for the well wishes, yeah I am careful to not over do it, I did on a trip to Vancouver about 5 weeks ago and I know it was too much- was scary I was a zombie the next day. This trip is pretty laid back.
Dont worry I am bundled up, born and raised in Canada- I am very use to the cold unfortunately 

Scan is Dec 20th ladies, I am getting the NT screening as well. I hope all is okay, I am sure it will be. Also I have been feeling really good, I think what I had earlier was just a stomach flu as I have felt great once it left- guess I am one of the lucky ones.

wonder how 2016 is doing?


----------



## Devi#1

Joli-- Harrison is so handsome!! He looks alot like u. 

Britt. Yay very close to 2nd tri!! Time flies. So when do u tell everyone ? Have u told family ? 

We found a pedia here. He is pretty awesome. At the latest 2 month check up Arjun is 5.2kg & 61cm tall. Doing well. He is starting on iron drops & vitamin d as he is breastfed.


----------



## GossipGirly

a few piccys

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/006-1.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/009.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/011-1.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/016-3.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/019-1.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/023-1.jpg


----------



## Devi#1

Awwwwww those pics are adorable !!! Too too cute.


----------



## GossipGirly

I decideds to leave the red eyes in as she is very much satans child at times :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Lovely photos ladies. :)

GG...... I'm loving the chief elf outfit for libby! I've got same one for Theo too ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

Britt11 said:


> oh my gosh, how cute is Harrison!!! :hugs: Love love love those photos, I cant believe how much he has changed already.
> Joli, am I seeing right, does he have a touch of red in his hair? Oh ginger babies, love them.
> thanks for the well wishes, yeah I am careful to not over do it, I did on a trip to Vancouver about 5 weeks ago and I know it was too much- was scary I was a zombie the next day. This trip is pretty laid back.
> Dont worry I am bundled up, born and raised in Canada- I am very use to the cold unfortunately
> 
> Scan is Dec 20th ladies, I am getting the NT screening as well. I hope all is okay, I am sure it will be. Also I have been feeling really good, I think what I had earlier was just a stomach flu as I have felt great once it left- guess I am one of the lucky ones.
> 
> wonder how 2016 is doing?


awww libby has a touch of ginge lol from her daddy

2016 is doing fab just uber busy with the breastfeeding i think

going to walk and get lib weighed today, first time out of house week xx


----------



## Joli

GG - Harrison LOVES his bouncer - he always has a fuss around 9pm, and he shuts right up when we put him in the bouncer! Libby's elf outfit is tooooooo cute!!!! I was going to see if i could get Harrison a santas little helper outfit for Christmas.

Britt - I am not sure where it comes from, but in some lights, Harrison does have a tinge of the ginge!! I don't know how you can cope with the cold so well - it's low of 16 degrees here (high of 20) and I have the heater on!!! Not long until scan time...!


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Devi- yeah I guess I am 11 weeks today, size of a lime, wow that seems big. Time is moving a bit quicker now, just can not wait until the scan which is Dec 20th!
wow Arjun, seems to be growing really well, he is a great size

GG- Libby is so cute omg, love the cheeks, I love how you left the red eyes :winkwink: I love the elf outfit!

Joli- Harrison is just a doll, saw some more pics of him on FB, too cute. Do you think he looks a lot like your hubby?
yeah its not that I love the cold by any means, much prefer summer but you get used to it when you are raised here, you have to I guess :) Of course you couldnt pay me enough money in the world to take public transit in Calgary especially when its so cold, so I do have the luxury of hoping in my car with heated seats during the winter. Also I love to snowboard, so I would miss living right by the mountains. We just make sure we go on warm vacations.

oh and just got back from a business trip last night and i worked a 14 hour day was way too exhausted, my flight was 2 hours late, we had problems at the gate it was a gong show, got home super late and started to cry from exhaustion, baby was telling me that is too much.
taking it easier today


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Oh if any of you ladies want to add me on facebook..... Send me a private message! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

i have u ;)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Right...... Here are some update photos of Theo.... :)

Theo in his bat outfit for halloween
Theo with Jack
Me with all my boys!
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









035.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









067.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Britt11

omg LOVE the bat costume! Theo is too cute!


----------



## GossipGirly

agreed xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Tink - Theo and Jack look so similar! What wonderful family photos!! It was nice seeing them all on fb too :flower:

Britt - only a few days more until the big 12 week scan!!! Naughty naughty girl making yourself exhausted!!! Take care of yourself especially this time of year. Have you decided whether to get the flu shot or not? 

We had a lovely family day out today - DH was playing in a rugby tournament, so we spend the day outdoors watching him and eating good food, there was a brass band playing, bouncy castles etc. Lots of fun - and we tried Harrison out on the Baby Bjorn today, and he loves it! Although I'm a bit concerned that he loved it so much he slept in it virtually the entire day, so methinks he mght be up a lot tonight! 

Oh - and the other day, Harrison didn't poop for 36 hours (he normally goes 6 times a day!) and it totally freaked me out. Doc said it was normal as Harrison is now absorbing all of the milk he's drinking, so he's getting to be a big boy now. 

My parents babysat last night for 3 hours whilst DH and I went Christmas shopping, it was my first time away from Harrison, and I missed him so much my heart ached.


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli,
good to hear from you- sounds like you and DH are really in the swing of things. Sounds like Harrison is doing amazing! I smiled when you said your heart ached for him being away for 3 hours, its amazing how quickly they become the love of our lives- cant wait to feel that.
sounds like the weather is lovely over there....so jealous :)

Actually hon, I got the flu shot at about 6 or 7 weeks, I really didnt want to but they push you hard over here to get it. I got the version that has no perservatives so designed for pregnant women- there is so much stuff going around here in the winter and if you get sick as a pregnant woman it can be fatal so i took it- no side effects at all from it- hopefully it protects me.
I did get a stomach flu a few weeks ago though...

feeling good, no nausea still just very tired and massive headaches every day for the last 5 days, did anyone else get that?
anyway, hope everyone else is well, look forward to the updates
:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm not dead or anything lol I'm just tired! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Britt.... I got mega headaches too.... It's your hormones apparently. I was worried as I didn't get them with my other pregnancies. They got really bad a few times so I took paracetamol as it's safe to take that whilst pregnant. Hope they ease up soon x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I got bad headaches but a bit later than you about 14 weeks mine started and left me about 3 weeks later, horrid

my baby is asleep in her moses basket upstairs :happydance: have the moniter on and im waiting with baited breath for her dummy to fall out and her to wake... wouldnt it be amazing if she slept through ! she wont like but it would be fab! 

Going to a toddler group tomorrow, its a bit of a (how can I put this without sounding snobby) "rough" one but they are the kind of areas that do all that stuff so we have to travel an hour walking and bus to get there but I need to get out as im not leaving the house all week and sitting on comp when libby is asleep or chilling on me.

Other news.. me and oh bd'd twice :blush: and I dont see dr for pill till 16th woopsy, fxd I dont get a BFP! but im pretty sure I ovulated the other week as I had O pain and EWCM Im broody but we cant afford another one yet and I want to slim down and have my body back for a while x


----------



## Devi#1

Gg -- oh ohhhh!! When are u doing the test?? I'm doing mine Christmas day. I don't think I o'd but who knows! I havnt gotten AF yet. I too don't want a bfp, only because I had a c-sec & need to heal.


----------



## GossipGirly

im not sure I stopped bfing at 3 weeks and she is 6 now .. oh bugger lol maybe just after new year but i think af will arrive by then. 

Little monster had me up at 1am wide eyed and didnt settle till 4 and woke for a feed at 6 :~( hasnt really settled since so i havnt slept much and now she is asleep on me. We were going to go to a toddler group but we will never make it now and I dont think im up for it anymore as im so tired :( Anyone any advice? should I keep her awake, it just seems to make her ratty and worse to get to bed. She went in her basket around 8 so she had 8-1 maybe I should put her to bed later so she sleeps longer or I should go to bed at 8 :happydance:


----------



## Joli

Britt - 1 day go before then big 12 weeks! I'm so excited for you!! I want you to have your baby already so that I can see what little bubba looks like! For now, I'll be looking forward to seeing your scans! Sorry you've been having headaches - make sure you keep up the fluids. 

CN - don't worry about being quiet on the thread, we all know how tiring motherhood can be!! I have a newfound respect for mothers who stay at home rather than work - it's just as hard as being in the office!

Tink - how's Theo doing? Is he giggling yet? Harrison has been making my day the last few days when I wake up in the morning and look at him, he gets a huge grin on his face, it melts my heart!

Devi - I can't believe you're already having to test! Kinda exciting, even though I know you're not supposed to get a bfp yet. Have you stopped bf now? I'm wondering whether I will get AF after I finish bf... I had polycystic ovaries before and wasn't ovulating on my own, but I've heard that having a baby can sometimes make your body naturally sort it all out. I haven't been back to the doctors at all for a check-up since I've had Harrison, I really should, I just haven't been thinking about myself at all. Must do on my list of things to do!!

GG - how is Libby sleeping? Do you have her on any kind of routine? I went to a mother baby group last week, it was kind of surreal - I found that none of the mothers introduced their names, but everyone knew everyone's baby's names. I have 4 more sessions to go to, but I can use them up any time within 1 year. I'm not sure I have any useful advice, but I can tell you what we're doing with Harrison...

6:30am - feed
7:30am - back to sleep
10:00am - feed, followed by awake time, and fussing and not wanting to go back to sleep, lots of crying!
12:30pm - asleep finally!
1:30pm - feed, lovely awake time, playmat, reading, then not wanting to go back to sleep and lots of crying again!
4:00pm - sleep finally
5:00pm - feed, then sleep
8:00pm - feed, then awake time, bouncy chair
10:00pm - bathtime, followed by quiet feed and bed
3:30am - feed

and then we begin all over again! So where you're putting Libby to bed between 8pm and 1am, I'm doing it with Harrison from 10:30pm - 3:30am. They seem to be on the same timetable, but at different times! We make sure Harrison has a good sleep between his 5pm and 8pm feed, then he stays awake until bathtime. I'll go to sleep together with him at 10:30pm, and this seems to be working with us so far... I'd love to know anyone else's baby schedules...?

I'm looking for advice too - when we do bathtime at 10pm, it's great because Harrison will go to sleep peacefully until 3:30am, and therefore just waking once at night. We have been doing it so late so that DH can do bathtime after he comes home from work so that he can spend some time with Harrison. But as Harrison gets older, I guess it's not right for us to be putting him to bed at 10:30pm right? I'm just not sure whether he has to get into the habit of the 7pm bath routine now, or if we can just change later. Last night I tried to bath him earlier after his 8pm feed, but he didn't settle afterwards like he does with his 10pm bath. 

Another question I have for those of you who have older babies, is when do they start growing out of the 3:30am feed? 

Another question - after Harrison has an awake time, he finds it impossible to put himself to sleep, he'll stay awake in his snugnest for 1 hour looking around, before eventually crying and I have to pick him up, settle him, put him down, listen to him cry and do it all over again until he's exhausted. Alternatively, he'll fall asleep happily in my arms near my breast. Anyone have any advice on settling an overstimulated and overtired baby?

Finally - we've been co-sleeping with Harrison in a snugnest in between us, and it has been LOVELY, and so much easier for me to feed him at night and help him when his reflux starts acting up. But he's getting so tall now, he's going to grow out of the snugnest, and we have to put him in a crib. We only have a 1 bedroom apartment, so he'll still be sleeping in the room with us - is anyone else sleeping in the same room as their babies? Anyone know if this is going to cause problems later?

Lots of questions and searches for advice!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi joli donyt have advice on most things but as for routine thing, apart from last few nightmare groth spurt days (things seem to be bk to normal now) we do:

time sometimes change depending on last feed but I find she goes 3 -4 hourly feeds longer at night somtimes
wake around 6am feed, back to sleep
wake around 10am washed, dressed feed baby
sometimes a little play sometimes straght back to sleep
2pm ish (can change sometimes but usually around four hourly mark
awake time, play, cry maybe a little nap but back awake and play
7pm - bath, bottle, bed - I hold her till she falls asleep then its operation moses basket 
11pm - feed, nappy, cuddle, sleep

this is were the last couple of nights have been bad but she usually goes till 3am and if we are lucky later but it messes up the times for bath, bottle, bed. 

If she sleeps past bath time I dont give her a bath as she is usally too hungry to wait for bottle. 

I just go with the flow, pretty much baby led and we have her in the moses basket in our room or in our bed and at the moment oh is on the couch but would like to get him in bed when things settle a bit more.

As for overtiredness, libby has been fighting sleep last couple of nights last few days/nights and has been really ratty I dont have any advice I just found letting her sleep on me she gets in a deep enough sleep to put down, hopefully she will settle herself when she is a bit older. 

bath wise some people find that baby's are better suited toi a morning bath as they wake them up so maybe u could put in a routine without bath earlier? like play, bottle, dim lights ect ?

sorry if thats no hel, im a novice still haha

Is anyone elses baby really sweaty? she gets a really sweaty head all the time haha and when sheis lying on me she gets so hot it sometimes feels like its burning my arm but she hasnt got a fever when I check x


----------



## Joli

Wow GG - it sounds like you have Libby totally under control! Your schedule with her sounds perfect! - well done Mommy GG! Poor DH on the couch - luckily for me, my DH is a heavy sleeper, so Harrison hasn't really bothered him! Harrison doesn't really sweat, except maybe when he's fallen asleep on me, but I'm not sure if the sweat is mine or his!


----------



## GossipGirly

In theory yes, this is just a kind of average time, it obviously varys and she has her fussy days and nights but everything kind of falls into these times most days.. but its by no means set in stone 

like today she woke at 5 for a feed and then 9 so its brought everything forward but then she might sleep for an extra hour tonight and its back to 6.. x


----------



## Devi#1

Arjun schedule

8am up for day, feed, play
9:30am nap
10:30 feed, play
11:30am massage, bath, feed & nap
3pm feed, play
4:30 feed nap
6pm feed play
10pm feed goodnight
5am feed & back to sleep


----------



## Devi#1

Joli -- dint u have a 6 week check up with your ob-gyn??
I am still ebf. So I hope that helped me. 

The other night dh said let's have another baby!!! I said we have to wait cuz of c-section. He really wants a battalion!!


----------



## Joli

hey Devi - thanks for sharing your schedule, it's a really useful reference and great to hear about someone doing bathtime during the day :) I should have gone for a 6 week check-up, but never got round to it! I finally went today (Harrison is 9 weeks old today). Doc said everything is looking good, but he said not to expect AF until after I finish bf, and I was going to bf until 6 months (combined with ebf after I go back to work in Feb). He asked today if I wanted to go on contraception and I said no - I'd be more than happy to have baby number 2 to be a close age with Harrison. Are you ovulating already? Too bad you have to wait for so long, I had no idea you had to wait that long after a C-section! I had PCOS, so I'm hoping that my body will regulate itself after having a baby, I've heard that it often does. 

Britt - where are you hon? How did your 12 week check up go? Miss you! xxx


----------



## Joli

BTW - does anyone know with a moses basket how long you can use them for (i.e. up to how many months?). We've been having Harrison in bed with us in a snugnest, but he's 60cm now, and is going to outgrow it, and we were thinking about getting a moses basket, but weren't sure how long he could use it for...?


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm I would get a crib joli, libby wont be in her basket for much longer she will outgrow it soon enough x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Joli,
miss you too.
sounds like you are in a really good routine, is Harrison sleeping well?

So girls its my 12 week scan today in about 5 hours!! cant wait, getting the Nuchal as well, so I pray that my little bean is healthy.

update you when I am back.

also were is 2016? hopefully we hear an update from her soon

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...I am here! Stalking but never managing to reply. I am going to pull myself together soon and you won't be able to get rid of me! :haha:
All the best for your scan today, looking forward to the piccies :happydance:

ps. Don't you have me on FB?


----------



## 2016

It's late, I know....but I have finally done my birth story! :blush:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...t-david-kevin-p-25-11-2010-a.html#post8296945


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I will post more tomorrow but wanted to let you know we had an awesome day! Baby is perfect and actually measuring 13w1d (so big growing baby :) I got my risk assessment and I am completely negative for downs or chromosomal problems :happydance: I think its like 1/5500 which is the highest that scale can be, so DH and I are thrilled.
The cute little monkey was wiggling around and even put its hand on his head a few times- too cute. I love him/her so much already it hurts.

I have attached a few pics for you
  



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









upper limbs.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









far away view.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2016

Britt! That is wonderful! So pleased to hear your news and what excellent pics. I still remember our 13 week scan like it was yesterday. A most amazing experience to suddenly see a little person in there not so?
Well done mumma! :bunny:


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello everyone, like 2016 I've been lurking but just not had time to post. We all have a very nasty virus at the mo and feel crappy. Not what we need the week before Xmas. My mum is here looking after Zach as I don't want him to get it.

Britt - congrats on everything being great with your scan and tests. The pictures are wonderful and so clear. You must be so pleased. Ps cracking nub shots, I'm no expert but it's fun to try and guess whether it might be boyish or girlie.

Hope everyone is well, 4 days to Xmas, panic has started as still loads to try n do if I feel better.
Are you all ready for Xmas?? xx


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats brit, pics are lovely 

hi lb have a lovely xmas hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Ladybird28

Thanks GG, hope you have a lovely one too.

2016 - just read your birth story, wow! Stewart is beautiful x

Ps the health visitor has just been and Zach now weighs 12lb 7oz. He's put 2lb on in 3 weeks...little gannet that he is!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Congrats Britt!!! Wonderful scan pics and I'm so pleased to hear all is well ;) x


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: Congratulations!!! I love the pictures! what a sweet little baby!! How are you doing? How's the bump coming along?

2016: So happy you posted your birth story, it was amazing and well worth the wait! Don't think I posted after you named him but I love his name and he's so cute! 

joli: You asked about this awhile ago but I'm incredibly slow, we slept in the same room with Ben and he adjusted to not sleeping around us very well didn't cause any problems really. Daniel is in our room now too, hopefully it'll go well too. Sounds like you've got a good schedule with him, still haven't got Daniel on much of one yet. 

gg: Those pics of Libby on facebook are so cute!! I love her outfit!

I've also just been keeping up with the updates, Daniel isn't much of a sleeper and likes to be held. Breastfeeding is still going well, my dr. gave me domperidone early this time just in case since I needed it with Ben but started taking it after he started losing weight. I'm going to go take advantage of the children sleeping at the same time and get some cleaning done. Hope everyone has a great Christmas!!


----------



## nicole3108

ladybird meant to say great weight gain for your little guy!! hope you're feeling better and can get your Christmas stuff done!!


----------



## Joli

Britt - AWESOME SCANS!!!!!! They really are so clear! When will your next scan be? I'm so happy for you that all tests have come back clear, that's always such a relief! Are you still feeling any symptoms or have they eased up now? Will you find out later if you're having a boy or girl? So many questions!

2016 - I really enjoyed reading your birthing story, I don't know how you did the format, but I thought it was fantastic! I hope you're recovering well in the downstairs department :)

Ladybird - sorry you're not feeling so great right now, it's just that time of year I suppose...I've been reading how bad the UK is at the minute. I can't believe how big Zach is already!! Harrison weighed in at 12.3lbs when he was 8.5 weeks, and I already thought he was big (he certainly feels it!). Wonderful that you've got such a strong, healthy bubba!

Nicole - Great that the bf is going well! Thanks for the advice about sleeping in. I was really pleased with myself today as I ordered a co-sleeper from the US, so that Harrison will be within easy reach as he outgrows his snugnest. I can't believe I'm so excited about a bed arriving! lol

As for me, I've started to notice these last few days that I don't seem to have enough milk for Harrison - he finishes drinking everything from both bbs within 5 mins, and keeps pulling at them to try to get more until he cries. So I'm on a mission to try to boost supply...any advice would be greatly appreciated!!! I've been taking Fenugreek since I delivered, and have increased my liquids - and just today I've started expressing for 5 mins after each feed. Any other suggestions on how to boost supply quickly??


----------



## 2016

Joli...I'm amazed that you all read the whole thing. Hubby said I was mental posting 10 pages to describe a straightforward birth! :haha: To hide some of the text, you just put

Spoiler
and [*/spoiler] at the beginning and end of the text (but remove the *).

Don't know about boosting supply apart from fennugreek (was going to start that myself) and my doula friend said oatmeal was good...and plenty if rest and reduce stress. Easier said than done. 

Thanks for your advice this morning. Got Stewart fixed up with some Gavison for his reflux. They said I can have the Losec if he's still not right in a few weeks. I didn't realise that Ive had Losec before for oesophagitis. Anyway I hope it works quick because we are both so tired. Breaks my heart to hear him cry and see bags and dark circles under his little eyes. :(

I will catch up with everything on here soon - honest! Just need to catch up on sleep first! :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Hope you all have a lovely time :) xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

I know I've been MIA... But being a mom is keeping me busy!! That and trying to see everyone for the holidays! I hope everyone is doing well!!

Britt- Beautiful pictures hun!! You must be so excited!

I can't believe you ladies are talking about number 2 already!!!! I'm totally Jealous of Arjuns schedule! Payson is not a scheduled baby :| But she is sleeping for 8 hours at night! YAY!


----------



## 2016

Merry Christmas mummies! :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Y'all!

Long time, no see. It looks like everyone is doing SO well. Congrats on finally having your little one, 2016!

Jack is doing very well, as am I. I've lost 30 lbs, but have AT LEAST 30 more to go. Boo...
I still haven't healed, unfortunately. DH and I tried to BD just once and it was insanely painful, I had some bleeding on the outside, I assume around my stitches. I'm going in for postpartum appointment tomorrow, so I'll see what she says.

Jack is already 10 weeks old tomorrow. I can't believe it!! (Which means back to work in 3 weeks already...yuck) He has been smiling since 6 weeks, giggling and cooing, and has been having an easier time grabbing on to things in his play gym. He's sleeping for 6.5-7 hours straight every night now! Keeping my fingers crossed that this continues. It's a little miracle haha.

TTYS!


----------



## Joli

Happy New Year Ladies! It's our first post of 2011. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year. Did anyone get up to anything exciting or go anywhere exotic? We've had a busy time with friends and family visiting - poor Harrison hasn't had a single day at home since before Christmas. He's doing well, and growing fast. We had a check-up today, and he's 11 weeks, 13.55 pounds and 60cm long. His reflux has gotten so much better (though he's still on medication), and he's been smiling, laughing and trying to talk so much this past week, it's been SUCH a delight! He's still not sleeping through the night at all, he doesn't go more than 4 hours without a feed, but I guess I've gotten used to it, and at least he goes back to sleep quickly. For Christmas, DH bought me a massage at the Mandarin Oriental hotel - I had a haircut and had a massage, and was such a wreck by the end of it because it was the longest I'd gone without seeing Harrison (5 hours) and I was literally in tears until I was able to hold him again - pathetic, I know... I have NO idea what I'm going to do when I go back to work in 5 weeks... The last 3 night, Harrison has decided he doesn't like the bottle (I used EBM to try to top him up at 10pm), and he screams at me until I give him my breast, so that it also an interesting development which might prove difficult when I go back to work. Every day I fall more and more in love with him, as I'm sure you all do with your bubbas as well!

Hibiscus - 30lbs!! That's amazing! Well done to you!! What a fantastic achievement! DH and I have only BD'd once as well, I found it very painful too, but i'm not sure why as I didn't have any stitches... I just found everything very tight, and a lack of CM (which the doc said was due to the bf which lowers hormones). 

Britt - how are you feeling hon? Any new bump pics for us? I'd love to hear how your pregnancy is coming along!

CN - that's amazing that Payson is sleeping through the night, you lucky thing! I wonder if I'll ever get 7 hours sleep straight ever again! haha

What's the latest with everyone else? :flower:

Attached are some updated pics of Harrison!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Devi#1

Happy new year everyone!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Arjun is doing GREAT! Last week was terrible though.. He got a cold & was sooo miserable for 3 days & would sleep & was super clingy.. & then when that got done he decideds to go through his 3 month growth spurt during which he was feeding EVERY HOUR!!! for 2 days .. 
I was sooo wiped out.. 

Now he is back to being himself.. & is sleeping well too like before (from 10pm - 8am), not even getting up once.. so proud!

NewYears eve was ok.. couldnt really go out & party like before so DH & I & another couple went out to a fancy hotel for dinner (they had a kid too) whilst our in-laws took care of the babies.. 

I am trying to give arjun breastmilk in the bottle once in a while.. (I refuse to give him boobie when we are out of the house so he learns to take bottle) he hates the bottle.. takes him 30mins to drink 4-5 oz.. but I am persistant so he ends up fussing but drinks.

he is also very vocal, lots of baby talk & laughing & he holds his head up well, loves being help upright, being sung & spoken to.. I love him to bits!!
 



Attached Files:







167850_10150109164096318_725886317_7279610_2340274_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi - How terrible that Arjun got a cold! Does he need to take medication? It's gotten a lot colder here and we're going to be flying to Taiwan next weekend, then Hawaii 2 weeks after that then Cape Town 3 weeks after that, and I'm really worried that Harrison might catch something from the plane ride. I'm so jealous that Arjun is sleeping through the night! Harrison is still waking up at 3am and 6am every day, and that's fine now whilst I'm on maternity leave but I'm sure I will be exhausted after I get back to work! What an adorable picture of Arjun, he has gotten so handsome! I seem to always be taking out my boobies in public to feed Harrison! How do you give him bf milk in a bottle when you go out and keep it fresh? 

Speaking of travelling, does anyone have any tips for travelling with bubba?


----------



## Devi#1

I pump & store in fridge then when I'm going out I place the bottle in a insulated bottle bag with ice pack. 

Traveling with baby. 
Make sure he gotten his vaccines. Airplanes are germ infested. Put cotton in his ears & feed & give pacifier during take off & landing & most of the flight. Have fun!!!


----------



## Joli

Thanks Devi! What does cotton in the ears do? Just use cotton wool balls?


----------



## hibiscus07

Devi and Joli-- ADORABLE pics! Your little guys are soooo cute

Devi--I can't believe Arjun sleeps from 10 pm -8 am!! What a dream. I think the 3 month growth spurt must be common. I swear Jack is going through one right now (at 11 weeks). He's been eating every 90-120 min during the day this week, and is now consistently getting up in the middle of the night again. Just once, which is manageable, but I was getting acclimated to not getting up!

Joli--Wow--you're brave for undertaking all that travel with Harrison. Please let us know how it goes. We have one trip planned to Arizona in May and I'm already nervous about how Jack will handle it.

I've attached some recent pics of Jack for y'all :)
 



Attached Files:







jack after usps trip.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









Jack and Santa.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









Jack Christmas 1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









Jack Christmas 3.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









Picture 222.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Devi#1

Hib. Love the pics. Glad to know u doing good. 

Joli. Cotton from cotton wool balls helped I think with pressure during take off and landing. As ear pain is what makes babies crazy in planes. Lol


----------



## Britt11

ahh gorgeous babies Joli, Hibiscus and Devi!! :hugs:

yes it will help a bit with the cotton but the poor little ones will still be really affected by air pressure on their still developing inner ears. The other thing I thought of is, they sell these click heat little packs here and placing a bit of heat on their ears really helps with the pain- if I travel with my little one I will be bringing those.

hope everyone else is well, 2016, Tink, CN miss you guys

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

My brother and his wife are expecting twins and her water broke tonight at 24 w 1 d. Please keep them in your prayers or send them your positive energy. 
They've been trying to get pregnant for years, so this has been a long journey. Hoping doctors can hold off labor for several weeks.

Thanks, everyone. :(


----------



## Britt11

oh no, prayers for them Hibiscus.
At our NICU units over here they have been able to successfully save 23 weekers...gosh I hope they wait a few weeks but if they cant hope is not lost. It will be a difficult struggle but they can both pull through.
please keep us posted hon
hugs,


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, Britt.

I read some good things too. Keeping my fingers crossed. This AM, fluid levels looking good, contractions have slowed. They're just trying to buy some more time. I'll let y'all know how things progress.

BTW, congrats on things going so smoothly for you so far!


----------



## GossipGirly

fxd hun... lots of bed rest and keep babies tucked in there nicely.. I know its no comparison but mine broke at 37+4 and I had to be induced 72 hours later as nothing was happening, if they didnt induce me lord only knows how long I would of waited, every second counts :hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, GG. :) Your little Libby is adorable!

Another update--contractions have slowed/stopped. Woohoo! Dr is feeling more optimistic than yesterday, will try to get her to 30 weeks. Every additional day will help. I'll let y'all know if anything changes. This kind of thing makes you realize how lucky you are when everything goes pretty smoothly. It's amazing it ever does.


----------



## 2016

Gosh hibiscus! Will be thinking of them. It's great things have quietened down so the bubbas can hang in there a bit longer.
Jack has grown so much it's lovely to see updated photos.

Joli...Harrison is so much bigger too! Looks like you made the most of Christmas :). I felt like the worst Mummy in the works because we didn't get Stewart anything - not even a card. :nope: I don't like shopping at the best of times and Christmas crowds have given me panic attacks in the past...so I just hid out at home. I thought cynically "he won't understand it's Christmas" and he didn't! :haha: he got so spoiled by everyone else anyway.
It's a relief to hear Harrisons reflux has improved. I find Stewarts reflux makes it difficult for me to enjoy him properly sometimes. We have had many days where he eats...I try hold him gently more upright for at least 15 minutes but he often still spits up when I move him - even after 40 mins of laying still/upright. This makes him upset and he often wants to eat again/comfort suck. So then after that I try stop him being sick again and I fail so we repeat the process again and again all day sometimes :cry:
Had him on 5mg Losec but I struggled to get him to take it and I don't think it helped. He now has 0.5ml Ranatidine and 1 sachet of Gaviscon 3 times a day. It helps about 40%. :shrug:
Exciting you are going on a trip as a family - and back to South Africa too! Very jealous, I'd love to take Stewart to meet his family.

Devi...my brains turned mush and I can't remember what your update said but I do remember cute pics of Arjun. I do log on and read things on here all the time but struggle to type a response on my phone. Hoping to get a bit more time to be sociable as Stewart grows.

Britt...how you feeling mumma! Any bumpage to update us with? You got much travel still planned with work?

Tink...I always read your updates on FB. Sounds like your diet is well on it's way! I've now lost 23 of my 35 preggo pounds then have a further stone to lose to get to pre ttc weight. Methinks the rest of this weight might be mine to keep! :haha:

GG...I have been neglecting your journal...everyones journals :blush: including my own! Sounds like Libby is a handful and needs a lot of attention. I often think it's a sign of high intelligence! :)
She is so pretty though and has so many cute girly outfits. Makes me think I'd quite like the next one (next one???) to be a girl...but with my history I am blessed just to have Stewart. Don't want to start on any contraception that might mess me up so am going for natural family planning until we start trying November this year. :happydance:

nicole...what's news? Did you have a good Christmas?

CN...has Payson learnt any new tricks? Perhaps I should start stalking your journal...although as said to GG, i'm a rubbish stalker! :haha:

Wonder how Mommymichelle is doing these days...missing her. :flow:


----------



## GossipGirly

CN doesnt really get on these days Jo.

I think iv cracked it with libby, been reading the baby whisperer and Iv been getting into a lot of "accidental parenting" Iv been using the techniques in the book and persisted with the swaddle and she has gone off for 2 naps today minus her stupid dummy (falls out and constantly wakes her) I decided to get rid of it after realising it was a "tool" rather than a comforter. She seems to have a little routine and I just need to start trying to extend her "awake" time a little as she can only manage about 30 - 45 mins awake time before she gets overtired/overstimulated. Iv realised overstimulation and overtiredness and the "tool" were are main issues as well as confusing her with the "rules" of sleeping by bringing her into my bed in desperation during the night. The book is great and has eally given me and insight into whats going on. She isnt "fighting sleep" or "frightened she is missing something" she just needs sleep trained as she doesnt know how to do it.

Love the new piccys Hib Jack is so cute.
I wonder where MM is too Jo and I did actually wonder if I had unsubsribed to your journal by accident hehe..

Im finding it more difficult to get online now, so dont worry about my journal, I havnt updated for a few days I dont think. I tend to stalk if Iv got 5 mins tho but cant be bothered to type with one hand x


----------



## Devi#1

2016. We also plan to start ttc around nov this year too!!


----------



## 2016

Devi...I would say bump buddies but with my track record there is no guarentee I will be granted another miracle.

GG...what you are saying makes a lot of sense - I'm gonna buy that book! I agree typing with one hand is frustrating. I keep typing on my phone and got thumb ache the other day from it!


----------



## GossipGirly

well last night was the shittest of shit


----------



## 2016

Oh no GG! What happened?


----------



## GossipGirly

it just went to pot around 5 and she didnt want to sleep, cried for 4 hrs and in the end i gave in, she ended up in my bed with a dummy at 4 this morning, i feel like such a failure x


----------



## Joli

ok - I made a long post, and it didn't show up, so I've posted it 3 times and got a message saying that it would not be posted until a moderator has reviewed it!? Anyone else ever get this? I haven't posted anything out of the ordinary!?... apologies in advance if my post suddenly comes up 3 times...!


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> it just went to pot around 5 and she didnt want to sleep, cried for 4 hrs and in the end i gave in, she ended up in my bed with a dummy at 4 this morning, i feel like such a failure x

Don't feel like a failure! Although Jack hasn't been crying that much, the routine of him coming into bed with us and his pacifier is a nightly routine. After he gets up for his middle of the night feeding, I can't ever get him back to sleep in the bassinet, so I don't even try anymore. It's just straight into the bed next to my pillow. Oh well!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> ok - I made a long post, and it didn't show up, so I've posted it 3 times and got a message saying that it would not be posted until a moderator has reviewed it!? Anyone else ever get this? I haven't posted anything out of the ordinary!?... apologies in advance if my post suddenly comes up 3 times...!

That's odd! I've never seen that. I'm sure it will show up sooner or later :)


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> ok - I made a long post, and it didn't show up, so I've posted it 3 times and got a message saying that it would not be posted until a moderator has reviewed it!? Anyone else ever get this? I haven't posted anything out of the ordinary!?... apologies in advance if my post suddenly comes up 3 times...!

ha ha Joli what were you posting? vile language and nuddies?? :rofl:
hope we see your message

GG- I feel for you and some of the stuff I have read makes me a bit scared about having my baby. Oh my gosh, its not easy is it?
I hear after 6 months it gets much better :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

no its not, dont get me wrong its worth wouldnt change it fot the world, but its far harder than i expected lol nothing goes how u want it too.

Thanks hib that made me feel better xx


----------



## 2016

GG...you are FAR from a failure! By giving in and getting some sleep yourself, you live to fight another day. She is only 9 weeks old and this is your first time with no family help or anything (same as me) so we are just learning as we go. 
Although Stewart has slept (sort of) in his moses basket the last few nights, I also find he won't go back down after the first feed in the night. Last night I had him on my chest and woke up 1.5 hours later...luckily he was still there and hadn't slid off! It worries me when I do things like that. Would rather have him co-sleeping in the bed with me properly rather than he slips or hubby isn't aware he is there! :nope:
I have ordered him a drop-sided cot today with a nice mattress and a reflux wedge. I intend to sidecar the cot onto the side of our bed (by leaving off the drop-side and levelling out the two mattresses) so that we can all co-sleep but with LO having his own space. Hope it works! :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

Gg & Jo. Just a tip, make sure when baby is sleeping in the day you don't shut the curtains. At night dint turn on the lights keep it as dark as possible during feeds and changing. Baby will eventually realise hello it's night & no one plays with me & so dark I better sleep again. 

Arjun used to try & trap me by giggling and smiling in the middle of the night. I didnt even look his way. He very quickly realized night time change eat & back to sleep.


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh libby does that too little bugger! I cant help it sometimes tho I have to laugh at her x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey ladies! Just checking in to let everyone know I'm not dead! I've been kinda PPDish... but not twords Payson... twords everyone else! Haven't really been wanting to see or talk to anyone! But not in a bad mood.... just kinda MEH! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Well - it looks like my epic message which I posted 3 times never showed up, despite my sending 2 messages to the webmaster, I'm so annoyed!! It's been very quiet on here, but I've been following a lot of you on fb :)

Britt - I wish I had posted some nuddies or something exciting. I can't believe you're on the verge of 17 weeks!! Wow!! And only 2 weeks left to go until you find out the gender right?? How exciting!! How are you feeling? Have you had a 16 week check-up? I've just found out that my cousin is also 16 weeks pregnant! So my grandmother will get 3 great grandchildren all within 8 months of each other :)

2016 - how is Stewart's reflux? Harrison's has improved so much, it's wonderful. He still sleeps on an inclinded wedge and is still on losec (and I'm still off dairy), but he seems to be generally ok, so I think I'm going to start introducing dairy back into my diet as I don't want him to be lactose intolerant. I saw on fb that Stewart's now over 12lbs! I see on your ticker that you have 'adjusted age' - what does that mean? Does it take into account his early arrival? If so, does that have any effect on where he should be measuring in his development? 

Devi and 2016, we're going to be ttc this year as well, as soon as I've finished bf and assuming I ovulate without medication! How amazing to think that this thread could see ttc #2 for some of us!

GG - how is Libby sleeping now? I love your posts on fb, they always make me smile. 

Hibiscus - that's interesting that you have Jack with you in bed a lot - we have had Harrison in bed with us, since we only have a tiny 1 bedroom apartment at the minute. My co-sleeper from the US has just arrived, so I'll be setting that up on the weekend. I'm not sure what the long term implications are of having Harrison always so close to use at night. Do you have any plans on when you will be keeping Jack out of the bed? 

Tink - I'm loving your posts on fb too, as well as your updated pics of Theo, he is lovely! Are Theo and Finn feeling ill?



As for me, Harrison took his first airplane trip this last weekend. We went to Taiwan to visit my Grandma, which is only a 1.5 hour flight away, so it's a good try-out before we fly to Hawaii next weekend. He did really well. I fed him on take-off and he had no problem, but on landing, I tried to feed him but he wasn't hungry as I had just fed him and hour before. On the outbound flight, he cried, poor thing, but on the return flight he just fell asleep. It will be interesting to see how we fare on a long haul trip with 2 layovers! 

Two other new/strange developments with Harrison... he's losing all his hair!! He was born with a lovely head of hair, and it's very quickly falling out, poor thing looks a little like an organgutan :rofl: Has anyone else ever experienced this with their bubbas or know anything about it? Harrison's head has been really sweaty today too each time I've fed him (and he's not overdressed and room isn't too hot), so I'm a bit confused/worried. Second development is that he's finally sleeping longer at night! He slept until 5:45am last night - I just hope it keeps up! 

One other question - has anyone else's bubbas woken up suddenly crying, really upset, as if they've had a nightmare? I didn't know whether babies could get nightmares at 3 months of age?


----------



## Joli

Thank you moderator for letting my latest post through finally! (after my 5th attempt!). Just to let you ladies know, my post was blocked because I wrote a negative review of a book by a certain author, who has been known to sue forums...!


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Thank you moderator for letting my latest post through finally! (after my 5th attempt!). Just to let you ladies know, my post was blocked because I wrote a negative review of a book by a certain author, who has been known to sue forums...!

:rofl: oh Joli you are too cute...we will never know the book now

great to hear from you, I know our little forum has been quiet but I just assumed mommies busy with their new babies.

Glad everything is going well with Harrison. And yes I have read that they can get little nightmares...poor things :hugs:
another tip for the planes Joli- is do you have like hot pockets or click heat over there? Being a kid from an early split family, I had to fly all the time to see my parents as a young kid and its the change of pressure on the way down that is a killer for underveloped ear bones for kids and newborns. If you can bring something that you can activate heat on the plane and then put it over Harrison's ears on the way down, that might help him if he experiences pain with flying

as for me, yes 17 weeks tomorrow can you believe it? I am excited about the gender scan but I have been upset in the last couple of days, probably paranoid but I havent felt the flutters in 3 days (I felt them very early starting at 14 weeks) and I am so tiny, most people dont know at all if I am pregnant. I have a fairly small frame so I thought I would show by now. I am sure I am just being my usual worry wart but I cant help it.
I have a doctor's apt this morning, and I am really looking for reassurance.

look forward to hearing more from you Joli and the rest of you ladies

:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - good to hear from you! Thanks for the tip about the heat packs - I'm sure I've seen them around HK, so I'll have a look around! Would you use it as a preventative measure or only if baby starts crying from the pain? How long would you keep it on for? I guess I could feed him and put the head pack on the ear that is exposed...? Don't worry about not feeling the flutters hon - you're still in early days yet - I felt them too, but they only got really strong around 18-20 weeks. I think for me I was starting to show at 17 weeks, but only people who knew about my pregnancy noticed, everyone else just thought maybe I'd put on a bit of weight, no one suspected. How did your doctors appointment go? We found out Harrison's gender at 17 weeks... I wonder if you found out early too! Looking forward to hearing from you!! x


----------



## Joli

Here are some updated pics of our little monkey!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Joli, he is a little sweetie!!
seriously those eyes are amazing. I love the velour suit ha ha, DH and I will totally do that if we have a boy.

Yes, I would even use the heat as preventative, I used to get heat from the flight attendant as a young kid about 20-30 minutes before we landed. Of course up to you, but it cant hurt and it definitely helps 

How are you doing? when are you back to work and how are you feeling?

Thanks for asking, yes you were right the dr's apt went very well. She found the HB right away and the little monkey kicked the u/s probe and moved away...ha ha, she had to chase him/her to get it again. He/she was VERY active, you could hear the movement, I just couldnt feel it. But of course I started feeling flutters last night, lots too :hugs:

So yeah I'm an onion today!! ha ha, you remember that girls, doing the big count down. I wish we had some new aphrodite grads, I truly am the lone preggo ranger on this thread.
maybe some of you should ttc again soon, ha just bugging.
it is exciting though that some of you are trying again this year

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and Joli going to wait for our detailed 19 week scan on the 7th of Feb for the gender, but I am getting strong vibes lately that its a boy

hugs,


----------



## 2016

Joli...well Stewart's reflux had me in tears in the doctors office the other day. We had a particularly bad couple of days where he would eat then projectile vomit nearly his whole feed, then want to eat again, then be sick again etc. He would cry and cry looking at me with wide eyes like "help me Mummy!" It was horrible! :cry:
I asked for Losec first but they wouldn't give it to me so I had to try Infant Gaviscon first which made him horribly constipated. So I went back and they gave the 5mg Losec but it was really difficult to get from the pharmacy, had to order it a week in advance and the liquid would only last 10 days. The 5mg equated to 5ml liquid and, I have no idea how you got Harrison to take it, but Stewart would just scream and scream which would make him spit up any of the medicine that went down as well as any food! It was just torture so I went back to the docs and they gave Ranatidine which didn't seem to do much. Anyway, they referred him to the paeds but that was over a week ago now and I haven't heard from them. I have chased them but who knows how long it will take. Somebody mentioned the waiting list could be 11 weeks - so what's the point! :growlmad:
Sorry for the rant, it's not actually all doom and gloom. After the 2 bad days, I decided I couldn't handle this baby led business as I was never able to leave the house and was getting more and more depressed. I started him on this routine from a book I bought (which I won't post the title or author in case my post gets deleted :haha:) and there was a dramatic improvement in Stewart even on the first day. It's not a strict routine, more like a guideline which makes sure LO gets proper nap times during the day and feeds at decent intervals. Of course, if he really needs to sleep or eat at different times then it's just tough, I'm not about to starve him! But I did find he took to it really well and ended up spending more consolidated time awake and alert able to interact, and longer sleeps at night, compared to the previous situation where he was just either eating, puking, crying or sleeping all the time.
We have just bought him a new cot which we have attached to our bed in a sidecar arrangement and that has a 30 degree wedge in it. Not convinced it helps that much because, miraculously he seems to spit up less when lying next to me in bed completely flat!?! :shrug:
Oh I cut out dairy but that made no difference either and two doctors told me it's a myth and people like to blame dairy on everything. Not convinced they are right, but it wasn't the solution in my case anyway.
I put his "adjusted age" on my ticker just for posterity really...although it seems to have gone bonkers today because Stewart is 8 weeks today and it's lost count! :dohh: I don't adjust anything regarding his development or weight/height because I figure 4 weeks isn't really much to make a difference. He was a good weight at birth anyway and he seems to be easily hitting all his milestones.
It's a relief to hear Harrison's reflux has improved already. How many weeks was he when it improved?

Britt...your pregnancy seems to be flying by already and I am so excited to find out the gender. I have boy vibes for you too but, be warned, I am ALWAYS wrong! :rofl:

Sorry girls, after rattling on about myself for ages, I have to dash and do the dreamfeed. Wish me luck for a good long sleep out of my little darling tonight! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - thanks for the info on the heat pads, I'll use them for sure! I'd rather be safe than sorry and do whatever I can to prevent Harrison from being in any pain. I'm feeling really good, Harrison is finally sleeping longer at night, he usually falls asleep around 9:45pm, then I dream feed at 11:30pm and he sleeps until 5am, so I'm getting more sleep (though more would be nice!). I'm back at work in 2 weeks and 4 days now - my stomach literally sinks whenever I think about it. My boss actually sent me an email today asking if I would go to Singapore on a marketing trip for 2 nights on Feb 23rd - Harrison would just be 4 months old and still breastfeeding! I have no idea what I'm supposed to say... on one hand I want to tell him that I can't because Harrison is still bf, and I'm sure he'll ask why I can't just express and have DH take care of him for 2 nights (hard to explain that DH doesn't even wake when Harrison stirs for his 5am feed!). On the otherhand, I don't know if this is supposed to be some kind of test of my career and whether I can do my job effectively. I have toyed with the idea of bringing my Mom and Harrison with me and they could just hang out in the hotel whilst I go to my meetings. BUT the day I would arrive back from the marketing trip, that evening we fly to Cape Town, and I don't know if that's just cruel of me to put Harrison through landing from Singapore and taking off to South Africa 8 hours later. I don't know, I feel like I'm losing either way, and I hate that I'm being put in this position! I read on the other thread that you had a tough time telling your boss too - what is it with MEN! That's awesome that your scan went so well, I'm so happy and excited for you!! I'm anxious to find out if you're having a boy or a girl too!! Have you thought of names yet??

2016 - I'm so sorry Stewart is still suffering from such bad reflux! The poor little guy! Harrison refused to take the losec the first couple of times and cried. We were giving it to him in a syringe and he just hated it. But then we found a medicine spoon and I dissolved the tablet in water on the spoon and after his bath, whilst he's all calm and lying down, I now just put the spoon to his mouth and he take it happily and even calls out for more once it's finished! He has no problem taking it - but we don't mix it in any suspension liquid - it's just dissolved in as little water as possible. His reflux made a huge improvement when he was about 9 weeks and I hardly notice it now (though he still needs to sleep on an incline). That's great that a routine has worked out for you! Harrison has clearly showed me what he routine is and it seems to work well with him. We've just gotten a cot which attaches to our bed too - I'll set it up this weekend! I just love having him nearby and in bed with us. I know I'll find it just as hard as him when it's time for him to move into his own bedroom! Oh - when are you giving Stewart his medication? We give Harrison his just before bedtime, and it lasts throughout the night. It did take about 2.5 - 3 weeks before we started to see improvement though as it takes that long for the medication to coat the baby's stomach. 

Has anyone taken their bubbas for a flu jab? I was thinking of doing it, but called the doctor's office today and they said because we were travelling with Harrison in 1 week, to do it when we got back, I guess because he could get a fever in the meantime...? I didn't know at what age they should get this jab...


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, it's been so long since I've posted. Daniel doesn't like to be put down very often and has only been having a decent nap for a couple of days. He's got a bad cough, we all got the flu last week and his is getting worse, he's on an inhaler so I'm hoping that it helps. He's been making a crackling noise when he breathes. He's not been gaining quite enough the last couple of weeks, I'm hoping it picks up or the dr. will want me to start supplementing and I really don't want to. I like reading all the updates and am glad everyone seems to be doing great!

Joli: Harrison is just beautiful!!! Stunning little guy you've got! :) Ben lost most of his newborn hair and stayed pretty bald for a long time and Daniel's is falling out in patches, which looks a bit funny. I can't believe you're almost back to work already, time goes way too fast once they're born. Have you decided whether to go away for work?

Britt: I can't believe how far along you are already, so exciting you can find out the gender soon. Your pregnancy seems to be flying by! Do you have any new bump pics yet? I can't wait to hear what you're having, my guess is boy!

2016: I can't seem to find out whether what you eat actually affects them either. Kelly mom says it can but I really don't know how reliable that is. I do know if I eat chocolate he screams for hours, I've tested it quite a few times and can't see it being a coincidence. I cut out dairy as well but don't know if it was necessary or not. I hope you get Stewart's reflux sorted out, must be awful! 

gg: Love the new pics of Libby on facebook!! They're all so beautiful I didn't know which I should comment on! She's so pretty! Did you get them professionally done?

tink: How are you doing? You must be so busy with all your boys, I can't imagine how you can get everything done. I have trouble keeping up with the cleaning and laundry with just two.


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - It's great to hear from you! How awful that Daniel has a cold already, poor thing! It's just that time of year, is he on any medication? It must be so difficult to have such a young baby suffering like that. I hope you all feel better soon! It's good to know that Harrison isn't the only one losing his hair! It was so sad to see all his hairs in the bath after I drained the water, but it looks like his new fuzzy hair is already starting to come through. I'm back at work in 2 weeks and 3 days now :( I have decided that if I get sent to a marketing trip in Singapore, I'm going to bring my Mom and Harrison along - she thinks Harrison will be fine, and she's happy to hang out with him in the hotel whilst I'm off at meetings. No guarantee yet whether I'll have to go or not, but it makes me feel better inside knowing that I'm not going to be spending any nights away from him. Have you got any updated pics of Daniel?


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello everyone!! Im still here, just sooo busy I struggle to manage to get to the computer.
Hope you are all well, I need to have a good read through everything to see whats been happening.
Sorry to hear how poorly Daniel has been Nicole, its awful when they get ill at this age as you just want to do anything to make them better. We all had really bad flu over Xmas and New Year and unfortunately Zac got it too, it was horrible. We are all ok now thankfully but it was awful.
Joli - Harrison is such a handsome little chap, I hope everything goes well on your trip to Singapore, I sure it will.

Here are some recent pics of Zac. He's a whopping 15lbs now and in the last week has managed to sleep through for 4 nights, although he woke up last night for a bottle at 2.30am. He's now having a 7oz bottle every 4 hours roughly although he sometimes doesnt take it all. He's also very active now and just wants to be sat up all the time to play and is even doing his best to try and sit up himself!! Think he's gonna be a bit of a handful when he is running around
x
 



Attached Files:







zaca.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









zac b.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









zac c.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Joli

Aww, Ladybird - Zac is a handsome little boy as well!! I can't believe he's 15 pounds already! Harrison just had a check-up today and he weighed in at 15 pounds as well, but he's 14 weeks. That's fantastic that he's trying to sit up by himself too - I think I have to give Harrison more tummy time to strengthen his muscles more...he just hates being on his tummy and seems to throw up everytime. Do you keep Zac on his tummy for long each day?


----------



## Britt11

good gosh Ladybird is he ever a sweetie...omg so cute, makes you want to hold him. Good to hear from you and thanks for posting the pics

Nicole- oh that is horrible, sorry to hear how sick Daniel has been and your family, please keep us posted. I saw a few pictures on FB what a sweetie, looks like your older son loves being a big brother :hugs:

as for me, I cant believe I am nearly 18 weeks, I go from thinking I got a good stomach to feeling tiny. I was at a party on Saturday and there was another girl there a week and a half almost behind me and she was massive, but it was her second? DH and I have been taking bump pics but he has failed to send them to me so far, will remind him again

as for what I am having, oh Nicole DH would love a boy. I really strongly thought boy at first and at times still do, but a lot of people are guessing I am having a girl, based on how I am carrying and my 12 week scan...who knows..
:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

To be honest joli I hardly ever put Zac on his tummy. I know I should do but he hates it and cries like mad. I am gonna start doing it though as I know he needs the neck strength. I'm sure he'll get used to it.

Britt - thanks for the lovely comments, I can't beleive you are nearly 18 weeks already, time seems to have flown by. I can't wait to hear what you are having. Do you have a scan booked where you will find out the gender?
xx


----------



## Britt11

yes LB, we have our 19 week scan on Feb 7th, hopefully baby co-operates.
does everyone want to start lining up their bets?? :)


----------



## Ladybird28

Ooh fingers crossed baby behaves him/her self then. Go on I'll start off, I'll guess you are having a girl x


----------



## GossipGirly

hello everyon lovely pics everyone.. since we are sharing here are some piccys of my girl for those not on fb

sorry i dont post much i just stalk... just watching one born every minute bawling my eyes out !!

hope everyone is well.. cant believe ur 18 weeks britt!! time flies! 

joli - libby has been really strong since birth, she is a very strong willed little girl lol! but she likes her tummy and likes to sleep on it unfortunatly xx

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/027-1.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/004-2.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/027-2.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/a.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/005-2.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/002-2.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

oh nicole, yeh they where a free mini photoshoot for a competition for "angel face of 2011" lol I just did it for the photoshoot but ended up spending £70 lol x


----------



## Joli

Boy, boy, boy!! Awww, I love this part of being pregnant! Just over a week now before we find out!! Although our guesses would be better if we had a bump
pic :)

Ladybird, Harrison cries on his tummy too. Glad to know he's not the only one!!


----------



## Ladybird28

Fab pics GG, is that red seat Libby is sat in a Bumbo seat? (hope I've got the name right, lol). Only I've been thinking bout getting one for Zac as he is so keen on sitting up, just to put him in for a few mins a day. Does Libby like being in it? x


----------



## Britt11

gorgeous pictures GG, I cant believe she can sit in that red chair already, she looks adorable- thats my favorite one

Okay so we have girl for LB, boy for Joli
GG what do you guess I am having.
i will be posting a bump pic hopefully tonight when DH sends it to me

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Britt11 said:


> gorgeous pictures GG, I cant believe she can sit in that red chair already, she looks adorable- thats my favorite one
> 
> Okay so we have girl for LB, boy for Joli
> GG what do you guess I am having.
> i will be posting a bump pic hopefully tonight when DH sends it to me
> 
> :hugs:



Thanks guys, yeh a bumbo she loves it! She loves sittin too lb and standing xx 
Britt I guess boy xx


----------



## 2016

Britt....i guess boy.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
okay here is the long awaited bump picture, although I hate it, DH doesnt seem to realize that you can have more in the picture than just my stomach and arm, makes me look huge! 
anyway, this was at 16w5d, I am now a week past that and I have kind of "popped" this week, finally! :thumbup: so I am bigger, and it doesnt show too much in this pic, but I am carrying high.

so far we have 1 girl vote and 4 boy votes, anyone want to change their vote based on pics now? anyone else to vote? where is CN and Tink?

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







16-3bump.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2016

Britt...you look like my BEFORE pregnancy picture!!! :haha: I'm sticking with boy guess but it will be a girl cos I'm always wrong! :rofl:


----------



## Joli

GG - I can't believe Libby is in the bumbo already! That's really early, she must be a strong little gal! It's fantastic that she likes being on her tummy too, that's probably why she's so great at sitting up. Today was the first day that Harrison didn't seem to mind being on his tummy...not that I'm in a rush for him to get any bigger anytime soon, he's already growing so quickly, it's hard to remember how little he was. 

Britt - lovely bump pic!! You're still tiny! You should put your other bump pic next to this one as a comparison. I remember I really popped at 18 weeks, it's nice to have a little bump as a reminder of the wonderful life growing inside of you!

Harrison has been having a good day, he's getting better at staying up longer during the day and entertaining himself... but, the little booby monster still wakes up at some point between 3:30 - 4:30am. He falls asleep within 15 mins including his feed time, but it's still annoying to have to get up in the middle of the night!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hey everyone!! I miss you ladies!!!!!

Britt- I'm guessing boy! For sure lol

I've been updating facebook but thats about it because my FB I can get to on my ipod! When I'm holding her its hard to get on here and when I'm not I'm usually on the floor playing and reading to her! Today we're going shopping with a friend and her baby! She just tried out my Moby and she loved it so much shes buying one today so we can go double moby shopping :D Payson is doing AMAZING! She goes to sleep at 10 and wakes up between 830 and 930! Shes still sleeping now lol I'm going to have to wake her up for our shopping trip if shes not up soon! I'm puting some pictures up! 

Joli- when I read the first post at the top of this page I thought you were pregnant again!!! I went back pages and pages to see if you were :D

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_0611.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_0606.jpg
and my bumbo pic lol
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_0575.jpg


----------



## Britt11

hey CN, so great to see you!! :happydance: okay thats 1 vote girl and 5 votes boy now, how exciting DH would be SOOOO happy.
amazing pictures of Payson, she is so gorgegous, I cant believe how much she has changed, what a gorgeous little girl.

Yeah Joli, I would do side by side pics but I only have one to compare from DH (he is a little slow in sending me this stuff agghh).
Hope you get to sleep through the night soon like CN, omg thats amazing, hope my baby sleeps like that!!! :)

anyway, work is calling me got to run, will check in with you girls soon
:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird28

Hey great pics CN, Payson is a real sweetheart. I cant believe how well she is sleeping. I wish Zac was like that. We thought we'd cracked it as he slept through the night for 4 nights last week and since then he's gone back to waking up in the night again, usually every four hours. I'm just confused as he seems hungry but then only has about 4oz of his bottle so it's not as if he's starving hungry. Wish could get sort as DH is knackered as he gets up for work at 5.30am.
Britt - great pic, looking forward to seeing how yr bump progresses, I'm still sticking with my girlie guess though xx


----------



## Joli

CN, you are so lucky Payson sleeps for so long! She is just gorgeous, especially her pretty eyes! You're totally going to have a handful with the boys!! 

LB, I think Harrison wakes in the middle of the night out of habit as well, cause it doesn't seem to matter how much I dream feed him or when I do it, he is always awake 6.5 hours from the time he falls asleep for the evening. It's going to be challenging when I get back to work!! I've read that babies often will sleep through the night by 3 months, but for 2 weeks before reaching 4 months, they will feed again in the middle of the night, as there are big milestone developments happening.


----------



## Ladybird28

That sounds like it could be what's happening Joli, they may be having a little developmental spurt. Let's hope it doesn't last too long as I can understand how difficult it will be when you do have to go to work x


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness we are a quiet bunch on here now last post was Jan 27 :(
hopefully we can get this thread going again. :thumbup:

anyway, I have exciting news, I just got back from my gender and anomoly scan this morning and we found out we are on..........................................
TEAM PINK :pink:
I am so excited and surprised at the same time as I was convinced I was having a boy. So much for mother's intuition :wacko:
DH is a little disappointed as he was really hoping for a boy but I think he is coming around. Everyone says he will melt when baby is born 
I guess that means we will try for 2!!

she was gorgeous in the scan, moving around tons and very active. She is measuring perfectly and all looks great!! 
we are on :cloud9:


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats on team pink! xx


----------



## nicole3108

Britt! That's so exciting! Congratulations!! I was wrong again, I've only ever been right once, with Daniel. You can start buying cute pink things, girl clothes are so cute! Do you have any pics to show us? Do you know when your baby shower is yet?

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## nicole3108

I know it's a little soon to be asking you this but do you think you'll try right away for # 2

gg: are you still trying next jan?


----------



## GossipGirly

na - im going to finish my uni in september x


----------



## 2016

Hooray Britt!!! Well done for evening out the Aphrodite boy/girl ratio! :yipee:
I just KNEW it would be a girl because I have never ever guessed gender correctly in my life! :dohh:

I think most men want boys but end up loving their little girls more than they could ever imagine! 

I'm looking forward to meeting her now in just a few short months. You're nearly halfway there!!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

nicole3108 said:


> Britt! That's so exciting! Congratulations!! I was wrong again, I've only ever been right once, with Daniel. You can start buying cute pink things, girl clothes are so cute! Do you have any pics to show us? Do you know when your baby shower is yet?
> 
> how is everyone else doing?

I know the girl clothes are SOOOO adorable, just have to not go crazy :)
I think my girlfriend is going to have a baby shower when I am like 32-34 weeks. I thought of having it after the baby, but I really dont want my baby passed around to 30 people.


nicole3108 said:


> I know it's a little soon to be asking you this but do you think you'll try right away for # 2
> 
> gg: are you still trying next jan?

you know thats a great question, not sure, if I try right away thats a career limiter for me, but at the same time I am getting on in age and would need to sooner than later- my gosh it took us so long for the first one, I hope we could have 2 but if we couldnt, we wouldnt do any fertility treatments for it.
How about you hon? are you done? how is your little one, I swear your boys are so gorgeous :hugs:

2016- I know you DID say I would have a girl because you guessed boy. Dont worry about 80% or more of people guessed I was having a boy including myself. :)
how is the little one?


----------



## GossipGirly

I have forgotten what I guessed?? lol

Libby is napping and im making some formula up then going to nap myself! Her teeth moving into place is driving her mad and she eventually settled at 12 and woke at 5.30am.. she usually goes to bed around 8-9pm after her bath so its just a bit out a charachter. She is getting so clever and has kind of changed, she is a different baby... so much more contented and happy to sit by herself in her chair/swing/playmat for 5 mins while I get a break and is laughing and smiling loads when we play together. Oh commented at the weekend that it had been great sitting playing and interacting with her for a couple of ours while I went to the gym as when he gets in from work she is always tired and grumpy! She wants to be off and walk already tho - if you have seen my fb pics she loves standing and being walked with fingers (just like her cousin - dans nephew was walking at 10-11 months and just wanted to be walked and stand from a young age, so it must run in the family) She always wants to be doing the next thing and doesnt like to hang about - my mum said I was like that as a baby and oh said Im still like that now :haha: 

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## Ladybird28

Hey Britt, fantastic news about team pink!!!! I'm just amazed i guessed correctly!
It's great that she's measuring spot on and is doing brilliantly. I must admit that girls clothes and things are so beautiful and it's one thing i do miss with only having boys.

GG - sounds like Libby is thriving, it's great that she's now settled down and loves playing. From what you say she sounds just like Zac, he's the same, just wants to sit and stand up constantly. Mind you my other boys were walking at 10 months they never bothered with the crawling phase at all so looks like Zacs gonna be the same.
I had to take Zac for his 12 week jabs this morning. He was really brave and didn't cry at all. I would have sobbed if someone had jabbed a needle in each if my thighs!
He's weighing 15lb10oz now and is off the scale for his length as he is 67 cm. Think he's gonna be way over 6ft tall if he carries on like this :-0
On the down side he has got baby eczema so the doc has prescribed loads of creams and oils for him.
Hope all you ladies and babes are doing well xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Woot Britt!!! Congrats on the baby girl!!! Everything is so much cuter! Your going to find the most adorable stuff I bet!!

I can't believe the libster is cutting teeth! That seems so soon! 

Payson is doing great! Shes getting better at self soothing! So we can just put her down at bedtime and she is starting to go to sleep!! and shes getting better in her carseat! pretty soon shes going to be making her own bottles and we're just going to have to watch her! (not really but you know what I mean) I don't know about having a number 2 though.... Justin just got mobolized and is going to afganistan (sp?) next year... so we're def not thinking about anything untill after that!

Wow LB! Your LO is BIG! 

Oh! AND.. I'm done Bfing!!!! I'm very happy about that! part of me feels like a bad mom.. but most of me is just happy to be almost done with all the changes your body goes through when you have a baby!


----------



## GossipGirly

I know :( my poor baby - red cheeks and feeling a bit hot, given her some paracetamol and rubbed some gel on her gums, they can teeth for months tho :( I can def feel tho she may not cut for a while 
yay payson! and well done u for bfing this long, it doesnt make u a bad mum :hugs: you realise that when u see them thriving still 3 months down the line x

oh and ur poor hub, i thought they were pulling people out of AG, here in the UK there was talk of it x


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, nice to see some chatter again on the threads. Thanks so much for the kind words, I am really excited, it was a very fun day yesterday telling everyone 
I think DH has come around too, he went to the hockey game and said I will be quiet when I get home as I dont want to wake up "my girls" :hugs:

CN- we missed you, great to see you back and glad that Payson is sleeping better. Oh wow, cant believe your hubby will be deployed next year, that must be so hard :hugs: hopefully his trip is short
My cousin did 6 weeks for BF and the doctor said that was great, that her LO got most of the nutrients than anyway.
Yes, I am going to have so much fun shopping for girl stuff, so darn cute :)
A few of my friends have toddler girls and they are adorable, little bit of sass too :haha:

LB- oh my gosh I cant believe how big Zac is, he is such a cutie. A little tough guy too, must kids would ball with needles.
I would love for my child to be over 6ft, but I am only 5'6 and DH is just under 6 ft, so chances are not very tall but shouldnt be short either.
I cant believe your kids were walking so early, thats amazing

GG- I forgot what you guessed too :shrug:
I love Libby in that little chair, she is definitely miss independence. Are you looking forward to going back to Uni?

2016- how is mommyhood going?
Joli- I think you are vacationing, look forward to hearing from you when you get back.
Nicole- :hugs: hope you and the boys are well

I have a busy work day today, so I should get off the computer
talk soon


----------



## GossipGirly

she certainly is... 

yeh I am just to get it over with so we can get on with life :haha: Its going to be hard living away from dan but we will see him every weekend :cry: but once over with we will both have very decent incomes and be able to live comfortably and enjoy life a bit more, im doing it for my girl now :D

oh and it is fun, i love girls stuff and get wrong for putting her in too much pink lol x

edit - libby has been soo angelic today, she has been down for naps in her cot when she is tired and is not waking up a grump! just those bloody teeth lol x


----------



## ClaireNicole

pffffffffft the president says hes pulling people out of AG.... but in reality they are not doing anything! people are still coming and going from over there as usual! Its preatty upsetting! BUt he'll be on base so hopefully he'll be as safe as possible!! Your going to have to do your own seperation soon :( the things we do for the men we love!!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I know :( but at least I get to see mine weekly :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Britt - CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting!! and you're pretty much at 20 weeks already - wow! Before we found out we were having a boy, DH wanted a girl, so I think he was a little dissapointed at first - but we had time to get used to the idea, and he just got more and more excited thinking about all the fun stuff he could do with a boy. I'm sure your DH will start thinking now about how much he can spoil you and your little GIRL! 

Nicole - are you going to ttc again, or is two bubbas a big enough handful! :) I hope we can ttc once I finish bf, if I ovulate... 

2016 - how's Stewart's reflux? I've been keeping up with you on fb, and he seems like he's becoming a much happier baby. 

GG - Libby sounds like she's really blossoming! Harrison is starting to be able to entertain himself now as well, it's so sweet to watch. I can't believe how strong Libby is for standing! Harrison likes to be held in the standing position, but we still need to hold him under his arms, I can't believe Libby is only being held up by her hands already - you're totally going to have your hands full once she starts running around! :) Ii can't believe she's teething already too! 

Ladybird - Wow, Zac is a big boy! He's gonna be tall for sure! How is he sleeping now? When Harrison got his 2 month jabs, they injected both legs at the same time, poor little guy didn't know what hit him! But at least it was over quickly. 

CN - how awful that they're sending DH away to Afghanistan! Is there no way he can get out of it? Aww, I really feel for you and Payson :( She sounds like she's coming along wonderfully. 

We just got back from Hawaii - Harrison did wonderfully with the airplanes - the journey took us 28 hours each way. He did cry a little during landings in our outbound flights, but by our return flights I figured out that as long as I gave him expressed milk in a bottle, he was ok on landing, as he could drink it easier than on my breast. So we got it right in the end! I think he really enjoyed Hawaii and being out in the fresh air (unlike the awful pollution in Hong Kong!). It was great for him to meet my brother and sister as well. The trip was wonderful, but way too short! Harrison is 16 weeks old now, and he rolled over for the first time today from his back onto his tummy. The poor thing is jetlagged right now though, so I've been waking up at 3am, 5am and 7am the last 2 nights - and to top it off, I'm back at work tomorrow :( I spent all day today with a helper who will be looking after Harrison (together with my mother). It is heartbreaking knowing that I'll be away from him. But at least for this week, I'm going to try to pop back home during my lunchbreak to bf him. I'm going to be expressing at work, so hopefully that goes ok. DH's grandmother passed away last night in South Africa - just 2 weeks before we're going over, so DH was very upset that she wasn't able to meet Harrison. And on top of that, DH's parents live in Egypt and with all the chaos that has been going on, they've had to flee with the other expats, and have left all their belongings and don't even know what is going to happen to the home they've been in for the last 8 years... a difficult start to the new year for them! On a brighter note, I've attached some updated pics of Harrison! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4









4.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GossipGirly

glad u had a good trip Joli. Poor DH he must feel so helpless all the way over in HK and how devastating that she passed so soon before you where planning to take Harrison over :cry:

Pics are fab! He is thriving :) I know I dont know whether its a good thing that she wants to walk already as we are going to end up with very sore backs just as dans sister has done from baby jack, weird to think that in another 4 months she could be walking just like him eek!

Im getting excited about weening (but holding off for as long as possible) but sad at the same time as my baby is growing so fast.. Im thinking of introducing baby rice 4-5 month just so she gets used to a different texture as Im going to go with the traditional way of weanig rather than this baby led weaning as it scared me a bit that you put anything in front of them they can pick up and the can eat, Id worry she would choke! Next month if iv got a spare hour or so when she naps im going to starting cooking and puraying (sp sorry lol) vege's and freezing them in weening pots as her naps are going to get less as she gets older and I worry I will have no time and I really want to avoid the jars (not that I have anything against them) I may try them as she gets a little older xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oh here is a pic of her in her dress for a wedding we are going to on sunday.. she wasnt impressed with the clothe change LOL


----------



## Joli

GG - what a cute picture of Libby, she looks adorable in her dress! It sounds like weaning Libby around 4-5 months makes sense given her fast development. When we wean Harrison, we'll also make homemade foods, I too have nothing against jars, but there's gotta be more nutrition in fresh foods right? My mom said that she used to make us homemade rice cereal as well rather than the packaged stuff. I was not going to wean Harrison until 6 months, unless he shows me otherwise that he's ready for solids.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Joli Harrison is so stinkin cute!!!!! You have such a beautiful family!! I can't believe his parents are in Egypt! Thats really upsetting! But they'll make it through this I'm sure! I'm sorry about DH Grandmother too :( I'll send up a few prayers for him! 

Gem- WALKING?!?!?! Thats so awesome! I mean I know not walking walking lol but still! Libby is so cute! 

Payson got her first try of rice cereal last night! It was kind of a mess.... but she did pretty good all things considered! she more like licks the spoon then actually eating lol but it was so cute and I'm excited to be moving up to that step! They say 4 months is when to start... so I'm a week early lol but she has been sitting up in the bumbo by herself.. no more slumping lol and has been taking almost 8 ounces of formula at night!!! So we figured she was probably ready and if not... then she'd let us know! We're going to give her a little once a day.... just to make sure she doesn't get constipated... and then in a week or so maybe move up to twice a day! Its now 930 and shes still sleeping! I don't know if thats because of the rice or not! I'll post a picture when I get them uploaded! Its pretty cute lol


----------



## GossipGirly

aww cant wait to see, well done payson on having rice :) cant wait to try libby with some!

well not walking but walking with help, just wants to stand all the time :thumbup:...


----------



## Britt11

Joli, my heart breaks for you too that you have to go back to work so soon....it really is unbelievably soon, that policy must have been designed by a man with no kids! :growlmad:
Glad you had a great time in Hawaii, what island did you go to?
Harrison is such a sweetie pie, oh my gosh he looks like such a happy boy
Sorry to hear of DH's grandfather and his parents going through all that crap in Egypt. It really is scaring there- I know Canada sent over a bunch of huge plans to get people out of there.
My uncle that was diagnosed with Leukemia passed away last week, was so sad- he was only 52 and he has 3 teen boys- one of them who is on his way to being a pro hockey player. awful disease

I have been feeling flutters since 14 weeks if you can believe it (not consistently though) but today I think I felt my first kick in the car (well 3 of them) was so awesome. I love her so much already


----------



## Britt11

oh and GG LOVE that dress and cardigan sweater on Lili- SO CUTE!
I cant believe how much she is doing already


----------



## Joli

Britt11 said:


> Joli, my heart breaks for you too that you have to go back to work so soon....it really is unbelievably soon, that policy must have been designed by a man with no kids! :growlmad:
> Glad you had a great time in Hawaii, what island did you go to?
> Harrison is such a sweetie pie, oh my gosh he looks like such a happy boy
> Sorry to hear of DH's grandfather and his parents going through all that crap in Egypt. It really is scaring there- I know Canada sent over a bunch of huge plans to get people out of there.
> My uncle that was diagnosed with Leukemia passed away last week, was so sad- he was only 52 and he has 3 teen boys- one of them who is on his way to being a pro hockey player. awful disease
> 
> I have been feeling flutters since 14 weeks if you can believe it (not consistently though) but today I think I felt my first kick in the car (well 3 of them) was so awesome. I love her so much already

We were on the Big Island, it's such a beautiful place. Harrison is such a happy boy now, his reflux problem seems to have dissapeared - I'm not sure if it's because of the medication or if he's just physically matured to overcome it. He's still on medication, and has his 4 month check-up at the end of next week, so I'll ask the doc if he can come off the medication. I'm so sorry about your Uncle passing away last week, 52 is such a young age, and to leave teen boys behind must be awful. Have you looked into stem cell cord blood banking for your baby? We have Harrison's stored, and it can be a cure for Lukemia if he or any sibling ever gets it. I love that warming feeling of having kicks in your tummy - just wait until she starts having hiccups inside, it's wonderful to feel! Harrison's been rolling over lots today, which has been fun to watch. I went back to work today, which was awful - I cried when I left Harrison. Once I got to the office, I put my brave face on and just got on with the job - I expressed breastmilk at work, and came home at lunchtime and bf Harrison, so I got my little fix for the day - and I ran out of the office at 5:30pm (which is a big deal for me, I've NEVER left that early before! - I usually work until 10 - 11pm on a normal night!).


----------



## Joli

CN - that's awesome that Payson has had her first solids! I have to get Harrison a bumbo, I've heard such good things about them! Does anyone have any opinions on the walkers or bouncy swings? Some people swear by them and others say they promote incorrect walking habits?


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Joli you are such a trooper for going back to work :hugs: how was everyone treating you? I'm glad you were out at 530pm, that cant expect anything more, you have a 4 month old at home!
Thanks for the comments on my uncle, it is devestating for the family. Yes we have looked into the stem cell storage and we may or may not do it. Actually you can not use the stem cells for Harrison, only for his siblings, so there is a bit of a misconception. There is actually not a lot you can currently use stem cells for right now but the thought and hope is that in a few years to come they will have new treatments and ways to use the stem cells and of course you have them and are stored. Its a good idea but ends up costing over $10k here in Canada, not totally sure its worth it. We will still think about it though- if we dont we will donate them.

my friend has a walker for her 9 month year old Tegan, she is hilarious when she uses it, she walks really fast but we laugh that she looks like an old lady- its definitely cute. Most of my friends have bouncy chairs and the kids love it.
hugs,


----------



## GossipGirly

i dont think they do any harm, most children have them and i think it would hav been idetified in the population by now if they caused problems.

sorry about ur uncle britt :hugs:

its sad u have to go bk to work so soon joli, must be so hard :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Joli...I read an article (sorry can't remember where now) that walkers can be dangerous because they can travel so fast in them and suddenly reach things they wouldn't while crawling. They are supposed to slightly delay walking too because the legs are not held in the same position they would to walk. Apparently bouncers are much better as their legs get strong by bouncing and it encourages them to put their feet flat and nit just use their toes...and if course they are stuck in one place safe but can turn 360 degrees.
So sorry you had to go back to work you are so brave :hugs:
I think Stewarts reflux is much more under control now on the right meds and he's a lot happier. :cloud9: it's awful how miserable it can make them and I felt at the time it was slowing Stewarts development a bit cos he was in pain all the time and just cried or slept. He's catching up now though! :happydance:

Must catch up on this thread and the journals properly but I get so tired reading and typing on my phone!


----------



## Joli

Hey ladies - thanks for the advice on the walkers. 2016 - I also read that they can move too fast and can delay walking. I guess I'll get a jumparoo/bouncer instead! I'm so glad that Stewart's reflux is getting better, it's almost like they're different babies when the reflux is gone isn't it? 

Britt - you're right about the stem cells not being matches for us (it's just a 50% match for parents), but we figured where the technology was going, it was worth the investment for Harrison and any future siblings. It's expensive here too, but not nearly as expensive as in Canada! It's about $3800 here, which I think is totally worth it if it saves Harrison's life one day. 

One of my friends here has started a helper's playgroup once a week, where the philippino helpers take the babies they're looking after to someone's house to play, and the helpers can chat and hang out as well, so Harrison and our helper will be going next Tuesday. I thought it was a really good idea - most families in HK will have a philippino helper, we have the same one who took care of me when I was a baby! 

I've come across a really cute product, it's by "Smart Mom's" https://www.smartmomjewelry.com/ they make jewellery for mothers to wear which are safe for teething babies, who like to grab mama's jewelry! Just thought I'd share the finding with you ladies - I'll be getting myself a necklace as soon as Harrison starts teething! GG, might be a useful one for you! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, thats cool on the jewelry. Thats great that you have a play group for your helper and Harrison. How has work been? have been thinking of you :hugs:

Actually my point on the stem cells is they can not be used for Harrison for Leukemia or essentially anything else for him at this point, they could only be used for future siblings but you are right they way research is going I am sure its just a matter of time before they could be used for him for many different reasons. Over here, at the University of Calgary they are doing major stem cell research for paralysis and cloning- and apparently they are making huge strides.

take some pics of Harrison in his new bouncy chair!! :thumbup:

how are the rest of you beautiful ladies?


----------



## Devi#1

Hi everyone !! I'm still here. I didn't runaway. Lol

Britt - yay team pink!! & sorry abt yr uncle. 

Joli - sorry abt granni & hope your inlaws are safe. 

All your lo's are so cute & blossoming so wonderfully. 

We are good. Darn busy. Started Arjun on cereal at 4m. Oats in am & rice in pm. Still breatdeeding. He tries to roll. But is too lazy. However he can commando crawl backwards. Haha. And he started saying bababa tatata wawawa. It's too cute.


----------



## 2016

Joli...funny you should post about that teething jewellery as I was just looking at that today when I bought Stewart and amber anklet. I am probably totally jumping the gun here but I am convinced that he has started with teething symptoms. For the last couple of weeks I have noticed him drooling but thought nothing of it, now in the last few days he is literally drooling like a St Bernard and is getting a rash on his chin! He is very grizzly and a bit off his food (VERY strange for him) and will try chew on anything that gets near his mouth. Oh and he's been a bit hot with very flushed cheeks.
Think I might get some teething gel to have on hand for when the time comes too. I am a bit afraid! :haha:
He has truly been a different baby these last few weeks on the right medication, pity this teething business might get in the way! Oh well he must grow up I suppose. :shrug:

Devi...I hear you about being busy! It seems I have something on every day of the week! Took me 8 weeks to start a parenting journal but have only posted in it twice and almost can't be bothered now. I visit the baby club and breastfeeding areas on here but don't seem to have much time to keep up with anything properly. Glad Arjun is doing so well. It's lovely when they start to say stuff. Stewart can say Ahhhh, Ohhh, Ah-goo and Ah-roo and Ehhh-oohh but that's about it for now.

I must tell you all how cute Stewart is. We have taught him to play a couple of little games. The first one we stick our tongues out at him and he copies us. Sometimes though he almost asks if he can play it by looking at us with a crafty smile and then sticking his tongue out. When we copy him he coos happily. I also do this thing where I say "where's your tongue?" and he sticks in out and I try touch it with a clean finger. He then snaps it back in very quickly and coos, sticks it out again and waits and then snaps it back in again when I try touch it again.
Second game is wiggly fingers, we hold our hands in front of his face and slowly wiggle our fingers. For the first 2 weeks he just looked and in the last few days he has raised his own hand and started to wiggle his fingers too! He is such a lovely cuddly clever boy and I LOVE him so much. Any of you who have me on FB are no doubt nauseated by my constant photo uploading and gushing statuses! :haha:


----------



## Devi#1

2016 we play the same tounge game here. 

For teething I have started him on honeopatic teething tabs.


----------



## Ladybird28

Hello folks, I'm gonna join the "I think they may be teething" club too! 
2016 - Zac has been the same as Stewart for a few weeks now, flushed hot cheeks, dribbling like mad, off his milk and grouchy. He seems to have the beginnings of an eruption on his bottom gum! Wasn't expecting it this early, he hasn't grown out of his wind problems yet. I can recommend Bonjela teething gel though, it's for use from 2 months so is safe for them too, plus Zac seems to like the taste x


----------



## 2016

The tooth I think I can see erupting is his top right canine! He's gonna look like a vampire if that comes out first! :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey all!
Hope everything is going well in here. It's so great to see your LOs all making so much progress.

Quick question: are any of you on the mini-pill (progesterone-only) and, if so, has it affected your milk supply? It's not supposed to affect it, but I've been on it for 2 weeks and I'm only getting 50-60% of what I had been during pumping at work. Argh!! 
AND Jack is getting up every 2 hours for the last couple of nights and I'm wondering if it's because he's not getting enough to eat. 
Thoughts??


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - sorry I've been a bit quiet this last week, but I started back at work, today will have been a full week, and needless to say things have been hectic! I've had a ton of client meetings and my boss seems to be throwing every deal my way to get my number (or rather HIS numbers!) back up. I've managed to get home every lunchtime to feed Harrison, although yesterday I had a client lunch, so I went a full day without seeing him, which made me cry as I was leaving for work. I'm so exhausted from running back and forth and juggling everything - not to mention that Harrison still feeds at 4:30am every night, so I'm not sleeping well before a full day at work either. Soooo, I've decided that this weekend, I'm going to write an email to my boss and the managing partner to request to work from home on Wed and Fri afternoons - my argument will be that I'm spending twice the amount of time pumping and sterilising at work, and racing home at lunchtimes, so my time for the clients would be far more efficient if I could just be at home to feed Harrison. I want this to be a permanent thing, and not just whilst I'm bf, but I think for now, this is my only argument. Then if I can show them that I can make it work, then hopefully it can be a permanent thing. I have no idea whether they're going to go for this or not, no one has ever done this in our office - but I figure I have nothing to lose, they can only say no. Plus I'll emphasise that I won't want any special treatment regarding work, I'll take on just as big of a load etc. Fingers crossed that this works. At the minute, I've been pumping - luckily I have my own office with a lock, so I just stick up a picture of a cartoon cow on my door, lock it, and people leave me alone to pump. It's really tough though. Does anyone know whether milk supply goes down if you solely pump all day long and only bf baby for 1-2 feeds a day and on weekends? I'm really paranoid about it - although I'm proud that Harrison is 4 calender months tomorrow and I'm still able to bf him, it's not been easy, and I have total respect for you ladies that have moved onto formula, but I still do feel a sense of pride :)

Harrison is so delightful these days, and has been talking more and more. We've tried him rolling from front to back, but he only can do it back to front, and then he gets distressed cause he hasn't learned to pull his arms forward once he rolls onto his tummy. We're going to the doctors today for his 4 month check-up and vaccinations :( Poor little guy is going to get 2 injections simultaneously in each leg again. I'm hoping the doctor will say that he can come off his reflux medication, since he's been doing so well. Do all of your babies posset up a fair amount? Harrison's silent reflux seems to have gone, but he does posset up a lot after each feed, especially if he gets excited, but it doesn't seem to bother him. 

My parents just got back from Hawaii, and they bought Harrison a jumparoo, so I'm excited to see him in it this weekend. I'll take some pics :)

2016 - I'm so glad that Stewart's reflux is getting better, it really is amazing how they become different babies isn't it! I can't believe he's teething so early though! The drooling, rash, not wanting to eat all sound like classic symptoms. Harrison drools and blows bubbles a lot, but he's certainly not teething yet. I wonder how the bf goes when the teeth come through - eek!

Devi - it's lovely to hear that Arjun is coming on so well - have you got any updated pics? I've heard that some babies never do the rolling over thing, and they go straight into crawling or walking. Does Arjun enjoy sitting up?

Ladybird - Zac is teething too!?!? Wow, so early as well! But I suppose he is a big boy and has been growing fast!

Hibiscus - sorry, I'm not able to answer your question on the pill and bf, but I did read that once you start getting AF again, your breast supply goes down, because your hormones change, so that's what might be happening on the pill? alternatively, when going through a growth spurt, Harrison will have a 24 hour period where he eats every 2 hours, then he goes back to normal, so maybe Jack is having a growth spurt? How are you finding pumping at work - it's pretty tough and time consuming isn't it? 

For you ladies that ebf, can I ask how much you feed your babies each feed? I'm not sure how much I should be feeding Harrison, I've been giving him about 120ml (4oz) each feed, but I have no idea whether this is too much or too little (he still eats about 7-8 times a day).


----------



## Joli

Woops - sorry Britt, I didn't mean to hit the 'send' button quite yet! I wanted to ask how you were doing! You're over half way through your pregnancy now, that's just amazing - have you got any updated bump pics? I'll bet you're feeling her move so much more now. I really do miss that feeling, I loved being pregnant. Have you and DH started on the nursery or bought anything yet?


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hi Ladies - sorry I've been a bit quiet this last week, but I started back at work, today will have been a full week, and needless to say things have been hectic! I've had a ton of client meetings and my boss seems to be throwing every deal my way to get my number (or rather HIS numbers!) back up. I've managed to get home every lunchtime to feed Harrison, although yesterday I had a client lunch, so I went a full day without seeing him, which made me cry as I was leaving for work. I'm so exhausted from running back and forth and juggling everything - not to mention that Harrison still feeds at 4:30am every night, so I'm not sleeping well before a full day at work either.
> 
> Hibiscus - sorry, I'm not able to answer your question on the pill and bf, but I did read that once you start getting AF again, your breast supply goes down, because your hormones change, so that's what might be happening on the pill? alternatively, when going through a growth spurt, Harrison will have a 24 hour period where he eats every 2 hours, then he goes back to normal, so maybe Jack is having a growth spurt? How are you finding pumping at work - it's pretty tough and time consuming isn't it?
> 
> For you ladies that ebf, can I ask how much you feed your babies each feed? I'm not sure how much I should be feeding Harrison, I've been giving him about 120ml (4oz) each feed, but I have no idea whether this is too much or too little (he still eats about 7-8 times a day).

Hi Joli-
I'm sorry to hear about the hectic work schedule. I empathize! I've been doing 2 pumpings a day at work, but I'm not producing enough so had to add a 3rd, but it's nearly impossible to fit it in, even with the hands-free pumping bra. I will say that the bra has helped a lot with time management, though. Other than the set-up and cleaning the pump pieces, it's not super time intensive now. I can do my emails and other writing with no issue, even though it looks totally ridiculous! Good thing I have a lock on my office door haha. If you don't have one, I recommend it: https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Wishe...MQLU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297999142&sr=8-1 

It sounds like Harrison getting up at this stage might be totally normal. I saw your previous message about babies going through a period at about 4 months where they get up more. Jack HAD been sleeping 8+ hours without eating, but all this week he's been getting up a 1-2 AM, and again around 4-5 AM. It's rough, especially with work!! How many hours are you working each week? Do you at least get a couple of hours of awake time with Harrison each evening? I find that the hardest thing about working--how little time I actually spend with Jack during the week. :( I love my job, but...ya know.

Re: the supply issue, I called my OB nurse practitioner and she said that statistically, the minipill shouldn't lead to supply issues, but she's heard anecdotal info about that. She suggested going off of it for a couple of weeks to see if it helps. AND she suggested taking fenugreek and/or making "lactation cookies". I never heard of the cookies, so I looked em up and they sound yummy! Basically, oatmeal/choc chip with brewer's yeast and flax seed, which help with your supply. Who knew??

As for size of feedings, Jack will typically eat 5.5-6.5 oz, sometimes as little as 4.5, and very rarely 7+ ounces. I do notice that if he eats less, he gets hungry more quickly. Have you tried to give Harrison more? Does he just automatically stop eating at 4 oz?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - thanks for the lovely post and all the good info! I'm pumping 2-3 times a day at work (usually every 3 hours), it really is time consuming and disruptive, but I figure it's good for Harrison. How long do you usually pump for? I usually do 7-10mins, and get on average 5oz, if I go about 2.5 hours in between. I have thought about giving Harrison more to see if that will make him sleep longer at night, I just wasn't sure if I started giving him more out of a bottle if he would find my nipple unsatifying, as when the flow stops coming, he doesn't put in the effort to suck after about 3-4 mins each side - so I'm sure he's getting more from the bottles than from me. 

Before I had Harrison, I'd say I'd work an average of about a 13 hour day (9am - 10pm), sometimes more, sometimes less - but since I've had him, I've been running out the door each day at 6pm and I get 2 hours with him before bathing and bed at 9pm. I usually then do a few more hours of work. I'm glad that I gave him a later bedtime schedule than most babies, cause it means that I do get some quality time with him. I also wake up super early in the morning to make sure I get a quality 45mins with him in the morning as well. It's exhausting though!!

The lactation cookie recipie sounds yummy!! I'm surprised there's chocolate in it, I thought chocolate was a no-go because of the caffeine? I've been taking 2x610mg fenugreek since Harrison was born, and I also drink Mother's Milk tea several times a day. I've also heard oatmeal with flaxseed was good, so whilst it's been cooler I've been having that for breakfast - I guess it's similar ingredients in the cookies! Can you give me the recipie? 

Have you thought about how long you will bf for? We saw the doctor yesterday and he said the longer the better, even when Harri goes onto solids at 6 months, he said to carry on with bf as a supplement. Based on what Jack's eating, I should probably feed Harri more (given that they're nearly the same age) - he has never stopped eating the milk in his bottle, so he always wants more, but is always satisfied enough not to complain...!

How much are the rest of you feeding your bubbas?

Harrison had his vaccinations yesterday and he has a mild fever today and had a night terror last night, poor thing. But he's being sweet. He's now 16.8 lbs, which is just above average for his age, nothing special, but he's 68cm, which puts him in the 95th percentile for length - still not as big as LB's Zac, but still pretty long!


----------



## GossipGirly

joli - if he drains 3 bottles in a row you need to go up an ounce, libby is starting to drain 6oz every 4 hours and sadly is not sleeping through the night lol Iv realised she was hungry but getting bored with trying to get the milk out of size 1 teats so have moved up to size 2 and she is a lot happier x


----------



## hibiscus07

GG--that's interesting re: draining 3 bottles in a row. That sounds like a good rule of thumb. Thanks for sharing that!

Joli--I don't know how you handle that schedule. I will MAYBE work 9 hours at the office and an occasional 1-2 hours here or there in the evenings (I definitely couldn't do it too frequently). You are quite the trooper.
That's amazing you can get 5 oz in 7-10 minutes. Hearing that makes me think my supply issue is def real. It will take me no less than 20 minutes to get whatever I'm gonna get. 
As for length of BFing, I'm planning to do a year, maybe more if it seems natural to continue. I was wondering if solids might keep him fuller. I originally wanted to wait until 6 months, but we started Jack on teeny tiny amounts of brown rice cereal (by HappyBellies) this week and he tolerated it quite well. I know it has probiotics in it--maybe that helps them tolerate it better.

BTW, I'm happy to report that Jack slept from 8 PM to 345 AM last night, and then 4-ish to 7. Woohoo! I'm still exhausted but it's much better than has been normal as of late.

Here's one of the lactation cookies recipes I found. I'm gonna try to make some this weekend:

# 1 cup butter
# 1 cup sugar
# 1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
# 4 tablespoons water
# 2 tablespoons flax seed meal
# 2 eggs
# 1 teaspoon vanilla
# 2 cups flour
# 1 teaspoon baking soda
# 1 teaspoon salt
# 3 cups oats
# 1 cup chocolate chips
# 2 -4 tablespoons brewer's yeast

1. 1 Preheat oven to 350°.
2. 2 Mix the flaxseed meal and water and let sit for 3-5 minutes.
3. 3 Beat butter, sugar, and brown sugar well.
4. 4 Add eggs and mix well.
5. 5 Add flaxseed mix and vanilla, beat well.
6. 6 Sift together flour, brewers yeast, baking soda, and salt.
7. 7 Add dry ingredients to butter mix.
8. 8 Stir in oats and chips.
9. 9 Scoop onto baking sheet.
10. 10 Bake for 12 minutes.
11. 11 Let set for a couple minutes then remove from tray.


Read more: https://www.food.com/recipe/oatmeal...cookies-by-noel-trujillo-192346#ixzz1EJwuY82j


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - when you say drain 3 bottles in a row, you mean over 3 feeds right? (just checking!). Harrison always drains his bottles. Last night as an experiment, I gave him 130ml for his dream feed at 11:30pm (I normally give him about 100ml), and he still woke up at 3am. I guess from what you're all saying, I should be feeding him more! I'm going to slowly increase it over the next few days. 

Tonight is Harrison's first time sleeping unswaddled. Have you all stopped swaddling your bubbas? 

Hibiscus - thanks for the recipie! I hope it didn't take you too long to type out :flower: They look yummy!! I've never pumped for longer than 10 mins - in fact, after about 6 mins, nothing more seems to come out. Pumping for 20 mins must be so tiring! That's wonderful that you're planning to bf for a year. I have no real plans for how long I will, I guess for as long as Harrison's main food source if milk - I figure once he goes onto solids, as that increases, his need for milk will naturally decrease and my supply will naturally decrease with it. When Jack slept from 8pm - 3:45pm, did you dream feed him in between? Harrison generally sleeps now from 9pm - 4am (with a dream feed at 11:30pm) then 4:15am - 7am. I wonder if he'll ever sleep through the night! On solids, when I went to the doctor the other day, he suggested when we go onto solids, for us to make our own rice cereal, cause that's better and more natural for the baby than the packaged rice cereal - has anyone tried making their own?


----------



## Joli

GG - I forgot to mention, we've had Harrison on number 2 teats since he was 10.5 weeks old, he got so angry at the number 1 teats, so we moved him up one, and he was so much happier! That's great that Libby is having 6oz at a time - so she eats about 6 times a day? I should get Harrison from 8 feeds down to 6 a day, but it's hard to work out the scheduling - I want him to eat at 1pm, so that I can come home at lunchtimes to feed him, but I feed him around 7:30am, so it's hard to figure out what time the feed in between should be throughout the day to get him down to 6 feeds. I was never good at maths! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, glad to hear that you are in the swing of things at work, although I imagine it still must be hard.
I have some questions for you ladies, I am a bit confused. How do you know how much milk you are giving your baby when you are breast feeding? Or are you always bottle feeding now?
also what is a #1 and #2 teat? :shrug:

as for me, my little kitten and I are doing great. The scan went very well and she is doing awesome. She is actually still measuring 6 days ahead :haha: little tubby and her legs are measuring in the 97th percentile so my doc said she might be a tall girl. :hugs:
she is kicking me tons now, which is so weird, I do love it though. She catches me off guard sometimes though.

as for names I believe we have mostly decided on Piper for her...with a couple of back-ups like Brookyln. I guess we will see for sure when she is born on what we feel she suites. We are not telling my parents as I know they will hate the name Piper at first, but its our decision. I think its cute, what do you guys think? too out there?

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

britt the teat sizes increase as baby gets older as they get more milk out..

joli yeh over 3 feeds in a row if he drains you need to increase, libby has been on 6 feeds yeh and im hoping with the new increase she will drop the night one :haha: and go down to 5! 

Maybe you could give him a feed at lunch time or morning even when he is not really hungry, like a top up feed to get him to his next one? so u keep him on your schedual? 
sorry must go libby calling ctach up with rest later x


----------



## GossipGirly

omg I love piper britt just seen that as I was logging off x


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon!! :hugs: yeah

okay but what is a "teat?"

cheers


----------



## GossipGirly

lol the thing they drink out of from the bottle?? x


----------



## hibiscus07

I had to think about that one for a second, too. Here, we call them nipples rather than teats. Either one makes sense, though!

Britt--I love the name Piper! Over halfway there now--congrats :) She will be here before you know it.

Joli-my supply finally increased--yay! I guess adding that 3rd pumping finally made my supply catch up. I made the cookies this weekend, too. I've had WAY too many of them haha. They are pretty yummy. No worries about the recipe--it was a copy/paste job. No typing out...phew :)

Regarding the dream feed, it seems to vary. A couple nights ago, he slept straight through to 345 but last night, he went to bed at 8, but was up again at 11 pm to eat, but then slept again to 5 am, and then got in another 2 hours after eating. Love it!

How did Harrison do sans swaddle? We stopped swaddling Jack at about 6 weeks, but only because I was so tired of swaddling him, that I had to at least TRY to see if he could sleep without it and he's been fine since then. We do have a routine, though. We put him in his sleep sack, hat, and then i put socks on his hands to keep them warm (ridiculous, I know). Our house is freezing! I actually think just having the routine of putting him in that sleep outfit, then turning out the lights in our bedroom, and turning on his sleep-sheep white noise thing lets him know it's time to go to sleep. Most nights, I rock him about 2-3 minutes, and lay him down in the bassinet in our bedroom and then leave. He can usually get himself to sleep after I go back in to the room in response to his fussing 1-2 times more, and then only stay for a couple of minutes.

We haven't tried making our own rice cereal. If you give it a try, let us know! 

TTYS, all :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Before I forget, new pics of Jack....
He had his 4 mo appt Friday, freaked out when he got the vaccinations, which was sooo sad, but was happy up to that point. 

He's healthy, but his weight dropped form 75th ptile at 2 months to just below the 50th ptile. I wonder if my supply issue is to blame. I swear he was like 15.5 lbs at home a couple of weeks ago, but was only 14 lb 2 oz at the Dr Friday. Pediatrician wasn't concerned, but I'll have to keep an eye on it.
He also had his first sweet potatoes Friday. Very entertaining! (see pics haha)
 



Attached Files:







1st Sweet Potatoes.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









1st Sweet Potatoes 3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









Crazy Eyes.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0605.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









MB and Jack 3 months 2 weeks 013011.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls!!

Hib - I think I will give the recipe a shot too. Still bf so hoping it will give milk an jump. 
I see jack has a sophie!! Arjun has one too & loves it!!

Britt - love the name too! How u?

Joli - wow u seem to be one busy woman!


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - I have no idea how much Harrison is drinking, that's the problem! Whilst I'm at work, I pump, so I can see how much I pump and I estimate that Harrison is roughly drinking the same amount when I feed him from my breast when I come home. But I can't find any resources to tell me eg. If I pump 120ml, then is that how much bubba drinks, or can he get more out, or will he take less out cause he stops sucking when not enough is coming out. I'm so happy for you that your pregnancy is coming along so well! I think Piper and Brooklyn are both awesome names - I especially love the name Brooklyn. It sounds like she's gonna be one cool kid :) So have you bought anything yet for your nursery?

GG - thanks for the feeding suggestions. :flower:

Hibiscus - that's awesome that your volume has increased - mine has done the opposite! Last week I was able to pump 150ml if I went 3 hours between feeds, but today I've only been able to pump 120ml - I think it's been all the stress and lack of sleep. How often do you pump at work? When you pump for 20 mins, do you have milk coming out all the time? I seem to have nothing left to pump after about 6 mins, but I keep it going for 10 mins just in case. That's fantastic that Jack is sleeping so much better now too! Harrison was going until 4:30/5pm before, but has reverted back to his 3am plus 6am feed since he had his 4 month jabs last Thurs. We're still swaddling Harrison at nighttime - he did not do well on Sat night without his swaddle - what a disaster! He has his daytime naps with no swaddle, but not nighttime! We're going to Cape Town this weekend for a week's holiday, so I'll try him out unswaddled again when I don't need to worry about waking up for work the next morning in case he has a bad night. Apparently making your own rice cereal is really easy, you just mix rice with a lot of water and boil it for a long time, then you mash the rice into the water, and it becomes like a cereal - then as they get used to it, you can add in an egg, or some mashed babyfood like carrot etc. I'll give it a try when Harrison gets to 6 months. I just love love love the pics of Jack!! Keep them coming! The one of him with food all over his mouth is especially cute!! You're looking well also :)

Devi - where's some updated pics of Arjun? He must be so big now!

So ladies, today is my birthday, and I've had some great news from work - they've agreed that I can work form home on Wed and Fri afternoons for the duration that I'm breastfeeding! I wish it could be longer, but for now, I'm so grateful. Best birthday present ever! I really need this though, last Friday I was so exhausted I nearly fainted. I hope the rest of you are well! x


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I will write more later just absolutely knackered, work has been unbelievably crazy, I am soooo tired. I had to work the long weekend as well....:wacko:

anyway, thanks for the positive comments on my baby girl's name. I really appreciate it. Joli, I really like Brooklyn too but its getting more and more common over here and I think we will probably go with Piper- providing she "suites" it when she is born. Hopefully we dont get too much flack from our families.

Hib- I have to tell you Jack is SOOOOOOOO cute! I absolutely love the profile pic of him holding and looking at Sophie :cloud9: adorable, we got our LO a Sophie as well

I will write more when I can, but hope you ladies are doing great.
Devi- nice to hear from you, how is Arjun? how is life in India?
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...love the name Piper. We had three names picked out for Stewart before he was born and kept them secret from everyone. When he was born, we decided we didn't think ANY of the three suited him. We trialled one of the names on him for a couple of days but it just didn't work. When then trialled another totally different name on him for another couple of days but didn't like that either. You can imagine, by this point one week on, how much pressure we were getting from people to name him!
I started feeling very down about it because I felt like I was almost failing him to not be able to give him a name but I just wanted to do it right and I was so tired and Neil was working all the time so we could never discuss it. Anyway, one night just before bed, we were looking through the name book for the umpteenth time and Stewart, a name never even on any long or short list was said and we knew instantly that was his name! Next time I doubt I will bother picking any names in advance - although if we ever have a girl her name is already picked and we don't care if she looks like it or not! :haha:
Can't believe how the time is flying by. Aren't baby kicks wonderful? Is your placenta anterior to muffle them at all? I am sure I missed loads of kicks because mine was.

Joli...can you get oat milk where you are? Just as oats is good for supply, oat milk is concentrated oatiness! Also you can get a doctor to give you Domperidone (Motillium) to boost supply. You can actually buy it OTC over here. Don't know if this will help you but here is a link about how to estimate how much a BF baby will drink:
https://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/milkcalc.html
Sorry you have to work so hard but it's great news you get to work from home to help with pumping.

Oh shucks it's almost 10pm and I am not done here but I really must get to bed to try catch up on sleep. Am recovering from a mammoth growth spurt where Stewart ate every 1-2 hours day and night for 48 hours! :wacko: Nearly killed me and I ended up with pinched nerves in my back and neck from poor posture. :dohh:

Will catch up more later. xx


----------



## Britt11

Joli said:


> Hey Britt - I have no idea how much Harrison is drinking, that's the problem! Whilst I'm at work, I pump, so I can see how much I pump and I estimate that Harrison is roughly drinking the same amount when I feed him from my breast when I come home. But I can't find any resources to tell me eg. If I pump 120ml, then is that how much bubba drinks, or can he get more out, or will he take less out cause he stops sucking when not enough is coming out. I'm so happy for you that your pregnancy is coming along so well! I think Piper and Brooklyn are both awesome names - I especially love the name Brooklyn. It sounds like she's gonna be one cool kid :) So have you bought anything yet for your nursery?
> 
> GG - thanks for the feeding suggestions. :flower:
> 
> Hibiscus - that's awesome that your volume has increased - mine has done the opposite! Last week I was able to pump 150ml if I went 3 hours between feeds, but today I've only been able to pump 120ml - I think it's been all the stress and lack of sleep. How often do you pump at work? When you pump for 20 mins, do you have milk coming out all the time? I seem to have nothing left to pump after about 6 mins, but I keep it going for 10 mins just in case. That's fantastic that Jack is sleeping so much better now too! Harrison was going until 4:30/5pm before, but has reverted back to his 3am plus 6am feed since he had his 4 month jabs last Thurs. We're still swaddling Harrison at nighttime - he did not do well on Sat night without his swaddle - what a disaster! He has his daytime naps with no swaddle, but not nighttime! We're going to Cape Town this weekend for a week's holiday, so I'll try him out unswaddled again when I don't need to worry about waking up for work the next morning in case he has a bad night. Apparently making your own rice cereal is really easy, you just mix rice with a lot of water and boil it for a long time, then you mash the rice into the water, and it becomes like a cereal - then as they get used to it, you can add in an egg, or some mashed babyfood like carrot etc. I'll give it a try when Harrison gets to 6 months. I just love love love the pics of Jack!! Keep them coming! The one of him with food all over his mouth is especially cute!! You're looking well also :)
> 
> Devi - where's some updated pics of Arjun? He must be so big now!
> 
> So ladies, today is my birthday, and I've had some great news from work - they've agreed that I can work form home on Wed and Fri afternoons for the duration that I'm breastfeeding! I wish it could be longer, but for now, I'm so grateful. Best birthday present ever! I really need this though, last Friday I was so exhausted I nearly fainted. I hope the rest of you are well! x

sorry happy belated birthday Joli!! :cake:
I like your work bday present :thumbup:

thanks 2016, I appreciate the name advice. Its a tough one for sure, I do love Piper, there is something about it that is so strong but also cute

My placenta is posterior, so I feel everything! its so cute, I started feeling flutters as early as 14 weeks and now they are full fledged kicks. It really catches me off guard sometimes- maybe its those 97th percentile long legs :winkwink:


----------



## Ladybird28

hello everyone, sorry been absent for quite a while but things are still manic here. Zac has started to sleep through the night more often now but the trouble is that he only has 1 or 2 naps during the day that last 10-15 minutes so Im struggling to get anything done as he's really clingy. He's also draining 7oz bottles every 3 and a half to 4 hours so I'm going to start weaning him in a couple of weeks. He seems to be growing so quickly, he just wants to try stand up all the time and sit up constantly. Time is going by so quickly, it only seems 2 minutes since he was born!
I really need to catch up with everything that's been happening on here but I've gotta say Britt I love the name Piper I think its fantastic xx

ps here's a couple of recent pics of Zac x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0662.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0646.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

LB, Zachary is so flippin cute- what an adorable little face. He looks cute in his Bumbo chair, we just bought one in lime green.
Glad he is sleeping through the night and growing a ton, hopefully he takes longer naps soon

:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Ladybird---Zac is sooo cute. Thanks for posting pics and it's good to hear from you.

Britt--how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - phew, I've finally got the internet up and running! I'm writing to you from South Africa - where it all began just over 1 year ago with Harrison. We had our IUI in February on valentines day, and here we are with our little bundle of joy! Being back here again has reminded me how much life has changed now that we have Harrison - we call him our little emperor, as he always gets his own way, and he's the one that always orders us around! haha :rofl: But it's so wonderful to be back here and breath a sigh of relief and content that we have our little boy. 

2016 - thanks for the milk advice, do you know if Motillium has any side effects? I'm surprised all bf women aren't given it at hospital if it can help boost supply! I'll have to check it out in HK... I tried using that fb calculator on the kellymom.com website, but with Harrison feeding 8 times a day, it says 112ml (3.75oz) would be in the high range - that doesn't seem to be enough for Harrison, and based on what GG and Hibiscus are feeding their bubbas, it seems like we have some hungry monkeys! 

So, this is all going to sound gross... but in Chinese custom, all bf women will drink fish soup or octupus soup to boost their milk supply. I was skeptical, so never had any - but in desperation to boost my supply back up, my mother made me octopus soup - it was gross, I came home and opened the big pot to find an octopus starring up at me, tenticles and all! - BUT, I drank 5 cups of the stuff throughout the day, and virtually instantaneously I had more milk - I know because after just 2 hours, I was able to pump 200ml (10oz!). Apparently it works as there are certain enzymes in the fish/octopus for stimulating more milk. The same goes for young green papayas. This makes sense to me now, as when I was in the hospital here, they kept feeding me this sweet papaya soup, it must have been for my milk supply. For those of you brave enough or curious enough to try, here is the fish soup recipie (octopus only for the very brave! haha):

https://www.thechinesesouplady.com/papaya-fish-soup/

Introduction:

This neutral soup is extremely rich in carotenes, antioxidants and vitamin C. It is the soup to make for women who are going through confinement and is said to aid in production of milk for breastfeeding women. The soup itself is very sweet and high nutritious. It is also ideal for babies and children.


What Ingredients are required?
4 medium-sized golden threadfin bream (or any other appropriate substitute)
1 large papaya (use green papaya if used for increasing milk in breastfeeding)
5-6 pieces of dried scallop
3 large dried dates
2 slices of fresh ginger
2 L of water
1 teaspoon of salt (to marinate the fish)
1 teaspoon of oil (to fry the fish)

How do I prepare it?

1.After the fish is cleaned, wipe the fish with paper towels or a cloth to remove excess water
2.Cover the fish with a small amount of salt (inside and out)
3.Let it sit for an hour and then drain any water
4.Peel and cut the papaya into large edible cubes
5.Start boiling your soup water
6.In a pan, add oil and fry the ginger with the fish on low-medium heat (until the fish is completely cooked and the skin is a slightly browned)
7.Put the fish into a soup bag and add to water
8.Add papaya and ginger
9.Boil for at least an hour
Any benefits?

&#9632;This soup is rich vitamin C, carotenes and antioxidants
&#9632;It is said to aid in milk production for breastfeeding women (use green papayas in this case)

I'd love to hear from you if you try it!

Britt - I think you're totally right - the name Piper is strong and cute at the same time, and I love that it's so unique. Will she have a middle name? So you're over 22 weeks now... WOW! Can we see an updated bump pic? I bet you have a lovely little bump now! So have you had fun buying all your baby stuff, have you set up your nursery yet? I can't wait until we can eventually get our new house so that Harrison can have his own little nursery. 

LB - what adorable pics of Zac!! He looks like he could be brothers with Harrison! haha. That's so cute that you have him in a bubble bath - does he try to eat the bubbles? I've thought of giving Harrison a bubble bath, but he keeps shoving his fingers in his mouth during bath time. Keep the pics coming! I can't believe how little he sleeps during the day! Harrison is still napping around 4 hours throughout the day and still wakes up in the middle of the night to feed, even though I've increased a lot of his feeds to 5oz, whenever I can pump that much. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!

Harrison has been coping really well with the travelling - he didn't love the 13 hour flight to Jo-berg and then stopover before going to Cape Town, he doesn't feed much whilst we're flying, he just sleeps, then wakes crying after an hour and does that throughout the flight. But the airpressure doesn't hurt him during landing or take off now that we know about feeding him throughout. He coped yesterday in 41 degrees centigrade whilst we were petting cheetahs and having a picnic (we kept him in the shade). He's just been such a delight. 

Britt - I don't know how you cope with the cole weather! bbrrr!! I find HK winters cold enough! I think the coldest we ever get is 10 degrees centigrade, and only for a few days a year!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, nice to have some chatter on this thread again :hugs:
Hibiscus, I am feeling great, I cant believe how awesome this pregnancy has been! The only thing is I get very tired easily, but other than that, fantastic :thumbup: I showed my hubby that pic of Jack with Sophie he thought it was pretty cute too :hugs: How long are you taking on mat leave?

Yeah Joli there you are!! In South Africa, wow how fantastic, hard to believe all of that was a year ago hey? It seems like just yesterday we were talking about your IUI, he is one strong boy and was destined to be here :hugs: are you guys there on holidays or meeting up with family?
Harrison sounds like a little character.
Yes, I dont know how I stand the cold either, actually I cant take much more of this winter. Its called an "el nina" year which is a very cold winter-so we have been dealing with this crap for months now. It is still -20C outside!!!! and the news last night predicted 3 more months of below seasonal temps :dohh: We will be looking for a second place in BC soon so that will be nice and DH is taking me to Maui when our LO is about 4 months I think.
That being said, I couldnt stand 41 degree temps either, I find that just as bad. We were in Costa Rica a couple years ago and I had a hard time with the temperature, I get heat sickness pretty easily and had to wear hats and get lots of shade. 

You must be excited to move into your new house, I saw pics awhile back on FB, its gorgeous!! Totally my style, we love modern contemporary.

Great news in boosting your milk supply and good on you for drinking that :thumbup: not sure if I could...:winkwink:

How is work going Joli? sorry so much questions but its been awhile.

Oh and as for bump pics, yeah I will have DH do one soon but I have to tell you I have all of a sudden packed it on. I went on the scale yesterday and I am up 18 pounds now!! :shock: what the heck?? I thought I was doing okay, mind you my boobs are so huge now its uncomfortable. I dont think I am going to be a cute preggo lady like you were, more like a house by 10 months, I will need to shop for moo moos :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, guys, this is just too good to not share.
Last night, DH was changing Jack's diaper and, even though I always remind him of Jack's tendency to pee on things, he still insists on playing with him while he's naked (Jack does seem to love it). He was kissing his legs and as he moved his head from one leg to the other, Jack peed straight in to his mouth!! HAHAHA! Serves him right! I asked him what it tasted like and he said he doesn't know because he couldn't think. He just ran to the BR and spit it out. 

Britt--I'm actually off maternity leave now. I've been back to work since Jan 18, and had a friend taking care of Jack until yesterday, when he started at the day care near our house. He seemed to like his first day, and everyone there is really sweet!

I'm so glad to hear your pregnancy is going well--woohoo! It's such a relief to have smooth pregnancies after all of us seemed to have issues with having viable pregnancies, isn't it?


----------



## Joli

:rofl: hahahhaha - Hibiscus, your little story made me laugh so hard! I thought it was funny when Harrison pooped all over his towel straight after DH gave him a bath, but your story is even funnier!! :rofl: Thanks for sharing!

Britt - we're here on holiday, a wedding on Saturday and we're here to see some of DH's family as well. Thankfully my mother is here with us, which has been such a blessing when we've wanted to do things like pet cheetahs, but Harrison of course couldn't go in, cause he'd be bait! So she's been helping us watch him. That's fantastic that DH is going to take you to Maui when bubba's 4 months, that's a perfect time to travel - Harrison really enjoyed Hawaii I think, and he's been enjoying the fresh air here in Cape Town too! Work has been awful - I'm so stressed and I feel like I'm juggling so much - it's nice to be away on holiday. I can't believe I've only been back at work for 2.5 weeks, it honestly feels like I never left. But I'm thankful that I get Wed and Fri afternoons to work from home now... my work has said I can only have this arrangement whilst I'm bf, but I'm going to try to show them I can still do the work and see if they can make this a permanent thing for me eventually. I doubt it, but don't ask - don't get, right?! 18lbs at 22.5 weeks isn't too much at all!! It sounds like you're right on track! Awww, hon, I can't wait to see a beautiful bump pic - I'm sure it's gorgeous and it's going to get even better as you get bigger :flower:


----------



## Britt11

Ha Hibiscus that is hilarious :rofl: almost serves DH right you warned him :haha: 
I cant believe you are back to work already, but it sounds like you are doing well and have the daycare all sorted out. Must have been so hard to leave Jack initially and I'm sure it still is.

Sounds like a lovely trip Joli, enjoy! glad your mom was able to come, my parents will be the type of grandparents that will be like okay can we come and cuddle with Piper for a couple of hours and as soon as she starts screaming they will be looking at their watches saying they have to go :winkwink:
but I know that going into it, so thats okay.

I checked my home scale today and it says I am only up 15 pounds so that just sounds much better to me. I will be 23 weeks tomorrow and LO is measuring 6 days ahead, so I will take everything I can get! My mom was huge when pregnant with us, so I am sure I will be too

tk soon
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha so funny hib! x


----------



## 2016

Joli...no side effects that I know of. I give it to Stewart for his reflux and it's available OTC too. Surprisingly mild stuff!
Sounds like the octopus soup worked a treat though! Yuk!


----------



## GossipGirly

hello girls :) Libby has cut her first tooth!! didnt seem to bother her until it actually started to cut and now she has a little razor! my girl is growing too quickly I swear if I didnt know when my last period was I would say she was older than she is! She has been here before I swear hahaha

Hope your all well?? x


----------



## Devi#1

No teeth for arjun yet

He was mighty sick last weekend 102 fever and a cold.. poor thing .. has recoverd now..
we went to GOA (beach resort) for our anniversary (11th march).. it was a refreshing break.. loved it.. 

Arjiun can now say MAMA !! & PAPA.. he said PAPA first though.. now everytime he is cranky / tired he just says MAMA MAMA! sooo cute! Oh now he is also rolling around non stop & is trying to crawl too.. 

I also started him on veggies done carrots , squash & sweet potatoes

Here is a pic of him this week.. In the pool.. he loves it! kicking his legs & splashing water everywhere!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4852.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - I have been so unbelievably exhausted... I had internet for a day whilst I was in Cape Town, then we lost connection and couldn't get it back again. The day I came back, I went to work and I've been shafted ever since... I still come home to feed and bath Harrison between 6pm - 9pm, but then I have to continue working from 9pm - 1am, then because Harrison's been jetlagged, I've been up so much of the night, before a full day at work again. I've been working on a really big deal as well, so my Saturday and Sunday was spent working too. Ug! 

Harrison is doing really well, he's rolling over lots now and is really vocalising. Tonight was the first time he was giggling like crazy to peek-a-boo, it's so lovely! He travelled really well to Cape Town as well, and was charming all the air stewardesses. He's at that stage as well where he wants to put everything in his mouth (though he's still only being breastfed). He still doesn't sleep through the night - he sleeps unswaddled during, but when I try unswaddling him at night, he wakes up every 2 hours. At least when I swaddle him, he only wakes up once around 3:30am. I don't think he'll sleep through the night until he gets onto solids!

Britt - How's the pregnancy going? I'm dying to see a bump pic!! 

GG - I can't believe Libby has a tooth already!! Are the bottom two coming through together or one at a time? Is she loving he teething toys right now? 

Devi - HOW cute is that picture of Arjun!! He is such a handsome little boy! That's amazing that he's already saying Mama and Papa, talking that at 5 months is so early. When was the first time you put in him the pool? How do you protect him from the sun? I've been dying to get Harrison in the pool, but I"m worried about how he'll cope with the temperature and the sun. 

I've attached a couple of funny recent pics of Harrison, he's got so many expressions now :)
 



Attached Files:







Harri1.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 7









Harri2.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









Harri3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Joli

PS - Devi, I would LOVE to go to Goa - DH and I have been dreaming of going to India, but we just weren't sure whether it's suitable to take Harrison until he's older...


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies a quick note but I will be back.
Devi- I cant believe what a big boy Arjun is now! wow, to think how fast these babies are growing is unbelievable, he is such a cutie! I cant believe he is already making words- wow!! thanks for posting pics, missed ya

Joli- I really wish work would slow down for you, poor thing that cant be healthy. I am so lucky that I get a full 9 months off (sh#t pay mind you, it doesnt even cover my mortgage but we have savings).
great new pics of Harrison, what a sweetie! he does look so long, he will definitely be tall between the 2 of you.

I will post a bump pic, maybe tonight- I need DH to put a happy face on it for me. Of course I dont mind you guys seeing my face but there are some creepy internet stockers. 
I am doing well, she is a pretty active baby but has been quieter the last couple of days but I think she switched positions. Sometimes my ribs really hurt to the left, I wonder if she has a foot wedged up there, little turkey :winkwink:
I cant believe I have less than 4 months to go! We have a 4d scan on April 1, so really excited

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh joli 2 have pretty much come in together, cant believe it!


----------



## Devi#1

I slowly took him in the pool I sat on a step put innhis toes the legs then slowlhnthe rest of him. Water was warm so that helped. 

Joli Harrison has grown so tall !! 
I applied lots of aveeno baby sunscreen & made him wear a cap & huggies swim diapers (did the job well )


----------



## Joli

Britt - it sounds like you've got a really active little girl in there, that's fantastic! Don't worry if you don't feel her moving as much, I went through that too and I worried a bit - but it's just them spending all their energy on having a growth spurt inside :)

Devi - thanks for the info on swimming! I bought some Organic baby sunblock, but the midwives told me I couldn't use it on Harrison until he was 6 months old !?! which is one of the reasons why we haven't been able to take him swimming. 

2016 - I've seen on FB that you've been taking Stewart swimming, I'd love to hear about it! 

Harrison is super long - he's bigger than most 6 month old babies I see here! Last night, he started giggling like crazy with us playing Peek-a-Boo, it was lovely :hugs;


----------



## 2016

Sorry girls...I've been hiding. Really struggling with PND over here and feel like hubby isn't supporting me. It's the age old - he works all day and earns the majority of the money until I return to work so he seems to think I'm having one big fat holiday! Nevermind my job runs 24/7! 
He's also got so super sensitive about money. I went out the other night to do the weekly shop after cooking dinner and getting Stewart down for what is usually his longest sleep of the day (4 hours). When I got home he started rummaging through the bags as I brought them in criticising what I had bought. He spotted a 3 pack of 6-9 month sleepsuits I had bought because the toes are tight on Stewarts 3-6 month size. I had been warning him for the last 3 weeks we were going to need to buy the bigger size. Other than his coming home outfit, this was the first item of clothing I had bought for Stewart. Have been using all second hand stuff that was given to him or new stuff that were presents. The pack of 3 sleepsuits cost £6.50. Give me a break! :growlmad:
Oh and I'm so depressed I don't want to do anything anymore. I eat crap all day, keep avoiding going to ride my horse (I used to go 6 times a week), don't care what I wear, terrible insomnia, panic attacks and I cry all the time. His response to that? Complaining I ought to do more round the house instead of sitting about looking miserable. Considering I have a long history of major depression you would think he'd know me by now. :cry:
Fortunately the depression hasn't stopped me being completely in awe and love with my darling boy. I try my best to be happy round him or he can sense my tension and gets very grumpy indeed. 
Jeez I didn't actually mean to write all that which is why Ive been avoiding the thread. :blush:

Joli...Harrison looks like a little comedian! He's got such an expressive little face. As you know, we are supposed to be taking Stewart out to meet my family in June when he is 7 months old. Just trying to see how it all works with vaccinations/car seats/travel cots etc. He will be too old for the sky cots on the plane so will have to be on my lap the whole time. How do I make sure I don't drop him? guess I will have to use a sling or something??
Anyway, about the swimming. This week we had the 3rd of a 10 week course through "Waterbabies". They help you teach LO water safety and to swim underwater! We submerged the babies in our very first lesson and are already up to about 3 seconds underwater. Stewart was a bit unsure the first couple of weeks (mainly cos I timed his naps wrong) but none of the babies in the class (youngest was 10 weeks old) struggled going underwater. it's so natural for them. This week Stewart really enjoyed himself and was smiling and cooing each time he came up from an underwater swim. He also just started to learn how to kick when being held on his tummy. Apparently at the end of the 10 weeks, the babies will be able to swim a short distance underwater between the trainer and mummy. There is an underwater photoshoot at the end of term so I will post the pics.

Will chat to the rest of you in a bit but Stewart is calling...


----------



## Britt11

oh 2016, please post the underwater swimming baby!!!! seriously how cute is that. I had no idea they could do that, really neat.

Oh hon I am so sorry you are having a hard time, I think its very common and normal to feel the way you are. I was wondering why I saw you on FB but never on this thread anymore, thanks for sharing. Are you able to get on some medication to help? I believe I will be more prone to PND as well because my mom and sister were and I wont hesitate to go on something if I feel out of sorts. It was a life savour for my friend and truly saved her marriage with her going on it. She wanted to leave her hubby and once she was on it she realized she was very hormonal.
that being said what is with your DH? sorry but he is being a dick! I cant believe he would get upset about 3 sleepsuits, or even question it- thats ridiculous. At present I am the main bread winner in our family and have been for awhile, I dont question DH or make him feel little about money...thats not right

anyway, sending you the hugest :hugs: hope you start feeling better very soon. we are all here for you and would love to know your updates


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'm so sorry that you're still suffering with pnd, that must be so difficult, especially when you're clearly not getting the support you need from DH. Aw, hon, I really feel for you. Have you spoken to a doctor about it? It's good that it's not interfering with your enjoyment with Stewart...but it really should be addressed before it gets any worse. How awful that DH is being so stingy with money, especially when you've hardly been buying anything for Stewart. You should ask him to babysit for you on a Saturday or Sunday, pump enough milk for Stewart, then you go off and ride your horse, get a haircut and your nails done, maybe have a massage - you will feel so much better and DH will have a flavour of how hard it is to take care of a baby all day. He will have no idea until he has the opportunity to do it himself, then maybe he will have some empathy for what you're going through. 

Stewart's water baby class sounds awesome! I wish there was something like that here - I can't wait to see the underwater photo! So the water doesn't harm their ears or eyes?

Britt - have you had any check-ups lately? Have you had a 4D scan of your baby girl yet?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, good to see you on here. How are you and Harrison doing?
Yes I had my 25 week check up last week, all is very good- measuring great although I have gained 10 lbs since my last 4 week check up :shock: I am up a total of 20 pounds for the pregnancy, yikers!! My belly is huge and so are my boobs but thats about it I think.....oh well will have to get back in shape after the baby.

Ladies I really need your help with something. Having some serious name drama in the household. I hope everyone logs on at some point to give me some advice.

*NAME DRAMA- HELP* I am not sure if its hormones or mother's instincts but I have had some serious doubts on the name we picked for our little girl. Dont get me long I still absolutely love it but I worry if she will get made fun of or picked on for it and if she will grow up one day to hate it. I have had these reservations for awhile but I made the mistake of telling DH yesterday that my dad absolutey hated it and thought someone might call her Pipe for short. Now he thinks I have changed my mind because of what my dad said and he flipped out this morning and said he is not welcome in our house anymore ect... He is mad that we have been calling her "Piper" for 5 weeks now and now I am changing my mind.
I told him it does not have anything to do with my dad or picking a cool name for our daughter, I need to protect her and provide a good life.

For those of you who forget the name we choose was:

Piper Yvonne Marie (last name is with an R)

the other problem is not a lot of other names appeal to me and if I do like it DH hates it. He refuses to discuss other names right now and is acting like a child.

as an FYI, the other name I like right now is

Carys (pronounced Care iss)

please give me your honest thoughts and advice.


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 :hugs: having a child is a huge strain on your relationship, you dont know how much until baby is here, we have had our ups and downs too, sorry u feel dh isnt pulling weight, u know u can always open up in here we dont mind.

britt - I changed my mind numerous times and libby wasnt named 2 days after she was born and well, you know how long stewart was still sqiggle as its such an though, important decision and you have to be 100% happy with it. I love both names btw and its enevitable children get nicknames at school whatever their name so I wouldnt worry too much about that now...

we have started libby on soliids and she is loving it and want more! so far she has had rice, squash, parsnip and sweet potato I have pureed and froze 2 trays of stuffs and she is just having about 1/2 a cube at the moment as her first tastes, ofc her milk is main source of food. xxx


----------



## 2016

Britt...both names really are lovely and I would tell you if they weren't. I really like the middle names too. Yvonne has always been a favourite name of mine. I don't really think people would use the nickname "Pipe" for Piper, but if they did it isn't a bad name at all. I used to get called Jobo the hobo at school. Any name can be turned into a nickname and if it can't they will just make up something altogether! My sisters used to me "Double-headed disconnected Kalahari bushpig" :haha:

DH and I spent months trying to agree on names and came up with a shortlist of about 6. We didn't use any of them. The name Stewart wasn't up for consideration at any point right up until the day he was named at 1 week old! Once your daughter is born, you will just know the perfect name for her. That is why it took us so long. I kept waiting for that "just right" feeling and kept losing faith we would ever find the right name. 
Oh and my other tip is don't tell people the name beforehand. Someone somewhere is guaranteed to say something and ruin every single name you might pick. If you only tell them once she's born, however, all you will get is "Oh how lovely". :happydance:

GG... thanks for the support. I saw the pics on FB of Libby eating. She was really into it! I get so frustrated with all the conflicting advice about weaning. Feel on the one hand some people are constantly trying to push me to feed Stewart "to make him sleep longer" which I don't believe it will. On the other hand I feel some people look down their nose if you start a day sooner than 6 months. Then there is the whole TW vs BLW debate. All I want is for people to butt out and let me and Stewart decide when it's time. As it stands I don't think I will wait until 6 months - his paed recommended 4.5-5.5 months because of his reflux and being a high percentile. I would probably give rice/porridge for a while then some veggies but hold off the fruit until his digestive system is much more mature.

Got DH to look after Stewart today while I went for a horsehide in the sun. Did wonders for my mood and he then realised it's not actually that easy to do anything when left in charge of a grumpy teething baby. He hadn't eaten lunch when I got home at 3pm. Welcome to my world...:smug:


----------



## Britt11

haa 2016, so glad you were able to get out and ride and let DH take care of Stewart, so nice for your well being and of course a serious appreciation for your DH in what you do every day!! :)

thanks for the name advice, you are so right. I think we will likely narrow it down to 3 names like you said and name her when she is born

oh the latest name I like is Sienna. For those who know my last name on FB. it sounds absolutely gorgeous together (and no baby will just have the second last name not my maiden name)

hugs


----------



## GossipGirly

jo I know Iv held back putting on the pics as people tend to judge, its obvious she was ready and has proved me right, but she has always been ahead of her time! I think people need to butt out and not be so cut and dry about the whole 6 month thing, afterall it was only the last couple of yrs its been changed and their is talk amongst hcp of it changing back, at the end of the day you have top do whats right for your baby and your family and you need to do whats right for you all. I find the people who tend to judge more are those without kids or those who had kids who are all grown up and work within the nhs and seem to forget how different every baby is (as u can tell Im talking about specific person :haha:)


----------



## 2016

GG...ready? She was positively licking the spoon! :haha: The paed said to me the more important guideline was that milk should be the main food for the first year. I think many people make the mistake of wanting to cut out milk as they introduce solids (not you obv). I think the very word "weaning" is old fashioned and apparently in the old days it was almost a race to see whose child could STTN and be fully on solids first. Doc said that food can be treated as a sensory play experience - same as you would give them textured fabric to explore...so with food. Although at least with food you are teaching them to put something in their mouth that's meant to go in there!


----------



## GossipGirly

well, introducing solids has not made the blindest bit difference... it would of been nice but it seems iv created bad co-sleeping habits and she wakes the same time 11ish (like now) for a bottle and to come in my bed :grr:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't posted in so long. Daniel won't sleep during the day. He hates to be put down. I kept saying when I was pregnant that I was never going to put him down, guess he heard me. Some days I get him to sleep for a little bit and then I clean. He will fall asleep at the boob and then wake up right when I put him down even if I wait for him to be in a deep sleep. He normally won't sleep until midnight and then I go to bed. For some reason he fell asleep tonight at 9:30 so I have some time before bed! He needs a surprisingly little amount of sleep. Ben sleeps way more. Ben is in a big boy bed now but refuses to hear anything about the potty. I started giving rice cereal, the dr. wanted me to so he would get some extra calories, he's not gaining very fast. I have no idea if I ever answered Joli and Britt about ttc again. We're going to start trying in January I think, we're not using birth control but once I get my period back we're going to do natural family planning until Jan. 

2016: I'm sorry that you've been having a hard time. I can't believe your husband is being so unsupportive, I really hope he starts being nicer to you soon. I wish I had something more helpful to say...I just hope you can start feeling better soon. I am glad you're enjoying Stewart though, he's so sweet. I have a friend who had pnd and she found medication very helpful. I'm not sure how you feel about that but it might be worth looking into if you think it might help. I really do like your status updates, you always have interesting things to say. I am trying to do more...I think I'm up to 2 in 4.5 months, a new record. 

Britt: I like Piper but love Sienna, so pretty and it does sound perfect with your last name. I can't believe how far along you are, time has been going so fast since Daniel was born. I am excited that I get to see some newborn pics soon! It's such a special time. Are you enjoying your pregnancy so far?

gg: I haven't put any pics on fb of Daniel eating in fear of the judgement. There are some people I know would say something so I've been waiting. Libby is so cute! I love seeing her new pics, such a sweet face!

joli: glad that Harrison is doing so well, he's beautiful!! I love that pic of him reading. You look amazing, you have a glow in every pic! Does he roll both ways? Daniel only rolls from front to back and I'm not sure at what age they normally do that. 

tink, love that you're so determined to lose weight, you look great. I am having trouble staying motivated. Hope you and the boys are doing great!

ladybird: How's Zach doing? Those pics were so cute! I'm just really behind in commenting. How have you been?

Devi: Arjun is adorable!!! How are you liking India? (I really hope I am remembering right and you did move to India...) 

I was wondering if anyone else has trouble losing weight when breastfeeding? I'd lost my pregnancy weight and 10 more lbs but gained a few back now but even when I am eating healthy and excercising it seems to be really slow. Much slower than after Ben. Just wondering since so many people say breastfeeding makes them lose it so fast. I think I need to post more often so they won't be so long!


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: meant to ask if your dh likes sienna?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Nic, great to hear from you!!!!!
sorry little Daniel wont let you put him down, little bugger :winkwink: he is so darn cute meant to say- say some pics on FB, man you have gorgeous little boys!!
so you are still bf but find the weight is creeping on again? hmmm....interesting, I am sure you look great and are just hard on yourself.

Pregnancy is going great thanks for asking, loving it, little hormonal at times but thats about it right now.

thank you, I really LOVE Sienna too and especially with our last name...its a name I would feel confident signing off on her birth certificate. DH was initally very upset and wouldnt discuss another name, he thought I changed my mind because of my dad but thats not true. I brought it up once and said the full name together and he said "yah" and didnt disagree....so I am leaving it alone for a bit (let him cool off) and then I will bring it up again. If he is really set on Piper, maybe we can use it as a middle name.

so OMG Nic,I remember you said you guys would stop at 2, how exciting that you are going to be trying for #3 soon!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
that is cool. I have been thinking about #2 already hee hee, we will see- it would be a career killer for me, but I think I would like 2. We will see how I do with the first one

:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

haha nic ur brave I want no more after this monster! :haha: thing is too is im going back to uni and have a year left then want to get sorted with buying a house and by the time we do all that it may be too big of an age gap to want to start all over again LOL! 

lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## 2016

Wow Nicole! TTC No 3 in Jan? I'm impressed! Looks like several of us might be TTC together although in my case it depends on if I have sorted things out with my OH by then. To answer yours and Britts suggestions about Anti-Ds, while I am sure they have helped a lot of people, but I see them as evil. Like BCP evil. I got put on them once back in 2001 and they had a dreadful effect on me. I trusted the docs and kept taking them but they turned me manic...so they changed brands/the dose and I became depressed, then manic, then depressed again. Then they go diagnosing me with bipolar disorder because of the swings MEANWHILE THEY WERE DRUG INDUCED SWINGS. I got put on stronger and stronger stuff until I didn't know whether I was coming or going. I needed pills to fall asleep and pills to wake up. In 2005, after years of hell, I took myself off everything (slowly of course) and have been fine ever since. I'm just trying to feed myself properly, exercise every day and count my blessings. If it werent for DH I probably wouldn't even be so miserable! I'm working on him though and hope he's getting the message.


----------



## 2016

Oh and Stewart is 4 months old today! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Happy 4 months Stewart!! :thumbup:
Yeah 2016, stay off the meds then for sure- maybe try some naturalistic approach, meditation, some yoga and some good old fashion counselling perhaps with DH. I hope he comes around soon, men can be such dicks sometimes.
It seems I have timing off with you ladies if you are going to TTC :dohh: oh well, only 14 weeks or less to go with my LO, cant wait!!


----------



## GossipGirly

i dont want any more children... no more ttc for me :haha:


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> i dont want any more children... no more ttc for me :haha:

Stewart is a real handful. I had a couple of mums look at me wide eyed when he threw a tantrum at playgroup. It takes all my strength just to cuddle him when he gets upset about something...which is a lot these days. Sure he sleeps a lot, but God help you if he doesn't get his sleep. Since about 3.5 months he's been waking a lot more so needs even more time trying to sleep to get his full quota. Anyway, I just keep telling myself the next one will be easier! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

libby has such a temper too, she has been here before i swear.


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> libby has such a temper too, she has been here before i swear.

:rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

we have just ordered an amber teething knecklace - hubby thinks its a load of "hippy shite"


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> we have just ordered an amber teething knecklace - hubby thinks its a load of "hippy shite"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh GG you are cracking me up today! Stewart has worn an amber anklet since about 2 months (didn't fancy a necklace for a boy). I am convinced it does something but my hubby either calles it "hippy shyte" or "gay". He is not homophobic btw! :haha:


----------



## Joli

Hello Ladies

It seems like every time I get a chance to write and I start drafting a message, I get interrupted - usually by work, so I'm very sorry :flower: So updates since I last wrote...work has been manic as usual, in fact, since I started back at work, there hasn't been a single weekend where I've been able to just chill out and enjoy time with DH and Harrison. DH and I had our 2nd year anniversary this past Sunday, but I was so exhausted and was working from 7am that morning, that we didn't do anything much! We went for a quick drink and DH got me some lovely orchids for my office, but that's about it. On the Saturday, we also had to put down my lovely family dog, she was a golden retriever and was 15.5 years old. It was heartbreaking, though she must be happy now in doggy heaven. 

In other news, Harrison has started saying "Ma" and "Da" when he's upset! I don't think he understands what it means yet, but it's lovely to hear those sounds coming out - and I'm proud to say that "Ma" came out first! He is loving his baths even more and splashes so hard I need a change of clothes every time. The little emperor still won't sleep throught the night though - we still do a 3am feed every night, but at least it's only once during the night! I'm still managing to see a lot of Harrison by coming home for 30mins during mny lunch break to feed him, and I'm also home at 6pm every night for his bath and bed - then I just continue on working into the evening. I got really ticked off at clients, who are making me go on a 5am conference call today for a closin we're having (they're located in NY). 

Britt - I love love LOVE the name Sienna - it was in my top list of names if we were having a girl. Piper is super cute too - I think you should wait until she comes out and then you can decide. We never told anyone the name we were thinking about with Harrison, simply because some people loved it and some didn't. The thing is, after you have your baby, and name it, no one is going to think it's a bad name, because you hear it in context. For a day, Harrison was nearly William, but I'm glad we waited and watched him sleep, saw his personality and then named him (yup, babies have personality on day 1 !!). Either choice you make I think sounds beautiful and strong at the same time, which is perfect for a girl. I love the middle names you have chosen too :) I'm really looking forward to seeing a bump pic! It's been so long! I honestly can't believe you're 27 weeks already - do you feel like time is flying by for you? Have you got any pics of your nursary?

Nic - we're going to be ttc again too, hopefully by Jan as well! I think it's great that you've started Daniel on solids, mama knows best - don't listen to anyone else! I haven't started Harrison on solids yet, but this last week he seems ready for it, so I'm going to get a book on how I'm supposed to start it all (I haven't got a clue!) - we're going to homemake all of our rice cereal as well. If I get time to start cooking, I'll get onto it this weekend! I lost lots of weight in the beginning with bf, but I'm starting to gain some back now as well - maybe your weight loss slowed down once you put Daniel on solids? As long as your healthy, that's the most important thing. I'm worried that I've done zero exercise since Harrison was born, and I'm sure my core muscles in my tummy are in shreds inside. I really need to start, it's just hard to find the time... 

GG - I'm loving all the pics of Libby that you're posting on fb, she loves her solids!! She was always such an early developer too. How are her teeth coming along? She is such a cutie and seems to have so much personality!

2016 - I saw on fb that Stewart is in hospital!?!?! What's happening? How are things going with DH as well? It sounds like Stewart is a handful - Harrison is pretty high maintenance as well. He's impatient and gets grumpy fast when he doesn't get enough sleep (not to mention the waking during the night!), but after he hit 5 months, he seemed to grow up suddenly and is learning to express himself in ways other than crying. I bet Stewart will be the same way! It takes a lot of patience being a mama, especially with a demanding bubba, but each time I hold Harrison and he's crying, I remember what life was like without him and how badly I wanted him - I also think that he'll never be as small as he is today ever again, so I'm going to cherish every minute of it -through the smiles and the tears :) Sorry for getting all gooey! Did you ever get Stewart's underwater pic?


----------



## 2016

Thanks Joli. You are right Stewart is high maintenance - gets impatient and grumpy quick just like you said. Doesn't like anything interfering with his sleep. In the last couple of weeks he's been having full on going red/blue screaming fits....but, like you, I keep reminding myself how much I wanted him and how my life would be empty without him now. Wonder if part of this is the reflux which him and Harrison have in common. Is Harrison off the Losec yet

Sorry to hear you have to work so hard. Will it always be like that or are you going through a busy phase? Terribly sorry to hear about your dog as well. I know how pets are like members of the family. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I honestly do think it's the reflux when they're just born that makes it hard for them to get into good sleeping habits and routines like other babies - reflux babies also tend to need more cuddling and comfort. Harrison has been off losec since he turned 4 calendar months old, and he's just gotten better and better! He used to hate being on his tummy because he would always throw up, but now we can't stop him from rolling over! We still have him in the co-sleeper next to us, because he just doesn't sleep through the night and it's easier to deal with him like this. I've also started swaddling him again too at night time (day naps he's unswaddled) - it just helps him sleep longer. I know most think he's too old to be swaddled, and he cries when I put it on him, but there's no denying that he sleeps better. Is Stewart in hospital?

Some updated pics of Harrison attached! :)
 



Attached Files:







Harrison1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









Harrison2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









Harrison3.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









Harrison4.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









Harrison5.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hibiscus07

OMG, Joli, those pics of Harrison are so cute, I squealed! No joke...
I hope everyone is doing well. 

2016--Sorry to hear about the PND. I'm surprised I didn't get any myself, but I did stay on a minimal dose of Prozac throughout the pregnancy--I imagine it helped. How are you feeling now?

GG--I hear you on the 'no more ttc' thing! It will be a few more years until we ttc again. DH has said several times in the last week, as we're dealing with Jack's 3 AM fussing, that he doesn't want any more. I hope it's a temporary feeling. He loves Jack so much, and is really great with him, so I don't think he's really serious.

DH and I are both like walking zombies these days. I seriously thought 0-3 months was supposed to be the hardest, but this work/baby balance stuff is for the birds! Jack got his first 2 teeth within the last 10 days and it has been brutal. Hopefully, that's it in the teeth department for a while. We've been trying to split up feedings, so I do the last evening one, and the 6 AM one, and if Jack wakes up in-between, DH will give him a bottle. However, it's only been working about half the time. My breasts get so engorged, it's hard to sleep anyway. I think I need to suck it up for a few days in a row and just let my body adjust. The sleep will make it worth it!

I've attached a pic of Jack in his Johnny Jump-Up from yesterday, and one from last weekend with DH's brother (during a teething frenzy!!)
 



Attached Files:







Johnny Jump-Up 5.5 mo.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5









Jack (5 mo bday) and Jono 2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls sorry I never feel like I post much these days..hope everyone is well

Joli - sweet pics of harrison, he has really changed and looks so grown up :) I cant believe her said Ma & Da that is so cute! 

Hib - nice to hear from you :) jack is a sweety! Im definatly no ttc again, we might have another well into future as i cant imagine not being pregnant again but at the moment, libby is enough :haha: yeah on the teeth! libby got 2 about a month back and I think another two are going to be following suite! 

hope ur feeling better 2016, did they catch anything at the hospital? Your fb status's suggest your boy is not sleeping? U know I know about that!

we are sleep training libby we are using a mixture of pu/pd baby whisperer and the shish pat technique.. I need to get this girl to realise she can go to sleep herself! she is being put down for all naps now and not held/rocked to sleep, its challenging but I have my bed back! and I need it back as im starting uni again end of the month and il be doing nightshifts so need her to sleep for mum. Last night she had me up every hour, but I didnt get her out the cot once just patted her back to sleep, her last bottle was 7pm and her next 7am but she only had 3oz tonight so im not expecting that again! 

britt - hope ur well, bump must be getting bigger!


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus! It's been a while, great to hear from you! Jack is SUCH a cutie! I showed DH his photo and he was chuckling at the pic of Jack teething on your DH brother's finger! Harrison has a jumparoo, which he just loves to pieces. Even when we hold him now, he's trying to jump in our laps all the time. I totally know where you're coming from regarding work, I'm constantly shattered! DH and I have to share a room with Harrison cause we're in a temporary serviced apartment studio whilst out house is being renovated (we've been here since Harrison was born), so everytime he even wakes up slightly, we're both up. He still wakes during the night, and I'm still just bf him, although last night he managed to go to 4:45am (new record!) but my bb's felt so engorged, I was dying for him to feed! oh the irony! I wonder if they start going through the night (if they ever do!) if we'll suffer from not having enough milk supply!? How's bf with teeth?? Have you started Jack on solids yet? 

GG - I'm loving all you fb pic updates, I feel like I'm watching Libby grow up :) I can't believe you're going to do Uni then a night shift, aw hon, you're going to be so exhausted!! Will DH be able to look after Libby or do you have to put her into day care? That's amazing Libby went from 7 - 7am without a bottle. Each time Harrison wakes up at night, I do the pat pat method, until it's clear that he is just hungry. I was really proud of him today though, we went out all day, and each time it was his naptime, and we were eating in restaurants, I just put him in his stoller, put a blanket over to block out the distraction, held his hand underneath and he feel asleep. Today was his first day ever when he didn't cry even once. Hopefully a sign of things to come!!


----------



## Joli

Wow, super quiet on both threads! Are any of you who have started solids doing baby led weaning?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli,
sorry meant to respond sooner. Love the pics of Harrison, he is such a cutie, seriously I love when babies get a bit older because they get more features- gorgeous baby. I also noticed in like every pic on FB he is laughing or smiling :thumbup: he seems like such a super happy baby, is that true for the most part?
Sounds like work is still so crazy busy for you but I am glad you still get to go home for lunch to feed him. 
So have you guys decided when you will TTC for #2? :)

I do have an updated bump pic (I am sooo big) I will post a bit later along with some 3D pics of my little girl.

thanks for your advice on the name, I agree we will be naming her officially after she is born.
We are leaning towards Piper Sienna right now- basically take out the grandmothers names unfortunately and give her a name she can change or use later if she wants if we are gutsy enough to name her Piper :winkwink:

GG and 2016 glad you are doing well, would love some updates
:hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, just got Daniel to sleep...I think he's getting worse at sleeping rather than better. I have to go to bed before he's up again but I wanted to post since it's been so long again! I got crosshairs today and ff says 5 dpo but I don't really think I ov'd yet. I'll see in a few days but I'm impatient to see, it's exciting to get crosshairs even when you're not trying!

hibiscus: Jack is so cute!!! Great to hear from you again! I am curious as well about breastfeeding with teeth...scares me a bit but I'm hoping Daniel won't be a biter. I love your avatar pic!! We have Sophie too and although it's a ridiculous price for a piece of rubber it was worth it, Ben loved it too. Hope you start to feel more rested soon!

Britt: can't wait for the bump pic and ultrasound pics! How was the 3d ultrasound? We had one with Ben and it was really nice but didn't end up getting one for Daniel...hope he's not mad at me later on. When are you going off on mat leave?

Joli: I think I'm going to do a mixture of baby led weaning and traditional weaning, (probably not the right name for it) We're going to give him some soft food on his tray while we eat and still do cereal and feed him purees after. Are you doing BLW? Those pictures are so so cute!!! He's such beautiful boy!

gg: That's great that Libby will fall asleep for naps now, is there a site where you learned the techniques? I need to try something, Daniel has fallen asleep without nursing only once other than in the car and I think that was a mistake because he's never done it again. Are you looking forward to starting school?

2016: How are you doing? are you feeling any better? Hope things are going well for you! Love the pictures of Stewart on Facebook, so handsome!! 

Not sure if Clairenicole, ladybird and tink still read this but hello!! Hope you guys are having fun with your little ones!! :wave:


----------



## nicole3108

I just re-read some of that and noticed it was a bit rambly but I'm going to use the excuse that I'm tired! Night everyone!


----------



## hibiscus07

Heeyyy giirrrllls! :D

Nicole, so nice to hear from you! Any baby pics to share?

Jack got his 2nd tooth w/in 10 days and was making us insane--argh! He seems better now, though, but was going through teething and a cold at the same time, so he seemed to feel kind of miserable. 
Re: biting, I think I noticed it a little bit last week but that seems to have stopped. My nipples haven't been super irritated in the last few days.

So, I finally decided enough is enough with this post-baby weight! I can't take it anymore!! I joined the Weight Watchers Point-Plus program, hoping it helps. I did WW before when I didn't even have much to lose, maybe 20 lbs (those were the days!), but now I'm seriously looking at like 50 lbs. I really don't think I've lost any weight since 3 months post-partum. They allot additional daily points for nursing moms, but I've read other people say that their milk supply was affected. Anyone have experience with this? At this point, I kinda think "oh well!" re: milk supply. It's important enough to me to lose weight, that if he needs 2 bottles of formula a day (or even 3) instead of just 1, then so be it. I really don't want to feel guilty about it. I've nursed him most of the time for 6 months now--I think he'll be OK with a little less breastmilk. (Can you tell this is the internal debate I'm having with myself?? haha)

OK, back to work...Hope all is well with everyone.
TTYS!


----------



## 2016

How you working ladies and those with more than one manage to write on here and I fail to time and time again is shameful on my part really! :blush:
I seriously don't know where each day goes. Stewart takes up all my energy and seems to be getting more strong willed by the day. His naps and nightime sleep has gone out the window and he demands to be entertained all day. Usually the only way to stop him screaming (literally I thought the neighbours would call the police the other day) is to walk him the the pushchair. Fast! If I slow down he starts yelling again. Slight issue is my SPD seems to have flared up again for some reason and, no, I'm not pregnant.

Anyway, last week after the disruption of being in hospital and the shock of Stewarts whole apnea breathing thing, my milk supply seemed to all but disappear. Stewart then refused to feed from me for a whole day which didn't help but fortunately I had enough stashed in the freezer to keep him going and then pumped each feed. I realised my supply problem when instead of pumping 5oz out each feed I only managed 1oz in 4 pumping THE WHOLE DAY! :cry:
I took action and went on fenugreek, oats and domperidone and managed to recover my supply over a few days. Now just have to build up the freezer stash again darn it!

Joli - you asked about weaning. Stewart's paed suggested I start him on rice cereal from just before 17 weeks so that he could maybe have a bit of that instead of the Gaviscon/Domperidone. I was keen because I thought at least that's food rather than chemicals. I seem to have got a lot of flack from some friends for starting him "early" but I decided to try anyway and wait a bit longer if he wasn't ready. Well he was! Even after having porridge once, he now flaps his arms in excitement as he sees me mixing it up! He grabs my hands as the sppon aproaches to shove it in faster and today cried when his quota was finished. Ahhh that boy love food like his mummy! I am so glad now I didn't wait until 6 months. When he does get to 6 months thought I will try a bit of BLW to make life easier. I think I will go for a combo of TW and BLW rather than choose one or the other.

Oh darn it, he is waking up. Sorry girls will have to catch up with the rest later. mUst dash!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies just a quick one to post some pics but hello to everyone, nice to see 2016, Hibisicus and Nicole on here posting. :hugs:
2016- I think I will be even more swamped too when the baby comes so no worries. Any new pics of Stewart?
Nic- sorry to hear that Daniel is sleeping less...he sure is cute though. New pics please! yeah for ovulating :thumbup: does that mean you may be thinking of ttc again soon? crazy girl :winkwink:
Hib- I cant believe Jack has 2 teeth, wow that must make for a cranky baby at times. Same thing we havent seen Jack inawhile, new pics please. Sounds like you have a great plan on your weight loss. I am a bit worried about the weight gain, I am actually up 25 pounds!! lol I have a docs apt on Thursday so she will let me know how I'm doing I guess

Okay pics are of my LO on the 4D u/s last week- she has DH's lips :winkwink:

I'll post a bump pic from yesterday on my other computer when I get to it
 



Attached Files:







baby pouty lips 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5









baby resting 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









hands under chin 3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4









baby with foot by head.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









hands under chin 2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GossipGirly

Joli said:


> GG - I'm loving all you fb pic updates, I feel like I'm watching Libby grow up :) I can't believe you're going to do Uni then a night shift, aw hon, you're going to be so exhausted!! Will DH be able to look after Libby or do you have to put her into day care? That's amazing Libby went from 7 - 7am without a bottle. Each time Harrison wakes up at night, I do the pat pat method, until it's clear that he is just hungry. I was really proud of him today though, we went out all day, and each time it was his naptime, and we were eating in restaurants, I just put him in his stoller, put a blanket over to block out the distraction, held his hand underneath and he feel asleep. Today was his first day ever when he didn't cry even once. Hopefully a sign of things to come!!

Thats good as thats what I was hoping it looked like for my family back home as they will miss her growing up so I like to put a lot of photos and updates on so they sorta feel like they are. 




Joli said:


> Wow, super quiet on both threads! Are any of you who have started solids doing baby led weaning?

Joli - harrison is getting so grown up, when will you be starting the weaning? Im guessing as late possible as it will be easier for you with just the bfing with you working and dashing home for feeds? How are you? Am I correct in thinking you are moving soon? or did I make that up? Im thinking of doing some blw in a few weeks as I cant get her to eat any pureed veg, just fruits and sweet veggies (parsnip, sweet pot, butturnut squash) so Iv had to buy a few baby jars just so she is not having all sweet fruits and doesnt develop a sweet tooth. She already sucks on a bit of rusk or banana but Im going to get one of those mesh things - NUby Nibbler that you put the fruit in and munch on.



nicole3108 said:


> gg: That's great that Libby will fall asleep for naps now, is there a site where you learned the techniques? I need to try something, Daniel has fallen asleep without nursing only once other than in the car and I think that was a mistake because he's never done it again. Are you looking forward to starting school?

:hi: Libby got a lot worse as they change how they sleep at 4-5 month I think we have it sussed. I just read the Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg, iv read it before but it never worked as well as it does now! 



hibiscus07 said:


> Heeyyy giirrrllls! :D
> 
> Jack got his 2nd tooth w/in 10 days and was making us insane--argh! He seems better now, though, but was going through teething and a cold at the same time, so he seemed to feel kind of miserable.
> Re: biting, I think I noticed it a little bit last week but that seems to have stopped. My nipples haven't been super irritated in the last few days.
> 
> So, I finally decided enough is enough with this post-baby weight! I can't take it anymore!! I joined the Weight Watchers Point-Plus program, hoping it helps. I did WW before when I didn't even have much to lose, maybe 20 lbs (those were the days!), but now I'm seriously looking at like 50 lbs. I really don't think I've lost any weight since 3 months post-partum. They allot additional daily points for nursing moms, but I've read other people say that their milk supply was affected. Anyone have experience with this? At this point, I kinda think "oh well!" re: milk supply. It's important enough to me to lose weight, that if he needs 2 bottles of formula a day (or even 3) instead of just 1, then so be it. I really don't want to feel guilty about it. I've nursed him most of the time for 6 months now--I think he'll be OK with a little less breastmilk. (Can you tell this is the internal debate I'm having with myself?? haha)
> 
> OK, back to work...Hope all is well with everyone.
> TTYS!

Libbys came in within 3 days so you had it rough! they always come in in twos, the next ones are the top, I think it wont be long as she is showing the same signs as last time, the top 2 are next but she looks super cute when she grins with her little teethies. 

Iv joined ww but it hasnt gone to well and with moving bk home at the end of the month for uni Iv kinda just given up and will try again when im at my mums as she always eats healthy so she can cook for me :haha: I think you have to do whats right for you and you have done so well to bf this much for this long, you cant do it forever xx



2016 said:


> How you working ladies and those with more than one manage to write on here and I fail to time and time again is shameful on my part really! :blush:
> I seriously don't know where each day goes. Stewart takes up all my energy and seems to be getting more strong willed by the day. His naps and nightime sleep has gone out the window and he demands to be entertained all day. Usually the only way to stop him screaming (literally I thought the neighbours would call the police the other day) is to walk him the the pushchair. Fast! If I slow down he starts yelling again. Slight issue is my SPD seems to have flared up again for some reason and, no, I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, last week after the disruption of being in hospital and the shock of Stewarts whole apnea breathing thing, my milk supply seemed to all but disappear. Stewart then refused to feed from me for a whole day which didn't help but fortunately I had enough stashed in the freezer to keep him going and then pumped each feed. I realised my supply problem when instead of pumping 5oz out each feed I only managed 1oz in 4 pumping THE WHOLE DAY! :cry:
> I took action and went on fenugreek, oats and domperidone and managed to recover my supply over a few days. Now just have to build up the freezer stash again darn it!

Im glad ur supply is up again, wish i had tried fenugreek when my supply dimished, I feel my problems where down to lack of support too though so I try not to dwell. Sorry Stewart has gone backwards with his sleeping, Iv always had a overtired, overstimulated screaming baby so I know how hard it is, hope he grows out of it quickly.

Dont worry once I start uni I wont be on much at all, too much work to do.



Britt11 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick one to post some pics but hello to everyone, nice to see 2016, Hibisicus and Nicole on here posting. :hugs:
> 
> Okay pics are of my LO on the 4D u/s last week- she has DH's lips :winkwink:
> 
> I'll post a bump pic from yesterday on my other computer when I get to it


Lovely pics, It will be intresting to compare when baby is here, such a cutie.


Well as for us, things are good. Libby isnt sleeping through but she is sleeping. She is still having a 3am feed as she doesnt seem to be able to get through the whole night this is pretty much our day at the moment if we stay in the house, it obv changes a little if we need to be somewhere, I find the more sleep she has the better the night :)

7am - awake and bottle
8.15 - breakfast
play
9am - 11am nap
11am - bottle
play
12.30 - lunch
1pm - nap
3pm - bottle
5.30pm - dinner 
6.45pm - bottle
bath
"chill time" on her cushion 
7.30 - bed 
11.30 - wakes for bottle
3am - wakes for bottle. 

I can pretty much handle that, gonna be hard next month having to wake for feed in the night but she is going back down in within 10 mins. When I put her down for naps she just turns on her side, pops her dummy in and goes to sleep, and I can leave her! never been able to do that! We always make sure we put her down to sleep now. :happydance: I have a different child through the day too. 

Ok so I'm moving in the next 2 weeks, and Im dreading it! :( Its only for a year and then we will be able to buy a house and settle down so Im kind of wishing the next year away which is sad as I should be enjoying it. 

Hope everyone is well

CN - payson is getting so big, I saw some fb piccys
tink - you seem to be doing so well, congrats on the weightloss and the pole dancing! I used to do lessons for fitness and its a lot harder than it looks!


----------



## Joli

Lovely to see the chatter! (Plus it makes my 3am feeding-reading much more interesting!) :)

Britt - Harrison is a happy baby, he giggles a lot and loves it when I'm being silly. Have you seen the video I put on fb of him giggling with DH pretending to sneeze? He's just getting cuter by the day (in my humble biased-mama opinion!) :) We'll be ttc#2 as soon as I get AF back - I guess it might be a while, as I'm still bf Harrison 7 times a day! I think baby needs to go at least 6 hours between feeds for AF to have a chance to come back. We've just started Harrison on solids the last 3 days, so as that increases, hopefully he'll drink less milk and I can have my body back. DH mentioned just last night that he was thinking about names for baby #2 - he said if we have a girl, he really likes the name Coralie. It was just sweet that he was thinking of it. I love love love you 3D images!! They're so amazing!!!! I think they're the best 3D images out of our thread. I am dying to see a bump pic! Don't worry about 25 pounds, that's totally normal! Most ladies go 35 pounds I think. Piper Sienna is such a beautiful name, honestly, I imagine with those combination of names, she can be anything - sounds like a model or actresses name to me - very glam!

Nicole - sorry that Daniel is sleeping so badly, he must be going through some big developments. What is his sleeping schedule like at the minute? That's so awesome that you have crosshairs! are you exclusivly bf? I'm feeding/expressing every 3-4 hours thoughout the day and night, so I don't AF is coming for me any time soon. Before we had Harrison, I had PCOS, I just hope that having him kicks my cycle back into normal gear so that we don't need any assistance to ttc #2. We're going to go a combination of BLW and TW (Traditional Weaning) - last night when I gave Harrison his carrot, I had pureed carrot on a spoon and I let him hold a slice of steamed carrot to put in his mouth if he wanted to. He took a bite out of the carrot, then spat it out, and took the spoon - so I figure he'll let me know what he wants (in the same way he did when we first started bf). I want him to know what the pureed food looks and feels like as a whole food, so I'll try to keep up putting both in front of him and let him choose which he prefers. 

Hibiscus - that's so cute that Jack has teeth! Harrison's teeth haven't come through yet, but he seems desperate to chew things in his mouth, so his gums must be itchy - apart from that though, he isn't showing any other signs of teething - should I be expecting anything else? Good for you on committing to ww, the hardest thing about losing weight is getting started! You should be really proud of yourself for being able to have bf Jack for nearly 6 months, especially whilst working, I know how exhausting it is! I don't think there's any harm in Jack having some extra formula if you're ready to ease up on the bf a bit. I totally understand your internal struggle though, I've been exclusivly bf Harrison, and part of me thinks that since he's 6 months old next week, I can try introducing some formula, but then the other part of me thinks if I'm physically capable of continuing to bf him, then I should just do that, and let it ease off gradually as he increases solids. You want to be a good mother and not be selfish (plus I genuinely enjoy bf), but on the other hand, you want control of your body again. 

2016 - great to hear from you! Well done on getting your milk supply up again! Getting back up from 1oz is such a great achievement! I've been drinking the wierd Chinese soup my mom makes every day. I have noticed that on days that I don't drink it, I only pump 4.5 / 5oz every 3 hours, but on days I do drink it, I get 5.5 / 6oz every 3 hours. It's such a mystery to me how it works. With Stewart screaming in the day, it sounds like he needs a nap but can't sleep (we had big problems with Harrison before on day time naps). We bought this musical dog which attaches to his cot (plays 4-5 songs like a cot mobile would do), and we play it every time he has to go to sleep. Now when we put him in the cot and play the music, he calms down and settles to sleep. We carry the dog music thing with us when we go out for the day in restaurants etc. so that he'll fall asleep in his cot whilst we're having our meal, it's fantastic! When Harrison was going through a rough sleeping patch as well, we started swaddling him again until he was ready to be half, then fully unswaddled. That's fantastic that the rice cereal has helped his reflux! What a relief to be able to deal with it with natural foods. You should remind your pals that when all of us were bubbas, the recommendation was 4 months rather than 6 for solids and we all turned out fine! :hugs:

GG - we just started weaning 2 days ago. It's so much fun! We made home made rice cereal (which Harrison didn't like), so we moved onto carrot which he loves. The next food I'll day the day after tomorrow is avocado, I've read that it's nature's baby food. I'm still running home for feeds every lunchtime, it is exhausting, but I love getting my Harrison fix for the day! We are moving soon (good memory!), we're choosing decorators at the minute to do up the interior of our house, but we probably won't be in until June - poor Harrison still shares a room with us and he's going to outgrow his cot so soon! I think it's normal for babies to prefer the sweet fruits, since breast milk is sweet - I've read that jared carrot is actually better for babies than fresh carrots, as they don't have nitrates in them. What are you going to be studying at Uni? It really sounds like you've gotten the knack of Libby's sleeping - Baby Whisperer seems to have really worked for you! That's fantastic that she goes to bed on her own, and that she goes down for the night without being fed immediately beforehand (this will be good for her teeth!) - Harrison can't go to bed at night without having some milk first! How long are Libby's naps during the day time? Harrison won't sleep longer than 30-45 mins at a time generally. His schedule:

7am - wake, feed, play
8:15am - nap for around 45 mins, then play
10am - feed with milk, the play
11:15am - nap for around 35 mins, then play
1:00pm - feed with milk
1:35pm - feed with solids
2:15pm - nap for around 45 mins, then play
4:00pm - feed with milk
5:00pm - nap for around 30 mins, then play
6:45pm - bath
7:10pm - feed with milk
7:45pm - sleep for the evening
11:00pm - wake for dream feed
3:00am - wake for feed
[sometimes he wakes again around 6:15am for mini feed]

Phew! that message took a lot longer to write than I thought! Since we're on the subject of feeding - I thought I'd attach some pics of Harrison's first try of carrots!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2296.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2302.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

thanks for the update GG, I love that picture of Libby on the carpet with her cute little nappies on :) she looks like such a character, glad you have settled into a routine.
Ahh lousy about the move but like you said its only for a year and then you get your own house

Here is a bump pic of me from a couple days ago, yes I'm huge lol and I wore black to be more slimming :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hmmm says invalid file type, will play with it later...sorry girls


----------



## Joli

Try converting it to a jpeg?


----------



## GossipGirly

I would try extending his awake time to around 2 hours as he should be able to stay awake that long and his nap should last longer? Then you can feed him when he wakes and this could extend his time between feeds and maybe help him go longer at night as he can clearly go 4 hours? libbys naps are generally 2 hours if I catch her in her "sleep window" if I put her to bed to early (this morning) or too late she generally only sleeps for 30 -40 mins. Sorry I knwo u totally didnt ask for BW advice there :haha: Of course if your ok with the current schedual just ignore me! xx


----------



## Joli

GG, I totally appreciate the input!! I agree he should be awake longer in the morning, I just can't get him to stay awake longer, as DH and I need to start getting ready for work by 8am, and once we leave him on his own, he goes back to sleep! Those days that he doesn't, he starts fussing which make it impossible for us to get ready for work. It will be different after we move, and the nanny can come earlier as she'll be living in with us. Keep any suggestions coming, I need the advice! I also wonder of his morning will extend if we start giving him solids then. One thing though, even on weekends where he doesn't go to sleep until nearly 9am, his naps are still short and he still demands to eat every 3 hrs. If I didn't know better, I'd swear the kid was wearing a watch! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm haha there is a BW 3 hour schedual I really recommend the book though libby is a changed girl! I swear by that book :haha: x


----------



## Britt11

Hope this works :)
 



Attached Files:







black-tank-1RS.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1









black-tank-2RS.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Joli

Yeah!!! Britt, what a beautiful bump!! It looks like you haven't put on any weight anywhere. Love it, I am so happy for you :) :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely pic britt

oh joli i didnt answer Im studying pediatric nursing at university I have a year and a half to go x


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt, you look amazing! Woohoo


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for your lovely comments you are so sweet. Trust me the ones with my bare tummy werent so attractive :rofl:
Hib- how are you doing? everytime I see your avatar of Jack I smile, I LOVE that pic
:hugs:


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt11 said:


> thanks ladies for your lovely comments you are so sweet. Trust me the ones with my bare tummy werent so attractive :rofl:
> Hib- how are you doing? everytime I see your avatar of Jack I smile, I LOVE that pic
> :hugs:

Aww thanks! He's such a punkin pie.

Because I can't resist, here are a couple pics of Jack that I took when we picked him up from day care last week (I didn't share these already, did I??). We were so happy to see him sitting at the table like a big boy--he's the one in white, in case you can't tell. 

And...here's a video of Jack with our cat, Alfie. Alfie really knows how to take one for the team haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI3vVIS7Hpc


----------



## Britt11

oh good gosh I just want to eat him up Hib. He is so freakin cute!! I love the nursery pics, he looks like a popular boy already. So cute, I cant wait for my LO!!
It looks like Alfie and him are best friends, OMG way tooooo cute! That cat looks like a little sheep with all his fur... :winkwink: and he seems to just love Jack, so precious thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleAurora

HI all!! sorry ive been MIA!! any one wanna catch me up?


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm where to start.. haha

everyone is doing well, babies growing so fast and britt has a lovely 30 week bump, just about sums it up i think!

how are u stanger?


----------



## 2016

Just lying in bed full of cold next to Stewart who has the same. He's threatening to wake up any second so might have to be quick:

Britt...that is one gorgeous all-baby bump for sure. Can't believe you're nearly there! We need to get some more grads in here! Quick!

GG...might just but that book though I think Stewart plays to the beat of a different drummer.

Joli...I was just thinking would it work if you tried giving Harrison his night feed expressed to try get AF to come back? Or would that affect supply? Just thinking as I will be looking to get AF back come autumn. 
Also, I notice in your pics H has a super seat bumbo-type thing. I was thinking of buying one - are they any good? Do you feed him in that? Are the toys detachable or east to clean?

LA - nice to see you back...of course I didn't miss much of sweet Amelias antics thanks to FB.

Hib - Jack is a cutie for sure. Does he like his Sophie giraffe? I keep seeing mixed reviews so don't know whether to buy one. Stewart loves to drool and chew.

Duty calls girls.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Aurora- good to hear from you, can we have new pics of Amelia please!!
2016- hope you and Stewart feel better

hello to the rest of the girls, GG your FB updates crack me up, keep them coming

hugs


----------



## LittleAurora

I saw the bump!!! its sooooo lovely!!!

Im Rebecca Mclucky on FB ADD ME!! :)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/O.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG01134-20110402-1211.jpg

excuse the mess in this pic!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG01144-20110405-1023.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/swing.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/200795_10150131000813105_588143104_6782339_2412219_n.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Britt11

oh good gosh is Amelia a super cutie. What great photos she takes, she needs to be in a magazine ad :hugs:
I'll add you in FB


----------



## GossipGirly

I added you too :)

Do u mean my geordie fb status britt? haha we where watching a vid on youtube on how to talk geordie and it was really funnby and sounded nothing like us! x


----------



## 2016

Oooh LA I hadn't seen some of those pics before....FASTER!!!! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

gorgeous pics btw x


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - omg, Jack is such a sweetheart! I absolutely love the video with him and Alfie. Harrison is only just discovering our cats, but they tend to ignore him. I think they're generally jealous of him so they don't want to acknowledge his existance! 

Aurora - those are such sweet pictures of Amelia, the one on the swing especially is fantstic, it looks like a professional ad! Honestly, she is just a beautiful girl. 

2016 - the seat we have for Harrison is Summer's 3 in 1 infant seat: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infant-3-Stage-Super-Seat/dp/B000YZAG7I It's really good and unlike the bumbo, it can be used for a toddler as well. The only downside is whilst we're trying to feed Harrison, he likes to chew on the toys as well, so last night, we got avocado all over the bumble bee! haha - it's easy to clean, but we will need to clean it!

GG - that's awesome that you're doing pediatric nursing! What a great profession that will be for Libby. 

Britt - I can't believe you're nearly 30 weeks! my gosh, how time flies!! So have you got your nursary all set up? Any pics? How is DH feeling about it all?

Harrison has been doing really well on solids, he has had carrots, sweet potato, avocado and today he grabbed a banana off my plate at breakfast - so I let him do some baby led weaning and he gummed the banana, spat out the chunks and swallowed what he could manage. It does make him sleep slightly longer at night, only to the extent that he now only wakes up once at night rather than twice. He's getting so good at being outside and taking things in. He's always gurgling to himself, it's just wonderful. Work is still a challenge, especially without more than 4 hours sleep straight in the last 6 months, but I'm coping. Harrison is worth it - I'm smitten all the time :)


----------



## LittleAurora

britt will you add me again i thnk i deleted you accidentally!!!!


----------



## Britt11

LittleAurora said:


> britt will you add me again i thnk i deleted you accidentally!!!!

:rofl: sure thing LA

GG- Hi girl, i read your post but sorry I'm not sure what you mean?

Joli- so glad little Harrison is eating all sorts of stuff and that its helping him sleep :thumbup: I know I cant believe I am almost 30 weeks, getting very excited now. I am lucky I have had a great pregnancy and so far have really enjoyed it. DH is beyond excited for his little girl to arrive. The bigger I am the more paranoid he is I might overexert myself.
I am arranging some maternity photos soon:hugs:
hope your work slows down a little for you. How will you manage 2 and work? you would have to go part time I would think.... Its something I thought of too, I would love 2 kids but it would be a career killer for me


----------



## Joli

2016 - I forgot to mention, great idea about expressing for Harrison's middle of the night feed...but... I can't pump enough during the day to make enough! He feeds once every 3 hours, so I get no time in between to pump any extra meals. I guess I could consider giving him formula for his middle of the night feed... but I seem to have some so far solely with bf, I feel strange for thinking about formula, plus, as you said, I'm not sure how it will affect supply during the day. I too want AF back by Autumn - will you be ttc again? 

Britt - Your DH is right about not overdoing it - I was silly and moving house made me go into labour a day after! I can't wait to see your pregnancy pics, I bet they're going to be gorgeous! I think you're right, if I have 2 kids, I will need to go part time, I couldn't keep up what I'm doing with a baby and a toddler. Hopefully by then, DH will be further on in his career and I can just be a good mama!


----------



## Joli

Harrison is 6 months old today!! :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

happy 6 months harrison, libby wont be far behind x


----------



## Britt11

are you flippin serious?? 6 months old already??!! where has the time gone sweetie, it sounds and looks like you are such a natural momma :)

thanks for the advice, you are right I need to relax. DH and I got into a little scrap this morning and LO did not like it, we really cant be arguing while pregnant or when she arrives, will make sure we both smarten up

anyway pretty soon I will be at the big 30 week mark!! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybird28

hello ladies.....sorry been M.I.A for so long. Just cant seem to get 5 minutes to sit down at a pc or anything at the mo. Zac is going to wake for his last bottle any min so will have to be quick!!
Ive missed out on loads of chat so will have to try n have a good read through everything.
Joil - wow 6 months already, time flies doesnt it, happy half year Harrison!!
britt - fab bump pics, you look great and nearly 30 weeks too, wont be long before she makes her appearance!
I will catch up with everything else when I get chance to read through the previous pages at some point
As for things with me, I started weaning Zac a couple of weeks ago and its been surprisingly easy. He loves all his food, opens his mouth for the spoon and so far hasnt turned his nose up at anything. Just hope he stays this good although I think he probably wont.
We are having very stressful times with our 7 year old at the mo, it is suspected that he has Aspergers Syndrome and school has become a nightmare. We are currently waiting for the local childrens mental health unit to supply us with a referral appointment but its really been getting us down, especially as Zac hasnt been sleeping well to and my 12 year old has gone all hormonal and turned into a stroppy teenager!!! 
gotta go get zac his bottle now and try and settle him for the night (wishful thinking!!!) as he's crying xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Ladybird, my son is 8 and and has high functionaing autism and aspergers. feel free to pm me or ask any questions. its a hard road! ((((hugs))))


----------



## 2016

Joli...I bought one of those seats off eBay and Stewart loves it so thanks! I've tried Stewart on butternut, carrot, sweet potato, baby rice and recently a tiny bit of pears even though I wanted to hold off fruit for a while but the rice especially made him soooo constipated. He loves to eat and opens his mouth wide every spoonful often grabbing my hand to help shove it in then fussing in between if I'm not ready with the next quick enough!
I stupidly forgot it's tricky for you to express with other demands on your time. :dohh: I might consider the odd bottle of formula to try bring AF back come October. I figure, with all the solids he will have by then it could just be considered a different taste for him, like a special milkshake! :haha:

Short on time again got to go to bed in a hurry. When does the 4 month regression end? it's killing me!


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'm glad Stewart likes his new boy boy chair! Harrison tried pear yesterday and it's a big yum yum! Try Stewart with avocado - it's a great thing to make if you're in a rush or on the go without time to heat up his food. Harrison loves it with some banana too. We're going to try him on swede and parsnip soon. Do you know when you can start meat? I'm conscious that Harrison isn't getting any iron in his diet, since he won't eat rice cereal. I think you're right about the formula - once Harrison is on 3 meals a day and he's still getting up in the middle of the night, I'm going to get DH to do a formula feed. I don't know how it will affect supply, but hopefully my body will figure out to make more during the day and not at night. Last night I tried (stupidly) to wean him from waking up at night, on the advice of the pediatrician, I did the whole pat pat routine, tried to get him to sleep, then when that didn't work, I fed him water, which he then chucked up - we were awake for an hour before I gave up and just gave him milk, and he was asleep straight after his feed. I give him 200ml (6.5oz) for his dream feed, but he's still awake 3.5 - 4.5 hours after. Oh, the joys of motherhood!! PS - I really like how you put having a formula feed like a milkshake - it makes me feel not so guilty to think about! :)

Britt - 30.5 weeks now!!! Wow!! Time is ticking - are you taking it easier now? When you do you fully stop working? Have you thought about what you're doing for your birth plan?

Ladybird - it's great to hear from you! - I keep thinking how adorable your profile pic is of Zac with his bubbles!

Harrison went into the pool for the first time today, he did well considering the pool was freezing!! I think we'll have to take him again in a warmer pool. I think he's teething now (finally!) - his gums seem super itchy, he's frantic to be gumming anything he can get his hands on, and underneath his gums feel quite hard. 

He had his 6 month check up this week, and he's doing well. He's now 8.93kg (20lbs), so he's nearly trippled in weight since he was born. Poor thing had his vaccinations and then had a mild fever, but he's much better now and as lovely and smiley as ever! :)

I've just bought him a Vtech first steps baby walker - have any of you used one of these or know if they are any good?


----------



## 2016

Joli...not heard of the walker but we've borrowed a jumperoo which he lives.

I've had to supplement Stewart with Aptamil these last couple of days. Due to teething, the heat and just plain noseyness he's been refusing the boob for some or all of his daytime feeds and biting hard/screaming if I try fees him! He has been refusing the last feed of the day (my lowest supply/slowest letdown) for at least a month now. Since he was in hospital I have really been struggling with my supply. I am on the maximum doses of Domperidone and fennel and have oats twice a day, lots of water blah blah but I was still only able to pump half what he drank expressed. Then this two day refusal and that was the end of my freezer stash! :nope:
My big problem is stress - ive been quite depressed and anxious since his breathing incident, having panic attacks and nor sleeping. Domperidone lowers the stress hormone but clearly I'm making more than it can counteract.
It all came to a head this Thursday when I went to a baby group and Stewart refused for the first time ever during the day. I had nothing on me to give him in a bottle so ended up running the 1.5 miles home with him screaming the whole way. He'd gone 4.5 hours from his last feed and was so starving. :cry: I decided, while I would prefer to give him breastmilk, I never want him to be so desperately hungry ever again. Now I will carry a sterile bottle and a couple of cartons of Aptamil in his change bag wherever I go. I gave him one bottle of it yesterday morning to check if it triggered allergies or reflux and he was fine. It even tastes remarkably close to breastmilk which surprised me as I was always told formula tastes disgusting. It took such a weight off knowing I had a reliable alternative for him while I try rest, destress and try regain my supply. He's only needing 5oz of it a day and im able to pump the rest.
I now wonder why I've been putting so much pressure on myself to give him only breastmilk when it was clearly making me go mental with the effort! I do hope it's just a phase and we will be EBF again soon but formula can be excellent stuff of used properly.

...bet AF comes back now! :haha:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I had no idea that you were struggling with the bf, I thought you had managed to get supply back up. I can imagine how distressing it must have been when Stewart was hungry at 4.5 hours between feeds! I have some friends who are using Aptimil and they swear by it. You have done such an amazing job so far with the bf - I think you should just do what you can manage but don't let it stress you out because (1) you will have the chicken and the egg scenario where you stress about not being able to make milk, so you can't make enough due to being stressed; and (2) you've gone for 5 months with bf, which is fantastic! It's all supposed to get easier from here - Stewart is starting on solids, so his milk supply will gradually decrease, the hard part for you should be done. Do you have any thoughts on how long you wanted to bf for? The doc told me that after you finish bf, it takes about 2 months to get AF back. If after I get Harrison on 3 solid meals a day, he's still waking at night, I need to either give him formula (as I do want AF back, if she'll come back!) or I need to keep tryin to wean him from waking up at night. It's so hard - when he wakes at 3am, I can either feed him for 10 mins and he's back asleep straight away or I can try to wean him, which means we're up for hours whilst he's crying and upset. 

If you will continue bf, although it's gross, I'd highly recommend drinking chinese fish and papaya soup. You're supposed to drink 5 cups a day (literally everyone here in Asia who wants to keep bf drinks this!), and honestly, the days that I don't take it, I put about 5oz every 3 hours and the days that I do drink it, I pump 6oz every 3 hours. It's strange, but it does make a difference! If you don't fancy it, then at least make yourself a papaya smoothie - you have to use a green papaya (i.e. it's unripe) rather than a yellow one, and just blend it with some soya milk and honey if you want it sweeter. For some reason, the enzymes in the green papayas help to make milk. Salmon is also good for helping with milk supply. When I was in the hospital, they gave me Salmon and papaya broth soup every day.


----------



## Britt11

HI Ladies, just a quick note as I have to get back to work.
Joli thanks for the happy 30.5 weeks, yeah! it feels great, she sure is a wiggler. I decided to incorporate her wiggles and kicks into my dreams last night ha ha, I was that exhausted, I dreamt that she was kicking me and doing weird stuff and then I woke up to her doing that. :rofl: SHe has got day/night backwards it seems

wow Harrison is a great weight :thumbup: he is so darn cute and happy, glad he is getting a taste for all types of foods.
Well I still have a big business trip/mtgs next week aggghh :dohh: not sure if I will fly for that one or drive...will play it by ear
actually my due date is June 30th and I start mat leave on July 1st :blush: lol, yeah dont ask :winkwink:, obviously i will need to take some vacation before then.
as for birth plan, no not really, I think those who plan everything out to the last detail are just very disappointed when it comes down to their labour experience, I am just going to go with the flow. I am delivering in a hospital with a GP doctor and I would like an epidural if possible, thats all I know. Hopefully I wont need a c-section but if I do, than I can accept that also

2016- I am so glad you got the BF sorted out and what a positive outlook you have :hugs: HOw exciting that you may get af soon to try for #2 :happydance:
hello to everyone else.
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt! Happy 31 weeks!! Aww, you're in the home stretch now! A friend who I've known since I was 5 years old just had her baby girl, she lives in Alberta and the Canada connection made me think of you :hugs: How are you feeling? Is your bump starting to make your back ache and feet swell? Have you been keeping up with any exercise throughout your pregnancy? I can't believe you're taking a business trip, that's insane! You should be staying put and near a hospital, because you never know! I had a birth plan, but it was really flexible. I went on www.birthplan.com and put one together from that, and it turned out to be really useful for our doc. I was able to have the lights very low when the baby came out, and I he knew I didn't want an epistiotomy, so he did perinial massage (which I swear is why I had no cuts or tears of any kind). I know it doesn't usually all go to plan, but it was a useful process to go through in my head. But by the sounds of things, you have it all under control and I'm sure it's going to go smoothly! 

DH is angry with me, cause the last 2 nights, I've been trying to get Harrison to go at least 5 hours between his dream feed and then waking up again in the middle of the night to feed. At the minute, I'm feeding him around 11pm, but then he wakes up at 3am - so I'm trying to get him to go back to sleep by any means other than feeding him, but nothing works. By 4am, it's been 5 hours since his last feed, so I give in. For those of you out there whose babies sleep through the night - HELP! How did you do it? I have tried water, feeding him tons for his dreamfeed, letting him cry (though admittedly I don't let him do this for long, as we share a bedroom with DH) - but even when I let him cry I'm still trying to get him to go back to sleep by doing pat pat and shhh. I just think that he's big enough now to go through at least 5 hours without a feed. 

The other things is he has been constipated the last 24 hours - he pushes, but not much comes out. I think it's from eating too much solids one day. I've read some articles that say give a little bit of prune juice, and others which say that's way too strong. Anyone know of any natural foods that can help and foods to avoid whilst he's constipated?


----------



## Joli

Here are some updated pics of Harrison now at 6 months old! :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Harrison1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









Harrison2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6









Harrison3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Britt11

what a handsome boy! You know Joli, I am not just saying this- I see lot of you in him, I mean a lot!! He may have light eyes and hair but his expressions and features are you. What a perfect combo :) ahhh :hugs: you better watch out for him when he is older, he will be a ladies man for sure

thanks for the birth plan info, may not be a bad idea to put some ideas down...problem is our healthcare system is very taxed and you are lucky sometimes to get a room and an epidural if you request it. Our healthcare may be free but I do find myself saying a lot, you get what you pay for :haha:

Gosh I hope the girls have some suggestions for his dream feeds. I have some gf's that their babies slept through the night early on at a few months and unfortunately i have some friends that their babies still wake up at over a year old (well one little girl in particular)
I think you are right to try and get him on track now otherwise it will just continue

I had a weird dream last night that I had my baby girl at the hospital but DH gave her a pickle to eat instead of waiting for me to BF and then she stuck part of it in her nose.... lol wtf??? nice dream!! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

he looks so grown up! Joli libby still wakes for a 3am feed, longest I can go till is 4am and then she is wide awake xx


----------



## Joli

Britt - you're so sweet :) I think Harrison is starting to get more of my features now as well, but clearly not my colouring! Your dream made me laugh :rofl: a pickle of all things!! 

GG - it's so good to know that Harrison is not the only one! What time is Libby's last feed before she gets up at 3am? I love your pic of her next to Minnie getting ready for the wedding, so sweet!

What did you ladies think of the wedding? I thought Kate looked lovely, but William looked ill to me (or half asleep!).


----------



## Britt11

I was sleeping during the wedding, but just caught some pics online just now. I really think she looked gorgeous, I am so glad she didnt go for boring old traditional. I guess i will be seeing highlights of the wedding for the next month now on tv lol....I'll have to check out William :)
I feel so sorry for her though, she will be heavily stocked by the paparazzi for the rest of her life...

how's work going Joli?


----------



## Joli

Hey Britt - yeah, William didn't look that great compared to Kate - she seems to have a good head on her shoulders. Poor thing will totally be stalked and adored at the same time. Work is still tough - my boss wants to have lunch with me next week to discuss my career, I think they want to make me counsel next year and partner within 2 years after that, and it's all good and well, but I wonder how it will interfere with ttc#2! Of course I won't tell them any of that for now, I'll take what they give me and then I can make decisions at the relevant time. Since I came off maternity leave, I've literally had 1 weekend where I haven't had to work. It's exhausting being awake with Harrison at 3am every night, then getting up at 6:30am and not going to bed until nearly 12am! I feel like I'm aging by the day! Are you still planning on taking a year off?


----------



## Britt11

its tough hey Joli? my goodness, on one side how exciting that they think so highly of you and want to promote you so quickly but on the other side that sounds like a buzz killer for #2. I really feel us career women are in a tough spot. I know if I have a second it will kill my career as well and I am the main breadwinner and sometime the sole breadwinner in our family. Your DH does have a great career as well, is he on the same path you are with your career or is it a bit longer? I have to say your schedule sounds so gruelling, omg you are going to burn out soon...something has to give a bit soon :hugs:
actually i never planned taking off a year, always 9 months, which is still great. I would start July 1 and go back on April 1, 2012
I think I will have to play everything by ear, but at the end of the day my family should really come first. I dont want to regret not having another child because of my career- if we want #2 we have to start cracking on it right away because I am getting old :winkwink:

cheers,


----------



## Britt11

OMG I just moved up another box!!! :happydance::happydance: yeah, second last one!
i had a doctor's apt yesterday and despite everyone saying how "big" i look my belly is actually measuring 1cm small. I know thats not a big deal but I like that I was on schedule for every apt so this one bugged me.
also my nipples are starting to really hurt, they feel like they are on fire with shooting pains, is that my milk starting to come in?


----------



## Joli

Britt - I would have loved to have taken more time off, but you're right, it's tough being career women. I would have to give serious thought to my job if we had #2 also. DH has a great job too, but I'm further on in my career than him, he's still a junior lawyer (even though he's older than me!) - he took some gap years off after uni. But maybe when #2 comes along, he'll be further on and I can at least go part time (here's hoping!). 

Your milk just might be coming in! If you have a good squeeze, you might find colostrum coming out - so strange when it first happens! My nips killed whenever I went into airconditioning - it all eased up after I had Harrison though. What's the prediction on how big baby britt is going to be?


----------



## Britt11

thanks Joli.
i guess the other option if you wanted to do it all is to get a full time live in nanny, but I know you really want to be the one to be there for your kids...
We would probably get a nanny if we had 2 kids but I am not sure I would like someone living in my space you know...

Okay my prediction on baby mini-Britt is 8 pounds :) (I was an 8 pounder myself ha ha and DH was nearly 8 pounds)
what is your guess? I am getting mat photos done next week, so you can look at my bump then if you want

hugs,


----------



## 2016

Happy 2nd last box Brit!

Ladies I am getting to the end of my tether here. Stewart is on day 10 of his nursing strike. Have been pumping all daytime feeds, supplementing one formula feed a day for the shortfall but it's exhausting! I have consulted so many people and tried everything and nothing to get him to feed again but he just won't! :cry:
And now tonight for the first time he has refused a feed while sleepy. He started to stir, I offered the bewb and he just went ballistic arching back and screaming - seriously screaming with tears running down his face. I really want him to carry on but how can I exclusively express? Just don't feel like I have it in me. I'm sore from my 3-4 sessions a day as it is. And how can I do something, keep offering, when it makes him so distraught? Feel like I am doing more harm than good.

Problem is I love BF him and don't want to stop. I could accept it if he was a bit older but he's only 5 months. What have I done wrong? :hissy:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time with the bf... do you think Stewart is teething? I've read that some babies when teething totally go off their food and won't bf cause it hurts their gums. Alternatively, Stewart might just be getting used to the faster flow of the bottle - I know that when Harrison is particularly hungry, he sometimes has zero patience for my breast, as it takes about 40 secs to let down and he gets impatient. When that happens, i change the hold into eg. too a football hold. Even now, Harrison prefers my right boob to my left, so after 1 min of the left, he comes off and so I flip him so that he's feeding form the left boob, but thinks it's the right. It's hard cause I hold him way out on my left, but it works. I pump 3-4 times a day every day, since I'm working full time, it's really tough, I know. What pump are you using and how long do you pump for each time? 

You have to remember how well you've done - 5 months of bf is so much more than most women are able to get to, please try not to be so hard on yourself. Maybe this is Stewart's way of telling you he wants a younger brother or sister, time for AF to come back! :) This is nothing that you have done wrong, all babies are different and they have their own reasons. I saw your photos on fb, and Stewart looks like he's coming on so well, he's happy, growing well and looks gorgeous - you've been doing an amazing job! I would suggest to keep bf if you can and you enjoy it, but maybe do it 50/50 with the formula milkshakes to ease the pressure off yourself. 

Britt - I think 8 lbs is a perfect weight. Harrison was 7.1 lbs, but he was born 3 weeks early, so he was on target to be 9 lbs! Lukily for me, he was long and skinny, so it all wasn't too bad! lol How exciting that your getting bump pics done! yeah! I'm so excited to see them!! We're taking Harrison this Sat for some professional pics for his being 6 months old. We're using the same lady who did my bump pics and his 10 day old pics. Will you get pics done of your little girl?


----------



## 2016

Thanks Joli...yeah Stewart has been showing teething symptoms since 8 weeks but things have really ramped up the last 2 weeks. I think his refusal has to do with that, supply problems after his hospital stay and slow let down. If I try distract or move him to wait for the letdown that is the end of the feed as far as Stewarts concerned. If I so much as breathe he starts arching and screaming.
With the bottles I've purposefully kept him on the slowest flow teat bf it takes him longer with harder work to have a feed...but I think he likes the teat which is harder than the nip. 
Last night was such a disaster with me only having 90 mins sleep total in 3-4 bits. OH and I had a blazing row in the middle of the night and I just lost it. :cry: The stress and heartache of having ones babe refuse is unbelievable. :nope:
I decided this morning that the whole scenario had become way too unhealthy. After a lengthy chat with a BF counsellor, I have decided to pump just 3 times a day for 10-15 minutes (I have a Medela Swing and can't afford to buy a double but I'm happy with it. I will be giving him 50% EBM and 50% formula (Hipp Organic) and we shall see how we go. I'm not even going to offer the breast to him until tomorrow night at the earliest or until I feel I can do so without anxiety which is putting him off.
DH is going to do all the night feeds tonight while I try catch up on sleep.

Speaking of which, Grandma has taken him out in the pushchair so I have 1 hour to sleep now so best go...


----------



## 2016

double! :dohh:


----------



## Joli

2016 - it sounds like you're really having a tough time with this. Maybe you can try stimulating your nips before a feed - maybe use your pump for 45 secs or so, and as soon as you feel the letdown coming, get him to latch on. If he still fusses, then you can rule out the problem being slow let down; if he's happy, then maybe it's a temporary solution. The advice from the bf counsellor is really good - I think 50/50 is a good approach, it'll take the pressure off, and that just might be all you need. It's also great that DH will help with a night feed. I have yet to get my DH to do a night, but it is difficult whilst I'm bf. Let us know how you get on with the formula. Have you started Stewart on any solids? That might help ease off some pressure as well, and it's a fun way for you to keep bonding with him!


----------



## Joli

Happy mother's day ladies!! Hope you were all spoiled (though I know those of you in the uk will have celebrated in March). DH surprised me this morning by giving me my gifts, which included a home made card with pictures of Harrison, and a DVD he had made of photos of Harrison from when he was born up to now, to Louis Armstrong's "what a wonderful world". He also bought me a lovely maxi dress and took me out to brunch at a lovely hotel here. I feel so spoiled! 

Harrison has finally been going from 11:15pm - 6:30am without a feed! Unfortunalty he is still waking around 5am when he rolls over in his sleep then wakes up crying as he's not sure how he got there! He is doing well on solids, his favourite is spinach and pear. We got some professional pics of him done this weekend to mark his being 6 months old. Britt, how did your photos turn out? I can't believe you're so close now! How are the rest of you ladies doing? It's been terribly quiet on the thread!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, wonderful mother's day surprise, your DH sounds very thoughtful
so glad to hear Harrison is doing well with his solids :thumbup: and that he is a great eater. How often do you BF now that he is on solids?
how is work going?
mine is crazy busy, but I am hoping last week's business trip was the last one....my goodness that was nuts, I'm still recovering from it

my DH surprised me this morning with a new bracelet from Links of London and beautiful mommy to be card :hugs:
I know cant believe I am nearly 33 weeks, still feeling quite good and enjoying pregnancy although I am huge, I have gained nearly 30 pounds :wacko: oopps, but I am very swollen, so I am assuming a lot of it is fluid. I do watch what I eat by my goodness some days I sure have a sweet tooth
Doctor says my weight gain is fine and everyone says I am all belly but I know I am bigger elsewhere too
anyway, got some bump photos done, will post them on FB when I get them from the photographer
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hi Britt - so you're just about at the 33 week mark! Aw, just one more week and you'll be in the final ticker box! It's amazing isn't it, when you think about all our heartache and hopes and dreams when we were ttc... and it's about to all come true for you :hugs: Lovely that you got a Links of London bracelet - I love their stuff! Don't worry about gaining 30 pounds, for someone who is on the slimmer side, normal weight gain is 35 pounds, even 40 pounds, so you're perfectly on target! 

I've attached a preview of some pics from Harrison's photoshoot last weekend!
 



Attached Files:







danielle_unedited_045.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









danielle_unedited_119.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7









danielle_unedited_165.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7









danielle_unedited_188.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Britt11

OMG Joli what gorgeous pics and what a gorgeous family. He seriously looks like the happiest baby! I will say it again, I see a ton of you in him in these photos, more so than your hubby. His features are all you..ahh so cute

yup, 33 weeks tomorrow and a GP apt tomorrow! I hope LO isnt early or late actually, ha ha I hope she is right on time


----------



## Joli

Happy 33 weeks Britt!! woohoo!! awww, you're so close now, it's exciting!! How are you feeling about the birthing aspect? Have things slowed down for you yet with work? Have you got any nursery pics? So may questions, it's such an exciting time! We loved getting Harrison's pics done, he is a happy baby and he has the funniest expressions. I think he has a lot of my features too - but with hubby's colouring. I always wondered what a quarter Chinese baby would look like! haha. 

How are the rest of you ladies? it seems like everyone has dissapeared... ?


----------



## Britt11

ahh Joli, he totally looks like a ginger too....love it :hugs: its a really nice colour his hair is
yeah mixed babies are always gorgeous, by mind you I can not see the 25% Asian in him at all, I bet when he is older people will be like really?
anyway, he is adorable, a little Joli with light coloured features, too precious

yes getting VERY excited, just wish i had more time to get stuff down, we are still finishing renos and everything is still chaotic.

this morning kitten had her leg right up at the top of my stomach by my rib cage, I think she has long legs in her 19 week u/s they were measuring in the 97 percentile :winkwink:
I have a doctors apt today so looking forward to getting updates, I am pretty sure she is head down again, so yeah!!


----------



## Britt11

oh look at that I am a honeydew today!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Ladies!
Just checking in--looks like we haven't been active for a while...

Britt--congrats--the baby should be here soon!
Joli--LOVE the pics. So adorable. We need to get some professional family photos soon, before Jack gets too big. He had his first official school picture taken last week, but we haven't seen the picture yet. I'll share it once we get it.

So, I'm trying to think if there's anything new with us. Hmmm...Jack's finally sleeping in his nursery and I think we're ALL sleeping better. Oh! This is actually something I need to ask about--have any of your LOs gone on nursing strikes?? Jack absolutely refuses to nurse about 90% of the time now (for the last 10-14 days). I have to pump (and he's willing to drink from the bottle), so I don't think it's my milk. He just hates being on the breast. I have no clue what's going on and I'm thinking if he doesn't resume VERY soon, I might just call is quits. It's been 7 months and even though I wanted to go a year, at least I got this far with it. This is making me insane, and my breasts are killing me almost all the time. SO sick of pumping. And what's the point, if the kid's not even interested? I would say about 50% of his bottles are formula anyway. Thoughts??

I guess in other news, I'm now down about 40 lbs from my last weigh-in while I was pregnant. YES! I've been doing weight watchers and have lost about 10 since starting 6-ish weeks ago. So, I feel better but I honestly feel like I could lose another 35. I can't believe how much I weighed. Ugh. At least it's coming off now.

Hope all is well with y'all--TTYS!!


----------



## 2016

hib...don't have much time but just wanted to say Stewart has been on nursing strike other than at night when he's sleepy for the last month. I am so sick of pumping and have to take Domperidone 3 times a day because it's wrecking my supply. :cry:
I have to give him 1 or 2 formula bottles a day to keep up with demand and I also half wonder if it's time to stop....but I love feeding him so much I just don't want to. :shrug:

Oh and happy 7 months to your LO! :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hib...don't have much time but just wanted to say Stewart has been on nursing strike other than at night when he's sleepy for the last month. I am so sick of pumping and have to take Domperidone 3 times a day because it's wrecking my supply. :cry:
> I have to give him 1 or 2 formula bottles a day to keep up with demand and I also half wonder if it's time to stop....but I love feeding him so much I just don't want to. :shrug:
> 
> Oh and happy 7 months to your LO! :flower:

Thanks for the b-day wishes to Jack--I'll pass it on to him :D

That is interesting re: Stewart's strike. What the heck is this all about?? I really like nursing Jack, too, and I feel a noticeable difference in how close I feel to him when I'm bottle-feeding vs nursing him. I don't want to give it up, either, but I think I'm clinging to the way it was rather than the way it's been lately. He actually just nursed about 30 minutes ago, which was surprising. It was the only time today, so we'll see if he continues (probably not, since he actually only got 2/3 of the way through it and then started freaking out and screaming, refusing to re-latch). At first I thought it was from his ear infection, but I'm pretty sure it's gone and it was the other ear, so I have no explanation for this....Argh

How are you guys doing otherwise, 2016?


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - good to see a little bit of chatter.

Britt - congrats on reaching term!! woohoo!! I had Harrison at 37 weeks, so things could happen so soon for you. I love love LOVE your pregnancy pics on fb, just gorgeous! 

Hibiscus and 2016 - sorry I can't help on the nursing strike front. I do know that Harrison gets frustrated to feed from me if my let down is slow or I don't have enough milk for him. I was worried a week ago that my milk supply had dramatically dropped and was only pumping 50ml each side, but my mother gave me more chinese soup and within 3 days, I was back to pumping 6-7oz. I hate that I have to drink this stuff every day, but it works. 

Harrison is doing really well, he can pull himself up now from a sitting position and he is loving his solids. We've cut down to 5 milk feeds a day (though he would rather have 6!) and he now doesn't feed between 11pm - 6:30am (though sometimes I have to give him half a boob at 5:30am). His tooth finally popped out a couple of weeks ago. We seem to have bonded on a new level, it's such an amazing feeling - he recognises me in a new way and I'm just loving every minute of it!

How are the rest of you ladies? Send some updated pics of your bubbas!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey y'all-
Haven't had much luck with Jack's nursing strike. He's nursed 1-2x since I wrote my last post. Ugh.
Interesting that your soup helps with your supply so much, Joli. Keep it up!

Jack had his follow-up with the ped on Tuesday--his ear infection seems to be gone. Woot. And his weight is up to 18 lb, 2 oz. Still below avg, but he's at a higher %-ile than the previous several visits.

TTYS!

Here's a new vid from this week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oOvoVrsBNQ

And recent pics
 



Attached Files:







jack 1st easter w Gracie.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









MB Jack Easter.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hibiscus07

I just noticed the comments about Will looking ill or half-asleep next to Kate--HAHA! Poor guy. He used to be such a good-looking kid. What happened?? He's looking more like his dad, for sure. He seems like a nice guy, though... :)


----------



## Joli

Hey Hibiscus - Jack is SUCH a cutie!!! I can't believe how much he's grown! That video is adorable, Harrison loves chip bags too. 18lb is a good size, don't worry about average numbers. Here in Asia, Harrison is considered to be a giant, he's 20lb, and 73cm long - but when you compare it to the West, he's not that big - so it's all relative :)


----------



## Britt11

Hib, Jack is so flippin cute!! thanks for sharing the video, made me smile :hugs: such a fun age you guys are at now. 
I'm doing well had my dr's apt yesterday and I am measuring 33cm instead of 35 but seriously my bump is huge but it disappears when I lay down. The doc said it was likely positional and she wasnt worried in the slightest. Oh and ready for this I have gained a whooping 35 pounds alread :rofl:
everyone says I am all belly, but I'm pretty sure my baby is not 35 pounds! 
I have attached a couple of bump pics at 32 weeks for you to see

oh and I am suffering from Sciatica...brutal, anyone have any tips? and slowing down isnt really an option for me...

cheers,
 



Attached Files:







sitting in white dress.jpg
File size: 114.8 KB
Views: 2









B&W by bus.jpg
File size: 163.7 KB
Views: 2









by farm house.jpg
File size: 160.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, y'all...
Joli--I'm glad to hear that Harrison is such a big strong boy! 20 lbs sounds totally reasonable for the age, probably not even on the large size (by our standards anyway). One of my friends told me about when she was living in China, everyone treated her like this hideous giant. She's 5'9" and maybe like 160 lbs but her clothing size was something like XXXL, and people would gawk at her like she was such an anomaly. She said it did wonders for her self-esteem haha

Britt--LOVE the pics!! You look amazing, and I can't believe you've gained 35 lbs. It really does look like all belly. Great clothing, great photographer, settings, etc. Perfect!

Re: sciatica, I had trouble finding comfort from my various aches and pains during pregnancy, but in general perhaps doing anything to stretch your lower spine will help. Can you get on your hands and knees and curl your back (tailbone toward the ground)? It might be too hard on your knees and wrists at this stage, but if you can manageit, maybe that would help.


----------



## Joli

Britt - I was only 1 week further than you are now when I had Harrison, it could all happen for you ANY DAY NOW!! Have you got your hospital bag packed and ready to go? The siatica is horrible, sorry I have been so late in responding - the only thing that helped for me was swimming, physio and a moist head pad. How is it feeling now? I commented on your fb, your professional bump pics are just stunning!!!!!! I love how they set off your gorgeous glowing self with the different backgrounds. Have they estimated how big bubba is going to be?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, I was actually just thinking of you and our little thread, wondering how everyone was.
thanks for the compliments, actually yeah the sciatica is much better, believe it or not I went for this miracle massage (this lady was amazing) and I havent really had problems since :shrug: yes only one massage...
I did my last business trip last week :wacko: seriously that is it, no more, i was absolutely shattered and the manager at the hospital worked me to the bone, I guess she missed my huge bump.
I am training the new girl, which is exhausting, i like coming and going as I please, now I havent been able to do my yoga or swimming because i have to hang out with her.
yes next week, I will be considered full term here at 37 weeks. I am certainly NOT ready to have her yet lol... and no I do not have my hospital bag packed or anything, should probably do that...
I dont know my doctor never said anything about her weight, but I am so curious, I am measuring 35cm right now but most people think I look huge. I was an 8 pound baby myself and DH was high 7's so maybe I will have a big baby.

anyway, how is Harrison doing? do you guys always call him Harrison or are people trying to shorten it to Harry? I like Harrison way better, its so elegant. How are you feeling? managing to juggle everything still? are you coming to Canada in August again?

so I am having some name drama still, i dont know if its hormones but I keep changing my mind. DH is absolutely 100% set on Piper and I keep changing my mind for fear its too easy of a name for her to be teased. The other name I am loving at the moment (DH luke warm on it) is Carys (pronounced Care-iss) its Welsh and means love. what do you think?

hello to everyone else, looking forward to updates and more pics....come on ladies, you never post on here anymore
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hi Britt! Thanks for resurrecting the thread. I've still been in such a fug I forget to look for it sometimes. :blush:
Can't believe how far along you are! I got my bloody show at 35+1 and Stewart was born at 35+6 so get packing girly! :haha: We of course want to see a bump picture. Are you doing a bump cast? I did one the evening I then later got my show and am so glad I did cos it's a lovely memory.

Let me reassure you about finding a name for your little girl. Both Piper and Carys are lovely lovely names. I can't see why Piper would get teased. Kids are mean and will make up a tease for any name. Can't remember if I said I was called "Jo-bo the hobo" at school. How dumb.
But whatever name you pick it is going to be perfect for her. I didn't believe people when they told me but I "just knew" when we had found the right name. I had serious doubts after our long-picked 3 choices didn't fit then we trialled one name and then another. After a week I was seriously losing faith in the process and thought I will never find a name that feels "just right" and should just pick one and get used to it. And then out of the blue a name that was never even up for consideration on either my or DHs list came out and was instantly the right one. I also think the fewer people you tell beforehand the better cos some numpty will always ruin it. Tell us of course - please do! :haha:

Going to go have a shandy now and try get an early night. I have been so exhausted due to Stewarts poor sleeping it's beyond a joke. I have taken to trying him on hungry baby milk now mixed with chammomile tea to make him sleep longer! :blush: I have collapsed/fainted twice just recently from low blood sugar/exhaustion I have to do something. Also I think my cycle has started up and am sure I've had ov pains so my hormones are a mess too. :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Jo, its so good to hear from you, missed ya
I have to say first off, what an adorable new profile pic, Stewart is absolutely scrumptious...seriously just want to hug him.
Sorry that he is not sleeping well still, gosh that must be so hard. :hugs:
I have a feeling my little kitten isnt going to be a good sleeper, she is SOOO active in the womb.

Thanks for the name advice, thats right I remember you guys had a really hard time with names and it took a little while before you decided on Stewart, but once you had you both loved it. I guess I am just going to have to be patient and wait until she is born and figure it out then, I have a feeling it will be world war 3 between DH and I though :wacko: but seeing as I will be the one that had just given birth I think he will have to side with me.

anyway, look forward to more updates. I wonder how Devi is doing in India?


----------



## 2016

Just a message from GG - she's deactivated her BnB account as it was too distracting while trying to study. You can still chat to her on FB though.

Hope you are well. Stewart keeps teasing me by sleeping through one night, up every hour the next! One month until we visit my family in South Africa - nervous! :wacko: Oh and I think all the missed feeds might mean I ovd a couple of days ago and, if that's the case, we BD twice in the fertile zone. :dohh: Really don't expect much to come of it just reminds me of good old TTC days!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Things are very quiet around here---I saw that GG disabled her account! Too bad, but I get it...

Have any of you gotten AF yet? I keep expecting it to start and it's not. I'm only BFing once every 24 hours (Jack will only BF once in the middle of the night now, and never during the day!), and I've been having tons of EWCM-ish stuff for like several months. I feel periodically crampy, and had such bad cramps this past weekend, I had to take naproxen. But, still, no AF! I had one brief spot of reddish/brown blood last week but that was it. I feel desperate to get AF, oddly, just because I'm terrified of getting pregnant. I just want to know where I am in my cycle. DH and I have been very careful (using condoms, but no hormonal BC), but I don't feel comfortable not knowing if I'm ovulating or not. Getting pregnant right now would be a nightmare for both of us, I think----so I don't even want to think about it!

So, if any of you have gotten AF, did you have any similar symptoms to what I've been having? How long did they last?

Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...funny you should be wondering about AF - I am too! I've also had loads of ewcm and ov pains and I did notice my cm turn to creamy just over a week ago so think I ovd. If that was the case we had two BDs vaguely in my fertile window with NO protection! :wacko: We do want more children but Stewart keeps me so busy atm I'm not sure how I'd cope with being pregnant or having another baby!!! Eeeek! It's also silly of me to not be watching my cycle closely cos, if I did fall of, there's a massive chance of it being ectopic so I need to be aware of these things! By my best guesses I am 9dpo today so might crack open a test in a few days even if I see AF. With ectopics I normally had bleeding anyway. 

Can you tell if you've ovd from CM, CP or temp


----------



## 2016

Awww Britt, I missed your "term" day! Bet you are counting down now! I am so excited to meet the next Aphrodite baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016--I missed Britt's term day too. Oops!
Britt--where are you? Are you already in labor?? :D Let us know how you're doing...

Thanks, 2016, for the info about AF. It's so bizarre. I guess it's par for the course. If AF mysteriously shows up, I'll let y'all know.

BTW, every time I log on and see your profile pic, I smile. I can't believe how cute Stewart is!! *squeal* I want to kiss that face!


----------



## 2016

Aww thanks hib :cloud9:...he must have got his dads looks!

Every time I see yours I think how happy Jack looks with his Sophie. I half wondered if I should get Stewart one but they ae expensive and I thought he might be abut old now. :shrug: Does Jack still play with his?

...must go over and see how the TTC girls are. I keep hoping one of them will graduate soon. :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> Aww thanks hib :cloud9:...he must have got his dads looks!
> 
> Every time I see yours I think how happy Jack looks with his Sophie. I half wondered if I should get Stewart one but they ae expensive and I thought he might be abut old now. :shrug: Does Jack still play with his?
> 
> ...must go over and see how the TTC girls are. I keep hoping one of them will graduate soon. :flower:

Jack does actually still play with his Sophie. He really goes to town, chewing on that thing now.

I need to update my profile pic. He's so much bigger now! I have a few new pics of Jack to share (if you don't mind). I can't stop showing people pics of my kid...the boy does me proud :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Jack at Henry's 1st BDay Party 061111.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 3









Jack and Ross at Henry's 1st BDay Party 061111.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2









Jack on Scooter.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









Jack Mad about Wedding Outfit.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2016

omg he's grown so much! Love that little ride on car and that sailor suit is just beyond cute!!! :kiss:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I am still here and still pregnant and 38 weeks tomorrow! Sorry, work is nuts but not to worry Friday is my last day :thumbup: thanks for the term comments, ahh thats okay I know everyone is so busy with their babies. Yeah it feels good, Kitten is really wriggling around a lot today, but has been sleepy for the last couple of days.

what sort of signs did you have in retrospect when you were going into labour?

I cant believe how freakin cute Stewart and Jack are!! I want to hug them too, love Stewarts little innocent face and Jack OMG, I smile everytime I see him checking out his Sophie :hugs:

I also cant believe you are talking about TTC again and cycles but yeah maybe in awhile hey when things slow down.

I am so excited to meet my baby girl, I will keep you posted and not to worry will send you pics and updates. I like that our thread is active again, missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Britt...my labour signs were:

- CM turning more EW rather than creamy from a few days before...but that could have been cos I started taking EPO at 35 weeks. :shrug:
- BH which were intense from 16 weeks seemed to disappear for the week before.
- Cant comment on movement cos anterior placenta meant I never felt much anyway but maybe less BH meant less movement. :shrug:
- I went off food for about a week before and had to force myself to eat (NOT like me at all!) :haha:
- Biggest sign for me was the night before my waters broke I felt a bit distant from everything/everyone. Went to dinner with my best friends but felt like I was far away. Also had a splitting "pinchy" headache and woke in the night blinded by it and feeling sick. When I got up to take some paracetamol I "just had a feeling" it was time...but told myself to shut up! :dohh:
- I had a bloody show 5 days before and my hind waters broke the day before. Pretty big clues those! :rofl:

Oh and FYI labour pains weren't even as bad as period pains for me and I hope you get to have a similarly easy experience. :flower: Just relax, breathe and go with it. It's an old cliche that your body is designed to give birth...but I believe it's true! But regardless of how your baby girls birth pans out, nothing will matter (really, NOTHING) when you cuddle her for the first time. :cloud9:


----------



## 2016

Ooh Brit it's the final countdown!!! (di do di dooo...di do di di doooo <sings>). You may feel "fat" and fed up by this point but it's really only a matter of time. :happydance:

Wishing you all the best for an easy, speedy and safe delivery. :flower:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Jo, yeah some days I am like yeah I can do this for awhile longer and some days I am like I am hot and fat lol!!
Kitten is moving so much right now, is that normal? thought she was suppose to slow down for labour
thanks so much for thinking of me, I really appreciate it and I will keep you posted- almost 39 weeks now whoo hoo :happydance:


----------



## 2016

...most people i spoke to said movements didnt slow down at all. I always liked as much movement as possible cos im such a worrier! :dohh:

You got your bag all packed? Don't forget to take lots of snacks - oaty bars, fruit juice that sort of thing.


----------



## Britt11

yes bag is packed, but need snacks I suppose.
I cant believe I am due next Friday :wacko:
how are you doing?
I cant believe GG is pregs again...ahhh, wasnt she the one that said no more kids they are done and that she is going back to Uni? I hope she is okay with the surprise but I am excited for her
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

I packed a massive bag and then didn't have it all with me cos I didn't think I was in labour! :dohh: Least I had the snacks though - oh and a clean shirt/book to read for hubs, change for the car park, phone charger and CAMERA really helps.

Yeah I was super surprised about GG. She said she might not have another! :haha: but it's fantastic news anyway. Happy exciting news!!!!
I said on her FB, I'm a bit jealous. We decided last week to start TTC again now but my cycles haven't come back yet.

I am beyond gutted for my friends IRL today who have wanted a baby for so long, eventually fell after years and treatment and have now lost the baby at 23 weeks. :cry: They are awesome people and would make fantastic parents...I hope and pray they will get their chance one day.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> I packed a massive bag and then didn't have it all with me cos I didn't think I was in labour! :dohh: Least I had the snacks though - oh and a clean shirt/book to read for hubs, change for the car park, phone charger and CAMERA really helps.
> 
> Yeah I was super surprised about GG. She said she might not have another! :haha: but it's fantastic news anyway. Happy exciting news!!!!
> I said on her FB, I'm a bit jealous. We decided last week to start TTC again now but my cycles haven't come back yet.
> 
> I am beyond gutted for my friends IRL today who have wanted a baby for so long, eventually fell after years and treatment and have now lost the baby at 23 weeks. :cry: They are awesome people and would make fantastic parents...I hope and pray they will get their chance one day.

Oh no :( I'm SO sorry to hear about that. I can't imagine, and don't even want to think about it. Do they know what happened??

Wow, re: TTC again! Good luck with it. I still haven't started my cycles again yet, either. Boooo! I'm so freaking frustrated with my body. I wouldn't even consider getting preg again until I am down to a healthy weight. If I got pregnant now, I'd probably be 400 lbs by the end of that haha. No TTC for us until another 2-3 yrs, I think.
I literally have 60 lbs to lose before I would feel comfortable wearing a swimsuit. So, I'm looking at a goal of next summer, rather than this one. I just canNOT stop eating crap, and I haven't gone to the gym since January. So mad at myself about this. I can't wear anything other than my maternity clothes. Sorry for all the complaining :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

WHOA I just saw that GG is pregnant again?! That's crazy! 
Is she joining our group again? 
I can't remember when her LO was born...last August?


----------



## 2016

GGs bubs was born end of October. She deactivated her account to concentrate on uni but they won't let her reactivate it. She created a new one but they deactivated that as soon as she referenced her old account. It's a rule apparently...:shrug:

My friends baby had xomphalos (sp?) which is where part of the bowel/liver is growing outside the body. They found this out at 12 weeks but carried on because it is possible to have surgeries to put it back. Today they went for another scan and in the last couple of weeks the babies head had swollen to many many times it's normal size with fluid. For some reason as well the pregnancy was also starting to threaten my friends life. The poor bubs could never have survived. :cry:
I just cannot believe this has happened to someone I am so close to. It's unthinkable. :cry: :cry:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> GGs bubs was born end of October. She deactivated her account to concentrate on uni but they won't let her reactivate it. She created a new one but they deactivated that as soon as she referenced her old account. It's a rule apparently...:shrug:
> 
> My friends baby had xomphalos (sp?) which is where part of the bowel/liver is growing outside the body. They found this out at 12 weeks but carried on because it is possible to have surgeries to put it back. Today they went for another scan and in the last couple of weeks the babies head had swollen to many many times it's normal size with fluid. For some reason as well the pregnancy was also starting to threaten my friends life. The poor bubs could never have survived. :cry:
> I just cannot believe this has happened to someone I am so close to. It's unthinkable. :cry: :cry:

That is just so tragic. I'm really so sorry to hear about it. I'll keep them in my thoughts...


----------



## Britt11

ahh so sorry to hear about your friend Jo, that is devestating :cry:

I cant believe they wont let GG come back to BNB, wtf?? that is stupid

well Kitten gave us a scare, hadnt felt her movement most of the day and was starting to get worried, had a scheduled dr's apt anyway, so my dr checked me out, all seemed to be okay but was still measuring 36cm instead of 39cm.
she sent me to the hospital and the little Monkey woke up as soon as the u/s was attached, tons of movement and great variability, so all is great :thumbup:
also that dr measured me and I am measuring 39cm :shrug:

anyway, they checked me too and she is super high, in no hurry to come out anytime soon, I could actually be pregnant still on July 10th!! :dohh:
any eviction remedies ladies? I will be looking at starting that next week


----------



## 2016

Oh dear what a little madam scaring you like that - hate to say it won't be the first time your little girl makes her mummy worry. Motherhood is the most worrying thing I have ever done!

As for eviction remedies...

Walking up stairs 2 at a time/bouncing on a ball/walking around like you are in long grass to get her to engage.
Evening primrose oil (I took 1000mg a day)
DTD! :sex:
I wouldn't do spicy food cos you might get heartburn and my yoga teacher did that and said she was farting curry with every push! :blush:

...but ultimately kitten will decide her own birthdate :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Britt--I thought you were talking about how to avoid eviction from your apartment! Doh! 
I don't know if I have any remedies to share. DH and I went for a long walk up and down hills about 3 days prior to my water breaking so maybe that helped?? Not really sure. I've heard the licorice causes contractions. Yogi makes a really yummy tea called "egyptian licorice".

BTW, y'all....AF ARRIVED! I never thought I'd be so happy for it haha. I woke up this morning and there she was. Not one ounce of cramping or anything, which is unusual for me. Maybe my periods will be different now. I've heard women say their cycles change after childbirth so maybe I'll be all set with cramps-free periods. Fingers crossed...:D


----------



## Britt11

thanks for the tips ladies,I think I will have to get off my ass and do something lol...
so Kitten gave us a scare yesterday with no movement, so long story short I got checked out at the hospital and all was fine there but my GP sent me for an U/S because she was worried she was measuring small- she had me at 36cm instead of 39cm but the hospital measured me at 39cm so she did it wrong obviously. Anyway, i still went for the u/s this morning and happy to report that Kitten is perfect, she is so darn cute and has chubby cheeks and everything. and guess what, they guesstimate her to weigh 8 pounds already :shock: she is still measuring ahead in her dates but according to my period i could still potentially have 2.5 weeks before induction. OMG, i asked the doctor if I could have a 9 pound baby then, he said yeah or 9.5!
he chuckled at the reason that i was there, was "suspected low birth weight/growth" ha ha

Hib- glad AF came back, lets hope its a much better cycle now


----------



## 2016

Britt...I have heard many mums say the bigger babies were easier to birth than the little ones. Little babies tend to fold/twist themselves into all sorts of awkward positions whereas the big 'uns know how to get organised! Besides, what really counts is the head circumference and Stewart's head was just as big as my friends 9 pounder and he was only 6lbs 6oz. 

Hib---yay for AF!!! I can't wait for mine! I just hate not knowing where I am in my cycle and we have decided to TTC again now instead of waiting until Stewart turns 1. :happydance:

Oh and Stewart is 7 months old today! :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

oh how exciting that some of you are TTC #2 already and I havent had #1 yet :winkwink:
Jo- would you not go back to work then?
happy 7 months Stewart!
and yes I am happy about the normal size head :thumbup: thank goodness DH doesnt have a big head


----------



## 2016

Britt...doesn't look like I will be going back, no. I couldn't leave Stewart anyway - his grandparents were supposed to have him 2 days a week but they can't cope with even 2 hours! He is a handful! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

ahhh hard to handle? :shrug: he looks like such an angel in his pics :baby:

wonder where Joli is? she hasnt checked in in a long time

was at a wedding last night, I felt more like a circus freak than a guest though, it was fun, all my friends and I still hang out since we were teenagers so its a very tight fun group. DH even got me to dance and people were pointing, look at her....agghhh, yes I am 9 months pregnant people and at a wedding, nothing to see here


----------



## 2016

^^ :rofl:

Yes Stewart is an absolute angel as long as you tread carefully! I have to keep a close eye on how much he naps because he switches from smiling to overtirred/screaming/takes an hour to settle within a couple of minutes. He gets so hyper and plays so hard he needs his sleep! He's also quite funny with eating and will only take his bottles lying flat on his back with no distractions. I must say he is mellowing a bit with age or maybe I'm just learning how to cope. :shrug:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt: I can't believe only two more days until you are 40 weeks! How are you doing? Trying anything to start labour? I don't know if it had anything to do with going into labour since my water broke but I tried eggplant parm a couple of days before and had sex for a few days before as well. I can't wait to see pics!! Hope you have a great labour and delivery!!

2016: That's so exciting that you're ttc again, well when your cycle comes back. I'm still waiting for mine too...we're ntnp but still waiting for ov. I thought it would be back by now but Daniel still isn't sleep through the night so I might have a long wait. Are you having any signs of ov? As for the Sophie thing which I think you asked a long time ago, I think it's worth it, especially since you're planning on more babies. Ben loved his for a long time and Daniel still likes it. 

Hibiscus: Good luck with the weight loss! I'm trying to lose weight too...well more like trying to try I guess. It's not going well so far. I find it hard to lose weight while breastfeeding which doesn't make sense. How's Jack doing? 

Joli: Hope you're doing well with Harrison! He's so cute! Love the last set of pics you put on facebook!

Does anyone know if gg can get back on here at some point? That's great that she's pregnant again but I wish she could get on bnb. Does anyone know how Clairenicole is doing?

Sorry it's been such a long time since I got to post. Daniel is still not sleeping much and is pretty crabby. I swear every time I sit down to type he wakes up or starts crying. I'm still breastfeeding but I'm always struggling with supply even with the domperidone so I've been debating supplementing a bit. He's not gaining very fast but the ped isn't worried. Ben was on the small side until about a year, now he's at the top of the charts for height and weight. He's crawling and pulling himself up, but doesn't seem to like either for more than a few minutes at a time. I want to post pics but I'll have to do that after, they're all on the other computer. My best friend had a baby a few days ago, after a 50 minute labour she had him on the living room floor, her husband delievered him. Pretty good after a 22 hour labor the first time! Sorry for the length, it's just been so long! I am going to try harder to post more, I miss talking to everyone!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Just noticed your avatar pic, what a perfect face! You make beautiful babies!


----------



## Joli

Grrr - I just wrote a long message and it has dissapeared!! I don't know what button I pushed...!

ok, I'll start again! Sorry I haven't been writing, I know it's poor form, and it shouldn't be an excuse, but I've been so busy day and night. Working full time is proving to be really tough, I hardly have time during the day to wee (seriously!). I'm still bf, so I'm expressing at work and racing home at lunchtimes and 6pm for feeding, then carrying on working until about midnight. Harrison was sleeping from 7pm - 5:30am, but even then, only getting 5.5 hours of sleep per night is taking it's toll! I'm not sure there's any solution really, I guess in a way I've kinda gotten used to it. 

Harrison is coming along wonderfully. He can crawl now (he has his own funny 3 legged crawl) and he loves to pull himself up and stand - often he lets go and can stay standing for a few seconds before falling down. Even in the bath, he won't sit - we now bathe him in a bucket so that he can stand during his bath! haha. I took him on a business trip I had in Beijing - my mom came along, so she look after him in the hotel room whilst I popped in and out to feed. I have several more business trips this year to Singapore, Taiwan and Dubai, so he'll be coming along with me to those as well! Harrison is so vocal now and has such character, I'm loving every minute of it. He is well into solids now and has three square meals a day plus snacks. We're going to take Harrison to Disney in Florida in 3 weeks time, so that should be fun. 

We got approached the other day for Harrison to do a TV commercial for a toy company, so he's going to do the shoot at the end of August which should be fun!

Britt, I can't believe kitten is just about here!!! I'm so sorry I haven't been there for you throughout your pregnancy in the way I should have, especially after all the support you gave me during my pregnancy. I want you to know that you haven't been far off my thoughts at all. Tips for making kitten come - squats (30 each day if you can manage) and a warm bath every evening with clary sage oil. I even took the oil with me into the delivery room and sniffed it during contractions, I found it really helped. I can't wait to "meet" your little one through pics, and hopefully one day in person!

I can't believe GG is pregnant!! I totally missed that on FB! Does anyone know how far along she is? DH and I want to ttc, but no sign of AF, maybe because I'm still bf/expressing 5 times a day... and also because we don't have a bed to DTD on! Seriously, we haven't moved into our house yet, rennovations still going on (move date is 14 Oct), so we're still in this 1 bed serviced apartment, sharing a room with Harrison. We've had to be creative with where we can DTD, but standing in a shower isn't very helpful for ttc, given the forces of gravity! Hopefully we can start properly after we move in Oct and Harrison will be 1 year old by then (gosh, time flies!). Do any of you who had a natural birth find that it's sore to DTD? I thought you're supposed to feel looser after childbirth, but I feel so much tighter, to the point where it hurts every time when we get started, as if it all isn't used to being stretched. The strange this is during childbirth, I had no tearing, so I'm not sure why it always hurts like this. 

2016 - I'm loving keeping up with you and Stewart on fb, he is growing to be such a handsome boy! Happy 7 months!!

Nicole - has Daniel started on solids? How's Ben doing? Looking forward to seeing some pics!

Hibiscus - Jack is such a cutie!!! That's awesome that AF has started already, do you feel like your body has gone back to 'normal'? Congrats on losing so much weight already, it's not easy. Now that I'm bf less, I actually feel as if I'm putting on weight! Grr!

Attached are a few recent pics of Harrison!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_9207.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2492.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2472.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_8987.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









DSC_9028.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hibiscus07

I am so incredibly sad right now. :cry:One of my coworker's babies died this morning. Little Sam fought it out for 5 months after being born at just 12 ounces at 28 weeks (the babies had twin to twin transfusion syndrome (TTTS)). He was such a fighter, they never thought he would make it and he somehow kept pulling through, with problem after problem appearing. Until the last week, I really thought he was going to make it. He seemed to have crossed a huge hurdle.

As a parent, you would wonder whether you made the right decision at every step of the way. He never knew an existence without tubes and some level of pain. I am agnostic but right now, I need to believe in a Heaven. I need to know that little Sam has someone to take care of him. I am glad his suffering is over. I hope his parents can take comfort knowing they did everything they possibly could and that his 5 months on this planet were valuable. His brother Sebastian will help them through it.

Here's his picture (just looking at his sweet little face makes me cry): https://fromaspeck.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/photo-21.jpg?w=490&h=365

Here's her blog: https://fromaspeck.wordpress.com/


----------



## Britt11

oh Hibiscus, talk about making a 40 week pregnant woman burst into tears. I am soo sorry for your friends loss, omg that is just not right. these precious little babies are so innocent and deserved nothing that was given to them, it breaks my heart that some babies die and children suffer :cry: he was so darn cute, agghh why couldnt he have just persevered through...not fair....he is in heaven, again so sorry for this loss


----------



## Britt11

I have to run out but I will post more later,
Joli- great to hear from you, no worries about not being on, my gosh your life sounds crazy hectic. I cant believe Harrison is already making his debut as a movie star :thumbup: just dont let him become a child actor too soon

Nicole- we missed you as well hon, I am going to stock your FB page and see if there are new pics of your boys

oh and thanks for the induce tips, I will try more squats and pick up that oil

I am feeling really huge and ready for her to come although she is showing no signs of coming... :wacko:


----------



## nicole3108

Hibiscus: I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. That's so sad, I can't imagine going through that. He was a beautiful baby. 

Joli: Daniel is eating three meals a day and snacks, he loves solids and always wants to eat when we eat. I feel like he eats a lot but he's still only 14 lbs 13 oz...I think that's a bit small for 8 months. Ben is doing good, starting to get a bit jealous now though. He's got quite a temper but other than that is very sweet. Glad you're doing well. I think it's impressive that you can work full time and breastfeed! I can't imagine how tired you must be though. 

Britt: When do you have another appointment? Do you think you'll get a stretch and sweep?


----------



## 2016

hib...so so sorry for your friends :hugs: as you know my friends suffered a loss recently too. It's just so heartbreaking for them.

Joli...wow Harrison is a high flyer and movie star already! And here I am stressing about my 12 hour flight to South Africa in 10 days time. Problem is I have been told he can't use a cot on the plane but he won't eat or sleep in my arms! :wacko:
Was it you that asked about GG? Think she is 6w6d today with an EDD of 16th Feb 2012. :happydance: She was complaining of MS and tiredness in FB so I take that as a good sign! 
Have no idea how you work as hard as you do! I'm exhausted just looking after Stewart! :blush: Oh and about DTD, it really hurt for me for ages too like there was a band of tightness around the opening iykwim. Just took it really slow and (tmi) would have DH put it in and just hold it there while massaging my shoulders to distract me until it eased off. Doesnt seem to hurt anymore now but we could never DTD in the shower cos I find it hurts more with the water washing, I'm too fat/unfit and our shower is a hand held one over the bath! :rofl:

Nicole...missed you hun! When you talk about Daniel it sounds like your describing Stewart most of the time. Have you ever done the quiz for his baby whisperer baby type? Will post a link later.
I am temping, using OPKs every day, checking CM and CP and still am none the wiser where I am in my cycle! I get quite a bit of EWCM on and off and have had a few twinges but my temp is all over the place (lack of sleep doesn't help). I wanted to keep a close eye so I could be on the lookout for ectopics since the docs told me I have a 99.98% chance of one!!! :dohh:


----------



## 2016

Britt...eeeek just 1 day to go! I'm so excited!!! :dance:

Nicole...here's the link https://www.babywhispererforums.com/index.php?topic=52283.0;wap2


----------



## nicole3108

Thanks for the link! I am going to do it after I make dinner. I always think that they sound very similar when I read your facebook updates. I am so annoyed with trying to temp when breastfeeding. FF says I am 85 dpo now, so I have to start again at some point maybe when I get more sleep. 

Do your opks have a line on them at all? Mine have been about half as dark as the control line which is better than a few months ago when there was no line but I haven't had a positive yet. Do you think you ov'd? I got so excited when I saw 3 dpo on your ticker! I thought I might have a couple of weeks ago but my temp isn't higher than it has been.


----------



## nicole3108

Also forgot to say hi to Devi, Ladybird and Clairenicole! :wave: not sure if they're still reading or not


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
ha ha its so funny to hear you guys talking about TTC again and checking OPKs seems like a lifetime ago doesnt it? dont be surprised if nothing happens until BF is over is tapered off a bit...some women get AF during BF but most dont.
Jo- I think that I would be nervous about a 10 hour flight too, obviously it will be okay but that is a long time for anyone, hopefully he sleeps lots
Nic- you sound busy with your boys, omg are you ready for another one soon? thats amazing. My next doctor's apt is tomorrow (my due date) but I am sure they will tell me baby is not engaged yet and not ready ha ha, she seems to bob in and out of being engaged- one minute I can walk and the next I cant :shrug:

Okay since the thread is back up, I need your votes on our name short list. Jo, i think you might have already voted but I forget already, sorry preggo brain.
ALSO I am taking guesses for birthdate and weight if you want for fun :thumbup:

here is our name short list, please give me your top 2:

Sienna
Piper
Reese
Paige
Carys
Kinley
:hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

Britt:Happy due date!!! :yipee: So happy for you, hope your little girl comes to meet you very soon! As for the names my favourite is Sienna and my second favourite is Piper! I think Sienna is just beautiful and Piper is very pretty as well. What are you leaning toward? Also I'm going to be one of those annoying people and ask if you have any signs of labour yet?

I am excited for another one whenever it comes. I would love to just get pregnant without really trying and not have any ectopics or anything first. If it happened really soon I would be nervous about getting everything done and taking care of 3 but I was really nervous about 2 and although it's really busy I love it. We're not trying, although it sounds like we are...I think I just have an obsession with peeing on sticks and temping. I don't think I'll ovulate yet, Daniel probably nurses about 20 times a day, he's a snacker.


----------



## 2016

Britt...my top 3 in order are Sienna, Carys and Piper. All are amazing names though (she says writing them down for future reference) she would do well with any of them. As for the others, I like Paige but have come across quite a few lately...probs cos its a nice name! :rofl: I do like Reese and am not sure as yet how I feel about Kinley...
Stewart was nowhere near engaged - transverse in fact - until the very day my waters went!
I only pump twice a day now (Stewart won't take the breast anymore :cry:) so I was hoping to see some sort of cycle come back. I've had twinges.
And of course HAPPY D DAYYYYY!!!!!! :wohoo:

Nicole...85dpo? :haha: I think FF is similarly confused with me. I don't think I've ovd. Have only been using OPKs about a week now just getting faint lines but today there was no second line whatsoever which I've never had before :shrug: Same as you I wish I knew I wouldn't have another ectopic but it is pretty likely with both tubes damaged. Oh well fingers crossed for both of us.

I'm so excited cos GG is giving me her CBFM so a new toy for me to obsess with!!!! :happydance: When I spoke to her yesterday she said she's not coming back :cry: so will just keep in touch on FB. Wonder if she reads this thread anymore....if so, Happy 7 weeks hunny! :flower:


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for your votes, I really appreciate it..
at first it was going to be Piper and that was it but the more I thought about it the more I was worried about possible teasing with that name, apparently a lot of people around here have named their dog that :wacko: and of course rhymes with Diaper, hyper, similar to Pooper ect... I dont want my child to look at me one day and say why the heck did you name me that?? DH is still fixed on it a bit but I dont care, he didnt carry her for 9 months and deliver her!! :)

its interesting how you both picked Sienna...
I dont know what my leader is anymore, I really like Carys and I like Sienna and Reese probably (maybe Paige as a second name) but DH does like Paige, so if he will give me that name instead of Piper than I would compromise. I like Kinley but I think it might be a name that doesnt age well, cant see her in the boardroom running a fortune 500 company with Kinley....but its not out

well thx for the happy 40 weeks, okay baby where are you :shrug:
I thought I had some contractionsn last night but nothing now, so I think maybe it was gas? I have a dr's apt today so will find out for sure whats going on....oh gosh ladies keep your fx'd that I dont go the full 10 days overdue....aggh, she is already over 8 pounds!!

luv ya girls
:hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

I forgot to guess! I say Sunday and for weight I will guess 8 lbs 7 oz. Let us know if you're dialated/effaced if you get a chance after the appt! So exciting, really any time now!!


----------



## 2016

Britt...I say you'll have her day after tomorrow and she will be 7lbs11oz.


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, had my doctors apt, cervix is still closed and nothing happenign :dohh: that being said she the doc said its a good sign with the cramps and it may turn into labour soon. They will see me Monday for a sweep but she asked that I walk lots and do stairs....lol, I dont have energy for anything right now.

thanks for your guesses, I hope Jo is right :thumbup: hee hee


----------



## 2016

Waiting waiting waiting for kitten to arrive....:coffee:

He Britt you best keep updating us or we will think you've popped already! :haha: Best of luck hunny. xx

Hey girls I have to come on here and say for those of you who didn't see on FB - WE HAVE A TOOOOOOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After 5 months of teething there is FINALLY something to show for it! :wohoo:


----------



## Britt11

yeah for the tooth Jo!!!!! WOO HOO :thumbup:

no baby yet, but i did loose my plug and had an achy tummy overnight :dohh: nothing since I have gotten up. I thought I had lost my plug yesterday and even more came out this morning, my goodness how big is that thing?? lol

i am hoping with everything that I have her tomorrow


----------



## 2016

Britt...the plug keeps growing back so it seems to go on forever! Very good signs though I'm sure she will be here soon. :kiss:


----------



## Joli

ooohhhhhhhhhhh, Britt, this is sooooo exciting!!!!! Kitten is going to arrive so soon! I'm guessing 8lbs on the dot and she's coming in tomorrow morning! All the names on your list are beautiful and strong, some great choices! My favourite names on your list are Sienna and Reese. We had seriously considered Sienna if we were going to have a girl. BUT, that's just my thoughts, it's hard to know the right name without meeting little Kitten herself! You could always call her Catherine (link) and then calle her Kitty for short :) hehee

2016 - congrats on the tooth!! Number 2 will closely follow behind! Harrison was fine for a while, but has started teething again - I think his top teeth will be coming through soon. When are you off to SA? i know you haven't asked for advice, but since we've done a lot of long haul trips with Harrison, I thought I'd share some helpful travel tips - 

- Feed milk on the way up and down to combat change in pressure in Stewart ears
- Buy some new toys just before you leave so that he hasn't seen them until you get on the airplane, it will hold his attention for longer and will stop him from getting so bored
- Pack finger snacks, it will keep him occupied - we give Harrison apple, dried apricots, rusks etc. 
- Make sure you bring his water in a baby bottle, otherwise they may not let you take it on the plane. 
- Pack lots of spare changes in clothing (and bring a change of clothes for you too - if he gets messy, so will you!)
- If you're bring homemade food (rather than jar food) I freeze mine then pack it in a milk storage bag, so it can be heated up in hot water, since they won't microwave anything for you on the plane. I've started doing this when we go out on the weekends too, it takes up much less space than lunchboxes and it's easier to heat up!
- Carry a copy of his birth certificate with you in case anything happens to his passport whilst travelling.

If you have any questions, let me know :) Are you going to Joberg? Will it be cold there now?


----------



## Britt11

hey girls an update from me, saw the doctor today I am at least a cm dilated now, she did a sweep and I bled lots agghh.....painful
also I can barely walk so Kitten must be fully engaged, just waiting for contractions now.....hopefully soon
I think you might be right Joli, my guess is tomorrow as well- and i think you are pretty accurate on the weight, i was an 8 pounder myself :haha:

thanks for your opinion on the names, I LOVE Reese as well....but do you think it goes with our last name of Russell? some people think it sounds great and others think its too much :shrug:

will keep you all posted

:hugs:


----------



## 2016

...oooh 1cm! It's a start. Remember ROTATE TO DIALATE! By rotating your hips while standing or sitting on a ball you help the cervix open up over LOs head. Helps to imagine it happening too!

If I am honest I personally think Reese Russell is quite a tongue twister but you must choose what is right for you. Thinking about the names again with your surname my favourites are Sienna and then Piper. Sienna Russell sounds powerful like a doctor or a movie star! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

thanks Jo, I agree with you 
Sienna sounds so beautiful
Kinley is fast making the top of my list too though....
maybe Kinley Paige R.....
okay I am going to get on the birth ball!!


----------



## Joli

Yeah, I hadn't thought about your surname with Reese - I agree it's not a natural flow off the tongue. I agree with 2016 - Sienna Russell sounds awesome, and Piper works too! This is so exciting, make sure you keep us posted ok???? :)


----------



## Joli

I love Sienna Russell, it sounds like a superstar's name! Kinley is also really pretty, I'd heard of Kinsley before, but not Kinley - I like it!! This is sooooo exciting!! Please keep us posted and send lot of pics!! Which name does DH like best?


----------



## Britt11

Hey Joli, are you still on?

hope so...
okay the name thing is exciting, DH and I went for a walk today and it was nice we did chat about names. He is not wanting Reese right now either so that solves the last name debate.
He still likes Piper but agrees with me now on my concerns on the name (thank gosh, he was so angry with me about 6 weeks ago when I changed my mind)
He says Sienna reminds him of a puke brown colour or the Toyota minivan...agghh, but I do think it sounds like a movie star name too....maybe I can convince him.
I think his leading name is probably Paige right now...which isnt so bad, its a nice name maybe a little boring but safe
he is also really coming around to Kinley...we both are. So it would maybe be either

Kinley Paige Rus...
or
Paige Marie Rus...

maybe...what do you think?

cheers


----------



## 2016

Actually with that combo I think I'm coming round to Kinley too! :thumbup: Paige Marie is nice though. Since giving Stewart 2 middle names, I've decided it's the way forward! How about Kinley Paige Marie? Why choose when you can have it all? :happydance:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I like it!! Kinley Paige Marie - what a beautiful name! Harrison has 2 middle names like Stewart, so I'm a fan of that!


----------



## Joli

It's all quiet! Britt must have had her kitten!! Looking forward to the news! And pics!! xx


----------



## Britt11

ahh yeah not so much Joli. I guess I had false labour last night, nothing today. Actually I am very depressed tbh, everyone keeps calling and I am not taking calls and my mom tried to come over and I said no. Didnt leave the house....not good, hope I shake this off. 
I need to have kitten soon or i am going to go mental, I never thought it would be this hard to be overdue...


----------



## 2016

Aww Britt from what I've heard, being overdue is the pits! Everyone just keeps asking "any news?" etc. as if you wouldn't say when kitten arrives??!?!?! 
Don't know if this will frustrate you more (sorry if it does) but extreme grumpiness and wanting to hide away are actually good signs. Having a baby is effectively like PMS times a million! :hugs:
I think us on here are just so excited it's really hard not to keep prodding you to see if kitten is still keeping you waiting. It's been almost 8 months since we had an Aprodite baby she really is the star of the show now!

Anyway after 270 days (not to mention all those months trying) you can now almost count on one hand the days until you have that first incredible cuddle. Heck I could cry just thinking about it. :cloud9:


----------



## Joli

Britt - sorry, I didn't mean to add to you being down ... have you tried squats and clary sage oil? You must have built a really nice home for Kitten inside :) Harrison couldn't wait to get out of me (not surprised after all he went through). How long do they let you go for before being induced?


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Jo, you really have a way with words you know....thanks so much for the kind thoughts, I am really touched

Joli- not to worry you did not add to it at all, I dont mind talking to you guys about this, it helps actually...just not the rest of the world you know what I mean.

well up at 0530am yippee :wacko:

had some cramping last night but nothing of any meaning.
actually I am still having quite a bit of blood...I mean its only tinged and i know the bloody show is part of it, but a bit concerned now. I have an u/s of kitten today since I am a week over, will keep you ladies posted
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

How did the appointment go Britt? I reckon the bleeding could just be the membranes coming away but I know how scary even a bit of blood while you're pregnant is. I was spotting on and off for about 3 days before Stewart arrived I think.

Today is now one less day you have to wait. xx


----------



## 2016

Thinking of you Britt. :flower: I'm leaving for 3 weeks hols tomorrow so won't be able to check in much/if at all! Really want to meet your princess. :hissy:


----------



## LittleAurora

i didnt read back britt but I bled with amelia at the end! alot of blood but it just ment she was on her way!


----------



## nicole3108

Britt! I keep checking for an update, even checked your facebook but nothing yet! I am so excited to hear from you! I hope everything went wonderfully for you and that you are enjoying your little girl. Can't wait to hear what you named her! :hugs:

little aurora: hi! good to see you on here! How is Amelia doing? and your little boys?


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Not sure if you'll read this before you go but I hope you have a great trip and the plane ride goes smoothly!!


----------



## Joli

Britt, very excited to hear about your news!!

2016 - have a fantastic time in SA!!! Can't wait to see some pics!

Ladies - we are going on a long flight this Friday to the US (16 hour flight!), and Harrison had just started to have a bit of a runny nose. So worried he might be getting a cold! Any suggestions on how to quickly kill a potential cold??


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey ladies,

Long time no see! I keep popping in here to check on Britt and get all the details on her little girl. I'm sure she has arrived and I can't wait to hear all about the delivery. :happydance:

Joli, I don't have any advice for getting rid of a cold, quickly. Where are you traveling to?

I hope you all are doing well. I miss you guys! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebo! Great to hear from you! Yes, we're all anxiously waiting for britt's news! We are flying to Michigan to see my grandma for a few days, then off to Florida to the Magical World of Disney for a week! How have you been? Are you still actively ttc? x


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Hey Taebo! Great to hear from you! Yes, we're all anxiously waiting for britt's news! We are flying to Michigan to see my grandma for a few days, then off to Florida to the Magical World of Disney for a week! How have you been? Are you still actively ttc? x

Well darn! I was hoping by some miracle that you would be coming to my neck of the woods. But I'm happy you get to visit with your grandma. And Disney is the best! I've been keeping this a secret; I'm studying to become a travel agent (I'll work for myself, from home), and I'll be specializing in Disney vacations...because I LOVE Disney! It's an addiction. Be sure to take a ton of pictures and share them with us. 

Oh yes, I'm definitely actively trying. LOL. We just went on a camping trip. Do you remember my delimma last year when I realized that O time was right in the middle of our camping trip? Well same thing this year! LOL. But this time we purchased another tent and let the kids sleep in the big one. It was actually pretty nice. :blush: I'm 5dpo...so we shall see soon enough. 

I'm doing really good. I'm playing on a co-ed softball team (I'm actually the "coach" ha ha) with my husband and 14 yr old daughter. It has been so much fun. We've won all 4 games so far...by about 20 points each game, so we'll be getting moved up to a higher division, I'm sure. I hope I'm not boring you guys. But I absolutely love playing ball! 

And how are all of you ladies doing? I see some of you are working on/ or getting ready to make another baby! I need to hurry up!!:haha: I miss you guys! Tell me all about your little ones.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies long time no chatty! I have been very busy lately! Hope everything is well!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi ALL-
Long time no see! I haven't been getting email notifications for some reason, and so forgot to check in.
Where's Britt?? Probably taking care of the little one, I imagine. I want to know how things went. I DEMAND TO SEE PICS NOW!!:D I'm kidding...kind of...

Nothing new here, for the most part. Jack has 4 teeth on the top that are about to break out and he's been super fussy. Still not crawling, but seems to want to cruise while holding on to things and standing. Maybe he'll skip crawling. Who knows? Oh, and our friend's baby bit him pretty hard yesterday--he was inconsolable, poor guy :(
Nothing much new! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hibiscus - I can't even believe that Jack is 8 months old, seems like just yesterday you were announcing pregnancy!


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hibiscus - I can't even believe that Jack is 8 months old, seems like just yesterday you were announcing pregnancy!

I can't believe it, either! In fact, he will be 9 months on Wednesday--my baby's all grown up! :cry: 

I see you're pregnant now--congratulations! How is everything going so far?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Things are going swimmingly well! So far anyways, no cramping, a tonne of morning sickness but I'd rather have that then worry. I'm so excited for a new lil bubbie :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama26 said:


> Things are going swimmingly well! So far anyways, no cramping, a tonne of morning sickness but I'd rather have that then worry. I'm so excited for a new lil bubbie :)

That's great! Pls keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I will definitely, I hope this is a super sticky bean


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!!

hope you are all doing well!!


just wanted to tell you Im getting married!!! I have a journal in the wedding section!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/677900-auroras-wedding-planning.html


----------



## hibiscus07

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!
> 
> hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> 
> just wanted to tell you Im getting married!!! I have a journal in the wedding section!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/677900-auroras-wedding-planning.html

CONGRATULATIONS! That's great news :)
Good luck with the planning


----------



## Sweetmama26

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!
> 
> hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> 
> just wanted to tell you Im getting married!!! I have a journal in the wedding section!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/677900-auroras-wedding-planning.html

Congrats Mama that is soo exciting!


----------



## hibiscus07

Jack has been diagnosed with strep throat and has been absolutely miserable (and as a result, so have I!). He's on antibiotics now and I hope they make a dent in the pain within another 12 hours. It's been 36 hours of non-stop crying, no napping, no eating, etc. I'm a little worried he's getting dehydrated now. His diapers haven't been wet in the last few hours. I'm trying to force him to drink droppers-full of pedialyte and he keeps shaking his head and spitting it out. And he took a few licks of a pedialyte freezer pop but then refused that, as well. 
I seriously don't know what to do! Tips??


----------



## Sweetmama26

Just try and keep him hydrated with the pedialyte, if you're terribly worried about it I'd take him in to emergency


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, sweetmama!

I must be in a terrible mood. I went over to the "baby club" forum to post this info and look for more tips. I started scrolling through the threads and saw one from a 17 yr old mother. She "claims" that a electricity-supplier person came to her door to sell something and started berating her for having a baby, saying she's not responsible, etc. 
I'm feeling really b***hy so I told her I think she fabricated the story. I'm guessing she's trying to get attention and tons of posts along the lines of "oh no! you poor thing". That sounds SO made up to me. What do you think? Am I jerk for suggesting that she's lying? I might be frustrated with a sick baby, but I can take out my frustration on these boards! haha


----------



## 2016

Just got back from hols!

Congrats Sweetmama!!! Glad you are keeping Aphrodites going.

Any news from Britt? Eagerly waiting to hear about the arrival. :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

I'm worried about britt. No news. :shrug:


----------



## hibiscus07

Yeah, where's Britt?? Probably taking care of her baby, so we shouldn't worry. 

Britt, where are you? We want baby pics!


----------



## Joli

Hibiscus - how's Jack doing? I hope he's recovering well. Your rant on the "baby club" forum made me giggle. You just take our your frustrations here whenever you want! :)

Sweetmama - congrats on the BFP!! Who's the lucky man? I hope the pregnancy goes smoothly. Have you had much morning sickness?

2016 - welcome back from SA! I read your fb message about Stewart being happy to be back in his own cot. Harrison has been so so happy since we arrived back home too! I guess to them, there's no place like home :flower:

Taebo - it's nice to see you on this thread! Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to you on the last thread on Disney, but the time I read it, we had already left. We had a fun time, but there's soooo much to do and didn't have nearly enough time. It was stinking hot, but coming from Hong Kong, we coped well. It really brought me back to my childhood, I can see why you love it so much!

Harrison is doing really well, he's started copying us now and playing games - one of his favourites is knocking something to the floor, watching us pick it up and then doing it again - this will go on for a good 20 mins! He also refuses to eat from a spoon now - he wants to feed himself all the time, we he's on little lumps of finger food now. 

How are the rest of the babies doing? Anyone walking yet??


----------



## LittleAurora

Hi all!! gues what! my baby is going to be one on friday! *crys* its gone too fast!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Nice to hear from you, Joli! Harrison sounds like he's progressing really well. Pls share some new pics!
Jack has still been eating from a spoon, thankfully, but he's also enjoying little bits of fingers foods. I've attached a few recent pics of him from DH's brother's wedding (including one with cookie all over his face--my MIL claims he didn't ingest any chocolate, fortunately.)
Aurora--I can't believe your LO is one!! Time goes so quickly. It's scary. :(
You having a party?
 



Attached Files:







Jack at Geo wedding rehearsal.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3









Jack at Geo wedding rehearsal2. jpg.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 3









Jack at Geo wedding rehearsal3.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4









Jack Oreo at George's Wedding.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









Jack sailor suit Geo wedding.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2016

Joli...thanks for the update. I love keeping up with Harrison on FB. He's such a treasure.

LittleAurora...1?????? Already????????? Surely not! There must be some mistake. Can you post a link to your wedding journal? Sounds like something I'd like to read.

Hib...he is SO SO cute in that little sailor suit. Bless.

AFM...quite a bit of news but I will keep it brief cos I am in a rush.
Stewart exceeded all expectations on hols. He slept the whole way on the plane (just stirring briefly for a couple of feeds each time). He took everything in his stride while there - 100s of strangers, being passed about, missing his bed, napping here there and everywhere, eating on the go, 12 hour days in the car round the game reserve (sometimes in the carseat other times sitting/standing on my lap). He got his first tooth just before we left and a second one while we were out there. He looks very sweet with them even if they are dangerously sharp! It would appear that overall I took quite a fussy high-needs baby on holiday and came back with a much more chilled and smiley chap!! :happydance:
I pumped a 1 month freezer stash for him before we left and kept pumping a bottle a day for him the whole time we were away. I really struggled to keep my supply up and in the end was only getting 1-2 ounces in an hour of pumping and on the maximum dose of Domperidone. You know when your body is trying to tell you something? I was also honestly getting very frustrated because there was no sign of ov and I want to get the TTC show on the road. So last week I decided it was time to stop. I am glad I carried on as long as I did because just a month ago I was sobbing at the thought of stopping pumping but, when I finally decided to stop I felt nothing but relief.
Also, just one week later, I had in my hand this morning a shiny, beautiful positive OPK!!!! :wohoo: I hope to ov tomorrow and then it's the TWW for me. I will start testing at 8dpo because that's when I got a positive with Stewart. I'm a bit fearful of the prospect of another ectopic but if I get an early positive it will make me feel much better. I never showed even the faintest tweakable positive with the ectopics until 15dpo.
Wish me luck ladies!!! :dust: and all that jazz!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/677900-auroras-wedding-planning.html

its not great atm! I have loads to add, but have not got round to doing it! plus I keep replying to myself lol

I add loads of pics of amelias party on Friday! Cant wait!

Love seeing all your wee babys grow up!


----------



## babyloulou

Hello ladies- someone has just pointed me in your direction with a PM asking if I knew anything about Britt. 

I'm really sorry to tell you girls this like this and won't go into too much detail as it's not fair on Cat (Britt11) but I'm afraid it is not good news :-(

Cat went into labour 26 days ago and knew something was wrong straight away but no body would listen to her and she was even sent home :nope: Anyway long story short by the time the hospital listened to her it was too late and both Cat and the baby had crashed. Cat nearly died a few times and spent a week unconscious in intensive care. Unfortunately the baby suffered devastating injuries and was starved of oxygen - both in utero and due to the hopital's incompetence for another 15 minutes after birth. She has beaten the odds and is still alive (they have called her Kinley Paige) which is a miracle in itself. However she is not expected to survive and if she does she will be severely brain damaged. :-( There were other complications for Cat too that means she has been left unable to have any more children. 

It is just totally devastating and I'm sorry to be the bearer of such news but I'd had two PMs from girls asking if I knew xx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh my goodness! words can not describe!!

Give her all my love and strengh. I hope Kinley Paige pulls through.

Dont know what to say. Thanks for letting us know! xx


----------



## hibiscus07

To say I'm sorry wouldn't even begin to cover it. This is so devastating. I will send to both of them as much positive energy as I can muster. Thanks for letting us know the details.


----------



## 2016

Not sure what happened to the update I posted yesterday from my phone, but thanks so much babyloulou for coming on and letting everyone know about Britt. What happened to her and Kinley an the effects on her family and friends is heartbreaking. I just keep wanting to go back in time and make it not so. Nobody deserves such hardship and least of all such a sweet and lovely lady like Britt. I am failing to wrap my head around how something like this can happen and feel sick that no words, or sorrys or anything is going to even scratch the surface.
Sending love and light out to Kinley and her strong survivor Mummy and Daddy. I am praying for a miracle today. :flow:


----------



## Joli

I really don't have the words to describe the heartache and anger... and hope you don't mind that I don't write about this on bnb, it's just too hard without breaking down. I just wanted you (and Britt if she reads) that I admire Britt's strength and courage, and I am praying every day for beautiful Kinley.


----------



## TaeBoMama

There is no way I can covey my feelings about Britt and her little one being dealt this unfair blow. I'm praying her baby defies the odds. My heart aches.


----------



## 2016

Just so you all know, I was chatting to the girls on the Clomid thread and they were organising a gift for Britt and Kinley. My suggestion was to do a collection to help towards medical/legal expenses, food, travel or basically any assistance Britt and her family need so they can focus on Kinley right now. I volunteered to set up a collection page on ChipIn and this basically will PayPal the money directly to her. I have been called unromantic in the past but I thought this might perhaps be more useful than flowers which she may already have in abundance.

Anyway, if any of you want to contribute, the page is here:
https://kinleypaigesupport.chipin.com/kinley-paige-support-fund


----------



## Joli

2016, that is so thoughtful, I was going to send her something from HK, but this is even better. I'll be making a donation, thanks for organizing xxx


----------



## Joli

2016 - I tried making a donation, but my paypal payment won't go through as it's not a US credit card or US bank account. Were you able to make payment with your UK credit card?


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> 2016 - I tried making a donation, but my paypal payment won't go through as it's not a US credit card or US bank account. Were you able to make payment with your UK credit card?

Yes it worked fine with my UK one...sorry didn't think it might not work for you Joli. :shrug:


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016 - I did some stuff on paypal and was able to make a donation x


----------



## 2016

Brilliant Joli! I am so pleased the fund is over $1000 already which should hopefully be a help to Britt and her family...it just shows how many people care about her on here. :flower:

I am going to be selfish now and talk about myself cos I need to get it out. Basically I am 6dpo and, although I said I wasn't going to let TTC turn loopy, I think it has already. :dohh: I thought I could handle the 99.98% chance of another ectopic but right now I am so afraid it happens and I need surgery or something and can't look after Stewart. cI mean realistically what are the chances of lightning striking twice and me concieving in the right place. :shrug:
I know compared to Britts situation this is so minor...but I'm stressed nonetheless. I am testing at 8dpo cos that's when I got a bfp with Stewart (ectopics didn't show anything until 15dpo) so that might give me confidence. Don't feel lucky ATM. :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Hi girls...they posted a pic of Kinley on the Clomid thread I thought you'd might like to see. I'm sure you'll agree she is beautiful.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-club-graduate-buddies-2644.html#post12154057


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Hi girls...they posted a pic of Kinley on the Clomid thread I thought you'd might like to see. I'm sure you'll agree she is beautiful.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-club-graduate-buddies-2644.html#post12154057

She's beautiful! I'm praying for a miracle for Kinley. Thanks for linking to the picture. It's nice being able to see that precious baby.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies,

Joli- thanks for the congrats, the man's name is Al, he's a very nice guy and he's been an awesome amount of support. My grammie died almost 3 months ago and he was there through the whole time, he even came up on his lunch break the day after she died to see if I was ok...

To 2016 - Thank you for the well wishes.

As for Britt I'm sooo upset and sad to hear about Kinley, I hope that she makes it out of it and pulls through. I'm praying for them.


----------



## 2016

Where is everyone? :shrug:

Well after a lot of BFNs and a serious panic I was having another ectopic, AF arrived today. I was actually happy! Rather that than the pain, heartache and hassle of an ectopic. 
Going to try the CBFM GossipGirly gave me this cycle. Just realised I should probably move back to the TTC thread but I don't think it's still going. :nope:


----------



## babyloulou

Feel free to stick around with us on the Clomid Grad thread if you want to chat xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - stick around, DH and I are going to ttc in 2 months time :) We've all been together for so long, it would be great to continue! Sorry I've been absent, I've been pretty stressed out with work and having strange sorts of panic attacks in the middle of the night, so not sleeping well either. No idea what's going on, it all started after I came back from holiday. I have no sign of AF, I don't know if it's because I'm still bf or not... I was going to go back to the docs some time this week to see what's going on inside. I'm hoping having Harrison will make ttc#2 easier. We had a tough time in the beginning with my not ovulating and DH's lazy spemies! 

Sweetmama - how's the pregnancy going? 

Harrison is doing so well. His new little tricks are "dance dance", and he starts wiggling. "Kiss kiss" and he give me a slobbery open mouthed kiss! "Where's the light" (in Chinese!) and he points to the lights. He's getting steadier on his feet now, I wonder when he'll start walking. How are the other bubbas doing?

A couple of updated pics of Harrison attached :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1168.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0377.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0507.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0336.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli- So far so good on the pregnancy front, I'm confident this is a sticky bean :) Let me just say Harrison is SOOOO handsome my gosh I just LOVE him!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016--*I love your profile picture!!! I would love to have you ladies on a TTC thread--I miss you guys! I'm all alone. :cry: I'm sure TTC is going to be a scary process, but as you have seen, you can have a good outcome. And I'm look forward to seeing you achieve that.

*Joli--*Harrison is adorable! I love the updates you give on him. He sounds so cute! That's great that you're going to be TTC soon. I wonder what's causing your panic attacks? I'll pray for you, Joli. 

*Sweetmama--*I know I posted a congrats post to you, but then I didn't see it. So, let me say: CONGRATULATIONS. :happydance:

Ladies, get this: I am going to Hollywood to be in a Tae Bo exercise with Billy Blanks (and 30 other Tae Bo-ers). I'm so excited, but very nervous! I'm worried about messing up, or throwing up on the set. LOL. I'm also worried because AF is here and I'm going H E A V E Y. I don't want to gross any of you out, but even using tampons and pads at the same time doesn't eliminate the possibility of an "accident". Pray for me ladies, that I don't make a fool of myself, and that I don't have any embarrassing accidents. Thanks!


----------



## 2016

YAY! Lovely to see a few of you on here again! :yipee:

Joli...sorry to hear about your trouble sleeping. Do you wind down before bed eg. have a bath/glass of wine/cup of chammomile/read a book. I found I was sleeping terribly and having nightmares when I was on my iphone just before going to sleep...so hubby suggested I get a fiction book and it really helped relax me. I get panic attacks on and off and they are no fun at all! :(
I would bet money AF is still away because of BF. For some people it comes back while still fully BF, others when they drop a feed or two....and they for some people (like me too) it takes maybe stopping completely to restart the cycle. I was OPKing like mad and nothing was happening and I was only pumping 1oz a day! I stopped that tiny pump and one week later I ovd!!
Harrison looks like such a joy and a really lovely and loved little boy. :thumbup: I simply adore updated pictures of him.

SM...You are doing ever so well! You are gonna be in double digits any day now! :happydance:

TBM...why not join us on here and we can forget about the other thread. Least then we are all in one place. We can be in this together! :friends: and Joli will join us soon too. Just like old times.
Eeeek about your video! How exciting!!!! It's natural to be nervous but I am sure you will be fab.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies for the well wishes, and I know 2016 I just can not believe it I'm almost out of the first trimester now holy :)


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - lovely to see some chat!

2016 - I mean to ask, what is CBFM? That's so amazing that AF started straight after you stopped pumping. During the weekdays, I'm still feeding or pumping 6 times a day, and on the weekends it's 5 times, so I guess that's probably why. I'm wondering if I bf until Harrison is 12 months, then do I transition onto cow's milk straight away or should I use formula in between? Thanks for the advice on the panic attack / sleeping thing. I don't actually do anything to unwind, I'm usually working up until I get ready for bed! I think one thing that I'm really stressed about, is after I came back from holiday, my work told me they had to stop my Wed and Fri afternoons working from home, because another girl in our Londo office thought I was getting preferential treatment. So that has really depressed me. I am being headhunted by another firm, and I asked for flexible working hours, which they didn't think would be a problem, so I'm waiting for the written offer to come through, fingers crossed! By the way, I love the new pics of Stuart you posted on fb, he has the most gorgeous bright blue eyes. I can see so much of him in you!

Taebo - that's soooooooooooooo exciting about the video!!! You HAVE to tell us about it when it's released so that we can get a copy! I had no idea that you were THAT good at Taebo, it's such a hard and beautiful sport. You will do amazingly well, just focus on your moves, and don't look straight at the camera. You'll have such a fun time. Thank you for your prayers :) I try not to make a big deal out of it, but this is so unlike me, and I feel slightly batty inside! haha

Sweetmama - have you had any morning sickness? Will you find out the gender of your baby or will it be a surprise?


----------



## 2016

Joli...wow that is still quite a lot of BF. No wonder your cycle hasn't started yet so I don't think you need to worry at all. It's all the prolactin, it inhibits ovulation. Obviously my body is very sensitive to it because as I said I still didn't ov although only pumping a teeny tiny amount.
As for transitioning onto cow's milk...if it were me I would go straight onto that without formula in between. It might just confuse his system otherwise. I would either mix expressed BM and cow's milk gradually decreasing the amount of BM and increasing cow's milk. I give Stewart a sip or two of cow's milk even now to get him used to the taste because they say they are less inclined to accept new things as they get older. In the UK we are told it's fine on cereal and in sauces from 6 months anyway so I figured a couple of sips wouldn't hurt.
No wonder you are stressed! That is awful about your work. With the hours you do and the effort you put in you deserve a little leeway surely?!?!? Why does somebody always have to go and spoil it. :growlmad: I hope something great comes through from the new firm and you can try get a better work/life balance. :hugs:
Oh and CBFM is a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. You POAS every day from CD6 and it gives you a fertility status of "low", "high" and "peak" which is like OPKs really but you get perhaps extra warning that ov is approaching. Bit overkill really but GG said it was going begging and I can't resist a new gadget...especially a TTC one! :blush:

CD3 today, AF is giving me such hell I am living on painkillers. So bored and jsut want to get on with the fun stuff but it always seems such a long wait with my ov happening between CD22 and CD26!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - I have had a lot of morning sickness, and no I'm not planning on finding out this time, I'm not getting ANY ultrasounds this time if I can help it, I want this to be as natural as possible this time :) At least I am hoping :)


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - once again, some great advice on transitioning onto cows milk. Harrison loves yoghurt and cheese, so hopefully that is a good sign that he'll like milk! I think that Harrison will continue to want a night feed though before bed - it's the only time when he's desperate to latch on. He doesn't fall asleep at the breast, but I guess it comforts and calms him down. Do you feed Stewart immediately before bed? 

My work really is insane, today I managed to pee twice all day long until 7pm this evening - I was literally working so intensely so that I could get home to bath Harrison that I was squeezing my legs together! Terrible I know. This other firm sent me an email saying they wanted to make me a formal offer, phone call is tomorrow night, so fingers crossed for flexi-hours!

CBFM sounds awesome - imagine being able to POAS every day! LOL :rofl: only us right? :) It's so exciting that you get to ttc now, are you temping too?

Sweetmama - that's so brave to try to go without ultrasounds... I am always such a worrier, and I'm so impatient, I can't help but to see what's inside me. I'm sure it will be such a wonderful surprise when bubba comes out though :)


----------



## 2016

Feed Stewart immediately before bed? Heck yes! And TWICE in the night still. FF though as he has refused the breast completely since about 7 months. :cry: He hasn't dropped any bottles since weaning because he point blank refuses anyone off a spoon and isn't taking that much in finger wise although he does try!
He currently has his top 4 teeth coming through (and maybe his 3rd and 4th bottom teeth!) all at the same time which might help him munch a bit better.

POAS every day is awesome! The gadget is supposed increase your chances by 89% but I think that's if you don't normally temp or OPK. I am temping (and taking supps, CM and CP checking etc. etc.) you can see my chart if you click my apple ticker though I am not going mad and temping every day and it's a bit hit and miss with Stewart waking me so often but oh well.


----------



## Joli

2016 - I had no idea Stewart was still feeding in the middle of the night! eek! No wonder your body couldn't produce enough for him, you must have been so exhausted. Harrison goes now from 7:30pm to 5:30am without a feed (and for the most part sleeps through, occasionally up at 3am, but not often). Harrison doesn't like a spoon either, but he eats from it when we're at home. When we're out and about, he likes to eat with his own fingers, it's so cute to watch. I'm loving all the ttc talk! :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - I find it much more refreshing to not want to get ultrasounds, less to have to worry about I guess, if I don't know anything is wrong I can't worry about it... I think things will be ok though


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hello ladies,

I had a fabulous time at the film shoot! It didn't go as planned; only 2 workouts were filmed, instead of the planned 5. I'm only in one of them, as only 15 Taebo-ers could fit in the room at a time. It was awesome to meet and workout with the guy I exercise with every day on my TV. I had some embarrassing moments, but I don't care, it was a fun time! Billy was as friendly as he could be, and even with all the non-productiveness from the production company, he just smiled and went on with his day. I met some new "Tae Bo friends" and had a great time. We won't talk about how Billy used me as an example for the folks at home who need a rest, by having my lay down and put my feet up (I think he could see that I was dying). And we won't talk about the fact that my mascara was smeared across my face. :dohh: 

The format was a bit different than what you see on the DVDs, we were not behind him, we were in front of him, like when you take a fitness class. So we will only be shown at certain times....which is good...that way any mistakes I may have made won't show up. :haha: Also, these workouts won't be on DVD, they're the first of a new thing Billy is doing. I think they will be streamed over the internet (for a price, I'm sure). I think he called them Live Tae Bo TV...or something like that. I don't know when this will be shown, but I'm sure Billy or the producers will let me know. 

By the way, if you've wondered why folks in your workout DVDs are sweating way before you, it's because those lights are H O T!! I asked Billy, before the workout, what the temp was like in the workout room. When I told him I needed a temp of 68 degrees to workout in he laughed at me and told me to "get ready for a desert!" He wasn't kidding! Here are some pics:
 



Attached Files:







Copy of TaeBo 003-2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









Copy of TaeBo 004-5.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









TaeBo 002.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









taeboworkoutroom.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetmama26

Taebo- I am sooo Jealous you got to hang out with Billy WOW!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Thanks, Sweetmama! I'm pretty happy about meeting the great Tae Bo man. :thumbup:

*Hey, have any of you heard from Birtt? Any news on Kinley? *

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## 2016

TBM...wow that looked like quite an exciting day! I have done my Taebo DVD loads of times (not for years now though :blush:) and it's a really great workout. Nice to know why they are all sweating so much.

I heard from Britt to say she had been on here but didn't want to post. She was really happy with the money that was donated by her Bnb friends into the Kinley support fund Chipin page I started - $1041 in all. She said they were going to enjoy every moment they had with Kinley as they weren't sure how much time they would have. Nothing else really...

SM...Wow over 11 weeks already? You will be outta 1st tri before you know it!

Joli...how are you doing hun? Any news on that job?

AFM...well I have been POAS for the CBFM for 8 days now and it still says "low fertility". I have also had massive amounts of pelvic pain and two days of random spotting. If it was ov time I would say fine but instead I'm taking it as a warning that my body is screwed up as usual. I hate waiting 3 weeks to ov only to get AF 10 days later. Gonna get on the progesterone this cycle to try balance things out.


----------



## Joli

Taebo - you're looking hot hon! I'm sure you looked awesome on the video, let us know when it's released. It sounds like it was a great experience. 

2016 - I got a written offer! More money, Wed and Fri afternoons working from home in my contract, 28 days holiday, medical, life insurance etc. Pretty awesome! I am just waiting for a copy of the draft contact with the rest of the terms, then I'll probably be handing in my resignation. I'm not surprised it's going to take a few cycles for you to get back to normal. Are you using progesterone cream or supplements?

Harrison has been doing some cool stuff this week, he now understands "where is the light"; "where is the boat"; "where are your shoes" and he points to each object when we ask! He also can stand for about 40 second and took 2 steps. Lots of fun :)


----------



## 2016

That's fantastic Joli! I am so pleased for you!!! :yipee:
Harrison sounds so clever - standing for so long and steps already! Wow he is growing so fast!

I got another low today...am thinking I don't like the monitor so much. Feels like I have to get up and get a BFN every morning. :growlmad: OPKs are also blank with no hint of the second line. :dohh: CM is on the up the last couple of days and I have had headaches and have been irritable which are normally signs of ov approaching so maybe soon. I normally ov CD19-24 so I know there's still plenty time I think the monitor is just making me impatient.
I am taking the same supps I took when I fell pg with Stewart:

- Prenatal, Omega 3-6-9, Royal Jelly, EPO, RRLT and Ginseng up to ov
- High dose folic, Ginko Biloba and Progesterone cream after ov


----------



## Joli

Thanks 2016 :) I'm hoping when I resign, my work will put me on 3 months gardening leave - it will be perfect timing for weaning and hopefully I'll be able to relax for AF to come and ttc! Sorry you got another low - have you got a moniter for next month as well or only this month? Do you know whether GG had AF back before she got pregnant again? I'm trying to think whether I have any chance at all of realistically ttc #2 whilst still bf and without AF...methinks not...?


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Thanks 2016 :) I'm hoping when I resign, my work will put me on 3 months gardening leave - it will be perfect timing for weaning and hopefully I'll be able to relax for AF to come and ttc! Sorry you got another low - have you got a moniter for next month as well or only this month? Do you know whether GG had AF back before she got pregnant again? I'm trying to think whether I have any chance at all of realistically ttc #2 whilst still bf and without AF...methinks not...?

Wow 3 months will be a great break between jobs. :thumbup: I've never had a break between jobs...finished the Friday and started the Monday sort of thing. Very stressful.
GG gave me the monitor to keep as she won't ever need it again. Not convinced if I want to use it another cycle especially since the pee sticks are so expensive compared to cheap OPKs. It does apparently learn your cycle and ask for less sticks the next time. Hopefully there won't be a next cycle eh? :winkwink:
I think GG stopped BF around 8 weeks so had several cycles before falling pregnant again. I have seen many women on here fall pg while BF and go on to tandem nurse! Anything is possible though there is no way to tell just how sensitive your body is to the prolactin. As we discovered it took stopping every last drop before my cycle fired up again. I think it's a great idea to use the leave to wean Harrison off in a relaxed way taking him all the way up to 1 year and cow's milk. I am so envious you managed to carry on so long. It still breaks my heart when I see old pics of Stewart BF and I wish he had just carried on and not gone on strike. I loved it so much. :cry:
But still he is happy and thriving on formula (once we found the right one) and I don't think it really matters in the end.


----------



## 2016

Finally got my "high" on the monitor on CD18 and my peak today CD19. Ov is supposed to happen the day after the first peak and my positive OPK today confirmed it. :happydance:
Thing is I could see the OPKs fading in a day or two before the monitor told me I was fertile so I am currently thinking that OPKs are the best (and cheapest) way to go in future. Of course I am hoping this is it for me! :dohh: I have already worked out that my due date would be our 10 year wedding anniversary 25th May. I love it when dates collide but I know I shouldn't work things out like that cos it only leads to disappointment. Testing will commence at 9dpo next Sunday.

How is everyone else?


----------



## 2016

Where is everyone? :shrug:

2dpo...7 days until testing....bored.

How is everyone?


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> 2dpo...7 days until testing....bored.
> 
> How is everyone?

Yeah, the 2 week wait sucks! I'm on cycle day 10. Took a test yesterday...negative. I don't have a lot time for a real post, but I just wanted to let you ladies know that I'm thinking of you. :hugs::hugs:

Good luck to all of you trying to conceive! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm leaving tomorrow for Hollywood to take part in another fitness shoot with Billy Blanks! Taking my daughter with me since she is turning 15 tomorrow. We'll leave early in the am so we will get there in time to do some sight-seeing (probably around 4pm or so). She wants to locate MJ's star (among others) on the Walk of Fame.

What are the rest of you up to? Joli, are you working at the new job? So proud of you for resigning when you weren't being treated fairly. Good for you! I hope this new place of employment treats you well! 

Has anyone heard from Britt recently? Is Kinley doing any better? I'm praying for her!! 

Take care!


----------



## 2016

Oh wow more Billy time!!! You must have done very well on the last shoot :thumbup:

In other news we just sold our house today and are going to look at some new ones at the weekend. A bit more space but, more importantly, near better schools for Stewart (and hopefully #2)
5 days until testing. I feel very odd this TWW but thats probably the extra progesterone I am taking. :shrug:

No I haven't heard from Britt lately and imagine she is just spending every second with darling Kinley. :hugs:


----------



## taloolah

:coffee:hello hello :) just catching up girlys...

My name is Gemma and I have a 10 month old baby called Libby and I am pregnant with our little boy "surprise" :D :coffee: shhhhh


hope your all ok?


----------



## 2016

Well after a dip yesterday my temp appears to have gone stratospheric today! :happydance: It has only ever once before reached this level and that was when I was preggers with Stewart. Even the ectopics didn't give such high temps. I also have stabbing pain in my back, dull oom cramps, nausea and occasional dizziness. Dare I hope? Feel like I am getting too obsessed now and am heading for disappointment. :dohh:

3 days until testing...please someone talk to me (cry for help) before I go outta my mind!


----------



## taloolah

yey hun sounds promising!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Well after a dip yesterday my temp appears to have gone stratospheric today! :happydance: It has only ever once before reached this level and that was when I was preggers with Stewart. Even the ectopics didn't give such high temps. I also have stabbing pain in my back, dull oom cramps, nausea and occasional dizziness. Dare I hope? Feel like I am getting too obsessed now and am heading for disappointment. :dohh:
> 
> 3 days until testing...please someone talk to me (cry for help) before I go outta my mind!

Looking good! I know how it feels to get all excited only to be disappointed later. But, it's hard not to get excited when things are pointing in that direction. I hope you get your BFP this cycle, but if you don't, I know it will happen for you. I hope you'll post on test day to let us know! I'm here rooting for you! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

taloolah said:


> :coffee:hello hello :) just catching up girlys...
> 
> My name is Gemma and I have a 10 month old baby called Libby and I am pregnant with our little boy "surprise" :D :coffee: shhhhh
> 
> 
> hope your all ok?

Hi Gemma,

I don't remember you. Are you new to the team? Either way, Hi! :wave:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Oh wow more Billy time!!! You must have done very well on the last shoot :thumbup:
> 
> In other news we just sold our house today and are going to look at some new ones at the weekend. A bit more space but, more importantly, near better schools for Stewart (and hopefully #2)
> 5 days until testing. I feel very odd this TWW but thats probably the extra progesterone I am taking. :shrug:
> 
> No I haven't heard from Britt lately and imagine she is just spending every second with darling Kinley. :hugs:

House shopping: how exciting! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## taloolah

ahhh you know me :) I was an Aphrodite ttc and delivering :D GG X


----------



## Sweetmama26

taloolah said:


> ahhh you know me :) I was an Aphrodite ttc and delivering :D GG X



Why hello there old friend :)


Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA, I've just had so much going on and drama and all that, I've just been trying to lay low ya know


----------



## 2016

Hope everythings ok SM...I see you are in 2nd tri now! Yay!


----------



## taloolah

Sweetmama26 said:


> taloolah said:
> 
> 
> ahhh you know me :) I was an Aphrodite ttc and delivering :D GG X
> 
> 
> 
> Why hello there old friend :)
> 
> 
> Hey everyone sorry I've been MIA, I've just had so much going on and drama and all that, I've just been trying to lay low ya knowClick to expand...

congrats sm :~)


----------



## TaeBoMama

taloolah said:


> ahhh you know me :) I was an Aphrodite ttc and delivering :D GG X

You're GG?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Well, today is cycle day 2 for me. Boo Hoo. On to the next! I'm going to be going to the doctor soon. Been having the same issues of bleeding during sex and REALLY heavy periods. A surgery a couple of years helped stop these issues, but now they are back--full force. Wish me luck!

How is everyone doing? Where is Joli? 

So here is the link to where you can find the workouts I've taken part in. Not only do you get to workout to a brand new workout each Saturday, you also get meal plans and tracking tools. Membership is $3.99 a week. 1st workout starts tomorrow! 
https://taebotv.com/

I think I should get free access, don't you? LOL! 

Here are a few pics from the last film shoot. That's my daughter in purple. I'm so proud of her, she did one of the workouts!!! She does the workouts with me at home...but she can be lazy with them and not give it her all. But Billy made sure she gave 100%. She was dripping with sweat! We are still sore! LOL.
 



Attached Files:







Copy of IMG_0653.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









Copy of IMG_0659.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









Copy of IMG_0662 (2).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## taloolah

yep xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

taloolah said:


> yep xx

Well hello, GG! And you're expecting? Congratulations!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hibiscus07

WOW how have I missed so much activity?? I haven't been checking in lately. I can't believe some of you ladies are TTC again! Crazy. That's so far away for me and DH. Maybe 3+ years. I am still trying to lose pregnancy weight. Ack.

Jack is doing great--crawling like crazy, babbling more, eating lots of table foods. However, he's decided to get up in the middle of the night recently (he typically sleeps 11-12 hours a night). I was just looking it up and it sounds like sleep regressions are common around this age since their brains are processing so much more input and they're almost "wired" and can't remain settled or something. Anyone else experiencing this?

Hope all is well!


----------



## 2016

TBM...sorry you have been experiencing pain/problems. Our bodies do like to play us up don't they? Hope the doc can give you some answers and that they help you on your TTC journey. :hugs:

hib...nice to see you back! I just had to laugh when I read your bit about sleeping. Stewart still sleeps so badly I wonder if I could tell iif he was going through a regression! :dohh: On the best night (which has has only ever done twice) he has woken once but normally he wakes 3-4 times but often 10+ times. :wacko:
I do know though that they have a massive developmental leap between 41.5 and 46.5 weeks where their entire perception of the world changes. The closer they get to the end of the leap ie. around 46 weeks the fussier and more unsettled they get as they try to make sense of the world and master new skills. If you are feeling at the end of your tether, chances are you are nearing the end of the leap. :thumbup:
We have just STARTED that leap. Heaven help us! :dohh:

afm...another bfn this morning and, although i should still have hope, I don't because my temp is on it's way down and that is pretty much on track for my crappy short LP. Hopefully AF won't come cos I am on progesterone to try rebalance my cycle but I am 98% sure I am not pregnant. I am stupidy disappointed cos my due date would have been our 10th wedding anniversary next year (not that it even matters in the end). I feel such a fool to be squinting and tweaking clearly negative tests when I already have Stewart to love and be grateful for. Sounds horrible, I think it's just that the fear of ectopic is so great I just want to know I have managed to get pregnant without the blood tests/surgery/time away from Stewart. And pregnancy wasn't exactly a picnic either. I really want another child but is it wrong I just want the whole TTC/pregnancy thing over with? 
In more positive news, we sold our house last week and went round looking for a new family home at the weekend. Out of 8 we viewed, there are 3 on our shortlist which we will go take another look at this week then offer on one. Maybe with all the stress of that my body thought it best to skip pregnancy this cycle. :shrug:

Take care everyone :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi, 2016! Stewart is SO gosh darn cute *squeal* Love the profile pic.

Sorry to also hear about his sleep issues. What a pain! I don't know how you've been consistently dealing with this. I would go insane. I wonder if he has reflux or something? Have you asked the pediatrician about it? My friend with a 7 mo old went to a sleep specialist and they said their baby has reflux so it keeps her awake. 
Jack was up AGAIN last night--he was literally wide awake for 2-3 hours in the middle of the night. I heard him babbling and coughing and fussing, so I went in there and he was standing up in his crib! We finally brought him in to our bed, which we thought might help, and he was quiet for about 5 minutes, then started trying to talk to us, and we finally put him back in his room after he was trying to sit up in the bed. I hope you are right that this is the peak AND the end of this phase. I think he might be 46 weeks? Or close...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your BFP! You never know what will happen. Your LP is now 10 days in, so that's decent. What's the minimum required usually? 10 days? 11?

TTYS


----------



## 2016

Hib...he has had reflux since birth but it has all but stopped and he doesn't need meds anymore so I hoped sleep would improve. :shrug: Nevermind I've just accepted he will when he's good and ready.
I think minimum LP is 10-11 days and mine ranges from 3-12! :wacko: I am taking a progesterone supplement so AF won't come until I tell her to. I can tell by the temp dip though she would be coming/already here if it weren't for the supps.


----------



## taloolah

oh boo :( really sorry to hear of another bfn 2016 I was really hoping this was it for you xx


----------



## 2016

...and the spotting has started. I am hoping the progesterone can keep AF away for a couple more days to help rebalance my cycles, but on the other hand it's tempting to just stop it and get on with the new cycle. Guess I will give it until 14dpo - may as well as I started with that intention. *sigh* I just wanted it to be quick and easy.


----------



## taloolah

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, I hope all is well, just checking in with ya's :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

You ladies are bor *I N G! *LOL...you'all are doing what I do: go missing in action. But the problem is, you're all doing it at the same time. It's much too quiet here!

Let's hear some updates! How's TTC going? How are your little ones doing? Anything new and exciting going on in your lives?


----------



## 2016

TaeBoMama said:


> You ladies are bor *I N G! *LOL...you'all are doing what I do: go missing in action. But the problem is, you're all doing it at the same time. It's much too quiet here!
> 
> Let's hear some updates! How's TTC going? How are your little ones doing? Anything new and exciting going on in your lives?

:rofl: So quiet and boring I lost the whole thread until you posted!

Update for us:

Stewart - Is super fast at crawling, pulls up on anything (pref something unstable or dangerous) and says Mama, Dada, Oh No and Amber (the cats name). He never sits still and continues to wake me 3-4 times a night. Last night every 1.5 hours! Feels like all I do at the moment is chase round after him trying to stop him injuring himself! :dohh: Oh and he's got 8 teeth with 9&10 coming through now. He is a flappy somewhat fussy eater and goes ballistic if you try feed him or even pick some food up to show him. His favourites at the moment are Duck in plum sauce (not the best but he doesn't have it often), Chicken ravioli, Lettuce, Green melon, breadsticks, anything spicy. He is such a cute cheeky monkey and I just love him so much. :cloud9:

TTC - well after a complete meltdown when AF arrived last time, I decided to relax about the whole thing. So no supps for me this time and really going to wait until at least 10dpo for testing (day AF is due). AF lasted a crazy 8 days this cycle so far but at least wasn't as painful as last time. I've decided instead to focus on weight loss and am doing the 2 week Scarsdale diet. Have lost almost albs so far in 2 days!

In other news, we found our dream famy home and our offer was accepted! Hope to move in the next couple of months. :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are bor *I N G! *LOL...you'all are doing what I do: go missing in action. But the problem is, you're all doing it at the same time. It's much too quiet here!
> 
> Let's hear some updates! How's TTC going? How are your little ones doing? Anything new and exciting going on in your lives?
> 
> :rofl: So quiet and boring I lost the whole thread until you posted!
> 
> Update for us:
> 
> Stewart - Is super fast at crawling, pulls up on anything (pref something unstable or dangerous) and says Mama, Dada, Oh No and Amber (the cats name). He never sits still and continues to wake me 3-4 times a night. Last night every 1.5 hours! Feels like all I do at the moment is chase round after him trying to stop him injuring himself! :dohh: Oh and he's got 8 teeth with 9&10 coming through now. He is a flappy somewhat fussy eater and goes ballistic if you try feed him or even pick some food up to show him. His favourites at the moment are Duck in plum sauce (not the best but he doesn't have it often), Chicken ravioli, Lettuce, Green melon, breadsticks, anything spicy. He is such a cute cheeky monkey and I just love him so much. :cloud9:
> 
> TTC - well after a complete meltdown when AF arrived last time, I decided to relax about the whole thing. So no supps for me this time and really going to wait until at least 10dpo for testing (day AF is due). AF lasted a crazy 8 days this cycle so far but at least wasn't as painful as last time. I've decided instead to focus on weight loss and am doing the 2 week Scarsdale diet. Have lost almost albs so far in 2 days!
> 
> In other news, we found our dream famy home and our offer was accepted! Hope to move in the next couple of months. :happydance:Click to expand...

I so enjoyed your update on Stewart! Yes, they always seem to prefer something unstable to use when pulling themselves up to stand. This is so true! 

Congrats on your diet and focus on losing weight. I'm not familiar with the Scarsdale diet, but just to warn you, if it is some kind of unhealthy type of diet so prevalent today, I'll have to come back here and preach to you about it. :haha:

How exciting about finding your dream home and having the offer excepted! Super cool! I hope you will show us photos of your home once you are settled in. :flower:

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## 2016

TBM - Scarsdale diet is very strict but it is all healthy non-faddy food. It's not shakes or starvation. Basically it's grapefruit and lo cal toast for brekkie every day, lean mean/fish/egg/low fat cheese and salad/veg for lunch and dinner. On some days you have 0% fat greek yoghurt with fresh fruit and pecan nuts for lunch. Yum! In between you can snack on celery and carrots. No fat, sugar or cheating! I am eating 8+ portions of fruit and veg a day and drinking loads and loads of water. It might be very low calorie but I am certain my body is getting far more nutrition from what I am eating now than KFC and random bowls of ice-cream and chocolate bars at 10am. You only follow it so strictly for 2 weeks as a type of detox then start to reintroduce more wholegrain carbs. I feel very good on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry I was MIA ladies, it's been a busy here. I was out hunting for moose so we could have some meat for the winter. We got a big moose which will give us close to 600lbs of meat.


----------



## taloolah

LOL that sounds so crazy, something that just wouldnt be done round here!

Hello Ladies, how are you all? me, libby and bump are well :) did anyone every hear from mommymichelle?


----------



## 2016

Moose? Seriously? That's cool! :thumbup:

taloolah...nope not heard from her and I haven't seen her posting anywhere else either.

afm...To my suprise my OPKs have started getting darker today so I am expecting to ov around Saturday which is 2 days sooner than normal! :yipee: I know that doesn't seem like a lot but I always get frustrated waiting 3 weeks instead of 2 to ov so it's a bit of a treat. I wonder if my new healthy eating and exercise regime has anything to do with it. :shrug: I'm also taking it a lot easier this month and haven't being obsessing about TTC like I normally do. Makes the time pass much quicker. Hopefully I don't start to obsess when the TWW kicks in! :dohh:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone! I know it's been a really long time since I posted, everything is good here. The kids are doing well, I'm getting a little weepy because they're going to be turning 1 and 3 soon. I have been dtd a lot in hopes of catching an egg...but so far I still haven't ov'd since Daniel.

2016: It's so exciting that you're ttc again! It's hard not to be obsessed. I'm starting to focus more on it and I'm not even oving yet. I'm going to get more opks tonight because I had a pretty good line the other day. How is your diet going? 

taloolah: Glad everything is good with you and your babies! How are you finding the second time around?

taebomama: So happy to read your updates! I can't believe you were in a taebo video, very exciting! You look amazing btw, makes me think I really need to get more into fitness. 

sweetmama: Congratulations!!! I don't think I've posted since you came back. How are you doing?

hibiscus: How is Jack? Hope you're doing well. 

Has anyone heard from Joli or Britt? I am always wondering how Kinley is doing. Hope I didn't miss anyone sorry if I did. It's been so long.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies!

I'm still alive and kicking... though it's been a stressful few weeks to say the least! I resigned from my job, as they took away my 2 afternoons a week working from home, which really depressed me (I have a new one lined up in another firm who has given me that flexibility). They didn't take it very well and were pretty threatening with litigation etc. as I have a lot of client contacts that they were paranoid I was going to steal away from them. To cut a long story short, they wanted to inspect my home computer, so I didn't want to write anything private on it, knowing that some nosey IT person would be snooping around. I hope you all don't mind, but I'm back now!! It's all done and dusted, and all in the past as far as I'm concerned! I now have 2 more months of gardening leave, which is awesome (i.e. getting paid for 2 months, but not having to work!), so I've been spending tons of time with Harrison, which has been so wonderful! 

He's turning 1 years old in 11 days time, I just can't believe it! Our babies are growing up so quickly! So his latest cute things... 
- he's trying to walk and can do about 10 - 20 steps before falling
- he says "shoos" (shoes), "this" (for everything!), "chees" (cheese) and "ish" (fish). 
- he can point to the light, helicopter (we have a lot pass by), boat (we overlook the waterfront), nose, ears, head and feet, and he kisses when you say "kiss kiss"
- we say "Harrison, no no no..." and he looks at us sweetly, shakes his head...then carries on the naughty little thing he was doing!
- he loves to paint, and play with any kind of buttons

On TTC - you know that I have problems ovulating, so I started seeing an accupuncturist last week - anyone have any opinions on how it can help with fertility? He seems to think he can bring my cycle back in 3 months time, so I'm hoping that will work! I'm going to the docs on Tuesday to take a look at the ovaries to see what's going on inside. 

2016 - so you're on 8dpo! what day are you testing? Is DH happy for you to be ttc again? My DH knows that I intend for us to ttc again, but I think inside, he'd rather wait a bit, I think he misses our relationship before Harrison - not that he regrets it in any way, he just misses the him and me time and worries that he won't get that opportunity if I get pregnant again. 

Taebo - you look like a hot hot mama! That's so great that you were asked to do another shoot, so proud of you! :) 

Nicole - that's awesome that you're ttc again too! Have you finished bf? I will start weaning in 2 weeks time when Harrison turns 1 years old, I'll cut out the day feeds first...I think it will be hard for him to give it all up completely, I might keep the morning feed going until I have no more milk - but that depends on how the ttc goes! 

I've attached a few updated pics! xx

Sweetmama - how's the pregnancy going?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6411.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6520.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_6593.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6728.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6365.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2016

Aaah Joli! Sorry you beat me to it! I was going to come on here and pass on the message you were coming back soon...but have had a mareish last couple of days!

Harrison sounds like such a bright little chap. I am always impressed when babies walk before their 1st birthday. It feels like it will still be ages before Stewart walks. He can walk along pushing a walker though a bit clumsily and will cruise and let go of things for a couple of seconds before falling down. How long does it take after this before they walk? Do you have any plans for a 1st birthday party? We are just going to have a small family gathering with my parents on Skype from SA.

As for TTC. I used an accupuncturist and I swear she really helped balance my cycles, lengthen my LP and, when needed, I am also sure it's what helped my secodn ectopic resolve without surgery. If nothing else, it is incredibly relaxing and takes away a lot of anxieties related to TTC. I don't think there is anything "wrong" why your cycles have not started and feel it is most likely just the BF. It only took me literally a week after I stopped pumping (and that was only 1oz once a day) to ovulate. Your body could just be very sensitive to prolactin.

Well I am 9dpo now and got a spectacular BFN this morning booooo. I have been a lot more relaxed this cycle which made it easier but I am still feeling a bit fed up as we have been TTC since June without success. Ok part of that was waiting for my cycles to start again but this is now my 3rd cycle. I just don't understand it because last time I fell pg pretty much every cycle I had a LP longer than 10 days (even if two of those times were ectopic). I just hate being stuck in limbo not wanting to buy new clothes that might not fit in a few months time, planning things around what might and then doesn't happen. :nope:
Anyway, AF is due at 12dpo with spotting at 11dpo so I am running outta time here. 

In other news, I have been looking at childcare for Stewart 1 day a week so I can go back to work. I had various ideas of making money from home but thought I would earn more if I go back and work for my old company. We are due to move to a bigger house in a couple of months so need some extra money for mortgage repayments. I went to look at 4 childminders though and I wouldn't have left a dog with them, let alone Stewart! 6-8 children in a tiny, grubby back room approx 6m square????? :wacko:
Plan B is to look at some nurseries in the town where I work. That way I get an extra 2 hours with Stewart travelling to and from work, less money to pay for childcare, and I am super close if he ever needed me in the day. There are some nurseries that do look fantastic on their websites and, although I was against nurseries at first, I have realised they might well be better equipped than these random women who have decided to make money cramming as many kids as possible in a tiny room and putting on the telly.

Sorry I am rattling on now...glad to see you are back anyway. Must go get Stewart's dinner ready. :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey 2016 - I reckon Stuart will be walking within the next 2-3 weeks, it's amazing how quick they pick it up once they get the knack of cruising! Then he'll be unstoppable! Thanks for the info on your accupuncturist, I have my second session tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to it! Although I did go to the gyno today, and he said I still have polycystic ovaries and he though it would be unlikely that we could concieve without going through fertility drugs and IUI again :( I really was hoping we could do this naturally this time round. First thing is the weaning... I think the day time and even night time wean will be ok, but it's going to take quite a while to wean Harrison off the morning 5:30am feed. Any advice on weaning?

I saw on fb that you went to a better nursary? It must be really difficult in the UK. Here in Hong Kong, pretty much everyone has a philippino helper you either lives with you or comes over every day. We've had the same helper since I was 1 years old, so she's like part of the family. 

Booo to your bfn :( have you got spotting today?...


----------



## 2016

Joli...3 weeks? Really???
Sorry to hear about your gyno appt. Unlikely does not equal impossible. I was told "impossible" remember? But if you are willing to go through IUI again at least you know what you have to do.
I'm afraid I don't have any tips on weaning from BF. Stewart just decided he didn't like my bewbs all by himself! :haha: Perhaps ask in the BF section as they are normally quite nice and helpful in there.

Yes the nursery I went to see today was really really lovely. I almost think that Stewart would have a far better time there than at home with me! They have so much space, lots of different areas for sensory play, noisy play, a brand new awesome outdoor area, a homely quiet area for those that like to sleep in peace. There is at least 1 child to 3 carer ratio though today when I went it was 1:2. Stewart was quite grumpy this morning and grumbled the whole way driving there but, soon as I walked in, he was down on the floor crawling off like a shot. He did a dirty nappy within a minute of arriving and I was going to go get my change bag but one of the carers offered to do it and Stewart didn't get upset or give a hint of the usual wrestling match he gives me. When I left he was grinning ear to ear and waving bye to everyone. Maybe that's why it won joint 1st place for "Best nursery in England"!
I don't think it's the cheapest as nurseries go but the price includes all nappies, medicine, outings, formula and food. I don't think I would ever choose a nursery based on the cheapest quote though! :rofl: Only thing is it is a little tricky (though not far) to drive from there to my office but I am sure I would get used to it and surely it's worth the inconvenience just once a week to have him in a place I am truly happy with?

I am supposed to go see 2 more tomorrow but there is a slight hitch....while bathing Stewart tonight I noticed a slight rash pretty much all over. He does get prickly heat most bathtimes but these spots looked a bit bigger and redder. Thinking about it he has also had a runny nose and cough the last few days but I thought that was the dregs of the cold we both had. And the grumpiness today and slight lethargy. Anyway we are thinking it could be chicken pox! I guess it will become clearer tomorrow if he wakes up and the rash is worse. If it is, I obviously can't view the nurseries but that is cutting it really fine with me needing to go back to work in just 5 weeks and nursery places filling fast. 

I got another BFN this morning. Wasn't even going to bother testing but what can I do when I have a dozen cheap pee sticks in the house! The spotting hasn't started though and it normally does around midday. I am hoping this is a sign of my cycle starting to sort itself out with slightly earlier ov and a longer LP. :happydance:


----------



## 2016

:witch: is here. LP the same as always but I guess 11 full days is ok. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Devi#1

Hi everyone!!!!!

Remember me??? :happydance:

glad to see all the old faces still so active..

how are u all doing.. looking at the pics .. your babies are sooo cute!! 
Arjun is doing great.. just turned 1 year old on the 26th.. & he is running everywhere!!

Now ttc#2 journey begins!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....470234741317.267755.725886317&type=3&theater


----------



## 2016

Of course we remember you Devi! Glad to hear Arjun is doing so well. Would love to see an updated pic. :flower:

So exciting that a few of us are TTC together again.


----------



## Devi#1

I'll post pics soon. How is everyone doing ? Who all is ttc?
2016, Nicole , joli, is britt still active ? (baby?), mommymichele?,


----------



## 2016

Devi#1 said:


> I'll post pics soon. How is everyone doing ? Who all is ttc?
> 2016, Nicole , joli, is britt still active ? (baby?), mommymichele?,

Me, Joli, Nicole I think. Taebomama comes on here too as the actual TTC thread is pretty much dead. GG is already pregnant to a little brother for Libby due in February. She can't come on here because she closed her account to focus on uni, then got pregnant and had to give up uni but the admins won't allow her to reopen her account. She created a new one, taloolah, but they said that was also not allowed. :nope: Sweetmama is pregnant in 2nd tri. Haven't heard from Hibiscus or Mommymichelle in ages.

Now about Britt. Her daughter Kinley was born on 9th July but due to what appears to be negligence on the hospitals part, she was deprived oxygen during a long labour and after being born by EMCS. Britt nearly died and was given a hysterectomy to save her life. Kinley survived but has been left with serious brain trauma. Haven't heard from Britt in over a month now but last she said they were just trying to enjoy the time they have with Kinley. :hugs: Britt doesn't come one here anymore for obvious reasons as it's too painful. :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

OMG!!! Britt's news is just aweful!!! :nope:

so how is ttc going for u 2016? how long u trying? 

This is 1st cycle for me.. i think i am going to O on cd15.. lets c.. my cycles have been all over the place . hate that.

I got AF at 7m pp & stoped nursing at 8m pumped for 1m more.. took 3 weeks to dry up.. this is my 6th cycle since pregnancy 46,35,31,29,36 days long!!!!


----------



## Devi#1

how to make ff ticker a link to the chart? i forgot


----------



## 2016

I've just started cycle 4 of TTC. Would have started sooner but was waiting for cycles to restart after BF. Turns out I had to stop altogether to get my cycle back. My LP is on the short side like last time, and im worried my tubes are definitely blocked now so it won't ever happen...Stewart was an imposibility after all. 

Have so much stress on my plate at the mo with Stewarts birthday, Christmas, going back to work, moving house and TTC my stomach ulcer has flared up. Won't be surprise if it puts paid to my chances until things settle. I'm in too much pain to BD for a start!

I will need to copy paste how to do that link but can't on my phone...will try remember later. x


----------



## Devi#1

thanks 2016 - No O yet!! im getting impatient.. bd'ing everyday.. DH REALLLLLY REALLLY wants a lil girl!


----------



## 2016

How are you tracking ov? Any signs, I normally find I get really impatient just before it happens! :haha:


----------



## Devi#1

I'm checking CM & bbt. 

I'm hoping it happens today.


----------



## 2016

Fxd for you Devi. I am between a week and 10 days away.

This is how you link to FF btw:

[*url=<insert your FF chart link here>]
<insert your ticker code here>[/url*]

Just copy/paste your code and remove the *s. Hope I haven't made it too confusing!


----------



## Joli

Hey Devi, welcome back!! Nice to have you and 2016 ttc again! Harrison just turned 1 two days ago - 2016, planning the party can be stressful but make sure you enjoy it!! 

I have been trying to wean Harrison on his lunchtime milk, and he refuses to drink cow's milk or formula!! I have tried warm, cold, mixed with breastmilk, mixed with strawberries and even tried mixing with maple syrup! Have tried in a cup, sippy cup, straw and bottle, but he just keeps spitting it out. Have also tried someone else giving him the milk. What to do??!!! I want to wean so I can ttc. Didn't think it would be this hard!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hellloooo I am back for good :) Hi Devi *waves*


----------



## 2016

GossipGirly said:


> hellloooo I am back for good :) Hi Devi *waves*

Oh wow GG! How did you get reinstated? That's fab! :happydance:


Joli...we aren't having a party as such, especially since our house will be pretty much all packed up to move about 4 days after the party! We are just having grandparents, aunties, uncles and cousins over (11 in total including myself and DH). I am just trying to decide what cake to make him. I know he is so young and won't remember any of it or even know what's going on so don't want to go OTT.
Not sure what to suggest about the milk. If it were me I would try breastmilk in a bottle/sippy then very very very slowly add more formula/cows milk to it so he doesn't notice the difference. It's hard when you have a booby monster who knows what he wants though!

Devi...any luck with ov? I feel so lazy this cycle and can't be bothered to temp, OPK or BD! I know I will kick myself if I then get BFN but I just have so much else going on with an imminent house move, Stewarts birthday, Christmas on the way and going back to work, there's just no energy left!

AFM...went today and bought Stewart's 1st birthday presents - a lovely lime green Smart Trike and a Megablocks table. I figured he would get so many gifts on his actual birthday he wouldn't be able to appreciate the ones from his Mummy and Daddy, so he may has well have them early! :blush: Besides, the weather is getting colder fast and it was heavy snow when he was born. Not exactly the weather to be taking out a trike!


----------



## nicole3108

Welcome back GG and Devi!!! 

gg: Really glad you got to come back! I was so excited when I saw your journal this morning. Those pics of Libby are so sweet! 

Devi: Great that you're ttc again and back on the thread!

2016: That's a good idea to give him his presents early, we did that this year with their birthday presents after seeing how overwhelmed he was with all that he got the past couple of years. Smart lady, thinking ahead! You must be so busy with moving and everything, hope you get a bit of down time before Christmas! 

Joli: Daniel doesn't like a sippy cup either, I've tried milk a little but he spits it out. He's too busy to bother with nursing as often so I'm worried about him having enough to drink. Hopefully it just takes a bit of time to get used to it. Keep trying it though, kids change so fast he'll probably like it one day soon. Can you take clomid when breastfeeding? I know one lady on here did but I wasn't sure if your dr would prescribe it or not. 

Hope Taebomama, Hibiscus and Sweetmama are doing well! and whoever else still lurks!
:wave:

We decided to wait a bit on trying, still not going to prevent but I've been a bit overwhelmed lately with the kids so I think I might be happier if I lost some weight and Daniel was a little older. Although I still haven't started my cycle again so really doesn't matter either way. I think af might come back soon though, Daniel has cut back on nursing in the day and is finally sleeping better at night. That little baby really wore me out the last 11 months! Ben's in preschool one morning a week and has his first class trip soon. They're growing up too fast for me!


----------



## Devi#1

i think i O'd on saturday. temp went way up!! but I didnt get EWCM.. strange.. 

anyways.. Did BD ALOT.. 

for arjuns 1st bday i made the cake.. chocolate with blue marshmellow icing.. it was YUM.. he hated it & cried.. boy doesnt have a sweet tooth.
& we had a playdate with 10 babies & moms..

joli - arjun was like that till 8m.. no sippy/bottle & one fine day i gave him a bottle with a brown latex nipple & he took it... TURNING POINT.. i stopped nursing & started pumping - he now gets cow milk from sippy & water from straw cup.


----------



## 2016

Devi...yeah it sure does look like Saturday was your day. Here's hoping your temp stays up nice and high. :dust:

I was feelings chilled about this cycle to the point of not caring, then my OPK started getting darker today so I'm hoping to ov in the next few days which would be some kind of early record for me! :yipee: Now I'm like an animal desperate for time with my mate. Hormones eh? :rofl:

Fxd we can TWW and celebrate BFPs together! :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! I'm in Phuket at the minute enjoying a relaxing holiday with DH and Harrison. He still refuses any cow milk or formula! I am going back go work in 5 weeks so will just bf until then, and whilst I'm away during the day, maybe he will drink. I will just bf him morning and night until he gets used to milk! Thanks for all the advice!!

Nicole, i can imagine how much you have on your plate with both Daniel and Ben! I think it's great for you to focus on yourself a bit before ttc again! 

2016 - sounds like you and DH are on fire in the bedroom!! I haven't got AF back yet, but this is the first time DTD doesn't hurt with DH since Harrison was born. Not sure if it's the accu or the holiday! Either way is good!! 

Devi - welcome back!! Harrison didn't eat his sugar free carrot birthday cake! Lol - all the ladies loved it though. Haha
Harrison has just bee lovely, walking everywhere, obsessed with cheese, cuddly, inquisative and blows everyone kisses :)


----------



## 2016

Joli...wow Phuket! You lucky thing! Can't wait to see some piccies on FB. Bet Harrison is loving it too - what a lucky boy to be so well travelled already.

On fire? Um no not quite! :blush: Normally we are both quite tired and so afraid of waking Stewart, DTD is a rather sedate affair. :rofl: I am beginning to wonder how people ever conceive a second child let alone a 10th!
And I got turned down last night which was really frustrating as tomorrow is ov day! Guess it helps to have a break now and again. :thumbup:

So pleased to hear the accu has helped in some way. Bet there will be other benefits to follow. :winkwink:

Oh and Harrison sounds so blooming cute I just want to give the little guy a big squeeze!

For Stewart's birthday I am just making a regular cake with the thought that a little won't hurt him. I try not feed him junk food but on the very odd occasion I try not stress about it. He had a tiny mouthful of his cousins 5th birthday cake on Sunday and spat it out! Not like Mummy at all! :haha:

AFM - as I said before, I think tomorrow is ov day for me. very excited that I have again ovd on CD17 which is early for me. :yipee:

Devi...PS you need to remove the <>s from your link to make it work I think. :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

Phuket!! Awesome. Enjoy it. Have lots of Thai curry. 

2016- that's for helping me fix the link. 
6 dpo today. No symptoms. Recovering from flu.


----------



## 2016

Devi...I think no symptoms is a good thing. I always seem to get loads of symptoms when I am not pregnant and had little/none when I was pregnant with LO. :shrug:
When are you testing?

Today is ov day for me so I'm not far behind. Unfortunately OH and I had a slight falling out and didn't BD for the last 2 days before ov! :hissy: I think the stress of the house move and lack of sleep is getting to us. Anyway, we got a quickie in this morning so hopefully still in with a chance. Come to think of it, we BD loads in the last few cycles with no luck so maybe this new pattern will work better. :shrug: 
I'm going to test at 9dpo. AF is due at 12dpo. Please please let this be the one!


----------



## 2016

Hi all! :wave:

Devi - 10dpo I see...how is it going? Done any sneaky tests yet? I intend to test at 9dpo...being 4dpo is soooooo boring! Tried to have a nosey at your chart but it's not working anymore. :shrug:

Hope you all are well.


----------



## hibiscus07

HI All!
It's been so long.
I can't believe so many of you are TTC again--wow!! I still have tons of weight from the pregnancy to lose. I think we'll wait til Jack's maybe 2 and a half before we consider TTC. We can't afford it, either, actually. Daycare is so darn expensive.
Nice to hear that everyone seems to be doing well! Hopefully, we will get some more pregnancies lined up in here (we need some action!) haha


----------



## GossipGirly

we already have one :haha: nice to hear from you and hi other ladies... Joli.. your life sounds amazing can we swap places :haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> we already have one :haha: nice to hear from you and hi other ladies... Joli.. your life sounds amazing can we swap places :haha:

GG, you're back! And expecting!! This is so exciting. How are you feeling/doing?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey girls!

Just stopping by real quick to let you ladies know I've been reading your updates. I'll try to come back and make a real post, soon. I love hearing about your little people. I'd love to see some Halloween pics. I just love cute kids in their costumes. :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

Yes he was a little surprise baby. He is an angel so far and I barely feel pregnant.(if it wasn't for heartburn and headaches) I can't grumble really.

Hi Tb :wave:


----------



## 2016

5 dpo is sooooo boring!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Devi#1

I'm either 13 dpo / 9 dpo. 2 bfn so far. Hoping I'm on 9dpo. I had a major cold during O. See my chart look at the O dip & rise ( crazy ) I didn't have ewcm at that time either. So if I go by last day of ewcm I'm 9 dpo. 

The preg tests u get here are crap. Only good 1 day of missed period. FX for me!


----------



## 2016

Here's hoping for you Devi! :dust: I can't see your chart anymore though!

I'm 7dpo and still bored! Starting testing at 9dpo. Temp is way up but that doesn't actually mean anything. :dohh: At the moment I just keep having fears of an ectopic because with Stewarts 1st birthday in 3 weeks, and our house move in 4...that would be a disaster! So remind me when AF shows that I am actually grateful m'kay?


----------



## Devi#1

AF came today !!!!!!

;(


----------



## hibiscus07

Booo--sorry Devi! :(


----------



## 2016

Awww booo Devi. That's crap :hugs: I'm getting tired of seeing her myself. This is cycle 4 or 5 for me already! Hope this one is the one! Don't know why it's taking so long. :shrug:


----------



## 2016

First :bfn: of this cycle at 8dpo on an IC. Why do I start testing at 8dpo every time, I don't know. :dohh: It's too early to mean anything yet I feel disappointed all the same. :nope:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> First :bfn: of this cycle at 8dpo on an IC. Why do I start testing at 8dpo every time, I don't know. :dohh: It's too early to mean anything yet I feel disappointed all the same. :nope:

You test so early because it's so dang hard to wait! They need to come up with a test that is accurate at the moment of conception. :haha:


----------



## 2016

TaeBoMama said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> First :bfn: of this cycle at 8dpo on an IC. Why do I start testing at 8dpo every time, I don't know. :dohh: It's too early to mean anything yet I feel disappointed all the same. :nope:
> 
> You test so early because it's so dang hard to wait! They need to come up with a test that is accurate at the moment of conception. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: that would be fantastic! Invent one TBM you will be a millionaire!

What's even more pathetic is how I keep going back to squint at it in this light and that. It is so clearly negative I can't even imagine where a second line would be. :dohh:


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> First :bfn: of this cycle at 8dpo on an IC. Why do I start testing at 8dpo every time, I don't know. :dohh: It's too early to mean anything yet I feel disappointed all the same. :nope:
> 
> You test so early because it's so dang hard to wait! They need to come up with a test that is accurate at the moment of conception. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that would be fantastic! Invent one TBM you will be a millionaire!
> 
> What's even more pathetic is how I keep going back to squint at it in this light and that. It is so clearly negative I can't even imagine where a second line would be. :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha...I do the squinting, staring thing too. It's ridiculous.


----------



## 2016

Got a clear bfn today on my one fancy test of the cycle. I know it's only 9dpo but my :af: arrives at 11dpo and my temp has already taken a dive today so I guess I am on to cycle 5.

Don't know what is up with Stewart's sleeping. He keeps doing this 2 good nights followed by 1 or 2 bad ones. On Thursday night he woke briefly once, Friday he slept 12 hours without a sound (first time ever) then last night he was back to waking every 1-2 hours and wanting to start the day at 4am! I have written it all down for so many weeks but cannot figure out why this happens as it doesn't seem to make a difference what naps/milk/solids he has. Oh well at least I have some good nights.


----------



## 2016

Temps back up but another bfn. Just want :af: to arrive now. So afraid I might get a stupid ectopic and ruin Stewart's birthday or moving preparations. Remind me when the witch arrives to rejoice!


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> Temps back up but another bfn. Just want :af: to arrive now. So afraid I might get a stupid ectopic and ruin Stewart's birthday or moving preparations. Remind me when the witch arrives to rejoice!

I hate that you've had to endure 2 ectopic pregnancies. I'm sure it's nerve-wrecking to have to worry about that happening again. :growlmad: If AF arrives I'll remind you to rejoice. LOL.


----------



## 2016

My temp is def on the way down for af to start...I'm disappointed as usual but it's probably best not be pregnant before we move. Everything happens in it's perfect time.


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> My temp is def on the way down for af to start...I'm disappointed as usual but it's probably best not be pregnant before we move. Everything happens in it's perfect time.

it's always disappointing when we learn it wasn't our cycle. But you will get your BFP! And perhaps it will come at a less stressful time. :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Where is everyone? :shrug:


----------



## 2016

I'm here. Having a horrible af and just busy busy with prep for the house move in 3 weeks and Stewarts 1st bday 2 weeks today! How are you TBM?


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello :waves: sorry I am here I just mainly stalk as I'm always on my phone but keeping up with you ladies x


----------



## nicole3108

I'm here too, I mostly come on when Daniel is nursing so I don't post much. I put a thread in the pregnancy test gallery. I've had the same faint line on 6 tests and although they are probably just faulty since the line is so faint I'm still all wound up. I can't help myself I just keep peeing on them. Now I need to get some more but I might wait until dh gets home so I don't have to bring the kids.


----------



## nicole3108

well I did a digi...I had no clue that I even ov'd yet so surprise to me! pregnant 1-2...I was going to post the pic but it won't work now don't know why. Please don't say anything on facebook we aren't saying anything for awhile. I haven't had any bleeding but I want to make sure it's not ectopic first. We will probably wait until 2nd tri to tell people.


----------



## 2016

Oh wow Nicole that's such fab news! I'm envious of course but just so super thrilled for you. :happydance: Hope all goes really smoothly for you...won't say a word on fb. :winkwink:


----------



## GossipGirly

Congrats Nicole :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Nicole--*Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I don't know how you ladies can keep a BFP quiet. I will be shouting it to people I don't even know! LOL. But I understand not wanting others to know right away. Happy B-day to to your LO!

*GG--*I Love the photos of Libby! She's adorable! Happy Birthday to her! 

*2016--*Happy Birthday to Stewart!

*Joli--*Where are you? Happy Birthday to Harrison! 


I'm doing good. I'm determined to get a BFP. Hubby will be having SA done soon. Can you believe it? :haha: And I'm going to have the day 21 test done next week. It's time to start checking things out and being a little more aggressive. There's no time to lose! I may give Soy Isoflavones another go. What do you ladies think about Soy?

:wave: Hello to the rest of you fine ladies! I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, Nicole! That's great!
For some reason, I'm not getting emails letting me know there are new posts, so I keep missing em. Boo.
I've attached a couple of pics from Jack's halloween parade at daycare (he's the tiger)
 



Attached Files:







Jack Halloween Parade 2011.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









Jack Halloween Parade 2011_b.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









Jack Halloween Parade 2011_c.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GossipGirly

I don't know anything about soy tb sorry I think 2016 does though. Really hope you get some answers and can join us soon. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

hib....what cute halloween pics! We didn't celebrate it at all but Stewart did go to a playgroup and chuck orange and black playdough about if that counts!

TBM...I took soy a couple of cycles way back but am not sure it did anything. It didn't move my ov, improve my LP but it did make me helluva moody while I took it! I know some people swear by it though so maybe there's no harm giving it a try. Does DH take anything? I give mine zinc and vitamin c (in addition to his normal multivit) as it's supposed to help. I've started again taking Royal Jelly this cycle as I was on it when I fell pg with Stewart. Stopped it the last 2 cycles though as I think it was giving me terrible ov pain. I always take prenatal, ginseng, EPO and omega 3/6/9 and ginko biloba and extra folic after ov.

Feeling a bit down about TTC again today. I know 6 months is no time at all but I'm just so worried my tubes really are totally messed up and it will never happen. If it doesn't I am more than lucky and blessed to have Stewart but I just don't want to spend the next few years in TTC limbo if it's never gonna happen. I can't go see the docs as they will say it's not been long enough, and even then there's nothing they can do as i won't get IVF now I have a child.
Feel a bit spoilt for moaning about it tbh but oh well.

In happy news we are going to measure up our new house today for curtains and stairgates etc. which we are so excited about! This afternoon Stewart it going to his first ever birthday party of his friend whose 2 weeks older. Next week he's going to the party of his friend whose 1 week older - so many parties! :haha:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I'm sorry you're feeling down. Six months is a long time when you're trying to conceive...time drags and it's so uncertain. I dreaded actually trying again because it's such a hard time. I think it'll happen for you soon, I understand of course why you're worried but I think you'll get a determined little bean like Stewart was that will make its way to the right place. I hope everything went well today!

taebomama: That's great that he is going for an SA!! I hope you get your little one very soon. Will you consider iui if the SA wasn't great. Also have you tried clomid or femara (spelling?) 

hibiscus: Jack is so cute in his costume! Glad you're back! 

gg: I thought your status was so funny today! Did you notice on your own? Yesterday I got to Wal-mart and noticed I had poop on my pants...it was dried so I just went shopping anyway.


----------



## GossipGirly

Haha yeh I looked down as we were leaving the building LOL and they were all out! Hubby didn't even bloody notice!

Ah 2016 I know ttc is hard but it's surprising how these things have a habit of coming just at the perfect time so I think once te stress of moving is over things will happen x


----------



## TaeBoMama

*hibiscus--*Jack makes an adorable tiger!! 

*2016--*To answer your question about whether my hubby takes anything: I had him taking Zinc, Vitamin C, and a multivitamin for men. But he had laser eye surgery a couple of months ago and the doc told him to stop taking them. Kinda pissed me off! I'll look into the other things you mentioned that you try. Have you ever tried Vitex? I'm thinking about it. You mentioned you're worried about your tubes not being clear, could you have an HSG done? Sometimes the test alone can kind of open things up. 

*nicole--*I wouldn't try IUI, but I am considering Clomid. I suppose Femara is also an option. I've heard that guys with a bad SA can take Clomid to improve things. Oh man, your story about poo on your pants really made my day!!! LOL.

*GG--*Obviously, I didn't see your FB status...are you saying you were walking around in public with your boobies out? I assume you had been breast feeding and forgot. This is hilarious. I'm sorry! I'm sure it was embarrassing. I just can't help but laugh. If this happened to me my husband wouldn't have noticed either. LOL. 

Well ladies, I was having such a good feeling about this cycle. The only problem is, I had no fertile CM this round. None. Not even close. This has never happened before. I used some Pre-Seed...but...It's not a miracle lubricant...I don't think. I was drinking water like crazy and a whole carton of grapefuit juice (in one day), and still NOTHING. I've been having bad cramps since the day after O (it's 4dpo today). So I've lost some of the PMA for this cycle. But I'm still holding out some hope.

Good luck to you all! :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

Haha no I hadn't been bfing I was wearing an over the shoulder handbag and it unbuttoned my dress and I only noticed when I left the store!


----------



## GossipGirly

Sending lots of pma x


----------



## 2016

TBM...I have tried voted way back when and found it caused spotting on and off from about CD10 until ov which was DELAYED until CD26! Delayed ov the following cycle too so I stopped it.
I was supposed to have an HSG done the cycle I then got pg! They won't do one now because they said there must be an opening somewhere for me to have been pg before. :nope: Maybe I'm just being paranoid and impatient as usual. :blush:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
2016, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry about it. Think how much you went through and ended up with Stewart. The planets will align and you'll get the baby that you're supposed to get!
TBM--re the clomid/IUI considerations, how long have you been TTC?


----------



## Devi#1

nicole - CONGRATS!!!

Happy birthday to all the cutie lil babies!!!

2016 - dont be too grim.. best once all is settled then the bfp arrives..

im probably Oing anytime next few days.. had ewcm the last 2 days.. I was at a week long holiday / wedding so temps were a bit funny.. took a O test today.. positive.. so we are gna bd.. (first time in about 3 weeks!!!!) we did too much bd last month.. didnt feel the urge to do it for FUN .. lol... anyways! tonights the night.. FX


----------



## 2016

Yay for the positive ov test Devi! Good luck!

Nicole...how are things going? :flower:

And how's everyone else? Joli? SM? Where you gone?


----------



## nicole3108

Good luck Devi and taebomama!! 

2016: Everything is good, I would like it to be friday though so I can get my second set of hcg levels. I got monday's results today, they were at 220 which I was happy with and the line is almost as dark as the control line now. How are you doing? When do you move? I can't remember anything.


----------



## TaeBoMama

GossipGirly said:


> Haha no I hadn't been bfing I was wearing an over the shoulder handbag and it unbuttoned my dress and I only noticed when I left the store!

That's good, GG, not as bad as I had imagined. LOL!



2016 said:


> TBM...I have tried voted way back when and found it caused spotting on and off from about CD10 until ov which was DELAYED until CD26! Delayed ov the following cycle too so I stopped it.
> I was supposed to have an HSG done the cycle I then got pg! They won't do one now because they said there must be an opening somewhere for me to have been pg before. :nope: Maybe I'm just being paranoid and impatient as usual. :blush:

That's stupid that they won't offer you an HSG, but it is true that you've been successful and are likely to be this time around, too. :flower:



hibiscus07 said:


> TBM--re the clomid/IUI considerations, how long have you been TTC?

Ummm, let's see...forever. LOL. I can't remember when we started trying because at first it was just NTNP. Hubby didn't want to "try"...so I didn't track my cycle, temp, or use OPKs. In fact, I wouldn't initiate sex if I knew it was "that" time. If he didn't initiate it, it didn't happen. I can't remember when we started going all out and TRYING. But I have been tracking and temping for 28 cycles now. :cry: 

Had the day 21 test today, and have hubby's SA scheduled for this Friday. I feel like we're making progress at least!

How's everyone doing? What's your plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## 2016

nicole...sounds to me like everything is fine hun. My tests never even got 1/3rd as dark as the control at 7 weeks pg with an ectopic. I'm certain you have a strong beany nestled in your ooom. :happydance:

TBM...great stuff things are moving along for you. 28 cycles is a long time to be charting - and here I am moaning about me! :blush:


----------



## hibiscus07

TaeBoMama said:


> Ummm, let's see...forever. LOL. I can't remember when we started trying because at first it was just NTNP. Hubby didn't want to "try"...so I didn't track my cycle, temp, or use OPKs. In fact, I wouldn't initiate sex if I knew it was "that" time. If he didn't initiate it, it didn't happen. I can't remember when we started going all out and TRYING. But I have been tracking and temping for 28 cycles now. :cry:
> 
> Had the day 21 test today, and have hubby's SA scheduled for this Friday. I feel like we're making progress at least!

Well...although 28 cycles is a loooong time to wait (from your perspective), it's true that you haven't evaluated even some of the simpler options, so I think the situation is actually pretty hopeful. It sounds like the d21 test and the SA are moving you on the right track. Just think--maybe you need something like Clomid and that will do the trick. You never know! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: How many dpo are you now? I have heard a lot of good things about pre seed so I hope it did the job! 

My hcg level was 656 on Wednesday after being 220 on Monday so I think everything seems to be fine! I don't know what to do about the ultrasound, my dr. is on vacation and the one I saw today wants me to have one as soon as possible to rule out an ectopic but then he said I wouldn't need one after that until 18-20 weeks. I want to see the heartbeat so badly so I was thinking of just changing it and making it a week or two later. I really don't think it's ectopic and I don't want to risk not getting a second one.


----------



## GossipGirly

eek! cant believe we are bump buds again nicole :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

nicole3108 said:


> taebomama: How many dpo are you now? I have heard a lot of good things about pre seed so I hope it did the job!
> 
> My hcg level was 656 on Wednesday after being 220 on Monday so I think everything seems to be fine! I don't know what to do about the ultrasound, my dr. is on vacation and the one I saw today wants me to have one as soon as possible to rule out an ectopic but then he said I wouldn't need one after that until 18-20 weeks. I want to see the heartbeat so badly so I was thinking of just changing it and making it a week or two later. I really don't think it's ectopic and I don't want to risk not getting a second one.

How far along are you? Baby's heart beat should be seen at 6 weeks (when baby is 4 weeks). Congrats on the your HCG levels! Looking good! To answer your question, I'm 9dpo.

I took hubby's SA sample to the lab (30 min away) this morning (I had to fight with them to let us get the sample through intercourse, even though we used a condom made specifically for this purpose). When I arrived, a security guard was sitting right there, able to hear and see everything. And since the front desk folks need everything spelled out to them...well...it was a little embarrassing to say the least. :blush: The lab tech said my doc should get the results today, so I'm going to call and bug them right now. :haha:

I hope you're all doing well! :flower:


----------



## 2016

Nicole...that hcg sounds great! I don't think it's ectopic either which is such great news! Don't they have to scan you at 12 weeks? If not I would probably wait an extra week or two so there's a smaller gap between that and the 18 week scan. So so pleased and relieved for you. :hugs:

TBM...do post the results when you get them. Hope all comes back ok. We were never told about a "special condom" and had to get the sample manually. :blush: Try aiming into the stupid tiny cup they gave us! :dohh: Hospital staff can be quite stupid at times and I was equally embarassed dropping off DHs sample. Why do us women always have to do it?

afm I managed to stop worrying about TTC again but main cos I know there's next to no chance this cycle. Both Stewart and I have a horrid sickness/diarrhoea bug. He's pooping yellow water which soaks through 2 nappies and his clothes up to 10 times a day and I have to keep dashing to the loo to throw up. :cry: Just hope it's gone in a week for his birthday but this really screws up plans for packing/sewing curtains/BDing this weekend. :nope:


----------



## Devi#1

tbm - let us know what the news is

nicole - the levels sound great.. FX its not an ectopic

2016 - u poor thing.. wat do u know.. i had a stomach bug 2 days ago too..

well.. 3 days of + OPKs.. today was - , so i recon today is the O day.. LOTS oF CM.. LOTS.. we have been bd last 3 nights.. & good surprise today, I got newborn cloth diapers in the mail (which i ordered 2 MONTHS ago from US) i thought they were lost/ stolen.. but surprise.. they came today.. the day I "O" after 2 months of buying them -- maybe its a sign from god.. 
ya ya call me silly for buying diapers before the baby is concieved.. hehhehe.. but they are soooo small & soooo cute!!

HAPPPY!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Sorry you and Stewart are sick, I hope you both feel better soon. When are you expecting to ovulate? Maybe you can still get a couple of times in before ov. They don't do a 12 week scan unless you want it but I didn't with the boys because if it showed something might be wrong I would just worry but I might this time I don't know. I think I will reschedule it. 

taebomama: Have you tested yet? or do you wait until closer to when af is due?

devi: :happydance: glad you've ovulated! Hopefully the diapers are a sign that would be exciting! When are you planning on testing?

gg: it is exciting we get to be bump buddies again! how are you doing?

has anyone heard from Joli?


----------



## 2016

Nicole...I was expecting to ov CD17 but my OPKs have started getting darker so I am pretty sure it will be CD16! Typical, I normally ov CD20-22 and lately it's been CD17 and the one time I actually wish to ov later it comes even earlier than usual! :dohh: I will try muster some energy to DTD tonight but DH is now sick and with Stewart still pooping for England we are all exhausted. Not to mention we went out and bought 27 metres of fabric yesterday which I have to turn into curtains in 2 weeks! :wacko:

Looks like we are going to have to cancel Stewart's party next Saturday because I can't see we will be well enough in time to prepare food etc and safely have people round without the risk of spreading the germs. So disappointed but I guess we will just have to have a party after we move house or in the new year.


----------



## TaeBoMama

2016 said:


> TBM...do post the results when you get them. Hope all comes back ok. We were never told about a "special condom" and had to get the sample manually. :blush: Try aiming into the stupid tiny cup they gave us! :dohh: Hospital staff can be quite stupid at times and I was equally embarassed dropping off DHs sample. Why do us women always have to do it?

I can imagine it's not easy aiming in a cup. :rofl: I was hoping hubby could drop off the sample on his way to work, but the only lab that does the SA is 30 minutes in the opposite direction. :nope: I'm really sorry to hear that you and your family are sick. That's no good. It stinks that Stewart's party will have to be postponed. I'm sure it will all workout though. Good luck on those curtains. I hope you post pics of the finished curtains. :flower:



nicole3108 said:


> taebomama: Have you tested yet? or do you wait until closer to when af is due?

Do I wait closer to af? I started testing at 8do! LOL. I didn't test today though. How's your pregnancy going? Do you have your ultrasound scheduled?



I'm so frustrated with my doctor's office. I called them on Friday to see if the results were in. The woman who took my call was not the intelligent sort. She couldn't get anything I said right. She couldn't even get my name right. She kept mixing up the message I wanted her to give to the doc. No one returned my call, which was not surprising. So you know I'll be bugging them in the morning. And if I get that same lady again, I'm asking to talk to someone else! 

I've been having my usual pre-menstrual spotting. Even if the day 21 test comes back saying my progesterone level is normal, I think I am low. I've read all the symptoms and they fit me to a t. I'm hoping doc will prescribe Clomid and Progesterone. If no Clomid, I'll start Soy this next cycle. 

So where is Joli? I miss her. And I miss Britt!! I understand why she doesn't come on the board anymore, but I sure would love to hear how she and Kinley are doing. We became FB friends a month or so ago, but either she doesn't post anything or she has her privacy settings only sharing with close friends. There are no posts since before Kinley's birth. I sure hope things turned around...

:wave: to all of you. I hope you're all doing well! Take care!


----------



## 2016

Well we are ALL sick now despite being fastidious about hand hygiene etc. This bug is just pure evil. :(
Despite that I managed to almost finish Stewart's curtains over the weekend. I am proud because I have never sew with blackout lining before and it's quite heavy. Will post pics once they are all done...showed the curtains to him already and for some reason he was so happy and was crawling all over them excitedly. Brought a tear to my eye though I'd bet he would be as happy had I just given him a load of fabric to play with. :dohh:
MIL is coming round this afteroon to take S for a walk while I cut out the living room curtains. I say cut out because there is some tricky pattern matching to do and I need all the floor space and a lot of concentration. These curtains are going to be the biggest job though as I am using 27 metres of fabric. Can you believe we had to buy almost 50 metres of fabric for the 4 windows I am doing in the house???? And the shop wouldn't even give us a discount! :growlmad:
Then I have to use the fabric from our current living room curtains to totally reshape into curtains for the playroom and guestroom to try save money.
Apologies for all the boring talk about fabric. :blush:
Well no BD for us last night....both just too sick/fed up/exhausted. Better try tonight or tomorrow at least otherwise there will really be no chance.

TBM...oooh I know the type of woman you describe. So freakin annoying! :grr: Hope you get to speak to someone with half a brain today and get your (hopefully good) results.
I think they often prescribe Clomid with progesterone because Clomid can thin your lining. I believe soy can have the same effect on the lining. Have you ever used progesterone cream? I did with S and my first cycle of TTC this time round. Then I stopped because I was running out but have just bought some more. Think the one I have comes from the US though - Wellsprings Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream.
I miss Joli and Britt so much too. Haven't seen Joli post much on FB and you are right that Britt hasn't posted since before Kinley was born. I guess she is busy looking after her and maybe doesn't want to share details in such a public way? :flower: I do think you have full access to her page though, there is just nothing there.
I send her a message over a month ago but have had no reply which I can understand. Every month on the 9th I think of Kinley getting a month older but don't want Britt to feel like I am hassling her to keep sending messages.

Hope everyone else is ok. I better go eat breakfast before the new day of diarrhoea nappies begins. :dohh:


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: hope you got the results back! That's so annoying, I hate trying to get results, my doctor told me to call for mine and she was set on not telling me because I could be someone else. I love that you test so early. I hope your doctor will prescribe the progesterone and clomid. I can't see why they wouldn't since you've been trying for so long. Can you get referred to someone else? (I'm not sure if you're seeing a fertility specialist or not) Sorry if you've said before. I booked my ultrasound for next week. I should be about 6 weeks then...I think. 

2016: I can't believe you can make curtains! I want to make some but I can't sew. Hope you got some bding in last night. Good luck for this cycle!! 

I think everything is okay although I'm a bit worried about my digi. My last hcg level on Friday was 1402 so still doubling but I took a digi on Sunday when my levels should have been almost 3000 and it said 2-3. Is the level in your urine less than in your blood throughout pregnancy? My tests yesterday were lighter but the one from today was as dark as the control line. Probably just worrying over nothing.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...making curtains is quite easy but I guess I'm lucky cos my mum taught me all about sewing as a child.
As for your worries, I thought the doubling time for hcg went from 2 to 3 days once the number went over 1000. 1400 doubled is only 2800 anyway and those digs are quite slow to show the 3+. I'm pretty sure mine only went 3+ with Stewart after I went over 4500. Try not worry yourself too much hun and hopefully in a couple of weeks you can see your flickering beany. :flower:

afm...I was expecting a +ve opk today but it was the same as yesterday sort of medium dark. Normally my OPKs are completely blank then one day a faint 2nd line appears, next day medium, next dark, then +ve then I ov. It's been that way every cycle. I wonder if the stress over S being sick and some issues with the house move is delaying things. Suits me anyway! 
Taking S back to the docs tomorrow to ask for a stool sample test. Completely watery diarrhoea 10+ times a day for 10 days is no joke. I got the bug off him and was over it in 3 days. I think it's stupid they don't give anything to at least slow poop down for kids in this country cos surely there's more risk of passing on infection when dealing with water poo rather than mush? tmi sorry.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016--* Poor Stewart! And poor Mommy! I hope his watery diarrhea clears up soon. Keep him hydrated [I just edited this...I didn't mean to say dehydrated...lol]. You're very talented to be able to fashion your own curtains. :thumbup:

*nicole--*I don't feel that your digi is anything to listen to. It's normal to worry. That's what moms do! We can drive ourselves crazy with it, no? To answer your question: No, I'm not seeing a specialist. I guess I should, but I suspect insurance won't cover it. So that would make it impossible. 

Ladies, I've been bugging my doctor's office with phone calls to get the results of my day 21 and hubby's SA. It has been like pulling teeth! Yesterday I FINALLY got a nurse to tell me my Progesterone level was 23. She was really impressed with this number and asked if it was a medicated cycle. I had asked her (before I got the results) if she thought the doctor would prescribe Clomid and Progesterone. She said that she was sure with that number I'd get neither, and continued to tell me what a "strong" and "good" ovulation I had. But when I asked her why then am I spotting, starting about 5 days before af and during bding (in the Luteal phase), she had no answer. And today the witch came. But I'm not sure if she really showed up yesterday...since it's hard to know when it goes from spotting to light. If day 1 was yesterday, that would mean LP was only 11 days. What do you ladies think this means? If I had such a "strong" ovulation, why such a short LP? I'm soooo confused? :shrug: Should I still use Soy this cycle? I'm afraid of messing something up. 

I still haven't gotten the SA results. The nurse said the doc hadn't looked at it yet. So I'm WAITING. When hubby got home last night I shared my test result with him. And do you know what? He tried to point out that maybe it was too high and THAT was the problem. Oh. My. Gosh. He wants it to not be HIS fault so bad. And I hope it's not him, for many reasons. First of all, it would shatter his ego, I think. And secondly, he's not good about doing things that would change/improve the situation. I, on the other hand, would do just about anything. He won't even keep up with taking a simple vitamin. :growlmad:

Doing some research last night, I discovered that the meds hubby takes for acid reflux can cause infertility. He takes it daily, and has been for at least a few years. I can't help but be irritated with him. This may sound mean, but he doesn't take good enough care of himself. He is overweight, but won't stick to any fitness plan. I'm worried about him dying of a heart attack or stroke. I want to talk to him about this, but there is no way of doing it without hurting his feelings (ego). When he brings it up that he's going to start working out, I show my support and try to encourage him. But when I see that he's not keeping at it, I say nothing. It's such a delicate subject. But his mom died at 61 from Congestive Heart Failure. My mom died at 56 from a stroke (she also had Congestive Heart Failure). I have seen first hand what being overweight and out of shape can do, and I don't want this for my husband!! 

As you ladies may have already gathered, I'm feeling pretty crappy about things. :cry:


----------



## TaeBoMama

I waited till almost 2 in the afternoon to call the doc's office...and guess what? Front desk tells me my doc and her assistant are off on Tuesdays. I'm seriously losing it over here...crying my eyes out. I've done pretty good every month for how ever many cycles....but this time. Nope. :nope:


----------



## nicole3108

:hugs: I think you've done very well at keeping yourself positive through ttc. Everyone has times when they can't keep it together anymore. You are trying so hard and your husband not doing everything possible to help and having trouble getting in touch with the dr. must be really hard to deal with. You'll get everything sorted out but I know that doesn't help right now. I hope your husband gives you some extra love and care tonight, you deserve it. I don't want to over step my bounds but I do think that you should insist on at least some clomid. I think if you annoy a doctor enough they'll eventually give in although I think they should just give it to you. You've been trying long enough, they should be giving you all the help they can. You're a very strong, wonderful woman and I hope you feel better soon. I wish there was something I could do. Keep us updated on how you're feeling and what the doctor says. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

:hugs: Thanks, nicole.


----------



## GossipGirly

What nIcole said! I can't believe they are messing you around so much xx


----------



## nicole3108

TBM: How are you doing today?

2016: is everyone feeling better now?


----------



## 2016

:hugs: TBM I am sorry they are being far from helpful! Not sure what to suggest about talking to your hubby, my hubby and I have what people tell me is an "unusual" relationship where we just tell each other like it is even if it might (and often does) hurt each other's feelings. I think it was a bit silly of your OH to suggest maybe your progesterone is too high though! There is no such thing! 23 is a great number though but I can see why you would be concerned about so much spotting. My friend IRL had a similar amoutn of spotting/length LP and get pregnant after a year without any problems. She was told the spotting was caused by ovarian cysts. I sometimes get spotting at different points in my cycle for this reason too.

Just remember if you ever need to vent, we are here. :flower:


----------



## 2016

Nicole....thanks for asking after me. Stewart's nappies seemed solid for the first time in 10 days today so fingers crossed he is on the mend. He was crazy hungry all day too so that surely is a good sign. Am a bit worried though because, after finally kicking the night feed habit, I have been giving him feeds at night this last week to keep him hydrated and because he wasn't eating enough in the day at all. Just wonder if he is going to want to keep going with the milk at night now even after he's better. :shrug:

As any of you on FB know, we exchanged on our house sale today. UNfortunately, due to the lady we are buying from and the people buying our house being very selfish and inflexible, we were unable to agree the same move date. This means we will have to move out of our current house next Thursday 1st but won't be able to move into our new house until Monday 5th. :hissy: Will have to put our stuff in storage and live with DHs father for 4 days...as you probably know Stewart is a babe who likes his own cot in his own room. Not ideal but in a month from now none of this will matter.
I've now finished sewing Stewart's curtains and am in LOVE with the fabric! I was going to make his new room an underwater theme but couldn't find anything suitable. When in the fabric shop, DH and I saw this fabric and just had to have it for his room even though it then through the whole underwater idea out the window. :dohh: It's a beautiful bright blue with clouds and hot air balloons. Can't wait to see them up in the window. :happydance:

ETA: Oh and for some reason my +ve opk is still MIA! The line was the same weird medium-dark today. Don't know what is going on. Maybe the Royal Jelly is delaying things, or the stress or illness. Have absolutely tons of EWCM so it can't be far off!


----------



## TaeBoMama

You ladies are awesome. :flower: Thank you for listening and being supportive. It sure does help to have a place to go when I feel like I'm going nuts. 

So, I talked to my GYN a little bit ago about hubby's SA. Here's the results:

Sperm count: 91 million
Motility: 95%
Morphology: 20%

She said the result was "abnormal" due to poor morphology. She suggested we have a more "high tech" SA done through a fertility clinic. 

I talked to hubby about the results and told him that I thought his meds could be to blame. He said he'd talk to his doctor about using something that won't interfere with TTC. He said that he wants to be healthier...that he just needs to be motivated. I said, "Do it for me and the kids, and your grandkids (someday)!" If I could make it into a competition, he'd do it. I'm serious. He's so competitive. His work had a competition once, on who could lose the most weight. My husband got permission to turn an extra room at work into a gym. He got a bunch of the equipment (and even painted the place...lol), and bought P90X. He did his workouts on his lunch break. He won the competition...but stopped as soon as it was over. He starts back up every once in a while, but it's always short-lived. :cry:

I have tried to cook only healthy meals...but it's hard finding something that is healthy and actually tastes good. My kids will say, "Oh no, this must be one of those _healthy_ meals." Healthy: AKA nasty. We've eaten months of grilled chicken and salad until my kids have all turned on chicken and hate it. They never did like salad. LOL. But I can't control what hubby eats while he's at work. I've tried to get him to take salads and healthy stuff, but it doesn't work. I'm going to have to come up with ways to get him "motivated".

2016--I can't believe you have to go through the trouble of putting things in storage for 4 days! That stinks! But you are right, in a month it won't matter, you'll be where you want to be! I can't wait to see pics of the room with your hot air balloon curtains! Yay, I'm happy to hear Stewart is doing better. :flower:

Sounds like O is coming soon. Better get busy! 

Take care, all of you.


----------



## 2016

OPK was dark, almost +ve if not already +ve (hard to tell sometimes on the cheapies). I'm pretty sure ov will be day after tomorrow. We managed to BD last night and will try again today or tomorrow if we can muster the energy! :haha: I will be testing on the first morning in our new home. :cloud9: 

TBM...well apart from the morphology the results are great! The low morphology might explain why it's taking so long and hopefully someone out there can help improve things for you. Glad hubby is getting on board with getting healthy. :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls will catch up when I'm on laptop later x


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I can't believe Stewart is almost one already! That's crazy! Great that your opk is getting darker, it would be wonderful if you got your bfp the first day in your new house. 

TBM: I hope there's a way to improve your DH's morphology and that you can help him get some motivation to be healthier and stick to it. I've been trying to get to a healthy weight for years and it is really hard. Even though I really do want to be healthy I still struggle with food choices and exercise. Would he do it with you? I try to get my DH to exercise with me but so far he hasn't. Maybe he would commit to something small like 30 mins 3-4 times a week or something? My DH doesn't really seem concerned with his weight but I want us to be healthy so our kids don't have weight issues and of course so we'll live longer. If you ever do have any healthy meal ideas that are really tasty share them if you wouldn't mind. I have been cooking healthier meals but they don't always turn out that great. Would you mind if I added you to facebook?

GG: :wave: That's so cute that Libby was colouring, Daniel did the other day and I could have cried. 

I have so much more time lately, Daniel hardly ever wants to nurse. It started the day before I tested and I don't know what to do. I don't want to force him but I also don't want to stop breastfeeding him. Makes me a little sad but also relieved that I finally have some time to clean and get on the internet as selfish as that sounds. He's still not sleeping that great though even though...I blamed nursing but apparently he just doesn't care for sleep. I'm feeling a bit awful on and off so that makes me happy and hopeful. Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Did you get anything figured out about moving? That would just be awful if you had to put your stuff in storage and then move again! Moving twice is way too much work!

also forgot to ask if anyone had heard from Joli lately?? I hope everything is okay.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...on moving in the end we had to agree to move out of our house on 1st December, put our stuff in storage and live with FIL for 4 days, then move to the new house. It's not how we wanted it to happen but in the end our buyers were being totally unreasonable and threatened to cancel the sale if we didn't agree. Let's just say I am not exactly going to be putting in much effort to leave the house as lovely and clean as I was intending! I am really disappointed in them as they don't have children to worry about and could have far more easily been the ones to stay somewhere and be inconvenienced. I am trying to just keep my eye on the prize and remember that, in a month from now, we will be all settled in our new house and none of this will matter.


----------



## Devi#1

6dpo according to my software (taking charge of your fertility software.. that i bought last time) & I have LOTS of creamy YELLOW CM.. LOTS.. its clumpy too.. sorry sorry tmi..

i just re-capped my cycle when i got pregnant with arjun .. i had yellow cm 5dpo 

oooooooo.. i hope this is a sign


----------



## nicole3108

Devi: Yay!! I always get that when I'm pregnant too. I noticed it the day before I tested and it made me want to take a test. When are you testing? Going by ff or your other software? Hope it's your cycle!


----------



## nicole3108

your link isn't working yet,


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies :wave:

Get this, I've been a'Googling and apparently a morphology of 20% is actually good?? I'm so confused! My GYN said that it was "abnormal" and should be at least 30%. I did a brief search online and a couple sites did say it should be 30%, I even found one that said it should be 60%. But in my need for ANSWERS, my further study is showing a much different result. For anyone who's interested, here are a couple sites with info:

https://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter4b.html

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

I do have to say that my GYN doesn't seem to know much about TTC or infertility. Her field concentrates on after the fact, not getting there. At some of my visits I'v found myself explaining to HER how certain things work. LOL. 

So far my tests have all been good, and apparently hubby's SA was good, so we'll just keep plugging along. I did start Soy Isoflavones last night, which was CD3. I think I'll purchase some Progesterone cream since my doc won't give me a prescription. But I've heard the cream isn't near as strong. What are your thoughts? 

2016--Is today your O day?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Well darn it, I didn't mean to send that previous post just yet. :dohh:

So I will just have to post again.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*nicole--*I'd love to be FB friends, but I'll have to give you a few warnings about me, first. I'll send you a message. Then you can divide if you want to take that plunge. LOL. I liked your suggestions of committing to smaller chunks of workout time. It sure can be hard to commit to an hour, 6 times a week. I myself go through spurts, sometimes working out A LOT and sometimes doing less...depends on how I feel. I've been going though some sort of medical condition (not sure what. Did some blood work and the only thing not normal was that I have low white blood cell count, and low on vit D). I can sometimes feel so fatigued that there is no way I can exercise. But a lot of times I just push myself, and I wish hubby would do the same. He is considered obese and has HB. I was thinking...maybe hubby would be up on signing the family up for a 5K. We could train for one that takes place several months down the road. Once he sees he's making a difference, he'll have the motivation to continue. But hopefully I'll get pregnant before the race. I hate running.:rofl:

Anyway, it's normal to have conflicting feelings when your LO decides he doesn't want to nurse. Part of you says "free at last!", while the other part mourns the loss. This is normal. :flower: 

*Devi--*Sounds promising! GL! 

Yeah, where is Joli? I'm a little worried. It's one thing to go MIA for a bit, but it's been a long while. Hope she's okay!!

I hope all you gals had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Devi#1

i remember joli saying she was going to thailand or someplace..


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls - wow a lot to catch up on!

Devi - Good luck this month

2016 - Good luck with the move, I cant believe that you have t move into FIL's for 4 days, nasty buyers with lack of children! we move on the 10th also but ours is rental, glad you and S are better and Happy birthday S for yesterday :)

TB - wow ttc sounds really stressful for you, hope now you have kinda got some answers you can move forward and get that bfp! I tried progesterone cream with libby and I dont know if it was co-incidence but i fell preg the first time of using it but was then scared to stop using it but all was fine. I didnt use anything this preg obv as it wasnt planned but all has been fine :shrug:

Joli - where are you?? You said you had been to Phucket but that was last we heard, is it move time? I forget... hope you are enjoying your time off between jobs (if you havnt already started) xxx

Nicole :) Thanks for keeping up with my fb ramblings :haha: hope pregnancy is treating you well, when is your due date? x

Hib - :wave: couldnt leave you out... how are you and the family? 


AFM - all is well, preg insomnia has kicked in and I had 2 hours sleep last night and libby woke up at 5am and chatted for an hour and a half then fell back to sleep and is still asleep now!! I however got woken by a phone call from hubby asking me to go online for a train ticket reference :grr: Baby B is moving lots and this sounds bad but its kinda that annoying movement as he still has lots of room in there to kick, once he gets a bit bigger he will have to stop going wild in there! I def have another night owl though! 10-11pm onwards and he awake! 

Libby is growing fast and learning new skills everyday. Her new word is Cat and she has learned that you draw with crayons not eat them (although she still has to have a little taste haha) She is getting better at feeding herself with a spoon/fork but we still have a little way to go on that one! She seems to have changed its weird, not looks but I can tell her way of thinking and her perspective on things has changed she just understands more I cant quite put my finger on it though. Its s much easier getting her to wwalk around the house with me and up the stairs and she plays happily in her room while I have a shower (baby gate provided) defiantly had some sort of development leap which would explain the bad nights last week as she usually sleeps through 6.30-6.30! but its cold this am so I will let her off :) xxxx


----------



## 2016

TBM - yes, today is ov day! :happydance: Couple of days later than it has been lately but I think that was down to the royal jelly I am taking. Am also going to use progesterone cream again, like I did when pregnant with S to see if it helps. :thumbup:

Well we have had an exhausting but wonderful couple of days with his birthday and his family party today. He got spoilt rotten and I nearly dropped dead from the exhaustion of preparing everything as well as packing and curtain making! :wacko:

Here are some photos:

Happy with one of his presents:


In his adorable brithday party outfit:


The cake:


----------



## Devi#1

Awww. Happy birthday Stewart !!!


----------



## 2016

Devi - sorry I hadn't seen your post before I posted. Am I right that the FF and TCOYF software is not agreeing on ov date? Your ticker says 11dpo and looking at FF I would guess that's right. Suppose it doesn't matter in the end long as you get your bfp! :dust: I've heard the clumpy yellow cm is a good sign and I'm sure I had it when pg...but I've also had it 4 out of 5 cycles we've been trying this time so I think my body's gone stupid! :dohh:

DH is all excited about the prospect of me getting a bfp on the first morning in our new house (6th). It would be fairytale wonderful if that happened but just don't think my life works that way. Would be nice if it did, but I have 32 years if experience that it doesn't! :rofl:
4 days until we move out - so much to do! Eeeeek!!!!


----------



## Joli

I'm here, I'm here!!! Just after we got back from Phuket, we started moving, and I didn't have any internet connection until now! The signal here is really bad too, so I haven't been able to use my iphone internet either. We're trying to get some booster so that we can use wifi elsewhere other than the livingroom! ANYWAYS!!! We're in our new house, finally, and it's looking gorgeous! I'll have to take some pics soon to send you. When I made Harrison's cot in his own room, I sobbed the entire time, it was all the emotions from wanting to nest whilst pregnant, and finally, I was building my baby his own room. Harrison is thriving here, he's loving crawling up and down the stairs, and all this space. There are a lot of village dogs here, and he loves making woof woof sounds whenever he sees them outside. We also bought a new car, as this place is pretty remote and has no public transport to the train station. This place will take a while until it is properly finished, but it's exciting to finally be in!

In other news, AF came!! I'm 100% sure it's because of accupuncture, and relaxing for a week in Phuket. So I'm on CD11 now... having not had a natural period since I was 19, I'm not really sure what to expect, but I'm thrilled that we might have a chance now at TTC naturally!

Nic - I just read back again - OMG!! Congratulations!!!! That's amazing! So happy for you! What made you think to test? aww, I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy and a good sticky bean! :happydance:

Taebo - I was on clomid and my DH had issues too, so I'll be able to answer a lot of your questions hopefully! My DH only had morphology of 7 and 11% (2 different tests), which is why we had to go down the IUI route. I had my hubby start taking Speman (you can google it), and it helped with his motility quite a lot.

GG - I can't believe how far along you are already!! Really doesn't feel like that long ago when you got your BFP! It sounds like Libby is growing up perfectly. Harrison loves drawing too. He has figured out how to push down a ballpoint pen and he drew all over the walls of our serviced apartment - lol. So we can't leave pens anywhere! I have got him an easel for Christmas that has a whiteboard, blackboard and a roll of paper that comes down to paint on - it sounds like Libby would like it too!

2016 - Stewart looks so handsome! And what an awesome birthday cake!! Please tell me you didn't make it! The video that you did was wonderful, it make me all teary eyed. I think it's so lovely that we've never met each other, and yet I feel like I know you all so well, and it's so wonderful to watch all the bubbas grow. 

Devi - good luck this month, keeping my fx'd for you!!

How do you guys temp with bubbas? I would love to temp, but if I set an alarm to do it, Harrison will wake up and I doubt he'll let me stay still enough to take my temp! I suppose it's an issue as Harrison still sleeps in our room, though in the day time he naps in his own room. 

Another question... using OPKs, once you get a positive eg. 12pm, is it best to BD that evening, or the next morning?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Yay!! *Joli *is alive!!! So happy to see you here!! :dance: That's great that you've gotten a natural period. That's very promising for a natural pregnancy. Good luck! I can't wait to see pictures of your new house! Harrison sounds adorable. I can just imagine him imitating the dogs...how cute!

*2016--*I love the pics of Stewart!!! And what a neat cake! 

*GG--*Libby sounds like a charming little girl--she's going to make a great big sister, I'm sure of it. Thanks for the info on progesterone. I'm sure I'd be scared to discontinue it, too. Hopefully, I can get to that point! 

*Devi--*Have you tested, or are you being a good girl? 

*nicole--*thanks for the FB add. You're a pretty lady! Love being able to look at the pics of your little guys! 

I hope you're all having a great day! :flower:


----------



## Devi#1

i did test & got a bfn.. but I got no idea how many dpo i am.. CONFUSED.. & the tests i have are pretty shitty too..


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebo - yup, alive and kicking! :) Can we be fb friends too?? :flower:

Devi - sorry you got a BFN :( Are your cycles pretty regular now?

I thought I'd attach a few updated pics of Harrison for those of you not FB friends from our trip to Thailand xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2209.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









L1000557.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_2368.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_2492.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_2362.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Devi--*Sorry to hear it was bfn. Of course you know it's not over till the witch arrives. 

*Joli--*I love the pics! Harrison is just too cute! He made me smile. :flower:
I sent you my email addy so you could friend me on FB if you'd like. 

Hope all of you fine ladies are having a nice day. :flower:


----------



## Joli

Hey Taebo - I've sent you a friend request on FB xx


----------



## 2016

Last day before we move!!!! I am soooo fed up living surrounded by boxes...feel ready to go now! I might lose Internet access at any moment and will probably be without (or only limited at FILs) for the next week or two so don't miss me too much. :rofl:
Testing next Tuesday morning, first morning in our new house. Wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

Good luck!

Hi Joli, so nice to see you and I love the new pic's, such a handsome boy xxx


----------



## nicole3108

taebomama: Glad we're facebook friends now, you're very pretty and your family is beautiful! 

joli: Yay! You're back, love the pictures of Harrison! He is a gorgeous little boy! I test fairly often because of my poas addiction. I had some yellow cm and Daniel was fussy at the breast which was unusual so I thought I'd get one. But I do get one every time I go to the dollar store. I expected it to be negative like it always is but there was a hint of a line so I kept testing. So exciting that you got af back after all this time. I hope that you get a bfp very soon. Are you going to chart?

2016: Good luck!! I hope your new house comes with a bfp, that would be wonderful. Hope moving goes smoothly and the time passes quickly for you. 

gg: I realized after you said that I keep up with what you say on facebook that I really shouldn't be posting about things that you put on there. I like always like your updates on fb though. I am always too nervous to post anything. 

devi: Sorry about the bfn, I hope you get your bfp this cycle. Keep us updated!

I meant to post last night but we are all sick with a stomach bug. Well Ben and Daniel have a stomach bug and I'm hoping I do too because I don't want to be this sick all the time. I think I am sick though. I had my ultrasound yesterday, I am 6 weeks and 1 day and the heart is just starting to beat. I am due July 23rd. I didn't get a picture, she said I couldn't because it's too small which I don't think it true but I'm going to try to get another one. I ovulated on Ben's birthday, which I think is nice. I'm so excited now that I know there's a little bean in there.


----------



## Devi#1

I got a BFN again.. & AF arrived today too!! bummed out. starting soy isoflavones this month.. my cycles are messed up, O doesnt seem strong either .. dont know how? i was so regular before i concieved arjun.. lets c 

2016 - good luck with the move! & hope your new home brings u a BFP

joli - harrison is sooo handsome.. loving the pic on the plane too!


----------



## 2016

Aww Devi sorry about :af: :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

I dont mind Nicole :)

Sorry to hear about AF Devi

Hope the move is going well 2016

We are all down with a sickness bug, although Libby has managed to avoid it so far, which is strange xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - best of luck with your move! I know exactly how you feel about living among boxes - we did that for a year, it's such a relief to have some space! Fingers crossed for your test on Tuesday! 

Nicole - I'm just beaming here, I'm so happy for you! I guess when it's just the right time, it happens. I wish it would happen to me! I have just started to chart this month since I got af. I'm quite amazed that accupuncture has managed to make af come back after all these years. I'm not temping at the minute, as Harrison still sleeps in the same room as us, and he usually wakes up before me, so I don't get a chance to temp, there's no way he'd let me stay still for long enough! My cycles are pretty long I think, so I'm using OPKs and expect to O around CD20 (hate having to wait for so long!). If it happens, then we'll just keep trying naturally, but if it doesn't happen, then we'll probably look to go back on fertility meds in January. I wish we had the dollar store here in Hong Kong - I love that shop! I'm sorry that you're feeling ill - I expect that it's pretty cold there now, wrap up warm!

Devi - what do you mean that O isn't very strong? I'm curious as my af I just got wasn't particularly heavy (I heard most women have a really heavy one when they first get it back after giving birth), and I wonder if this might be related to what you're referring to?

GG - I meant to say that I love the park pics of Libby on FB, simply gorgeous!


----------



## nicole3108

Devi: I'm sorry that af got you, I hope soy works for you. What day do you normally ov on? How's Arjun doing? 

2016: Hope the time is passing okay while waiting for your new house! Can't wait for you to test. 

Joli: Thanks a lot! I am feeling a lot better, crappy but just pregnant crappy not like I was. I don't mind that at all, makes me feel like things are okay. I had trouble keeping anything down for a few days even liquid but I think that was just whatever we all had. Ben threw up so much, I hate when he's sick. That's wonderful that accupuncture brought on af, are you going to keep doing it? I always ov'd on cd 19...seems to take so long to get to ovulation. Also I know you were talking to devi but I just wanted to tell you that I never got a heavy period after having Ben, I used to have really heavy flow but after him I had short light periods. Maybe you will be the same. Keep us updated on the opks, it's so exciting that you'll be in the tww soon! Good luck!!

TBM: How are you doing? Hope everything is going well!

GG: :waves: just saying hello! anything new and exciting?

Daniel has slept through the night...from 8:30-9 until almost 6 two out of the last three nights!!! I am so pleased, I hope this is the start of him being a good sleeper. We finally moved him out of our room I was wondering if my DH's snoring was waking him. The first week didn't go very well but maybe he's getting used to it.


----------



## nicole3108

gg: forgot to ask if you're feeling any better? hope you are!


----------



## Devi#1

look at my chart.. i didnt have that nice jump in temp when u get O.. & each time i was had a cold/cough during O time.. weird. anyways.. DH says dont take meds.. so im not taking the soy.. but if it doesnt happen this month im taking them


----------



## 2016

Sorry still don't have time for a proper catch up but just wanted to say Devi you sound like you're being a bit hard on yourself hun. :hugs: Your chart looks fine to me...my first two days after ov generally don't have a massive jump, in fact when I fell pregnant with S it was barely above the coverline!
I found taking Royal Jelly this cycle (which is supposed to help egg quality and ov) made me really feel ov. It literally felt like a massive KABOOM! I was taking it when I fell before but stopped this time TTC cos it does tend to delay ov a couple of days and I'm impatient.
Have you taken soy before? I found it made me feel horrible while I took it and worry cos it can apparently thin your lining like clomid.
I feel your frustration though. I'm on cycle 5 and bored of this already!


----------



## GossipGirly

I do thanks Nicole xxx


----------



## Joli

Nicole - that's awesome that Daniel is sleeping so well now. I have been thinking about putting Harrison in his own room at night (he sleeps in his own new room now during the day) - but he usually wakes around 4/5am to climb into bed with me. I am wondering how he/we will cope if and when we move him into his own room. How did you do it with Daniel? Does he usually wake a lot at night? Thanks for the info on af! I'm continuing with accu, and hoping that I will O again this month!

Devi - I agree with 2016, your chart looks fine, even though there is not a huge difference in temp, you clearly O'd and that's what's most important. 

2016 - I didn't know about Royal Jelly...how many days did it make your cycle delay?


----------



## 2016

Joli...it only delayed ov about 2-3 days BUT there was Stewarts party and house packing stress so it could have been that actually! Who knows!


----------



## 2016

Very stressful exhausting day yesterday with moving but we are so delighted with our new house. :happydance:

It was :bfn: this morning and with AF due tomorrow that's it for me cycle 5. Onwards and upwards for a September 2012 baby.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*2016--*Sorry to hear that it was a bfn. I know you will get there soon! 

I hope you are all doing well!:flower:


----------



## Joli

Ok...so yesterday we were burgled in the middle of the night as we slept. We've barely been in our new house for 2 weeks. They broke in through the window, and took everything downstairs, including our laptops, so I'm writing on my iphone. It's scary to think strangers were here while we slept soundly upstairs. I'm so grateful that Harrison was in the room with us - baby stealing for selling in China is a major issue here, and I dread to think about what could have happened if there was an ulterior motive to our invaders. We didn't have a chance to take out home insurance yet, so we have lost so much and can't claim for anything. On top of all our household and new car expenses, and Christmas, this has been a big blow for us. Our next door neighbours also got robbed, so the police suspect it was a professional hit. So 2016 - in your new home, make sure you take out home insurance asap and have some sort of security system!! I'm sorry for your BFN :( I'm on CD20, and no +opk yet... but getting some ewcm, so hoping it's just round the corner. I wonder if egg quality is not as good if it takes this long to O...?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Oh Joli, I'm so sorry this has happened to you and you're family! How scary to know that these jerks were in your house, stealing your things...while you were sleeping! And how aggravating that they had the gall to do it!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I'm so sorry your house was broken into, that's awful. It is good that Harrison was with you though. So scary, I hope you're doing okay. 

2016: I'm sorry about the bfn, hope your bfp comes very soon though! How is it going in your new house?

tbm: How are you doing?


----------



## GossipGirly

oh Joli, that is such awful news :( what a horrible start to life in your new home. So pleased you are all safe though, thats all that matters :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Thanks ladies :). GG - have you got any updated bump pics? Did you find that you showed a lot faster this time round? I'm really looking forward to being pregnant again... One day!

Nicole - how are you and the family feeling now - have the illnesses subsided? 

I'm on CD21 now, no +opk yet... Am wondering whether I will actually ovulate this month


----------



## 2016

Oh Joli I am so so sorry this happened to you!!! What an awful feeling it must have been to come downstairs and discover it all. I just thank goodness you were all safe. :hugs:
Thanks for telling me about insurance. I checked with hubby and we had to take some out soon as the contracts exchanged so we are ok. The move unsettled S quite a bit and he's come out with eczema I think from the stress. Tried my best to protect him from it but am quite a stressy person myself so I guess he picked it up. 
Hopefully you will ov soon. I usually find it happens shortly after begin to wonder if it is ever going to happen.

AFM...well :af: found me today at my new address. I still feel disappointed even though I knew it was coming. Why is it taking us do long? It's been 6 months since my cyclecame back and at least two just waiting for it to come back. Gosh I have so much to be grateful for in life but still I moan! :dohh:
Sorry I've not been on much but the signal out here in the country is awful. I keep typing posts on my phone and they get lost when I try submit them. We are slowly getting settled - have unpacked the most important things but have 50 or so boxes still to go. Feel quite reliant on family members coming to help with S or do DIY. Had no help today so feel quite down as nothing got done. Have had quite a few unexpected expenses since we arrived the most alarming of which was a broken oven. I turned it on and it was making a scraping noise so I told DH I daren't use it. Turns out the fan was catching on the heating element and had worn it most of the way through which in turn was then electrifying the entire interior of the oven! And the thermostat had been bypassed meaning the oven would have heated up and up and up until it caught fire with no safety mechanism to shut it off! Thank god I didn't use it!
I'm sounding negative sorry girls but that's my frame of mind today. We are really happy here though and I just can't wait to fill the empty bedroom with a new babe.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*nicole--*thanks for asking about me. I'm doing fine. :thumbup: 5dpo over here. When is your ultrasound appointment?

*Joli--*any sign of O? Have you tried Soy Isoflavones?

*2016--*Sorry the witch found you! :hugs: I know 6 months seems long in the TTC world, but considering all that has to align, it's not long at all! You will fill that empty room! There's nothing wrong with complaining along the way. Complain away, sister. Wow, it's a good thing you didn't use that oven! Scary stuff! 

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hello Ladies!!!

Joli I am so sorry to hear about you getting broke into how horrible to happen so close to Christmas, that is just crummy.

Nicole - Thanks for the congrats

GG- Congrats on your bundle on the way

AFM: Things here have been rough and busy. Last month I didn't get my monthly child tax benefit payment so I was behind on bills and it's been a struggle to get back to the black again. I had an episode with Child Welfare where they almost took my son. The director of his old daycare called about 2 weeks ago and made a complaint saying he had an oozing diaper rash that I wasn't taking care of or attempting to make better. In fact I had known about it for 2 months and had been to the doctor a number of times trying to get it under control. It was never oozing to begin with and I'd tried several different topical prescriptions but nothing worked. Well it turned out he had such a severe diaper rash because of the fact that he needed a circumcision and that was what was causing the diaper rash. It was a recurring yeast infection, so he is getting circumcised on Tuesday. The pregnancy has been wrought with problems from bleeding to them not being able to find the heartbeat on the heartbeat machine but so far we're still pregnant here. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas, sorry I haven't been more active, I have been working and going to school as well so I am extremely busy with life.


----------



## 2016

Wow SM...so sorry you are having such a rough time. Good to see you popping back in here though. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

2016 - I'm sorry you're feeling so low - but everything with your new house must be exciting! I know we're excited building our dream home. How is Stewart now in his new home? Is he in the same cot? Your chart says you're on CD40 - is that right? This cycle seems really long for you?

Taebo - I'm on CD29 I think, and still no O! What is soy isoflovones? I've heard of you and 2016 talking about it, but I'm not sure what it is! What does it do?

Sweetmama - that's awful that you're being questioned about whether you are being an adequate mother, gosh, that must make you feel really awful. How did the circumcision go?

So I've got some interesting updates... I went to the doc earlier this week cause I was just not ovulating, and it turns out that I do have 1 viable egg growing, it was 13mm on Monday and 16mm on Thursday. So the doc recommended that I take this opportunity to do an IUI. He thinks that it's the accupuncture working for me, he said there is scientific evidence that it is effective. So tonight at 2am, I have to give myself an injection which will trigger ovulation and Monday is the big day!! AF would be due on 31st Dec / 1 Jan. Last time I tested +ve on 9dpo, so I think I'll try test again the same day this time - 28th Dec is test day!! So excited!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - Thanks hun.

Joli - Honestly this woman has had it out for me for a long time, mostly because she's not used to people standing up for themselves and I don't really give a hoot how she feels. I've always stood my ground on everything I feel necessary to. She doesn't like that much. Also she's mad that she lost her daycare funding for my son, she wouldn't have if she wasn't such a stupid woman and pissed me off beyond belief too many times. I'd been waiting for her to pull this stunt for a few months after one of her now ex-employees let me on to it and told me that she thought she was going to call because she kept asking this worker if she felt that my son was safe with me. So I am just letting it roll right off my back. 

As for the circumcision it went well and since he had it, I haven't had one diaper rash, so the doc was right the circ was necessary. 

AFM: Hopefully I'll be getting a car soon, we're preparing for Christmas which we'll be spending with my boyfriend and his family this year. Then in February my boyfriend is going to be traveling to British Columbia for 2 weeks so I'll have to prepare for that too.


----------



## Joli

Wow it's quiet on here! Sweetmama - good for you for not letting this woman affect you, I can't believe what lengths she went to. 

I had my IUI today, so I guess I'm officially in the tww! Testing in 10 days!


----------



## Devi#1

wow joli IUI? .. good luck! 

Im also in 2ww.. FX this time.. everything is looking great.. temps are nice & up. .

My brother got engaged this weekend.;. & there was a HUGE 200people party.. so i was super busy with that planning for the last few weeks.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: That's so exciting that you got to do an iui!!! Good luck! Can't wait for you to test! I really hope you get your bfp! Are you ready for Christmas?

Devi: Glad you're in the tww too! Good luck! When are you testing?

2016: How are you doing? When do you think you'll ov?

sweetmama: Glad your pregnancy is going well!

taebomama: Where are you in your cycle now? I had my ultrasound a few weeks ago, measured 6 weeks and 1 day then and the heart was just starting to beat so everything looks good. I need to book a midwife appointment soon. 

gg: How are you doing? 

This year has been awful for getting sick! Daniel is just getting over an ear infection and strep and I have a sore throat now so I'm going to finish Christmas shopping this morning in case I feel worse later in the week. I don't feel too bad pregnancy wise as long as I eat small meals through the day, I've been eating a ridiculous amount of apples. We're going to dinner with Santa tonight with Ben's preschool, he's so excited he hasn't stopped talking for the last two hours, it's really cute. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole - Thanks... 

AFM: We had Corbyn's preschool christmas concert yesterday. It was super fun and so cute... Other than that well we've been just motoring along....


----------



## Joli

Yup, I had the IUI a bit suddenly - the doc was surprised to find 1 egg, so thought we should give it a try. So I didn't ovulate until CD32 (by way of trigger shot), so I have no idea if this affects the quality of the egg or not, or what my chances are. I had accupuncture today, and he said that even if I concieved, it would be hard to keep this pregnancy because my uterus is so weak right now(!?) - kinda depressing to hear, but I'm hoping we'll have the same miracle that we did the last time we had IUI!

Devi - yeah, both on the tww together! What day are you testing? I've always wanted to go to an Indian wedding, they look amazing, and i love that they celebrate for a full week!

Nicole - I'm sorry everyone's been so ill, especially at Christmas time. We're excited about Christmas in our new house, and this will be Harrison's first christmas where he'll be aware of what's going on. I've been shopping like crazy to get it all done - how about you, what are your boys getting this year? Since Harrison loves painting, I've bough him an easel with a white and blackboard, and this scroll of papar which comes down. Can't wait to give it to him! it's good you're eating so many apples - very healthy for baby! 

Sweetmama - any photos of Corbyn at his christmas concert? Sounds so cute!!

2016 - how are you doing? are you still struggling to get signal? Miss you!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - Nope no pics because I took a video, I'll see if I can't get in contact with someone at the preschool and see if there are pics. I'll post them if I can find them.


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Joli--*I hope your IUI was a success! But why did your acupuncturist say your uterus is weak? You're a young, healthy lady...I wouldn't listen to such rubbish! You asked about Soy, it is supposed to help you ovulate. I'm not a doctor so I can't really say whether in works or not, but from all the posts I've seen online from women who normally don't ovulate, Soy seems to help. If your IUI didn't catch the egg, I think you should look into it. 

*nicole--*Happy to hear your LO is looking good. :thumbup: Sorry to hear about you and your son's illness. This is the season to be sick. But it's good to hear that everyone is getting better. How did the dinner with Santa go? I love the excitement of Christmas...seeing it through your child's eyes makes it so much more special. 
*
Sweetmama--*Do you know how to get still shots from video? I don't..lol, but it is an option if you wanted to figure it out. 

GG--How's it going?

*2016--*I suppose you're dealing with a bad internet signal, and are probably busy setting up your new home and getting ready for Christmas. We miss you over here. 

*Devi--*Are you an early tester, or do you wait it out? I see that you're 7dpo...getting close! Wow 200 people is a lot for an engagement party...sounds like it's going to be a big wedding. 

Speaking of weddings, get this ladies...Do any of you remember me telling you about my sister? She waited until she had been married a year and was pregnant to tell me that she was married. Unfortunately, she lost the baby to a miscarriage. But the good news is, she is now divorced! I know that sounds terrible, but trust me, it's for the best! This guy does drugs, was becoming more abusive (threw a phone at my sister), and decided they should "see other people". A real piece of work. Anyway, she is engaged to a really good man, now. She knew him in the past, so although their relationship is only about 8 months old, they've known each other much longer than that. I spent this last weekend helping my sis pic a wedding dress and a wedding location. I can't tell you how happy I am for her!! Pray that her fiance stays safe; he's in Afghanistan for 6 months. 

Talk to you ladies, soon!:flower:


----------



## 2016

Yeah I'm really struggling with signal. I get a few minutes here and there then it's gone for hours! Can't wait until I have a new service provider. I keep reading posts but often I type a reply only for it to crash and I lose it...so I stopped trying. Will be getting proper Internet at the end of the month. Can't wait!!!!

Just wanted to say thanks for asking after me. :flower: Got a surprise +ve OPK today which was odd cos I normally get a fade in and this time clearly negative to a raging positive. So looks like I will ov tomorrow, CD16 - earliest ever! :happydance:

Joli I just wanted to wish you all the best for this TWW. My accu person said I had a weak uterus just before I fell with Stewart so don't take any notice. I have a really good feeling this will be a lucky cycle for you. :dust:

Devi...best of luck for you too.

Hello and much love to the rest of you but don't want to type much more cos although I seem to have a little signal, I am down to 5% battery. Typical! If I move the phone to charge it I will loose the signal I have. :dohh:


----------



## Joli

Taebo - thanks for the info on Soy - I'll see if I can find it here, is it in tablet form, something you'd find by vitamins?

2016 - your accu telling you about your uterus has made me feel a bit better! He said mine was weak as my core energy(?) hasn't rebuilt there, i don't have enough blood flow which is why it's so hard for me to ovulate, and when I do, it takes ages (CD32!!). I am really not sure if I'm hopeful this cycle or not. I've read that IUI is less effective in natural ovulations rather than using injectables, and given that it took so long to ovulate, I wonder if egg quality is any good. I guess only time will tell, the TWW is killing me!! I thought about buying a load of cheap tests and just POAS every day, so if I don't get a BFP, I haven't built up my expectations on one day. Of course, this is just my excuse to test early! lol I'll wait until after the weekend at least, hopefully Christmas will be a good distration! Have fun catching that egg! Awesome that you've O'd early this time - did you take soy?

Devi - what day are you testing?


----------



## 2016

Joli...I don't think oving late has anything to do with egg quality. If I'm not mistaken didn't you effectively "ov late" when you had IUI for Harrison...which is why you ended up having it done in SA? The TWW is so so hard...no way I could resist past 9dpo to test! :haha: Incidentally, I've worked out that I'm due to start testing on New Years Day! Of course I have to actually ov first! A positive OPK is not a guarantee after all! And, no, I didn't take soy. I have in the past and it didn't seem to do anything. Didn't take Royal Jelly either as I still can find where it's packed (or the iron!) :dohh: Will be using progesterone cream though.

Night night all. xx

ps. Nicole I can't believe you are past 9 weeks already! :happydance: Did you have your scan (might have missed the post)? How are you feeling?


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I can't believe it either, Christmas is making the time go faster I think. I did have my scan a few weeks ago, baby was in my uterus and the heart was just starting to beat! Good luck with your tww! I'm excited to see 1 dpo on your ticker! 

Joli: really can't wait for you to test!!!! :happydance:

I have to get a bunch of laundry, wrapping and baking done in the next few hours so I can't catch up properly but I just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## 2016

Merry Christmas all! :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Merry Christmas, ladies! :xmas16:


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies! Happy holidays! I hope you were all spoiled by Santa :) So, I couldn't wait until 9dpo, I tested today (7dpo), and I need some squinting eyes... I took a cheap test around 3pm, and there was a definite shadow of sorts, but then I used a FRER at 9pm, and got a bfn, so I think the cheap test must have just been wrong. Attached are the photos. I think 7dpo is really too early to test, I just wanted to satisfy my POAS urge - from what I have read online, 8dpo is really the earliest you can test. I have zero symptoms, and didn't feel any twinges or cramping for implantation (which I did with Harrison). Happy squinting!!
 



Attached Files:







3pm 7dpo.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 15









3pm 7dpo (exposure).jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 12









9pm 7dpo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 14









9pm 7dpo (exposure).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli- I don't see anything on there lol... But hopefully you get a BFP.

Merry Christmas Ladies I hope santa was good to you all. My DP got me a magic bullet baby bullet and a bed in a bag, a very nice one at that, he has great tastes, I wasn't expecting him to get me anything so I thought it was awesome to get even that... I really wanted a baby bullet though so I was shocked he even remembered I wanted one lol.... I'm super impressed with him... Corbyn got tonnes of stuff from Santa and me and family and DP and his family.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I see the line on the cheap test, what sensitivity is it? I have gotten faint lines on dollar tests before frer with two pregnancies. I didn't bother with frer this time because I had a positive digi and dollar test and negative frer with the same urine with the pregnancy before Daniel. Although I think I have line eye because I can see something on your frer too but more clearly on the cheap one. I didn't have any cramping around implantation this time and actually less cramping in general than I had with the boys. Good luck!! Can we see your next tests too?

sweetmama: That's so exciting that you got a baby bullet! I have a magic bullet for making baby food and it's wonderful! Sounds like you had a good Chirstmas!

We had a nice Christmas, best one I've ever had I think. Ben was so cute opening all of his presents. I am overwhelmed with the toys now, they got so much stuff but they are really enjoying their new stuff. Did any of your babies open any presents? Daniel didn't care at all. He has a rash over his entire body, the dr thinks it's a reaction to the antibiotics he was just on but he just got the MMR vaccine and I wonder if it's from that. How did everyone's Christmas go?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies! Happy holidays! I hope you were all spoiled by Santa :) So, I couldn't wait until 9dpo, I tested today (7dpo), and I need some squinting eyes... I took a cheap test around 3pm, and there was a definite shadow of sorts, but then I used a FRER at 9pm, and got a bfn, so I think the cheap test must have just been wrong. Attached are the photos. I think 7dpo is really too early to test, I just wanted to satisfy my POAS urge - from what I have read online, 8dpo is really the earliest you can test. I have zero symptoms, and didn't feel any twinges or cramping for implantation (which I did with Harrison). Happy squinting!!

I see it! That looks like a BFP to me! I'm calling it! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

Merry Christmas all, I'm on my phone Joli so can't see anything xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - thanks for all the feedback. I did another frer this morning, BFN, and then did the cheap test later on and BFN, then about 8 mins after testing, a faint faint faint line. I think it's just the cheap test being cheap! All my tests seem to be 25mIU and I can't find out what sensitivity the frer is, it doesn't seem to tell me in the instructions, but I think it's 25mIU as well. I really don't feel pregnant, I wish I did! I will be testing again tomorrow... ahh the POAS obsession continues!! 

Sweetmama and Nicole, it sounded like you both had fantastic Christmases, but Nicole, poor Ben with that rash! Is it itchy for him?


----------



## Joli

Nicole - on the frer, I kept having line eye yesterday as well, but when I took the test apart, there didn't seem to be a line at all... starring at the lines so hard is making me feel a bit bonkers, I'm seeing lines everywhere, even when there are none! :rofl:


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Do you usually look right away? I always wait until close to the 10 minute mark, my early lines weren't visible until closer to 10 mins. I really hope you are! It's still really early, when did you get your bfp with Harrison? I can't remember. Did you have a good Christmas? I don't think the rash is itchy, it's a lot better today


----------



## nicole3108

also did you take a pic of the cheap one? I love looking at pregnancy tests :blush: It's a strange hobby


----------



## TaeBoMama

Joli--I want to see pics of today's test. That faint line from yesterday sure looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## 2016

Wow Joli that line on the dollar store test looks almost too dark to be an evap! :shrug: If only FRER would play the game and show a line as well. I agree with Nicole - please post a pic of the latest tests. Hopefully that was the start of a bfp. 
I believe you might not feel the same as you did when pg with H as every pregnancy is different. :dust: to you!

Devi...have you done any tests yet?

Afm...5dpo and testing in 4 days. Impatient.com


----------



## Devi#1

i did do tests.. BFN & AF showed up last night after a perfect cycle.. on to cycle 4.
im trying soy isoflavones this time.. 

joli keeping my FX for you. i see some faint lines..


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - thanks for the input. After doing a 15mIU test today, which was a BFN, I'm quite convinced that I'm just seeing evap lines :( I'll keep testing though - tomorrow is 10dpo, which is when I got my BFP with Harrison. I just don't have any symptoms at all, and I don't feel pregnant, so not feeling positive this cycle (just hopeful!). Just for fun, attached is another test today, showing an evap line. The first pic is au natural, and the second I've lowered the exposure. It's the same brand as the other cheap test I did, except the other was a dip test and this one was a midstream. 

Nicole - we had a lovely Christmas, Harrison had so much fun with his new presents, including a mini drum kit to DH's despair! haha How's is Ben's rash now?

2016 - ohhh the tww, it is torture isn't it! I started testing 7dpo, I just couldn't help myself!! I need to find a good website which sends quality opk and preg tests overseas! You can't get frer in HK for example, I just got them in summer from the US.

Devi - boooo for af :( Good luck with the Soy, I'd be curious to know if they made any difference with you!
 



Attached Files:







1 - 9dpo.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11









1 - 9dpo (exposure).jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies - I need your opinion, I took this frer this morning, and a faint line showed at 5 mins (pic attached), but it seems a bit to the left, so another evap methinks? Thoughts....?
 



Attached Files:







1 - 10 dpo. (8am).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Devi#1

joli - dont you think its weird to be having EVAP lines on ALL the test u take... ?? i recon something is cooking in your belly!


----------



## Joli

Haha, Devi that has dawned on me... Guess I don't want to get my hopes up, especially when more sensitive tests have come back with a bfn. Might take a digi this evening, hope it's not too early!


----------



## GossipGirly

That's a bfp if I ever saw one and I am on my phone! Congrats xx


----------



## GossipGirly

And I woul say hang fire with a digi it probs won't pick it up yet 10dpo still early I got a bfn with Libby at 10dpo x


----------



## nicole3108

That definitely looks like a bfp!!!! I can't wait for you to test again! So exciting! Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

I have some exciting news..... I took a digi this evening, and here is the pic!!!! I just hope it's a sticky one, I'm so paranoid about the accu saying he doesn't think bean will keep even if I do get pregnant - praying and hoping! I totally have had zero symptoms. DH wants to DTD tonight, and I am just being so paranoid and am worried it will shake things up too much. What is your opinion about DTD in the first few weeks? I haven't told him yet - I think I'll tell him this evening before bed. Honestly can't believe this, I'm just shaking with excitement and disbelief!!
 



Attached Files:







1 - 10 dpo (7pm).jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2016

Eeeeeeeee Joli this is sooooo exciting!!!!! I only just got on my phone and saw the FRER. I had to laugh because it definitely didn't look like an evap at all! So pleased you have a digi to confirm it for you. :happydance:
It HAS to be a strong bean if it was already showing on the tests at just 7/8 dpo. Forget about what the accu said. Sure they most likely helped prepare your body to get pregnant but that doesn't mean they know everything. My accu said the same thing about S and he was a fighter for sure. :thumbup:
So let's get some PMA and look to the future - have you worked out your DD yet?

Oh and as for DTD I have always been super cautious and hardly even want to during the TWW! I know many many people do all the way through pregnancy no probs but I'm paranoid. Hopefully when you show him the test and explain how you feel he will understand.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Congratulations again! Nothing like seeing it in words! I wouldn't worry about what the accu said, I do think they can help but I really don't think they can tell if your baby will stick. As 2016 said a bfp at 10 dpo is a great sign! As for dtd I did it pretty soon after my bfp with the boys and this time and things were fine but even now it makes me a little nervous. I keep checking the toliet paper the next day and we don't do it as often as usual partly because I'm nervous and partly because I don't feel like it.


----------



## nicole3108

Also what did you DH say?


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Joli--*You ARE pregnant...say it with me: "I am pregnant." LOL. I have been testing for MANY cycles and have NEVER gotten so much as a faint line. You keep getting faint lines. That is because you are P R E G N A N T. I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:

Keep posting those tests! I love seeing them. :flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Well, apparently I wasn't seeing the latest posts! I guess you know you're pregnant! LOL


----------



## Joli

Thanks ladies - you've made me feel loads better about my 'weak' uterus! lol. 

2016 - my due date will be 10 September, which is 1 day before DH's birthday! I'm pretty paranoid about DTD in the first 12 weeks... DH and I had fun in other ways last night before I broke the news to him - I wanted to show him that we could still have fun without DTD! :rofl: (sorry I know that's a lot of info!). So you're 7dpo now... when is test day?? It just goes to show that cheap tests are very effective, they were the first to show lines at 7dpo, and they were supposed to be 25mIU, whilst the 15mIU didn't show anything until 10dpo!

Nicole - how did Daniel cope when Ben arrived? Harrison still sleeps in the same room as us, and from about 2am, he usually climbs out of his cot into bed with me. DH says we need to get him into his own room now so he doesn't kick or sit on me, and to make room for new baby...but I love my cuddles with Harrison. Everyone says he's such a mommy's boy, because we have such a close bond and he always comes to me, but I love it - there will be time enough in the future for him to hate his mother! lol

DH was quietly emotional when I told him. We were in church for midnight mass on Christmas eve, and he told me he was praying for a baby. I think we're both excited and freaked out at the same time - everyone keeps telling us what a huge adjustment it is to go from 1 to 2 children. 

GG - how have you prepared Libby for the arrival of new baby? Is she aware what's going on? Are you still able to carry her around? Harrison still hates being in the stroller, and I usually use the ergo, but I guess I won't be able to after a while, not sure how he'll take to that!

Taebo - just for you, attached is a pic from this morning! the line is a little darker, but not significantly.
 



Attached Files:







1 - 11dpo (8am).jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TaeBoMama

*Joli--*That's such a pretty line! Thanks for posting it. :flower:


----------



## 2016

10th September is the day after my sisters birthday. Virgo's! :haha:
That line is definitely getting darker. :happydance:

I was very tempted to test this morning but then decided I would rather wait until 9dpo otherwise I risk driving myself mad. At the moment I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant this cycle we might give up trying and I go back on BCP and let Stewart be an only child. I can't cope just with him so it would probably be foolish to have another. If I had another like him it might finish me off! Don't get me wrong I love him more than anything and wouldn't change him, but he is very very challenging. Start back at work next week so maybe the break will help change my mind.


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 - no 2 children are the same, so dont worry and he will get better with age xxxxx

Joli - huge congrats, glad you didnt listen to me and did a digi :) fab news. As for Libby, I cant really prepare her she is a bit young to understand, but Harrison will be older so may understand a fair bit more. She currently knows her dolls as her 'babies' so I am a bit worried she will think baby is a doll haha she is obsessed with dolls its unreal. I carried her round before I got a bump and then it was impossible and I have to pick her up and stuff now and I am pleased that I am not really as big as I was with libby, I have a definite boy bump lol

hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## 2016

GG...I know there is a very good chance our next child could be easier...but the risk of going through these last 13 months again almost fills me with too much fear to risk it. People have been telling me since he was born that it would get easier but it's only getting more difficult. If my husband was a little (a lot!) less useless and I felt like I would have the support while pregnant or with a new baby. But he says he is currently doing more than he feels he can. I'm also so so tired of TTC but as long as I am not on BCP I have to keep tracking my cycle in case I get an ectopic. Tired of the monthly hormonal moodswings, weight gain because I'm miserable, have no time to look after myself (and am a pig), painful periods, periods in general! Just want to go back on Cerazette so they stop and just forget this whole thing.
Sorry to be such a downer ladies I am just very very depressed.


----------



## GossipGirly

:( hugs, sorry your hubby is being such an arse, don't apologise for feeling down, 
I know its been difficult, god Libby is a nightmare at the moment and I am dreading baby 2, I actually burst into tears leaving a baby group early as she had a tantrum on the floor and screamed the place down because a girl had a doll and I was so embarrassed, she is so much hard work and still wakes a few times in the night for no known reason but at least I get some evening time. But these next 3-4 years are going to be hard but afterwards it will be so lovely, they will be at a lovely age together. Try not to get too down, if you don't want any more, that's fine but never say never and you are fantastic mum, you just have a spirited child xxxx


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Ben adjusted really well to Daniel. He was in our room until just over a month before Daniel was born and he was fine with his own room. I think it was better that he was a bit older, made him more ready to be on his own. I don't think there is any rush, whenever you think he's ready. Is there a need to move him when the baby comes? I mean other than the baby might wake him in the night but if you had the space you could have a bassinet or something in there as well. We don't have a big enough room for that and only moved Daniel just after a year because he was sleeping so poorly with us. I blame DH and his snoring. 

I think everyone saying how hard the adjustment to two is actually makes it a bit easier when you have the second. I was prepared for it to be a lot worse than it was. 

As for baby wearing while pregnant I don't know about the ergo but my friend wore her 15 month old right until the end in a ring sling. I use one every time we go out and it's pretty comfortable at least for now. If you do end up getting on make sure you get one with a long tail and a wide pocket. I had one with a very narrow pocket and short tail and had to get a better one. Daniel doesn't like the stroller much either. 

2016: Sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs: It's normal to have doubts about more children especially when you've got a handful already but if you do want more you will find a way to manage. I really think you'll do just fine with two, you seem to do an amazing job with Stewart. I'm scared of another Daniel too but I don't know anyone who had a baby like that twice so I'm hopeful. I felt that way right before I got pregnant this time, that I could barely handle the two I have so I shouldn't have another. 

It's probably just all catching up to you at once, a year is a long time to be sleep deprived and constantly challenged by a baby. You've had a lot going on with moving, Stewart and TTC. Just trying for a baby is very hard on a person without all the other stuff. I think you've done very well considering everything. Your husband should be more understanding, and helpful that must make it harder than it has to be. Maybe you can slowly get him to do a little more at a time to help you, something to ease the pressure on you. I hope you feel better soon...come talk to us when you're feeling down, even if we can't help much it's good to get it out. Sorry for the ramble. I never know the right thing to say but I wanted to say something, I feel bad that you're having a hard time.


----------



## Joli

2016 - I think GG and Nicole have given some excellent advice. I can tell you now that DH and I wanted a second baby, but part of us is totally freaked out about what it will do and how we will handle it. Harrison is not an easy going baby, he still sleeps in a cot pushed against the bed and wakes twice every night, he hates being in the car and the stroller, he won't tolerate it for longer than 15 mins before he screams, he hates other kids touching him, he is a complete mummy's boy! But the joy I get from him, and I'm sure you get from Stewart does make it all worth it. I have a theory on why you, me, Nicole and GG all have tough little cookies from last year, it was year of the Tiger - in chinese custom, they are known to be hot tempered, difficult, and throw tantrums...BUT they are natural born leaders, fierce and protectors. Next baby will not be like that, it will be year of the Dragon - in Asia women are falling over themselves trying to get pregnant for a Dragon baby, they are highly intellgent, well balanced, and will calm the Tiger as it knows when to pick its fights. I know this horoscope stuff is all just for fun, but it will hopefully remind you that second baby will be different. Being a first time Mummy is totally freaky, and we're all going to be better prepared next time round. With your depression, you know what your weaknesses are and how you can anticipate problems. That being said, there are soooo many times that I feel so happy with just Harrison, and I don't feel the need for number 2 - in fact, I feel as if I'm doing this more for Harrison for when he gets older so he can have a sibling, rather than for me. I'm about to start a new job on Tuesday, and we've just moved into our new house, so I'm in a similar position to you - it's highly stressful, so it's not surprised you feel the way you do. Do you have family nearby who could support you? Try to keep your chin up, Stewart is beautiful and you are doing an amazing job with him! He's a lucky boy!!

GG - that's good to know that you can still carry Libby! How much does she weigh now? Harrison is so incredibly tall, I hope I can still carry him! I read that you can use the ergo on the hip, so I might try that out. Does Libby ever try to hit your bump? Harrison is such a boy-boy, always sitting on my tummy and jumping, it worries me a bit! That's so cute about Libby and her dolls :) Can we have a bump pic? We haven't had one of those on this thread in ages!!! 

Nicole - we have plenty of space in our master bedroom for 2 cots, I guess my only worry is that the baby will wake Harrison up, who is already a very light sleeper. When Daniel was in your room, was he up against your bed or was his cot further away? How long did it adjust to him being in his own room, and what did you do when he woke up at night crying for you? sorry for all the questions! I'm torn on what to do. I'd love to just have them both in the room with me (except DH would flip out!). Which brand ring sling do you use? Do you wear him upright on your side? When we go out for the day, I usually carry Harrison in the ergo / bjorn for his afternoon nap, I guess we'll have to find another way!

I'm getting bloods done tomorrow, I don't expect my beta to be very high, as I'll only be 13dpo, but I just want it all to be official! I told my parents and siblings this evening, they were all in shock, but are happy for me.


----------



## 2016

Thank you ladies for all your wise and kind words. You made me feel so much better. :flower:
Big news over here is WE FINALLY HAVE PROPER INTERNET CONNECTION! :wohoo: A month is a long time for a nerd like me to go without proper broadband. :dohh:

Joli...one of the first things I wanted to do was come on here and be able to look at your tests properly. Now I can see that your "evaps" at just 7dpo had COLOUR in them and I can, without even squinting, see the start of something on the FRER even then. Amazing! :thumbup:
Your 11dpo test also looks almost twice as dark as your 10dpo test so whatever is cooking in your oom is doing a very good job of it! :happydance:

I am hoping I have had a breakthrough today because I realised part of the reason why S has gone from difficult to impossible lately is because he needs to drop from 2 naps to 1 and is also maybe wanting to drop his milk a bit. Going to try just morning and evening milk from now on and the one nap....will see if S has other ideas! He did randomly decide this last week he wouldn't have his dummy anymore which is fab because I had no idea how I was going to get it off him. He only had it some nights and naps anyway but I really didn't think he would just go cold turkey on it by choice??? He is also cutting his top 2 cainines and top 2 first molars all at the same time. That will bring his toothy quota to 12. He seems to cut no teeth for months then 4-6 at once. he's also picked up at least 10 new works in the last 2 weeks and finally took 3 steps in a row today. So perhaps I should give my poor sweet boy a break because one is bound to be grouchy when one is mastering so many new things! :blush:


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Daniel is a light sleeper too and hard to get back to sleep, Ben is such a deep sleeper that even when Daniel wakes up screaming he doesn't even stir. I think the baby will probably wake Daniel even in a different room but I hope he'll get used to it after awhile. We had the crib at the foot of our bed so he was really close to us. The first week he was up a lot and spent a lot of time in our bed. Whenever he wakes up I just bring him to bed so he can nurse and then he ends up spending the rest of the night with us. He still nurses to sleep for naps and for the night. I'm hoping to get him to sleep on his own before the baby comes but it's hard after this long. He sleeps through the night most of the time now though, usually doesn't come into our bed until 5. I still won't let him cry, I probably would if he didn't get worked up so quickly but I think it would be hours before he'd stop. I think it would be nice to have them both with you if it worked out. Does Harrison fall asleep on his own? This is the ring sling I got, it's a lady from etsy that lives in the same area as me, I don't know where she ships to though. https://www.etsy.com/shop/serendipityslings


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I didn't see that you posted. Yay! Glad you have a good internet connection again! and also that you're starting to feel better! so cute that he's starting to walk! It's so cute when they are just starting. Daniel got quite a bit more jolly when he could walk all the time. Daniel seems to get 4 teeth each time. Did he get any molars before some of the front ones? Daniel just cut two molars but he's missing some teeth in between, I found that strange just because Ben got his in order.


----------



## nicole3108

also that is amazing with the dummy...Ben still has his sometimes :blush: It's one thing I am having a horrible time getting rid of. I should have taken it at one with his bottle. Even better to have him give it up on his own!


----------



## 2016

He had his top four which he got all at once, then this time cut the first molars leaving a gap for the canines but these started just a few days after so they are now all coming out together. I think the average is that they cut their first molars before the canines. But which child is average? :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

Libby got a set of molars before her canines then the other set, just need the last set now. That's excellent about the dummy! Libby dropped hers about 6 months too and has also dropped her bottle herself and just has a cup, was really surprised asshe loved her bottle. Glad your feeling better xxx

Joli - I don't know how to post a bump pic from my phone?


----------



## 2016

I think he might be ready to drop the bottle too as he keeps biting on it very agressively and seems far happier with his TT freeflow or a straw or open cup. I wanted to ditch the dummy at 6 months but purposefully hung on to it for our trip to South Africa and I am so glad I did. Me have had 4 nights without the dummy now so I have thrown them all in the bin.

Joli...just quickly I wanted to say I was reading up about Chinese Tiger babies and I just couldn't believe how it so accurately described S! I then read about Rabbit babies as two of my friends have rabbits and again so so very accurate. I always take these horoscopes with a pinch of salt or as a bit of fun but love it when they match. It does say that Tigers are least compatible with Monkeys which I am so I wonder if that's why my darling son drives me up the wall. :rofl:
In a weird way it had given me some confidence that maybe just maybe I can do this again. Still in two minds though but we shall see what testing day tomorrow revels. FRERs at the ready!

Just wanted to wish all you lovely lovely ladies a very happy new year and a healthy prosperous 2012 filled with BFPs, bouncy babies and thriving LOs. DH and I are going to bed at 8 or 9pm tonight as we are shattered. Chat to you all next year! :flower:


----------



## 2016

Good morning ladies and Happy New Year!

Got a very clear BFN this morning. Didnt think I was pregnant. I do have a nasty pain on my right side though (where my dodgy tube is) so now the fear of an ectopic can start.


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies - Happy New Year!!!! 2012 will be a good year for us all!

I had my bloods on Saturday, which was 12 dpo, my htp was 44. With Harrison at 13 dpo it was 60, so assuming it doubles each day, I hope 44 is ok! I will be going back next we'd or thurs for more bloods. :)

Nicole - thanks for all of the advice! I don't let Harrison cry either, he is the same and will just cry non-stop, so noo real point to crying it out. I checked out the sling online, it looks lovely! When you get a big bump, do you just use it on the side?

2016 - that is amazing about Stuart's dummy! Harrison still has his to sleep or if he gets very upset. I wasn't going to wean him until he was turning 2... Is that too late? Also with the sleep, Harrison usually has 2 naps (1.5 hrs and 45mins), very occasionally it will just be 1 nap - does Stewart have to just have 1 nap a day? I was just going to let Harrison naturally move to one nap when he just did it himself, I didn't realise I had to wean him... Maybe I should also be thinking about it... I find the horoscope stuff fun but sometimes surprisingly accurate! I'm a monkey too and have wondered about the tiger relationship - apparently when they get older they will protect us :) I'm so sorry about your bfn :( Is there any way you can get checked out about your pain? I really hope it's nothing serious...

GG - I can't see a way to post pics via mobile :(. That's amazing how many teeth Libby has! Harrison only has his 8, but is teething like crazy!


----------



## GossipGirly

Libby has one afternoon nap Joli but it's about 2hrs 15m to half an hour if I'm lucky so they are having about the same amount o sleep a day x


----------



## 2016

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies - Happy New Year!!!! 2012 will be a good year for us all!
> 
> I had my bloods on Saturday, which was 12 dpo, my htp was 44. With Harrison at 13 dpo it was 60, so assuming it doubles each day, I hope 44 is ok! I will be going back next we'd or thurs for more bloods. :)
> 
> 2016 - that is amazing about Stuart's dummy! Harrison still has his to sleep or if he gets very upset. I wasn't going to wean him until he was turning 2... Is that too late? Also with the sleep, Harrison usually has 2 naps (1.5 hrs and 45mins), very occasionally it will just be 1 nap - does Stewart have to just have 1 nap a day? I was just going to let Harrison naturally move to one nap when he just did it himself, I didn't realise I had to wean him... Maybe I should also be thinking about it... I find the horoscope stuff fun but sometimes surprisingly accurate! I'm a monkey too and have wondered about the tiger relationship - apparently when they get older they will protect us :) I'm so sorry about your bfn :( Is there any way you can get checked out about your pain? I really hope it's nothing serious...

44 sounds just great to me! You are so lucky you can jsut go and get bloods done. I will have to beg my doctor to let me have some done jsut to put my mind at rest and they will probably say no. They don't do things like that over here unless there is pain or bleeding.
The pain in my side has subsided quite a bit and it's probably just paranoia. Can't go to a doctor until I register with a new one. Over here you can only see a doctor within a certain radius of your house and with Christmas etc. I haven't got round to re-registering. Once I have it will take about 3 months for my medical records to be transferred so there will be a lot of explain to do! :dohh:

I don't really think 2 is too late to wean from a dummy. I think as long as it's only at night or occasionally it doesn't really matter. Same with the bottle. My only bugbear is when kids get to 3 and 4 years old and are carrying the thing around in their mouths everywhere and trying to talk with it bobbing about. :wacko:
S normally has 2 naps of about an hour each but he was starting to fight the lunchtime nap and not want milk at that time either which is why I was thinking of dropping them. Of course, in true S style he has now wanted (or needed) both his naps and all his bottles. He must be going through something these last couple of days because he is exhausted but fighting sleep. He screams bloody murder if you put him in his cot but pushes away arching his back if you try cuddle him. At lunchtime today the little monkey bit my face really hard out of a mixture of frustration and teething pain and I still have the teeth marks on my cheek to prove it! :cry: I am thinking it is probably because he is on the cusp of walking properly having taken 3 steps between bits of furniture in the last couple of days. I have to laugh Joli because it must have been a couple of months ago now you said he was doing similar things H did and would be walking any day soon. I am still waiting!!!! I know he will do it in his own time but why must he make such a trauma out of the process! :rofl: Half the problem is he won't be helped at all. If you try take his hand/s so he can walk along he just sits down and has a tantrum. If you even so much as try stand him up he gets grumpy. It's his way or the cry-way. :haha:
And yay that you are a fellow monkey! Aren't we the best? :smug: What is your DH? Mine is an ass.....er I mean ox. :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

Lol 2016 as you know already, you have just perfectly described Libby haha x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli- Congrats on your BFP that's wonderful news!

Happy New years ladies I hope that you all had a great new years. I know I did, we went to friend's of ours for New years and then went home and DTD more last night then in the last 2 or 3 months LOL... It was a fantastic way to bring in the new year I think.... Sorry about the TMI, I'm just excited that my man is getting out of his weirdness about having sex while I'm pregnant, I dunno it just bothers him I guess.


----------



## 2016

Glad you had a good NY SM. :thumbup: My DH was also put off with DTD when I had a bump. He never got over it. :haha:

Another BFN today on an IC and a temp drop. I'm prepared for AF to start my first day back at work after 13 months maternity leave! :rofl:

I really wish people IRL who know I am TTC would stop telling me to "relax". Nothing makes me less relaxed than when I get told that. :grr:
Each of the 3 times I have fallen pregnant I was probably on my least relaxed/most obsessed cycles in history. Perhaps my problem lately is I've been too relaxed. I've not been temping often, only OPK couple of days before and don't plan DTD around ov. 
So this cycle I am going to go back to the accu, get my terrible eating habits in check and try exercise and be more positive. That way even if I don't fall pregnant I won't feel so ashamed about myself. :)


----------



## Joli

2016 - I'm sorry for your bfn :( I'll be thinking of you tomorrow as I start my new job tomorrow as well. I will miss Harrison soooo much. We have good friends who have a 14.5 month old boy, who has literally just started to walk! Harrison is always frustrated, so I imagine he just wanted to run. Stewart must be content with where he is :) Harrison was never really into the bottle, and we stopped with it when he was 6 months, he's just been drinking from a straw cup since...but I think the dummy is here to stay for a while (during nap/bedtime!). That's terrible that it's so hard just to get bloods done in the UK! I got mine done at 1pm, and they called me with the results at 4pm the same day! They also were the ones to tell me to come back on Wed/Thurs, it wasn't my idea. The private medical system here is great, you can almost always get appointments the same day, if not the next. I think if obsessing about a cycle works for you, go for it - I totally POAS nearly every day since my IUI (I used opks, then started on frers on 7dpo!) so you are talking to someone who obsesses! :rofl: I think accu will be really good for you, it certainly helped me. Do they give you herbal meds too? My accu said that it was the herbal meds which helped moreso than the accu, as it adds good stuff into your body, whereas the accu just moves stuff around that's already in your body.


----------



## Joli

oops - didn't mean to send yet! Harrison won't have his hand held either while walking, they just want to be independent! Stewart sounds like he will be a fantastic little fireball when he gets older, such character!

GG - did Libby get into 1 nap on her own or did you have to do some training? What time does she go to bed at night?

Sweetmama - nice to hear you're getting some action! :)

Nicole - I hope you're well hon!

Last night, while we were downstairs, Harrison climbed out of his cot, and crossed from one side to the other of a king sized bed, looking for me, then fell on the floor (on a very high bed!). He managed to do this all with his growbag on!? I felt so bad - he was totally fine, just scared!


----------



## 2016

Duplicate :dohh:


----------



## 2016

It depends which accu you go to whether you get meds or not. The fantastic lady, Fu, I went to while TTC before did the meds. She was in a tiny shop in the town where I work and couldn't speak a word of English but had a translator and really seemed to know her stuff. I can't go to her anymore though because it's just not practical to get there as I don't have a lunchbreak anymore and can't go before/after work either. So now I have to find someone in my own town out the yellow pages which can be hit and miss. You get a few people that do it from home and although they are properly accredited etc. there always seems something missing from the way they work in the little traditional medicine shops in the towns. For example Fu took my pulses and looked at my tongue and did the meds too (although it all gets so expensive!) Don't know what to do...

Ouch about Harrisons fall! Stewart fell off the bed once and I felt awful. These things happen though. I'm impressed he manged to go that far.


----------



## GossipGirly

I kind of just noticed signs and when she started fighting the morning one I just stopped it, depending on when her nap is usually about 1ish she goes to bed 7ish is any early 6 or if like today 2 because she fell asleep for literally 5 mins in her pram on the way home it was more half 7 it also depends on the length of the nap, I just don't set bedtime in stone I just judge on her, usually latest is 7.30. Last night she slept 6pm till 8.15am!! I was expecting an early start x


----------



## GossipGirly

Oh and Joli Libby fell off my chest at 3 weeks old onto the floor when I fell asleep bfing don't feel bad xx


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Sorry about the bfn! I hope af stays away for you. I had a pain on the side of my ectopics with Daniel and this time...not sure what it was though, maybe a cyst or something. Do you have any plans for next cycle if af does come? :hugs:

Joli: Harrison is so mobile! Daniel can't get out of his crib thankfully. He fell out of our bed before too, he wasn't hurt either just upset about it. I got up to pee when he was sleeping with us and he woke up and fell out. Now I have to wake Sean if he's with us any I get up. Happy 4 weeks!!! 

I think anytime before 3 is good to take the soother away, then it starts affecting their teeth although I am having a hard time getting Ben's away from him. I'm going to have to cut the tips off or something. It can get harder the older they are to take things away, Ben got really attached to his around 2 but it's worth it to help them sleep better. Daniel has never taken one, I'll be pushing it on the new baby. Are you still nursing at all? I can't remember.
Sweetmama: Glad you had a good new year! 

gg: Libby had a long sleep! I wish Daniel would do that, Ben does once in awhile and it's so nice. How are you doing? You're getting pretty close now! I can't believe it. 

taebomama: how are you doing? what cd are you on? sorry I keep asking but I don't think you have a ticker? 

Nothing is really new here, we went to bed at 10 on new years eve...not too exciting. Also Ben finally decided to go on the potty, he has had an unreasonable fear of the potty and today he was all for it. Good thing, I am getting a lot of complaining from family about it. I was wondering if anyone has heard from Britt? Does anyone know how Kinley is doing? I saw the pic on facebook, so sweet.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - Sorry to hear that harrison had a fall, happy to hear he's ok though. As for his Soother I wouldn't worry about it too much, Corbyn let go of all his around 22 months, he did it all by himself and threw them in the garbage himself.

2016- I think if stressing over TTC works for you then do what you know works best lol... Maybe you'll have a lucky cycle this cycle

Nicole - I wouldn't worry too much that Ben is just starting to potty learn, He's only a little over 3 now, and boys take a lot longer to learn than girls. Not to mention the more you try to force it the more he will resist.

Here there is not much new except my son is sick again. I'm pretty sure it's another bronchial infection, which is due to the mold that is in my apartment, thank goodness that we're moving quite soon.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...AF came bright and early this morning. 26 day cycle very short for me! I've decided this cycle I'm going the whole hog with Accupuncture, TCM, EPO, Royal jelly, Ginseng, RRLT, Ginko Biloba, Omega 369, Robitussin and Progesterone cream. I'm also cutting out all alcohol and caffiene (not that I had much anyway) and am going to look after myself and eat healthy.
I think you are right that pain is a cyst and i am prone to them. Just always get worried when it's on my left side though. Normally get the pain worst just before AF arrived.

First day back at work today but S had me up all night *yawn*. I am really looking forward to resting at a desk with a hot cuppa all day though. :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

Sorry 2016 :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - Sorry about AF but upwards and onwards hunny


----------



## 2016

It's no problem girls. I was expecting it so surprisingly don't feel disappointed at all. Probably the happiest I have ever felt on AF day. :rofl:
Think it helps I have things planned for this cycle so am looking forward with PMA. We also always said we would prefer to have a baby September onwards (and with my history this might mean a due date of October or later to be safe) so anytime from now on would be just fine with us. My BF IRL is also doing her IVF cycle this month so we are in it together...though if only one of us can fall pg this cycle I would gladly give up my chance for her.

First day back at work today and I really really enjoyed it! It was so lovely to be able to sit down all day, drink hot cups of tea, chat to friends and use my brain in different way. My new boss is really nice and I just feel so excited about the interesting work I have been given. :happydance: S had such an active happy day with Grandma and they were both full of smiles when I got home. S went to sleep happily for the first time in 2 weeks and I feel like I have made the right decision to go back to work. Feels like a dark cloud has been lifted. :)
Also I managed to find, what seems to be a decent accupuncturist/TCM person and I have my first appointment next Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016- It's good that you have such a good pma about this cycle, let's hope both you and your friend get BFPs this cycle!


----------



## 2016

S had the best night's sleep in his 13 months of life last night. 6pm until 5:45am without a peep. And for once I didn't wake up a million times out of habit. Feel like a new woman with all this sleep!!! I think having a busy day with Grandma helped him and I am hoping his first day at nursery today will do the same. :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

We are having some sort of regression at the moment, it's like having a newborn without the feeds :( I'm shattered. Well done S xx


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

2016 - I'm so happy for you that going back to work has been so great for you! I love your PMA and I'm enjoying hearing all about what you're doing this cycle. When will your first accu appointment be? I really think that's going to help you! I had the complete opposite feeling going back to work. I missed Harrison so much, it hurt inside. I was in the office and didn't get home until 8pm, and I know that's not late, but I didn't get much time with him. In the evening, my lower back was killing me so badly that my legs felt like lead - I got scared that something might be happening to my little bean. But after a heatpad and some sleep, I feel fine today(!?). 

Nicole - I'm still nursing twice a day (morning and night), I'm sure I don't have much milk at all, maybe 30ml of milk! But Harrison still asks for it (literally by pulling my top down and saying "thhhiiisss!", so I just can't resist to give in! Are you still nursing Daniel? The last time I wrote to Britt was about a month ago, terrible, I totally owe her an email...

Sweetmama - I hope your son feels better soon! Poor thing!

GG - are you prepared for Libby to go through more regression when your new bubba is born? I've read that it's pretty normal to begin with. Does Libby get jealous if you pay attention to other babies? If I pick up another baby, Harrison gets so upset, he bursts into tears like I've hurt him so badly! 

I'm having my second set of bloods tomorrow! Fingers crossed! I did another digi today, and was happy to see the words "2-3 weeks"! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I already have that regression stuff, Corbyn wants to act like a baby all the time and he's very very mama's boy right now. He wants to be in my bed, and everywhere I am... I know it's because the new baby is coming... I'm hoping it's a phase that will leave soon. Today we're having a turkey dinner with my DP and it already smells super good!


----------



## GossipGirly

no I am not prepared for anything Joli :haha: in every respect!


----------



## 2016

Joli...My first accu appointment is 14th Jan. Feels like ages away but it's still enough time to start before ov and then carry on over TWW. Are you still going for accu?
I can imagine it's harder for you going back to work because you have to work longer hours. The two days S stays home with Grandparents I leave him at 9.15am and am home by 4.45pm. The day he's in nursery he's with me until 9.45 and I see him again 4.15pm. I am so lucky really! I also wonder if BF hormones make it tougher for you but I so envy that you are still BF. Not sure I will ever get over S going on strike and it all ending prematurely for us. :cry:
Today felt harder than yesterday and I too felt an ache. Kept looking at the clock counting down the hours. Think it was because I was stuck in a boring training course and kept wanting to doze off. Would always rather be doing something productive.
It seemed he had a good day at nursery but really rushed over to me crying when I went to collect him. Broke my heart. :nope: Think the problem was he apparently refused all lunch and only had a couple of mini ricecakes and some fruit all day so he was hungry. I had also told him he doesn't always have his lunchtime bottle but stupidly thought they would think to offer him milk of he didn't eat! :grr:
Still he ate twice as much dinner than usual so made up for it in the end. They did manage to get him to sleep for just over an hour which is amazing! 

Wonder what tonight will be like...

Oh and also woohoo for your 2-3 digi! :happydance:

uhoh DH calling ttyl ladies


----------



## GossipGirly

For Joli, not sure if this will work as I'm on my phone but 34 week bump 

https://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/?action=view¤t=92784187.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Excuse the dodgy tattoo lol


----------



## 2016

Great bump GG. Looks quite different to your Libby bump if I'm not mistaken. :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh def, it's a lot smaller and lower than Libby bump x


----------



## Joli

GG - that is a gorgeous bump!! Def smaller than Libby! How much weight have you put on this time round?

2016 - I will call the accu tomorrow to see if he wants to see me, I was waitif until I got my beta results.... I hope it helps you!!

Sooo... My beta today was over 500, at 17 dpo (it was 44 at 12 dpo)! So very happy!!


----------



## GossipGirly

I weighed myself before Christmas and I had gained about 16lbs but after Christmas I expect a lot more, I can feel it in my face now were as I couldn't before x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe GG that's a cute belly...

Joli and 2016 - I know you were asking for one from me and I finally have one on my computer, I had to get my friend to email it to me so I could put it on my photobucket, she emailed it from her iPhone lol...

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/22weekspregnant.jpg 

This was when I was 20 weeks I guess, I thought it was 22 weeks but I just checked the date it was taken a month ago on the 7th


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ahh forgot to say, Joli those are awesome numbers!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Wow it's been quiet in here ladies where are you all? I hope that you're all doing well...


----------



## 2016

^^ I agree with SM - great numbers Joli! You must be so excited!

Well I am firmly grasping at the PMA straws over here as I have just realised that this is the same cycle number I fell pregnant with S. :happydance: Maybe 8 is my lucky number. :shrug:

GG - I can't believe your little boy is going to be here, probably by the end of this month! I am sure I started TTC around about the time you found out you were pregnant (which is why you sent me the CBFM). Why oh why is it taking me so long! :hissy: Although I do think it was for the best I didn't fall pregnant back then though because I couldn't handle being heavily pregnant the way S is right now...mainly because I could hardly because of the pelvic/back pain from 28 weeks and was on quite strict rest from 16 weeks! I do wonder sometimes how I will ever cope being pregnant again.

SM - I keep meaning to say your ticker is confusing me. I thought you were more than 24 weeks. I am easily confused though. :blush: If you are 24 weeks then Happy V day! :flower:

Nicole - how you getting on. You must be coming to the end of 1st tri soon. I can't believe how quickly 2nd and 3rd pregnancies seem to fly by. Sometimes it feels like you will all have had your babies and I will still be waiting. But I really shouldn't complain because there are many many lovely ladies on here who are still waiting for their very first turn at becoming a mum. 

TBM - how are you feeling this cycle...going to browse back a bit and see what CD you are on. Are we cycling together at all? Come to think of it - DEVI what CD are you on?


----------



## 2016

:rofl: SM we must be psychic twins!


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 no need to be confused, I thought I was farther along in the beginning too, but I realized I had my dates wrong and according to my LMP and my measurements I'm only 24 weeks. I'm due End of April instead of Beginning as I originally thought. Sorry to have you all confused... And I just realized I looks so tiny lol but I gots a nice bump there at least I think so.

GG- You're so cute with your baby bump! Can't believe you're almost due!


----------



## 2016

SM - I think your bump is just perfect! Although my current flabby belly is more impressive than anyones bump. :rofl: I won't post pictures of my fat and disgust you. :dohh: Do the docs do any scans to date your pregnancy...or did I remember correctly that you didn't want any scans. Sorry my mind is in a fug today.


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - No you remembered correctly I don't want any scans and I'm not having any, but we finally have a name for a boy now.


----------



## GossipGirly

ah I know 2016 its flown! My belly button is currently pointing to the left because of huge baby bum!


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

Sweetmama - your bump is so tiny!! As are you!!

2016 - I'm loving the PMA, I'm really excited about this cycle for you, I have a good feeling about it! I think you're going to make a great pregnant mama, and I'll bet you'll have a much smoother pregnancy, as your body will know what it's doing. 

GG - I can't believe how little weight you have put on this pregnancy - have you been consciously been trying to eat healthier or exercising more? 

I don't know if it's because I'm barely breastfeeding, or its winter, or I've started back at work, but I was in shock today when I saw myself in the mirror, it's like my bum chipmunks have chipmunks, with cellulite... ick.l I better start doing some mild exercise and yoga... I haven't done any since Harrison was born, so think that's gonna be a challenge! But I'm conscious that my core and back are no where near strong enough to support this baby, so I'll take it easy, but gotta get off my ass!!

Harrison has been loving this trampoline in our neighbourhood, thought I'd share a few pics with you!
 



Attached Files:







Jumpy14.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6









Jumpy6.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









Jumpy13.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









Jumpy15.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









Jumpy12.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Those pictures are so cute!! I can't believe what a little man he is now, he's getting so big! I think you look amazing but I think being more active always makes you feel better. I've got to start doing something too. I was walking 7 km a few times a week through my pregnancy with Daniel and I didn't gain a lot and felt really good. Your numbers are great! I'm still breastfeeding a couple of times a day but I hardly have any milk left, he doesn't seem to mind though. He asks for it too, it's really cute. Do you have any symptoms now? 

2016: My husband swears 8 is a lucky number, I really hope this is your cycle. It would be so nice to be bump buddies again! I'm glad you are enjoying being back at work. Is Stewart still sleeping well? I am getting close to 2nd tri, it's going quickly. Although I'm getting impatient for the next ultrasound, I'm going to try and book it for 18 weeks. 

sweetmama: What a cute bump! Thanks for sharing! How's your son doing? I can't believe you have the patience to wait to find out the gender. I would like to with one of my babies but I can't seem to make myself wait. It would be so exciting to find out when the baby comes. 

gg: I can't see your bump pic :( I don't know why. How are you doing? 

taebomama: How are you? I hope you're doing well!


----------



## 2016

GG....you make me lol with the image of your little boy's butt pushing your belly out to the side. Oh how I miss those days (surprisingly). 

Joli...awww Harrison is such a little treasure. Just love those action shots! Although he's only a month older than S he seems so much older, probably because he's walking. S is teasing me because he did 5-6 steps several times on Tuesday but hasn't wanted to do any more since. :rofl: I was reading how hypermobility can cause some kids to take a bit longer to walk and S definitely has it (inherited from me which is what caused most of my problems in pregnancy). Although 13-14 months is actually the average for starting to walk so I am far from worried.
I can't imagine you even having an ounce of fat on you, you always look so slim and pretty in the pictures. But I guess it all depends on how you feel about yourself and exercise is good for everyone.

Nicole...sadly that one night of 6-6 was a fluke and he has been dreadful since! He was up every 1-2 hours last night and refused to sleep at all between 12pm-3am! :wacko: Think he's picked up ANOTHER cold which is disturbing his sleep but to be honest this child is running out of excuses. :rofl:

Busy week ahead and I am chomping at the bit for :af: to bugger off so I can get on with :sex:. That is also part of the plan to have quality :sex: and not focus too much on the "right time" to do it.


----------



## GossipGirly

Joli those pics are amazing, you are so stunning! And Harrison looks sooo grown up, like such a boy x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli- you are stunning and Harrison is quite the cutie! I can't believe how big he is now! Yes I am quite tiny I have only gained 12lbs so far... i have always been tiny though. 

Nicole- he is doing much better thank you for asking. I don't feel very strong in waiting to find out, i have a strong feeling that we are going to have a boy. 

2016- I have a strong feeling that this will be your cycle mama!

Tbm- how are you doing?

Afm: my dp went snowboarding for the first time this season today and I am so jealous cuz I wanted to go with him to the slopes but I wanted to ski and he told me if I weren't pregnant he would have taken me with him. But he said if we still have snow next weekend we can go snowshoeing which I have never done before but it's a safe activity we can do together


----------



## Joli

Hey Nicole - that's awesome that you're still breastfeeding too! I'm starting to have friends who give me an odd look when I tell the I'm still feeding Harrison. I honestly have nearly zero milk, but I still let Harrison go for it for comfort. Last week I felt slightly seasick first thing in the morning, but now I have zero symptoms, I really don't even feel pregnant! I guess I should make my appointment to get a scan next week, hopefully there will be a heartbeat! 

2016 - Harrison looks older than most 2 year olds I know! Hold on to Stewarts baby-nature as long as you can! I think his progress is perfectly normal, particularly for a boy. Lots of my friends boys haven't walked until 15 months. How is Stewart's cold? Harrison has gotten a pretty bad cold, and it's making his sleep really bad. 

Sweetmama - I can't believe you've only gained 12 pounds! My goodness, I gained that much with Harrison by the time I was 16 weeks! haha 

GG - I cannot believe how close you are, seriously the time I has gone by so quickly! How are you feeling about it all? Does Libby sleep in her own room?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - I hope that you can see the lil bean's heartbeat when you get your scan.

Here things are not so well, my lil man started peeing blood yesterday so we took him in to emergency last night only to find out that he could have something wrong with his kidney's such as kidney disease or something, so they are doing lots of blood work and tests and referring him to a pediatrician.


----------



## GossipGirly

Hope everything is ok sm

Joli- she has slept in her own room since 6 months old thank goodness so we don't have any transitions to make. She is good at bedtimes and goes down awake but has been waking early lately, think she is going through a leap. I'm feeling mix of emotions really, excitement, nervous, dread haha it's going to be tough that's for sure!


----------



## 2016

SM...oh no! Hope they find it to be nothing serious/easily fixable. What a worry. :hugs:

Joli...Unfortunately S got over one cold only to get another straightaway. I am so exhausted. I was really disappointed today because I called up to book my accu for Saturday and the lady said she was in China for a couple of weeks! Must have been an unexpected trip. Anyway, being impatient as I am I have booked with another accu in town. Might be a mistake but it's worth a try. I keep wondering whether to go back to the lady I saw before but it is just such a mission to drive the 1.5 hour round trip to the other town (especially when I have to go there 3 days a week for work now). But I KNOW she is good, if a little pushy...


----------



## Joli

Sweetmama - I hope your little one is ok - that must have freaked you both out, I would be so scared if that happened with Harrison. 

GG - that's great that you got Libby in such a good habit! We still have to hold Harrison's hand in his cot to get him to go to sleep. He's such a mummy's boy! I'll bet my second will be a lot tougher. 

2016 - Poor Stewart! It's just that awful time of year for colds isn't it! For your accu, can you go during your lunchbreak on a day that you're at work, so that you don't need to drive extra to go there? She seemed to really help you before. I haven't seen my accu since I found out I was pregnant, I'm not sure whether I should be going or not? Pushy doctors are the best one - they believe their advice to be true and correct and must have confidence in themselves! 

Harrison did the cutest thing tonight, he took one of his fake cookies (for his cookie monster) and pretended to eat it, he was saying "aaam nam nam nam nam" just like cookie monster, then went "mmmmmm!" as if it tasted good. He also learned "hot" - he had a corn on the cob with dinner, and when he touched it he kept saying "hot! hot!". I'm loving all the new discoveries! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Finally checked the site after a long break and want to say CONGRATS to Joli!! Yay that's so exciting. It's amazing how easy it was for you this time around--was this the first IUI you'd had? Woot!
And, 2016, keep your head up--eventually things will work out :)

Nothing really new to report with me. We won't be TTC until Jack is at least 2.5 yrs old. Jack finally started walking recently, at a little over 14 months--the kid likes to take his time! Right now, we're dealing with serious diaper rash. I KNOW it has to be from milk. He has had no problem with milk-based formula, which he'd been on since about 7-8 months, but got a terrible diaper rash within a week of going to whole milk. Dr advised we go back to toddler formula for a month or so, so we did that for 2 months and are now back on milk, so of course the rash is back after a week. I wonder if he's lactose intolerant or something. I imagine the Dr will tell us to go back on formula but the stuff's so expensive, I"m hoping there's an alternative.

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## 2016

Joli...I don't get a lunchbreak so it would mean driving back here at the weekend...think I might give this new one a try cos who knows they might be as good or even better!

I feel like I'm proper obsessing about TTC this month, so if "not relaxing" will work for me, this is the cycle to prove it!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladies I have some terrible news, I found out last night that I lost the baby. I'd just like some prayers and positive thoughts from you ladies that would be wonderful


----------



## Joli

Omg, sweetmama, what happened???? Are you ok? Is there any hope?


----------



## Sweetmama26

They couldn't find a heartbeat so they did an ultrasound and there was nothing. There is no hope. They did tell me though that I was going to have a little girl. They did a D&C this morning... I'm so upset. I'm not TTCing right now but do still want to chart and be able to hear how you ladies are doing.


----------



## Joli

Oh god Sweetmama, what an awful thing to have to go through. Prayers for both you and your little girl. When was the last time you heard the heartbeat? Did the doctors say what could have caused this? I can't imagine how you must be feeling. :(


----------



## 2016

I am so so sorry SM...that must have been awful for you. :hugs: We are here if you need us. :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli - The last time I heard the heart beat was in December in my prenatal but it was very sporadic. The doctor had said there was a chance that I just wouldn't make it through this pregnancy and have a live birth. But I still wanted to hope for the best. I just wonder when this pain will go away if ever?


----------



## hibiscus07

Sweetmama, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for all the kind words ladies, I just have to keep remembering everything happens for a reason, it's so hard and all I want to do is cry and cry some more. I'm hurting, my partner is hurting. It's all just so surreal.


----------



## 2016

:hugs: SM.

I feel bad talking about myself on here with all this going on for you but I have nobody else to talk to about this so at the risk of appearing selfish...
I went for my first accupuncture session today and was plesantly surprised. I have signed up in advance for 4 weeks treatment of the accupuncture and traditional chinese medicine. The doc said my body was incredibly low on energy and my immune system was through the floor (which might explain why I have had 3 cough/colds back to back). He said there is no way I could fall pregnant while my body is so weak. Don't know if it is all in my head but I feel a lot better after the appointment. Less stressed at least. Slight pity that all DH could do was poo poo the whole thing when I got home and also S has a terrible ear infection so it very unsettled...seems to be draining my energy already but hey ho I will soldier on.
Oh an a weird thing happened when I got home I noticed I was spotting slightly which is a bit bizarre for CD11. I am certain it was triggered by the accu (think a similar thing happened last time). Anyway, everything crossed.


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - Please never worry about sounding selfish, I want to know what you guys are up to and how your cycle's are making out. One day I may want to try again. I know I have tickers up but they are mostly just to keep track of where I am in my cycle at the moment. I don't know how my partner will feel about having another baby one day or trying again, but I'd definitely like to when I feel up to it.


----------



## Sweetmama26

How is everyone, it sure is quiet around here.


----------



## 2016

I'm ok SM. Had a better night last night so think Ss antibiotics are working already. Still feel like I have much more energy and my cold is on it's way out too.

How are you holding up SM? Did they tell you what went wrong with your little girl? It's ok if you don't want to talk about it. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

They only told me they thought that her heart probably had a defect and couldn't have handled it. I'm still in a place where it still seems surreal, like it hasn't really hit yet. I was looking at fliers the other day and all this baby stuff on sale and I thought we should get that stuff because we still need everything, and then bam it just hit like a wave, I won't ever get to buy that stuff for her. I talked to my DP last night for over 2 hours and not one word was spoken about the baby, that kinda hurt, but I am just chalking it up to he's still not ready, and he'll talk when he is. I'm going to ask him tomorrow when we're together if we can give her the name we picked out though and if eventually we'll be able to talk about her. I hope so.


----------



## 2016

SM...I think men process these things in a completely different way. My DH tends to shut down with heavily emotional things like that but will eventually talk about it if not pushed. It's hard when you want to get it out.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yeah my DP is the same way he's not a heavily emotional guy so when things like this happen he tends to shut himself off.


----------



## nicole3108

SM: I'm so sorry about your loss. That is so terrible, I don't know what to say. I hope you are doing okay and we're always here for you. :hugs: \

2016: Glad you liked the accu you went to, I think it seemed to really help you before so I hope you have the same results again! How are you doing?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

Sweetmama - I hope you're holding up well and that your body and mind can start to heal. 

2016 - I really hope the accu works as well for you as it did for me! I really had no idea how much it could help, and was shocked that it brough on my first natural period since I was 19. I sent you a message on FB with more details on the meds. I can't seem to see your ticker, what CD are you? 

Hibiscus - It's great to hear from you! That's awesome that Jack is walking now, I don't think 14 months for a baby boy is unusual at all. It really does sound like he's allergic to milk - if formula is too expensive, you could always try rice milk? Can he eat cheese and yoghurt? We did get pregnant on our first IUI, which was just such a miracle. I didn't need to go on injectbles this time, I went to accupuncture, which gave me my first AF, and the next O, we had our IUI. 

Nicole - So glad you're just about at 13 weeks now! Have you made the news public?

We had a lovely family weekend, Harrison's new things the last few days is climbing up to the child gate on the stairs and saying "up! up!" so that we open the gate and he can climb upstairs, he will pair up shoes, then bring the ones he wants to wear, goes to the door and says "outie, outie!". He pretty much only eats himself, doesn't want to be fed at all. When he wants to show off, he jumps and then spins in circles, and gives himself a round up of applause!


----------



## 2016

Nicole...I am good thanks. Feeling much more positive after the accu and have loads more energy (despite entering into week 4 of having a cold!)
How are you and your lovely boys? Can't remember if you were asked but will you be having a gender scan this time?

Joli...Thanks for the FB message. Not sure where my ticker has gone. I am on CD13 and I think my OPKs just started getting a bit darker today so think I might ov on CD16 again. Quite strange because normally Royal Jelly delays it to CD19 or so but we shall see. Hubby says he might have to go away for 2 nights this week which may be right over ov!!! Disaster! I told him he will have to try wangle something and postpone if at all possible.

hibiscus...great to hear Jack is walking. Did you find yourself getting a bit impatient waiting for him to walk? I feel that I am just itching to see Stewart do it, mainly because it's just so darn cute. Some of his friends 4 months younger are walking and it just seems like it's been ages as he pulled to standing around 9.5/10 months and has been cruising for almost 4 months now. He has had an ear infection which has set him back a bit too. Just before he got it he was doing 5 or 6 steps in a row and now can only seem to do 1 before he topples over :( I know he will get there in time but I am an impatient lady. :blush:

TBM...are you out there? how are you doing?

Devi...how's your cycle going? are you in the TWW yet?

SM...you are such a strong lady. Hope you are holding up ok. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm not holding up ok, my DP took me snowblading tonight, I wanted to snowbboard and it just didn't work out. I ended up getting drunk and now I can't forget. I keep thinking why would God punish me like this. Is it my fault, is there something I could have done. I'm a mess... I wanted to forget and all I can do is remember. I just wish this pain would go away. I want to start to heal, I don't want to keep going through this in my mind. I want my DP to be able to talk to me about it. Why did God do this to me?


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry to read your news Sm x


----------



## 2016

SM...what you are feeling is completely normal. It's so hard I know but you just need to put one foot in front of the other and walk through this horrible time. I found this on another section of this forum which I found very helpful when I was grieving:
https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbirths-neonatal-loss-sids/150491-stages-grief.html

Hang in there. xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - Thank you, I guess the hardest part off it all for me is that my DP has started pulling away, that hurts a lot that he's closing himself off to me. But now that we know what went wrong maybe things will get better sooner than later. I'm angry at my DP because he is shutting himself off from me, but I just gotta take it one day at a time I guess.


----------



## 2016

My DH always pulls away. He says it's to protect me but, actually, it just drives me insane! Women often feel better to talk and get it out in the open but darling men think this makes things worse.

What did the doctors find went wrong? (only if you want to say)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Trisomy 18


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama26 said:


> Trisomy 18

:( I had to look it up. That is serious. Absolutely nothing you could have done to prevent or cure that hun. I am hoping it has given you some peace knowing what happened. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016 - It gave me a little bit of peace but not much, I did decide to get a awareness ribbon in memory of Sophie to be tattooed on my arm though.


----------



## GossipGirly

How sad, :( but glad you have answers. Sorry for my ignorance and sorry if you have said but have you birthed her yet? xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Gossipygirl - yes I have birthed her already, I am hoping by getting a memorial tattoo it will give me some peace


----------



## 2016

The tattoo sounds like a lovely idea. I see from your ticker you've now given her a name, Sophie. So pretty. :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016- That was the name we had picked out from the week we found out, only name we could agree on or that he would discuss before we got to 7 months. We never got to that point, thankfully it was a girl so we didn't have to fight over a boy's name.


----------



## nicole3108

sweetmama: beautiful name you picked out! I hope you dh starts talking more about it to you,. I have never had a late loss but I know my husband was distant and didn't really talk much about our losses. I'm sorry you're going through this, let yourself be sad for as long as you feel sad, I imagine it would take a long time to get over. Do you have supportive people around to help you? Also I feel terrible talking about my pregnancy and don't mind not mentioning it for awhile if you'd rather...I didn't know what to do. (I am this time but let me know for next time :hugs:

joli: We have only told a few people. I'm going to tell everyone soon, after I tell my SIL. I am so nervous to tell her because we talk everyday and I feel like she'll be mad that I didn't mention it before now. Although I think people might start asking me soon, I'm really bloated, I think I'm around the same size as I was at 20 weeks with Daniel. :blush: Have you told everyone yet? How are you doing? I can't remember if you've had an ultrasound yet. 

2016: I'm going to find out the gender as soon as I can, probably around 18 weeks. I feel like it's a boy though. We're running out of boy names we like but can agree on a couple. I want James but Sean doesn't like it. Where are you in your cycle? Has the pink eye cleared up? That must be awful!

gg: I saw that you posted in your journal so I'll go see now!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole- I really don't mind hearing about other people's pregnancies, I don't want to feel like I am infringing on your excitement and happiness just because I am sad. So please don't feel like you have to stop talking about it because of me.


----------



## 2016

Nicole...not long to wait then before you find out. I love the finding out part. I would guess boy for you, mainly because you have two and that then seems to be the trend. I am, however, ALWAYS wrong! :haha: I think both James and Sean are lovely names. We have a girl's name done and dusted, whenever we talk about a second child we refer to her by name which is daft I know. Not that we feel we want a girl over a boy, it's just that we at a loss with boys names - not that we even need names! :dohh:
Where am I in my cycle? Well I am expecting to become the proud owner of a +ve OPK today (fingers crossed). Ov tomorrow, testing next Sunday. What's brilliant is I will get to have acupuncture at 1dpo and 8dpo which gives things a double whammy boost in the right direction during the TWW. :happydance: Oh and I am pretty sure the chinese meds have resurrected my sex drive. Sorry for TMI but it's like we are newlyweds!
My eyes are almost sorted and my cold is almost gone. The first time I have felt well in a whole month! :yipee:


----------



## Joli

Sweetmama - I read about your baby's condition, I'm so sorry once again. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult this must be on you. Stay strong hon. 

2016 - I'm loving your PMA - I went to accu the day after my IUI and I guess it must have helped! Ask them about the moxa sticks, that's what I used on a pressure point to warm my uterus. Did you get a +opk today? You're lucky that you have a sex drive, ever since I had Harrison, I just haven't felt up for it...well, certainly not like newly weds!

Nicole - congrats on moving up a ticker! woohoo! How are you feeling now? I'm sooo bloated too, seriously, even DH is like "ummm... you look like you've put on a lot of weight". My hips and legs feel so swollen and my tummy is also poking out. I know they say you show faster after your first, but I don't know why I feel this bloated and I'm not sure what I can do about it! I guess it doesn't help that I sit at a desk all day. I am only just over 6 weeks, but I already look like I did with Harrison at 14 weeks. 

We had our first scan yesterday and heard the heartbeat - piccy attached! The doc said everything looks fine, she has me taking progesterone suppositories until 12 weeks. I go for my next scan at 8 weeks. It's bizzare how many check ups you get here, once every 2 weeks in your first tri, then every 4 weeks in your second tri, then back to every 2 weeks in your third tri. I don't want to tell my work until i've been there for 3 months, as I have a probationary period, but goodness knows how I will hide it the way my body is going!

We're flying to Taiwan this weekend for Chinese New Year - I love that we get 5 days off (including the weekend) not long after Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1194.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2016

Joli...yep +ve OPK for me today! :wohoo: Game on!!! :sex:
So pleased your scan went well and you got to hear the HB. :cloud9: I bet you don't look that bloated or at least I bet my fat bulge is 10 times the size of your tum. :blush:
I will definitely ask about the moxi sticks on Saturday. I'm so excited to go again! Was talking to one of my friends IRL last night who has been TTC 4+ years with PCOS and has done 1 IUI and 2 IVF so far and is about to start IVF #3 to see if she might give it a try. She is going to see how I get on this month and maybe go ready for her IVF in February. Hope it works for both of us!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Joli - Things here seem to be getting worse and worse but I'm going to try and find the positive in it all. My DS has a hole in his kidney, my DP left me last night when I was going through my son being admitted to the hospital for testing but I'm going to say whatever to it all, if he is like that in a time like this then maybe it's for the best we aren't together after all.


----------



## 2016

:hugs: SM...when it rain it bloody pours doesn't it? Hang in there hun there are better times ahead. Maybe DP just needs some time away to cope with all this in his own way? Not exactly helpful for you when you and DS need him. Hope things get sorted with DS soon too. xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Urgh it's really hard now Joli, last few weeks are killing me, sat up at 3am a Libby has ha a bad night, I have heartburn and now this baby has woke, ant get comfy and I have a headache, I know tomorrow is going to be a bad day :( libby will be up at 6! really wish I had a nanny lol I just want this baby out now as I'm so exhausted :( and I am not one to moan really especially when I know how lucky I am x


----------



## 2016

GG...Libby was born at 38 weeks wasn't she? Maybe this one might be the same or a bit sooner. :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh but I bet I go over with this one!


----------



## 2016

GG...hope not. Have you started on EPO or anything yet? I'm sure that's one of the reasons Stewart arrived early (which is why I will only start at 37 weeks next time due to cervix issues). EPO should be safe from 35 weeks for most though.

Afm...its ov day! EDD 12/10/12 (getting ahead of myself :haha:) We have been at it like rabbits (more tmi :haha:) and have dtd all 5 days up to and including ov day. And don't tell me every other day is better cos we've tried that with no success. DHs sperm count is excellent anyway so it's only me buggering this up! :dohh: We were dtd more out of fun than making babies anyway. Think DH, who was at first sceptical, wants to go kiss the acupuncturist! :rofl:
Feel so impatient - can I test yet??? Went out in the week and bought a digi to add to my 3 FRERs and 30 ICs. I have a problem! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Nah havnt done anything just overdoing it on the cleaning front to make myself go into labour haha! 

Really hope you catch that eggy, fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## 2016

You would think by now I wouldn't still get a thrill every time my temp goes up after ov! :rofl: Acupuncture was great today. Feel so energised I could just bounce around. Oh Joli, I asked him about moxi sticks and he said I don't need it in my particular case.

Oh and would you believe I am still so darn horny??? What is going on? Normally there is no chance of me wanting to do anything much after ov. Problem is my foof is getting worn out (WAY TMI I know! :blush:)


----------



## GossipGirly

Rofl! I love the word foof. Fingers crossed 2016, really hope you catch it this month x


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm crossing my fingers for you 2016 for a positive this time!


----------



## 2016

Managing to drive myself nutty this TWW. I know I wanted to try as hard as possible (rather than just go with the flow as I have done in previous months). Problem is then I start symptom spotting and set myself up way way too high to come crashing down when it's not my month. :dohh:
I am going to test on Saturday, 8dpo, with an FRER which is far too early but I wanted to be able to tell the accu if I was pregnant. If no luck on that day, I will just test with ICs until AF arrives or is late.

How is everyone? Awfully quiet in here. And what the heck is up with the red text on BnB?


----------



## 2016

2 more pregnancy announcements on FB today. I'm happy for my friends but ugggh just feels like I've had my luck and am silly to even hope for a second miracle. Also I have nasty ovary pains and am worried about cysts. Sorry to be such a downer but 6dpo is so dull. :haha:

Joli...you had your next scan yet?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Does anyone know when this grief and pain ends? I feel like I'm dying here


----------



## 2016

Sweetmama26 said:


> Does anyone know when this grief and pain ends? I feel like I'm dying here

:hugs:SM. I think it's different for everyone and I believe it can take months or even years to process the shock. Try take it a day at a time and hopefully you will feel less raw soon.


----------



## Joli

Welcome to the year of the dragon! It's supposed to be an auspicious year, so I hope it brings you all the joy and happiness you deserve! We had a lovely time in Taiwan visiting my relatives. Harrison was so charming and so well behaved. He is learning to say a new word each week and is even learning to trick us, like pretending he's going to drop his crayon but he doesn't really...cheeky boy! 

2016 - that's so awesome that you and DH have been going at it like rabbits - I can't remember the last time I really felt like doing it - I guess accu helped, but we only got to try 1 cycle before the IUI. I really have a good feeling for you this cycle, am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Did the accu give you anything to do during the tww? I know it's torture! I started testing 7dpo but that was pretty insane, getting negatives on the frers and potential evaps on the cheap tests! Promise you'll send us some squinty photos :)

GG - 37 weeks! Eek! I heard that your second is likely to come out faster than your first, so it really could be any day now. Have you got your bag all packed? 

SM - I am so sorry you're having to go through all this... Have you got any close friends or family who could help you during the day? How is your DS holding up, does he understand what happened? Could you get some counselling... It might help?


----------



## Joli

2016 - I had ovary pains a few days after ovulating with both Harrison and new baby...it's a good sign! Having had a burst ovarian cyst, you will know that pain, it is unbearable, you can't breathe...from what you describe, it is just your ovaries aching after release of your egg! Have you felt any twinges? My next scan is next Wed when I'm just over 8 weeks!


----------



## 2016

Joli...well we've had to slow things down a bit for now because DTD makes my ovaries hurt even more! Not to mention it's not easy to do anything when S is now sneaking into our bed pretty much as soon as we get into it. We have to nail the habit soon but it all started when he had the bad ear infection, then he developed serious separation anxiety when I started back at work, and now his lower canine is turning his whole gum swollen and blue. One thing after another. Hopefully it will all settle soon and we can work on keeping him in his own bed. My back is so sore from him taking up all the room! :haha:
The accu didn't give me anything specific to do in the TWW but I have been doing my own things - soaking feet in warm water most nights, using a warm heat pack on my oom and lower back area. Have also been eating warming foods (made a delicious soup with butternut squash, onion, garlic, ginger and a little chilli) and trying to avoid icy drinks. I am still taking the chinese meds. You have made me really tempted now to try test tomorrow with an IC to see if I get an evap. :dohh: Best I don't because I will only drive myself crazy. Will definitely send some photos of any tests I take with so much as a hint of a maybe something.
I have had twinges, have also been peeing like crazy and today I feel like I have hit a wall of fatigue. I could symptom spot all day but I know it probably means nothing. You had no symptoms remember???
Sounds like H was a real charmer in Taiwan. :cloud9: S does that trickery thing too and it always cracks me up. Oooh forgot to mention that S FINALLY started walking properly at the weekend. Have bought him a little backpack harness that looks like a horse because I know that child will be running before I know it!


----------



## GossipGirly

Glad you had a nice time Joli, happy new year :) bags are all packed all ready, not much more I can do. Havnt got much for him but after I had Libby j realised I didnt really need to go overboard.

Good luck 2016, sending positive vibes. 

Sweetmama I do t think grief is something that just goes away I think it just gets easier as you learn to deal with it and move forward.


----------



## Joli

2016 - Harrison crawls into bed with us every night sometime between 4-6am, he can climb out of his own cot, so he just gets into bed with me. That's awesome that Stewart is walking properly now! We got Harrison a monkey leash too, but we haven't tried it out yet. I'm so excited for you to test!! I'm sooooooooooooo keeping all my fingers crossed for you!! I didn't have any real symptoms, although now that I think back, my ovaries did ache and I did get some twinges. 

GG - that's great that you have all of your bags packed and ready to go! Are you feeling uncomfortable now? Would you say overall that this pregnancy has been quite different to Libby? How much weight did you put on altogether? Sorry for all the questions! Just wondering what I have in store for me!


----------



## GossipGirly

I havnt had too bad a pregnancy this time, I barely even new I was pregnant up until maybe the last 5 weeks, these last weeks are tough and very tiring and partly down to her age and strops. Up until before Christmas I had only put just over a stone on but I ate lot and can feel I have put more on but havnt weighed myself since then so havnt a clue x


----------



## Joli

GG - did Libby like to jump on your bump? Harrison always straddles my tummy when I'm lying down to have a good jump! Also have you still been able to lift Libby and carry her around on your hip?


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh she often jumps on me playing but just have to put my arms over bump to catch her and protect him if it's too hard I can still carry her around on my hip but I'm breathless, not in a sling tho, stopped using sling about 15 weeks as was too much x


----------



## 2016

I'm feeling very nervous and excited about testing tomorrow too. It is so daft because POAS at 8dpo is about as useful as peeing on a twig. A very expensive twig! :haha: Also looking forward to accu in the morning. At least hubby has agreed we can keep going with it for 3 months...guess he is enjoying the side effects. :winkwink:
No more ovary pain today but I have felt very hungry, dizzy and nauseous. Is there no end to the symptoms I am now able to imagine? I've got myself WAY too hyped up this cycle but, you know what, at least if/when :af: arrives I will be certain I have given it my all. :thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> 
> Hibiscus - It's great to hear from you! That's awesome that Jack is walking now, I don't think 14 months for a baby boy is unusual at all. It really does sound like he's allergic to milk - if formula is too expensive, you could always try rice milk? Can he eat cheese and yoghurt? We did get pregnant on our first IUI, which was just such a miracle. I didn't need to go on injectbles this time, I went to accupuncture, which gave me my first AF, and the next O, we had our IUI.

We actually switched to soymilk and he's been great. His stuffy nose that he's had for like 7 months went away, too! Maybe he had a lactose sensitivity issue all along. He does fine with yogurt, cheese, and milk-based formula, just not the straight milk. 

Again, congrats on your pregnancy! I'm very happy for you and glad it was so much easier this time around. I've heard that a lot of women are much more fertile once they're already had a baby. Do you feel like that's the case for you?

I'm actually a bit worried about myself this month. We've been doing the rhythm method but DH, after promising not to actually...ya know...ejaculate on my O-Day...went ahead and did it anyway!!! I was furious. This was after I was nice and told him he didn't have to use a condom after he begged. If I'm preggers, I will be so mad. I have always said I don't think I could terminate a pregnancy, but this would not be good timing. Yes, we COULD handle it if we had to, but it's not ideal and I think it would be really stressful for us. Child care is so expensive and we both want to keep working. The plan has been for Jack to be 3 yrs old before kid #2. Argh I don't know. I guess I shouldn't worry about it until I have a reason to worry.


----------



## 2016

hibiscus...nice to hear from you again. Hope you get the outcome you want. I believe that women can be more fertile after a baby - but not in my case unfortunately. My tubes were blocked before and nothing will have changed in that department. Just praying for a miracle (again).

BFN for me this morning. :nope: Thought I would post a picture anyway. There is nothing to see IRL so don't even bother squinting. :haha:


----------



## Joli

2016 - I got a bfn on an frer, but my super faint line with the cheap test, and it took a while to develop, so don't count yourself out yet! Keep posting the pics! Will you test again later this evening? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hibiscus - We still had to have IUI this time round, but I think I was more fertile due to the accu I was getting - it gave me ewcm which I found so hard to get when I was ttc with Harrison and on injectables. I hope you get whant you want too, babies are a real handful, and if having one when Jack is 3 years old is better for you guys, then I truly hope that is what you get :flower: Do you think your DH secretly wants another on now which is why he went for it during O time?

GG - the doc did mention to me to stop using a carrier around 16 weeks cause it would put too much pressure on. I don't know how Harrison will cope cause he refuses to go in the stroller and he's around 30 pounds now...


----------



## 2016

Joli....I took a cheapie too. Also BFN. Won't test again today. Will just do an IC a day until at least 11dpo now (which is when AF is due).


----------



## 2016

9dpo. IC. :bfn:.

Bored.com! At this point I would love at least an evap to look at. These tests are so negative it's painful! If it doesn't show up tomorrow, game over with :af: due at 11dpo. :nope:

Had possibly the worst night's sleep EVER. We have had to shift all our bedroom furniture into the spare room for 2 weeks while we strip up the laminate in our bedroom and get new wardrobes/carpet fitted (and our 10-year-dream superking sleigh bed delivered :happydance:) However, this meant the usual trick of bringing S into our bed was thwarted because he thought it was so flippin' exciting we were in a different room. 3 HOURS he thrashed about...I had no idea so much time had passed but was half-asleep. Then a further 2 HOURS to try get him to settle in his own room. Then a further 45 minutes in our bed before he settled. We also tried Calpol, Calprufen, singing, cuddles, ignoring, trying to sleep with him in my arms in the rocking chair, 15oz of milk :wacko: and the inevitable poo bum change. He still woke up at 6am right on shedule. :hissy: Though I should be grateful as he normally starts the day at 5am lately so it was technicall a lie in.

Kill me now. :cry:


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Sorry about the bfn, I hope you get a positive tomorrow!! 9 dpo is really early! Sorry you had a rough night, hope tonight is better for you! 

sm: I hope you feel a little better soon! I think it can take a long time to feel better, you've been through a lot. How have the last few days been?

gg: So excited that it could be anytime now!! Hope you don't have to wait much longer, Libby's probably taking a lot out of you, I am worried about the end. Especially since I didn't have much patience for Ben last time and I have two this time!

Joli: Glad you had a good trip! Harrison sounds like such a sweet boy! I'm still using the sling although I find he gets heavy after awhile. Daniel weighs about 23 pounds I think, what percentile is Harrison? Daniel is in the 5th I think but he needs to grow soon or I won't be able to use all of Ben's old clothes for him. Will you find out the gender this time?

hibiscus: Great to hear from you! I hope you get the result you want, let us know what happens. Did you dh tell you why he did that when he knew you were ovulating? Maybe he does secretly want another one. 

I had my first midwife appointment, she was so nice! I can't believe I didn't go with one before. There are 4 I'll be seeing so I hope they're all that nice. She found the heartbeat, it was in the 160's. I couldn't really hear it very well, Daniel was screaming through the whole appointment. My mom is going to watch him next Wednesday when I go back, it's a long appt and I need to be able to hear. I hope he grows out of that, he does that whenever we go to an appt or a playdate at a new house.


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry about the bfn Jo, I agree 9 dpo is early. I had a bfn at 10dpo with libby. Hope everyone is well. Yes anyday now, my waters broke with Libby tomorrow and I am hoping he will follow suit as I am looking forward to meeting him now. I dont want to go overdue so am tempted to use some clarysage oil closer to 40 weeks in the bath or in a carrier oil. I absolutely love the smell, which is weird as I hate Lavender but I could just sniff this all the time, but of course it has to be avoided in pregnancy until the final days and is meant to be a good pain relief oil x

Glad you appointment went well Nicole, the final days are quite a struggle arnt they? but you just have to cope... means a lot of pj and tv days though which I feel very guilty about x


----------



## 2016

I know 8 & 9dpo is early but the problem is I only usually get 10 days in my LP (and sometimes less!) so if it is going to happen it has to happen early.
I felt a couple of sharp twinges earlier which got me hopefuly for a second but in my heart of hearts I know I am out this month. I expect EWCM to start up tomorrow and :af: to follow on Tuesday as always. Will still test with an IC though...maybe use SMU for a change. :haha: If I get a slightly longer LP due to accu though I will be grateful as it gives us more of a chance. :thumbup:
Fortunately my ovaries have stopped hurting since the accu yesterday. Fabulous stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Devi#1

Hi everyone

Joli - congrats !!!! 7 weeks already?!? Wow!! Any ms yet?

Jo - sorry for bfn. Havnt read Last few pages. Will catch up more soon 

Gg - have u had lo yet!?

Hi hib!!

Guess what ?!? I got my BFP today 13dpo!! Yay! Due 8 oct. 

I was disheartened the last few cycles. So I went into a shell not posting. Anyways. Super happy. ;)


----------



## 2016

Oh wow Devi that is so exciting!!! I must admit I had been stalking your chart every day but I forgot to check it today! :rofl:

...now I just need some of this luck - SEND ME DUST PEOPLE! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

No he is still comfy in there.

Congrats Devi

2016 you know I am rooting for you and sending any once of luck/dust I have your way x


----------



## nicole3108

Congratulations Devi!!! :yipee:


----------



## 2016

10dpo and I got my wish....no, not a bfp but an evap. Unfortunately not a shadowy grey line like Joli (so not at all hopefull) but rather a dent where the line should be. :dohh:


----------



## GossipGirly

:/ strange


----------



## 2016

I've had this once before with an IC...think it happened cos I put the test back in the packet and the dessicant pouch thingy sucked out all the moisture. Tested again with SMU and complete bfn. EWCM has also started up on schedule and I expect a temp drop tomorrow. Just still hoping for a couple extra LP days.


----------



## Joli

2016 - can you send a pic? Will you test again later today? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you, you're not out yet! Any AF symptoms? I hope not!

Devi - congratulations!!! So we're only about 4 weeks apart, that's awesome! 

Nicole - Happy 15 weeks! I'm glad your appointment went well, midwives are wonderful. The doctors here make you see them every 2 weeks in your first tri, then every 4 weeks in your second tri, so I guess I'm going to be getting a lot of checkups - Wed is my next one. I will be finding out about the gender asap, I can't help but to know! Plus for me, it helps me bond I think. What about you? Are you hoping for a girl this time?

GG - I started using clarysage oil in the bath from 37 weeks...Harrison did some early, so it might have helped!


----------



## Joli

2016 - I just saw your post.... I hope your temp doesn't drop...still keeping my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## 2016

Joli...thanks for keeping the faith but I really think it's over. A bfp any later than tomorrow would only make me fear ectopic. I can't post a pic cos the dent won't even pic up on a photo. In fact I can't even really see it now. Looked nothing like your evaps.
Only AF symptoms I have are EWCM and irritability. She normally comes quietly these days and just suddenly starts with a gush.
Probably for the best as my friend IRL is having FET tomorrow and I would be too much pressure on her if I was pregnant.


----------



## Devi#1

Fingers
Crosssed for u Jo


----------



## 2016

Well at least I know my body well. Temp dip and :af: waiting for me when I got up.


----------



## Joli

Oh boooooo!!! I had such hopes for you this cycle! Keep up with the accu, i'm convinced it's going to help you...hope your next O comes quickly for you :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

I am here to tell you that Kinley is now over 6 months old and is still fighting strong. She remains in the children's hospital and her neural activity doesn't show signs of improvement. Britt is staying as stong as she can, though some days it is impossible. She wanted to say a big hello to you all and send condolences to SM.

I had a checkup today and saw our little one wiggling. Our due date is 12 sept (and not 10 Sept like I thought) so I'll have to adjust my ticker!


----------



## hibiscus07

nicole3108 said:


> hibiscus: Great to hear from you! I hope you get the result you want, let us know what happens. Did you dh tell you why he did that when he knew you were ovulating? Maybe he does secretly want another one.
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment, she was so nice! I can't believe I didn't go with one before. There are 4 I'll be seeing so I hope they're all that nice. She found the heartbeat, it was in the 160's. I couldn't really hear it very well, Daniel was screaming through the whole appointment. My mom is going to watch him next Wednesday when I go back, it's a long appt and I need to be able to hear. I hope he grows out of that, he does that whenever we go to an appt or a playdate at a new house.


Hi Nicole!
I did get the result I want--AF arrived yesterday! Never thought I'd actually be so happy to get it after all those months of dreading her a couple of years ago. No, DH actually doesn't want a 2nd kid right now, either, but he's super short-sighted. I just can't rely on him. If I'd gotten pregnant, he would have been mad/stressed out so I guess this just proves that it's entirely up to me to enforce the "rules". Oh well.

Congrats on your pregnancy! Does your son know what's going on? How old is he?


----------



## 2016

Joli...thanks for the update from Britt. I keep thinking of them - sent a few messages a few months back but didn't get a reply so worried I was hassling/too many people were messaging. Must try contact her again. I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is to have a child in that situation. :cry:

On a happier note though - yay for seeing little dragon bean wiggling around. 12/9/12 is a great date. :thumbup:

hibiscus...glad AF arrived for you. wish she had left me alone :growlmad: Do you think this scare has made you consider extra measures like BCP? It's so hard with the rythm method to get carried away at the wrong time. I couldn't do it - not on these Chinese herbs anyway.

Afm...I'm back to taking it a bit easier this cycle again. Got my hopes sky high last cycle and came crashing down with disappointment. Might try avoid Bnb a bit as it can make things worse.


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> hibiscus...glad AF arrived for you. wish she had left me alone :growlmad: Do you think this scare has made you consider extra measures like BCP? It's so hard with the rythm method to get carried away at the wrong time. I couldn't do it - not on these Chinese herbs anyway.
> 
> Afm...I'm back to taking it a bit easier this cycle again. Got my hopes sky high last cycle and came crashing down with disappointment. Might try avoid Bnb a bit as it can make things worse.

I'm sorry it's so stressful! Just think--last time around, even with all the waiting, it tuned out perfectly, with Stewart! So, even though each month feels like an eternity, you'll end up with the perfect little one who is meant to be. :) (BTW, these herbs, they're for fertility? They increase sex drive? Hm)

Re BCP, I tried going back on them after Jack was born (I think it was progesterone-only or estrogen-only--whatever works with breastfeeding) and I didn't like the way it made me feel, so I went off it pretty quickly. I was on BCP for 10 yrs and am not sure I want to go back to hormone-based BC. THAT SAID, this recent incident is making me rethink that. I even looked at some websites about the mifepristone (abortion pill) and the thought of going through that was terrifying/yucky. So, I think the BCP sounds much better. I should consider doing that. And I'm wasting a perfectly good egg each month, which I should probably be saving up for later haha.


----------



## 2016

Joli...thanks for the update from Britt. I keep thinking of them - sent a few messages a few months back but didn't get a reply so worried I was hassling/too many people were messaging. Must try contact her again. I can't imagine how heartbreaking it is to have a child in that situation. :cry:

On a happier note though - yay for seeing little dragon bean wiggling around. 12/9/12 is a great date. :thumbup:

hibiscus...glad AF arrived for you. wish she had left me alone :growlmad: Do you think this scare has made you consider extra measures like BCP? It's so hard with the rythm method to get carried away at the wrong time. I couldn't do it - not on these Chinese herbs anyway.

Afm...I'm back to taking it a bit easier this cycle again. Got my hopes sky high last cycle and came crashing down with disappointment. Might try avoid Bnb a bit as it can make things worse.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Sorry to hear about af, I really hope you get your bfp this coming cycle. You might have said but are you still doing accu? How's Stewart doing?

joli: Thanks so much for letting us know how Britt is doing, I think about her often. I'm glad you got to see your little one!! So exciting! I am going to find out the gender as soon as I can but I don't care either way. I just need to start buying stuff as soon as possible if it's a girl. I have nothing girly. Did you end up getting morning sickness this time?

Hibiscus: Glad you got af, I am iffy on bc too. It's a hard choice, I don't really know what we'll do after this baby. I think we'll probably wait a couple of years for the next one but I hated how I felt on the pill. Have you looked into an iud at all? There is the one without hormones, but I don't know much about side effects and such. 

gg: How are you doing? I'm patiently waiting to see pics of the baby! I hope you don't have much longer to wait. 

sm: Hope you're holding up okay :hugs:

devi: How are you? Any symptoms yet?

tbm: Hey, hope you're doing well, haven't heard from you awhile! 

We've all been sick with a stomach bug again, I blame pre-school, we've been sick so often since he started going but he loves it so it's okay. Everyone seems to be better except Ben's still a bit weak and tired. I had my midwife appt yesterday, baby's hb was 152. I might have to have a consult with an ob because of my ectopics although I don't think it should matter really. I love the midwives so I want to keep going to them. I booked my anatomy scan for the 28th but I keep going back and forth on whether to pay for a gender scan a week earlier. I should just be patient but it's very tempting, they're having a $50 special.


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls how are we all? No baby yet :( 

2016 how are you and S? Feeling any better? Xx


----------



## Joli

Hey GG - I can't believe your boy hasnt made an appearance yet!! You must be feeling anxious to meet him. Have the doctors predicted how heavy he will be?

2016 - CD 11, you must be near O time - you don't need to reply, I know you're laying low, but I hope the accu is gonna help your bring firecrackers into the bedroom!! 

Nicole - I can't believe you're over 16 weeks now!! Are you showing yet? I am struggling to not show at work, I seem to have popped out like crazy, have already put on 7 pounds! I have no morning sickness and a crazy appetite... I think I am going to have another boy, as I felt very much this way with Harrison. I'd love to have a girl though! When will you find out the gender? Sorry to hear about the stomach bugs, kids just catch everything from playgroups!


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I am starting to show, I was more bloated before second tri and now I just look like I've been eating too much cake :blush: I think I'll look pregnant in the next few weeks though. I bet you're gettiing a cute bump already! You're so tiny you'll be all baby. Are you going to take a bump pic? I have an appt on the 28th but I still haven't decided whether to pay for one a week from Tuesday. I probably will since I'm having trouble waiting, I really think it's a boy though so I don't really know if I should waste the money. When's the earliest you can find out? Here it is 18 weeks but I've seen people on here find out at 16. I'm excited to see if you're right and it's another boy! Are you hoping for a certain gender? How are you feeling this time?

2016: I really hope you and Stewart feel better soon, sounds like a really nasty bug. It's so hard when kids are sick. I also hope ov is coming for you soon! :hugs:

gg: He's really making you wait! Everytime I see a post in your journal I go there first to see if he's coming! When did you feel movement this time? I feel like I should be feeling something soon but nothing so far. How are you doing? Are you nesting or anything? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## 2016

Hello ladies :wave:

I am missing all of you. Keep wondering how you all are doing. :flower:

I was feeling really drained from TTC all these months with nothing. I really got my hopes up last cycle with the accu so was crushed to get BFN. I am still doing accu this cycle but then will have to stop because it's so expensive. The nympho effects continue though so I half wonder if hubby will find the money from somewhere! :rofl:
Can honestly say I haven't enjoyed DTD for as long as I can remember....so even if it takes a bit longer at least we are having fun trying! :haha:

Went to the doctor to ask for fertility investigations and she was very very rude to me. I have started a journal if you want to bore yourself with the whole story. She eventually agreed to send me for a pelvic scan to try get to the bottom of the pain I am having all cycle, every cycle. I have that next Thursday morning.

Today is ov day for me and I will be testing next Saturday at 9dpo. Will you ladies please promise me one thing though? If it is BFN then please don't tell me "it's still early" etc. etc. because, as proven month after month with my body it HAS to happen by 10dpo or there is no chance with AF arriving the next day. Sucks that I only get 10 days but that doesn't seem to change with progesterone cream or even full on progesterone pessaries! Maybe the scan at 7dpo can give me some insight into the thickness of my lining. :shrug:

Anyway, what is news with all of you? And GG I am so looking forward to meeting your son. Where is he already?????


----------



## Joli

Hola chicas!

Nicole - I can't believe how far along you are now, time is just flying by! My first tri seems to be taking forever...I definitely look like I've eaten too much cake! I can't wait until I actually look pregnant and not just chubby :rofl: I'll take a bump pic when I get to 12 weeks. Are you going to take any? I can't wait to find out what I'm having either, I'd love to had a girl, just so we could have one of each, but I feel prepared to have a boy - more men in my life :) I think you can find out here at 16 weeks if the baby's in the right position, last time round I found out at 17 weeks. What about you, are you hoping for a girl this time? How are you feeling?

2016 - it's good to hear from you, I missed you! But lovely to see the updated pic of Stewart :) What a cutie! Promise we'll be totally straight for your ttc this cycle, no egging on. :flower: it's great that you guys are having fun ttc, I think that's such an important thing, and something DH and I really missed out on having to do IUI. It's good that you're going to have an appointment just to make sure everything is ok, I'm sure everything will be. 

GG - happy 40 weeks! I can't believe baby is still inside, especially since Libby came so much earlier. I always thought if number 1 came early, then number 2 would also be early. Did doc say whether his head is down?

I went for my 10 week check up yesterday and everything with the baby is going well, saw it wiggling around :) But I got really angry at the clinic, here in HK hospitals are insanely hard to get into, and for the one I want to get into, you have to apply when you're 9 weeks. They missed submitting my application, so it didn't go in until I was 10 weeks. I'll find out in a week or so if I got in. It's massive news here about all of the Chinese coming from China into HK to have their babies so that they can get permanent residencies here. They swarm the hospitals, it's a huge problem for the local women living here. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls. I had some brown spotting over a week ago. & was put On bed rest for a week. Did multiple scans. & bub is fine. Not on bed rest anymore & spotting gone. 7 weeks ;)


----------



## 2016

I was going to post here yesterday but didn't get a chance. Wow Devi 7 weeks already? Sorry you had a scare with the spotting. Bubs was probably just getting all nestled in. So glad all is ok. :hugs:
And Joli almost 11 weeks! You are going to be out of 1st tri any moment. Did you hear back from the hospital you wanted?
And Nicole over 18 weeks. Did you go for the gender scan in the end?
AFM....I am 5dpo (boring) and just wishing my life away until my pelvic scan on Thursday, testing on Saturday and the delivery of our new bed next Tuesday.
Have been getting quotes to get my tubes dye tested privately but so far both consultants said I should be entitled to it through the NHS, even if I have a child. :shrug:


----------



## Devi#1

Jo - what does a tube dye test do?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a bit, I was just trying to take time for me and learn to grieve and heal some, I'm not as devastated now but I am still sad about it. Things this month have been really hard but it seems like the storm has passed now. I'll always remember Sophie and she'll always be my angel but life has to go on. I have to be strong for Corbyn though. 

Joli - Tell Britt thanks for the condolences, and I'm praying for her and Kinley :)

Nicole and 2016 - I'm holding up much better now thank you for asking


----------



## 2016

Had my pelvic scan today. All was fine which is pretty much what I expected. Lining was 10mm at 7dpo which I think is ok but they weren't really checking that I just got the sonographer to measure. :winkwink:

Over the last few days I have had the worse PMS in recent memory. I am so angry, moody and tearful. Retaining water like never before in my life. Just feel fat, frumpy, ugly and stupid and just want this cycle to be over now so I can get over yet another failure. :cry: Aren't I the ray of sunshine today?!?! Sorry ladies I hope you all are well.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: already posted in your journal but hope you're doing okay.

joli: Glad everything is good with the baby! I hope you get into the hospital you want. I didn't realize you couldn't just go to whatever one you wanted, that's much different than here You're getting really close to 2nd tri! That's exciting! I will take a bump pic in the next few weeks, whenever I finally look definitely pregnant rather than just bloated. 

devi: So happy everything is going well, spotting must have been scary but glad it's stopped for you.

sm: Good to hear from you! It's good that you're feeling a bit better. 

gg: how are you doing? Hope you're enjoying your little man, he's so cute! 

I am finding out the gender today if they can tell! I was going to go last week but the kids got hand mouth and foot disease, what a miserable week! I got a mild case as well but we're all healthy now.


----------



## 2016

Hey nicole I'm fine thanks. over it tbh. So exciting it's gender day!!!! Hope they can see...I guess girl.


----------



## 2016

Nicole.......well?????????????????????


----------



## nicole3108

You were right! it's a girl! I was so shocked that the lady showed me three extra times. I want to announce on fb but my mom thinks I should wait to make sure on Tuesday after the anatomy scan. But for 67 dollars I would hope to get the right answer.


----------



## 2016

Woweee!!!!! First time I have been right EVER! :wohoo:
That is so exciting Nicole. I guess after two boys you must have thought you were a "Mummy of Boys". How do you feel?


----------



## nicole3108

Glad you finally got to be right! I was only right with Daniel, other than that always wrong including this time. I was expecting to only have boys but I'm really excited to have a girl.


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh! Girls are awesome! Congrats :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Nicole on the girl. I'm glad for you :)


----------



## Devi#1

Yay for a girl!


----------



## Joli

Awww, Nicole, congratulations!!! How wonderful to have a baby girl, I'm sooo happy for you! We'd love to have a little girl, but I suspect we're going to have another boy. I don't think you'll need to wait for the gender scan, if the doc checked 3 times, it's a sure thing! I just found out yesterday that I got into the hospital of my choice...I have to pay a deposit of US$2570, and it's non-refundable unless for medical reasons (and they still keep a bit of it even then!). Isn't that insane? It's really expensive to have a baby here, our hospital bill with Harrison was US$13,000. We have no medical insurance this time round, as we got pregnant when I was in between jobs, so we really have to start saving up. 

2016 - I see you're on CD2 ...sorry about that hon. Are you still doing accu? So when you had your check up, everything was considered normal? 

GG - I know you must have your hands full right now with Oakley, but I hope you're doing well! I can't wait to ask you all the questions - how did the birth go, and how is Libby coping with having a baby brother, and most importantly, how are you coping???

Devi - how are you feeling with your pregnancy? have you had any checkups?

SM - its nice to have you posting again. I'm sorry you're having such a tough time....have you been able to get any counselling?

I'm having my 12 week check up on Wednesday - I'll also have the bloodtest for down syndrome and other chromosone defects, I don't know why but I'm pretty nervous about it all. I totally have a pot belly now, looking like I've eaten waaaaay to many pies!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Joli I havnt got time to type much right now but if you check my journal answers to your question are in there, link at bottom of sig xxx 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## 2016

Joli....glad to hear you got in at the hospital you wanted. Eeek that is so expensive!

Yeah AF arrived a bit earlier than normal for me giving me a pathetic 9 day LP. I'm thinking so much for accu! :growlmad: Also had the worst week of PMS in my life. Think that was all because I didn't use progesterone cream. Won't be using it this cycle either as I am having fertility bloodwork done. Went to see a different doctor today and she was much more helpful. Have to go through all the hoops though and the process is going to take months and may result in us having to consider IVF with egg sharing if we want to go that far. More details in my journal if you want them...

Just writing off the next few cycles and going to try focus on losing weight and getting healthy and lots of the house renovations done so we are ready.


----------



## 2016

hi


----------



## Joli

2016 - what is egg sharing? I read your journal, glad the doc appointment went well, but how frustrating to have to wait for so long!! 

GG - read your journal too, I'm amazed at how well Libby is adjusting! Was she close to DH before Oakley was born or has their relationship changed since? Was she aware that she had a brother coming? I love your pics of them together on FB, she looks like she really loves him. I am not sure how to prepare Harrison, he is not close to my DH and is all about mummy (or as says it "moa ney" - sounds appropriately like "money!").

12 week check up in 1 hour's time...


----------



## 2016

With egg sharing you basically go through an IVF cycle but give half of your eggs away to someone who needs them eg. because they have had early menopause/ovarian cancer etc. Normally you would make about 8 eggs in a cycle, so 4 are given away but, if by some chance you only make 4, then you can keep all 4. You never meet the person you've donated to but the donation is registered so technically any offspring could look me up in the future! :haha: When you do this the cycle costs about £500 instead of £5000. Many people don't agree with this, but paying fully isn't an option for us and I personally think it is nice to give a couple a chance to have a baby that might have met even more difficult circumstances than mine!


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I think egg sharing is great! You'd make that family so happy! 

Joli: How did your check up go? I can't believe how expensive your hospital bill will be! That's crazy! I'm glad you got the one you wanted though. When will you get the results of the tests? I'd be nervous about it too, I was so scared for the anatomy scan in case something was wrong but everything was fine. Just worried for nothing again!

hope everyone else is doing well! 

I had my anatomy scan on Tuesday and she's healthy which was great to hear. I'm glad I paid for the gender scan now though because on Tuesday the radiologist said she thinks it's a girl but isn't 100% sure because she couldn't get a great view. So since both said girl I've been buying some pink stuff.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies I just want to come update you and show you the tattoo I got today. I love it so much and now that I have it I have so much more peace with the situation, I'll always be able to carry her with me.

Joli- I have talked to a counsellor yes and I'm on anti-depressants.

Anyways this is the image of my tat in honor of her. Her name is purple, the ribbon is for Trisomy 18 awareness and the date is pink. I thought it was the perfect combination of colors. The artist did a wonderful job.
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/GEDC0312.jpg


----------



## 2016

Beautiful tattoo SM :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you I am very happy with it.


----------



## nicole3108

sm: what a lovely tattoo!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Nicole :)


----------



## 2016

How are all you ladies doing?

Nicole is HALFWAY tomorrow. Wow!

Joli is in 2nd tri.

And Devi's embryo has now graduated to a fetus! 

How time flies.

AFM...I am going for a HyCoSy tomorrow to check my tubes and hopefully blast any minor blockages out. Am now being looked after by an amazing FS who is the first to believe I can actually know when I ovulate and that my LP is too short. He has prescribed me progesterone too which makes me feel so good after several doctors in the past treating me like a crazy woman for asking for it. Anyway, fingers crossed it all helps. As always, the long story is in my journal.


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Due June 25th, baby boy named Aceton :D


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

Sorry I've been MIA, work has been a bit insane and it's been hard to juggle between that and spending time with Harrison. 

2016 - egg sharing sounds amazing! I've never heard about it here, but what a wonderful idea to give other women another chance to have a baby. And the lower cost for you is a great bonus too. So you think you're going to do it when the time comes and if you still haven't had a bfp? How wonderful that you've finally found a doc who will listen to you. 

Nicole - I'm glad that your anatomy scan went well, how exciting to be able to start buying some cute little pink dresses!! There's so much gorgeous clothing out there for girls. My 12 week scan went well, there's a one in 5400 chance of down syndrome and one in 17500 chance of a chromosonal abnormality, so great results! I can't believe you're more than half way through, that's just amazing. 

SM - that tattoo is very tasteful and will be a good rememberance for you - I like that you've done it to help raise awareness as well about Sophie's condition. 

Tonya - welcome! Awesome boy's name too!


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Thank you Joli on both the welcome and the name like :D
My fiance and I named him after both of us.. (my fiance's name is Mackenzie) so we took the "Ac" from his name "et" (and in french) "on" from my name


----------



## Joli

Tonya, that's so original! Awesome :) so what made you decide to join our thread? Tell us more about yourself! Is this your first?


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Thank you ! :D 
I decided to join this thread because I was told about a pregnancy thread years ago when one of my ex's sister in law became pregnant and told me that she had been on ones similar to this (I'm not sure if it's the same one or not but I like this one haha)
She told me how much easier being able to communicate with others about her pregnancy was for her and she learned a lot that she didn't even know while being pregnant.
So I figured I could def use support from others, and knowledge as well.
Just to see if other women are reaching milestones around the same time that I am and if things happening to me are normal throughout pregnancy.
:D
I'm not really sure what to say about myself lol....
This is my first baby though  and I'm Vair excited ! :D :D


----------



## 2016

Hello TonyaE and welcome! :wave: Glad you have joined us. I agree this forum has been a complete sanity saver at times.
Many of us on this thread were bump buddies first time round and liked it so much we are doing it again. Unfortunately I am lagging behind a bit due to some fertility issues.

Joli...thanks for always asking after me. To answer your question, yes we would definitely go for egg sharing if that time came. Firstly because we can't afford to pay for an IVF cycle which would cost around £5000, and secondly because I think it's a nice thing to do.
My HyCoSy on Monday went fine. My right tube (where I had the ectopics) was a bit blocked but they pushed loads and loads of dye through it and it eventually cleared. The left tube they said is completely clear. They were just as surprised as I was! They did say, however, that this does not always mean the little hairs the push the embryo along are functioning properly...but I guess only time will tell. I think it would be a bit impatient (even for me!) to rush into IVF without giving my freshly blasted tubes plus the ongoing progesterone prescription 3-6 months first.
They told me to expect a little spotting straight after the procedure but for some reason I bled fairly heavily for 3 days. All sorts of bits of tissue etc. but not completely like AF...kind of purple mroe like ectopic bleeding so I wonder if it was debris from my blocked tube or something. :shrug:
Anyway, the bleeding has stopped now and my OPKs are getting darker. Will probably ov this Tuesday coming and test the Thursday after. Nothing like wishing my life away. :haha:
Glad to hear your tests came back good. Wouldn't be surprised if you start to feel movement soon - do they say it is more noticeable 2nd time round?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joli- Thank you so much, I agree it will be a good way to raise awareness, when people ask I can say this is what she had and this is why I got it. It'll help me start a conversation about it and also help me heal by being able to talk about it


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

2016 - That's fantastic that your HyCoSy went well - it sounds like they flushed your tubes our well, and hopefully that will help with ttc. Are you trying this cycle or are you taking a break this month? I think I should feel movement in the next 2 weeks, sometimes I swear I feel flutters, but I wonder if I'm just making it up!

Tonya - I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly, you'll love having your first! Have you got a birthing plan?

Nicole - how are you doing? how are you feeling?

SM - have you found other parents out there who have been through the same thing as you? I imagine there must be some support group?

I'm doing well, and baby seems to be doing well also. But we had a horrible day yesterday, Harrison fell and cut his head open, and had to have 5 stitches. It was awful, it took 4 of us to pin him down while he was screaming and crying "mommy", and was in so much pain when they injected the anesthetic into his head. He got so worked up he threw up twice. I couldn't stop crying with him, and I wanted to badly to be strong and I just couldn't be, it was breaking my heart. Heaven forbid if anything worse ever happened to him!


----------



## 2016

...wow it's really quiet in here!

Thought I would come liven up the party.
:wohoo:


----------



## hibiscus07

2016 said:


> ...wow it's really quiet in here!
> 
> Thought I would come liven up the party.
> :wohoo:

OMG!!! Congrats!! Woot. Fingers crossed that things go smoothly. Are you in shock??


----------



## 2016

Total and utter shock! I was hopeful at first after having the HyCoSY and progesterone this cycle but, due to DS sharing our bed cos of an ear infection, we only managed to BD twice before ov (ov -2 and ov -1) Our worst "hit" rate ever. Got a bfn at 9 and 10dpo and thought that was it for me. You ladies all know how grumpy I can get if you suggest there's still hope after 9dpo. :blush:

I thought I'd just keep testing with cheapies every day until AF arrived. Did one this morning then went and changed S nappy. Went back and thought I was seeing things. Hubby said he couldn't see anything so I cracked open the digi even though I knew it was probably too early...but it wasn't!

EDD 2nd December if I go by LMP which I'm going to stick with because I don't fancy quibbling with my doctor about 2-3 days .


----------



## Joli

Omg!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!! Sooooooop over the moon for you!!!! Oh so so happy!!! So your bubs will be virtually 2 years apart, so perfect!! Wow, really has made my day!! :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Already said congrats but again huge congrats.

Just popping by, we are changing oakleys name lol to Jacob, it's not sitting well and he just doesn't suit it. Also everyone thinks we are calling him OAgley with our accent and it's annoying! Will announce officially when birth certificate change is sorted cx


----------



## Joli

GG - I love Oakley, but Jacob is a great name too! Well done to you and DH for taking the initiative to change if Oakley wast sitting well for his personality! 

2016 - when are you going to get bloods done?


----------



## 2016

GG - As you know I adore the name Oakley since you first suggested it...but then I adored some names while pregnant with S which simply didn't suit him in the end. You can't call a child something his whole life and not feel right about it, particularly when an accent makes it confusing! Jacob is a fantastic name too and good for you for going with your gut. :flower:

Joli - I was due to see the doc on Monday anyway as my CD21 results showed high progesterone and prolactin....although now I know why! :haha: I am going to ask for a series of HCG bloods be done to check for doubling, and an early scan. Not easy to ask for anything with our medical system so we shall see.
Are you going to have a gender scan soon? I keep changing my mind what you might be having....and have already started guessing for myself. :blush:
Is Harrison aware of your bump yet? I am wondering how I will conceal mine because I lost a stone this last month and almost everyone at work noticed and commented how much slimmer I looked, keep going etc. Now won't they wonder if I start looking a bit podgy again? :rofl:

Devi....how are you feeling? Much MS?

hibiscus...I meant to ask before how is Jack getting on?


----------



## GossipGirly

Thanks girls, I love the name still but not on him. I feel bad as Libby calls him OAky :( x


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Congratulations again!! I'm so excited for you!!

Joli: How are you doing? You must be getting really close to finding out the gender! Are you feeling movement now? How's Harrison doing? I haven't posted since he fell but I hope everything is good now. It is so scary when anything happens to them. I freak out when there's blood.

gg: love the name Jacob!!! How are you doing?

TonyaE: Welcome to the thread!!!

Hope everyone else is doing great, can't wait to hear some updates!

Everything is good here, although I don't get on the computer much. Daniel is on a mission to break it so I usually put it in another room until he's quieted down for the night. Everyone is still sleeping so I can get on to post. I thought Ben was a busy toddler but Daniel is much busier and climbs on everything. I'm more tired this time but other than that I feel good. Lots of baby kicks now, she's so active already. I'm not used to that, the boys were pretty mellow in there but I love it because I don't worry as much and it's nice feeling her often. We're going to name her Isabelle we decided on it before we had kids and still want to use it. We both wanted Ben and Isabelle for names before we started dating. This is getting long so I'll stop now!


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Joli - As far as my birthing plan goes I have a midwife but I plan on delivering in the hospital, since it's my first I'd feel more comfortable there in case something were to go wrong. I keep meaning to book the hospital tour like my midwife has told me to do since I was 20 weeks (I hope they still accept me in the tour lol) just so I can pre-register and know exactly where to go, and get a good idea of what will be happening. I talked to my midwife about people in the room, and I will have three others with me, DF of course, My mom, And my best friend (who has 3 children of her own.) My best friend is going to be my main -no medication- support as she wants to help me get through it without any pain meds. Which should be interesting ! haha.

Nicole - Thank youu  I've been slacking on here ahh ! lol


----------



## Joli

Hey Ladies

I have news!! 2016, what did you think I was having?... after today's 16 week scan, looks like It's a....... GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not 100% positive, but that's what the doc thinks. The night before last, I dreamt I was having a girl, and that it came out and I said to DH that she has his colouring bit a little darker. It's my second 'girl' dream (even though with Harrison I had no dreams at all). We're so excited!! 

2016 - How did your bloods go on Monday? Were you able to get a scan? I can't believe how much weight you've lost! That's amazing! I had a great excuse when I gained all my weight cause I just started back at work, sitting at a desk after having 3 months off. I put on so much weight to quickly though! 10 pounds in my first tri! I suppose you could just say you "lapsed"?? How are you feeling? Harrison hasn't noticed my bump enormously, but when I lift up my shirt and ask him to kiss the baby, he leans his head on my belly and cuddles. I think I'm going to have huge problems with him, he gets so jealous. When Ryan cuddles with me in the morning, Harrison gets really upset and pushes him away, and if he can't he starts to cry! What on earth am I going to do!!

Nicole - That's awesome you're feeling so much activity! I haven't felt anything yet...with Harrison it was around 17 weeks that I started to feel him, so hopefully I'll feel something soon. The doctor said something a little worrying to me today, she said at the minute my placenta looks like it's lying a bit low, she said it's still early days so it can change, but it has me worried. Isabelle is such a beautiful name! Our first girl choice while we were pregnant with Harrison was Isabella... but this time round, our front runner is Serena :) What are you doing in terms of nursary? We had originally thought of babies sharing the same room, but that means the girl will need to deal with blue walls and airplanes everywhere! lol

Tonya - I noticed your bump ticker, awesome! It's great that you have so much support for the birth. I'd highly recommend doing the hospital tour, it really made me feel familiar with the place when we checked in, and you know what to expect.


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Joli - Thank youu I have to update it as I just took my 27 week picture yesterday ! :D ouff yes I'm so glad I have the support that I have  and they are all amazing -- hope they stay that way when I'm in labor haha.
I actually signed up for the tour :D and my tour date is may 9th I'm pretty excited about it but DF wont go with me he said it's going to be boring :wacko: but in the long run I think it's best he doesn't want to go (not for the knowledge section) but mainly cause....He is soooo impatient and if something takes a long time he gets antsy, and it's like watching a child telling them that it will just be a little bit longer -- at our prenatal classes we have dinner before our class begins, (Class begins at 6:15) we finished eating and it was 6:16 and he was already complaining that they were taking too long to start class...... I don't think a 2 hour tour would be good for him LOL (I'm even questioning if my labor will be good for him :dohh: LMFAO) 
I'll just have to run down what to expect to him once I get home from it.


----------



## 2016

Joli...I saw on FB so came on here. So exciting! I think they are often not 100% sure with girls and some docs just want to cover themselves a little bit. Time for SHOPPING!!!!!
I have already been trying to work out what I might be having. But only time will tell.
I adore the name Serena btw! :thumbup:

I didn't get bloods done on Monday :( My doctor insisted I needed to be referred to the early pregnancy unit but she would do it urgently within 3 hours. Well it took her 14 working hours or 1.5 days to send it through despite chasing her loads. :( Then the dept didn't even call me I had to call them. They offered me an appt today but I would have had to miss a bit of work and again on Friday. I thought they would start asking questions as I've had loads of doctor appointments lately!
Anyhoo I am now going tomorrow and Saturday at 8am. They will probably do the scan on 10th April when I am 6 weeks. Hopefully that way I will get to see a HB too. :thumbup:
I am 15dpo today and got 2-3 on a digi today so am pretty confident Sprout is in the right place anyway. :happydance:


----------



## Devi#1

hi girls!!!

2016!! CONGRATS!!! wow .. super super happy!!!

joli - pink pink .. but id wait till 20w before shopping just to be sure...

sorry ive been missing.. had episodes of bleeding from my SCH & was a bit nervous... anyways im 12w 6d today.. had a good NT on monday & results are great.. so all is good.


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: Congratulations!!! That's so exciting, a little girl!! Serena is a great name! 

2016: Yay!! that's great you got 2-3! Love your signature too! I'm going to check your journal next to see if you got your results yet, I have no idea about the time difference.

Devi: That's great that you had a good nt scan, sorry about the bleeding, that must be very stressful.


----------



## 2016

Got my bloods back:

hcg = 572miu (I was hoping for >120 to prove not ectopic)
progesterone = >80

Scan booked for 8.40am on Tuesday 10th April...I will be 6 weeks by then.


----------



## 2016

So today's HCG had to be at least 900miu to rule out ectopic.

...it was 1662miu! :cloud9:


----------



## GossipGirly

Yay! :)


----------



## Joli

Yeah 2016!!!! Soooo happy for you!!! Cant wait for you to have your 6 week scan! Do you have any secret hopes for a girl? How are you feeling, any sickness? I remember you didnt feel 100% with Stewart. 

Nicole - I can't believe how far along you are now!! Another day or do you're viable! What a great milestone :) that's awesome she's kicking like crazy, I haven't felt anything yet, hopefully I will in the next week or two.

Devi - that bleeding must have been scary, glad everything is ok. Will you be finding out the gender this time round? 

Had some news which concerned me a little in my last checkup... Doc said my placenta looked like it was lying low, and that it was not a concern now but could be later. Anyone have any experience with this? x


----------



## 2016

Thanks Joli...yeah I have been feeling a bit queasy since before my BFP and have had random dry heavnig this last week. Last time MS didn't kick in until 6+1 but I have a feeling I might be in for an earlier dose this time!
I definitely have no hopes, secret or otherwise, for a particular gender. Before TTC I thought I always saw myself with twins or 2 girls. Don't get me wrong I was in no way disappointed when I found out S is a boy, but I was shocked only because that is not what I thought would happen. After the long and frustrating journeys we had, and all the stories I read on here, I realise I am just so incredibly blessed to be pregnant at all. Two boys would be awesome as I think brothers can have a special bond...but equally I have always yearned for a big brother myself. So in my view it's a win win situation. DH was really keen on having a boy first time round but now he is happy either way.

If I remember correctly, my placenta was anterior low lying last time...but it moved up around 22 weeks as my uterus grew. They often do apparently. I don't think it causes any complications for baby it is just that one might need a c-section if it is covering the exit.....but that is placenta previa and your doc would have said that surely? :shrug:
Hopefully all will work out fine for you and bubs. :hugs:
Oh and I remember not feeling kicks until later on and not feeling them as much because of my placents so I wonder if that is the same for you.

Do all you ladies have names for your bump this time round? If you remember, S was Squiggle....and this time we have Sprout (lilke the spring shooting sprouts from the ground and Brussles sprouts popular in December when he/she is due) :haha:


----------



## nicole3108

Joli: I've had an anterior placenta twice but never a low lying one. I've read that most of the time they will move up as you get further along so I hope yours does as well. I didn't feel anything at all until just after 20 weeks this time and only in the last couple of weeks I've been feeling movement every day. Was Harrison very active when you were pregnant? You asked before about the nursery, we're planning on moving next fall and will probably keep her in our room until 6 months to a year so no nursery yet. Have you figured out what you're going to do? also is Harrison still nursing? Daniel is a couple of times a day but it feels terrible. 

2016: I love the name sprout!! It's so cute! You always come up with good names! I could never think of a good name for my bump so I never had a pet name for the baby, just waited to know the gender. Your scan isn't far away! I hope it goes quickly for you, I am never very good at waiting for scans. 

gg: how are you and the little ones doing?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sweetmama26

2016- Congrats mama, so happy for your BFP!!!

Joli- I actually met a really nice girl named Stephanie who also lost a baby, her daughter was still born, so we've been supporting each other. Although her daughter didn't have Tri 18.

GG- I like the name Jacob too :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello we are fine thanks just busy busy hardly getting a chance to type on Bnb xx


----------



## Joli

2016 - I felt the same way this time round about having a boy or girl, I thought it would be awesome to have a baby brother for Harrison, but am thrilled as get one of each, so either way I'm sure you'll be happy! My doc didn't go into any detail at all on the low lying placenta, she just said it wasn't good but not to worry or talk about right now!? It's good to hear your experiences though. I really want to have a natural birth again, so hope it all rises! Sprout is very cute! I haven't thought about what to call baby girl bump yet... guess I'll wait and see what she's like when I start to feel her move!

Nicole - Harrison was super crazy active when I was pregnant with him, I started feeling flutters at 16 weeks, and a clear kick at 17 weeks. He's such a boy boy! But nothing yet for me this time round. I have no idea what to do about the nursery/sleeping situation - Harrison still sleeps in our room at night, climbs out of his cot every night and into our bed, and we cuddle together. He sleeps really well throughout the night, and i love sleeping with him. The problem is, he's a light sleeper, and I have no idea how we physically have two of them in the room and how we prevent baby girl from waking Harrison up when she cries. Harrison isn't excatly nursing, but if I'm wearing a low cut top or he sees me without a top on (eg. if I'm getting dressed), he goes goes for it, or sometimes around 6am, he pulls my nightshirt down. He only is on for about 30 seconds, then comes off, but I'm not sure if and how to stop it. I'm sure it will be an issue if he sees me feeding the new baby, he'll want some too! What will you do with Daniel? Are you going to tandum feed? Does he feed only during the day or at night too? Will he drink any other type of milk? Congrats on passing the viable mark too!!

SM - I'm really happy that you've been able to find some support, it will help in your long healing process. I can't imagine going through what either of you have done. It takes a lot of strength and courage to move forward and stay positive. 

GG - How are the kids getting on together? Have you had any regression issues with Libby?


----------



## LittleAurora

OH!! your all pregnant again!! Congratulations!!

I have missed most of the chat! (sorry) can we have a quick flash of all the growing tigers? 

Ill upload some of mine and share later today! Im only quickly popping by!


----------



## Devi#1

Sprout is such a cute name 

I've been having flutters sice 11w!! I'm not imagining it. & a few days ago I felt a move of a lil ball. I'm almost 15w. Due date has been upped 5das 3 oct. but not changing ticker yet. 

Went for nt scan all good. No more spotting this week! :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

Yep she has, she is a horrible monster to be honest and has started hitting, I think she has realised he is here to stay and the jealousy has kicked in. The constant screaming from him from whatever is wrong with him :- reflux, colic, wind, overtiredness is having a real effect of her moods and her behaviour. I'm counting down the days till 3 months when it's all meant to change and colic goes x


----------



## 2016

LittleAurora...I would think you are more than sick of updates pictures and status of S by now. :rofl: He is still a milk monster, still doesn't sleep but still makes me laugh every day and cry every week! :dohh:

GG...when i read about J's reflux/colic it brings memories of S as a babe flooding back. It was so so hard and he still is TBH. I just wonder how I will cope with another the same! :wacko: Have you tried Domperidone for the reflux yet? It was the only thing that worked for us. I know it can get annoying when everyone has a "solution" meanwhile you are the one that has to deal with the screamer. It won't last forever so hang. in. there. :hugs:

Devi...thanks! It's so exciting you can feel flutters. I can't wait! I guess it depends where my placenta is this time. And yay for your scan going well and no more spotting.

We have our first scan tomorrow at 6 weeks exactly. Hope we can see the HB. I have been VERY sick and tired already so am off to bed now.


----------



## 2016

Had our early scan today and all was well, got to see Sprouts little flickering heartbeat. *They've now put my due date down as 5th December. :cloud9:


----------



## Joli

2016 - yeahhhh for hearing Sprout's heartbeat!! What a wonderful feeling :) when will your next check up be? Sorry you're feeling so ill - hope it subsides soon!!

Devi - that's amazing you can feel so early! I feel so big this time round and can't say I've truly felt baby girl yet. Will you find out the gender this time round?

GG - I can soooo see Harrison reacting the same way Libby is right now. Have you managed to get any advice or read any good books to cope? I have no idea how to prepare!! 

little A - great to hear from you!! It's been ages! Give us an update when you can :)


----------



## 2016

I will see the MW around 8 weeks if she ever calls me but that is just to book in and check BP. Next scan 12-13 weeks but hopefully I will find sprout on the Doppler in a couple weeks time.

Any more news on your placenta position? Are you having any more scans?


----------



## 2016

Getting a bit annoyed with my GP surgery/midwife. I told them I was pregnant before 4 weeks and they said the MW would see me at 8 weeks. No problem, I am happy to wait for that only thing is I need to be referred to the consultants which delays things do really ought to see her ASAP. Biggest issue though is I need a date/time of my appointment so I can arrange child are AND time off work. The surgery told me to be more patient as 8 weeks is 2 whole weeks away but is 2 weeks notice really too much to ask for??? If they wait until next week I will then only be able to give work 1 weeks notice of the appt and there's no guarantee someone can look after DS then. I know legally work have to give me time off but I don't expect them to be thrilled me announcing pregnancy just 4 months after returning from 12 months maternity, so want to make things as easy as possible for them.

Don't know what to do now except book to see the GP tomorrow and see of she can do something. :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

Na I don't have time to pee let alone read lol I'm just riding it out and waiting for the rainbow at the end of the storm x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi all I just wanted to pop in and say hi, today's been super hard for me, it's exactly 3 months since I lost my daughter, hoping this gets easier... I do have to say though that my ex has agreed to get together with me to honor our daughter on her due date
which makes me happy because that is a big step for him


----------



## 2016

:hugs: SM. It must be so hard but it is good to hear your ex is making steps towards sharing the grief with you.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: Congratulations!!! It's so exciting that you got to see the heartbeat!!! Any symptoms right now?

SM: I'm sorry you're having a rough time, it is good that you have some support though. Keep us updated! :hugs:

joli: Have you decided anything about the sleeping situation for the baby? I have no idea what to do either, Daniel has been getting up between 1-2 and sleeping with us for the rest of the night and we plan on having the baby in our room, no idea how that's going to work. Happy 18 weeks btw!!! I can't believe you're already almost halfway! 

devi: great news about the scan!! I'm so glad everything is good! How are you finding it this time around?


----------



## 2016

nicole...I have been nauseous since bfp and have been throwing up since last Saturday. Absolutely exhausted all the time, feel cold all the time, hair growing like an ape and very very bloated. Have put on 7lbs in the last 2 weeks which is a shock because sickness means I've hardly been eating. Really need to keep weight down to help with SPD.

How've you been getting on?


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/557972_10150659585493105_588143104_9751817_738895841_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/527108_10150659585033105_588143104_9751814_59671096_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/522910_10150659583628105_588143104_9751802_1711174309_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/404142_10150674137363105_588143104_9804619_1829703967_n.jpg

I cant believe how much I have missed out on!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Ladies I just want to share the pics of Sophie's special day that we had we released balloons for her, and it really helped me to let go and find a bit of peace, it's still hard but my ex and I had a chance to talk and we've forgiven each other and we're going to try and be friends.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120428_165947.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20120428_170905.jpg
File size: 99.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2016

Thanks for finding this thread again - I had completely lost it!

SM...those are lovely pictures and I am glad you are finding peace with what happened and with your ex. Can I see a note tied to the balloons? It seems like a beautiful way to let go and to honour your little girl. :hugs:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Devi have you had a gender scan yet? Can't believe how far along you all are! Some days it feels like it's flying by for me and others dragging. I found Sprout on the doppler at 8w2d which is such a relief so I can check in whenever a have a wobble.
Have my first appointment with the consultant on Thursday (my 32nd birthday) and will probably be scanned on that day or soon after to check my cervical length.
Suffering at the moment with MS, Labrynthitis (infection in inner ear causing vertigo) and Conjunctivitis...so feeling a little sorry for myself.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yes that is a note I wrote it to send up to heaven for sophie, you can tell I was crying all day in the pic but I needed to get it out. I added a pic so you ladies can read it. Her father thought it was lovely
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0065[1].jpg
File size: 73.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2016

That is so beautiful SM...made me cry. :cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

And the best part about my day is my mom got me a willow tree angel to celebrate Sophie and she express posted it so it would be here for sophie's day and she sent a card with it and everything, it was beautiful and Sophie was honored and cherished.


----------



## Joli

Hi Ladies

Long time no talk! Sorry I've been MIA, I've had to do a lot of business travelling and no excuses really, but really miss you ladies! 

Sweetmama - that's wonderful that you had a special day to celebrate Sophie and cherish her memories. It must still be so difficult...thank you for sharing with us :flower:

2016 - I can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks! I'm sorry you're having so much sickness, you poor thing! Your immune system will be down in the first part of your pregnancy, I hope it gets better for you!

Nicole - how are you doing? Any bump pics?

I'm doing well, though have already put on 22 lbs at 22.5 weeks! eek!! That's nearly how much I gained in total with Harrison, so I'm feeling enormous right now! Bump is doing well, I don't feel her kicking as furiously as Harrison, she's so much calmer. Attached are some recent pics of Harrison and I together :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5251.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC_5273.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_5313-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









DSC_5328 (2).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_4559.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nicole3108

Hey everyone, good to hear some updates! Everything is going well here. So far the baby is breech but the midwife wasn't worried so hopefully she'll turn before it's time to come out. Ben's getting excited about his new sister, it's so cute! 

2016: How are you doing? I hope you're starting to feel better now that you're getting out of first tri. I can't remember if you said but will you be finding out the gender before the baby comes? 

sweetmama: Thanks for sharing the pictures and letter, they're beautiful. I hope you are doing okay, keep us updated!! :hugs:

joli: You look amazing, pregnancy suits you! Love the pics of Harrison too, he's beautiful. How are you finding it this time? You're so far along now! Viable already, that's exciting. When is your due date again? I haven't taken a bump pic yet but I should. The only one I have from Daniel is just after my water broke. 

gg:Hope you're doing well! Is Jacob less fussy now? 

little aurora: Great pictures! She's so cute and happy! I love the tutu! How are you doing?

how's everyone else? Devi, Hibiscus...haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## 2016

Hi Nicole! :wave:

Firstly, S was transverse until the day before he arrived! Apparently the best way to turn babes is to spend time on all 4s with head lower than butt. Or put knees on sofa and lean upper body to floor if you can! Also apparently acupuncture and moxibustion can help turn babies.

Had our NT scan today and all looked well with Sprout. Looks like I have AP again but this time it's partially covering the cervix so I'm hoping like hell it moves up cos I don't want to miss out on a natural birth experience.
Also, my cervix is shorter than they'd like to see, particularly at just 13 weeks, so have to wait and see what consultant says tomorrow.

Pic in my journal but am too tired to copy the link in here.

Will definitely find out the gender! Have no preference but it's just so exciting I want to know! Have a new ticker to count down - 29 days. :happydance:


----------



## ClaireNicole

AHHH! I haven't been here in so long!!! My life has been so hectic ladies! But its soo good to see some pictures of babies!!! I can't believe your freaking pregnant AGAIN 2016!!!!!! I was seriously JAW DROPPED! CONGRATS!!!!

Okay I'm going to post a quick picture of miss Payson!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0663.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0648.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0658.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2016

Hello CN! What a sweet little girl Payson is. Thanks for the update. I'm not the only one expecting again - Devi, Joli and Nicole3108 are expecting before me!

Devi...I'm still itching to know if you've found out what you're having. :)


----------



## GossipGirly

And one has already popped :) I wa looking for this thread the other day x


----------



## nicole3108

clairenicole: Great to hear from you again! Payson is so cute! I was really surprised yesterday when your journal was in my subscription box again!

2016: Congratulations again on having a girl!! Your ticker looks so nice! I'm curious to hear what Devi is having too, there's a lot of girls this time.

Joli: How are you doing? I have to go check how far along you are, you must be pretty far now. 

gg: Loved your journal entry yesterday about the kids, glad you're doing well! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!!!

Thought I'd update on my midwife appt, the baby dropped from last week to this week and she's really low so that's exciting. I've been having so many contractions but I think it's from Daniel nursing a lot since he's been sick. She said to avoid sex until 37 weeks since I'm having low contractions that are painful. I know I could still have quite a few weeks but I'm happy that things are getting ready anyway.


----------



## nicole3108

2016: I forgot to ask, how is your SPD this time? Are you finding pregnancy any easier than last time?


----------



## 2016

Oooh Nicole, sounds promising!

Pregnancy - easier? Me? Who are we kidding! :rofl:
Definitely harder and even more so with a toddler!


----------



## GossipGirly

Wait till your nearing 9 months! X


----------



## 2016

Aaah gee thanks GG. Give a girl some hope! :rofl:

ps...I only just made it to 8 months last time :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Ladies how are you all doing? I just wanted to check in it's been a long time since I have been here :)


----------



## nicole3108

hi sweetmama! How are you doing? Hope you've had a good summer. I've been good, meant to post a long time ago and now it's almost september!

Joli: You must be getting close! I'll go check your ticker after. How are you doing?

2016: Hope everything is going well! when's your due date again?

gg: I just noticed your signature, it's beautiful!! How are the kids doing?

I can't believe it's been 6 weeks since Isabelle was born! I wish time went that fast when you were pregnant. Having 3 is a lot of fun so far, really busy but great! I wrote my birth story and posted it in the birth announcements if anyone wants to read it. I had midwives this time and it was by far my best labour/birth experience. With the boys I had pitocin and an epidural and it was great not to this time. I hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to hear what's been going on with everyone.
Here's the link
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1146123-isabelles-birth-my-first-time-without-epidural.html#post20662851


----------



## hibiscus07

Where did everyone go??? I'm baaaack. Just going off brith control this week, TTC #2! Eeek. I hope y'all are still around, but it doesn't look like it!
Hope you are all well


----------



## GossipGirly

I lost this thread and went all super private on my fb so apologes if anyone was offended by the clearout. (not that you probably realised lol) . hope all is well with everyone and as you can see I'm onto 3 x


----------



## hibiscus07

GossipGirly said:


> I lost this thread and went all super private on my fb so apologes if anyone was offended (not that you probably realised lol) . hope all is well with everyone and as you can see I'm onto 3 x

Oh my gosh--congratulations!

No offense at all, of course. Hope to see you around more. :)


----------



## Joli

Wow, I don't know why I thought today to check the thread, as I haven't since last year - must have felt all the baby vibes going on!! Congrats GG! How exiting!! We're you TTC? I had wondered why you went all quiet on FB, I always loved seeing the pics of the kiddies, they're both sooo cute!

Hibiscus - yeah for trying for number 2! :) they say its easier to ttc second time round, so I'm sure you're going to have bump in no time!


----------



## Joli

Btw, my chart is totally wrong! Baby number 2 is already 8 months old and I'm def not pregnant! Lol still bf!


----------



## hibiscus07

Joli said:


> Btw, my chart is totally wrong! Baby number 2 is already 8 months old and I'm def not pregnant! Lol still bf!

I was gonna say...already on #3?? Haha
How is life with the two little ones now? Have you found it more or less difficult the second time around?
I'm hoping Jack will be out of diapers soon, so that would be one less thing to worry about.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Again--I can't believe I'm saying this, but I got my BFP yesterday at 9 DPO!!
I just went off the pill less than a month ago. This is crazy. I got a darker line this AM, so it must be true.
Hoping this baby is a sticky one!


----------



## GossipGirly

Yay congratulations x


----------



## nicole3108

hey everyone! I have meant to post for a long time but it's been crazy around here lately. The kids are all good though just very active, I have 3 mobile children...really wasn't ready for that! We're ntnp/ttc number 4 but I am still breastfeeding and haven't ovulated yet. I am going to take a test in the next few days just in case, I had ewcm a couple of weeks ago. 

gg: Did you say if you were finding out the gender? I might have asked already so sorry if I did. How are finding being pregnant with two kids? 

joli: Your little girl is one of the cutest babies I have ever seen!! :) Love the pics on fb!

2016: Hey are you still checking the thread? How's everything going?

hibiscus: Congratulations on #2!! That's wonderful!! :) Two is fun! How's your pregnancy going?

if I missed anyone I'm sorry!


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh we find out today Nicole x


----------



## nicole3108

yay!! That's so exciting! I'm going to guess girl!


----------



## GossipGirly

Correct x


----------



## 2016

I don't really come on Bnb much anymore as I keep up with you lot on FB. Congrats on your BFP hibiscus! I find having 2 kids more than twice as difficult as one! :haha:

Definitely definitely am done with TTC/pregnancy now and can hardly cope with my 2 nevermind more. Don't get me wrong I am totally in love with them but that's it for me. The only thing I'm sad about is I won't get to give birth again. My favourite part. I've now trained to be a doula so I can hopefully help other women have lovely birth experiences.


----------



## nicole3108

gg: I was right for once! yay girls are so sweet! congratulations!! you have an older girl, is it true they are calmer than boys? I'm hoping for the best here, the boys are so wild and messy. 

2016: I'm so jealous that you're a doula!! that would be amazing! I'm thinking after the next one I will have to take the course because I really can't just keep having babies. I think my DH is going to cut me off at 4. Watch out though that third baby can really sneak up on you! A lot of my friends (and me as well) had a surprise third!


----------



## GossipGirly

No way! Boys are more chilled in my experience


----------



## nicole3108

well that scares me a lot! are you enjoying pregnancy this time? I found the third time harder physically, that's probably good though maybe one more go and I will feel done.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Glad to see all of you "old timers" checking in! :)

Congrats, GG! 

Yes, 2016, I'm worried about having two kids running around. Ack! I'm hoping that a 3.5 yr age difference will help though.

Thanks for the congrats, Nicole.
All is well. Not feeling so great, which I suppose is good. 
I had my 2nd beta this week. At 18 dpo it was 1682 and at 25 dpo it was 18,090. Good numbers but lookign at the averages on betabase, I'm worried it's multiples!! I couldn't handle that. Just keeping my fingers crossed...
My nurse practitioner offered an ultrasound during the week of June 24, which will be about 7.5 weeks, so hoping we can get a clear image, strong HB then.

Nice to hear from you all! :)


----------



## nicole3108

Wow that's so high! Hopefully just a strong little bean! No wonder your not feeling great, keep us updated!!


----------



## 2016

Don't worry hibiscus those numbers are quite normal. And, for some reason, many people suspect multiples until the first scan. Must be the hormones! :)

Nicole...#3 will absolutely not sneak up on me! I have about 6 different contraceptive methods in place at the moment - one being abstinence! :haha:


----------



## nicole3108

Hey, I just wanted to tell everyone that I am pregnant again, it's crazy because I didn't get my cycle back after Isabelle. I haven't had a period since jan 2010 right before Daniel was conceived. I went for my first beta hcg yesterday, that should be back tomorrow and I have an ultrasound booked for the 29th. The dr wanted it done within a week because I've had ectopics but I am pretty sure it's in my uterus so I wanted to wait until they could see a heartbeat. I had a positive opk on the 28th so I think I'm only about 4 weeks


----------



## GossipGirly

Congratulations xx


----------



## 2016

Only just read this as I rarely come on Bnb anymore. Congratulations Nicole! What's your EDD then?


----------



## nicole3108

I think around the 22nd of april but I could be off by a day or two. I wasn't temping, just had a positive opk on the 28th of July.


----------

